#ubuntu-de 2011-04-04
<ppq> richyw: kannst ja mal inspizieren, als was das backup da gespeichert wurd.. wenn's .tar.bz2 oder sowas ist, wird das leicht
<richyw> die dateien haben die  endung .gpg und ich habe diese beim sichern verschlüsseln lassen
<richyw> eigentlich haben die alle die endung .difftar.gpg und die letzte datei hat .sigtar.gpg
<richyw> mein problem ist eigentlich das ich das komplette system gesichert habe also /home und / 
<richyw> und nach dem wiederherstellen fährt mein laptop nicht mehr hoch bleibt irgendwo hängen
<richyw> hey habe einen lenovo lappi und die helligkeit lässt sich nicht mit der fn taste änder. ich weiß das man das in einer datei ändern muss finde aber nicht mehr in welcher datei
<Olytibar> Moin, ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich mein Handy und meinen PC synchronisieren möchte (sprich: Kontakte, Kalender, ggf. Notizen). Mein Handy benötigt SyncML dafür, was leider von Thunderbird nicht unterstützt wird. Ggf. werde ich allerdings auch auf Evolution wechseln. Ich könnte mir dort die Schnittstelle als CalDAV (Kalender, Aufgaben, Notizen) und WebDAV (Kontakte) vorstellen. Synchronisation sollte über Bluetooth und/
<Olytibar> keine entsprechende Lösung gefunden. Ideen?
<RAMZi> ich möchte einen remote desktop meines ubuntu pcs auf meinem windows pc herstellen. welche software würdet ihr mir dafür empfehlen ?
<Guschtel`> freenx
<RAMZi> hat ubuntu für diesen zweck denn bereits eine software an board ?
<Wutze> RAMZi, VNC wäre so eine Lösung
<RAMZi> und welche der verschiedenen vnc lösungen wäre für ubuntu verschlüsselt ?
<jham> RAMZi: spontan faellt mir vnc ueber ssh tunnel ein. ich glaube tightvnc war von werk aus verschluesselt
<jham> ich wuerde aber vnc ueber ssh tunnel vorschlagen
<RAMZi> danke
<LetoThe2nd> ... im vergleich zu nx alles furchtbar umständlich, und noch dazu eher langsam.
<Wutze> SSH Tunnel, ist das einzige was VNC verschlüsseln würde .. im internen Netzwerk aber meist nicht notwendig
<RAMZi> und wie sieht es bei freenx mit verschlüsselung aus ?
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: gut.
<RAMZi> dann teste ich das mal
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: es wär hilfreich, einfach mal ein bisschen zu lesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX
<RAMZi> ja den artikel habe ich schon offen
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: schon in den ersten vier zeilen werden deine fragen eigentlich beantwortet...
<Wutze> freenx ist mir aber auch neu ... direkt mal anguggen und testen ;o)
<jham> LetoThe2nd, RAMZi: ich denke wichtig zu wissen ist, dass man keine desktopkopie des angemeldeten users, sondern einen separaten desktop bekommt
<jham> je nach anwendungsfall also
<RAMZi> hm, genau das wollte ich aber
<jham> ok. nur damit es klar ist
<LetoThe2nd> jham: punkt, aber reines vnc ist erstmal genau das selbe, ausser man benutzt irgendwelche "diesen desktop freigeben"-tools.
<LetoThe2nd> RAMZi: dann siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zdesktopfreigab#GNOME
<RAMZi> danke für die beratung
<jham> LetoThe2nd: hmm.. eigentlich nicht. bzw je nach dem was man unter "diesen desktop freigeben"-tool versteht. ich tunnele ueber ssh sowas: 'x11vnc -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth''
<LetoThe2nd> jham: schon klar, aber wenn du den vncserver ganz rein ohne parameter abfeuerst, ists prinzipiell mal ein neuer, meines wissens nach. die _zusätzlichen_ parameter beziehen ihn dann auf den aktuellen, nicht anders rum. oder bin ich da schief gewickelt?
<jham> LetoThe2nd: kann ich nicht aus dem stehgreif beantworten, leider
<upp> hallo, wie kann eine image von meine ubuntu machen, sodass ich immer eine backupdavon habe
<LetoThe2nd> ,backup? upp 
<ShetlandPony> upp, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<upp>  ShetlandPony: ja ich habe das schön gelesen, aber ich meinne wie zum bei spiel acronis oder so
<LetoThe2nd> ,bot? upp 
<ShetlandPony> upp: ich bin ein bot ;p
<upp> LetoThe2nd: lol i have gar nicht gesehen :D
<LetoThe2nd> upp: und wie soll das "sein"... stell eine verständliche frage, dann steigen auch die chancen für ne verständliche antwort.
<monkeyD> wo bekomme ich die stable von 11.04 ?
<LetoThe2nd> monkeyD: wenn du dein hirn einschaltest.... und den releasetermin googlest... kommst du drauf.
<k1l> monkeyD: wenn es released ist! und so lange weisst du wo du das nachsehen/fragen kannst
<monkeyD> heute ist doch der vierte, wieso ist das nicht online ?
<jham> :D
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: thx.
<upp> LetoThe2nd: mit fdisk -l ich sehe nur einen festplater obwohl ich 2 have, wie kann die andere auch sehen bitte
<LetoThe2nd> upp: "sudo fdisk -l" zeigt dir immer alle platten an, ausser du hast noch was angehängt. und bitte, bemühe dich um annähernd  deutsche rechtschrebung und satzbau. danke.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<upp> LetoThe2nd: ok danke, aber ich kannst du mir mal bitte sagen wie kann ich auf die andere festplater zugreifen?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( haben wir wem vom firstlevel-tema hier und einsatzbereit?!? )
<LetoThe2nd> upp: definiere "zugreifen"... sag halt bitte mal in einem kompakten, verständlichen satz, was du _eigentlich_ vorhast. ich denke, das wäre ausserordentlich hilfreich.
<Frickelpit-Work> upp: wird die zweite platte mit sudo fdisk -l angezeigt? wenn ja, kannst du sie mit mount ins system einhängen?
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit-Work: nimmst du?
<upp> LetoThe2nd: ich möchte eine sichererung von den ganzen System machen
<upp> nene ich glaube es giebt kein andere festplatte
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit-Work: ich hab hunger und meine nerven geben sowas grade nicht her.
<upp> ich glaube es gibt nur eine
<upp> LetoThe2nd: aja kannst du essen gehen, ich werde mal später nochmal fragen
<Frickelpit-Work> upp: glauben ist nicht wissen, die ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l und mount in einen paste bitte
<Frickelpit-Work> ,paste? upp 
<ShetlandPony> upp: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<upp> Frickelpit-Work: http://pastebin.com/iRiiPpG7
<pog> was ist das "Tool der wahl" eine PDF-Seite aus einem PDF-Dok zu extrahieren?
<pog> moin
<dAnjou> pog: einzelne seite in neues pdf drucken
<NilsH> Guten Morgen!
<dadrc> pdftk müsste sowas auch können
<ppq> pog: 'aptitude search pdf' da sind einige pdf splitter
<pog> ppq: thanks
<Guschtel`> pog: pdftk cmdline kann das
<Deem> wenn ich mit ssh-add meine rsa keys zum ssh-agent hinzufüge sind sie für die momentane sitzung ohne erneute passworteingabe verfügbar. reboote ich allerdings den rechner sind keine keys mehr im agenten vorhanden. wie mache ich es, dass sie auch nach einem reboot noch da sind?
<dAnjou> kann man gnome+compiz eigtl. so einrichten, dass auf verschiedenen arbeitsflächen auch verschiedene verknüfungen liegen?
<hdp> Überleg mal was eine "Verknüpfung" ist, das sollte dann die Frage beantworten.
<joschi> Deem: schau dir keychain an
<joschi> Deem: i. A. musst du die keys nach einem neustart des ssh-agent aber wieder mit ssh-add hinzufügen
<joschi> Deem: das geht z. B. in einer ~/.profile bzw. ~/.bashrc datei
<Deem> joschi: ja muss ich und eben das will ich ja nicht. ich möchte ja, dass sie nach einem neustart noch da sind
<joschi> Deem: siehe letzte zeile vor deiner
<dAnjou> hdp: ich weiß zwar nich, worauf du hinaus willst, aber prizipiell sollte es für compiz nicht schwer sein, für jede arbeitsfläche ne liste zu führen, in die jede angelegte verknüpfung eingefügt wird, die auf der jeweiligen arbeitsfläche angelegt wurde
<dadrc> Der Desktop zeigt die Dateien an, die in ~/Desktop liegen.
<dAnjou> danke, ich bin fortgeschrittener nutzer
<dAnjou> dennoch sollte das, was ich mir vorstelle, möglich sein
<dadrc> Nein, ernsthaft, was anderes ist bei Compiz nicht vorgesehen.
<dadrc> Du kannst bestimmt ein Plugin schreiben, das sowas macht, aber es gibt keins.
<dAnjou> hmpf
<Deem> joschi: du meinst also, ich sollte mit in die .profile oder .bashrc ein skript basteln, dass mir jedesmal meine keys in den ssh-agent hinzufügt? aber wie mache ich das mit dem passwort? der sinn des ssh-agent ist ja, dass man nur einmal pro sitzung das passwort eingeben muss?
<dAnjou> ich mein, es is ja auch möglich verschiedene wallpaper zu haben
<joschi> Deem: ja. und wenn du deinen rechner neustartest ist das eben eine neue sitzung
<joschi> Deem: wie gesagt: du willst keychain. und bspw. ksshaskpass besitzt eine integration mit kwallet, so dass du damit nichtmal die passwörter der einzelnen keys eingeben müsstest
<d0x> Hi, kennt ihr ein gutes tool um skitzen fuer programmmasken zu entwerfen?
<Deem> joschi: das hört sich nach kde an
<Deem> gibts das auch für gnome?
<joschi> Deem: ksshaskpass ist ein KDE-programm, richtig.
<dAnjou> d0x: der begriff zum googlen heißt "mockup", soweit ich das richtig deute
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16001/what-interface-mockup-programs-are-available
<ShetlandPony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/3wm52ke | software recommendation - What interface mockup programs are available? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<d0x> dAnjou: genau, danke
<Astolas> hallo zusammen
<Astolas> kennt sich zufällig jemand mit VICE unter ubuntu netbook edition aus?
<Astolas> oder VICE allgemein währe schon sehr hilfreich
<k1l> ,wf? Astolas 
<ShetlandPony> Astolas: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> Astolas: aber prinzipell könntest du schonmal hier reingucken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VICE
<Astolas> also die VICE version aus dem paketmanager hat ja keinerlei menu oder fullscreen support, also habe ich mir die sources von VICE 2.3 gezogen und mit den parametern --enable-gnomeui und --enable-fullscreen compiliert. problem ist nur dass immer noch kein menu vorhanden ist, der fullscreen mode mit alt + d nicht anspringt und man immer noch keine auflösung oder dergleichen einstellen kann. was muss ich tun um auflösung einste
<Astolas> llen zu können, vollbild schalten zu können und so weiter? in der windows version sind diese funktionen ja vorhanden
<Deem> ich habe mir mit monodevelop eine vb.net datei erstellt. wenn ich diese jetzt aber debugge, dann zeigt er mir nur die ausgabe in einem fesnterchen an. ich würde das programm aber gerne richtig testen, gibt es da irgednwie so etwas wie wine für mono um die konsolenprogramme direkt live zu debuggen?
<omani> ich kann ein windows share über cifs nicht mounten. smbmount ist soweit ich weiß obselet. und mount.cifs wirkt lokal. mount -t cifs ist wiederrum dasselbe wie mount.cifs. wie also mounte ich ein windows share mit domaenenbenutzer und domaenen angabe?
<omani> gebe ich es aber in gnome, ueber "connect to server" mit genau den selben daten an, klappt es.
<VivaConAgua> mount -t cifs //srv/share /mntpoint -o username=domain\user wuerde ich wuerde ich spontan behaupten
<Deem> omani: crossposting ist pöse, weißt du?
<omani> Deem: verzeih' mir! ;)
<omani> hab auch schon aufgehoert. gewissensbisse.
<omani> VivaConAgua: interpretiert die shell nicht den backslash?
<ente1> ubuntu 8.04.4 - eingabe "/etc/init.d/networking restart" führt beim ntp dienst zu problemen: "/etc/init.d/ntp: 76: cannot open /dev/console: Permission denied"
<ente1> explizites neustarte nvon ntp funktioniert aber ohne probleme, ne idee, wo der fehler liegen könnte, das shell script selber in zeile 76 bringt mich leider nicht weiter?
<VivaConAgua> omani, versuchs mal mit nem normalem slash
<steffen> hey mit welchen programmen programmiert ihr so und was würdet ihr einem einsteiger empfehlen?
<ente1> steffen: notepad, und empfehlen würde ich nen anderen channel zum thema programmieren ;-)
<steffen> ohh danke
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? steffen, z.b. mal hier schauen
<ShetlandPony> steffen, z.b. mal hier schauen: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Georgs> hi 
<Georgs> hi
<k1l> hi Georgs 
<Georgs> hi :D
<tapwag> Hallo, weiss jemand von euch wann Ubuntu 10.4.3 (Server) veröffentlicht wird?
<k1l> tapwag: IIRC ist doch .2 anfang diesen jahres gekommen. und .3 kommt dann im 3.quartal 2011
<DreamThief> das ist doch eh nur n bestimmter patchlevel, für den es dann wieder eigene install medien geben wird
<DreamThief> von daher halb so wild.
<DreamThief> regelmäßig updaten, dann kriegstes auch.
<kujules> entschuldigung, braucht wine für das einbinden von ms office einen starken cpu, reicht duo core2 aus? vielen dank
<LetoThe2nd> kujules: alles eine frage der geduld und leidensfähigkeit. wobei du dich erstmal in der appdb informieren solltest, ob dein vorhaben überhaupt funktioniert.
<kujules> achso, ich bin anfänger bei kubuntu(habe da einige vids + online beiträge) gelesen
<LetoThe2nd> ,appdb? kujules 
<dadrc> war es nicht
<kujules> ich bin jetzt drin bei wine aber, das fenster scheint sehr instabil, mein duo core2 cpu läuft auch instabil
<dadrc> ,winehq?
<LetoThe2nd> pony pennt...
<kujules> ich wollte nur eure erfahrung wissen, wo das problem liegt..
<kujules> ich habe winehq ja
<LetoThe2nd> kujules: guckst du appdb.winehq.org
<dAnjou> wow, ein prozessor, der instabil laeuft??
<kujules> oke
<kujules> mit wine instabil
<kujules> sonst normal
<tapwag> k1l: Danke. Habe vor einen Server fürs LAN aufzusetzen und wollte nach Möglichkeit die aktuellen Installationsmedien nehmen
<LetoThe2nd> kujules: das liegt nicht an deinem prozessor, nur daran dass einfach faktisch nur die wenigsten windows-dinger reibungslos auf wine laufen. ist so.
<kujules> oke, LetoThe2nd danke... :-) weil ich habe einige vids gesehn, die zocken sogar auf steam, ich dachte, ms office ist leichtes programm
<LetoThe2nd> kujules: und ms office ist nicht direkt dafür bekannt. guckst du appdb, wenn du geld in die hand nehmen willst schau noch bei codeweavers, und wenn du bei beidem nichts findest - pech gehabt.
<ShetlandPony> kujules, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ShetlandPony> Sorry dadrc, ich weiss nichts ueber winehq, ich assoziiere aber appdb damit
<dadrc> ... Geschwindigkeitsrausch.
<kujules> danke, ich werde mal kurz lesen, weil ich brauche für seminararbeit office, mit libre/openoffice ist das setzen von fussnoten sehr anstrengend
<dAnjou> kujules: man kann bei nem programm vorher nicht abschaetzen wie es mit wine laeuft
<dAnjou> die kleinsten und schlankesten programme koennen auch einfach nich laufen
<kujules> ja, habe auch gelesen, viel glück hängt mit rein
<sysdef> ,ready? LetoThe2nd 
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd: yes, i'm ready now!
<sysdef> ,join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DreamThief> kujules: da würd ich das ja lieber gleich in LaTeX setzen ...
<kujules> :D :D Ich bin WiWi-Student, kein informatiker, der formeln für rechnung brauche, aber kile hab ich auch vorsorglich installiert, vllt hilft ne kumpel aus.
<MANI_> hi, ich hab ein problem mit meiner hd6770, find irgendwie nicht den geeigneten treiber für meine grafikkarte, weiß jemand abhilfe ?
<joerg__> hallo, mein samsung n510 netbook erkennt keine wlan-netzwerke. habe linux driver für realtek wireless installiert. verwende ubuntu 10.10. kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
<joerg__> realtek wireless controller rtl8192e
<PrickelPit> was sagt iwconfig joerg__ 
<joerg__> no wireless extions
<PrickelPit> gibts ein wlan0 interface?
<joerg__> nein
<joerg__> wlan ist aber am netbook angeschaltet
<PrickelPit> dann ist der treiber entweder der falsche, oder nicht aktiv
<joerg__> kann es sein, dass ich den treiber evtl. im falschen ordner gespeichert habe? hat das auswirkungen?
<PrickelPit> wie hast du den treiber installiert? von der realtek seite runtegeladen und selbst kompiliert?
<joerg__> von der realtek seite
<PrickelPit> sudo make und sudo make install ausgefürt? ohne fehler durchgelaufen? anschliessend rebootet?
<joerg__> ja, hat alles prima funktioniert
<joerg__> kann es sein, dass mehrere treiber für die selbe karte installiert sind und die sich gegenseitig blockieren? bin übrigens neu bei ubuntu, hatte vorher windows 7 am netbook installiert
<PrickelPit> was sagt lsmod | grep -i r8192
<PrickelPit> taucht da das kernelmodul auf, sollte r8192se_pci o.ä. heissen
<ppq> (wenn das gar nicht geht, kann man auch ndiswrapper mit den winxp treibern verwenden - ist natürlich unschön...)
<PrickelPit> gibts evtl ein ppa für realtek wlan-treiber?
<PrickelPit> archlinux hat diese zb im aur
<ppq> nein, aber ab linux 2.6.35 wird das ding unterstützt
<ppq> --> neuen kernel oder ndiswrapper
<dadrc> wo gibt's denn noch 'nen Kernel < 2.6.35?
<PrickelPit> hmm mit 10.10 hat er doch nen .35er kernel
<ppq> ah, k
<ppq> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2650349/ hmm ok. klingt abenteuerlich
<Mojo4> hallo, kann ich einen verschlüsselten ordner mit encfs in einen Ordner einhängen in dem bereits dateien sind? z.B in meinen Ordner ~/Dokumente
<tuxampol> ein Samsung Handy 5230 wird weder über USB oder Bluetooth (Dongle  Asus USB-BT211) von Ubuntu erkannt.
<soc> hi
<soc> kann mir irgendjemand helfen?
<soc> ein ubuntuupdate vor ein paar tagen hat mir die spracheinstellungen zerschossen
<soc> ich hab es schon versucht über system -> administration -> languages wieder auf deutsch umzustellen, aber es funktioniert nicht+
<Deem> soc: terminal öffnen -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<soc> ok, gemacht
<soc> und jetzt?
<Deem> soc: wie schauts mit deiner sprache? was hat er dir denn angezeigt?
<soc> bei den ganzen deutschen "up-to-date" bei den englischen "done"
<soc> aber die oberfläche ist immer noch größtenteils englisch, wi evorher
<joerg__> hab mein problem ausführlich hier gepostet. hilft das weirt
<Fuchs> soc: welche Oberflaeche? 
<joerg__> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-wlan-gefunden-ubuntu-10-10-auf-netbook-sa/
<shetlandpony> joerg__'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3gayws8 | Kein WLAN gefunden - ubuntu 10.10 auf netbook samsung n510 › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<joerg__> prickelpit: kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?
<soc> Fuchs: gnome
<Fuchs> ah, okay. Bei KDE muss man es naemlich noch getrennt einstellen
<c_korn> wenn ich versuche in empathy ein benutzerbild zu setzen, erhalte ich den fehler "Bild konnte nicht umgewandelt werden: Keines der akzeptierten Bildformate wird von Ihrem System unterstützt"
<moep2> nabend
<moep2> wie kann ich denn raus bekommen, welche usb version ich habe?
<max0r> in der menu.lst von grub legacy gibts ja bei den einträgen von ubuntu einmal z. b. die zeile root (hd0,0) und danach kernel /vmlinuz... root=xxx. was is der unterschied zwischen den beiden root angaben?
<bekks> moep2: dmesg angucken.
<Guschtel`> max0r: rootdevice (startplatte) und root (/) systemstartpunkt. das eine is für grub zum starten, das andere für das system (linux)
<max0r> Guschtel`, das dachte ich auch gehört zu haben, nur hab ich mich gewundert, wieso es bootet, wenn ich bei beiden roots die boot-partition angeb
<max0r> hat sich soeben erledigt
<max0r> :) hab falsch gelesen
<max0r> kann ich beim root-befehl eine uuid angeben? bin dran gescheitert, konnte dann nimmer booten
<max0r> also dann im endeffekt bei dem root für grub
<Guschtel`> root=uuid=...
<Guschtel`> bei der kernel-zeile
<Guschtel`> evtl. kann grub2 uuids, ka
<Guschtel`> GRUB 2 has more reliable ways to find its own files and those of target kernels on multiple-disk systems, and has commands (see search) to find devices using file system labels or Universally Unique Identifiers (UUIDs).
<Guschtel`> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<max0r> danke, aber grub2 fällt für mich flach, weil er den truecrypt bootloader net chainloaden kann
<max0r> meine fragen haben sich dann geklärt, danke und schönen abend
<max0r> hi, hab doch nochmal ne frage: rhythmbox wird bei mir net im benachrichtigungsfeld angezeigt, wenn ich es per x schließ. es läuft aber im hintergrund weiter. wie krieg ich es denn ins benachrichtigungsfeld?
<max0r> hat sich erledigt, kann man im status-plugin einstellen
<PBeck> hi
<Deem> ich habe mir mit monodevelop eine vb.net datei erstellt. wenn ich diese jetzt aber debugge, dann zeigt er mir nur die ausgabe in einem fesnterchen an. ich  würde das programm aber gerne richtig testen, gibt es da irgednwie so etwas wie wine für mono um die konsolenprogramme direkt live zu debuggen?
<Fuchs> definiere richtig testen
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> normal gibts da nen richtigen debugger
<mgolisch> in monodevelop
<mgolisch> und wieso zur hoelle vb.net? :(
<mgolisch> Deem: was genau ist denn nicht so wie du es dir vorstellst?
<Deem> mgolisch: vb.net muss ich von der schule aus machen. aber wenn ich F5 drücke geht halt nur unten so ein fensterchen auf
<Deem> und nicht das konsolenfenste,r wie das zb bei visual studio der fall wäre
<mgolisch> was fuern fenster?
<mgolisch> bei mir hat er unten dann son fenster wo ich die variablen sehen kann + watches hinzufuegen etc
<Deem> warte. ich mach dir mal eben nen screenshot
<Deem> mgolisch: http://i.imgur.com/FL4S8.png
<Deem> das fenster direkt unter dem quellcode
<Deem> die Anwendungs-Ausgabe
<mgolisch> http://mgolisch.mg.funpic.de/pics/screenshot-mgolisch-2011-04-04--21-04.png
<mgolisch> hast du sicher debug gemacht?
<Deem> ich drücke F5
<Fuchs> was nicht zwingend das gleiche tun muss wie in Visual Studio
<mgolisch> dpkg -l|grep monodevelop-debugger-mdb
<mgolisch> ist das installiert?
<Fuchs> wobei das fuer mich schon wie die Debugansicht ausschaut, was genau vermisst Du denn? 
<Deem> da isn ii
<Deem> Fuchs: ich hätte das gerne so wie mgolisch das hat
<Fuchs> ach, ich Idiot schaute seinen Screenshot an ... 
<Fuchs> dann bleibt das mit dem "F5 muss nicht zwingend das gleiche machen wie in VS" 
<Fuchs> das bei Dir sieht wie regulaeres Ausfuehren aus
<Deem> Fuchs: unter ausführen steht aber "Debuggen F5"
<Fuchs> hm
<POVaddct> tag Fuchs 
<Deem> starten wäre ctrl+F5
<mgolisch> geh mal auf ansicht
<mgolisch> hast du da debug ausgewaehlt als ansicht?
<Fuchs> ggf musst Du auch noch die Widgets da anzeigen lassen, bei Ansicht
<Deem> mgolisch: ich kann mir da debugfenster anzeigen lassen
<Deem> aber ich seh grade. wenn ich auf ausführen gehe ist debuggen ausgegraut
<mgolisch> wenn du in nem terminal mdb eingibst kommt da was?
<Deem> jo
<mgolisch> und was fuern project ist das?
<Deem> das isn vb.net konsolenprojekt
<mgolisch> komisch
<Fuchs> Deem: apt-cache policy monodevelop-debugger-mdb    gibt was?  (pastebin) 
<Deem> http://pastebin.com/V0kb15Xj
<mgolisch> ich hab auch 10.10
 * Deem hat 10.04
<mgolisch> evtl kann die monodevelop version die du hast kein vb.net debuggen oder so
<leszek> hi
<Deem> warum sollte das das nicht debuggen können? klingt unlogisch
<mgolisch> wobei das eigentlich egal sein sollte, der debugger debugt ja die ausfuehrung von dem CIL bytecode
<mgolisch> naja der compiler wird ja auch von jemand externem entwickelt also der fuer vb.net
<mgolisch> welche version von monodevelop ist das denn?
<Deem> 2.2.1
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> hm wird das debugger addon angezeigt unter addons?
<Deem> MDB Support for Mono Debugging und Asp.Net Debugging Support hab ich da
<mgolisch> komisch
<mgolisch> geht es denn in nem anderen projekt?
<Deem> nein. geht nirgendwo
<mgolisch> ka evtl ist das einfach kaputt in 10.4
<Deem> hoffentlich nicht. ich brauch das
<mgolisch> dann nim halt nicht den kram aus dem repo
<Minze> Nabend, hätte eine Frage bezüglich einer Funktion... bei Ubuntu Netbook Edition gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Fenster durch verschieben an den Rand so zu halbieren das er genau die hä
<Minze> lfte des bildes füllt
<Minze> Ist dies in irgendeinerweise mit Compiz, oder Gnome möglich ohne Unity zu installieren?
<Minze> Habe bemerkt das es bei Kubuntu 10.10 vorhanden ist :S
<ppq> compiz macht das, ja
<ppq> kann man irgendwo im ccsm konfigurieren
<ppq> und ja, kwin kann es auch
<Deem> mgolisch: also das hier deinstallierne und per hand kompilieren?
<Deem> uff >_>
<mgolisch> oder such nen ppa
<mgolisch> gibts sicher welche
<Minze> so dann hat sich das geklärt^^
<Minze> danke.
<Minze> eine frage hät ich noch, wo kann ich sha oder md5 kontrollsummen für die aktuelle ubuntu-distro einsehen?
<mgolisch> du meinst fuer die iso images?
<mgolisch> oder was?
<Minze> exakt
<mgolisch> die sollten auf dem mirror sein
<mgolisch> Deem: http://badgerports.org/ evtl hilft das
<mgolisch> die haben monodevelop 2.4 und mono 2.6
<Minze> hat jemand einer ahnung voran es liegen könnte das nach der installation die ubuntu-menüs auf englisch sind, obwohl ich "deutsch" ausgewählt habe?
<Minze> eine*
<Minze> woran*
<Deem> mgolisch: mal schauen. danke
<mgolisch> Minze: geh mal in die sprach einstellungen
<mgolisch> und stelle sicher das dort deutsch ausgewaehlt ist
<Minze> sind auf deutsch gewesen, danach war es so eine 50/50 sache, teils auf englisch teils auf deutsch :S
<Minze> ganz merkwürdig
<Minze> naja, wird gleich nochmal installiert... mal gucken obs dann das gleiche ist :)
<bekks> Minze: Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<Minze> 10.10 amd
<Deem> so. jetzt hab ich monodevelop 2.4 und das debugging funktioniert immernoch nict so, wie ich das will. es geht immernoch kein konsolenfenster auf, indem ich dann das programm testen kann
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> Deem: geh mal in die projekt optionen
<mgolisch> unter ausfuehren: in externer konsole ausfuehren
<mgolisch> da den haken rein
<mgolisch> :)
<Deem> schön. als ich auf ausführen geklickt hab hat sich mein mono geschlossen :D
<Deem> und schon wieder
<mgolisch> hm vieleicht ist der kram aus diesem ppa schrott
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> :)
<Deem> maybe
<Deem> ich lass es mal so. frage morgen mal im mono channel
<mgolisch> alternativ den ganzen schmarn wieder weg und selbst uebersetzen
<overlook> hallo. nach der installation von Firefox 4 öffnen meine FTP-Lesezeichen in der Menueleiste nicht mehr Nautilus sondern den Firefox. Wo kann ich das wieder umstellen?
<overlook> hallo. nach der installation von Firefox 4 öffnen meine FTP-Lesezeichen in der Menueleiste nicht mehr Nautilus sondern den Firefox. Wo kann ich das wieder umstellen?
<overlook> overlook: hallo ich: selbst, die loesung steht hier: http://blog.fbausch.de/2011/03/25/standardprogramme-im-gnome-orte-menu/
<sysdef> nimm dir nen karma-punkt aus der keks-dose ;)
<pcundco> hi ich habe ein problem mit dem update vom firerfox dabei komt dan die meldung paketoperation fehlgeschlagen und in den details stät das :installArchives() failed: (Lese Datenbank ... 
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 5%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 10%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 15%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 20%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 25%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 30%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 35%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 40%
<pcundco> (Lese Datenbank ... 45%
<k1l> ,nopaste? pcundco 
<shetlandpony> pcundco: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<DreamThief> ^^
<pcundco> ok
<k1l> pcundco: welche ubuntu version? welche firefox version? 
<pcundco> ubuntu 10.10 fierfox 3.6
<pcundco> und beta4
<frager> hallo. eine kleine frage: ich möchte ein e art script schreiben, dass "sudo apt-get update", danach "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" und anschließend, wenn die beiden befele durchgelaufen sind (und wirklich erst dann)  eine datei (sagen wir mal "test1.txt" nach "test2.txt) kopiert
<pcundco> hir das nochmal das in den deteil steht http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365604/
<Deem> frager: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && mv datei1 datei2 ?
<Deem> frager: oder müssen die beiden ersten befehle einen positiven wert zurückgeben?
<frager> Deem: ob das update erfplgreich ist oder nicht, die datei soll kopiert werden. wichtig ist halt nur, dass das erst passiert, nachdem das update durchgelaufen ist bzw. abgebrochen ist und nicht währenddessen
<Robert_Zenz> frager, aber bitte nicht per cron auf einem Server laufen lassen...
<Deem> frager: dann ist mein befehl der den du suscht
<frager> Robert_Zenz: nee, läuft nur logal auf dem rechner und wird manuell gestartet ;)
<Deem> suchst*
<Deem> der macht genau das
<Robert_Zenz> frager,  sehr gut. :)
<frager> Deem: super, dankeschön :9 kann man das irgendwie in eine datei packen, dass man es nur anklicken braucht und nicht jedes mal im terminal abtippen bzw. C&P muss?
<Wedelwolf> frager in ne .txt
<frager> *logal => lokal ^^
<Deem> oder in eine .sh
<Deem> oder ein eine ohne .irgendwas :D
<frager> Deem: ah, und dann das exetutable-bit setzen?
<frager> *ecxecutable
<Deem> rischdösch
<frager> ^^ coole sache. danke an alle :D
<Deem> und das shebang nicht vergessen
<frager> shebang?
<Deem> #!/bin/bash
<Deem> nennt man shebang
<sysdef> ,shebang? frager 
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shebang
<frager> ok Oo noch nie gehört
<sysdef> :'(
<Deem> sysdef: du hast dein pferdchen schlecht erzogen :P
<sysdef> Deem: she bangt eben nicht
<Deem> lol
<frager> lol
<sysdef> ,shebang? frager
<shetlandpony> frager: Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang#Verwendung
<frager> thx ^^
<sysdef> ,np? frager 
<shetlandpony> frager: np, you are welcome ;)
<frager> hehe :D das "script" funktioniert wie es soll
<frager> nochmal ein kleines "problemchen": sudo verlangt ja anch dem aktuellen benutzerpasswort. kann man das auch in das script einbauen, dass es automatisch durchläuft, ohne benutzereingaben?
<DreamThief> du kannst sudo so einrichten, dass spezifische benutzer oder benutzergruppe für bestimmte befehle kein pw brauchen.
<mgolisch> du kannst dem user elauben das script ohne passwort abfrage zu starten
<DreamThief> das kann man zwar auch global so einstallen
<DreamThief> würde ich aber aus sicherheitsgründen nicht tun
<frager> das hab ich mir auch gedacht. ich spiel lieber nicht an den benutzerrechten rum. dann nehm ich die eingabe lieber so hin
<sysdef> frager: http://debiancenter.org/foobar/get_root.sh.txt
<frager> Oo was sagt mir der code? sorry, auf den ersten blick sehe ich nicht genau, was es machen soll
<sysdef> er schaut ob du UID 0 bist und startet den script neu mit su - und laeuft dann also root durch :>
<sysdef> anstatt wie sudoOS-ueblich vor jede zeile sudo zu druecken *puke* :)
<frager> ah ok ... jetzt wo du es sagst, blick ich da so ein bisschen durch :D
<DreamThief> sysdef: vor jede zeile sudo?
<DreamThief> das kann man aber auch eleganter lösen ^^
<sysdef> DreamThief: ich hab massenweise solche kunstwerke von ubuntu-developern gesehen ;)
<DreamThief> sysdef: sudo ansich halte ich für ne super sache
<DreamThief> das hab ich auch aus suse und redhat systemen im einsatz
<DreamThief> es kommt wie imemr auf den admin und dessen skills an
<DreamThief> und wie gut er ie user unterichtet
<DreamThief> aber wem sag ich das
<DreamThief> du hast ja selber skills ;)
<frager> naja, gut. ich hab mir grad alles gebaut, was ich brauchte ;) ein update script und eins, dass mir nach dem update alle meine installeirten pakete sichert, sodass ich im falle einer neuinstallation direkt mein aktuellen stand widerherstellen kann (weil home-partition eh ausgelagert ist ;D)
<Minze> gute nacht zusammen.
<frager> also, ich wünsche noch ein schönen abend allerseits und danke fr die hilfe
<sysdef> mach mal reload. ist eleganter jetzt :)
<sysdef> k
<Wedelwolf> sudo shutdown -h 4  sollte meinen lappy in 4h runterfahren oder nit?
<dAnjou> Wedelwolf: führs aus, das sagts dir dann
<Varakh> rsync -axEAXHv --exclude=Downloads/ --numeric-ids --delete /home/alexander/ /mnt/recover/linux/backups/users/ wieso geht die --delete nicht? hängt das mit den parametern vorne zusammen?
<Wedelwolf> dAnjou shit.
<Wedelwolf> ich wollte 4h
<Wedelwolf> nicht 4 min
<ppq> Wedelwolf: kannst es noch killen
<ppq> Wedelwolf: bzw eleganter abbrechen, guck mal in die manpage
<ppq> da gibts ne option füt
<ppq> oh, hat er wohl schon gefunden
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-05
<brennabor_> von super grub disk die uuid's ausgelesen und notiert
<brennabor> jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob die liste der partitionen stimmt
<_pingu> Ich hab ssh Zugang zu einer Kubuntu 10.04 Maschine. Läßt sich krfb per Konsole starten? krfb --session 0 hab ich bereits probiert und bekomm: cannot connect to X server
<joschi> _pingu: was hast du konkret vor?
<IchEsseDichAuf> hallo, wie könnte ich ein paket aus repositories runterladen, wenn meine abhängigkeiten nicht übereinstimmen? ich habe schon apt-get --download-only --no-install-recommends  probiert, leider ohne erfolg.
<dAnjou> IchEsseDichAuf: probiers auf packages.ubuntu.com
<IchEsseDichAuf> dAnjou: ist nicht von ubuntu die quelle
<Frickelpit> IchEsseDichAuf: was für ein paket und warum stimmen die abhängigkeiten nicht?
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: das willst du nicht wirklich. die paketabhängigkeiten gibt es i. d. R. aus gutem grund
<dAnjou> IchEsseDichAuf: willst du es auch installieren?
<IchEsseDichAuf> joschi: dass ist es mir klar, dennoch.
<IchEsseDichAuf> dAnjou: ja, eventuell, ich will da noch reinschauen, dass sind header für den kernel
<juliux> morgen
<juliux> hat jemand erfahrung mit ext3 und 32millionen files die in einem ordner mit unterordner liegen?
<Frickelpit> juliux: nö aber mit metafragen *scnr*
<IchEsseDichAuf> Frickelpit: es sind die headers für den zen kernel, und die brauchen gcc4.5
<dAnjou> wir naehern uns dem eigentlichen problem
<Frickelpit> IchEsseDichAuf: siehe dAnjou, was willst du eigentlich machen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> Frickelpit, dAnjou; der hintergrund des ganzen ist, dass vermutlich mein proprietär treiber für die graka nicht läuft.
<juliux> Frickelpit: ;) 32 millionen ist nicht mehr meta;)
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: du willst also eigentlich `apt-get source […]` ausführen.
<IchEsseDichAuf> also ich bin noch ziemlich neu auf dem gebiet, was die ganze treiber/kernel sachen angeht.
<joschi> juliux: die erfahrung sagt, dass man so etwas nicht macht, sondern sinnvoll partitioniert
<Frickelpit> IchEsseDichAuf: welcher treiber, welche karte, was läuft nicht …
<juliux> joschi: verschiedenen partition geht nicht, dennn dann geht mein hardlinks nicht mehr
<IchEsseDichAuf> nVidia Quadro NVS 135M
<joschi> juliux: "partitionieren" bezieht sich in diesem fall nicht auf festplattenpartitionen
<juliux> joschi: sondern?
<joschi> juliux: die dateimenge nicht in ein einziges verzeichnis packen, sondern auf mehrere unterverzeichnisse bzw. verzeichnisebenen verteilen (auch "partitionieren" genannt)
 * dAnjou is raus ... keinen blassen von treibergedoens
<joschi> juliux: entweder direkt anhand des dateinamens oder anhand eine schnell zu berechnenden checksumme
<juliux> joschi: das ganze liegt in einem hauptorndern und dort in ~2500 unterornder und dort wieder in unterorndern, es ist also nicht alles in einem ordner
<joschi> juliux: na dann is ja alles in butter ;)
<juliux> joschi: naja es ist langsam
<joschi> juliux: dann musst du lediglich aufpassen, dass dir die inodes nicht ausgehen
<IchEsseDichAuf> also mein system läuft  mit nen zen kernel, der für debian ausgelegt ist, und da die kernelheaders nicht da waren, es also der nötige modul nicht gebaut wurde.
<joschi> juliux: dir_index schon aktiviert?
<IchEsseDichAuf> und deswegen der nvidia treiber nicht läuft. 
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich bin da echt nicht der hellste in der sachen, und hab vom nicht viel ahnung,
<IchEsseDichAuf> deswegen kann ja auch, dass ich gerade ein haufen unsinn geschrieben habe.
<LetoThe2nd> klingt verdammt nach: "ich hab mir die sache möglichst schwer gemacht, alles durcheinander und jetzt keine ahnung mehr wie's weiter geht."
<IchEsseDichAuf> eher nicht.
<juliux> joschi: Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery sparse_super large_file
<LetoThe2nd> doch, sehr. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> IchEsseDichAuf: fakt ist - solange du den kernel am apt vorbei in dein system hebelst, wird nichts was sich auf dkms und konsorten bezieht jemals richtig funktionieren.
<juliux> joschi: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400054/ 
<IchEsseDichAuf> der kernel ist nicht an apt vorbei ins system gelangt, da vermutest du zu viel. ich hab eine source zugefügt und bin froh damit
<joschi> juliux: sieht eigentlich in ordnung aus. wie genau quantifizierst du "langsam"?
<LetoThe2nd> noch schlimmer... quer irgendwelche debian-repositories eingebunden?
<IchEsseDichAuf> LetoThe2nd: klar )
 * LetoThe2nd hängt IchEsseDichAuf ein "selbstverschuldet unsupportbar"-schild um.
<juliux> joschi: ich habe darauf backuppc laufen, das mit rsync die daten holt und hardlinked, das dauert jetzt pro host (~300mb) über 2std
<juliux> joschi: am netzwerk liegt es nicht an io wait auch nicht
<goldesel> Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage, auf die ich im Ubuntu-Wiki keine konkrete Antwort gefunden habe: Kann ich alle Ubuntupartitionen einfach mit 
<goldesel> gparted verschieben oder muss ich danach/davor noch an der fstab oder sonstwo was ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> goldesel: solange sich we3der partitionsnummer noch UUID ändern - ja.
<LetoThe2nd> goldesel: aber natürlich erst nach den backups.
<goldesel> LetoThe2nd: Dankeschön, ich will sie einfach nur nach "rechts" schieben. Dabei ändert sich die UUID doch nicht? Die Partitionsnummer ist doch "sda#", oder?
<goldesel> LetoThe2nd: Backups sind logisch ;)
<LetoThe2nd> goldesel: im prinzip richtig. aber wenn du "schiebst", entsteht ja davor freier platz. und wenn du da drin was neues anlegst...
<LetoThe2nd> goldesel: schön, viele leute halten backups für ne chinesische mitternachtsspeise, hab ich oft das gefühl.
<goldesel> Gut, dann ändert sich später doch alles... ich muss also doch in die fstab-Änderung einsteigen! Ich danke für die schnelle Hilfe! :)
<k1l> ,wiki? VivaConAgua vlt hilft das und du musst du den bot nicht zuspammen
<shetlandpony> VivaConAgua vlt hilft das und du musst du den bot nicht zuspammen, wiki ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<VivaConAgua> Sorry, wollte nurmal schauen was man da so machen kann
<Derpie> so can someone help me get swissvpn working in ubuntu?
<k1l> ,german? Derpie 
<shetlandpony> Derpie: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<juliux> joschi: es war übrigens nicht das filesystem das gebremst hat und auch nicht mein server, sondern eine firewall
<joschi> juliux: ich hätte ehrlich gesagt auch keine idee mehr gehabt, woran das noch liegen könnte
<joschi> juliux: aber gut zu wissen, dass es nicht ext4 war
<juliux> joschi: ext3
<juliux> ;)
<joschi> common typo *cough*
<juliux> joschi: die firewall hat zwischen durch beschlossen einfach mal gar nichts mehr durch zulassen von meinen rsync verbindungen
<juliux> joschi: das erste backup ging immer ohne probleme alle weiteren waren dann elendig langsam
<sysdef> package limit?
<juliux> hey sysdef \o/
<juliux> sysdef: sie suchen noch, das ist nicht meine baustelle
<sysdef> package limit auf related/etablished gesetzt statt auf new schaerze ich mal
<sysdef> schaetze*
<apollo13> oO, wer macht denn sowas?
<_pingu> Ich habe ppa:freenx-team/ppa  und den Paketnamen freenx-server. WIe kann ich nun das Paket per Konsole installieren?
<sysdef> apollo13: bastard firewall adminstrators from hell ;p
<apollo13> _pingu: bist du dir sicher, dass du freenx willst? x2go ist ansich sehr nett
<apollo13> sysdef: hrhr, aber das traun die sich bei julius doch sicher nicht ;)
<_pingu> apollo13: probier ich auch mal, aber erstmal würd ich gern lernen wie ich dies installiere. eine idee?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: man apt-add-repository, man apt-get?
<apollo13> _pingu: ideen tausende, allerdings ist es kontraproduktiv wenn ich dir jetzt das wiki kopier^^
<_pingu> ok
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: nicht nötig, bei jemandem der Nx benutzen will müssen verweise auf manpages völlig ausreichend sein.
<apollo13> hrhr
<juliux> apollo13: LOL
<apollo13> ich nehm das als: "scheinbar schon"
<juliux> apollo13: und ich lasse das denjenigen jetzt suchen der es verbrochen hat;)
<juliux> apollo13: ne package limit ist nicht gesetzt
<apollo13> sagte ich schon, dass ich netzwerkprobleme hasse?
<apollo13> magst nacher sagen was es war?
<k1l> tasse: könntest du mal nen blick auf deine verbindung werfen?
<tasse> k1l sollte nun funktionieren :P sorry
<Cyber1005> huhu, weis einer wie man mehrere isos zu einer zusammenfügt hab das noch nie gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: ich persönlich würde einfach alle daten aus allen entpacken und dann ein neues draus erstellen. für letzteres kannst du k3b, brasero, oder auch irgendeines der cli-tools hernehmen. ersteres sollte nautilus bzw. file-roller machen können.
<Cyber1005> hab es mit fileroller probiert aber leider ist die iso gesplittet und soll die irgend wie wieder zusammenführen. war ein download vom linux shop
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: sorry, aber wenn du nicht weisst _wie_ das "irgendwie" gesplittet wurde, dann kann man mit den gegebenen informationen leider nicht helfen. und wenns aus nem shop ist, ists ohnehin eigentlich ein fall für deren support :-)
<Cyber1005> hab im forum gelesen das es mit dem befehl cat gehn soll
<Cyber1005> die dateien heisen x3.iso.0 und dann weiter x3.iso.1 usw
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: man kann mit "cat" dinge zusammenfügen, die mit "split" geteilt worden. deswegen auch mein hinweis gerade auf das "wie"
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: wie gesagt - lies deren doku oder frag nach. die wenigsten hier haben lust, auf gut glück rumzuraten.
<Cyber1005> ok danke erst mal, kann verstehn das auf gut glück raten schwer ist
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: und wenn du denkst, dass der "cat"-fall zutrifft, dann ist google da sehr hilfsbereit: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=cat+files+zusammenf%C3%BCgen&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/68eoph4 | cat files zusammenfügen - Google Search
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: was dich binnen sekunden hier her führt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cat#Dateien-mit-cat-zusammenfuehren
<Cyber1005> ihr seid echt nett
<NTQ> gibt es eigentlich einen guten ersatz für 'notify-send'? Mir ist das Teil zu träge. Der 'critical'-parameter bringt auch nichts. Ich hätte lieber die Möglichkeit mehrere Meldungen aneinander zu reihen. Trillian macht das z.B.
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: *hint* im allgemeinen ist es hilfreich, erst mal selbsttätig zu googlen. *hint*
<Cyber1005> Leto, hab ich im halbschlaf versucht heut morgen. dachte dann man frage mal ob das jemand schon mal gesehn hatt
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? Cyber1005, achtung, lerneffekt
<shetlandpony> Cyber1005, achtung, lerneffekt: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<Cyber1005> danke für die lernstunde
<Cyber1005> hab es mir gemerkt, weil das mit der tab ist genauso in der shell um das programm vervollständigen zu lassen!
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: lernstunde teil 2: immer erst googlen, dann wiki, dann hier. wenn wir den eindruck haben, dass sich jemand vorher bemüht hat und er/sie konkrete informationen liefern kann, dann ist der support meist deutlich netter, und auch viel effektiver.
<Cyber1005> ok ist auch notiert
<LetoThe2nd> Cyber1005: sehr schön, dann viel spass mit deinem hoffentlich zukünftigen iso.
<Cyber1005> ja mal schaun ob das so wird wie ich mir das vorstelle
<Deem> ich hab eine festplatte mit einer vollverschlüsselten / partition. hab die jetzt per cryptsetup geöffnet und nach /mnt gemountet. allerdings ist unter /home/nutzer keine datei mehr vorhanden. es sieht so aus, als wäre das system gerade erst aufgesetzt worden. ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich dort dateien drin hatte. kann sich das jemand erklären, bzw weiß jemand wie ich an die dateien wieder rankommen könnte?
<ppq> Deem: ja, guck in /mnt/home/nutzer ;)
<Deem> ppq: da guck ich doch
<Deem> da is nix
<Deem> da war aber definitiv was
<ppq> oder ist da zusätzlich noch (sinnloserweise) das home dir des users verschlüsselt?
<Deem> ppq: nein. nur die / partition. sonst nix
<ppq> dann wär das .Private/ o.ä.  im home dir
<zeitsofa_> re
<Deem> da is kein .Private, aber diverse andere dinge die erst erstellt werden, wenn man das System wirklich nutzt, also nichts, was aus skel kopiert wird
<LetoThe2nd> muss ja nicht /home verschlüsselt sein, reicht schon wenns ne eigene partition ist. schon ist /home auf / leer :-()
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: /home liegt aber unter / :P
<Deem> sprich keine eigene partition
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: dann lügst du bei irgendeiner deiner behauptungen, ich weiss nur noch nicht bei welcher.
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: soll heißen, entweder hab ich nicht richtig gemountet, oder ich habe doch eine eigenen /home partition oder ich hatte keine daten da drin?
<Deem> 1 und 2 lassen sich beweisen. 3 leider nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: tja.
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: im zweifel - backups rausholen.
<Deem> dann sollte ich wohl vom standpunkt eines aussenstehenden ausgehen und einfach sagen. werd ich wohl nichts hinkopiert haben und mich liese verkreichen und an meinem errinerungsvermögen zweifeln.
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: die daten die da drauf waren habe ich alle doppelt und dreifach. eigentlich wollte ich nur die ssh publickeys haben
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: du kannst ja sinngemäss mal nach "occams razor" googlen, um meinen standpunkt zu verstehen :-)
<Deem> joa. geb ich dir recht. die einfachste möglichkeit ist meistens die beste/richtigste/am ehesten zutreffenste und in diesem fall ist das: "ich hab da nix hinkopiert" :D
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: was auch noch denkbar wäre a) das ist kein ubuntu b) es gibt keinen user c) es gibt nur root d) du hast immer root benutzt e) du solltest unter /root suchen.
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: dann hast du aber ca. 42*10^42 OT-slaps verdient.
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: a) trifft zu. es ist ein Debian. b) doch ich hatte einen user angelegt. c) nö. d) nö. e) kann ich trotzdem mal nachschauen
<LetoThe2nd> Deem: ertappt. EOS. :-)
<ppq> Deem: schäm dich
 * Deem schämt sich und trollt sich ins offtopic
<masterdesa> mahlzeit
<masterdesa> jemand anwesend der sich gut mit wine auskennt !?
<LetoThe2nd> masterdesa: nö, aber bei metafragen sind wir echte cracks!
<LetoThe2nd> masterdesa: und in neun von zehn fällen ist die wine-antwort: schau in der appdb nach.
<masterdesa> appdb ? 
<LetoThe2nd> ,appdb? masterdesa 
<shetlandpony> masterdesa, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Deem> appdb.winehq.org
<masterdesa> ich hab das problem das eine anwendung sich komplett nicht installieren lässt 
<masterdesa> es reagiert einfach nix :-/ 
<LetoThe2nd> masterdesa: du bist einer der 9 fälle.
<ppq> aah dann haben wir ja nur noch 8 frei :(
<k1l> masterdesa: zu jedem programm und deren version gibt es zig verschiedene möglichkeiten wie was mit welcher wine version laufen kann. deswegen schau am besten in besagter datenbank nach. das kann keiner mensch auswendig wissen
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: hrhrhr
<masterdesa> ich schau erstmal :-) 
<masterdesa> wenn ich nix find meld ich mich nochmal :-D 
<masterdesa> danke erstmal für die addi 
<tez> moin
<masterdesa> also in der app db gibts nix :-/ 
<tez> ich hab gerade ubuntu10.04 auf meinen uralt-lappi geladen und habe ein problem mit meinem WLAN. leider kein WLAN onboard, habe allerdings einen stick sowie eine pcmcia-card versucht, leider wird nichts erkannt. kann mir itte wer helfen?
<tez> *bitte
<ppq> masterdesa: nächster schritt: 'programmname wine' oder auch 'programmname ubuntu wine' googeln
<ppq> tez: nach anstecken bitte mal 'lsusb' ausführen und nopasten
<ppq> ,paste? tez
<shetlandpony> tez: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<masterdesa> komm wenn ich das nich schon gemacht hätte wäre ich nicht hier 
<ppq> masterdesa: ok, das ist leider nicht für jeden so selbstverständlich, nix für ungut
<Deem> masterdesa: was ist das denn für ein programm?
<masterdesa> es geht um faktura32 . das ist ne recht spezielle app 
<masterdesa> http://www.hhsoft.de/Faktura32/Download.aspx
<masterdesa> es läuft bei nen paar anderen 
<masterdesa> die haben eher probleme mit der datenbankanbindung 
<tez> muss ich alles abschreiben, is ja auf nem anderen rechner :D
<tez> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ppq> tez: dann bitte nur das wesentliche :P sprich: die zeile mit dem wlan stick
<tez> keine bei
<ppq> tez: hast du nicht die möglichkeit, über lan-kabel mit dem notebook online zu gehen? das würde vieles erleichtern
<tez> puh... dann muss ich jetzt mal ne runde kramen gehen... irgendwo muss ich noch ein kabel rumfliegen haben
<masterdesa> ich hab wiegesagt nu schon 2-3 tage gegoogelt und probiert :-/ 
<ppq> masterdesa: wie startest du denn die installation mit dieser msi datei?
<ppq> masterdesa: mach's ruhig mal im terminal, wenn nicht schon geschehen. es gibt für msi dateien extra was namens msiexec, lies mal die manpage
<masterdesa> ok danke für den tipp 
<masterdesa> werd ich mal weiter lesen 
<masterdesa> ich habs bis jetzt nur mit der exe probiert 
<masterdesa> aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggg
<masterdesa> mit der msi gehts sofort *kopfschlag*
<ppq> glühstrumpf!
<masterdesa> danke 
<masterdesa> :-D
<masterdesa> mann mann mann ....
 * ppq tätschelt seine glaskugel
<masterdesa> hehe 
<masterdesa> die kannst mir gleich mal posttalisch zukommen lassen ;-) 
<ppq> nächstes mal kannst du bitte genau beschreiben, wie du das versuchst, die supporter denken auch nicht immer dran das zu erfragen ;)
<masterdesa> werd ich machen :-) 
<masterdesa> ich glaub werd mir den channel hier auch mal fest eintragen ....
<ppq> .oO(was hab ich getan)
<masterdesa> ;-) 
<masterdesa> grml... wo wirft wine die fehlermeldungen denn aus ? 
<masterdesa> app startet und schmiert gleich ohne meldung wieder ab 
<ppq> starte sie mal im terminal
<Protector1981> na im syslog
<Protector1981> und daemon log
<ppq> 'wine ~/.wine/drive_c/bla/blub/programm.exe'
<Protector1981> und xorg log
<Protector1981> :D
<tez> ppq: hm... leider kein lankabel gefunden... ghets auch so?
<masterdesa> so 
<masterdesa> hat a bissl gedauert 
<masterdesa> aber hier mal nen log 
<masterdesa> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400057/
<masterdesa> <<< 5 min reauchen 
<masterdesa> rauchen 
<ppq> tez: joa, schon. der usb-wlan-stick wird also auch nach anstecken nicht in der ausgabe von 'lsusb' aufgeführt? dann steck mal die pcmcia karte rein und führ 'lspci' aus
<ppq> tez: wenn die da auch nicht auftaucht, ist die ausgabe von 'dmesg' interessant, besonders die zeilen aus der zeit als du die karte bzw, den stick eingesteckt hast
<apollo13> masterdesa: verwendet die software firebird?
<tez> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365886/ <= lspci
<masterdesa> @ apollo ja 
<masterdesa> halt 
<masterdesa> nein 
<masterdesa> firefox :-D 
<masterdesa> die datenbank für faktura32 liegt im netz auf nem postgreesql server
<apollo13> fbclient.dll ist da anderer meinung
<masterdesa> hmm
<masterdesa> zumindest hab ich nichts bewusst installiert #
<masterdesa> denk 
<apollo13> und installier mal mit winetricks oder was auch immer msvcp60
<masterdesa> ok 
<apollo13> und start die app aus dem verzeichnis in dem sie installiert ist und nicht global
<masterdesa> ok werd mal bissl googeln ( hab null plan was diese msvcp60 is) 
<apollo13> microsoft c runtime
<tez> ppq: die dmesg-ausgabe sprengt den rahmen :D
<ppq> tez: nur die letzten zeilen sind interessant
<ppq> tez: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kujules> hallo, eine Anfängerfrage vo n mir, ich habe "leider" nur eine kubuntu live cd 10.10 engl., wie kann ich ubuntu gnom nachinstallieren und beide nutzen? muss ich entfernen und beide neuinstallieren? oder geht es auch einfacher? 
<brennabor> ich versuche, grub2 wieder zum funktionieren zu bringen mithilfe der wiki. da steht, man soll mihilfe einer ubuntu desktop-cd booten. geht das auch mit einer debian-squeeze?
<Frickelpit> kujules: installiere das paket ubuntu-desktop
<tez> ppq: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365892/
<ppq> tez: manchmal hilft es auch, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.37-lucid-generic zu installieren (im falle von 10.04)
<kujules> einfach so? und keine probleme mit den beiden kde/gnome auf einem pc?
<tez> naja, das pro ist ja, dass ich nicht online komme, deswegen kann ich mir ja nichts laden...
<ppq> tez: zeile 468 sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. und der network-manager findet kein netz?
<tez> nö
<Frickelpit> kujules: nein, die session kann man dann im anmeldemanager wählen
<kujules> okie, über  paketmanager ubuntu-desktop... 
<kujules> danke.
<Hodes> Hallo, kann mir jmd den openoffice channel sagen, wie der genau heißt?
<Frickelpit> ja, freenode kann oder dein client, der die channel anzeigt
<tez> ppq: nö
<Hodes> Frickelpit: meintest du mich?
<ppq> tez: 'sudo iwlist scan'  bitte mal ausführen
<Frickelpit> Hodes: ja
<ppq> tez: und stehen in der ausgabe von 'sudo iwconfig' irgendwelche wlan interfaces? die wo 'no wireless extensions' o.ä. dransteht kannst du ignorieren
<Hodes> Frickelpit: mhh bin gerade über freenode drin und brauche eigentlich nur den genauen namen von OOo. wie meinste das mit anzeigen lassen?
<tez> ppq: wlan interface doesn't support: network is donw
<Frickelpit> ,ot? Hodes
<tez> *down
<shetlandpony> Hodes: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Frickelpit> frag da
<ppq> Hodes: http://irc.netsplit.de/ da kannst du auch nach channels auf freenode suchen, wenn dir die "/msg alis list" option nicht gefällt
<masterdesa> @ apollo13 MSVCP60.DLL in system ordner von wine kopiert und jetzt startet das pogramm auf jeden fall mal :-) 
<masterdesa> danke 
<masterdesa> mal sehen obs nun frunzt 
<tez> [15:50] <tez> ppq: wlan interface doesn't support: network is donw
<ppq> tez: ja, kam an. ist das die ausgabe vom iwlist oder iwconfig befehl?
<JeffJohnson> moin
<JeffJohnson> wie kann man am schnellsten den grässlichen qt4 default theme(schwarzer hintergrund, fast alles schwarz) auf was lesbares ändern? (ohne qtconfig4 manuell zu bedienen :P)
<tez> ppq: iwlist scan
<brennabor> grub2 reparaturversuch: also ich kann mit "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt" nichts mounten, ergibt fehlermeldung wrong fs type, bad supeblock ...
<erwin> hallo
<ppq> brennabor: richtige partition erwischt? --> 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Guest31101> häte mal ne anfängerfrage bezüglich einer sd karte
<ppq> ,frag? Guest31101
<shetlandpony> Guest31101: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> tez: und das mit iwconfig?
<Guest31101> immer wenn ich die sd karte reinschiebe wird dioese in einem ellenlangen verzeiochniss gemountet zb . 23-324f4- usw
<Guest31101> wie kann ich die automatisch in ein vorgebenes verzeichniss mounten?
<Guest31101> zb /media/sd oder so
<brennabor> ppq: du hast recht
<LetoThe2nd> Guest31101: das tritt auf, wenn deine sd-karte keinen namen hat.
<Guest31101> aha ok danke
<ppq> Guest31101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<LetoThe2nd> Guest31101: name in diesem zusammenhang auch bekannt als label.
<Guest31101> ok schau ich ma ob ichs hinbekomm
<Guest31101> danke
<brennabor> ppq: ich krieg für sda5 dieselbe fehlermeldung
<brennabor> also ich hab grub2 durch einen artitionierungsversuch unbrauchbar gemacht
<brennabor> +p
<tez> ppq: ich melde mich nachher nochmal, wenn es recht ist. muss ne runde arbeiten, die interwalle wären zu lang für ne sinnvolle unterhaltung
<ppq> brennabor: sda5 ist meinstens ne erweiterte partition, die dann logische partitionen beinhaltet und *kein* dateisystem beinhaltet
<ppq> brennabor: beschreib mal bitte möglichst genau, was du gemacht hast
<ppq> brennabor: und 'sudo fdisk -l' mal nopasten bitte
<ppq> ,paste? brennabor
<shetlandpony> brennabor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<brennabor> mom
<brennabor> ppq: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365909/
<JeffJohnson> wie kann man am schnellsten den grässlichen qt4 default theme(schwarzer hintergrund, fast alles schwarz, zb in VirtualBox) auf was lesbares ändern? (ohne qtconfig4 manuell zu bedienen :P)
<brennabor> ich hab hier ein notebook mit 40 gb-platte und habe von windows aus mit eine partitionierungspool eine der ubuntu-paritionen verkleinert
<brennabor> hinterher war dann aua
<Deem> brennabor: sowas macht man wenn dann nur von linux aus. windows erkennt das nicht so richtig
<brennabor> sag ich ja: aua
<kujules> hallo durch die installation von gnome (zuvor kubuntu darauf) wurde der zugriff auf ubuntu software center mit richtigem kenntwort verweigert, wie kann ich da weitergehen?
<brennabor> ppq: ich hab hier zwei uid's ausgelesen mit super grub disk
<brennabor> uuid's
<masterdesa> -------------------
<masterdesa> Aloa... ich nochmal. also mein faktura läuft jetzt. allerdings hab ich das problem das die anwendung ziemlich zäh reagiert. hat da wer ne idee in welcher ecke ich da nun suchen könnte um das problem zu lösen ?
<masterdesa> --------------------------
<masterdesa> Faktura32 in wine 
<brennabor> elegante linien ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> masterdesa: bei deiner - taste, die ist anscheinend kaputt und stört vermutlich das programm.
<masterdesa> hehe 
<masterdesa> ist doch übersichtlicher :-D 
<dakira> masterdesa: ernsthaft.. was soll das mit den ---?
<brennabor> nee
<brennabor> es soll auffallen, was sonst???
<masterdesa> dann lassen ma die linien halt weg 
<masterdesa> ;-) 
<masterdesa> schon verstanden 
<dakira> masterdesa: benutzt du in wine windows-themes?
<masterdesa> wie meinst du das ? 
<masterdesa> standartinstallation von wine 
<masterdesa> hab da nix mehr drann rumgeschraubt 
<Minze> hätte eine frage, wo kann ich erkennen um welche treiberversion es sich beim fglrx-treiber in den PPA-Quellen handelt, und sind aktuell Probleme bekannt, die durch die Installation des offiziellen Treiberpakets von der AMD-Seite herführen?
<LetoThe2nd> Minze: ausser der tatsache, dass du dkms aushebelst und dir bei jedem kernelupdate probleme einfängst... nein, eigentlich nicht.
<Minze> also lieber die PPA-Quellen benutzen?
<Minze> frage ist nur, wie aktuell diese sind :S
<Minze> mittlerweile ist v11.3 draußen, und wahrscheinlich sinds in den quellen immer noch die 9 oder 10er^
<LetoThe2nd> Minze: dir ist bewusst, dass aktueller zwar vielleicht cooler, aber in den seltensten fällen produktiv besser ist?
<Minze> nicht zwangsläufig :)
<LetoThe2nd> Minze: you have been warned. proceed at your own risk.
<Minze> und mit coolness hat das ganze nun mal garnix zu tun, es soll zum teil auch verbesserungen bei updates geben, munkelt man ;)
<masterdesa> never touch a running system ;-) 
<Minze> stimmt :)
<masterdesa> ausser irgendwas läuft nicht *grml*
<Minze> dann wärs ja kein running-sysem :)
<Minze> system*
<masterdesa> lol
<masterdesa> mag mal jemand diese seite besuchen und mal schaun ob da treiber aussuchbar sind !?
<masterdesa> http://www.acer.de/ac/de/DE/content/drivers
<masterdesa> ka obs an meiner gurke oder an der acer hp liegt 
<Minze> zudem war das einzige ubuntu das ich mir je zerschossen habe, eins wo ich die aktuellen treiber installierte^
<sky1> welche lösung würdet ihr bei einer anbindung von einem linux server (ohne gui) an eine Ad empfehlen ...
<Minze> deswegen lassen wir es mal^^
<masterdesa> oha ... nach langem überlegen hat er die menüs doch noch geladen :-) 
<Minze> woran lag es nochmal das das "^" nicht richtig geschrieben wird, und man doppelt und dreifach draufklicken muss?
<Minze> altes gtk-package?
<LetoThe2nd> Minze: deadkeys enabled?
<Minze> wo finde ich die option, bei der tastatureinstelluing oder bei xchat sekbst
<LetoThe2nd> Minze: tastatureinstellungen.
<Minze> finde nix zu deadkeys
<LetoThe2nd> Minze: wobei übertriebener gebrauch des "^"-zeichens in diesem channel meist entweder mit ner kaputten tastatur, infantilismus oder kombinationen aus beidem in verbindung gebracht wird.
<Minze> so erstmal afk..
<brennabor> ppq: hast du dir das log mal angeguckt?
<tez> ppq: ich bin wieder da... iwconfig: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/365926/
<ppq> re, war kaffee trinken..
<ppq> tez: jo das sieht doch gut aus. komisch, dass der network-mnager das nicht zu würdigen weiß.
<ppq> tez: du kannst mal versuchen, das mit nem anderen programm oder manuell einzurichten, etwa mit wpa_supplicant im terminal oder grafisch mit wicd.
<ppq> brennabor: nein, moment
<brennabor> ppq:  hier nochmal die ursache: ich hab hier ein notebook mit 40 gb-platte und habe von windows aus mit eine partitionierungspool eine der ubuntu-paritionen verkleinert 
<ppq> brennabor: lass doch mal ein fsck auf /dev/sda5 los. erstmal ohne weitere optionen --> 'sudo fsck /dev/sda5'
<ppq> brennabor: ja, hatte ich gesehen.. und auch von mir nochmal: sowas tut man nicht
<brennabor> ist mir jetzt auch klar
<LetoThe2nd> "mit windows eine der ubuntu-partitionen verkleinert"?!?
<LetoThe2nd> mit was für nem fs drauf?
<brennabor> ntfs 
<tez> ppq: was ist wicd?
<brennabor> für ubunt ext3
<ppq> tez: ein python programm, das den network-manager ersetzt 
<LetoThe2nd> brennabor: du hast mit _welchem_ tool eine ext3-partition verkleinert?
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: er hatte ein programm vom drittanbieter, das angeblich auch ext3 unterstützt
<brennabor> paragon partition manager
<ppq> tez: du kannst die pakete für wicd manuell runterladen, moment
<LetoThe2nd> brennabor: sicher ext3, nicht vielleicht ext4 oder sogar btrfs?
<brennabor> LetoThe2nd: ich hab ubuntu im sommer 2010 installiert mit dem damals aktuellen fs, das müßte doch ext3 sein?
<ppq> tez: ich versuch mal eben rauszufinden, welche abhängigkeiten du bei einem frischen ubuntu 10.04 noch manuell nachinstallieren musst
<LetoThe2nd> brennabor: ich persönlich mag keine ratespielchen.
<brennabor> du hast auch andere möglichkeiten als ich
<tez> ppq: thx
<LetoThe2nd> brennabor: _ich_ soll andere möglichkeiten haben, zu wissen welches dateisystem _du_ benutzt? sehr fraglich.
<ppq> tez: 10.04.1 hast du runtergeladen und installiert, ja? oder eine ältere .iso?
<brennabor> LetoThe2nd: natürlich nicht - also fsck ergibt ext4
<tez> ich hab ne version von august... hatte ich noch von diesem lappi hier
<ppq> ah, ok
<ppq> brennabor: dann versuch halt das mit -t ext4 zu mounten ;)
<ppq> nach dem fsck selbstverständlich
<LetoThe2nd> (oder hol einfach die backups raus, die man ja vor sowas schon aus urinstinkt anlegt)
<brennabor> ausgabe: fsck.ext4: gruppen deskriptoren scheinen defekt zu sein
<_pingu> Kann man mal eben unter 10.04 per Konsole KDE durch Gnome austauschen?
<dadrc> ja
<ppq> _pingu: ubuntu-desktop installieren
<_pingu> dadrc: wie?
 * LetoThe2nd würde daruf wetten, das das lustige tool schlicht das dateisystem gekillt hat. ende der durchsage.
<_pingu> ppq: ok, danke
<brennabor> LetoThe2nd: dann hat das tool ja ganze arbeit geleistet ;-)
<dadrc> _pingu, wenn du dazu noch KDE komplett loswerden willst, kubuntu-desktop sollte per Abhängingkeiten alles mitgezogen haben, dh, wenn du das entfernst, sollte KDE mit verschwinden
<LetoThe2nd> brennabor: ja. und? merkst du, warum wir vor jedem hinweis zu gparted und konsorten immer ganz laut schreien "aber mach backups vorher!!!"?
<brennabor> wer lesen kann, ist besser dran
<brennabor> ich waer zu hektisch
<ppq> tez: folgende pakete mal manuell runterladen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd-daemon  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-wicd  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-iniparse  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wicd-gtk
<_pingu> dadrc: cih probiers gerad mal
<ppq> tez: dazu gehst du unten bei "foo herunterladen" auf deine architektur bzw, auf all
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: das sollte im splash screen als 3D animation als slap auf der rueckhand stehen
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: ich zitiere einen lieben kollegen von mir: "send patches"
<ppq> tez: die ganzen .deb dateien dann auf nen usb-stick (in das selbe verzeichnis) packen, den in den laptop stecken und mounten, terminal öffnen, cd in das verzeichnis und dann mit 'sudo dpkg -i *' installieren
<tez> ppq:  bestimmt reihenfolge beim entpacken? oder macht der das automatisch?
<ppq> tez: wenn du es wie beschrieben mit dem sternchen * machst, installiert dpkg alle pakete aus dem verzeichnis. in der reihenfolge, die dpkg für richtig hält ;)
<tez> cleveres dpkg *tätschel
<tez> :D
<ppq> :p
<jokrebel> namd
<ppq> tez: ich geh gleich mal afk. wenn das mit wicd nicht hinhaut (zur bedienung kannst du auch das wiki mal konsultieren, ist aber eigentlich ziemlich intuitiv) kannst du danach auch mal backported wireless modules installieren. die musst du wieder manuell laden von packages.ubuntu.com. folgende pakete (und achte auf den genauen paketnamen und darauf, dass du die für 'lucid' nimmst!) sind das, inkl. der abhängigkeiten bei nem frischen ubuntu 10.04:
<ppq> tez:  linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.37-lucid-generic   linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.37-2.6.32-30-generic     linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic
<ppq> tez: danach rebooten und den neuen kernel wählen, der hat dann die wlan module vom 2.6.37
<tez> thx... wicd startet nicht
<tez> [fail]
<ppq> wie, startet nicht?
<ppq> im panel müsste ein neues icon erscheinen
<ppq> das kann man anklicken ;)
<ppq> und der network-manager muss natürlich weg, falls die wicd installation das noch nicht verursacht hat
<tez> weg heißt runter oder aus?
<ms_> aloha
<ppq> tez: tatsache, der wird nicht entfernt.. folgende pakete sind das, die du noch deinstallieren musst/solltest: network-manager  network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome 
<tez> befehl?
<tez> <== n00b :P
<ppq> tez: 'sudo apt-get purge network-manager  network-manager-gnome network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome'
<ppq> mach dir keine sorgen, falls dabei ein metapaket namens 'ubuntu-desktop' enfternt wird (solange nichts weiteres entfernt wird!)
<ms_> ist ein experte für win7 druckerfreigaben anwesend?
<ms_> würde gerne über samba etwas ausdrucken, freigabe in Windoo* ist erstellt
<ppq> ms_: ich nicht, aber du kannst mal versuchen den über http://localhost:631/ hinzuzufügen oder mit dem ubuntuprogramm, das dafür zuständig ist
<ms_> ist das der prot vom inet printing protocoll?
<ppq> ms_: und wieso über samba freigeben? wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gibt's die möglichkeit, in windows drucker via ipp freizugeben
<ppq> ms_: nein, das ist das webui vom cups
<ms_> das problem ist, daß ich keine ahnung von diesem windos 7 habe
<Fuchs> ms_: ##windows 
<ms_> mit windows klappts ja
<ms_> also mit anderen windows rechnern
<Fuchs> ms_: dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS#Netzwerkdrucker-hinzufuegen
<ms_> klappt alles net. das sind diese ubuntu frickeleien. als noch debian aufm läppi war gings problemlos. :(
<Fuchs> solche Kommentare sind nicht hilfreich. Fehlermeldungen, vor allem aus Logdateien. 
<Fuchs> Sonst kann und will man Dir nicht helfen
<ms_> ich kopiers mir auf nen stick und drucke es aus, ist glaube ich schneller...
<brennabor> ms_ ich würde auf freigabe-orgien verzichten und einen druckserver kaufen
<ms_> ach das ging immer ohne probleme. bin gerade bei meinen eltern und möchte denen was ausdrucken
<brennabor> dann nimm den stick, was soll der krampf?
<ms_> entweder ist es das ubuntu oder das teuflische windows7
<Fuchs> nochmal: solche Kommentare sind nicht hilfreich und haben in einem Supportkanal nichts verloren. Wir helfen gerne, aber dann braucht es Fehlermeldungen oder genauere -beschreibungen. 
<ms_> jaja is ja ok
<apricot> gibt es im Nautilus die Möglichkeit nach mehreren 'Dateiendungen' (*.mpg;*.avi;*.flv) gleichzeitig zu suchen ?
<hdp> Ja, du kannst ein entsprechendes Skript für den Nautilus schreiben.
<apricot> Also Nein ... es geht nicht nativ !?
<ppq> tez: fortschritte?
<k1l> tipo1: tipo2 tipo3 könntest du bitte mal deine verbindung überprüfen? du reconnectest sehr viel
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<max0r> hi, wieder ein problem mit rhythmbox: ich hab 3 starter im panel, die jeweils ein anderes internetradio mit rhythmbox starten. des problem is nur, dass sich rhythmbox dann immer in den vordergrund schiebt, es soll aber minimiert/unsichtbar bleiben und nur im benachrichtigungsbereich sichtbar sein
<Deem> max0r: dann minimier es doch einfach wieder
<max0r> Deem, du wirst selber erkannt haben, dass die aussage unpassend war :P
<nakaori> hi, helft mir mal bitte kurz.. ich hab meinen server neugestartet und plötzlich wird meine pci netzwerkkarte nicht mehr erkannt.
<Deem> max0r: nicht wirklich. wo ist das problem das programm dann einfach wieder zu minimieren?
<Deem> nakaori: irgendwelche fehlermeldungen?
<nakaori> lspci zeigt nur noch die onboard nic an, lsmod zeigt das kernel modul nicht an. wenn ichs modul lade, wird die karte aber auch nicht geladen
<nakaori> syslog zeigt die karte beim boot auch nicht
<ppq> max0r: die manpage und --help hast du bestimmt schon durchgelesen?
<ppq> max0r: falls es ne option zum minimierten starten gibt, ist die da zu finden
<nakaori> das einzige was ich am server verändert habe, ich hab das netzteil tauschen wollen. dass der pci port abgeraucht ist, kann nicht sein, ne grafikkarte funktioniert da drin
<max0r> Deem, es is einfach bequemer, wenns minimiert bleibt.. ppq --help ja, manpage nein. werd ich jetz aber nachholen
<ppq> nakaori: geht die karte in anderen rechnern?
<Deem> wie krieg ich meinen mta (exim4) dazu die aliases in der /etc/aliases die auf root zeigen nur local zuzustellen und dann zb in /var/spool/mail/root abzulegen?
<nakaori> ppq, ja. hab auch auf dem board schon 3 andere karten versucht
<ppq> fragst du schon wieder debianfragen im ubuntzu support, Deem? *lauer*
<NTQ> gibt es eigentlich einen guten ersatz für 'notify-send'? Mir ist das Teil zu träge. Der 'critical'-parameter bringt auch nichts. Ich hätte lieber die Möglichkeit mehrere Meldungen aneinander zu reihen. Trillian macht das z.B.
<nakaori> ppq, die karte hat ja auch vorher da drin funktioniert.
<m0n0> hallo ich hab auch ein grafik problem, ubuntu läuft bei mir auf minimal einstellung, trotz einer onboard karte und der ati hd6770 (wobei es hierfür kein treiber gibt?)
<Deem> ppq: niemals. das ist ausnahmweise mal ein ubuntu server
<alamar> nakaori: funktioniert die karte denn noch?
<nakaori> alamar, auf dem serverboard nicht mehr. nein
<nakaori> aber in nem anderen computer ja
<P_E_T_O> hi..auf meinem Laptop geht BT nicht.. er ist eingeshaltet aber es kann kain Gerat finden.. ich habe HP compaq presario cq62 und ubuntu 10.10
<ppq> P_E_T_O: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth hast du schon durch?
<P_E_T_O> ppq nein noch nicht
<nakaori> ich bin kurz vorm verzweifeln.. die kiste is mein router.. das kann doch nicht sein, dass der die karte beim reboot vergisst..
<apollo13> dann ist wohl der slot im eimer…
<m0n0> kann mir jemand sagen wieso x-server mir keine xorg.conf geniert, er erkennt nich mal meine intel onboard grafik hier auf den hp pavilion
<nakaori> apollo13, nein. ne pci grafikkarte funktioniert da drin ja
<apollo13> nakaori: na und? heißt jetzt ja nicht dass deshalb alle anderen gehen müssen
<ppq> m0n0: welche fehlermeldung erhälst du denn beim erstellen lassen?
<apollo13> m0n0: weil der x-server heutzutage im normalfall keine config mehr braucht
<mini2> hallo
<ppq> m0n0: wir sprechen hier doch von 'sudo Xorg -configure', oder?
<mini2> ich bräuchte mal hilfe meine paketverwaltung richtig zu konfiguieren, wenn ich aptitude install aufrufe erscheint folgendes: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400058/
<m0n0> ja wenn er die erstellt, bekomm ich eine fehlermeldung, das ich die niedrigste grafikeinstellung hab
<apollo13> mini2: paste mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list
<mini2> ich habe kubuntu installiert und möchte nur KDE drauf haben
<ppq> ,paste? mini2
<shetlandpony> mini2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<apollo13> ppq: ?
<ppq> apollo13: ¿
<mini2> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400059/
<apollo13> ppq: das er mit ner pastebin umgehen kann hat er doch schon am anfang bewiesen^^
<m0n0> der fehler kommt bei Xorg -confgiure ->http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400060/
<Frickelpit> mini2: bissl wenig oder?
<m0n0> moment
<ppq> apollo13: da magst du recht haben :)
<mini2> Frickelpit: was sollte ich noch hinzufügen?
<Frickelpit> mini2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list#10-10-Maverick
<ppq> m0n0: das musst du ausführen, wenn X nicht läuft. also geh in ein tty, log dich ein, 'sudo service gdm stop', dann 'sudo Xorg -configure', dann wieder 'sudo service gdm start'..
<mini2> Frickelpit: bei mir sind nur die multivers drausen
<apollo13> lass mal aptitude außen vor und schau was apt-get sagt
<apollo13> aptitude ist manchmal übereifrigt, nicht umsonst empfiehlt debian für squeeze updates zb auch apt-get und __nicht__ aptitude wie früher
<mini2> apt-get bringt keine konflikte
<apollo13> na dann…
<mini2> ich würde die konflikte schon gern beheben, es sieht auch irgendwie danach aus das er gnome pakete laden möchte was ich eigentlich nicht will sondern nur reine KDE
<apollo13> wer behauptet, dass es konflikte gibt?
<m0n0> hi nochmal zurück, also wenn ich sudo service gdm stop eingeben kommt "unknow instance"
<ich> moin
<mini2> sollte ich den vorschlag von aptitude akzeptieren
<Guest17375> ich hätte da ne frage, wie kann ich dateien sagen dass sie die gleichen zugriffsrechte wie ihr beinhaltender ordner haben?
<apollo13> mini2: wenn es das ist was du willst :þ
<apollo13> Guest17375: man chmod
<apollo13> abgesehen davon sollen dateien nicht die selben rechte haben
<mini2> apollo13: mir ist noch unklar warum er die gnome pakete braucht?
<apollo13> schau die abhängigkeiten der pakete an
<Guest17375> ok, und das er es automatisch macht sofort wenn die datei erstellt wird, ohne externe skripte oder sonstiges?
<Guest17375> es geht darum das sich mehrere user einen ordner teilen, und auch auf alle dateien in diesem ordner zugreifen können sollen
<apollo13> dann verwendet man sinnvolle gruppen und setzt guid, aber die gleichen rechte wie der ordner drüber ist zum fail verurteilt
<apollo13> umask musst dann natürlich auch noch ändern
<Guest17375> fail -> nicht möglich oder nicht sinnvoll?
<tapwag> Da gabs dochmal etwas wo man ein Group-ID-Bit setzen konnte
<apollo13> Guest17375: letzeres
<apollo13> tapwag: jupp, das meinte ich mit guid eigentlich
<apollo13> aber selbst das macht nicht was er will
<Guest17375> ok, um die frage mal umzuformulieren, wie kann man beeinflussen welche rechte dateien beim erstellen erhalten?
<apollo13> umask
<mini2> appollo13: mit dem befehl aptitude show <paketname> ?
<Frickelpit> nee, noch nicht
<Frickelpit> ups
<apollo13> Frickelpit: YOU FAIL
<Guest17375> kann ich umask auch sagen dass er nur in bestimmten verzeichnissen die rechte soundso setzen soll, aber in allen anderen weiterhin standard?
<apollo13> nein
<mini2> wie bekomme ich raus warum er gnome-themes-ubuntu installieren möchte?
<apollo13> indem du dir die rdepends anschaust
<mini2> appollo13: die depends habe ich entfernt und er will immer noch gnome-themes-ubuntu installieren
<ppq> mini2: 'aptitude why gnome-themes-ubuntu' vllt.
<apollo13> okay, /me antwortet leuten die nichtmal username tabcompletion richtig verwenden können nimmer…
<Deem> ich hab mir hier ne extension gebaut mit pecl, bzw pear für php und apache2. die erweiterung heißt fileinfo. nach einem update ist die erweiterung aber irgednwie nicht mehr funktionsfähig. php meldet immer, dass er die erweiterung nicht laden kann. pecl sagt aber, dass fielinfo installiert sei
<apollo13> Deem: neubauen
<mini2> so bin mal kurz neustarten gleich
<Guest17375> sorry : problem nochmals anders formuliert , leider klappt es nicht eine datei mit lesen und schreibe techte für die gruppe zu erstellen , gibt es eine möglichkeit die rechte im vorraus automatisch 770  zu setzen ?
<Guest17375> ich verzweifele !
<apollo13> man will rechte nicht auf 770 haben, maximal 660 bzw 664
<Deem> Guest17375: umask suchst du
<Deem> ,umask? Guest17375 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber umask
<Deem> <_>
<apollo13> Deem: wenn er mir nicht glaubt warum sollte er dir glauben
<Guest17375> 660 blockiert bei mir den ordnerzugriff?
<apollo13> natürlich tut es das
<apollo13> aber wir reden auch von dateien
<Guest17375> soll es aber nicht, mit 770 funktioniert es
<apollo13> oh dear, ich gebs auf
<Guest17375> jup, aber um die verzeichnisse zb grafisch in nautilus zu öffnen braucht man den ordnerzugriff?
<apollo13> les dich am besten mal in die unix permissions ein
<mini2> bin heil zurück gekehrt und aptitude hat gut gearbeitet, die sys-partition hat jetzt knapp 1GB mehr
<apollo13> oO, und das ist jetzt knappe 0.1% von deiner gesamt kapazität
<LittleZeasel> Guten Abend allerseits ... 
<LittleZeasel> Ich hab ne Frage bzgl. eines bestimmten Laptops und hab mich gewundert ob Ihr hier positive Erfahrungen damit habt, da alle meine Forumssuchen erfolglos waren... 
<apollo13> ,metafrage? LittleZeasel 
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<Fuchs> Hallo LittleZeasel, vielleicht fragst Du das besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Dankeschoen :) 
<LittleZeasel> Ok .. Fuchs ... wenn die da auch support liefern :) 
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: hm, konkreten Ubuntusupport gibt es dann schon eher hier 
<Fuchs> aber alles andere halt lieber im OT Kanal :) 
<LittleZeasel> Und ich wusste nicht, das Hoeflichkeit hier fehl am Platz ist... Sorry shetlandpony & apollo ... 
<LittleZeasel> Ja, ist schon ne Ubuntu spezifische Frage
<Fuchs> ,bot? LittleZeasel 
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: okay, dann lass mal die Frage hoeren
<Minze> kann man thunderbird eigentlich so gut ins interface einbinden wie evolution?
<Fuchs> dann sende ich Dich ggf. zwar dann definitiv in den OT Kanal, aber vielleicht ist es ja wirklich eine Frage fuer hier :) 
<Minze> irgendwie kann ich mich mit evolution nicht anfreunden
<LittleZeasel> Ich hab ein Toshiba Satellite a505-s6033 Laptop und hab versucht Ubuntu 10.10 zu installieren und von Windows wegzukommen.
<LittleZeasel> Beim Install allerdings fragt es mich nach "Who are you" und ich geb die Daten ein (PC namen, Passwort, etc.) aber der klick "Forward" bleibt grau und er bleibt einfach da stehen udn geht nicht weiter
<apollo13> was für namen hast denn eingegeben?
<apollo13> veruschs beim username mal nur mit kleinbuchstaben
<apollo13> ohne leerzeichen und sonstige scherze
<LittleZeasel> Ich kann "Back" klicken, aber nicht "Forward" ... Naja... Computername: Buggy Username LittleZeasel und entsprechend Passwoerter dazu
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation#Schritt-6-Benutzerangaben  << diese Vorgaben sind erfuellt? 
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: schreib den Namen klein
<LittleZeasel> und nein... keine Leerzeichen, etc. und ja, hab uch nur kleinbuchstaben versucht ... 
<apollo13> drecks bug^^
<Wedelwolf> Fuchs <3
<LittleZeasel> hab auch kuerzere und laengere namen versucht .. 
<LittleZeasel> Der Forward Button bleibt stur grau ... Danke fuer den Link, werd ich mir mal anschauen ... 
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: ueberpruef ob _alle_ Vorgaben gem. dem Artikel da erfuellt sind
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: wenn ja, dann koenntest Du ggf. noch eine Alternateinstallation versuchen, moment
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation   da findest Du die Alternativen beschrieben, und einen Link zu "Problemlösung bei der Installation", der ist ggf. noch interessant
<dadrc> Passwörter gleich?
<LittleZeasel> yep .. den screen hatte ich .. nur leider keine Moeglichkeit "Vor" zu klicken ... ja.. war alles gleich und ich hatte auch ueberall das gruene "OK" hackerl
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: da der Fehler so spaet im Installationsprozess kommt vermute ich stark, dass der Laptop damit nichts zu tun hat. Irrtum vorbehalten, aber unrealistisch
<LittleZeasel> Hmm... 
<LittleZeasel> Ich weiss, dass CentOS 5 und Fedora14 reibungslos installieren, aber dann bei der Treiberinstallation abshcmieren weil die Kernels die von dem Laptop gebraucht werden nicht unterstuetzt werden. Ich hab gehoert, Ubuntu funktioniert besser "aus der Box" ... Werd mal den Installations-Link den zweiten mit den Alternativen anschauen ... Danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, sonst einfach wieder melden 
<tapwag> Mit Fedora14 habe ich auch meine Probleme. Mein WLAN bringt das System zum Abschmieren aber sonst finde ich die Distribution nicht schlecht
<LittleZeasel> Fedora hat mir auch von der Obeflaeche her sehr gut gefallen ... aber wenn ich meinen Laptop googel scheint der bei allen Linux Dsitros schwierigkeiten yu machen 
<LittleZeasel> Bei Ubuntu angeblich die Grafikkarte ... OK ... ich hab jetzt nochmal von vorne angefangen mit der Installation... Macht es merh Sinn erst "Ubuntu versuchen" und dann vom Desktop aus zu installieren, nachdem er bei der Sofort installation dann sich aufgehaengt hatte? Ist das bei Ubuntu ueberhaupt moeglich?
<tapwag> LittleZeasel: Wenn es nicht allzu dringend ist mit der Ubuntuinstallation - warte doch bis 11.04 draussen ist. Dort ist auch ein neuer Kernel drin..
<LittleZeasel> Hrm... Wann wird 11.04 denn voll erwartet? Die beta laesst sich leider nicht runterladen
<k1l> ,natty? LittleZeasel 
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<LittleZeasel> Ahh... danke k1l
<LittleZeasel> Das is ein ganzer Monat ohne PC ... (hab mein Windows schon runter geworfen :P )
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: probier doch erstmal die Alternative Installation aus, dann zu der Graphikkarte: teile uns mit, welche genau das ist   (lspci | grep VGA)  und dann schauen wir weiter
<Fuchs> (das in den Klammern ist ein Befehl, den Du in ein Terminal eingeben kannst. Sonst einfach jeweils nachfragen) 
<LittleZeasel> Der output war: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeFroce 310M] (rev a2)
<Fuchs> wird von dem proprietaeren nvidiatreiber unterstuetzt. 
<LittleZeasel> GeForce statt GeFroce :P
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? LittleZeasel 
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<LittleZeasel> prima :)
<Fuchs> sollte Dich aber erst nach der Installation dann interessieren
<Fuchs> bis dahin laeuft ein generischer Treiber, oder der freie nouveau-Treiber
<LittleZeasel> Und er scheint sogar meine WLan Karte erkannt zu haben auf der "Try Ubuntu" Plattform
<Fuchs> bitte einfach nie manuell Treiber dafuer runterladen, bei Fragen lieber hier melden. Dann bekommen wir das sicher hin. 
<LittleZeasel> Super, Danke.. ich werd also jetzt nochmal versuchen das Ding voll zu installieren
<Fuchs> genau. Und sonst einfach hier melden, wenn es irgendwo festhaengt, dann schauen wir weiter. 
<LittleZeasel> MUSS ich zur Installation ans Internet angehaengt sein? Ode rkann ich das auch nach der Insta noch mahcen?
<Fuchs> es ist von Vorteil, wenn Du eine Internetverbindung hast
<Fuchs> allerdings nicht zwingend
<Fuchs> wenn Du irgendwo ein Netzwerkkabel rumliegen hast, nimm das. Ist die sicherste Verbindung waerend der Installation
<LittleZeasel> Ich hab naemlich grad kein Internet, solang ich nicht am WLan haenge (ich koennt rasch ne Bridge machen zu nem andern PC ... aber das dauert 20 Minuten (der alte Rechner braucht so lang zum hoch fahren)
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du auch erstmal ohne Internet. Ist nicht was ich empfehle, aber sollte gehen
<Fuchs> spaetestens fuer die Updates und die nvidia-Treiber (via Ubuntu Treibermanager) brauchst Du dann aber Netz 
<LittleZeasel> bis dahin ist dann auch der alte Rechner hoch gefahren
<Fuchs> gut, dann viel Erfolg. Ich muss langsam zusammenpacken, aber hat auch andere Supporter noch hier. Resp. sollte ich in ca. 30-40 Minuten dann wieder da sein.
<LittleZeasel> :) Vielen Dank Fuchs ! 
<Minze> wie genau importiert man firefox 3.6 bookmarks nach firefox4? gibts da ein tutorial oder so das ihr mir anbieten könntet?
<LittleZeasel> Und *sniff* Was ein Timing :( ... Ich bin wieder da wo ich nutzernamen eingebe und so 
<LittleZeasel> und wieder
<LittleZeasel> Kein "Vor" fuer micih moeglich
<k1l> welchen nutzernamen nimmst du denn?
<LittleZeasel> Minze unter Datei - exportieren .. deine bookmarks werden als .html gespeichert und Du kannst das html file einfach auf den Desktop oder sonstwo hinschieben wo du es wieder findest. Unter FF 4.0 Datei - importieren
<Minze> danke dir :)
<LittleZeasel> k1l: littlezeasel computername buggy username littlezeasel
<LittleZeasel> klein schreibung, grossschreibung .. macht keinen unterschied ... er lasesst mich nicht auf "vor" klicken (oder Forward in meinem Fall, weil ich USA version hab)
<LittleZeasel> auch wenn ich "Deinen Namen" und Username underschiedlich waehle macht das keinen Unterschied
<k1l> ich weiss von problemen mitzahlen am anfang.
<LittleZeasel> ich hab keine zahlen, keine leerzeichen, keine sonderzeichen mit drin
<k1l> und halt keine großbuchstaben am anfang. geh nochmal zurück und dann nochmal neu eintragen.
<LittleZeasel> OK ... Geduld ist die Mutter der Porzellankueche... Passwort hatte Grossbuchstaben am Anfang und das hab ich geaendert :) jetzt gings ... Danke k1l ... 
<dadrc> Moment, was? Das Passwort darf keine Großbuchstaben haben?
<LittleZeasel> Keina ahnung dadrc .. das hab ich geaendert ... alles andere war schon klein ... dann gings ploetzlich 
<LittleZeasel> Kann man nutzernamen und so bei Ubuntu irgendwann am laufenden system aendern?
<Minze> ich bin gerade bei der konfiguration eines fritz-wlan sticks, jedoch ist im artikel nicht näher beschrieben welche treiberversion benutzt werden soll, 64bit ist klar, aber welche? win7, winvista,winxp?
<Minze> ok, schätze der winxp64-bit treiber wird gemeint sein :)
<LittleZeasel> Minze machst Du das mit ndiswrapper?
<tapwag> LittleZeasel: Das müsste man in System - Administration - Benutzer und Gruppen ändern können
<Minze> richtig
<LittleZeasel> Mein Mann (der ein Guru is, aber leider grad auf Geschaeftsreise :P ) hat gestern gesat, ndiswrapper geht am besten mit xp treibern ... (obs daran liegt weil er damit die meiste Erfahrung hat, oder an wans anderem weiss ich nicht :P )
<LittleZeasel> Danke tapwag ich werd das dann versuchen wenn das ding endlich rennt :D
<tapwag> LittleZeasel: Zumindest ist das bei meiner Fedora-Kiste mit Gnome so. Momentan habe ich kein Ubuntu laufen. Ich denke mal das wird sich aber auch wieder ändern wenn der "Unity-Desktop" kommt
<Minze> magste unity?
<Minze> ^^
<Minze> irgendwie unnutzer kram :S
<Minze> finde diese menu-suchfunktion zwar äußerst gut, aber ist leider meiner ansicht nach nicht so gut umgesetzt worden wie bei bspw. windows7, zumindest in der beta machte mir die suche einen eher buggy-eindruck
<Minze> und die leiste ala mac-os... naja wer es mag :)
<dadrc> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<tapwag> Minze: Ich habe es nicht großartig getestet aber es kommt mir schon so vor, dass Herr Shuttleworth sein eigenes Ding drehen will
<Minze> tut er das nicht immer
<Deem> muss dieses cron immer laufen?   Cron <root@euve20613> [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) -delete
<LittleZeasel> YEYYY mein aller erster Erfolg mit Linux !!!! :D Ubuntu 10.10 ist erfolgreich installiert... schaumermal obs Internet funktioniert
<Minze> mit lan oder wlan?
<LittleZeasel> wlan
<Minze> hmm mal schauen, gibt durchaus out-of-the-box wlan-geräte, aber dazu zählt der fritz-stick leider nicht^^
<Deem> ,einsteiger? LittleZeasel, das solltest du vielleicht mal lesen
<LittleZeasel> er findet mein netzwerk ... NETZWERK laueft :D *happy*
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel, das solltest du vielleicht mal lesen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LittleZeasel> mach ich Deem, danke
<Minze> dafür jedoch  mein alfa-awus036h^^
<Minze> aber das ding strahlt so stark, das kann man nicht guten gewissens neben sich haben über längere zeit :)
<ichduersiees> umask hat wohl geklappt, allerdings greifen sie nicht wenn man in nautilus usw neue ordner erstellt, wenn ich im terminal mit mkdir ein verzeichniss erstelle klappt es...
<ichduersiees> woran kann das liegenb?
<ichduersiees> für alle dies vorhn nicht mitgekrigt haben, es geht mir darum ein verzeichnis zu erstellen in dem jeder user schreiben und lesen kann, und jede datei in diesme verzeichniss sollte automatisch dieselben rechte zugewiesen bekommen
<Deem> ichduersiees: warum nimmst du nicht einfach nen ordner mit ner globalen gruppe oder sowas?
<ichduersiees> Deem: ?
<ichduersiees> meinst du eine gruppe in der einfach alle user die zugreifen sollen drin sind?
<Deem> ja
<ichduersiees> schon gemacht...
<ichduersiees> wenn man mit kdir ein verzeichnis erstellt dann funktioniert das auch, soll aber aUCH GRAFISCH FUNKTIONIEREN
<ichduersiees> *MKDIR
<ichduersiees> *mkdir
<beerchen> wo bin ich hir?
<Wedelwolf> #ubuntu-de, ubuntu support 
<NTQ> gibt es eigentlich einen guten ersatz für 'notify-send'? Mir ist das Teil zu träge. Der 'critical'-parameter bringt auch nichts. Ich hätte lieber die Möglichkeit mehrere Meldungen aneinander zu reihen. Trillian macht das z.B.
<dadrc> NTQ, notify-send ist nur ein Client, um Nachrichten an den notify-Daemon zu senden
<dadrc> Wenn du da was ändern willst, musst du schon den Daemon austauschen
<dadrc> Weiß aber nicht wirklich, ob das empfehlenswert ist, immerhin benutzt halb Ubuntu den
<Minze> die hier beschrieben schritte, muss man beide patches für 10.10 benutzen oder NUR die beschriebenen für 10.10
<Minze> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-geht-nur-nach-oeffnen-von-ndisgtk-und-neu/#post-2708301
<shetlandpony> Minze's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ghjb2u | Wlan geht nur nach öffnen von ndisgtk und neustart! › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<NTQ> dadrc: ja, gut, klar, dass es eigentlich der daemon ist, der das anzeigt. aber so richtig ausgereift finde ich das ganze nicht. ich hab momentan 10.04, wegen LTS, hat sich da was geändert?
<dadrc> 10.10 benutzt das gleiche System
<NTQ> schade, dass ich mich noch nie so wirklich mit der entwicklung von programmen für ubuntu beschäftigt habe. vllt. klappt's ja nach dem bachelor. eine "notify-daemon"-alternative mit gleicher schnittstelle wäre ja möglich.
<dadrc> Das alte System (pre-9.04) konnte mehr, ich weiß aber nicht, ob es mittlerweile noch kompatibel ist. Sonst könnte du da mal gucken.
<dadrc> Das aktuelle heißt übrigens notify-osd, notify-daemon war das alte System.
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt es noch den xfce4-notification-daemon, aber da weiß ich wirklich nur, dass es ihn gibt.
<mosez_> hm... warum zum teufel geht mein sound nicht mehr nachdem ich einfache updtes durchgefuehrt habe?
<mgolisch> mosez_: ka
<mgolisch> wir sind keine hellseher
<Deem> kann man diesen cron irgendwie beseitigen oder irgendwas dagegen tun, dass es ohne fehler beendet wird? http://pastebin.com/7aK6nEyd
<LittleZeasel> Kann man bei Ubuntu nicht auch mit su sich als su anmelden? Bei mir kommt immer "Authentication failure" ...
<Deem> LittleZeasel: man meldet sich mit su als root an und nein, das geht bei ubuntu nicht, weil root kein passwort gesetzt hat
<LittleZeasel> Ahhh .. verstehe... danke Deem
<Fuchs> ,sudo? LittleZeasel 
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? LittleZeasel 
<shetlandpony> LittleZeasel, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Sputnik> Nabend
<LittleZeasel> Nabend retour ... Danke Fuchs ... es geht mir darum, dass ich ein file habe (NWN), das bei ubuntu 10.04 auf meinem acer ein pop up bringt, und mich fragt ob ichs ausfuhren moechte.... und bei 10.10 leider nicht, und nur das File im editor oeffnet... damit kann ich aber NWN nicht zum laufen bringen (Neverwinter Nights) ... ich werd das ding nochmal neu installieren (das spiel)
<LittleZeasel> danke
<Fuchs> musst Du nicht
<Fuchs> es waere vernuenftiger einen Starter dafuer anzulegen 
<LittleZeasel> Oh... wie geht das?
<Fuchs> eine Neuinstallation aendert da nichts, nwn ist halt ein shellskript, und nautilus fragt da in der Standardeinstellung nach, was auch keine so schlechte Idee ist
<Fuchs> abhaengig von Deinem Desktop, bei Gnome vermutlich mit einem Rechtsklick, aber ich nutze Gnomenicht
<Robert_Zenz> Fuchs, Nautilus fragt nur nach was er tun soll, wenn das executable bit gesetzt ist. Ansonsten ist es eine Text-Datei für ihn.
<Fuchs> Robert_Zenz: und das executable bit ist bei neverwinter nights wohl nicht so doof, wie? 
<Fuchs> LittleZeasel: sonst siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Neverwinter_Nights
<LittleZeasel> perfekt danke
<Robert_Zenz> Fuchs, kann nicht schaden. ;) Nein, ich meinte nur weil Zeasel ja gesagt hat, das er einmal fragt und einmal aufmacht. Daher exec bit setzen.
<Sputnik> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu 10.04, und hab in Seahorse, dem Passwortmanager ein neues Konto angelegt. Das Problem ist jezt, wenn ich das Konto öffne, kommt eine Nachricht" Das Konto existiert nicht".Ich hab schon versucht zu löschen, funktioniert aber auch nicht.
<Sputnik> Kann ich das Konto, was ich löschen will, auch einfach belassen, oder kann es da zu Problemen kommen?
<Minze> kann sich das jemand anschauen :(
<Minze> ich krieg echt das k***** bei der installation vom fritz-stick unter 10.10 
<m0n01> wie kann man außer durchs handbuch die horizsyn rausfinden ?
<Minze> http://pastebin.com/cdKW70LV
<Sputnik> Anmerkung: Das Konto "Login", existiert.
<Deem> m0n01: mit xrandr afaik
<leszek> hi
<m0n01> thx
<Deem> m0n01: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR
<LittleZeasel> Super :) rennt alles ! Danke an Euch allen !!! 
<Sputnik> Hat keiner eine Idee?
<LittleZeasel> cu all :)
<Minze> kann mir jemand mit meinem kleinen problemchen weiterhelfen :)
<Deem> ,geduld? Minze 
<shetlandpony> Minze: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Deem> kann man diesen cron irgendwie beseitigen oder irgendwas dagegen tun, dass es ohne fehler beendet wird? http://pastebin.com/7aK6nEyd
<Sputnik> Hab schon in Ubuntus Wiki, nachgelesen aber darauf gibt es keine Antwort.
<germ86> hi
<schweegi> kann ich mit ubuntu 9.10 eine ext4 partition von ubuntu 10.10 gefahrlos verkleinern oder wird das noch gar nicht in 9.10 unterstützt? will 9.10 neben eine bestehende 10.10 installieren
<Fussel> nuja, eine sicherung vom inhalt sollte man dabei sowiso immer machen
<jokrebel> schweegi: ich empfehle bei Änderungen an den Partitionen immer eine Live-CD
<schweegi> das wäre nicht so tragisch, da die /home seperat angelegt ist
<jokrebel> .oO( das natürlich selbstredend… )
 * jokrebel geht nun aber dann ins Bett … cu
<schweegi> jokrebel, die hätte ich bei der 9.10 ja..
<Varakh> jmd ne ahnung was für regeln ich bei iptables für samba server hinzufügen muss?
<alamar> hängt von deinen restlichen regeln und policies ab...
<DreamThief> Varakh: unter ubuntu hast du doch sowieso das firewall script ufw
<DreamThief> Varakh: da musste eigentlich nur wissen, welche ports du brauchst
<mgolisch> ausser man verwendet das nicht..
<mgolisch> :)
<DreamThief> mgolisch: klar
<DreamThief> das geht natürlich auch
<Varakh> ;>
<Varakh> *schweig*
<DreamThief> Varakh: sag ruhig deine meinung
<DreamThief> ich kann das ab.
<Varakh> naja, iptables kenn ich mich gar net aus ^^ nachm wiki artikel gemacht :P
<Varakh> und ja, mit ubuntu hab ich damals auch angefangen, so vor 5 jahren ;>
<kultviech> gibts screencasting-software, mit der man den cast direkt streamen kann?
<DreamThief> Varakh: ich hab mit debian angefangen
<DreamThief> 2000
<DreamThief> da war ich 17
<DreamThief> Varakh: iptables kann ich zwar, aber nicht auswendig
<DreamThief> daher bin ich um jede hilfestellung froh
<DreamThief> ich hab vor meinen rechnern meist separate firewalls stehen.
<mgolisch> jo hab auch ne extra firewall
<DreamThief> mgolisch: was verwendest du?
<mgolisch> asg
<mgolisch> fand ich von dem was ich probiert hab am besten
<alamar> Varakh: pastebin dein aktuelles ruleset
<alamar> dann kann man dir eventuell helfen
<mgolisch> DreamThief: und du?
<Varakh> alamar: mache gerad nen paar scans und guck welche ports ich öffnen muss ;> dauert wegen der ganzen filter
<alamar> 445?
<mgolisch> uebers internet?
<mgolisch> samba?
<DreamThief> asg?
<DreamThief> astaro security gateway?
<mgolisch> DreamThief: ja
<DreamThief> mgolisch: genau das verwend ich auch
<DreamThief> daheim als software appliance auf ner ordentlichen maschine, beruflich mitsamt passender hardware
<mgolisch> jo wir haben auch zwei so hardware appliances @ work
<mgolisch> zuhause hab ichs in ner vm
<Guschtel> wie gross ist das? passt das auf nen wrap mit 4gb cf-karte?
<alamar> asa! ;)
<DreamThief> Guschtel: warp hat zu wenig ram und zu wenig horsepower
<Guschtel> hm ok, taugt also nix :>
<Guschtel> also für hier. mein wrap meistert das firewalling und foo hier ganz gut unter freebsd
<DreamThief> Guschtel: auf nem wrap hatte ich immer m0n0wall
<Guschtel> mh, pfsense hier
<karhu> ich kriege keinen Ton über den Front-/Kopfhöreranschluss. im Alsamixer ist der gesamte Balken einfach ausgegraut und stumm geschaltet - die Einstellung lässt sich aber nicht ändern...Ideen?
<karhu> hm, so läufts wieder: sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset 
<Guschtel> FAW!1RLpass
<Deem> ?
<Guschtel> fail
<Deem> lulz
<Guschtel> schon geändert :)
<Guschtel> Deem: hat auch sein gutes. das ändern war überfällig
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-06
<tobago> trotzdem ich diese zeile in meiner fstab habe: "/dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0" mountet er nicht das cdrom. was läuft da falsch?
<Fussel> welche fehlermeldung kommt beim mounten? tobago 
<tobago> Fussel: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<tobago> also mount /media/cdrom0 --> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Fussel> tobago, müsste das nicht mount /dev/scd0 heißen?
<tobago> Fussel: ja wundert mich auch, zumal in meiner fstab steht: /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0
<Fussel> tobago, und was sagt der bei 'mount /dev/sdc0' ?
<tobago> Fussel: sudo mount /dev/scd0 --> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Fussel> hm, da binn ich dann überfragt, sorry
<sky> morgen .... wie kann ich sehen ob eine erweiterung eine ldap sso verbindnug mit einem ad server aufbauen will welches log muss ich mir da anschauen ?
<tobago> irgendwie is das komisch: einige cds werden überhaupt nicht eingelesen (msdn cd von microsoft) bzw. es dauert ewig bis er eine andere cd eingelesen hat (entwickler magazin beilage-cd). kann es sein das es ich dabei um ein hw problem handelt?
<sky> @tobago: cdrom ausbauen vorsichtig mit reingungsbenzin und wattestäbchen die laserlinse reinigen.. hat bei mir oft geholfen 
<tobago> sky: mist... ich habe sowas befürchtet.
<sky> is das bei allen cd's do?
<sky> so 
<Freeway92> moin
<Varakh> was istn mit ubuntu passiert? gerad die natty beta inne vm geladen ^^ button links usw
<Guschtel> sky: cdrom wegwerfen und neues kaufen. kostenpunkt 20€
<sky> @gutschel: er hat nicht gesagt das er geld übrig hat ...
<Protector1981> Varakh: Button links?
<Varakh> ja, bei den fenstern ^^
<Guschtel> sky: ah, das sollte an tobago gehen sorry
<Protector1981> des is schon seit Lucid so
<Protector1981> oO
<Varakh> irgendwie sieht es aus wie mac os?
<Varakh> :D
<Guschtel> ,tab? sky 
<shetlandpony> sky: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<Varakh> letzte version war 9 nochwas, was ich hatte ^^
<Protector1981> dann hast du einiges verpasst Varakh ;)
<Protector1981> und auch bei Karmic hatte ich Button links :D is echt "kürzer" der Weg lol
<Varakh> verpasst ist gut :D das ist ja kein ubuntu mehr sondern nen mac abklatsch xD
<Protector1981> wieso müssen alle denken, dass man von Apple klaut...unfassbar ;)
<Varakh> und seit wann stellt canocial offizielle images für mac zur verfügung?
<Protector1981> Wenn mans so will, hat mac vom Amiga geklaut...so...
<Protector1981> für mac?
<Protector1981> aber das gehört hier alles nich hin!
<Varakh> ich weiß ^^
<sky> ah tab :)
<Guschtel> :)
<sky> welches logfile gibt aufschluss über eine ldap verbindung über port 389 an einen ms ad server?
<tm> sky: ich würde mal im Verzeichnis /var/log/* greppen :)
<Protector1981> sldap.log :D
<Protector1981> sollte es sein
<Protector1981> sladp.log -.-
<Protector1981> man doofer schreibfehler
<Protector1981> doch nich egal... *kaffee brauch*
<sky> okay danke ich schau mal nach 
<sky> Protector1981: aber is die slapd nicht nur auf einem ldap server?
<slartibartfast> hi, ich suche die Option nautilus schon im zweifenstermodus zu starten ? U10.4-64
<Protector1981> achsooooooooooo...omg
<Protector1981> vllt hilft dir des? http://tille.garrels.be/training/ldap/ch05.html
<joschi> sky: welche anwendung?
<sky> request tracker sso addon 
<sky> also ne sso abfrage an den ad
<mgolisch_> wie funktioniert das?
<mgolisch_> request tracker ist son ticket system oder?
<sky> jo isses
<sky> is eigentlich relativ simpel ich kann mal kurz den config abschnitt für die authenfiz.. posten mom...
<joschi> sky: das müsste der RT selbst loggen. zentral wird da nichts geloggt.
<sky> @joschi konnte bis etz nix finden ... jedenfalls bei mir nicht ..
<sky> http://pastebin.com/nCbtRET5
<joschi> sky: http://requesttracker.wikia.com/wiki/LdapSiteConfigSettings sieht etwas anders aus als das, was du gepostet hast
<joschi> sky: außerdem sollte 'RT-USER' vermutlich der vollständige DN des betreffenden benutzers sein
<sky> @ joschi: da hier ist eine example von der readme:  http://pastebin.com/LSU1hkv7
<sky> is neuere version 
<joschi> sky: wie schon geschrieben: da müsste RT selbst etwas loggen, wenn der bind fehlschlägt
<pc-king> hello ? 
<joschi> sky: du kannst ja auch mal versuchen, dich via `ldapsearch` manuell mit den daten aus deiner RT konfiguration am AD anzumelden
<sky> das hab ich schon das klappt ..
<sky> will mal wissen, ob er überhaupt mit dem plugin probiert zu connecten ...
<sky> mist rausgeflogen :)
<Brnfck> hallo zusammen, versuche gerade mousetrap unter ubuntu 10.10 zu starten, es geht kurz auf und schliesst sich direkt wieder, wenn ich es im terminal ausfuehre kommt folgendes: http://pastie.org/1762552
<Brnfck> kamera mit cheese funktioniert einwandfrei
<sky> funkt aber irgendwie noch überhaupt nicht 
<bullgard4> Brnfck: Zeile 16 listet einen Fehler. Nach dem solltest Du googeln. (Ich slebst habe mousetrap nie benutzt.)
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<OlMightyGreek> gibt es einen befehl mit dem ich dateien in verschiedenen unterordnern nach ihrem ordnernamen umbenennen kann?
<Deem> einen direkten befehl nicht
<Deem> aber für sowas kann man mit bashskripting arbeiten
<OlMightyGreek> ist das ein programm?
<Deem> nein
<Deem> das ist eine bash.
<OlMightyGreek> ach so.. ein script, was ich quasi schreibe
<Deem> naja... fast
<Deem> aber ja
<dadrc> Guter Einstiegspunkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger
<thorben> hallo, kann mir bitte einer bei grub helfen? habe in der menu.lst rumgespielt und kann nicht mehr in windows starten, kommt ein fehler vonwegen linux kernel must be loaded before initrd.
<robin> l
<Frickelpit-Work> thorben: und dein rumgespiele sollen wir erraten?
<thorben> nein, ich wollte nur fragen, ob es da irgendeinen weg gibt, dass ich da was umgehen kann um direkt in windows zu starten. ich hatte in der menu.lst eig. nur windows, dass als letztes in der liste stand nach weiter vorne kopiert, damit das als erstes in der liste steht
<thorben> und jetzt komm ich nichtmehr in windows rein um die menu.lst wieder zu ändern...
<Frickelpit-Work> thorben: welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<Frickelpit-Work> die menu.lst ist aber nicht in windows
<thorben> nein aber ich habe android x86 (ist ein projekt, welches android OS auf dem rechner zum laufen bringt) auf eine eigene ext3 partition installiert und diese in windows mit lese-schreib rechten sichtbar gemacht um auf sie zugreifen zu können
<Frickelpit-Work> und was hat das ganze mit ubuntu zu tun?
<thorben> nicht viel aber ich wusste net in welchen channel ich gehen soll, da das android OS auch auf linux basiert und es ja eig. um grub geht dachte ich da könnte mir vllt. jemand der sich mit lunix auskennt helfen und da ich keinen generellen linux channel gefunden habe, bin ich einfach hier in euren ubuntu channel gegangen
<ppq> thorben: du kannst im offtopic channel fragen. #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Frickelpit-Work> #android z.B. ansonsten kann dein client dir bestimmt eine liste anzeigen
<Protector1981> dann frag bei  #android-x86  nach :D
<Protector1981> die sind ebenfalls hier
<Protector1981> aber da spricht keiner Deutsch ;)
<thorben> ah das ja noch besser egal mein englisch ist gut genug ;) 
<thorben> dann sag ich mal danke leute !
<thorben> uich versuchs bei android x86
<sky> gibt es für pidgin ein highlight mirc plugin ? oder sowas ähnliches ?
<dAnjou> mirc?
<sky> irc .. mein ich 
<dAnjou> wie geb ich bei nmap mehrere ip-bereiche an? so: nmap 86.45.0.0/16,95.34.0.0/16 ?
<dAnjou> sky: empfehlung, nutz nich pidgin für irc
<dAnjou> nimm xchat oder irssi (letzteres für konsole, aber sehr bequem)
<thorben> btw hab es jetzt selber geschafft ins windows zu kommen! da hatte sich ein halbes argument mit eingeschlichen bei windows und das konnte ich in grub wieder rausnehmen
<sky> gibts xchat portable ?
<dAnjou> sky: portable für was?
<dAnjou> für linux geht das sowieso nich so einfach
<orgain> http://portableapps.com/node/10907 @sky 
<sky> ne windows ... genau sowas hab ich gesucht .... 
<k1l> orgain: sky das ist aber für win
<sky> das passt schon :)
<k1l> achso, najo. windows support dann aber bitte wieder in ##windows auslagern
<sky> hab ja dazu keine frage
<orgain> sky: google wäre schneller gewesen... war gleich der erste link
<orgain> ;)
<sky> könntest recht haben :)
<orgain> k1l: schon klar gibt es überhaupt portable apps linux basis? - wenn ich da was portables hab nehm ich doch gleich nen system mit oder?
<k1l> orgain: jo
<orgain> wäre ja auch sinnfrei nur die hälfte dabei zu haben ;)
<dAnjou> krieg ich auch ne antwort? :)
<orgain> dAnjou: von mir leider nicht... 
<sky> @dAnjou: schon ausprobiert?
<dAnjou> nö
<sky> dann mach doch :)
<ppq> sdx23: xset q | grep Standby sagt:   Standby: 600    Suspend: 600    Off: 600
<ppq> sdx23: bedeutet das, dass der bildschirm nach 10 minuten ausgeht?
<sdx23> ppq: Dann würde ich mal stark vermuten, dass KDE das nur normalerweise unterbindet, sobald Flash im Vollbild ist aber nicht mehr.
<sdx23> ppq: xset dpms 0 0 0 # und dann mal probieren, sollte Klarheit bringen. Es sei denn, es ist so schon nicht nach 10 min, dann dürft's was anderes sein.
<ppq> sdx23: doch, 10 minuten kommt hin
<ppq> der 29min film wurde zwei mal durch standby unterbrochen :)
<sdx23> hm, sehr praktisch :)
<ppq> danke für den tipp mit xset :)
<ppq> mal testen
<ppq> sdx23: läuft :) wie stelle ich das nun permanent ein?
<Revolutio> hey, hab ein problem mit WOL, auf einem EEE Box B202, im Bios aktiviert, per ethtool aktiviert, /etc/init.d/halt editiert..., kommt aber nicht hoch.
<sdx23> ppq: irgendwie über die xorg.conf, bzw nun ja fdi-Krams. Frag mich nichts genaueres, müsste selbst suchen ;)
<ppq> Option "DPMS" "false" <- das probier ich mal eben
<sdx23> Hm, klingt so, als mache das das gleiche wie xset -dpms
<sdx23> Dürfte aber im Endeffekt gleich bleiben.
<sky> hm.... also xchat gefällt mir nicht .. wenn pdigin ein highlight plugin oder sowas hätte, wäre ich schon zufrieden 
<geeko> hey, problem mit grub2: grub.cfg listet einträge wie es soll, beim booten fehlen diese aber. jemand ne minute da rüber zu schauen?
<ppq> sky: hat es
<ppq> sky: pidgin-plugin-pack, das ist in universe
<ppq> sky: allerdings ist pidgin nicht gerade der beste irc client, zumal da einige essentielle irc befehle nicht funktionieren. versuch doch auch mal andere clients
<ppq> geeko: hast du zufällig mehr als ein ubuntu bzw. mehr als eine grub2-nutzende linuxinstallation?
<geeko> ppq: hab noch ein slackware mit grub legacy auf einer anderen partition, vorher war das auf dem MBR installiert, nun ist ubuntus grub da
<geeko> beim booten sagt es "grub 1.98" - das ist schon grub2, oder?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> gibt 'sudo update-grub' irgendwelche fehlermeldungen oder was interessantes aus?
<geeko> ne, da wird das slackware erkannt
<geeko> aber dann halt nicht übernommen aus irgendeinem grund
<ppq> geeko: und wenn du es manuell einträgst, via grub.d script? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skripte-in-etc-grub-d
<geeko> gerade getan, hab die menu entries aus grub.cfg in 40_custom kopiert
<geeko> keine bewegung, immer noch das gleiche
<geeko> ppq: hat es denn was zu bedeuten, dass da noch ein anderes grub rumschlummert auf ner anderen partition?!
<sky> @ppq was würdest du für portable empfehlen ?
<k1l> sky: portable ist nen windows begriff. der macht hier keinen sinn
<ppq> geeko: das sollte eigentlich nicht stören - zumal grub1 nicht so selbstständig ist, dass es stören könnte :D
<ppq> sky: ich selbst nutze nur konversation, manchmal xchat, selten irssi - imho die drei besten clients
<ppq> sky: hast du vielleicht xchat-gnome erwischt? das saugt. wenn ja, versuch das paket 'xchat'
<sky> ich arbeite von win aus insofern :)...
<sky> per ssh turne ich auf unseren linux kisten rum ..
<ppq> sky: ssh? dann sowieso irssi :)
<k1l> sky: windows support immernoch nicht hier.
<geeko> ppq: problem ist, dass sich das grub nicht updated auf dem MBR.
<geeko> ppq: auch wenn ich das timeout ändere, bleibt es gleich. wie könnte ich das beheben?
<ppq> geeko: sonst mal nach der anleitung im wiki "reparieren", sprich: neuinstallieren
<sky> will doch auch keinen oder is ne frage fürn portables programm gleich support für win 
<ppq> sky: für ein WINDOWSprogramm? ja, das ist support für windows :)
<sky> naja gut ok ... 
<k1l> *sigh*
<Gamoder_> sky: Es gibt #windows
<Gamoder_> Aber da wird halt Englisch gesprochen
<sky> das geht schon :)
<geeko> ppq: versucht, geht aber nicht
<geeko> also immer noch das gleiche problem...
<ppq> geeko: seltsam. wenn da im bootmenü nicht was von version 1.98 stehen würde, würd ich sagen, das ist das alte grub von slackware.. aber so.. *kopfkratz*
<geeko> na das alte grub von slackware kanns auch nicht sein, weil dann wären die slackware-einträge ja statt der ubuntu einträge dadrin
<geeko> ppq: kannst du mal deine prozedur beschreiben, wie du einen grub-eintrag neu machst? vl. hab ich ja irgendeinen endgültigen schritt zum wirklichen schreiben in den mbr übersehen?
<ppq> geeko: wichtig ist bspw., dass man nicht einfach grub.cfg inhalt in die grub.d scripte kopieren kann, da muss noch etwas vorgeplänkel dazu
<ppq> aber danach sollte das mit update-grub eigentlich getan sein..
<geeko> ppq: exec tail -n +3 $0 steht da noch als vorgeplänkel...
<geeko> ppq: und nur ein update-grub reicht? kein grub-setup /dev/sda braucht man?
<ppq> nein, braucht man nicht
<geeko> das gui startup-manager schafft es halt auch nicht
<ppq> geeko: hast du mal testweise die grub.cfg direkt bearbeitet und rebootet?
<geeko> ppq: im startup-manager kann ich immerhin den countdown ändern und es wird tatsächlich geändert. nur werden halt nur 4 menu-einträge angezeigt, nicht mehr...
<geeko> ppq: bestimmt. soll ichs nochmal probieren?
<_Sebastian> Servus, ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen. Ich hab die ubuntu netbook editition 10.10 auf meinem Notebook installiert. Wenn ich das Display heller/dunkler mache, leuchtet dieses Notify-Osd auf, das mir anzeigen möchte wie hell/dunkel ich auf einer Skala bin. Wie kann ich das deaktivieren, da es total herumbugged?
<apollo13> herumbugged?!
<ppq> geeko: ja, versuch doch mal slackware direkt einzutragen.. wenn's dann geht ist irgendwas mit dem grub.d script oder grub-update bzw. grub-mkconfig nicht ok
<_Sebastian> Also ich möchte nicht das notify-osd an sich deaktivieren, nur das es reagiert wenn ich hell/dunkel mache möchte ich weg haben.
<apollo13> why?
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass das eher nicht geht, zumindest den aufwand nicht wert ist
<brennabor> problem bei neuinstallation ubuntu 10.04 auf notebook: keine grafik ... wie krieg ich den i915.modeset=1 befehl da untergebracht?
<_Sebastian> ist das verhalten nicht über den d-bus irgendwie deaktivierbar?
<apollo13> vlt, aber wie gesagt aufwand : gewinn ist mir zu klein als dass ich da jetzt nachguck^^
<brennabor> ich nkrieg hier kryptische hinweise, irgendwelche "?e? " tasten bei grubzu ndrücken
<geeko> ppq: in grub.cfg steht das ja eigentlich drin. wird halt nur nicht angezeigt...
<_Sebastian> apollo13: reicht mir ja schon wenn du mir sagst wo ich was dazu find. :)
<apollo13> kA, ich weiß nichtmal obs mit d-bus deaktivierbar ist; aber kannst ja mal mit d-feet und ähnlichem nachgucken
<ppq> geeko: kannst du die grub.cfg mal nopasten bitte? kenne mich damit zwar nicht besonders gut aus, aber vielleicht findet jemand anders einen fehler
<_Sebastian> ah klasse, apollo13, d-feet kannte ich nicht. Damit find ichs bestimmt. :)
<brennabor> shift oder ESC bringen nichts
<ppq> brennabor: wenn du im grub menü bist, den eintrag bearbeiten, hinten deine option ran und booten
<geeko> ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590261
<brennabor> ppq: ja danke, hätte nicht gedacht, daß der eintrag in grub reikommt
<brennabor> +n
<brennabor> ppq: null erfolg, ich editiere grub und starte mit strg x, aber selber fehler
<dAnjou> wie kann ich über mehrere aufeinanderfolgende zeilen grepen?
<ppq> brennabor: wie äußert der sich?
<dAnjou> also A kommt in zeile 13 vor, B in zeile 14 und C in zeile 15
<brennabor> keine grafik, nachdem das ubuntu-logo verschwindet kommt kurz farbsalat, kiste bleibt dann stehen
<dAnjou> und ich will das nur finden, wenn alle 3 in diesen zeilen vorkommen
<brennabor> wie wird eine änderung im grub-bootmenü gespeichert? von allein?
<ppq> dAnjou: habe zwar keine ahnung von regulären ausdrücken, aber kann man nicht irgendwie auf "bla A blub \n bla B blub \n bla C blub" matchen?
<ppq> brennabor: nein, gar nicht, die muss man auf diese art jedes mal neu eintippen.
<ppq> brennabor: langfristig geht's in der /etc/default/grub. du kannst mal versuchen, mit der option 'nomodeset' zu booten
<brennabor> ppq: also soll ich nomodeset ins bootmenü schreiben?
<ppq> brennabor: ganz hinten an die entsprechende zeile, ja.
<brennabor> unknown command: nomodeset - ist das falsch geschrieben?
<ppq> wenn es damit auch nicht geht, kannst du noch "noplymouth" und "xforcevesa" probieren - das sind dann aber auch alle mächtigen bootoptionen bei grafiktreiberproblemen, von single etc. mal abgesehen.
<brennabor> centrino chipsatz
<ppq> brennabor: du sollst das nicht im terminal eingeben, sondern im grub bootmenü an den eintrag hinten ranhängen und dann booten :)
<brennabor> ja sry für die falsche ausdrucksweise, hab ich auc gemacht
<brennabor> +h
<brennabor> kommt error: unknow command xforcevesa
<pog> ich denke hier ist der Schluessen, brennabor 6 May 2010 ... For example, if I had an older Intel model, my GRUB configuration would read: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=???quiet splash i915.modeset=1??? ..
<ppq> brennabor: und du bist dir vollkommen sicher, dass du da gerade die kerneloptionen eines grubmenüeintrags editierst? :)
<brennabor> ich öffne mit "e"  das grb-menü, schreib da was rein und starte mit STRG x 
<pog> musst halt genau schauen, wo die Default-Options angegeben werden, aber von Hand Du sie beim Start immer ueberschreiben. Das Grub-Menu wird ja generiert, u.a aus den bestehenden bootbaren partitionen.
<pog> grub.cft waere nicht unbedingt der Ort zum es angeben sondern irgendwo unter /etc/grub2 vermutlich.
<brennabor> ich hab hier zwei blöcke mit einträgen, dazwischen eine leerzeile
<brennabor> ich nehme mal an, daß leerzeilen keine rolle spielen?
<pog> brennabor: vllt. hilft diese engl. Beschreibung weiter, wo ich vorhin die google-zusammenfassung postete: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<brennabor> den modeset-befehl nimmt er ohne fehlermeldung an, setzt ihn aber nicht um
<shetlandpony> pog's url: http://tinyurl.com/2b7bnbf
<ppq> brennabor: startet die kiste, wenn du mit der option "text" bootest?
<pog> Es muesste gehen, die Kiste zumindest in einen nicht grafischen Mode zu starten. 
<brennabor> wie krieg ich den textmodus?
<pog> oder boote doch ab CD in die Installation rein. 
<brennabor> ach so, und dann die grub.cfg konfigurieren?
<ppq> brennabor: die der option "text" booten ;)
<pog> die grub.cfg wird mittels update-grub erstellt.
<brennabor> ich sehe keine opion text
<ppq> brennabor: nein, die grub.cfg wird nicht editiert, sondern /etc/default/grub und höchstens /etc/grub.d/*, lies sonst das wiki dazzu
<ppq> brennabor: die sollst du da ja auch hinschreiben
<brennabor> ;-)
<pog> die DAten werden von grub2 zusammengestellt, mittels den scripten unter /etc/grub..
<brennabor> unknown command text
<brennabor> oder muß da text=1  stehen?
<ppq> nein. 
<brennabor> dann geh ich mit der live-cd dara
<pog> was versteht ihr unter Text-mode? Meint ihr nicht einfach den nicht grafischen Mode?
<ppq> bei dir ist irgendwas komisch, in allen meinen lucid installationen funktionieren besagte optionen
<brennabor> pog - ja
<pog> im Prinzip kann man runlevel 1 starten, resp. recovery-mode (kommt mir grad in Sinn).
<pog> hast Doch einen Eintrag recovery Installatin, nicht? Das bootet i.a. nicht grafisch.
<pog> kommst aber, wenn die Kiste nicht grad ganz blockiert, immer mit Alt-Ctr F1-F6 auf eine Text-console
<pog> v.a. wenn die Opton ab CD aktzeptiert wurde.
<brennabor> ich guck mal wiederherstellungsmodus
<brennabor> ich guck ma failesaveX
<pog> ja
<brennabor> macht er 
<pog> ich weiss nicht, ob Du unbedingt diese Options brauchst, ev. musst Du auch was an der Grafik-Karte und Driver konfigurieren.
<pog> aber wichtig erstmal, dass es bootet und die Grafik zum arbeiten kommt. 
<brennabor> ich bin mir zeimlich sicher, dass i915.modeset=1 reicht
<pog> siehst Du ja dann schnell, ob die Grafik dann "genug performant" ist. 
<pog> kamst Du jetzt beim start mal ins Grub-Menu, und konnest den Eintrag editieren, brennabor
<brennabor> ich bin jetzt über recoverymodus in X
<brennabor> editiert hab ich noch nichts
<pog> Ich musste auch mal sowas aehnliches eingeben, dass nach einem Standby die Tastatur wieder resettet wurde. 
<pog> versuche wirklich mal ob Du beim Aufstarten das Grub-Menu bekommst, sodass man es ueberschreiben kann, ist einfach. 
<brennabor> so ich bin jetzt in etc/default/grub
<brennabor> pog- das überschreiben hat nichts gebracht
<pog> dort kann man SAchen angeben, und danach grub.cft neu configurieren, meiner Meinung nach mit update-grub oder eigentlich grub-mkconfig
<pog> grub-mkconfig ist der eigentliche grub2 befehl, der andere ist nur wegen compatibilitaet zum alten Befehl.
<brennabor> wie krieg ich den schreibschutz geöffnet?
<pog> /etc/default/grub scheint der korrekte Ort.
<pog> brennabor: man kann mit gksu z.B. den gedit starten, ab commandzeile, oder alt-f2(?) Cmd-Fenster.
<pog> es lohnt sich auch, dem System ein Aufruf eines Editors als root zu geben, damit man nicht immer einen Klimmzug machen muss.
<pog> brennabor: kannst natuerlich auch ab commandline sudo vi /etc/default/grub machen...
<sash_> Btw aber nie sudo grafischesprogramm machen, bitte.
<sash_> sudo kommdozeile, gksudo grafisch
<pog> auf jedenfall wird dann ein Passwort aufgerufen, und das Progamm als root gestartet. mit gksudo
<thopiekar> kann mir jmd erklären warum ls -l unter root meint der nutzer XY wäre der besitzer und der besitzer selber hat keine rechte was zutun und sieht bei ls -l, z.B: "-????????? ? ? ? ?                ? flowplayer.swf"
<thopiekar> auf sowas dummes bin ich noch nie gestoßen..
<pog> ist der Disk nicht read/write gemountet? 
<thopiekar> warum soll dann der besitzer xy sein wenn er es nicht mal selber löschen oder sogar lesen darf?
<thopiekar> pog: ganz normal gemounted..
<thopiekar> /dev/sda2 on /srv/myth type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<pog> versuch mal als root, wenn's dann auch nicht geht, ist er vllt read-only gemountet.
<pog> error remount-ro kann sein, dass er auf ein error kam, schau im log.
<thopiekar> dmesg?
<pog> ich denke, oder /var/log/syslog
<brennabor> was füge ich in die grub ein: #i915.modeset=1 irgendwo?
<pog> ich weiss gar nciht mehr, ob dann mit mount  die korrekten Options angegeben werden, steht dort rw?
<thopiekar> pog: scheint kein fehler aufgetreten zu sein..
<pog> und mit sudo kannst Du auch nicht machen?
<pog> vllt, sind die Attribute im Ordner falschn. 
<thopiekar> sudo was? chown und chmod? klar aber wenn ich da den nutzer änder oder rechte änder dann bleibt das problem..
<pog> finde raus, ob Du mit sudo touch file, z.B. was schreiben kannst. 
<pog> und dann wieder loeschen.
<thopiekar> root meint: -rw-rw-rw- 1 mythtv mythtv 158108 2011-03-29 22:48 flowplayer.swf | der nutzer: -????????? ? ? ? ?                ? flowplayer.swf
<pog> der Nutzer fragezeichen; oder sehe ich das nur bei mir so.?
<pog> Du kannst mit sudo chown DeinNutzer:DeineGruppe das umassignen.
<thopiekar> pog: die ausgabe ist so richtig: überall sind ?-Zeichen.. ich mache nochmal ein chown, aber ich denk da wird sich am problem nix ändern..
<pog> aber jede Datei sollte eigentlich einen klar lesbaren Nutzer-Eintrag und Gruppe haben...
<pog> kann sein, wenn die Datei von einem anderen System kommt, dass diese Nutzer-Nr nicht definiert ist, es ist intern naemlcih eine Nr. 
<thopiekar> alles intern.. der datenträger wird nur auf dem einen system genutzt..
<thopiekar> *einem
<pog> Also mit "root" kannst Du alles damit machen? 
<thopiekar> ja
<pog> Also mit "root" kannst Du alles damit machen? d
<pog> sorry.
<pog> wie wird diese Datei denn erstellt? 
<thopiekar> liegt eigentlich ständig auf dem server..
<pog> aber eigentlich ist mythv:mythtv Nutzer und Gruppe, nicht Dein User.
<pog> Dein User muss wohl in der Gruppe Myththv sein.
<thopiekar> ganz egal was ich als nutzer setze der gesetzte nutzer und andere erkennen die rechte nicht
<thopiekar> ist er auch..
<thopiekar> egal ob mein nickname oder "mythtv"
<pog> also der Nutzer mythtv koennte was machen, oder ein User der in der Gruppe mythtv ist. 
<thopiekar> auch nicht.. jeder sieht außer dem root die ?-Zeichen..
<pog> oder ist mythtv Dein User, dachte es hat was mit dem TV-STream zu tun.
<pog> rw-rw-rw- 1 mythtv mythtv 158108 2011-03-29 22:48 flowplayer.swf   diese Zeile scheint mir mal ziemlich klar.
<pog> aber eigentlich haetten auch die others read/write berechtigung...
<thopiekar> /srv/myth ist der Ort wo die aufnahmen sind.. habe mir ein py-Programm geschrieben, dass in /srv/myth/flv ausgewähle serien in flv convertiert und dann in /var/www/videothek einen simple seite generiert und dann /var/www/videothek/flv mit /srv/myth/flv verlinkt .. mit dem flowplayer kann man dann die aufnahmen schaun..
<pog> o.k.
<thopiekar> mythtv:mythtv sollten alle daten haben da ich das script als Mythbackend job ausführen will..
<thopiekar> damit kein job paralell läuft nutze ich ne lock-file..
<thopiekar> soviel dazu ;)
<thopiekar> aber ich versteh nicht warum der besitzer oder auch bei chmod aug=rw niemand schreiben oder lesen darf..
<thopiekar> :S
<pog> scheint mir vom GEdanken her "vernuenftig"..
<thopiekar> hat auch bisher alles als root funktioniert.. will aber jetzt mit dem script in die nutzer-ebene... 
<pog> saukomisch...
<thopiekar> vorallem habe ich nie so einen quatsch mit dem fragezeichen gesehen..
<pog> kann man denn, oder mit ext4 noch anderswo Rechte oder Restriktinen haben, z.B. sudooers.?
<thopiekar> sudoers gibt nur an welcher nutzer oder welcher nutzer mit welcher anwendung root werden darf..
<thopiekar> was anderes is mir nicht bekannt..
<pog> uns wenn der User in der Gruppe mythtv ist? wuerde ich zumindest mal ausprobieren.
<pog> oder echt mit dem Nutzer mythtv, wenn man da mit su reinkommt. 
<thopiekar> sudo su mythtv
<thopiekar> dann bash starten
<pog> mal versuchen, ja.
<thopiekar> hab ich durchgekaut..
<thopiekar> ls -l gibt da ja diesen müll genau wie bei dem normalen user her..
<pog> exzttre
<pog> extrem komisch, wollte ich sagen.
<thopiekar> iwas tickt da nicht richtig.. ich reboote das ganze.. ist mir zudumm..
<pog> man muss alles probieren.
<pog> viel Glueck noch bei der FEhlersuche.
<thopiekar> gleicher spaß nach dem reboot http://pastebin.com/42Ad75Ng
<mini2> wie kann ich alle packete aus dem univers deinstallieren
<sash_> Egal ob du 'Universum' oder die 'universe'-Repositories meinst, lautet die Antwort nein.
<thopiekar> bei synaptic: erstmal universe deaktivieren, dann paketliste erneuern. dann sortieren nach ort, Lokal wählen und Strg-A , dann Shift-Entf
<thopiekar> dann bestätigen und beim löschen zuschaun..
<thopiekar> sash_: echt? was ist alles in der Universe drin?
<pog> thopiekar: die Bereichtigungen der Ordner hast Du, nehme ich an, gecheckt?
<mini2> ich meinte eigentlich multivers
<mini2> kann ich das irgendwie mit aptitude machen
<sash_> thopiekar: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Ubuntu#Aufteilung_der_Programmpakete
<shetlandpony> sash_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/4ycfulf | Ubuntu – Wikipedia
<thopiekar> bestimmt aber damit kenn ich mich net aus, mini2
<thopiekar> pog: hab grad gemerkt, dass es wieder geht, also bisher hab ich immer chown und danach chmod ausgeführt, jetzt nur chown und es scheint zu gehen..
<pog> na, man kann nicht alles verstehen... aber gut wenn's geht.
<pog> vllt. liegt es am ext4??
<pog> hatte allerdings mit ext4 noch keine wirlichen Probs. 
<thopiekar> kann sein.. habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut. die daten auf der seperaten partition sind jetzt mit richtigen rechten.. aber die daten auf dem root-device unter /var/www/videothek sind noch fehlerhaft..
<thopiekar> also mit den ?-Zeichen
<thopiekar> pog: bisher auch nicht
<brennabor> pog - der link mit dem workaround bei blackscreen ist hilfreich
<srtu> kurze frage, der updatemanager ist aufgepoppt und darin finden sich pakete die ich nicht auswählen kann zu aktualisieren? zbsp ffmpeg oder libavdevice52, gibts da nen tieferen sinn?
<thopiekar> gibt es ein limit wie oft man den besitzer einer datei wechseln darf?
<srtu> das würde ich zum ersten mal hören thopiekar
<sash_> thopiekar: So etwa 8 Mal. Nur um 90° gedreht.
<thopiekar> habe grad den geändert.. danch wie gewollt hat es funktioniert dann wieder nach mythtv:mythtv und wieder nur ?-Zeichen
<thopiekar> :/
<thopiekar> sash_: hä? :D
<sash_> thopiekar: Ausgabe von 'mount' und ls -al /das/entsprechende/boese/verzeichnis bitte.
<srtu> das war net ernstgemeint vom herrn sash
<sash_> Naja, doch, schon.
<thopiekar> dachte ich mir so
<thopiekar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590319/
<sash_> ∞ halt
<thopiekar> aah ls -al
<thopiekar> mom
<thopiekar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590320
<sash_>  /var/www/videothek hat jetzt aber nichts mit der anderen Platte zu tun, oder?
<thopiekar> nö die hat die rechte richtig..
<sash_> dann mal bitte sudo ls -al /var/www/videothek
<ppq> srtu: das gleiche problem habe ich auch. gib mir bitte mal die ausgabe von 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg' in einem pastebin(nichts bestätigen! abbrechen, wenn du gefragt wirst ob du fortfahren willst)
<thopiekar> die andere platte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590321
<thopiekar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590322
<srtu> wenn ich mit aptitude upgraden will bekomme ich > Die folgenden Pakete werden zurückgehalten: ffmpeg libavdevice52{a} libavfilter0{a} libavformat52{a} libpostproc51{a} libswscale0{a}
<sash_> Ich würd erstmal n Backup und dann n fsck machen
<srtu> aber ich versuch mal zu installieren ppq
<srtu> sekunde
<thopiekar> k, danke sash_
<srtu> ppq > http://paste.ubuntu.com/590323/
<srtu> also da gibts vermutlich irgendwelche konflikte so wie ich das sehe, also erstmal finger von lassen
<srtu> wie isn das zu werten > "Bewertungsnote beträgt -532"
<ppq> srtu: ja, die -extra pakete sind zu alt. das wird sich aber in der nächsten zeit von selbst lösen, wenn es da updates für gibt
<srtu> kann man entwa an abstimmungen teilnehmen?
<srtu> zum glück hat da einer mitgedacht bei dem grafishen update, das man die pakete net anklicken kann, hrhr
<ppq> :)
<auftisch> Wie ?ndere ich mein LUKS-Passwort? Ich bekomme "vor Zugriffen gesch?tzt" bei luksAddKey: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400064/
<Deem> auftisch: hast du die manpage zu cryptsetup mal gelesen?
<Deem> da steht nämlich das hier: An existing passphrase or key file (via --key-file) must be supplied.
<auftisch> ja, hab ich. denke --key-file bezieht sich nur auf key file? ich probiers aus
<Guschtel> auftisch: wo führst du das aus?
<auftisch> auf meinem rechner
<Guschtel> auftisch: also in welchem verzechnis? pwd
<auftisch> ich hab das key file in meinem home, hat aber nicht geklappt
<Guschtel> auftisch: der erste teil der fehlermeldung ist nämlich "existiert nicht"
<Guschtel> ergo vermute ich, da gibst den falschen pfad an
<auftisch> ich muss nur den namen vom meinem luks-device angeben, oder?
<Guschtel> auftisch: gib mal bitte pwd ein und nopaste das samt ausgabe von ls -la
<Guschtel> auftisch: nein
<Guschtel>        luksAddKey <device> [<new key file>]
<Guschtel> <device> <- ist das device
<Guschtel>  /dev/mapper/sda8_crypt vmtl. bei dir oder so ähnlich
<auftisch> ja, ok, da sagt er, is not a valid LUKS device, aber dieses device existiert zumindest und ist gemountet
<auftisch> muss ich es vllt entmounten? is mein systemdevice
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Guschtel> auftisch: gib mal mehr input. ausgabe von ls -la /dev/mapper/*
<Guschtel> ausgabe von dmsetup ls
<auftisch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400065/
<Guschtel> auftisch: ok und noch die ausgabe von mount bitte
<auftisch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400066/
<Guschtel> dev/mapper/sda8_crypt ist also nicht gemounted
<Guschtel> was sagt sudo cryptsetup luksDump /dev/mapper/sda8_crypt
<auftisch> Device /dev/mapper/sda8_crypt is not a valid LUKS device.  mhh
<Guschtel> da is das problem :D
<auftisch> welches ist es denn dann?
<Guschtel> ist es überhaupt nen luks device?
<Guschtel> oder nur einfach cryptsetup? oder gar nicht?
<Guschtel> wie kommst du denn zu der annahme es wäre nen crypt device?
<auftisch> naja ich hab mein ganzes system verschl?sselt, mit der alteranate cd, irgendeins muss es sein, und es ist das einzige mit crypt im namen bei blkid
<Guschtel> lol
<auftisch> und unter /dev/mapper sind nur noch die lvm partitionen
<Guschtel> jo
<auftisch> ich denke, das is es, nur ich darf nicht im system sein
<Guschtel> nö
<Guschtel> :)
<Guschtel> er sagt dir ja, es ist keins
<auftisch> wie finde ich raus, welches?
<Guschtel> ich hab ka, was genau du gemachst hast
<Guschtel> dein root liegt jedenfalls auf /dev/mapper/lvmlen-root
<Guschtel> kannst ja schauen, ob das nen luks ist
<Guschtel> ausserdem mit lvdisplay/pvdisplay die lvm settings ansehen
<Guschtel> verschaff dir mal nen überblick, ich muss leider nu einkaufen gehn, daher afk
<auftisch> ok, danke
<sdx23> öhm, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das lvm im crypt und das wiederum ist dann wohl in sda8.
<auftisch> genau!
<sdx23> also "/dev/sda8" verwenden als Parameter für cryptsetup.
<dAnjou> im uu-wiki steht ein beispielaufruf von mail wie folgt: mail -s betreff empfaenger@host < text.txt
<auftisch> ne, is auch kein valid LUKS device
<dAnjou> wie pipe ich $(mein_befehl) statt der datei nach mail?
<sdx23> mein_befehl | mail -s...
<sdx23> auftisch: Das dagegen irritiert mich dann.
<sdx23> btw.: Wie hast du das überhaupt eingerichtet?
<auftisch> alternate cd, lvm in luks
<sdx23> Und du bist sicher, dass es ein LUKS ist und nicht nur dm-crypt?
<auftisch> nein, nicht sicher. was ist der unterschied? 
<dAnjou> sdx23: kanns sein, dass das so nicht mit aliasen geht?
<sdx23> auftisch: Reines dm-crypt hat keinen LUKS-Header, da kannst du lange versuchen.
<dAnjou> (wenn mein_befehl n alias is)
<sdx23> dAnjou: Das sollte dennoch tun.
<dAnjou> tuts aber nich
<dAnjou> merkwürdigerweise
<sdx23> Ist die Ausgabe auf STDOUT oder STDERR?
<dAnjou> stdout
<auftisch> mh, bei dm-crypt finde ich auch nichts anderes als luksAddkey
<dAnjou> sehr merkwürdig, ich nutz die zsh und kann das für einige andere aliase reproduzieren
<dAnjou> naja, hab jetz aber weder lust noch zeit, dem genauer auf den grund zu gehen
<dAnjou> mit echo $(mein_alias) gehts
<sdx23> auftisch: bei reinem dm-crypt kannst du das Passwort nicht ändern. Jedenfalls nicht, ohne alle Daten neu zu verschlüsseln. Und onthefly geht das afaik gar nicht.
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend Problem bei einem Skype anruf ist die Lautsprecheranzeige oben im panel Rot geworden, und dann ist das Sympol auf lautsprecher stumm gegangen! seit dem kann ich nichts mehr hören am lautsprecher . auch die lautstärkeregelung lässt sich nicht mehr schieben  10.04 hier
<nunatak> hello. Die Aktualisierung meckert beim Update von Mendeley (Literaturverwaltung). Grund ist ein fehlender Schlüssel. Will ich diesen jedoch holen, bekomme ich folgende Meldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400067/
<Deem> nimm mal den keyserver von ubuntu
<Deem> apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ID  
<auftisch> sdx23: So ein Mist, ich habs fast bef?rchtet. Das werde ich mal in die wiki bei der alternate inst. eintragen. Danke.
<sdx23> nunatak: du willst nur die letzten 8 Hexziffern verwenden.
<sdx23> err, 7 natürlich
<sdx23> Ach, Schmarrn.
<jokrebel> namd
<nunatak> sdx23: sorry, war eben weg
<nunatak> wieso nur die letzten 8? das wird einfach so angezeigt. aber überall wo ich danach geschaut habe, ist das genauso
<sdx23> Ja, vergiss was ich schrieb.
<nunatak> hmm. und wie kann ich das problem beheben? weiß das irgendwer?
<Guschtel> hui, mendeley klingt cool
<sdx23> Offensichtlich hast du den Public-Key nicht und er ist ja anscheinend auch auf keinen Keyservern verfügbar. -> PPA-Betreuer fragen.
<Gamoder> Hmm ... ich habe folgendes Problem mit ubuntu: Seit kurzem wurde ein neues WLAN in der Umgebung eingerichtet und seitdem kann ich mich - unter Ubuntu - nicht mehr zu meinem WLAN verbinden, egal welcher Computer; einerseits unter dem Broadcom 4306 und anderseits dem ipw3945-chip.
<Gamoder> Wenn ich ganz nahe zu dem WLAN hingehe, funktioniert es - aber wenn ich mich weiter entferne, nicht mehr
<Deem> nunatak: hast du meinen befehl ausprobiert? mit dem keserver.ubuntu.com ?
<brennabor> ich hab nach neuinstallation das problem, daß die grafik instabil ist, X neustartet mit niedriger auflösung. grafikchip ist intel GM855, wo krieg ich das eingestellt?
<ppq> Gamoder: stell am besten am AP einen anderen channel ein
<nunatak> Deem: upps, übersehen. moment
<ppq> Gamoder: wenn das 802.11g ist, sind kanäle 1 und 6 zwei der drei überlappungsfreien kanäle.
<nunatak> Deem: obwohl ich damit vorhin schonmal gemacht habe. 
<ppq> Gamoder: kam das grad noch an?
<nunatak> Deem: ja im prinzip war das das gleiche was ich vorhin auch schon versucht habe, nur ohne sudo
<nunatak> Key not found on keyserver
<brennabor> da fällt mir ein, es gibt eine spezielle ppa-quelle für GM855, wie krieg ich eine ppa installiert?
<Deem> brennabor: indem du es hinzufügst
<Deem> entweder manuell in die sources.list
<brennabor> wie?
<Deem> oder mit apt-add-repository
<brennabor> das letzte solls wohl sein
<brennabor> ich such erstmnal die quelle
<Deem> sowas will man aber nur dann, wenn man sich abolut sicher ist, dass man das ppa braucht und das dort keine malware verbreitet wird
<Deem> was möchtest du denn aus einem ppa laden?
<brennabor> ich hatte das ppa schon mal drauf, ist sauber
<brennabor> guckstu da: www.glasen-hardt.de//?page_id=701
<brennabor> -/
<Deem> ah
<brennabor> guckstu da: www.glasen-hardt.de/?page_id=707
<Deem> brennabor: passt schon. mein browser macht das automatisch
<Gamoder> ppq: Nein
<brennabor> ist alles bei glasen beschrieben, also los
<Deem> brennabor: du willst das haben. nicht ich
<brennabor> ja, ich hab mich selbst angespornt
<ppq> Gamoder: stell am besten am AP einen anderen channel ein. wenn das 802.11g ist, sind kanäle 1 und 6 zwei der drei überlappungsfreien kanäle.
<Deem> warum sagt mir der cronjob, der übrprüft ob eine phpsession vorliegt und die gegebenenfalls löscht aus, dass das module fileinfo.so schon geladen wäre? was hat so ein cronjob mit modulen zu tun?
<Gamoder> ppq: Hab ich schon - ich hab ihn auf Kаnаl 8 gegeben, so dass die beiden nächsten 6 und 11 sind (nicht von mir kontrolliert)
<ppq> scheint ja gut zu funktionieren *stirnrunzel*
<Gamoder_> Nein, das war nur die Zwangstrennung von AON
<Gamoder_> Dieses WLAN hier geht ganz akzeptabel
<ppq> achso
<Gamoder_> Nur zu dem anderen kann ich mich nicht verbinden
<Gamoder_> Das ist übrigens auf dem Kаnаl 1, auf dem auch noch 2 weitere senden
<m0n0> hi kann mir jemand sagen wieso bei fgirx Speicherzugriffsfehler kommt ?!
<Gamoder_> Funktioniert unetbootin eig. auch mit Ubuntu 7.10?
<dadrc> 7.10 hat keinen Support mehr, das sollte man nicht mehr nutzen.
<Gamoder_> Ja, angeblich war aber «damals» der Intel-WLAN-Treiber für viele deutlich besser, das möchte ich ausprobieren
<Deem> warum meldet mir der php session cronjob jedesmal das hier? PHP Warning:  Module 'fileinfo' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
<Gamoder_> Also - geht das oder eher nicht?
<max0r> hey. hab ein problem mit firefox4: unter linux wird das link-vorschau-tooltip rechts, unter windows links angezeigt. wie krieg ichs nach links?
<m0n0> Deem require
<Deem> m0n0: hä?
<Deem> kann damit niemand was anfangen? http://pastebin.com/7aK6nEyd
<Gamoder_> Also ... unter 7.10 ging auch das eine WLAN nicht, unter Ubuntu 11.04 beta geht aber gar keines mehr oO
<Guschtel> Deem: was ist damit?
<Guschtel> du lädst das modul fileinfo >= 2x
<Deem> Guschtel: passt schon. habs bereits selbst rausgefunden
<k1l> Gamoder_: versuch doch mal andere kanäle aus.
<Gamoder_> Hab ich schon - anfangs war es 11, jetzt ist es 8. Unter Windows funktioniert es prinzipiell auch (auch wenn auch dort der Verbindungsaufbau recht lang (ca. 10-15 Sekunden) benötigt)
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! an was hakts vermutlich, wenn ich per wlan netz hab, aber im chroot keinen netzzugriff?
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: resolv.conf kopiert?
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: gnah, das wars. man sollte nach x wein nicht mehr bugfixen ;-)
<Frickelpit> :D
<jokrebel> gn8
<Farmer_> moin, ich hab eine frage zu synaptic: das paket xserver-xorg-input-wacom möchte ich gerne loswerden, da die installierte version mein tablett nicht unterstützt und ich daher manuell eine höhere installieren will - aber jedesmal wenn ich das zu entfernen versuche, will er auch xserver-xorg-input-all löschen, und das wäre glaube ich nicht so gut. kann ich das installiert lassen und einfach mit dem neuen 'überschreiben'? und wie verh
<Farmer_> indere ich, dass updates mir das wieder kaputt machen....
<panis> yoho
<panis> gibt es 'ne Gnome3 apt fuer lucid?
<Robert_Zenz> panis, die Worte die du suchst sind: Repository und ppa...und ja: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<panis> ist das denn schon die final welches ja erst heute um 22:00 released wurde?
<k1l> panis: du solltest dich aber auch über fremdquellen und deren risiken informieren, bevor du blind los stürmst und dann das geheule groß ist.
<dreamon> Mein Flashplayer geht nicht mehr.. kommt immer The adobe flash player has crashed.. reload .. blabla
<dreamon> Wenn ich immer reload gemacht habe, dann ging es wieder.. doch heute kommt nur noch crashed.. mist
<panis> ah. die Gnome hp scheint wieder zu gehen...
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gb8
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<tasse> haha
<tasse> fc
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-07
<Orcor> http://www.ubuntu-user.de/Online/News/Bugs-in-Ubuntu-11.04-Beta-1
<Orcor> frag mich ob ich dann auch auf neue Version updaten sollte wenn ich das hier lese
<Ij0n> hey. ich würde gerne einen video-livestream von einer webcam mit einer uhrzeit und einem kurzen text belegen. nach welchen suchbegriffen muss ich suchen um passende software zu finden?
<Orcor> versuche halt verschidene bei google 
<Ij0n> Orcor: dies ist was ich tue
<Orcor> es wird bestimmt was dabei sein 
<Ij0n> irgend ein begriff, der das was ich will. treffend umschreibt und daher eine höhere trefferquote haben sollte?
<Orcor> hmm... kp
<Ij0n> uiui, gstreamer ist aber mächtig. es scheint das zu tun, was ich möchte. *freu*
<Nalkem> moin moin
<ms_> moin moin
<ms_> wie installiere ich am besten gnome3 unter ubuntu10.10? 
<ms_> aus den sourcen bauen oder gibt es schon ein ppa?
<dAnjou> gibt's ein cli-tool (nichts interaktives .. kein ncurses oder so), mit dem ich ein IMAP postfach verwalten kann? ich will mails löschen eines bestimmten alters löschen
<dAnjou> -löschen
<kraut> dAnjou: kannst du perl?
<dAnjou> muss ich es etwa selbst schreiben? ^^
<dAnjou> die sprache wäre ja dann egal, nehm ich an. python hat bestimmt auch libs.
<dAnjou> aber um zu antworten: nein
<dAnjou> http://www.example-code.com/python/imap_DeleteEmail.asp
<sky1> frage ich wollte einen webdienst mit hilfe einer extension sso mit einer AD beibringen.. aber irgendwie glaub ich das ich noch extenzielle packages für mein ubuntu brauch... was muss ich auf der client seite alles installieren, damit eine ldap abfrage zustandekommen kann? 
<dAnjou> satzzeichen sind ne geile erfindung
<dAnjou> und das wort "extenzielle" existiert nicht
<sky1> das is des einzige was dir dazu einfällt? ...
<dAnjou> und dass deine frage komplett wirr scheint
<kth> moin allerseits - kennt jmd das verhalten von ubuntu, dass "man" angeblich nicht installiert ist man-db aber bereits vorhanden?
<joschi> sky1: schreib doch dazu dass es RT ist. und dass es eine perl-anwendung ist.
<sky1> okay ... ja hab ich vergessen ...
<dAnjou> sky1: mal abgesehen davon, dass ich keinen schimmer von webdiensten mit sso und active directories hab, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass man einen client zum authentifizieren braucht
<dAnjou> davon schreibst du aber nix
<sky1> de client ist der ubuntu der server ist die win kiste ...
<joschi> sky1: ldap-authentifizierung allein macht aber kein SSO. ist dir das klar?
<joschi> sky1: dazu braucht es dann z. b. noch so etwas wie kerberos
<sky1> ja schon klar... das macht die perl erweiterung 
<sky1> ohne kerberos bitte.. vorerst 
<kth> keiner probleme mit "man" ? ich hab das jetzt auf mehr als 2 ubuntu-kisten und bin überfragt wieso man-db da is aber "man" nicht
<dAnjou> sky1: ja, aber ubuntu meldet sich doch so ganz allein nicht bei nem webdienst an. du enthälst informationen vor, one die man dir nich helfen kann. joschi weiß offenbar schon von vorherigen unterhaltungen bescheid.
<dAnjou> *ohne
<sky1> also ein ldapsearch request funkt... 
<sky1> und das script sieht so aus ... 
<k1l> weil er mal wieder windows support will
<sky1> nein will ich nicht 
<k1l> das ist nen windows server also in ##windows melden
<sky1> aber ein linux client .. und der brauch denk ich noch packages für eine ldap authentifizierung weiß aber nicht welche ...
<sky1> http://pastebin.com/w6cePJu9
<sky1> ich will nur wissen, was ich auf der linux seite einrichten muss ... die windows seite ist mir vorerst egal ..
<dAnjou> was soll das für ne datei sein?
<sky1> ein config script für sso authentifizierung per ad mit request tracker ..
<dAnjou> welches programm nutzt die?
<dAnjou> hast du alles über die quellen installiert? dann sollte dank der abhängigkeiten auch alles da sein, was man braucht
<dAnjou> ansonsten: soviele pakete mit ldap im namen gibt's nich http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&keywords=ldap
<dAnjou> ^^
<sky1> hm.. ok ich schau mir das mal an ..
<sky1> thnx 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenLDAP#LDAP-Authentication  schau hier mal rein
<joschi> sky1: am besten fragst du auf der rt-users liste nach. das ist kein ubunut- oder linux-spezifisches problem
<sky1> hm.. gut dann werd ich da mal aufschlagen :)
<sky1> danke
<sky1> @joschi: eigentlich wenn man se genau nimmt schon ich will ja eigentlich nur wissen, was ich für programme bzw. libs brauche um eine ntlm authentifizierung durchzuführen  . das hat mit Rt wenig zu tun .. oder seh ich des falsch ?
<k1l> sky1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=ntlm  <---- gucken und lesen
<mgolisch> eher mit dem webserver
<mgolisch> wobei das sieht mir schon eher so aus wuerde die anwendung das machen
<mgolisch> und da steht doch was es benuzt: NET::LDAP hast du das perl modul installiert? und funktioniert es auch?
<sky1> jo ist installiert ...
<sky1> aber... irgendwie raff ich des nicht.. was ich brauche , und was nicht ...
<sky1> wo kann ich sehen, ob das perl modul ordnungsgemäß läuft?
<f31n> hey leute, wenn ich pidgin-facebookchat versuche zu installieren kommt apt mit folgender fehlermeldung: http://nopaste.info/610ea6b3d2.html könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
<k1l> f31n: das scheint hier der bug zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-facebookchat/+bug/731744
<k1l> f31n: gemäß hier: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609168 scheint der in der neusten version gefixt zu sein. wann/ob/wie die für dein ubuntu release kommt kann ich nicht sagen
<f31n> oder ich lads einfach von der project page runter das neueste ...
<f31n> hm
<f31n> thanks cya
<_pingu> wo stell ich unter ubuntu 10.04 ein, dass die Apps die beim runterfahren gestartet waren, beim hochfahren autom. wieder gestartet werden? "startup application preferences" -> häckchen bei "auomatically remember running applications when logging out" ging gerad nicht.
<pitiplatch> kann mir jemand ein guten videoeditor nennen der .mkv nimmt?
<dadrc> pitivi sollte das mit den entsprechenden gstreamer-plugins können
<pitiplatch> ja, aber der encoded das video was ich hab zu einem haufen schrott :C
<jokrebel> hi
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> die aktualisierungsverwaltung hängt schon ewig bei "preparing dpkg" fest und der abbrechen button ist ausgeblendet. was kann ich tun?
<Fussel> umschreibe mal "ewig" lolmatic 
<lolmatic> über ne stunde
<Fussel> hm, das ist lang joa, kann aber auch mal vorkommen
<lolmatic> wie das kann vorkommen? die updates sollten doch schon längst installiert sein...
<Fussel> nach einer neuistalation, oder "ewig" nimmi geupdatet? lolmatic 
<lolmatic> jo, neuinstallation
<Fussel> achso lolmatic dann gedulde dich noch ne stunde lolmatic kann als dauern
<lolmatic> ist ja ganz schön 3st
<lolmatic> ich kill das ding jetzt
<Fussel> jedenfalls ist das sehr ungesund, sowas abzubrechen, und sollte man nur im äusersten notfall machen
<Fussel> kann sein, dass danach garnix mehr geht
<Fussel> und so nen altes altes system kann als ne ganz schöne weile dauern, bis es frisch ist
<defpon> hi
<defpon> kann mir jmd helfen??? meine umlaute sehen im thunderbird(win) verballert aus, die ich mittels einem bash script > mail via postfix versende - meine locale ist de_DE.UTF-8, wie kann ich die korrekte anzeige von öäüßÖÄÜ einrichten? danke
<olli_> moin, Bei Kubuntu wird in Dolphin links eine Partition angezeigt, die schon gemounted ist, wie kann ich das korrigieren?, eventuell kann man es anpassen, das es über die UUID gemounted wird, damit solche Fehler nicht mehr passieren?
<olli_> bzw das Problem ist das die Laufwerke bei jedem Start neu erkannt werden und die Liste mit den Wechseldatenträgern in den Systemeinstellungen vollgemüllt sind mit alten ungültigen Einträgen
<ppq> meine externe platte hatte zwischenzeitlich mysteriöse probleme, wurde erst als sde erkannt und gemountet, dann als sdf und dann als sdg. jetzt kann ich sie nicht mehr umounten: umount: cannot umount /dev/sdf1 -- /dev/sdg1 is mounted over it on the same point.
<ppq> kann ich das irgendwie forcen?
<ppq> könnte rebooten, aber das muss ja irgendwie auch eleganter gehen
<Deem> ppq: mal versucht sdg zu umounten?
<ppq> hab ich, selbe meldung
<michael_> hey
<michael_> ich hab ein problem mit UEC
<michael_> hat jemand UEC auf hetzner servern laufen? weiß nicht genau wie ich uec auf den dedi maschinen installieren soll.
<michael_> installations routine gibts es ja für ubunut bei hetzner nicht. cd ist nicht vorhanden und image ist nur minimal
<michael_> ein kleiner tip wäre schon recht hilfreich, bin noch am rumprobieren^^
<minorbug> passt, ich machs einfach über packed install
<DonStevone2> Huhu kann mir jemand bei einem kleinen problemchen helfen? :)
<dadrc> ,frag? DonStevone2 
<shetlandpony> DonStevone2: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<DonStevone2> ok also ich möchte auf ubuntu umsteigen und hab es installiert problem ich habe ein avm wlan stick aber nur win treiber. Mit Wine soll das wohl laufen nur wie installiere ich wine unter ubuntu ohne internet?
<DonStevone2> kann ich das irgendwo herunterladen und hinzufügen?
<hdp> Du suchst Ndiswrapper.
<rumpe1> DonStevone2, wlan-treiber für wine? ... klingt abenteuerlich. Versuche lieber, das direkt unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen.
<DonStevone2> naja aber ich habe ja nur die win treiber die exe kann ich unter ubuntu scheinbar nicht ausführen (das hab ich schon probiert) :D
<ppq> DonStevone2: <hdp> Du suchst Ndiswrapper.
<DonStevone2> ich guck mir mal den ndiswrapper an danke :)
<ppq> ,ndiswrapper? DonStevone2, da
<shetlandpony> DonStevone2, da: siehe wlan ndiswrapper
<ppq> hmpf
<ppq> egal, afk
<Deem> ,wlan ndiswrapper?
<shetlandpony> Deem, WLAN NdisWrapper ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> ,wlan ndiswrapper? DonStevone2 
<shetlandpony> DonStevone2, WLAN NdisWrapper ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> shetlandpony: du bist heute wiedermal unglaublich schnell. :P
<shetlandpony> nicht wirklich Deem ;) du bist heute wiedermal unglaublich schnell. :P
<DonStevone2> ja moment und danke an alle so schnell komm ich nicht nach :D
<k1l_> ,bot? DonStevone2 
<shetlandpony> DonStevone2: ich bin ein bot ;p
<DonStevone2> hmm
<NathanDrake> hey wie ist der fachbegriff für die ubuntu struktur doch gleich^^
<jham> welche struktur meinst du?
<NathanDrake> das was unter ~ ist als /home /tmp usw die art der struktur 
<jham> hierarchie? :D
<rumpe1> man hier
<NathanDrake> ja und wie nennt man die hierarchie
<jham> man hier, man dort...
<jham> hat das einen speziellen namen?
<rumpe1> NathanDrake, hierarchy
<jham> hoechstens filesystem hierarchy standard von linux halt :)
<rumpe1> man hier:  ".... CONFORMING TO The   Filesystem  Hierarchy  Standard,  Version  2.2  <http://www.path‐name.com/fhs/>."
<jham> wenn's hier nicht steht, dann hat's wohl keinen bekannten namen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<anarchysm_> Tagchen. Ich wollte gerade Gnome 3 unter 11.04 installieren, aber irgendwie will das nicht so recht. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<apollo13> nein, da falscher channel
<dadrc> ,natty? anarchysm_ 
<shetlandpony> anarchysm_: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<anarchysm_> Damn.. ich meine 10.10 -.-
<Deem> anarchysm_: für 10.10 gibt es kein gnome3
<dadrc> Dann was Deem sagt :>
<anarchysm_> Gut. Dann nicht ;)
<apollo13> hmm, /me tends to disagree, ich installier hier grad gnome3
<Deem> apollo13: aus dem launchpad repo?
<dadrc> apollo13, nicht aus irgendwelchen offiziell unterstützten Quellen
<apollo13> natürlich nicht, da es gnome3 auch noch nicht gibt ist selbst kompilieren ja der einzig sinnvolle weg
<Deem> apollo13: seit gestern 22 uhr ist es offiziel released
<Deem> ein launchpad repo gibt es offiziel nur für 11.04
<apollo13> echt? oO
<Deem> fertige pakete von gnome selbst gibt es nur für opensuse oder fedora
<Deem> ubuntu wird auch kein gnome3 bekommen, da mr shuttleworth auf unity setzt
<apollo13> das war klar, ja
<anarchysm_> Okay. Hinbekommen. Sieht aber erstmal merkwürdig aus
<Minze> ich versuche nun seit mehreren tagen unter 10.10 den fritz-stick zum laufen zu bekomen, ohne erfolg
<Minze> nun dachte ich an die 10.4lts, und fragte mich ob die hier verlinkten fertig-pakete noch aktuell sind?
<Minze> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fritz-wlan-usb-stick-unter-64-bit-mit-ndiswra/#post-2512409
<shetlandpony> Minze's url: http://tinyurl.com/3n8arsv | Problem bei Ndiswrapper patchen (FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick unter 64 Bit) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<stefan__> hallo, kann mir mal jemand helfen bei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400069/ diesen Problem, Xserver haut mir eine fehlerhafte config raus
<stefan__> hab einen hp pavilion dv7 laptop mit ner ati radeon hd6770 und einer mobile Intel (R) HD Grafik
<stefan__> hab mirauch schon ati catalyst drauf gemacht dieser sagt mir , das ich noch keinen grafiktreiber installiert hab
<k1l> stefan__: prinzipiell braucht man keine xorg.conf mehr, man kann sie aber anlegen. dann musst du dich für eine graka im bios entscheiden. mit dem umschalt dingsbums kann linux nicht umgehen
<stefan__> achso
<stefan__> naja ich wunder mich nur über die auflösung von ubuntu
<stefan__> in windows hab ich 1900X600 und hier hab ich nur 1024x768
<Minze> was für ein merkwürdiges setup ist das? 1900x600?
<stefan__> setup ?
<Minze> was für ein monitor(e)
<Minze> etwas merkwürdige auflösung :)
<stefan__> laptop
<stefan__> thx nochmal k1l 
<vectory> (j ubuntu
<qohelet> Hallo, weiß jemand von euch, wie ich im /dev-Ordner auf eine per USB-gemountete Nikon Kamera zugreife?
<Fuchs> qohelet: abhaengig davon, ob die USB Kamera sich als Massenspeicher anmeldet oder nicht
<Fuchs> qohelet: dmesg | tail -n 10  direkt nach dem Einstecken waere interessant, in einem pastebin
<qohelet> Über gphoto2 wird es gemountet
<Fuchs> wenn massenspeicher: einfach mounten. Wenn kein Massenspeicher: libgphoto2 nehmen, nicht ueber /dev gehen
<qohelet> Ist schon gemountet
<qohelet> Ich möchte ein dd-Backup machen
<qohelet> Weiß aber nicht, über welche Datei das geht
<Fuchs> gar nicht, in dem Fall 
<Fuchs> Karte raus, in einen Kartenleser rein. 
<qohelet> Ich kann also kein dd-Backup von der Speicherkarte machen, die via Kamera angeschlossen ist
<qohelet> Mein Kartenleser ist kaputt
<Fuchs> ziemlich sicher nicht, weil die Kamera kein Blockdevice sein duerfte, ziemlich sicher. 
<qohelet> Weißt du, ob ich über photorec oder so auf die Kamera zugreifen kann?
<qohelet> Dass ich die Bilderwiederherstellung direkt mache
<Fuchs> nein, Du kannst irgend ein gphoto2 Frontend nehmen und hoffen, dass es kann was Du vor hast. Apropos, was genau hast Du denn vor, und warum?
<spot_> -.-
<qohelet> Ich habe aus versehen meine Speicherkarte formatiert
<Fuchs> qohelet: dann hol Dir einen Kartenleser 
<Fuchs> die kosten nicht mehr viel 
<qohelet> Mein Kartenleser ist kaputt, deswegen würde ich gerne eine Datenwiederherstellung über die Kamera machen
<Fuchs> wird nichts werden, ziemlich sicher. 
<qohelet> Muss ich dann morgen erledigen
<qohelet> Ok, aber auf jeden Fall Danke!
<qohelet> Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend :)
 * Wedelwolf zieht Fuchs gaaanz langsam zu sich
 * Fuchs schiebt Wedelwolf in den OT-Kanal, oder, noch besser, ein Query :)
<erwin> hallo zusammen
<erwin> weiß jemand wie ich der PATH Variablen ein Pfad hinzufügen kann?
<Fuchs> ja
<erwin> und kann es mir auch jemand verraten :)
<Fuchs> export PATH=$PATH:/zusatz/1:/zusatz/2
<erwin> thx
<tuxampol> Nach einer deinstallation von Pulsaudio  kann >>Skype-wrapper << nicht mehr ausgeführt werden. Erneutes installieren von Pulsaudio bringt keinen Erfolg.
<tuxampol> Kindprozess »skype-wrapper« konnte nicht ausgeführt werden (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<fellbuendel> tuxampol: ich würde da mal vermuten, dass eine Einstellungsdatei irgendwo zwischen skype und pulseaudio verloren gegangen ist... wobei skype eigentlich kein pulseaudio brauchen sollte
<tuxampol> skype startet nur über den Terminal
<pcundco> hi wenn ich unter ubuntu 10.10 Updates Installiere kommt diese fellermeldung http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367373/ aber die Updates werden anscheinend trotzdem installiert. Was ist das Problem und wie löse ich dies? 
<tuxampol> Hm?
<pcundco> ???
<pcundco> hi wenn ich unter ubuntu 10.10 Updates Installiere kommt diese fellermeldung http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367373/ aber die Updates werden anscheinend trotzdem installiert. Was ist das Problem und wie löse ich dies? 
<spot_> hmm
<spot_> versuch mal
<spot_> mit  sh /etc/init.d/collectd stop
<spot_> den daemon zu stoppen und evtl neu zu starte
<spot_> n
<pcundco> test: 50: stop: unexpected operator
<pcundco> test: 55: stop: unexpected operator
<pcundco> test: 59: 0: unexpected operator
<pcundco> test: 65: 1: unexpected operator
<pcundco> Stopping statistics collection and monitoring daemon: collectd.
<Fuchs> ,paste? pcundco 
<shetlandpony> pcundco: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<pcundco> okok 
<spot_> hmm versuch mal
<spot_> mit dem gestoppten daemon die updates zu machen 
<spot_> oder mit 
<spot_>  sh /etc/init.d/collectd start
<spot_> den daemon neu zu starten und dann updates zu machen
<pcundco> ja aber ich habe keine updats mehr die werde trotz feller instalirt aber ich instalire mal so ein program
<spot_> was für ein Programm?
<pcundco> scummvm
<pcundco> da komt auch eine fellermeldung
<bekks> "Fehlermeldung".
<bekks> Welche?
<pcundco> und immer Fehler beim Bearbeiten von collectd (--configure) 
<DeannaT2> huhu nagetier
<chris_osx> guten abend
<DeannaT2> hallo chris_osx 
<pcundco> bei mir spinnt anscheint collectd wie krige ich das wider hin?
<chris_osx> wie installiere ich das neue gnome 3, das gestern erschienen ist, auf meinem ubuntu 10.10?
<k1l> chris_osx: selbst kompilieren iirc. nen ppa gibts nur für natty, die ist aber noch beta bis ende april
<bullgard4> chris_osx: In Launchpad gibt es ein PPA.
<pcundco> bei mir spinnt anscheint collectd wie kriege ich das wider hin?
<chris_osx> wie komme ich aufs launchpad?
<chris_osx> ist das ein programm oder eine seite?
<k1l> bullgard4: sicher, dass es das ppa für "nicht natty" gibt?
<k1l> launchpad.net
<bullgard4> Nein.
<chris_osx> danke
<Fuchs> chris_osx: launchpad.net ist eine Seite, siehe: 
<Fuchs> ,fremdquelle? chris_osx 
<shetlandpony> chris_osx: Das kann passieren wenn man blind alles zur Paketverwaltung hinzufuegt: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<Fuchs> heh, das war nicht, was ich wollte
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? chris_osx 
<shetlandpony> chris_osx, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> wobei das andere auch eine schoene Warnun gist
<k1l> chris_osx: aber lies nochmal was ich schrieb. das gibts nicht für dein 10.10
<chris_osx> k1l: ok vielen dank
<chris_osx> schade, hätte es gerne probiert. soll fast so gut sein wie os x hat man mir erzählt
<Fuchs> pcundco: Du koenntest ein apt-get -f install  und ein dpkg-reconfigure collectd versuchen. Irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiv? 
<chris_osx> aber selbst compilieren müsste gehen
<pcundco> ok
<pcundco> das funktionir nicht
<k1l> vlt noch vorher den collectd stoppen
<k1l> ,fn? pcundco 
<shetlandpony> pcundco: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<pcundco> das komt im terminal http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367409/
<POVaddct> .oO(hostname mit leerzeichen...)
<pcundco> ja
<POVaddct> sieht man ja, wie gut das klappt
<pcundco> warum
<Fuchs> das Problem ist ein anderes, und zwar das er ein Restart auf /etc/init.d/collectd versucht, das fehl schlaegt. Deswegen sollte man collectd vorher, wie gesagt wurde, beenden. 
<POVaddct> okay, es ist nicht die ursache des paketproblems
<POVaddct> aber leerzeichen in hostnamen sind trotzdem nicht zulaessig
<pcundco>  funktionirt aber
<POVaddct> nein, siehe "cannot resolve ..."
<pcundco> Ich habes probirt mit dem gestopten aber das war das ergebnis
<pcundco> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367415/
<nahab> hi, kennt jemand ein tool, wo ich videos von verschiedenen videoplattformen (wie zb youtube ) suchen, runterladen und konvestieren kann?
<k1l> sudo invoke-rc.d collectd stop
<BuZZ-T> nahab: Suchen und runterladen geht zB mit miro. Konvertieren mit ffmpeg
<k1l> pcundco: nicht sh
<BuZZ-T> miro kann halt viel mehr, aber auch das
<nahab> BuZZ-T,  thx
<k1l> nahab: "apt-cache search youtube" bringt einiges an download helfern. umwandeln geht z.b. einfach mit dem "sound converter"
<BuZZ-T> k1l: youtube-dl hab ich neulich versucht, ging aber bei ein paar Tests nie
<pcundco> selbes problem ist immernoch d
<pcundco> da*
<NathanDrake> danke @ topic fhs meinte ich :P
<nahab> BuZZ-T,  wie finde ich 
<pcundco> oder denkt ihr das das Problem mit dem Update auf 11.04 weg wäre?
<nahab> ffmpeg
<BuZZ-T> ffmpeg ist ein Konsolenprogramm, das Paket heißt auch so
<k1l> pcundco: fehlermeldung!
<Minze> so mit der 10.04lts klappt die konfiguration vom stick -.-
<pcundco> die selbe wie hir  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367415/
<nahab>  BuZZ-T miro zeigt mirnicht an wie lange die videos sind  was gibt es noch?
<k1l> pcundco: du sollst nich "sh" nehmen
<k1l> gib mal ein: sudo invoke-rc.d collectd stop und dann sudo dpkg --configure collectd . dann alles wieder nopasten
<pcundco> habe ich auch nicht aber der feler ist der selbe gepliben
<Fuchs> pcundco: Du koenntest  collectd auch einmal purgen und neu installieren
<pcundco> hat auch nichsgebracht
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<BuZZ-T> nahab: mit was das geht, weiß ich nicht. Du kannst in miro aber natürlich show more -> web page machen, dann hast du das Video im Browser
<Fuchs> gut, wenn Du offensichtlich keine Hilfe weisst, dann gibt es auch keine. 
<Fuchs> s/weisst/willst/ 
<shetlandpony> fuchs meant: gut, wenn Du offensichtlich keine Hilfe willst, dann gibt es auch keine. 
<BuZZ-T> pcundco: magst du nicht mal die aktuelle Ausgabe in der Konsole in ein paste Dienst schmeißen und nicht nur sagen "geht nicht" und "is wie die alte Ausgabe"?
<pcundco> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367429/
<BuZZ-T> "$ sh /etc/init.d/collectd stop" <- das soll sudo und nicht sh heißen
<BuZZ-T> wurde dir ein paar mal gesagt
<BuZZ-T> und dass du versuchst das Paket zu purgen, seh ich auch nicht
<pcundco> das habe ich vorher gemacht nicht im terminal
<BuZZ-T> stop den Dienst erstmal
<pcundco> habe ich
<BuZZ-T> liest du auch was man dir schreibt? Hast du nicht weil du dich nach wie vor verschrieben hast
<BuZZ-T> "sudo /etc/init.d/collectd stop" <- zeig die Ausgabe davon
<pcundco> Stopping statistics collection and monitoring daemon: collectd.
<BuZZ-T> na dann lief er ja doch noch. Jetzt kannst du sudo dpkg-reconfigure collectd nochmal ausführen
<BuZZ-T> und nur zur Information, ich kenn den collectd gar nicht, ich hab bloß das gleiche hier gelesen wie du und erzähle es dir nochmal
<pcundco> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/367438/
<k1l> pcundco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/collectd/+bug/297288/comments/7
<k1l> das mal probieren. ansonsten würde ich mal die leerzeichen aus dem host nehmen.
<POVaddct> kuck an, also doch
<pcundco> gehen - in dem namen?
<POVaddct> ja
<pcundco> ok
<olli__> Hallo, mein Plasma startet nach einem Neustart nicht mehr. Wenn ich plasma-desktop manuell starte wird die Konsole mit Konsole::ColorSchemeManager::loadColorScheme: color scheme with name " Black " has already been found, ignoring vollgespamt, aber plasma startet nicht.
<olli__> Ich hoffe es hat jemand einen Lösungsansatz
<pcundco> danke jetzt funktioniert alles wider :)
<k1l> pcundco: für die zukunft: nicht so mit informationen geizen. das beschleunigt das ganze immer
<pcundco> ok
<stefan__> Nabend zusammen
<stefan__> Wisst ihr woran das liegen kann, wenn Ubuntu statt runterzufahren, zu 80% wieder im Login Screen landet?
<stefan__> Bin laut google nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem, aber Lösungen gibts wohl keine
<Andre_Re> hallo zusammen
<Andre_Re> kennt sich hier jemand etwas mit unity aus?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Andre_Re> ich würde gerne den menübalken nach rechts bzw. unten packen, da links neben meinem hauptbildschirm noch ein zweiter bildschirm steht
<Andre_Re> das menü hängt jetzt etwas "zwischen den parteien"
<Frickelpit> imho nicht möglich
<dadrc> eigentlich 'ne Frage für +1, oder?
<Frickelpit> nein, da auch 10.10 in der netbook-edition unity hat
<dadrc> uh, richtig.
<Andre_Re> hallo nochmal
<Andre_Re> sorry, rechner hat gerade gesponnen
<Andre_Re> hat mir vielleicht schon wer geantwortert?
<empinator> ne :-)
<kltrg> hiho, wir möchten ein system mit softwareraid (raid 1) installieren und das ganze verschlüsselt. dazu dachte ich mir das wir ein großes lvm anlegen über beide platten und dann im lvm auf jeder platte je eine identische partition anlegen und die als raid verknüpfen. macht das soweit sinn?
<apollo13> nein
<kltrg> dachte ich mir :D ich weiß nur grad net wie wir das kombinieren können ;)
<apollo13> zuunterst raid, dann darüber nen container für dm-crypt und dann darin nen lvm
<bekks> Ack.
<apollo13> bekks: freut mich dass du meiner meinung bist *duck und weg*
<bekks> ;)
<B4ckBOne-> ich habe diesen c++ code compiliert: http://pastie.org/1769672 . bash kann aber die erstellte datei nicht ausführen:Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.  Warum? ist doch nur ein hallo welt programm ...
<ppq> B4ckBOne-: ohne den paste gelesen zu haben - executable bit ist gesetzt?
<B4ckBOne-> ppq: chmod +x hab ich gemacht, dann ./hallo-welt.o 
<sdx23> B4ckBOne-: Nopaste die Ausgabe von file hallo-welt.o #ä
<apollo13> warum hast du nen .o, der default wäre a.out für sowas einfaches
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass du dort kein csdtio includen brauchst und std::cin/count by using namespace std auch sinnlos ist.
<B4ckBOne-> apollo13: ich fang gerade bissl it proggen an. Ich hab falsch kompiliert (mit -c flag).
<apollo13> k, ja das tut nur kompilieren und assemblen aber nicht linken
<B4ckBOne-> apollo13: ich verwende im code cout und endl deshalb brauch ich iostream aber csdtio hätte ich wohl weglassen können
<apollo13> ja aber du hast using namespace, da reicht cin statt std::cin
<apollo13> same for endl und cout
<B4ckBOne-> ok apollo13 thx ;_)
<vectory> ich hab ein mittelkleines problem: (usr ist auf einer eigenen partition und der plazu wird langsam knapp ...
<vectory> ... mit gparted kann man wohl partitionsgrößen anpassen. aber allgemein ist nicht mehr viel platz auf meiner 160gb hdd
<vectory> würde also gerne ein paar programme deinstallieren
<vectory> zusätzlich kann ich /usr ja immer noch anpassen, die frage dazu: muss ich die grun.conf dafür anpassen?
<vectory> grub*
<ppq> vectory: nein, eigentlich nicht
<grossing> mir würde jetzt kein Programm einfallen nach dessen Deinstallation die grub.conf angepaßt werden müßte
<ppq> wieso hast du bei einer so kleinen platte überhaupt /usr innerhalb der selben platte ausgelagert?
<vectory> err, schon lange her :)
<ppq> und wenn überhaupt, bearbeitet man nich die grub.cfg (was wohl gemeint war), sondern die /etc/default/grub . aber da gibts keinen grund zu
<vectory> hmmm, ich dachte an die /etc/fstab
<apollo13> oO
<apollo13> was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<vectory> beide verweisen auf fesplatten partitionen
<vectory> iirc
<grossing> wenn du nur Programme deinstallieren willst mußt du weder das eine noch das andere anfassen
<vectory> anders gefragt, kann ich einfach eine live cd mit gparted einschieben und die größen der partitionen verändern, ohne probleme mit grub und ubuntu zu kriegen? 
<apollo13> ja, aber die partition wird dadurch auch nicht größer
<vectory> was soll ich dann tun?
<apollo13> partition vergrößern, filesystem löschen und neu anlegen
<apollo13> aber natürlich nur mit backup
<apollo13> und bevorzugt aus der konsole und nicht mit gparted
<apollo13> wobei mit filesystem die einträge in der partitionstabelle gemeint sind und nicht der echte content
<vectory> back-up geht nicht so einfach, vorallem nich schnell
<apollo13> du kannst es auch ohne machen, nur versprech ich dir dass nacher nix mehr geht
<apollo13> abgesehen davon, wenn du __hier__ fragen musst wie du das machen sollst solltest du ohne backup so oder so an den sachen nicht rumschrauben
<apollo13> hmm, wobei bei meiner variante werden keine neuen superblocks angelegt, müsste ich auch mal schaun ob das so sinnvoll ist *gg*
<vectory> hieße das, ich sollte zwei partitionen löschen und aus dem freien platten platz zwei neue anlegen?
<apollo13> nicht wirklich ne
<apollo13> mach zuerst mal ne sicherung ;)
<vectory> geht nicht
<vectory> jeden falls heute nicht mehr
<apollo13> ja dann wird heute auch nix mehr draus, so einfach das ist…
<grossing> anders formuliert: wenn die Daten platt sind hast wieder Platz (und das ganz schnell)
<vectory> also ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob das vergrlßern der partitionen so einfach geht
<vectory> wenn das nicht geht muss ich wohl erst nochmal ein bischen lesen
<grossing> vectory, was spräche gegen eine zweite Platte oder auch eine größere Platte?
<apollo13> gparted kanns möglicherweise sogar, aber afaik haut er da das journal und was weiß ich weg (zumindest hatte ich da mal probleme)
<vectory> der einkaufspreis :D
<apollo13> hu?
<vectory> bin ein armer student
<apollo13> platten kosten heutzutage nix mehr ;) spätestens in einem monat ist der restplatz eh schon wieder voll
<vectory> nah
 * apollo13 ist auch student
<grossing> spontan finde ich Platten für 42€
<vectory> das erinnert mich an die zweite frage die hab
<apollo13> da wären folgende möglichkeiten: a) weniger saufen, b) weniger saufen, c) weniger saufen und schon ist geld da
<apollo13> die dann wäre?
<vectory> ich hab ein haifen progs installiert, die ich nie benutze, mit ner 1tb platte wär das auch kein problem, aber jezuz möcht ich n paar sachen löschen und weis net wie apt das macht
<apollo13> naja was du über apt installiert hast darfst auch nur so wieder deinstallieren
<vectory> also, wenn ein prog installiert wird werden ja abhängigkeiten installiert, wenn ich das prog deinstalliere bleiben die abhöngigkeiten aber, wie krieg ich die nun weg? sind das orphans?
<apollo13> wer sagt das abhängigkeiten installiert bleiben?
<ppq> apt-get hat da die autoremove funktion für
<apollo13> siehe ^
<apollo13> und die funktion ist sogar sicher ;)
<apollo13> sprich tut nur das löschen was wirklich nimmer gebraucht wird, zumindest von dpkg paketen nimmer gebraucht wird
<vectory> klingt gut
<ppq> kontrollier trotzdem dass das nichts löscht was du noch brauchst
<vectory> wenn da libxyz gelöscht wird sagt mir das doch erstmal nicht viel
<vectory> verunsicher mich jetzt nich noch ;)
<vectory> kann man compiz raushauen, wenn keine visuellen effekte aktiviert sind?
<vectory> nimmt > 500 mb weg
<elementz> bei mir startet das bluetooth device beim start automatisch. an welcher stelle sorge ich dafür, dass das device beim booten nicht aktiviert wird? ich möchte den dienst selbst weiterhin starten
<ppq> elementz: soweit ich weiß, ist das sogar ein eintrag im gnome autostart menü
<ppq> den kannst du einfach deaktivieren..
<vectory> das beantwortet die frage nur halb
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, meinst du den Bluetooth-Dienst oder die Bluetooth-Hardware?
<elementz> hm. ich will ja nicht den dienst selbst nicht ausführen. sondern nur die hardware ausschalten
<elementz> die wird momentan automatisch eingeschaltet beim booten
<vectory> die lösung ist vllt die gleiche
<dadrc> Dafür benutz ich rfkill
<dadrc> Moment
 * apollo13 täschelt den hardware switch auf seinem thinkpad
<elementz> naja, ich weiss ja wie ich das device ausschalte. nur wie sorge ich dafür, dass es erst gar nicht startet?
<apollo13> tätschelt*
<elementz> apollo13: also mein hardware switch schaltet wlan dann gleich mit aus. das bringt nicht viel
<elementz> ;-)
<vectory> was für treiber hast du?
<vectory> wenns madwifi ist lies mal das hier 
<dadrc> elementz, ich hab 'rfkill block bluetooth' in der /etc/rc.local
<vectory> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203242
<dadrc> Damit ist bluetooth nach dem Booten aus, ich kanns über das Applet anmachen, wenn ich es brauche
<ppq> vectory: das bezieht sich auf wlan und ist 5 jahre alt..
<vectory> k -_-
<elementz> dadrc: das scheint wohl die einfachste lösung zu sein.
<dadrc> Anscheinend... funktioniert ja auch gut, wenig Aufwand. Und wenn es dann eben 1-2 Sekunden nach dem Booten an ist, was solls.
<vectory> ich würd dazu noch ne fehler abfrage schreiben, weil ich grad bash scripts lerne :)
<vectory> if [ $? ]; then echo "BLUETOOTH IST NOCH AN" >> irgendnlog; fi
<vectory> wobei, ich kenn die rückgabewerte von rfkill natürlich nicht
<elementz> vectory: was bringt dir das in der rc.local?
<Deem> vectory: wenn du aber $? abfrägst, ohne einen bestimmten rückgabewert abzufragen, echot der immer
<vectory> fehlerbehandlung ist immer gut
<vectory> was meinst du?
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-08
<vectory> ich meine, wenn alles klappt ist $? 0 und der if block wird nicht ausgeführt
<vectory> sollte zumindest so sein in nem ordentlichen unix commando
<Deem> vectory: du fragst ja nur ob $? einen wert zurück gibt und das tut es ja
<vectory> wie gesagt ich lern noch
<Deem> du musst glaub ich -n nehmen. wobei $? ja nur einen rückgabewert zurückgibt, wenn es denn einen fehlergeben kann
<vectory> und misch da viel mit c, wenn ich am abend vorher in c geschrieben hab
<vectory> _S
<vectory> :S
<Deem> ob bluetooth an oder aus ist gibt nicht wirklich irgendwelche fehlermledungen zurück
<Ij0n> hey. der ordner ~/.cache/desktop-couch ist ziemlich groß, 1,1GB genau gesagt. was sind da für Daten drin die soviel Platz verbrauchen und welches Programm produziert die?
<NTQ> irgend ein programm empfängt und sendet bei mir durchgehend mit 7 kb/s
<NTQ> weiß jemand wie man feststellen kann, welches programm das ist?
<NTQ> hm... seitdem ich mit wireshark die daten abgefangen hab und die IP gepingt hab, hat's aufgehört
<Miller42> Muß im Autostart  eigentlich ein Fenstermanager eingetragen sein?
<witchdoc> bei windows NEIN - was meinst du mit Autostart? 
<shrekk> moin
<bullgard4> Per Dafault ist nc ein Softlink auf /bin/nc.openbsd. Welche Alternativen dazu erlaubt das »Alternatives«-System?
<snooky> hi all
<ppq> Luzifer: dein clock funktioniert nicht, da dein auto-identify zu spät greift, erst nach dem autojoin (liegt an freenode). fix: nickserv passwort als serverpasswort eintragen. so erzeugst du nicht bei jedem reconnect 4 zeilen
<Luzifer> ppq: okay danke fuer den hinweis. schaue ich mir mal an.
<_pingu> installier gerad zum 2'ten mal ubuntu 804LTS in einer VM. Zuerst war das Z der Tatsatur Y obwohl ich überall germany gewählt hab. was kann ich anderes versuchen?
<ppq> _pingu: alternate cd? im isolinux bootmenü (da wo du zwischen memtest, installation starten etc wählen kannst) auch schon deutsch ausgewählt? geht afair mit F6
<_pingu> seh auch, das man das tastaturlayout bei der inst. direkt testen kann. Germany gibt immer y für z
<_pingu> ppq: desktop cd
<ppq> _pingu: achso, k. auch bei der desktop cd kann man das schon da auswählen
<TheInfinity> _pingu: klingt sehr nach nem vm problem.
<ppq> _pingu: ah und btw, nur so aus interesse, wieso 8.04 und nicht 10.04?
<_pingu> TheInfinity: ich schrieb auch VM. Ist virtaulbox
<_pingu> ppq: tests
<TheInfinity> _pingu: und ich vermute halt dass das n vm problem ist. :)
<_pingu> TheInfinity: ach so.
<_pingu> jemand ne idee wie ich ein F6 / Strg+Alt an einen VirtualBox gast schick auf den ich per vncviewer zugreif?
<_pingu> genauer: jemand ne idee wie ich ein F6 / Strg+Alt an einen VirtualBox gast schick auf dessen host ich per vncviewer zugreif?
<ppq> IchGuckLive: hier ist der support-kanal, nicht nebenan ;)
<ppq> IchGuckLive: f-spot oder digikam oder was auch immer.. was genau hast du vor?
<ppq> _pingu: host-taste (default: strg rechts) und F6
<ppq> _pingu: und wieso greifst du auf den host rechner zu und nicht direkt auf den gast? virtualbox hat doch diese rdp funktion
<IchGuckLive> ppq: Danke das hat aber nur perifär mit uvuntu zu tun deswegen offtopic 
<IchGuckLive> die bilder sind alle zu dunkel ich würde die gerne brighter color intensety und sharpen setzen 
<IchGuckLive> alle 450 per batch auf einmal
<ppq> IchGuckLive: softwareempfehlungen unter ubuntu kannst du ruhig hier stellen :) aber sehr schön dass du überhaupt überlegt hast wo das hingehört, das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich :D
<ppq> IchGuckLive: dann ist imagemagick vielleicht was für dich, guck mal doku/manpages/ubuntuuserswiki an
<IchGuckLive> lektion hier schon gelernt !
<ppq> :p
<ppq> IchGuckLive: gimp kann auch sowas, aber es kann sein dass das komplizierter ist als imagemagick
<_pingu> ppq: wenn der guest nicht installiert ist, wird mir die funktion noch nichts nutzen
<ppq> _pingu: die funktion stellt virtualbox bereit, nicht irgendne software im guest
<_pingu> ppq: ok, ich schau mal
<ppq> ist von der benutzung her mit kvm over ip vergleichbar ;p
<ppq> _pingu: ist in den einstellungen zur vbox unter anzeige -> fernsteuerung+
<ppq> und achte drauf dass der port in deinem nat-router nicht weitergeleitet ist :D
<_pingu> ppq: siehst du was ich gerad mache? ich habe gesucht wo das ist. (-: der tab fernsteuerung ist allerdings deaktiviert
<_pingu> buh. egal welche germany tastaturbelegung ich wähle. z ist immer y
<sdx23> _pingu: Im Guest, oder wo?
<_pingu> sdx23: ja. bei der installation von 8.04lts desktop
<ppq> _pingu: ausgegraut? hmm.. virtualbox version 4.0.4? bei mir geht's und mein user ist in folgenden gruppen: "adm dialout fax cdrom tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare vboxusers truecrypt" vielleicht ist dafür netdev nötig, vboxusers ist ja sowieso obligatorisch
<_pingu> sdx23: ich mach jetzt einfach mal die inst. damit und check dann die xorg.conf
<_pingu> ppq: hab ne ältere version. das mit den gruppen check ich später mal.
<bullgard4>  Per Default ist nc ein Softlink auf /bin/nc.openbsd. Welche Alternativen dazu erlaubt das »Alternatives«-System?
<ppq> bullgard4: 'aptitude search netcat'
<dadrc> 'update-alternatives --list nc' sollte alle installierten anzeigen
<bullgard4> ppq, dadrc Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
<_pingu> wo find ich den das paket sun-java6-doc? es ist nicht bei der quelle die hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation genannt wird dabei.
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: du schreibst jetzt hundertmal an die tafel "ich werde in zukunft auch den nervigen text zwischen den dicken fetten copy&paste-befehlen lesen".
<k1l> _pingu: welche ubuntu version nutzt du?
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: optionale Dokumentation für Java, nur bis Ubuntu 9.10   -> hast ja recht
<_pingu> k1l: ubuntu 10.04
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: ich weiss, dass ich recht habe.... also ab jetzt, 100x.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: for i in $(seq 1 100); do echo "ich werde in zukunft auch den nervigen text zwischen den dicken fetten copy&paste-befehlen lesen"; done
<Imo> wiist ihr in welcher stadt die kirchturmuhren absichtlich falsch gestellt werden, damit der teufel verwirrt ist?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? Imo, sicher wer hier
<shetlandpony> Imo, sicher wer hier: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<_pingu> wieso gibt's eigentlich unter 10.04 python python2 und python2.6 und -V zeigt bei allen 2.6.5. Abwärtkompatibilität?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> In welchem paket finde ich denn mkrdns für ubuntu 10.04? In 8.04 wars in "dnscvsutil"
<dadrc> yogg, probier mal "apt-file search mkrdns"
<dadrc> Das durchsucht die bekannten Pakete nach einer Datei mit dem Namen mkrdns
<dadrc> In 10.10 find ich es allerdings nicht
<dAnjou> yogg: ansonsten kann man auch auf packages.ubuntu.com in allen repos nach paketinhalten suchen
<yogg> hmm gibt es jetzt ein anderes script/möglichkeit wie man automatisch die reverse lookup zone für bind erstellt?
<_pingu> kennt jemand ne khexedit alternative für gnome unter 10.04?
<dadrc> _pingu, bless
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: ghex
<empinator> _pingu: uex - UltraEdit
<_moep_> _pingu: vim
<_pingu> bless unterstützt schon mal nicht nur eine reine textsuche,w as ich sehr nett finde. uex muss ich gleich mal checken. UltraEdit ist gut.
<_pingu> _moep_: vim auch, ich weiß. (-;
<napterk> Hallo! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Terminal die Tastatur zu sperren und durch eine bestimmte Kombination von Tasten wieder zu entsperren?
<dAnjou> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112906
<dAnjou> an napterk 
<dAnjou> 2 min google übrigens
<Minze> so
<vectory> ne, fr
<napterk> dAnjou> Danke! hat es nur im Deutsch probiert.
<dAnjou> http://www.antusblog.de/2009/10/20/konsolenbildschirm-sperren-mit-vlock/
<dAnjou> weitere 2 minuten
<k1l> Minze: dann nopaste doch mal deine verknüpfung
<XxXMERLINXxX> Hallo versuche grad eine BD zum laufen zu bekommen aber will net so richtig kann mir jemand weiter helfen???
<Minze> http://s7.directupload.net/images/110408/6dkgevco.png
<k1l> ,wf? XxXMERLINXxX 
<shetlandpony> XxXMERLINXxX: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> Minze: achso, du meinst den menü eintrag.
<Minze> ja.
<XxXMERLINXxX> ubuntu 10.10 Blue ray disk lässt sich nicht abspielen wegen der verschlüsselung
<k1l> Minze: gib mal den ganzen pfad an, wenn jdownloader nicht im $PATH steht
<Minze> k, mal schauen :)
<k1l> ,codecs? XxXMERLINXxX hier ist was zu dem thema geschrieben unten
<shetlandpony> XxXMERLINXxX hier ist was zu dem thema geschrieben unten, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Minze> jetzt ist der ganze pfad eingefügt :)
<k1l> XxXMERLINXxX: ansonsten ist das mit dem kopierschutz auch immer ein bischen lotto ob es klappt oder nicht. wobei bei BD hab ich mangels hardware keine erfahrungen
<LetoThe2nd> XxXMERLINXxX: die einzige halboffizielle hilfe die man da geben kann ist https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<XxXMERLINXxX> ja danach habe ich es auch schon versucht aber will net so richtig...habe den lxBDplayer oder soll ich mal einen anderen versuchen???
<Minze> hmm vllt hilft dir dies
<Minze>  RestrictedFormatsBluRayAndHDDVD 
<Minze> hehe da war jemand schneller :)
<LetoThe2nd> XxXMERLINXxX: gehen, lesen, versuchen... und wenns nicht geht, pech gehabt.
<XxXMERLINXxX> ok danke
<Minze> pech gehabt.... und sich nach alternativen umsehen :P
<XxXMERLINXxX> :_)
<Minze> die dvd-version zB :)
<jokrebel> hi
<XxXMERLINXxX> lol
<Minze> hab da noch ein problem, und zwar tearing bei der videowiedergabe :(
<Minze> was kann man machen?
<Minze> keiner eine idee?
<k1l> welches ubuntu? welche graka? welcher treiber?
<Minze> 10.4 lts, hd-radeon 4890, treiberversion aus den repos
<jokrebel> Minze: ... welcher Player? 
<Minze> alle
<Minze> vlc, gnome mplayer, totem
<k1l> warst du nicht eh nen linuxmint user?
<Minze> nein.
<Minze> nicht vom namen irritieren lassen :)
<jokrebel> Minze: auch verchiedenen File-Arten versucht? 
<Minze> hab nur eine avi-datei hier, und das reine umbennen würd ja kaum was bringen :(
<Minze> probiers mal mit einem 1080p video auf youtube aus :)
<Minze> schlieren bzw. tearing ist auch dort vorhanden :(
<Minze> das video hat weniger tearing, obwohl die auflösung höher ist
<Minze> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxnF9rXFr38
<shetlandpony> Minze's youtube link:  YouTube - Contour HD 1080p - Test on German Highway 
<Minze> aber tearing ist schon vorhanden :(
<carlf1> Hi
<carlf1> Hab ein Problem mit xampp und einem symlink in /opt/lampp/htdocs auf ein Verzeichnis in meinem home-dir.
<carlf1> localhost/meinsymlink wirft immer ein Access forbidden.
<carlf1> In der httpd.conf ist sowohl Indexes als auch FollowSymLinks bei Options gesetzt.
<carlf1> Jemand eine Ahnung, woran das liegt und wie ich es behebe?
<Minze> nicht schlecht :)
<Minze> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/269998-15-ubuntu-video-tearing
<slartibartfast>  
<unicom> Hallo - kann man unter Gnome(2) Fenster in der (unteren) taskbar stapeln? Z.B. mehrere Instanzen ein und deselben Programms 
<k1l> unicom: AWN kann das z.b.
<k1l> ,awn? unicom 
<shetlandpony> unicom: Der Avant Window Navigator (AWN) ist eine dekorative, animierte Leiste am unteren Bildschirmrand, welche die Funktionalitaet einer Fensterleiste mit jener einer Schnellstartleiste vereint. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/avant_window_navigator
<unicom> danke
<julian_> hallo, ich brauch mal eure hilfe ich versuche gerade meine wlankarte zum laufen zu kriegen hab auch schon http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation durchgesehen und komme jetzt nicht mehr weiter wenn ich den befehl lspci eingebe bekomme ich die ausgabe http://paste.ubuntu.com/591293/ jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr weiter kann mit wer helfen? danke schon mal im vorraus :)
<julian_> ach ja weiß nicht ob es hilft aber ich hab ubuntu netbook version auf ein lenovo thinkpad edge
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<stegbth> ich versuche mit lucid von Samba auf einen Cups zu drucken
<TheInfinity> stegbth: hrhr. das hatte ich grade hinter mir. incl. verdammt vielem fluchen :)
<stegbth> im Cups.log und samba log steht immer client-error-not-authorized, wenn ich bei google danach suche kommt ich muss im cups allow 127.0.0.1 eintragen
<stegbth> das ist drin
<stegbth> trotzdem kommt der Fehler
<stegbth> TheInfinity: hast Du die Treiber auch draufkopiert?
<TheInfinity> stegbth: yep
<TheInfinity> stegbth: das war aber auch n größeres theater
<TheInfinity> stegbth: bzw. ... es geht bei mir nur mit root, ich war ehrlichgesagt zu faul herauszufinden warum. root für samba aktiviert, treiber draufkopiert, root deaktiviert.
<stegbth> das kann ich Dir beantworten
<TheInfinity> wo scheitert es denn bei dir?
<TheInfinity> und wie versuchst du zu drucken?
<stegbth> wegen root, enable privileges = yes
<stegbth> und SePrintOperatorPrivilege aktivieren, dann soll das auch jemand anders hochladen koennen. Ich mach das auch immer mit root
<stegbth> mein Problem ist, dass die Ausdrucke immer Print-Job client-error-not-authorized im samba.log und cups access.log
<TheInfinity> stegbth: das mit SePrintOperatorPrivelege habe ich auch nachher gefunden, war aber zu faul da genauer nachzuschauen. danke für die erläuterung :)
<TheInfinity> stegbth: in beiden logs? aber der fehler wird von cups geschmissen?
<stegbth> der Fehler kommt in beiden logs ja
<TheInfinity> stegbth: wie sieht deine cupsd.conf aus?
<stegbth> moment
<stegbth> TheInfinity: http://pastebin.com/2Xv0yYee
<TheInfinity> stegbth: hmm. ich verwende überall @local und habe ein Port 631 statt dem Listen drin
<TheInfinity> das letzte klingt sehr nach nem versuch
<stegbth> wo hast Du @local drin?
<stegbth> hast Du am samba noch Anpassungen vorgenommen?
<Speefak> namt
<stegbth>    printing = cups
<stegbth>    cups options = "raw"
<stegbth>    cups server = localhost:631
<Speefak> weis jmd wie ich mir mit orca texte vorlesen lassen kann ?
<Speefak> sitz hier schon 30 min und zweifel grad an mir
<Speefak> in den tasten kombiers steht KP_8 für eine zeile und KP_ADD fürs dokument
<czechel> hallo zusammen
<lolmatic> hi
<czechel> was kann ich hier genau tun? =) bin recht neu :)
<lolmatic> nach der installation eines thunderbird add-ons startet thunderbird nicht mehr (ubuntu) was kann ich tun?
<czechel> neu installen :D
<koegs> per konsole starten und nach fehlermeldungen ausschau halten
<Deem> Speefak: KP ist Keypad und ADD müsste Einfg sein und 8 erklärt sich aj von selbst :P
<Speefak> ja soweit bin ich auch nur orca will iwie nicht
<Deem> Speefak: gibt es denn irgendeine Fehlermeldung? was tut Orca/gibt es aus, wenn du es übers Terminal startest?
<Speefak> orca selber geht ja
<TheInfinity> stegbth: http://pastebin.com/8iPaXLyM - hier - die cupsd.conf und relevante teile der smb.conf
<Speefak> fenster texte etc geht alles
<Deem> Speefak: aber?
<Speefak> ich will texte von websiten vorlesen lassen
<Speefak> das tut nicht
<Speefak> hmm jetzt liest er zeielen weise
<Speefak> da is aber stranbge wie soll ein sehbehinderter das einstellen wenn ein lesefauler damit nicht zurecht kommt
<Speefak> da geht nicht
<Speefak> keien anzeige was orcq jetzt vorliest etc
<Speefak> mal geht ne zeiel mal ein wort mal gar nichts
<stegbth> TheInfinity: ich werde die config vergleichen
<lolmatic> habe einen ganz komisches problem: manchmal bleibt die maus irgendwie in einem fenster hängen und ich kann nur noch an einer bestimmten stelle klicken. zu anderen fenstern kann ich nur noch mit alt+tab wechseln. was könnte das sein? :/
<stegbth> TheInfinity: ich finde keine Unterschiede?
<lolmatic> koegs: thunderbird startet auch per konsole nicht, und gibt nix aus :O
<Robert_Zenz> lolmatic, du meinst das die Maus allgemein hängen bleibt?
<lolmatic> Robert_Zenz: den zeiger kann ich noch bewegen, aber die klicks werden nicht mehr überall registriert
<lolmatic> nach einer gewissen zeit gehts dann wieder
<Robert_Zenz> lolmatic, was für eine Maus, was für eine Ubuntu Version?
<lolmatic> 10.10, logitech mx 518
<stegbth> TheInfinity: ich glaube ich schaue mir die eigene Config an
<koegs> lolmatic: wie sieht denn überhaupt die ausgabe aus, wenn du TB per console startest?
<TheInfinity> stegbth: wirkliche unterschiede habe ich auch net gefunden, ausser eben das Listen. hast das mal probiert?
<lolmatic> koegs: kommander@Kommander:~$ thunderbird 
<lolmatic> kommander@Kommander:~$ 
<lolmatic> mit -safe-mode startet thunderbird auch nicht :O
<koegs> da kommt gar keine ausgabe?
<lolmatic> koegs: jo
<stegbth> TheInfinity: komisch ich bekomme immer meine eigene Version dargestellt
<stegbth> wobei er mir sogar bereits den Firefox im privaten Modus gestartet habe :(
<TheInfinity> stegbth: grrr. der hat die neue version net geuploaded :;o
<koegs> lolmatic: was sagt "file `which thunderbird`"?
<TheInfinity> stegbth: http://pastebin.com/MH5wfbkh - so
<stegbth> fuer was steht @LOCAL ? localhost
<lolmatic> koegs: /usr/bin/thunderbird: symbolic link to `../lib/thunderbird-3.1.8/thunderbird.sh'
<koegs> lolmatic: existiert diese datei?
<stegbth> TheInfinity: keine Aenderung Returning IPP client-error-not-authorized for Print-Job (ipp://localhost/printers/es7411) from localhost
<TheInfinity> ipp?
<TheInfinity> das ist kein lokaler drucker an cups?
<TheInfinity> kannst denn vom cups webinterface aus ne testseite drucken?
<stegbth> der drucker ist am cups ueber jetdirect angeschlossen, via ipp uebergibt der Samba den Job an den Cups
<stegbth> cups selber kann drucken
<stegbth> ich werde morgen danach googlen
<stegbth> welche Drucker hast Du eigentlich im Einsatz?
<lolmatic> koegs: ich finde die datei nicht, aber ich denke ich werde thunderbird mal neu installieren
<lolmatic> bin neu bei ubuntu
<TheInfinity> stegbth: früher erst ein HP und dann ein Xerox an USB
<TheInfinity> stegbth: jetzt ein Dell an IPP
<TheInfinity> stegbth: alles schön via logon scripts verteilt im windows netzwerk
<jinn> hey ubuntuusers =)
<jinn> emm ja ich hätte eine kleine frage ihr kennt sicher diese komische anfangsnachricht bei bash gnome-terminal ?? kann man die irgenwie entfernen ?? sry vieleicht eine dumme frage
<rumpel1> jinn, hm? welche genau?
<jinn> also ich benutze linux mint und wenn ich den terminal öffne also "gnome-terminal"
<jinn> kommt immer so ein pinguin oder ein hirsch mit ein text
<jinn> und erst dann workstation@username>
<rumpel1> lol...  in ubuntu kommt da garnix (außer prompt)
<rumpel1> mir fällt da allenfalls /etc/issue ein ... aber das ist wohl mehr für die ttys
<jinn> verdammt -.- linux mint ist ja cool aber wieso so ein witz XD hab jetzt gedit unten ein terminal und den muss ich immer zur helfe raufziehn damit ich die eingabezeile sehe 
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: das ist ein völlig hausgemachtes mint-problem. frag deren support, ubuntu macht das nicht. fertig.
<rumpel1> jinn, vielleicht mal über ein terminal "gnome-terminal" starten und gucken, obs da auch auftaucht
<LetoThe2nd> rumpel1: nene, das ist wirklich so ne ganz fiese mint-aktion. hab ich mal gesehen.
<rumpel1> oh.. ok
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen: deren verbastel-verhau, deren supporttickets. ende der durchsage.
<jinn> jo leider auch hmm auch bei gconf-editor steht nirgends was
<jinn> wird man schon ubuntu derivat rassistisch XD
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: nein, wir supporten nur nicht was andere verbockt haben.
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: du darfst es natürlich gern im ot versuchen
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? jinn 
<shetlandpony> jinn: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jinn> omg hab ihr schon mal von ein artz gehört wo gesagt hat neee das hat ein anderer artz verbockt das mach ich nicht sauber XD das verstehe ich unter wahre hilfe aber kein vorwurf 
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: wir hatten die diskussion schon tausend mal, ja wir sind kleinkariert, ja wir haben keine lust dir zu helfen, was auch immer... ist schon ok, wir sind die bösen. trotzdem EOS, geh ins OT oder zu den mint jungs.
<jinn> danke ich weis zzugeben das man es leider nicht weis ist schwierig ^^ nicht persönlich nehmen
<jinn> danke trozdem euer wiki ist wirklich cool bay 
<dadrc> Können wir nicht alle Wallbuntu-Nutzer bannen? :/
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: wirst du, hier vor allem und vor dem ganzen channel hoch und heilig versprechn, uns nie wiedder mit dem mint gemurkse auf den wecker zu fallen?
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: dann kriegst du von mir die in 30sec ergooglete lösung.
<jinn> ja wirklich nicht aber wiso habt ihr den was gegen mint 
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: ich weiss schon, ist schwer zuzugeben, dass man ot, ist, dass man nicht hören will, dass einem die regeln egal sind.
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: also wie schaut saus, deal?
<jinn> kann ich machen ok deal =)
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: also dann, leg los.
<jinn> also warscheindlich hab ihr hier keine lust mehr auf so ein of topic darum switch ich mal über und nerv nicht mehr die 30 sekunden lösung von LetoThe2nd geht warscheindich noch lenger 
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: die lösung ist seit 5min aufm screen, ich warte nur auf dein versprechen und eingeständnis.
<jinn> also mein versprechen hast du von mint gibts keine rede mehr =) ausser dieser satz 
<LetoThe2nd> + ot + das du nicht hören willst + den ganzen rest.
<Gamoder> Hmm ... also ich weiß nicht, ob ich das «richtige» gefunden habe, aber eig. findet man das in Google wirklich recht schnell ...
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: ich weiss.
<jinn> ja ich hab in google schon vieles gelesen aber nix ging ich schwöre kein topic mehr und nexstes mal hab ich auch ubuntu installiert =) aber drozdem vorübergehen wäre eine lösung cool 
<LetoThe2nd> jinn: wie gesagt: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/31 - nun geh mit gott, aber geh.
<LetoThe2nd> hat mich echt 30sec gekostet.
<Gamoder> (Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das MintMenu deutlich besser als das «Ubuntu»-Standard-Gnome-Menü ist)
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: du darfst mögen was du magst und auch sonstwo supporten, aber hier beschränken wir uns auf ubuntu. ganz einfach :-)
<jinn> LetoThe2nd du bist nicht der netteste aber mein held =) ich geh nicht mit gott aber geht trozdem XD
<LetoThe2nd> what a troll :-)
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> kriege leider in jagged alliance 2 sowie unreal tournament 2004 keinen sound zum laufen :( hat jemand ne idee? ja2 nutzt oss und bei unreal 2004 kriege ich die meldung dass die datei dsp nicht existiert :-O
<Minze> könnte mir jemand bezüglich "xvba" weiterhelfen, irgendwie hört man überall davon, aber genaueres findet man nicht :(
<Deem> Minze: Stichwort für google "xvba" erster Treffer http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Video_Bitstream_Acceleration
<Deem> Minze: und nebenbei auch verdammt offtopic, also bitte alles weiter nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<realjoe> hi ich denk drüber nach für meinen fernseher (upnp) und meinen pc (windows 7/samba) nen server einzurichten. Ich wohn in nem wohnheim, das inet zugang mittels 802.1X reguliert, ist es möglich einen server mit 3 NICs einzurichten, der wie ein switch funktioniert?
<jokrebel> gn8
<Deem> realjoe: warum nicht einen switch kaufen? weniger aufwand :D
<bekks> realjoe: Ja, ist es. Warum genau soll der 3 NICs haben?
<realjoe> kleines zimmer, wenn ich da nen switch noch mit reinstell is noch ein trum mehr da, das rumliegt, außerdem möchte ich die datenströme unterschiedlich priorisieren
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<Deem> realjoe: ein guter switch ist einstellbar. da kann man fast alles machen
<Deem> realjoe: sag ihm mal, dass es meine beantwortet. er hat mich auf ignore :D
<realjoe> bekks Deem wollte wissen warum ich keinen switch kaufe
<realjoe> 1x Nic zu meinem PC 1x NIC zu meinem Fernseher 1x NIC zum Wohnheimnetz/Internet
<bekks> Und die dritte?
<bekks> Passt schon. :)
<bekks> Wie ist der Zugang geregelt, per Einwahl?
<realjoe> wpa supplicant 802.1X mit TTLS-PAP
<bekks> Nennt man "WLAN".
<realjoe> http://rommelwood.de/Anleitungen
<bekks> Was soll ich damit?
<realjoe> das erklärt was hier verwendet wird, ich kenn es nicht gut genug um es zu erklären
<bekks> Sinnvoll, in deinem Falle, wäre ein WLAN router, der sich per WLAN als WAN connector verbinden kann.
<realjoe> naja den fileserver brauch ich dann ja trotzdem immer noch, also wieder ein trum zusätzlich
<bekks> realjoe: Mal ganz ruhig mit "Trum".
<bekks> Es geht ja erstmal darum, herauszufinden, was Du da hast, und wie man das benutzen kann.
<realjoe> im moment nur nen TV und nen PC
<bekks> Und du möchtest einen "Server" haben, ja?
<os4> hi all
<realjoe> genau
<bekks> realjoe: Und dein jetziger PC, der wird auch PC bleiben?
<realjoe> genau
<bekks> Und dein "Server" soll auch laufen, wenn der PC aus ist?
<realjoe> ja
<bekks> Ok.
<bekks> Dann stellt sich ja nur eine Frage ... wieviel "Hardware" willst Du da zusätzlich bei Dir unterbringen?
<danee> Servus zusammen, wollte fragen, ob jemand folgendes Problem bei 11.04er Version hat. Seit dem Update, sehe ich nicht mehr das durchsichtige blaue Fenster, wenn ich die Aero Snap Funktion verwende. Noch jemand davon betroffen ?
<realjoe> Lian Li PC-Q11W etwas in die richtung
<dadrc> ,natty? danee 
<shetlandpony> danee: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<danee> Ah okey, danke dann frage ich woanders. :)
<bekks> realjoe: Das ist waS?
<realjoe> bekks das gehäuse, du hattest doch nach der größe gefragt, die ich mir vorgestellt habe
<bekks> Habe ich nicht.
<bekks> Ich habe nach der Menge an HW gefragt.
<realjoe> 1 Mainboard eine CPU 1 ram riegel 4 HDD und ein netzteil
<bekks> Also ein 10cm³ würfel?
<realjoe> so klein werd ichs wohl nicht hinbekommen
<bekks> -.-
<Guest44538> emily18.com/members/index.php
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-09
<Sputnik> Guten Morgen
<Sputnik> Hallo, hab da ein Problem! Will, mit EasyTag Cd-Text, schreiben. Kann mir da jemand mit den Funktionen helfen? Im wiki, hab ich nichts gefunden...
<Sputnik> Funktioniert das, mit EasyTag überhaupt?
<bekks> Easytag kann nicht brennen, also auch keinen CD-Text schreiben.
<bekks> Easytag schreibt Tags in definierte Header in Dateien.
<Sputnik> Nein aber Tags schreiben.
<bekks> Und wenn dein Brennprogramm damit Mist macht, hat Easytag damit nichts zu tun.
<Sputnik> Ja aber die lassen sich mit Kover, nicht ausdrucken, darum gehts mir.
<bekks> Dann hat "Kover" ein Problem, nicht Easytag.
<Sputnik> Ja Ok, hast du ein anderes Cover-druck programm?
<bekks> Cover-was? Ich habe einen CD-Marker :)
<dAnjou> Sputnik: hör, mal bitte auf kommata an, die falsche stelle zu setzen
<Sputnik> Seit der neuen Rchtschreibreform, bin ich total verunsichert.
<dAnjou> an der kommasetzung hat sich so gut wie nichts geändert
<dAnjou> gute, nacht
<vectory> !fremdquelle
<vectory> ,fremdquelle
<vectory> -.-
<daswort> Wie heißt doch gleich der Befehl um offene Dateien anzuzeigen? Genauer die /var/dpkg/log
<daswort> ähm lock nicht log
<Taunix> .fremdquelle? vectory 
<Taunix> hm 
<Taunix> ,fremdquelle" vectory 
<Taunix> weia
<Taunix> ,fremdquelle? vectory 
<shetlandpony> vectory: Das kann passieren wenn man blind alles zur Paketverwaltung hinzufuegt: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2006/11/20/eine-kleine-geschichte-ueber-fremde-paketquellen/
<Taunix> hihi
<vectory> thx
<Taunix> gerne
<vectory> was mich etwas stört, seit ich von neben windows auch ubuntu installiert hab, dass ich nach jedem boot die ntfs partitionen durch nautilus manuel mointen muss
<vectory> mounten*
<vectory> wie finde ich die uuid der partitionen?
<daswort> vectory, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab da steht das!
<vectory> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<vectory> schon gefunden
<vectory> aber blkid gibt mir nix aus
<vectory> vllt weil sda1 eben noch nicht gemountet ist
<daswort> wär ne idee
<olx69> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit lxc und static ips?
<grossing> ,frag olx69
<grossing> ,frag? olx69
<shetlandpony> olx69: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<olx69> ich habe einen lxc container erzeugt mit  lxc-create ... -t ubuntu. Im template (von ubuntu 10.10) ist alles dhcp ... Das Problem: Ich habe im lxc die static ip erzeugt, aber es fehlt am Ende die route zum default gateway http://codepad.org/w4ClJy08
<olx69> m.E. sollte die Zeile gateway 192.168.1.1 genau das machen
<iLeak> heyho
<iLeak> hat wer ne ahnung 
<iLeak> warum ich bei meinem lappi immer jeden reboot den alsamixer-speaker von 0 auf max stellen muss?
<iLeak> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f686dda2323bcd5aa96b1c7b5f724e4afcd0869d
<iLeak> is mein soundsetup
<iLeak> hab schon n paar kommentare im forum gefunden aber keine wirklichen lösungen :O
<olx69> iLeak: musste man die settings nichts speichern?
<iLeak> jo hab ich schon probiert, hilft aber nix
<iLeak> ka warum der das jedesmal resettet
<iLeak> "sudo alsactl store" hats jedenfalls nicht gebracht
<grossing> olx69, ich sehe spontan keinen fehlerhaften Eintrag. Allerdings hab ich mit lxc nix am Hut. Stimmt dort die Config was das Ethernet-Device betrifft?
<olx69> yep, ifconfig sieht gut aus
<olx69> das ubuntu template von lxc nimmt lucid als mini-system. Ändere ich es zu maverick started der lxc gar nicht erst
<grossing> was ich im Wiki sehe: lxc.network.link = br0
<grossing> br0 ist meines Wissens eine bridge
<olx69> yo, ist auch so gesetzt. Der dhcp setup klappt ja auch
<olx69> offenbar ist lxco zumindest bei 10.10 nciht ausgereift :(
<grossing> nu ja, wie geschrieben, von lxc hab ich keine Ahnung - ich hab gerade das erste Mal davon gelesen. Muß es ne statische IP sein?
<olx69> ja, sollte einloker ns dienst sein, für die kvm maschinen 
<olx69> zum testen
<olx69> lokaler ...
<olx69> wollte meine desktop maschine nicht so sehr verhunzen
<grossing> verständlich
<grossing> ich hab mit dem ganzen VM-Zeug bisher nichts am Hut. Bei meinen Versuchen hat es mir jedesmal mein ipv6- Setup zerschossen und auf weitere Versuche hatte ich dann keine Lust
<olx69> ich werde demnächst mal das debian template probieren ...
<grossing> oder warten bis ein paar ausgepennt haben ;-)
<olx69> ipv6? wow. Ich bin ich hinterm nat router zu Hause, da reicht v4 völlig ..
<grossing> ich bin auch hinter einem NAT- Router. Geht trotzdem (mit Sixxs) :-)
<Minze> Suche ein Tool mit dem man unter Ubuntu die Auslastung der GPU auslesen kann.
<Minze> ATI
<Minze> hmm habe gerade mithilfe von glxgears getestet wie hoch die leistung in etwa ist... und lediglich 300frames :S
<Minze> und das mit einer hd4890
<Minze> da kann was aber ganz und garnicht stimmen, erinnere mich das ich teilweise an die 46000frames hatte in 9.10 :S
<bullgard4>  /var/log.boot.log bderichtet: "Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon", aber die Systemüberwachung zeigt keinen solchen Daemon an. Wie kommt das?
<Minze> kein wunder das die videos tearing haben :S
<kweck> Servus
<bunower> hallo
<kweck> Bevor ich einen bösen Fehler mache: Ich habe eine LUKS verschlüsselte LVM Partition (wie im Wiki beschrieben erstellt) und noch eine nicht verschlüsselte Partition. Ich möchte nun das LVM um die nicht verschlüsselte erweitern. Was muss ich beachten bzw. wie muss ich vorgehen?
<bunower> kann man hier einfach los fragen?
<bekks> ,frag? bunower 
<shetlandpony> bunower: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bekks> kweck: Daten sichern, LUKS Container neu aufsetzen, LVM neu aufsetzen.
<bunower> ok gut, kurz und knapp, nachder erstelling einer neuen parttion für windows lief Mac und Ubunutu ganz gut, nach der installation von windows auf die erstellte partition, erkennt refit beim start die Ubunutu partition nicht mehr
<kweck> Oh... ok.  Das ist schlecht :/  Ich wollte die noch unverschlüsselte partition nutzen um Natty parallel zum testen zu installieren. Mein Maverick (im LUKS LVM) sollte dabei unberührt bleiben. Das wird dann wohl nix
<bekks> bunower: Was ist refit?
<I_C_Wiener> hi, wie kann ich konfigurieren, was passiert wenn ich Fn+"irgendeine taste" drücke?
<bekks> kweck: Dann lass das unberührt, und installiere Natty unverschlüsselt.
<bunower> refit ein bootloader, damit Ubuntu und mac und ws erkannt wird
<bekks> I_C_Wiener: Mit einem Lötkolben - es ist nincht konfigurierbar.
<bunower> refit: an EFI boot und tool kit
<bekks> bunower: Ist das ein Ubuntu tool?
<kweck> bekks: Zerhaue ich mir dann aber nicht Grub2?
<I_C_Wiener> waru? n paar tasten bei mir klappen und n paatr nicht
<dAnjou> bekks: man sollte doch wohl tastenkombis konfigurieren können
<bekks> I_C_Wiener: Weil weil. Es ist nicht konfigurierbar.
<bekks> dAnjou: Aber nicht Fn-Kombinationen, weil die idR keinen Keycode erzeugen.
<I_C_Wiener> wo setzen die denn an? wenn die keine keycode erzeugen?
<bekks> I_C_Wiener: Hardware...
<I_C_Wiener> achso, das ist also ein mechanischer schalter der meinen bildschirm hleer und dunkler stellt..... not
<bekks> kweck: Warum solltest Du den dabei zelegen, und bei einer verschlüsselten Installation nicht?
<bekks> I_C_Wiener: Kein mechanischer, sondern ein elektrischer. Aber ja.
<I_C_Wiener> jetzt stellt sich nurnoch die frage warum alle bis auf 4 funktioneren
<kweck> bekks: War dumm ausgedrückt. Ich meinte dass Grub2 dann die verschlüsselte Partition dann nicht mehr aufführt sondern nur noch die von Natty. 
<bunower> nein es ist ein macos tool
<bunower> es ist aber auch egal ob refit oder nicht
<bunower> ich will einfach ubuntu wieder starten können
<bekks> I_C_Wiener: Das darfst du denjenigen beim Hersteller fragen, der die ACPI DSDT programmiert hat für deinen Rechner.
<bunower> wenn es ein anderes gibt dann damit
<kweck> Wäre zwar lösbar, aber nur mit viel gefummel. Oder ich installileren mit natty grub nicht neu sondern füge es von Maverick aus dann hinzu... hmm...
<bekks> kweck: Musst Du wissen ... für Natty gibts hier keinen Support.
<bekks> bunower: benutzt du grub oder grub2?
<I_C_Wiener> meine vermutung ist, dass bei den 4 tasten die nicht funktionieren pause/play stop vor und zurück, die info einfach nicht ans programm weitergegeben wird, das müsste man ja einstellen können weis da jemand was drüber?
<bunower> grub2
<bunower> oder ich weis nicht
<bunower> stand immer
<kweck> Naja, die überlegung ist ja nicht Natty spezifisch. ich könnte ja auch ein 2tes Meverick statt dessen installieren wollen.
<bunower> grub 1.9x
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: welches program?
<I_C_Wiener> vlc
<bekks> ,grub2? bunower 
<shetlandpony> bunower: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dAnjou> der kann das
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: allerdings muss er glaub ich den fokus haben
<bunower> bekks: ich glaube es ist Grub2
<I_C_Wiener> klappt weder mit noch ohne fokus
<bekks> bunower: Dann lies bitte den Link, dort geht es auch um die Reparatur.
<I_C_Wiener> und wenn ich ihn immer anklicken muss ist es eh wertlos
<bunower> bekks: ok werde ich machen
<kweck> Aber mal zurück zum erweitern der LVM - was bringt mir LVM mit LUKS wenn ich das LVM dann nicht mehr erweitern kann? Warum dann ein LVM?
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: dann guck halt, ob die tasten keycodes erzeugen
<bunower> aber wieso ist das passiert? ist unverständlich
<I_C_Wiener> nein natürlcih nicht
<I_C_Wiener> sonst hätte ich das problem schon gelöst
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: xev starten und tasten drücken
<dAnjou> ,xev? I_C_Wiener 
<shetlandpony> I_C_Wiener, xev ist der x event viewer
<bekks> kweck: Weil Du sinnfreierweise den LUKS container daraunter hast. Entweder man möchte solche Sachen mit LVM wirklich tun, oder man will verschlüsseln.
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xev
<I_C_Wiener> ja ok
<dAnjou> wie hast du es denn getestet?
<I_C_Wiener> mit xev finde ich was
<kweck> bekks: Das ist genau so im Wiki beschrieben mit der begründung, dass man ein LVM erweitern kann. Ich habe es mir nicht ausgedacht.
<bekks> kweck: ja, InNERHALB des LUKS Containers. Aber doch nicht außerhalb. Das ist schon sehr klar, vom Konzept her.
<I_C_Wiener> ok und wie sag ich jetzt wo welche bedeutung das hat?
<kweck> bekks: Aber dann verstehe ich meinen Fehler nicht. ich habe es genau so nach dem Wiki gemacht. 
<kweck> Also erst den LUKS angelegt und darin das LVM
<I_C_Wiener> danjou, wie kann ich die info jetzt weiterverwenden?
<bekks> kweck: Du machst einen Denkfehler. DU KANNST das LVM nicht über Grenzen des LUKS Containers erweitern - und wollen dass es verschlüsselt ist.
<kweck> bekks: Ok, das verstehe ich so weit. Aber wie wäre es dann richtig das LVM zu erweitern? Einen neuen LUKS anlegen und dann zum LVM hinzufügen?
<kweck> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das geht. 
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: wenn er da was anzeigt, dann kannst du globale tastenkombis anlegen
<I_C_Wiener> und zwar wo?
<bekks> kweck: Sagte ich doch schon. Alles sichern, LUKS Container neu anlegen, LVM neu anlegen.
<kweck> Dann ist es aber wirklich Sinnfrei ein LVM zu nutzen. Ausser man erstellt erst einen großen LUKS Container den man nur teilweise nutzt um später evtl. innerhalb des LUKS das LVm zu erweitern. Richtig?
<bekks> kweck: Wenn man den LUKS Container zu klein anlegt, vorher, ist das nicht die Schuld von LVM.
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel
<kweck> bekks: Ich spreche auch nicht von "Schuld" ;)  Ich jammere auch nciht, ich möchte es verstehen :)
<I_C_Wiener> ich habe kde
<bekks> kweck: Du hast es verstanden :)
<dAnjou> I_C_Wiener: da hab ich keinen schimmer, aber das hat sowas auch
<kweck> bekks: Prima. Dann bin ich von falschem Verständnis ausgegangen. Wieder was gelernt. Ich danke Dir.
<I_C_Wiener> ja hab ich schon gefunden
<I_C_Wiener> aber da kann ich das augenscheinlich nur programm spezifisch machen
<I_C_Wiener> sprich auf amarok gemünzt
<dAnjou> wie gesagt, kein plan von kde
<I_C_Wiener> ok hab ne idee wenns nicht klappt komm ich wieder
<dAnjou> is das ne drohung?
<I_C_Wiener> ja
<I_C_Wiener> sieht ganz gut aus bs jetzt die tastenkombis klappen
<I_C_Wiener> danke für die hilfe
<levu> Hi, ich suche einen guten Musik&Video Spieler, der auch ne gute Medienbibliothek unterstützt (so wie banshee, nur dass banshee mir viel zu buggy ist). Was gibt es da?
<bekks> levu: amarok.
<levu> bekks: kann der auch Videos abspielen? Hab dazu nichts gefunden
<bekks> levu: Der kann nur Musik. :)
<Gamoder> Ja, kann er, sist aber glaub ich v.a. für Musikvideos gedacht
<bekks> Und wie unterscheiden sich Musikvideos von anderen Videos? Genau, gar nicht.
<levu> ok, ich probier ihn mal aus
<levu> danke
<d4r1os> moin
<Gamoder> Allerdings passt, so wie ich da sehe, im Moment amarok und «weniger verbuggt» nicht wirklich zusammen
<bekks> Wieso? Läuft seit langem problemlos.
<Linu74> Moin zusammen
<Linu74> Kleines Problem. Wenn ich Dateien Drucke, werden diese meist doppelt ausgedruckt. Wer kann mir nen Tip geben?
<bekks> Ein bisschen mehr Infos brauchen wir schon noch...
<Linu74> Was willst du Wissen?
<bekks> Was für Dateien? Womit druckst Du sie? Mit welchem Druckertreiber? Mit welchem Ubuntu?
<Linu74> Emails aus Opera heraus. Brother Drucker MFC-5890CN, Brother Drucker Treiber aktuell, Ubuntu 10.10
<bekks> BEnutzt Du cups oder was auch immer für den Druck?
<Linu74> Cups
<bekks> Und die Einstellungen von Cups sind auch korrekt?
<Linu74> Gehe ich einfach mal von aus. Wüßte nicht das ich dort was geändert habe
<bekks> Dann schau nach.
<Linu74> Dann sollte ich mal nen Blick in http://localhost:631 werfen.
<kultviech> wenn ich mich auf manchem irc server mit empathy einlogge, bleibt die userlist leer, liegt das an empathy oder am server (z.b. euirc.net)
<bullgard4>  /var/log.boot.log berichtet: "Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon", aber die Systemüberwachung zeigt keinen solchen Daemon an. Wie kommt das?
<Minze> Hab jetzt mehreres ausprobiert, fglrx-treiber aus den LTS-Repos, aktueller Treiber direkt von AMD, und den OS-Treiber...
<Minze> aus den repos --> mittelstarkes tearing, aktueller von amd --> hängt sich beim booten auf, OS-Treiber--> kein tearing, jedoch dröhnt der lüfter durch und durch auf 100% bei der gpu
<Minze> gibts irgendeine möglichkeit den lüfter zu beeinflussen, außer ein custom-bios auf die gpu zu flashen?
<bekks> Offensichtlich ja.
<bekks> Denn der fglrx Treiber macht ja kein BIOS-Flash und lässt den Lüfter nicht dröhnen.
<Minze> aber schönes tearing ;)
<Minze> ich drück mich präziser aus, und formuliere die fragestellung um.
<Minze> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den GPU-Lüfter mit dem vorhandenen OS-Treiber (kein fglrx) zu beeinflussen, ohne Eingriffe ins BIOS der GPU vorzunehmen?
<bekks> Offensichtlich ja, siehe oben.
<bekks> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man das BIOS flashen müsse, wenn Du siehst, dass unterschiedliche Treiber den Lüfter unterschiedlich ansteuern?
<Minze> aber mit dem fglrx der flüsterleise ist, krieg ich bei der videowiedergabe tearing-probleme und das ist ein absolutes no-go :)
<bekks> BEantworte mal die Frage.
<bekks> Selbes BIOS - unterschiedliche Treiber steuern den Lüfter unterschiedlich an. Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man das BIOS flashen müsse, um den anders anzusteuern?
<Minze> weil ich im bios die maximale rpm-zahl festlegen könnte 
<bekks> Aha, glaubst Du das wirklich?
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Das ist ziemlicher Unsinn, den Du da vorhast.
<Minze> zumindest, ist es mögl. festzulegen bei welcher temperatur wie stark der lüfter aufgedreht wird, frage ist nur ob der treiber diese funktion übergeht.
<bekks> Offensichtlich ja.
<Minze> falls ja, wäre es wie du bereits sagtest, zum scheitern verurteil :)
<Minze> worum handelt es sich bei "desktopcouch" vereinfacht?
<kultviech> wie kann ich rausfinden, welche schriftarten alles in einem ooo-dokument verwendet werden?
<bunower> hallo
<bunower> ich hatte eben das problem, dass refit ubuntu partition nicht mehr bootet, nachdem ich windows installiert habe, so nun habe ich Grub2 rapriert und ich kann ubuntu und MacOS booten, diesesmal aber windows nicht mehr
<TheInfinity> bunower: was hast du da gemacht Oo ... du weisst, dass man bei der nutzung von refit grub nur auf die linux partitionen installieren braucht?
<bunower> hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden
<slartibartfast> kultviech,  da gibt es ein plugin zu
<bekks> Dabei war der Satz doch so einfach :)
<TheInfinity> bunower: man kann grub auf den mbr und auf die linux partition selbst installieren
<slartibartfast> weiß aber nicht wie es heißt, frag n
<TheInfinity> bunower: mbr bedeutet bei refit fuckup :)
<kultviech> slartibartfast: ich hab schon gesucht find da leider nix
<bunower> ok, was soll ich nun tun?
<slartibartfast> kultviech: such mal den irc von OOorg, der ist geloggt
<TheInfinity> bunower: grub auf die linux partition installieren, windows fixmbr machen lassen und sich auf sein c:\ schreiben lassen
<bunower> TheInfinity: ich habe einfach die Anweisungen auf ubuntuusers.de Grub2 reparieren befolgt, so wie man es mir hier geraten aht
<TheInfinity> bunower: das ist bei refit ungesund. bzw das musst du anpassen.
<TheInfinity> bunower: du darfst halt nicht auf /dev/sda sondern auf /dev/sdaX installieren, wobei X die parition deiner linux installation ist
<bunower> TheInfinity: okok hmm dass sollte ich dann machen
<bunower> TheInfinity : und wie geh ich dann weiter vor?
<bunower> TheInfinity: Windows booten kann ich ja nicht mehr
<TheInfinity> bunower: windows cd booten und dort den mbr fixen. befehl ist fixmbr, details kannst du via google rauskriegen
<bunower> TheInfinity: wenn ich die Windows cd boote kommt, direkt die partitionsauswahl, zu installieren
<bunower> TheInfinity: muss ich dann noch irgendetwas mit rEfit machen?
<TheInfinity> bunower: nö. refit scannt automatisch alle partitionen nach bootbarem und zeigt das dann an
<bunower> TheInfinity: hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass ich meine Windows bootloader überschrieben habe?
<TheInfinity> bunower: yep
<TheInfinity> bunower: ohne EFI ist das auch gut so weil grub den job dann übernimmt
<TheInfinity> nur kommt grub bis heute nicht vernünftig mit efi klar ;)
<bunower> TheInfinity: dass problem ist, ich musste rEFIt installieren damit ich Ubuntu booten konnte, sonst konnte ich nur MacOS booten ;)
<TheInfinity> bunower: ich weiss, apple supported halt kein linux von sich aus
<TheInfinity> bunower: deswegen grub auf die linux partition und gut is
<bunower> TheInfinity: Apple macht so einiges bzw. einiges nicht, gut ich mach das jetzt, muss ich dafür live CD nochm,al booten :)
 * TheInfinity hat selbst n mac und tripple boot
<bunower> TheInfinity: gut, hast du dann das mit dem sound und bluetooth unter ubuntu hinbekommen?
<TheInfinity> bunower: yep, aber ich habe auch einen rev 3,1, ist schon n bissl älter :)
<TheInfinity> (also mbp rev 3,1)
<bunower> TheInfinity: ok gut erst die anderen sachen dann komme ich nochmal zu sound:) kann ich einfach: sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 eingeben, oder muss ich Grub 2 vorher löschen
<bunower> TheInfinity: dort steht auch : unächst die GRUB 2 Dateien erneut in das Verzeichnis /boot/grub installieren
<TheInfinity> grub2 wird bei der windows fixmbr operation eh überschrieben
<TheInfinity> du solltest nur sicherstellen dass das dauerhaft auf /dev/sdaX geschrieben wird
<bunower> TheInfinity: und wie amche ich das?
<TheInfinity> frag den grub artikel. seit grub2 bin ich da echt raus. kann man bei der installation anwählen ;)
<bunower> TheInfinity: hier steht nicht mit dauerhaft :) also tippe ich mal : sudo grub-install /dev/sda3
<bunower> TheInfinity: soll ich --roce anwenden, der gibt die fehlermeldung ist eine schlechte idee :)
<bunower> meinte --force
<TheInfinity> lies lieber den fehler durch ;)
<ppq> grub2 in eine partition installieren? huh?
<ppq> wie wär's mit /dev/sdx, also der festplatte?
<TheInfinity> ppq: dumme idee bei EFI :)
<ppq> backlog lesen ist manchmal ganz gut *murmel*
 * TheInfinity gibt ppq n kaffee
 * ppq schlürft. danke ;)
<bunower> war es das jetzt mit Grub 2
<bunower> du meintest noch was mit dauerhaft :(
<TheInfinity> bunower: du solltest halt aufpassen dass dir da nix wieder grub sonstwohin speichert. ich bin weitestgehend raus aus dem thema, sorry, kann dir nicht garantieren dass nicht irgendn script das wieder zu /dev/sda schreibt. da musst andere leute fragen :)
<bunower> Hallo andere leute, könnt ihr mir was daszu sagen?
<bunower> :)
<TheInfinity> bunower: ich würds erstmal so lassen und nachher suchen
<bunower> TheInfinity: gut danke, aber hau mir bitte nicht ab, da ich noch das mit dem sound zu klären habe :)
<TheInfinity> ich geh gleich in die sonne :p
<bunower> TheInfinity: Wenn ich MBR fixe, ich hoffe das der MacOS bootloader noch in Ordnung ist
<TheInfinity> ihr könnt dem nachher sagen dass windows genauso nicht mit EFI umgehen kann, der KANN den EFI kram garnicht überschreiben *g*
<bekks> TheInfinity: ;)
<bunower> TheInfinity: hallo, ich habe nun mbr gefixt und bin in Windows
<bunower> TheInfinity: aber wenn ich nun Ubuntu booten will, kommt ein schwarzer screen mit eine blinkenden unterstrich und geht nciht weiter Oo
<stegbth> TheInfinity: ich konnte mein Druckerproblem gestern noch loesen
<stegbth> das Drucken war fuer "Jeder" erlaubt. Es gibt aber keinen Account mit dem Namen Jeder
<stegbth> ich habe noch eine andere Frage ;)
<stegbth> Welche Druckertreiber hast Du verwendet?
<stegbth> bei besteht naemlich das Problem, dass die Treiber nicht auf den Clients installiert werden. Erst wenn root auf dem Rechner den Drucker verbindet, wird der Treiber installiert.
<stegbth> dann gehts auch fuer Nicht-Admins
<stegbth> Die Drucker verbinde ich mit con2prt
<TheInfinity> stegbth: via windows logon scripts. also dieses run32dll printerUI zeugs. :)
<bunower> TheInfinity: mein Ubuntu startet icht mehr es kommt Blackscreen und ein blinkender Unterstrich
<TheInfinity> bunower: sorry, packe grade und bin gleich weg :)
<bunower> ok
<stegbth> TheInfinity: werden die Drucker auch an nicht-Admins verbunden, wenn der Treiber noch nicht installiert ist? (d.h. an dem Rechner hat sich noch  KEIN Domain-Admin angemeldet und den Drucker fuer sich einmal verbunden?
<stegbth> welche Clients setzt Du ein?
<TheInfinity> stegbth: uh sorry. verteile ja das via softwareverteilung was n dienst mit adminrechten ist. und winxp
<TheInfinity> so bin nu auch weg
<TheInfinity> cya :)
<helix_9> Guten Tag, wenn ich das noch recht weiß hat das ubuntuusers-wiki moinmoin als unterbau oder?
<LetoThe2nd> helix_9: /j #ubuntuusers
<defpon> hi
<defpon> wenn ich mir (bash) SCRIPT=$($IONICE /usr/bin/aptitude -y -q -V full-upgrade) zu maile kommen die umlaute nicht durhc - hat jmd eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<joschi> defpon: falsche kodierung der umlaute in der mail wäre mein erster tipp
<PolitikerNEU> Kann man in wine den "Internet-Explorer"-Cache irgendwie beschränken (z.B. auf 50 MB)?
<PolitikerNEU> Der frisst bei mir regelmäßig 1 GB und mehr
<defpon> joschi: macht es einen unterschied ob ich mail oder sendmail benutze (postfix ist mein mta) ?
<joschi> defpon: `mail` sollte die mime-kodierung korrekt hinbekommen
<joschi> defpon: mit dem sendmail-wrapper musst du dich darum selbst kümmern
<defpon> joschi: wenn ich mir von der console aus via mail öäüßÖÄÜ zusende klappts - nur aus dem shell script nicht - ist irgendwie komisch...
<joschi> defpon: dann sag ich mal ganz platt: es liegt an deinem skript
<defpon> cat<<EOF | $SENDMAIL -t
<defpon> To: $CRON_MAILTO
<defpon> Subject: $SUBJECT
<defpon> $MESSAGE
<defpon> EOF
<defpon> joschi: sendmail = /usr/sbin/sendmail
<joschi> defpon: das ist offensichtlich nicht `mail` sondern  der sendmail-wrapper
<joschi> defpon: und dann gilt das zuvor geschriebene
<defpon> joschi: thx ich teste grad mal mail mom
<bunower> ich möchte Grub 2 installieren ohne MBR kaputt zu machen
<Wedelwolf> ist es einfacher erst ubuntu DANN windows zu installieren oder erst windows DANN ubuntu?
<bunower> bei beiden versionen kommt mist raus :)
<bunower> ich konnte nicht beide gleichzeitig zum laufen bringen
<bunower> ist gerade auch mein problem
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: erst windows, dann ubuntu, und wenn man nicht gerade einen _mac_ (siehe bunower) hat, dann ist das in 95 von 100 fällen völlig unproblematisch.
<defpon> joschi: mail tut auch nicht "AbhÀngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut..."
<bunower> :)
<Wedelwolf> *sfzl* dachte ich mir.. *thema wegen ot nach ot verschieb*
<Wedelwolf> Wenn man ubuntu kaputtkonfiguriert n backup macht, neu aufsetzt und backup einspielt bin ich theoretisch immer noch gleichweit richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> bunower: bitte in zukunft entweder dazusagen, dass du von spezialproblemen redest, oder gar nichts sagen... deine auskunft ist nämlich schlicht falsch und völlig unproduktiv. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: das hat jetzt keiner kapiert.
<Wedelwolf> sfz. wenn ich n SYSTEMBACKUP mit allen programmen mache
<Wedelwolf> und das NEU EINSPIELE nach dem neu aufsetzen, bin ich wieder soweit wie vorher
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: imagebasiert, dateibasiert... manche backuptools können sowas, andere nicht. sei präzise was du da vorhast, dann gibts ne präzise antwort. bis dahin: "keine ahnung, kann schon sein"
<Wedelwolf> bla. dann kann man das thema ja gleich müllen laut deiner Theorie.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: i.a. kann man aber sagen, dass mit ner guten backupstrategie das sichern der relevanten daten + neuinstallation + rückkopieren schneller geht als dein sogenanntes "SYSTEMBACKUP" mit "NEU EINSPIELE"n
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: und bezichtige nicht andere des "müllen"s und "bla"ens, solange du keine einzige konkrete aussage triffst.
<Wedelwolf> fangen wir halt von vorne an:
<Wedelwolf> Mein system ist leicht defekt -> bildschirmschoner hat probleme mit anmeldebildschirm (2mal anmelden innert kurzer zeit, dazwischen 0.1s bildschirmschoner) danach ein Unregelmässiges wlanschluckauf und dazu noch ein Durchgeknalltes gnomepanel welches oben unregelmässig die Herunterfahren buttons entfern
<Wedelwolf> Kaputte Paketliste, ein Nicht laufender USB-Treiber.
<Wedelwolf> Ich hab eine Liste der Installierten Pakete und werd ein Backup von /Home machen.  aber wenn das jetzt möglich ist, werden auch die Paketquellen ja wieder eingelesen
<Wedelwolf> Also werd ich wieder kaputte paketquellen haben, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: dann bringt dich ein imagebackup eh nicht weiter, sondern nur manuelles ausssortieren der einstellungen. 
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: und nein, nicht zwingend. wenn du über dpkg --get-selections und --set-selections gehst, ist das system nachher auch konsistent.
<Wedelwolf> also eher nichts für anfänger?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: allerdings ist natürlich die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendwelche dot-folders in deinem /home defekte daten enthalten ziemlich hoch.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: nicht direkt was für blutige anfänger, aber sicher kein rocket science.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: ich persönlich würde mir nur die persönlichen daten raus ziehen, neu aufsetzen und die alte paketliste als anregung nehmen, aber nicht automatisiert wieder einspielen. am anfang mal nur das, was man dringend braucht und den rest dann jeweils on demand.
<Wedelwolf> joah
<Wedelwolf> es gibt dinge wie xchat oder pidgin da kopier ich mir settings/logs. nur die ssh-config z.b. würd ich gern weiternehmen
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: dann kopierst du eben die entsprechenden dot-folders mit.
<Wedelwolf> Das geht bei ssh auch?
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: aber eben ausgewählt, und nicht grossflächig. sonst hast du nämlich alle verhunzten einstellungen wieder.
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: warum nicht? siehe ~/.ssh
<Wedelwolf> geil... dann kann ich ja aufsetzen
<Wedelwolf> ty
<LetoThe2nd> Wedelwolf: kannst ja zu nachschlage zwecken auch ne kopie von /etc z.b. machen.
<joschi> defpon: sorge dafür, dass dein skript die korrekte locale benutzt
<defpon> joschi: hmm mit echo kommt alles korrekt
<defpon> joschi: locale ist LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<shrekk> moin
<tm> defpon: anscheind wird dein script von einem cron job gestartet, leg mal in dem script die locales fest...
<defpon> joschi: lol, liegt am thunderbird - der nicht auf utf-8 umschaltet ...
<defpon> thx
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<Deem> kann ich in cups meinen drucker (hp deskjet 5550) auch auf schwarz-weiß umstellen?
<allegro_> moin, was muss ich bei ubutnu 10.10 tun, damit sich beim einlegen ein leeren CD keine Fenster öffnen, z.B. "Anwedngun hinzufügen" oder Brasero?
<allegro_> "Anwendungen hinzufügen" sollte das werden
<dadrc> Ist ne Option von Nautilus
<DBold> hallo
<DBold> wenn ich wireshark ohne root rechte starte, erkennt er meine interfaces nicht, gibts da eine lösungß
<dadrc> Ja, wireshark mit Rootrechten starten
<DBold> ja lol, und wenn ich das nicht will?
<Deem> DBold: du musst es aber wollen. sonst geht es nicht
<DBold> ermh, schon gut, ich hab grade den passenden atikel im wiki gefunden ;)
<allegro_> danke, dadrc
<allegro_> ist mit "Datenträger beim Einlegen öffnen" mounten gemeint?
<dadrc> Ne, automount ist immer an
<allegro_> ok, dann nehme ich das auch raus, danke schön
<allegro_> gibt es eine komfortable Möglichkeit Images zu erstellen?
<allegro_> Clonzilla und Partimage habe ich schon ausgeschlossen
<rumpe1> allegro_, dd?
<allegro_> ext4 soll unterstützt werden
<allegro_> rumpel, wir verstehen unter komfortabel etwas anderes :-)
<rumpe1> dann definier doch mal "komfortabel" :)
<Deem> ghostclone von norton
<allegro_> eine grafische Oberfläche, die alle Platten im System anzeigt, wo ich anhaken kann, welche Platte ich in das Image einbeziehen möchte, eine Einstellung, ob ich leere Sektoren mitkopieren will oder nicht, ansonsten noch im Fenster einen Zielpfad ausgeben, geren auch im Netzwerk
<jokrebel> cu
<niklasfi> hallo, ich will anhand des hostname commands herausfinden, auf welchem computer ich bin, allerdings bekomme ich das nicht ganz hin. mein aktueller ansatz: https://gist.github.com/911403
<sash_> niklasfi: host=`hostname` && if [ $host == whatever ]; then echo "true"; echo $host; else echo "false"; echo $host; fi
<sdx23> Es ginge auch ohne das if, allerdings will test für -eq gerne Integer, keine Ganzzahlen.
<sdx23> err, keine Strings.
<niklasfi> sdx23: ok... das war meine nächste frage. wo ist der unterschied
<sash_> niklasfi: -eq ist integer-Gedönse, kein String-gedönse
<helix_9> hallo, ich habe nun shotwell eingerichtet und frage mich ob man das Datum von ereignissen auch verändern kann?
<niklasfi> ich dachte in der bash ist = das gleiche wie == und kein assignment
<sash_> Falsch gedacht
<helix_9> das jahr 1970 oder 2099 ist nicht so ganz realistisch
<sash_> a=5: Zuweisung. String1 == String2: Stringvergleich.
<schu_r> Habe auf natty Gnome3 installiert. Noch etwas buggy aber vielversprechend
<k1l> schu_r: der channel für natty ist bis zum release noch #ubuntu-de+1 (deutsch) oder #ubuntu+1 (englisch)
<schu_r> k1l: danke
<niklasfi> kann ich das host=`hostname? auch weglassen und gleich `hostname`==test machen?
<sash_> Ehm... Joar, aber nicht so
<niklasfi> sash_ und zwar wie?
<sash_> niklasfi: `hostname` == test
<sash_> Mit den Leerzeichen
<sash_> Ich find if then else fi generell übrigens schöner und lesbarer als && || Konstrukte
<niklasfi> ich liebe die bash! und das schlimme ist, wir haben eine mathematiksoftware ("Maple") die hat alle Dummheiten der Bash (leerstellen, semikolons) auch :(
<niklasfi> sash_: joa... auf der anderen seite sind sie sehr verbos
<sash_> Bei auftretenden Fehlern oder wie?
<niklasfi> sash_: wenn man nur ein einzelnen befehl ausführen will lohnt sich das mit if then else fi nicht... dann lieber cond && then || else
<sash_> Geschmackssache :)
<niklasfi> was ist eigentlich die empfehlung mit /usr/local/bin? wieso gehört das root? ich dachte das wäre das verzeichnis um seine eigenen scripte abzulegen
<sdx23> niklasfi: Um systemweite Skripte/Binarys abzulegen, die nicht in der Paketverwaltung sind.
<niklasfi> sdx23: sind die also nicht nur für einen einzigen user?
<sdx23> Ja. Für usereigenes kann man sowas wie ~/bin verwenden, nachdem man es in den Pfad gelegt hat.
<niklasfi> sdx23: und wie mache ich das?
<sdx23> $PATH entsprechend ergänzen, beispielsweise in der ~/.bashrc
<niklasfi> sdx23: cool danke!
<Bronko> Hallo Jungs
<Bronko> weis jemand ob noch sowas wie tracker in Gnome3 integriert wird ? 
<k1l> Bronko: das fragst du am besten die gnome jungs mal direkt
<k1l> #gnome z.b.
<Bronko> k1l: thx, hab ich schon
<Bronko> schweigen im walde
<Bronko> ist mir unverständlich das sie Null indexer in der suche integriert haben :(
<ubuntini> kann man einen LPT Drucker, wenn ubuntu das hostsystem ist, bei einem XP-System (Gast) durchreichen?
<ubuntini> *virtualbox
<Bronko> nein
<Bronko> aber USB
<Bronko> sprich vielleicht ein USB -> LPT Adapter
<Bronko> über vbox
<ubuntini> also müsste ich beim drucker den LPT-Anschluss an einen USB zu LPT-Adapter anschließen und erst dann geht das? .. 
<Bronko> moment mal
<Bronko> muss mal überlegen
<Bronko> generell werden ja keine Drucker vom Host durchgereicht wie beim terminal Dienst
<ubuntini> reicht es nicht in vbox das ganze als serielle schnittstelle zu übertragen?
<Bronko> warte mal ich starte vbox
<ubuntini> ich muss bei bekannten taxman installieren, da dies über wine nicht geht muss ich das ganze in einer VM via XP laufen lassen, will nicht extra wegen taxman denen wieder XP aufspielen.. habe die an ubuntu gewöhnt und die sind auch super zufrieden damit
<Bronko> also du kannst definitiv nicht auf LPT zugreifen (vom guest)
<Bronko> nur USB
<Bronko> eine idee hätte ich noch
<ubuntini> schieß los :) bin für alles dankbar^^
<Bronko> wenn du auf der Ubuntu (host) seite ihn mit samba freigibst und diesen dann in vbox suchst 
<Bronko> dazu must du samba auf dem host installieren 
<rumpe1> ubuntini, wieso nicht über netzwerkdrucker/cups ?
<Bronko> und natürlich den drucker dort einbinden
<Bronko> UND vbox sagen das er die Netzwerkkarte als Netzwerkbrücke 
<Bronko> darstellt damit du IP mässig zwischen beiden (host und guest) kommunizieren kannst
<ubuntini> daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. ich versuche es direkt mal :) danke schonmal
<Bronko> ich sehe gerade.... das entspricht dem was rumpel1 schreibt
<Bronko> gerne
<lampe2> hey ich möchte meine evolution einstellungen auf mehreren rechner syncen
<lampe2> habt ihr ein tipp für mich ?
<Bronko> lampe2: Datei -> WEinstellungen sichern
<Bronko> lampe2: Datei -> Einstellungen sichern
<Bronko> sprich... manuell 
<Kasjopaja> soso
<lampe2> Bronko, jo manuell aber das dies Automatisch passiert gibt es da nichts?
<Bronko> wozu willst du die konfiuration von Evolution syncen ?
<Bronko> eMail und co verstehe ich ja?!
<[eXception]> hallo
<lampe2> ja aber auch meine notitzen und den Calendar
<Bronko> ahhhh
<Bronko> wir kommen der sache näher
<lampe2> email ist garnicht so wichtig dank imap
<Bronko> mit Ubuntu One (ich glaub das geht damit mitlwerweile)
<Bronko> oder Google !
<[eXception]> ich habe ein problem mit wlan: immer wieder schläft das Wlan ein und ich muss entweder extrem lange warten bis ich wieder normal surfen kann oder ich muss das interface neu starten
<[eXception]> woran könnte das liegen?
<rumpe1> lampe2, geht das nicht mit ubuntuone?
<Bronko> lampe2: du kannst da wunderbar Google für alles nutzen( eMails, Kalender, Kontakte und ich denke auch Notizen)
<lampe2> Bronko, rumpe1 ubuntu one kann bis jetzt nur kontakte syncen
<Bronko> ah
<Bronko> dann machs wie icke und nimm google ;)
<lampe2> ich guck mal ob das mit den notitzen über google geht
<Bronko> da kannst auch dann mit thunderbird und nem Androiden syncen
<lampe2> Bronko,  ich hab leider nicht immer Inet und da muss ich auch an die sachen ran 
<bunower> hallo, ich will habe ein Macbook, ich hatte MacOS und Ubuntu gleichzeitg benutzt, aber dann habe ich windows für die Uni gebraucht und habe windows in eine partition installiert, nun kann ich ubuntu nicht mehr booten, wenn ich Grub 2 mittels live CD repariere kann ich Windows nciht mehr starten, was soll ich machen?
<Bronko> bunower: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<bunower> Bronko: ja das alles habe ich schon gelesen
<bekks> bunower: Was Du tun solltest, hat man Dir heute morgen schon gesagt.
<bunower> Bronko, was genau hilft mir dort
<bekks> Und das sehr detailiert.
<bunower> bekks:ja aber es funktioniert halt nicht
<bekks> ,fn? bunower 
<shetlandpony> bunower: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<bekks> WAS ganz genau an dem was man Dir heute morgen gesagt hat, "funktioniert nicht"?
<Bronko> da ich auch so einen bescheidenen MacBook habe must du das grub updaten auf der richtigen Partition machen
<bunower> bekks: ich habe grub2 in eine Partition installiert und fixmbr mittels windows cd gemacht,windows kann ich nun booten, aber wenn ich nun ubuntu booten will kommt, einfach nur ein blackscreen mit einem blinkenden unterstrich
<[eXception]> hat jemand eine DIee?
<bekks> bronko: Er hat grub2, und man sagte ihm heute morgen schon, er möge grub2 eben auf seine linuxpartition installieren.
<bunower> bekks: habe ich ja auch
<bekks> bunower: Du musst grub auf der partition auch nochmal updaten, damit grub auch weiß, was es tun soll.
<Bronko> auf dem Macbook ist das ein bissel fukelig wegem dem EFI
<bekks> Zumal Grub2 genau nichts mit EFI anzufangen weiß.
<Bronko> stimmt
<Bronko> aber im EFI steht wo was ist zum starten 
<Bronko> aber wie ich das lese findet der EFI was er soll
<bunower> wenn es ja einfach wäre hätte ich es ja hinbekommen und würde hier nicht seit stunden um hilfe suchen
<Bronko> nur grub ist wie du schon sagtest nicht uptodate
<bunower> also nochmal in ubuntu rein mit der live cd
<bunower> dann die selbe nochmal machen
<bunower> dann update und wieder fixmbr?
<PBeck> hi
<bekks> deswegen reicht es, grub2 nochmal zu installieren, und dann update-grub zu benutzen.
<bekks> fixmbr BRAUCHST du nicht.
<Bronko> und --force net vergessen
<bekks> grub2 hat damit nichts zu tun, dein windows zu starten.
<bunower> versteh ich das richtig dass ich das aber trotzdem wieder mit der live cd machen muss da ich nicht ins ubuntu komme
<bekks> Ja.
<Bronko> oben in meinem link steht das ganze
<Bronko> mit chroot
<Bronko> bekks: hast du gnome 3 getestet ?
<bekks> Nö.
<bunower> gut ich versuchs mal danke fürs erste
<bekks> Werde ich auch nicht.
<Bronko> because ?
<[eXception]> hallo
<[eXception]> kann mir jemand helfen?
<[eXception]> ich habe ein problem mit wlan: immer wieder schläft das Wlan ein und ich muss entweder extrem lange warten bis ich wieder normal surfen kann oder ich muss das interface neu starten
<Bronko> schwer zu sagen eXeption
<bekks> Bronko: Weil ich KDE benutze.
<[eXception]> evtl kannst du mir sagen was ich prüfen kann, wenns wieder hängt?
<bekks> [eXception]: dmesg angucken, sonstige logs angucken. Gucken, ob Du das mit einem dauerhaften ping auf deinen Router vermeiden kannst. Was für ein WLAN Chipset hast Du denn?
<Bronko> bekks: 10.10 mit kde ?
<[eXception]> ahh schon wieder :/
<[eXception]> wo sehe ich dennd as chipset?
<bekks> Bronko: Ja, mit KDE 4.6.2
<Bronko> stabil ?
<bekks> [eXception]: Das solltest Du schon wissen... lspci oder lsusb
<bekks> Bronko: Für mich stabil genug.
<[eXception]> bekks: wo kann ich den das chipset rausfinden?
<bekks> [eXception]: Das sagte ich Dir gerade.
<Bronko> ich will ja aber wenn ich es nutze zickt es immer :(
<bekks> Bronko: change user ;)
<Bronko> bekks: ah, ohne scheiss ?
<bekks> Bronko: Hier funktioniert das einwandfrei.
<Bronko> ich will dir das glauben ;)
<[eXception]> war wieder wag :(
<[eXception]> weg
<Bronko> ich habe mir gestern und vorgestern Unity und Gnome 3 angesehen
<[eXception]> bekks: wo kann ich den mein Wlan- chipset rausfinden?
<bekks> [eXception]: Das sagte ich Dir vorhin.
<Bronko> unity ist eine billige OSX Dock kopie
<dadrc> ,ot? Bronko 
<shetlandpony> Bronko: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<[eXception]> sorry konnte ich nicht mehr lesen, weil mein netzwerk wieder gehängt hat
<Bronko> shetlandpony: ok
<bekks> 0409 192005 < bekks> [eXception]: Das solltest Du schon wissen... lspci oder lsusb
<[eXception]> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<bekks> Das ist kein WLAN chipset.
<bekks> Das ist eine Host bridge.
<[eXception]>  Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
<[eXception]> das nehme ich an
<[eXception]> aaahhh langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr
<[eXception]> bekks: konnte deine Antwort wieder nicht lesen
<bekks> Ich habe keine Antwort gegeben.
<[eXception]> dauerping auf router hat leider nichts gebracht
<bekks> Dann schau dmesg an.
<[eXception]> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<bekks> Da steht noch VIEL mehr.
<bekks> Insbesondere dann, wenn die Verbindung weg ist.
<[eXception]> ja wonach suche ich da?
<bekks> ,nopaste? [eXception] 
<shetlandpony> [eXception]: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> dmesg komplett nach nopaste
<[eXception]> ok
<Bronko> bekks: hast du einen Link für mich wo man PPA und co. in den sourcen einbinden kann (kde 4.6.x) ?
<bekks> Bronko: "kbuntu ppa" bei google eintippen :)
<bekks> kubuntu sogar
<[eXception]> bekks: http://nopaste.info/95640166c6.html
<[eXception]> sorry jetzt schonmal, wenn ich gleich wieder weg bin
<Bronko> bekks: reicht das schon: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ? 
<bekks> Bronko: Ja, sollte ausreichen.
<bekks> [eXception]: Ich möchte die KOMPLETTE Ausgabe von dmesg...
<[eXception]> noch mehr?
<Bronko> bekks: tanke anke ;)
<[eXception]> steht da auch nix persönliches drin?
<bekks> [eXception]: Welcher Teil von "komplett" ist denn unklar? :)
<bekks> Nein, tut es nicht.
<bekks> [eXception]: Und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a möchte ich auch KOMPLETT sehen.
<[eXception]> http://nopaste.info/77a3536766.html
<[eXception]> No LSB modules are available.
<[eXception]> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<bekks> NOPASTE die KOMPLETTE Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<bekks> und auch die KOMPLETTE Ausgabe von dmesg. Du hast nur die ersten 184 Zeilen geschickt.
<[eXception]> oh
<bekks> Ich frag nicht nochmal nach irgendwelchen unvollständigen Ausgaben.
<[eXception]> http://nopaste.info/7dc1025de7.html
<[eXception]> lsb_release
<[eXception]> sry
<[eXception]> so dmesg: http://nopaste.info/ec1b5891e7.html
<Bronko> bekks: der lümmel fragt mich jetzt nach einem standard Display Manager. meint der welcher ab dann standard mässig gestartet werden soll ?
<bekks> Bronko: So ist es.
<Bronko> ja dann
<bekks> [eXception]: Und die Ausgabe von "uptime" bitte.
<exception2> war schon wieder weg...
<exception2> :(
<exception2> hast du jetzt alles bekks?
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von "uptime" fehlt noch.
<leszek> re
<exception2>  19:43:48 up  2:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.86, 0.85, 0.74
<exception3> hilfe schnell
<exception3> bevor ich wieder weg bin :/
<bekks> Nö. Da fehlt immer noch die komplette ausgabe von dmesg - deine pastes beinhalten nur die ersten 184 Sekunden. Ich bin raus aus dem Ding.
<Bronko> bekks: nur kde 4.5.1 will er über 10.10 installieren.... 
<lolmatic> hallo
<bekks> Bronko: Du musst auch das richtige PPA auswählen... in diesem Fall "backports". Auf eigene Gefahr.
<lolmatic> habe gerade squid installiert und konfiguriert, aber im ordner /etc/init.d/ ist kein script um ihn zu starten :O
<Bronko> ah ok, das kann ich ja gleich noch im nachhinein machen
<Fuchs> exception3: je nach Frequenz des Accesspoint koenntest Du   sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=1   probieren, 
<bekks> lolmatic: nopaste mal ls -lha /etc/init.d/
<Fuchs> ansonsten waere mal interessant zu wissen, was das fuer ein AP ist, welches Chipset das ist und wie das Netzwerk konfiguriert ist (Verschluesselung, etc.) 
<Bronko> bekks: so danke erstmal ich bin weg und teste mal kde 4.5.1 uf 10.10 
<Bronko> Tuess die Damen
<bekks> Bronko: Viel Spass.
<Bronko> ya
<Bronko> ;)
<lolmatic> bekks: kann es sein, dass squid-prefetch das skript von squid ersetzt? weil ich sehe gerade dass ein squid läuft
<[eXception]> schon wieder weg
<bekks> lolmatic: nopaste mal ls -lha /etc/init.d/
<[eXception]> bekks ich glaube nopaste.info hat meinent ext geschnitten
<[eXception]> text
<[eXception]> kennst du einen anderen dienst?
<lolmatic> sehe auch gerade, dass squid nicht auf meinem konfigurierten port läuft :/
<lolmatic> bekks: http://nopaste.info/f31c00e5aa.html
<bekks> lolmatic: Wie hast Du squid denn installiert?
<lolmatic> bekks: über synaptic
<bekks> Welches Paket hast Du genau installiert?
<lolmatic> hab squid und gadmin-squid installiert sowie squid-prefetch und noch andere tools zum logs beobachten
<bekks> lolmatic: nopaste mal dpkg -l | grep squid
<lolmatic> ii  gadmin-squid                              0.1.3-1                                           GTK+ configuration tool for squid
<lolmatic> ii  squid                                     2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5                              Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache)
<lolmatic> ii  squid-common                              2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5                              Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache) - common files
<lolmatic> ii  squid-langpack                            20100527-1                                        Localized error pages for Squid
<lolmatic> ii  squid-prefetch                            1.1-2.3                                           Simple page-prefetch for Squid web proxy
<lolmatic> ii  squidguard                                1.4-2                                             filter and redirector plugin for Squid
<lolmatic> ii  squidtaild                                2.1a6-5.4                                         Squid log monitoring program
<lolmatic> ii  squidview                                 0.76-1                                            monitors and analyses squid access.log files
<bekks> ,nopaste? lolmatic 
<shetlandpony> lolmatic: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> Und das ganze nochmal..
<lolmatic> was nochmal?
<bekks> NOPASTEN...
<bekks> Nicht einfach alles hier in den Channel reinknallen.
<lolmatic> dauert halt immer ne weile
<lolmatic> bin über tethering online mit 64 kbit/s :(
<user1312> Guten Abend, ich habe eine Frage zu MPD, dem music player deamon. Wo müsste ich das mpd music directionary finden ?
<leszek> user1312: das müsstest du einstellen in /etc/mpd.conf
<leszek> dafür benötigst du root rechte
<user1312> da ist es nicht. ich habe python-mdp aus der paketverwaltung installiert und brauche nun das directionary für ein conky script
<leszek> directionary ? wow ein mix aus directory und dictionary :P
<b34bb> :)
<user1312> du sagst es ;)
<RG870> moin @alle
<b34bb> moin
<RG870> Jemand Lust, mir bei meinem NFS-Server Problemchen zu helfen? ^^
<Summary_X> Hallo, wenn ich Ubuntu Natty Beta nutzen will, und die Vollversion raus kommt.. Empfiehlt es sich das System komplett neu zu installieren oder kann ich damit dann weiter arbeiten?
<Fuchs> Du kannst weiterarbeiten, und Fragen zur Beta bitte nach #ubuntu-de+1 
<Summary_X> Okay, Danke!
<DreamThief> "vollversion" ...
<DreamThief> wir sind doch hier nicht bei DAU-Magazin 0815 ^^
<__coredump__> moin moin, jemand eine klare kaufempfehlung für einen direkt unterstützten draft n wlan usb-stick? und jetzt bitte nicht...kauf was mit atheros, ein konkreter kaufbarer artikel wäre toll :D
<DreamThief>    
<k1l> ,hcl? __coredump__ 
<shetlandpony> __coredump__: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> __coredump__: schau da mal rein, da sind gute und schlechte kandidaten aufgelistet
<Protector1981> kann man irgendwo nachlesen, falls man versehentlich ein falsches Laufwerk "formatiert" hat?
<Protector1981> wahrscheinlich nicht...
<Protector1981> :D
<Deem> hi. hab grade ein kleines problem. hab mir kde installiert und kdm als primär eingestellt. wollte jetzt kde wieder deinstallieren, aber da kdm ja default war konnte ich das ja nicht beende, weil ich keine ttys benutzen kann. wie stell ich von kdm wieder auf gdm um?
<Fuchs> Deem: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm 
<bekks> kdm als primär? Was soll das bedeuten?
<bekks> Und wieso kannst du keine ttys benutzen?
<bekks> Und warum willst du kdm vorher beenden?
<Protector1981> oder anders gefragt: wie kann das möglich sein, dass meine externe Festplatte im USB Startmedien ersteller formatiert wird, obwohl ich den usb stick auswähle? oO
<Protector1981> also sozusagen beide gleichzeitig
<bekks> Protector1981: Du hast dich verklickt, du hast das falsche Medium asusgewählt, etc. ...
<Deem> bekks: ich weiß nicht wie ich das sonst ausdrücken soll. bei der installation fragt mich dpkg, was ich per default nutzen will. kdm oder gdm. ich hab kdm ausgewälht. ttys kann ich nicht wegen meiner grafikkarte nutzen. sobald ich zu einem tty wechsele flimmert alles nurnoch und dpkg will kdm beenden, damit es deinstalliert werden kann.
<Protector1981> ich hab mich zu 10000000% NICHT! verklickt bekks
<Protector1981> ich kenn meine devs zu 10000% auswendig
<Protector1981> und der stick WAR /dev/sdd1
<bekks> Protector1981: Das sagen alle User :)
<Protector1981> super hilfe echt..
<bekks> Du hast nicht nach Hilfe gefragt. du hast gefragt, wie das möglich sein kann, ich habe Dir geantwortet.
<k1l> Protector1981: wenn du dir so sicher bist, schreib nen bugreport auf launchpad.
<Protector1981> das bringt mir meine Daten auch nicht wieder...
<k1l> Protector1981: wieviel man nach dem formatieren noch retten kann an daten, weiss ich nicht.
<Fuchs> Protector1981: photorec und Konsorten, 
<Protector1981> garnichts...weil von ext3 auf vfat formatiert wurde
<bekks> Dann wirds fies.
<Protector1981> und das würde ich zu 1000000% nicht machen
<Fuchs> Protector1981: wenn die Platte seither noch nicht schreibend eingebunden worden ist, dann sind die Chancen halbwegs da
<Protector1981> Fuchs: aber nicht wenn unfreiwillig von ext auf vfat formatiert wurde
<Deem> Fuchs: ist es normal, dass ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" keinerlei ausgabe bringt?
<Fuchs> Deem: nein 
<Deem> dann ist was kaputt >_>
<Deem> und ich kann nichtmal ein 2tes terminal öffnen >_>
<Fussel> je nach wichtigkeit der daten hast du doch bestimmt noch ne sicherung? Protector1981 
<Protector1981> ich hab mir die einzige externe Festplatte gekauft um eben darauf zu sichern :P
<bekks> JA, also hast du die Daten doch noch, weil Du die Sicherung zerlegt hast?
<Protector1981> und da ich alles definitiv 2 mal kontrolliere, bevor ich was mache, kann ich mich nicht verklickt haben...
<Protector1981> erm....ne -.-
<Fussel> also hast du die "originale" noch irgendwo Protector1981 
<bekks> Also hattest du keine Sicherung.
<Protector1981> :(
<Fussel> hmpf
<Protector1981> leider wirds ja nicht geloggt was direkt passiert ist -.-
<bekks> Das würde Dir auch nicht viel helfen - Du kannst versuchen sie mit o.g. Tools zu retten.
<Protector1981> bekks: du hast tools genannt?
<bekks> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich welche genannt habe.
<sdx23> ,photorec? Protector1981 
<shetlandpony> Protector1981, photorec ist "eine Datenrettungssoftware, entworfen um verlorene Dateien wiederherzustellen." Sie ist im Paket "testdisk" enthalten, weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten
<sdx23> Das finden sich auch die genannten "Konsorten"
<Protector1981> danke, ich schau mal
<Deem> ok. hat sich selbst gelöst... gnome startet wieder
<sdx23> Deem: | grep -v deinstall | grep -v purge 
<Deem> sdx23: und wie kreig ich das weg? damit das in der liste nicht mehr auftaucht?
<sdx23> Achso, ich dachte du wolltest nur die Liste filtern.
<Deem> nein. ich will das so entfernen, dass das da verschwindet :D
<sdx23> hm, genanntes grep und dann in --set-selections rein? kA, ob das so tun wird, wie gewollt.
<Deem> sdx23: --st-selections gibt es nicht bei dpkg
<Deem> set*
<Deem> ok. vergiss es
<sdx23> Nicht? Hm, dann hat Ubuntu womöglich ein seltsames dpkg.
<Andre_Re> hallo zusammen
<Deem> es ist da, aber es tut nicht das was ich will
<Andre_Re> was könnt ihr mir denn für graphische backupprogramme für den hausgebrauch empfehlen?
<Deem> da is aber noch mehr deinstall mäßiges drin. is egal. ich lass es so :D
<Andre_Re> ich möchte in zukunft regelmäßig backups auf eine zweite festplatte machen
<bekks> Andre_Re: xterm und rsync :)
<Deem> aber eine andere frage hab ich noch. kann ein postfix satelite system auch mails verschicken ohne einen smarthost, oder brauchst es diesen zwingend?
<Andre_Re> die sind aber beide nicht graphisch, oder?
<k1l> ,backups? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, backups [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Andre_Re> k1l: die seite kenne ich bereits, die auswahl erschlägt mich allerdings :(
<Andre_Re> da sind 11 verschiedene programme gelistet
<k1l> deja dup ist wohl ne "idiotensichere" lösung z.b.
<sdx23> Andre_Re: regelmäßig und manuell führen meist dazu, dass die Regelmäßigkeit sich als "hin und wieder mal" herausstellt :)
<k1l> wenn man bischen mehr entscheiden will sind halt programme nett, die auf rsync aufbauen: grsync z.b.
<Andre_Re> was hat es denn mit diesem back in time auf sich, taugt das was?
<hdp> Das solltest du am besten für dich selbst herausfinden, hier kennt keiner deine Anforderungen.
<Andre_Re> die anforderungen sind einfach: zuverlässig, einfach zu bedienen und möglichst automatisch, und möglkichkeit, auch inkremental- und differenzialsicherungen zu fahren, damit es platzsparend ist
<hamlo> Hallo, kennt jemand von Euch ein kostenloses script, oder programm interface womit es möglich ist über eine Webseite Cronjobs anzulegen?
<Andre_Re> kann ich denn mit back in time eine sicherung erstellen, die mir im totalschadensfall ausreicht, um das komplette system wiederherzustellen?
<Bronko> bekks: läuft net rund ubuntu mit KDE Desktop 
<bekks> Bronko: Hier schon. :)
<Bronko> bekks: du hast doch Kubuntu oder ?
<k1l> Andre_Re: lies mal den artikel und vlt noch die seite von back_in_time. ich nutze es selber nicht und könnte dir auch nur vorlesen
<bekks> Nö. Ich hab ne alternate cd zur Installation benutzt.
<Andre_Re> k1l: würdest du mir dann eher zu grsync raten?
<Bronko> bekks: ah ok, die live CD läuft flüssiger und fixer als wie Ubuntu mit Kuntu-Desktop
<bekks> "als wie" *weglauf* :)
<Bronko> bekks: rennn ;)
<k1l> Andre_Re: ich selber nutze rsync bzw scripte die mit rsync laufen. mit nem cronjob oder ner udev-regel
<Bronko> bekks: ich muss mal den Clonezilla laufen lassen und dann mal richtig kubuntu installieren
<bekks> Bronko: Und ich habe noch niemals eine Ubuntu LiveCD gesehen. Es gibt sie wohl - ich habe sie noch nie benutzt.
<Andre_Re> ok
<bekks> Bronko: Da ist dann statt gnome kde installiert. und?
<Bronko> bekks: Angeber :)
<Bronko> bekks: dont know es läuf definitiv nicht ganz flüssig der fenster manager
<bekks> Hier schon.
<Bronko> bekks: kde unter gnome / ubuntu
<Bronko> bekks: hmmm
<bekks> Funktioniert hier einwandfrei... 
<Bronko> bekks: die liveCD geit besser bei mir. Könnte ein problem mit der nv330 sein
<bekks> Ja, das kann durchaus ein.
<Bronko> bekks: sage mal hast du mal davon gehört das es jemand geschaft hat die GPU auf dem IntelChip zu nutzen anstatt die vorhande nv330 auf einem Notebook ?
<Bronko> bekks: i945 heiste die Intel GPUs
<bekks> Bronko: Das kommt darauf an, ob du das im BIOS einstellen kannst. Ich würde trotzdem die nvidia benutzen wollen :)
<Bronko> bekks: ich so ein tolles MacBook Pro teil *yiepie* und naja das zum Bios.
<Bronko> bekks: OSX läuft viel länger auf der selben Hardware
<bekks> Und?
<Bronko> bekks: wäre schön wenn man die Akkulaufzeit etwas verlängern könnte
<Deem> mein postfix tut irgendwie nicht das, was es soll. ich möchte, dass lokale mails, die ich von meinem server rauschicke automatisch an admin@domain.tld geschickt werden. aber die mails landen immernur im mailq mit der nachricht, dass er zwar zu localhost connecten kann, aber dann die mailadresse root@domain.tld nicht gefunden werden kann...
<Deem> ok passt schon. geht :D
<max0r> hi, hab mal ne frage zu benutzerrechten unter linux generell: ich hab jetz nen ordner für mein php-projekt (nennen wir es mal test) in /var/www. darin sind dann eben die projektspezifischen dateien. ich will, dass nur bestimmte leute auf diese dateien schreibrechte haben. das müsste man ja dann über gruppen lösen. wie würdeman das normalerweise machen? ich dachte, ich setz www-data als owner, dann erstell ich ne gruppe namens test-php und setz c
<max0r> hmod 764 auf den ordner. is des ne gute lösung oder denk ich völlig falsch?
<bekks> Völlig falsch.
<bekks> 764 zu setzen verhindet effektiv den Zugang zu dem Ordner wenn man nur Mitglied der Gruppe und nicht www-data ist.
<max0r> wieso das?
<bekks> Weil man das Recht "execute" braucht, um mit cd in ein Verzeichnis zu wechseln.
<max0r> ok, dann 774? :) ich bin mit dem berechtigungskonzept net wirklich vertraut. und schon gar net wie man bestimmte bedingungen schafft, so wie meine jetz
<bekks> 775
<Deem> max0r: dann nimm doch die andere schreibweise ugo+rwx
<bekks> Deem: Das setzt 777. Das will er nicht.
<Deem> bekks: das war ja nur ein beispiel :P
<Deem> indem fall wär das +x und ug+rw
<bekks> Nein, wäre es nicht.
<bekks> Weil 755 "default" ist.
<bekks> chmod g+w
<max0r> ok, also 775? dann schonmal danke dafür :) noch ein anderes szenario, was mir schon ewig im kopf rumschwirrt: ich hab wieder den ordner test. darauf sollen 2 bestimmt benutzer schreibrechte, ein anderer leserechte und der rest gar keine rechte haben. geht das?
<max0r> bestimmte*
<bekks> Das geht, aber nur mit ACL.
<PBeck> max0r: verschiedene gruppen?
<PBeck> aso ne stop -.-
<max0r> ok, dachte schon ich steh auf dem schlauch und es geht mit den rwx-berechtigungen auch irgendwie :)
<cronon> hallo
<cronon> mein soundplugin im panel zeigt mir das symbol für "ton aus" und ich kann die lautstärke nicht steuern, ich kann aber musik abspielen. wenn ich im plugin auf "Audio-Einstellungen..." klicke, erhalte ich die meldung "Es wird auf Antwort des Audiosystems gewartet". was ist da los?
<Deem> cronon: mehrere soundkarten?
<cronon> Deem: nein.
<cronon> kann ich im laufenden betrieb den ordner ".pulse" in meinem home löschen?
<bullgard4> cronon: Fang an, das Problem einzugrenzen mittels '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/bark.ogg'
<cronon> bullgard4: nur rauschen
<cronon> beim zweiten versuch: ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Verbindung beendet  aplay: main:654: Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<bullgard4> cronon: Das ist gut. So soll es sein. Also funktionieren elementare Teile Deines Soundsystems. 
<cronon> hm.
<auftisch> Wo kann ich die messages, die beim booten ausgegeben werden, nachsehen? in daemon, syslog, boot, mail.warn/info/error finde ich sie nich
<bullgard4> Was meinst Du mit "zweiter Versuch"?
<cronon> also, ich hab's halt zweimal ausgeführt.
<cronon> beim ersten rauschen
<bullgard4> auftisch: Zuerst gucken in dmesg.0. Dann in /var/log/syslog
<cronon> beim zweiten fehlermeldung statt rauschen
<bullgard4> cronon: Oh! Das zeite Ergebnis sollte nicht auftreten. Dem mußt Du nachgehen.
<cronon> bullgard4: ich hab' in nem forum gelesen, ich soll den ordner ".pulse" löschen
<bullgard4> cronon: Ich halte das für keine gute Idee.
<auftisch> bullgard4: da finde ich sie auch nicht. noch mehr m?glichkeiten?
<cronon> bullgard4: wieso?
<Deem> auftisch: nach was genau suchst du denn?
<bullgard4> auftisch: Ja, es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten. (Aber die ganze Angelegenheit ist ziemlich verwirrend, weil da viele Köche in der Vergangenheit ein Süppchen gekocht haben. Guck in die anderen Logs in /var/log/.
<tesk> Hallo, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich kann zu ip xxx keine verbindung aufbauen via sftp zu ip ccc allerdings schon.
<tesk> Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.125 was not provided by any .service files
<tesk> ist die meldung dazu
<bekks> tesk: Du muss schon genauer werden. Wie versuchst du das genau? Sind das IPv4 oder IPv6 Adressen?
<tesk> problem ist das es nach einem reboot wieder geht, aber der fehler ist ja irgendwo ich verbinde via sftp zu einer ipv4 addresse das geht auch allerdings nach einiger laufzeit nicht mehr
<tesk> ich nutze ubuntu 10.10 verbindung zu server also nichts neu installiertes
<cronon> bullgard4: und was würdest du stattdessen tun?
<bullgard4> cronon: Weil sich in diesem Verzeichnis Default-Dateien für Pulse-Audio befinden. Wenn Du keinen handfesten Grund hast, solltest  Du dort also nichts löschen.
<bullgard4> cronon: ich würde nach der ausgegebenen Fehlermeldung googlen.
<auftisch> bullgard4: Danke, habs gefunden.
<Summary_X> Hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 10.10 und eine AMD Radeon HD 6800... Als Treiber hab ich die vorgeschlagenen genutzt... Jetzt bekomm ich leider einen schwarzen bildschirm, wenn eigentlich der Login Screen kommen soll...Die Problemlösungs wiki hab ich mri schon abgeschaut...
<cronon> bullgard4: die mit dem warten?
<bullgard4> cronon: "ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Verbindung beendet aplay: main:654: Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt"
<Andre_Re> hallo nochmal
<Andre_Re> ich habe gerade mit gparted eine ext4-partition angelegt
<cronon> bullgard4: http://tinyurl.com/3cvmobr
<shetlandpony> cronon's tiny url: Debian User Forums   View topic - [SOLVED] alsamixer error after purging pulseaudio
<Andre_Re> jetzt habe ich die eingehängt und nautilus zeigt an, dass die partition bereits zu 5,2 GB (von 93,2) belegt sei
<Andre_Re> ähm, von 98,4
<Andre_Re> ich habe die partition mit 100 GB angelegt
<Andre_Re> woran liegt das?
<bullgard4> Summary_X: Du könntest in /var/log/Xorg.0.log bzw. Xorg.0.log.old nachgucken, besondders nach "EE".
<Andre_Re> außerdem befindet sich ein  ordner "lost+found" auf der partition
<bekks> 5% root Reserve.
<Andre_Re> der ist allerdings leer
<Andre_Re> bekks, was bedeutet das?
<k1l> Andre_Re: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/festplatte-kleiner-als-angegeben-ext3/
<cronon> bullgard4: ich versteh nich' ganz, was die auf der seite meinen
<bekks> Dass 5% für root reserviert sind.
<Summary_X> bullgard4 hm weißt du wie ich von meiner win partition auf die ubuntu partition zugreifen kann?
<cronon> bullgard4: aber könnte das etwas mit meinem problem zu tun haben?
<bullgard4> cronon: Der Knabe wolle pulseaudio loswerden. Als er dann die Datei ~/.asoundrc löschte, funktionierte es bei ihm.
<bullgard4> cronon: Ja, das könnte mit Deinem Problem zu tun haben. Wenn Du diesen Weg gehen willst.
<cronon> aber pulseaudio will ich ja nicht loswerden.
<cronon> denk ich mal.
<bullgard4> cronon: Aha. Dann ist dieser Weg nichts für Dich.
<bullgard4> cronon: Du kannst aus dem Fall lernen, daß Du nicht an den Audio-Dateien herumspielen sollst, wenn Du ihre Funktion nicht verstehst.
<bullgard4> cronon: PulseAudio ist seit 2009 auch viel zuverlässiger geworden, und ich würde es auch nicht totlegen.
<cronon> hm
<bullgard4> Summary_X: Wie man von einer Win-Partition auf eine Ubuntu-Partition zugreift, ist mehr Gegenstand des Betriebssystems Windows. -- Reicht es nicht, wenn Du von einer Kommandozeile aus auf die Ubuntu-Partition zugreifst?
<Summary_X> bullgard4 hast rest ich versuchs mal
<cronon> bullgard4: aber was könnte ich denn jetzt noch tun?
<bullgard4> cronon: Weiter googlen nach dieser Fehlermeldung. --  Ein anderer Weg ist, im ubuntuusers-wiki die allgemeinen Artikel zu PulsAudio durchlesen.
<Andre_Re> ich will in den nächsten stunden meine home-partition auf eine zweite festplatte umziehen
<Andre_Re> die partition habe ich bereits angelegt
<Andre_Re> aber wie sieht es denn mit den rechten aus?
<bullgard4> Deine Home-Partition hat die Rechte von Dir als  Benutzer. Da ist keine Besonderheit.
<Andre_Re> bullgard4: ich meine, die neue home-partition (ist deutlich größer als die bisherige)
<Andre_Re> die habe ich mit gparted erzeugt und da hat bisher nur root drauf schreib-und leserechte
<Andre_Re> oder geht man beim "umziehen" anders vor?
<cronon> bullgard4: es geht wieder, wie im PulseAudio artikel im ubuntuuserswiki beschrieben habe ich ein reset der einstellungen gemacht ("mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-backup"). jetzt läuft's. :)
<cronon> danke für deine hilfe. :)
<k1l> ,home_umziehen? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, Home_umziehen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<bullgard4> cronon: Freut mich!
<richyw> möchte gnome 3 installieren um ein wenig zu testen, aber mein jetziges gnome soll bleiben, weiß aber nicht wonach ich suchen muss für eine anleitung
<Andre_Re> gibt es eigentlich irgend ein bevorzugtes dateisystem für backupplatten?
<bekks> Nö.
<Andre_Re> also kann ich einfach ext4 draufklatschen
<bekks> Ja.
<Andre_Re> bekks: wenn ich jetzt die partition mit gparted erstellt habe, welchen besitzer weise ich der denn am besten zu
<bekks> Dem, der die Backups macht.
<Andre_Re> kommt dann der, der das backup von einer live-cd zurückspielen möchte auch wieder ran?
<b34bb> gibts eigentlich n gutes tutorial für kernel-modifikationen?
<bekks> Andre_Re: Das entscheidest Du.
<bekks> Andre_Re: DU vergibst die Dateisystemberechtigungen.
<Andre_Re> bekks: gibt es dann auch irgend eine möglichkeit, dem ding gar keinen benutzer zuzuweisen
<Gaertner> hallo
<Andre_Re> also sozusagen free for all
<bekks> Andre_Re: Nein.
<Andre_Re> hallo Gaertner
<bekks> Andre_Re: Du willst ein Systembackup nicht allen Usern zugänglich machen.
<Gaertner> welches java sollte mann instllieren
<bekks> Das aus den Quellen?
<Gaertner> installieren
<Andre_Re> bekks: nacheem auf die platte eh nur ich physikalisch zugriff habe ist das recht unproblematisch
<bekks> Andre_Re: Ja dann los.
<Andre_Re> bekks: das heißt?
<bekks> Wie jetzt?
<bekks> Welcher User macht die Backups?
<Andre_Re> bekks: schätzungsweise ich
<Andre_Re> also "andre"
<bekks> sind das Systembackups?
<Andre_Re> ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil es einen benutzer "backup" gibt
<bekks> Wenn ja, macht die nicht "andre", sondern "root".
<bekks> Vergiss den "backup" user einfach.
#ubuntu-de 2011-04-10
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich will eigentlich nur die nötigsten verzeichnise nehmen (wie beschrieben)
<Andre_Re> also /etc, /home
<richyw> möchte ubuntu 11.04 mit unter der virtualbox installieren, wenn der auf die eingebundene iso zugreift sagt der mir die cd ist nicht bootfähig. wie kann ich das ändern?
<bekks>  /etc/ kann andre nicht sichern.
<bekks> Das muss schon root machen.
<Andre_Re> also alles auf root
<bekks> richyw: Hier gibt es keinen 11.04 support.
<bekks> ,natty? richyw 
<shetlandpony> richyw: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<richyw> ok, aber wie kann man grundsätzlich iso's bootfähig einbinden?
<bekks> die iso dem cdrom hinzufügen in den vm settings, fertig.
<bekks> Steht alles im Handbuch zu VirtualBox.
<richyw> ok vielen dank
<Gaertner> welches java sollte man auf ubuntu benutzen?
<bekks> Gaertner: Das aus den Repos?
<Gaertner> beekks: sun oder open source?
<bekks> Das, dass du haben willst.
<Andre_Re> ist noch wer zu gegen?
<Andre_Re> wie kann ich denn eine verschlüsselte home-partition umziehen?
<Andre_Re> ich habe jetzt alles mit rsync kopiert
<Andre_Re> aber ich bekomme die neue partition nicht so eingebunden, dass ich auf die daten zugreifen kann
<gregori_w> Wo liegen die ganzen Informationen, die ich per apt-get update mir besorge? Also wo werden sie hingelegt?
<c_korn> gregori_w: welche information brauchst du? du kannst sie z.b. per apt-cache abrufen
<gregori_w> ich seh es mir kurz an - komme sonst gleich wieder zurück
<gregori_w> Ich versuche eben grad das apt-get (oder eben ein Teil das damit arbeitet) zu fixen nach dem Upgrade auf 11.04. Während dem Upgrade gabs einen Fehler und es wurde nicht aktuallisiert. Aus diesem Grund baut es eben jetzt die URIs falsch auf wenn man ein apt-get update oder ähnliches versucht
<sash_> Ist 11.04 schon final?
<sash_> Ansonsten bitte -> #ubuntu-de+1
<Deem> sash_: ende april
<Deem> 23./28. oder sowas
<gregori_w> Danke für den Verweis. Hat sich Mal wieder beim schreiben des Problems erledigt. resolve.conf vergessen zu erstellen -> konnte die Hostnames nicht übersetzen
<fornext> ich brauche mal Hilfe. Also ich habe ein Archiv entpackt und will ein Programm staten, aber es können Libs nicht gefunden werden. In dem Ordner ist aber ein Unterverzeichnis in dem die Libs gespeichert sind. Kann ich das Programm starten ohne die Libs an die entsprechende Stelle zu kopieren?
<drakooner> hi, evolution findet neuerdings meine kalender im gmx mediacenter nicht mehr. weiß jemand wie man mit dem neuen mediacenter umgeht?
<drakooner> Ah, die lustigen Vögel ham die Adresse geändert … https://webdav.mc.gmx.net/ das ist service …
<fornext> ich habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich in /etc/ld.so.conf.d eine entsprechende Datei angelegt habe mit Verweis auf das lokale lib-verzeichnis.
<fornext> spricht was dagegen,?
<joschi> fornext: du solltest dann auch auf die reihenfolge aufpassen, sonst lädt vielleicht auch ein anderes programm die bibliothek, bei dem du das gar nicht willst
<joschi> fornext: vielleicht möchtest du das programm lieber mit der umgebungsvariablen LD_LIBRARY_PATH und dem entsprechenden pfad starten
<fornext> joschi, kann ich das als Parameter beim Start mitgeben?
<joschi> fornext: wie geschrieben: als umgebungsvariable
<fornext> ok
<fabeltierkater> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich mit lm-sensors einen festen PWM-Wert an meine 2 Lüfter geben kann? Unter Windows+Speedfan habe ich an den Gehäuselüfter 50%, an den Grafikkartenlüfter 30 %
<fabeltierkater> wäre dann wohl für den Gehäuselüfter 255/2 = 130, für die Grafikkarte ca 80
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> lm_sensors liest Werte aus, nichts anderes.
<schweegi> kann ich meine /home-Partition im nachhinein verschlüsseln? im falle einer ubuntu-neuinstallation: die /home-Partition ist extra angelegt. wenn diese verschlüsselt ist, kann ich diese trotzdem in eine ubuntu-neuinstallation dann einbinden?
<bekks> schweegi: Ja. Ja, mit Aufwand.
<P_E_T_O> hi..kann mir jemand mit XAMPP und Aptana helfen?? ich will ein Project in htdocs speichern aber es schreibt mir dass ich creation problem habe..ich kann dort nur lesen.. danke :)
<bekks> Wozu XAMPP, wenn es LAMPP gibt?
<P_E_T_O> es ist besser?
<ZeroMC> o0
<bekks> Was ist besser? XAMPP?
<bekks> ROFL
<P_E_T_O> LAMPP
<P_E_T_O> ?
<bekks> Da kannst Du vin ausgehen, ja.
<Guschtel> is das nicht nur ein überbegriff?
<bekks> Nein.
<P_E_T_O> und wozu vin? 
<bekks> "von".
<P_E_T_O> ahaa ;D
<fabeltierkater> bekks	lm_sensors liest Werte aus, nichts anderes.
<bekks> fabeltierkater: Falscher Channel.
<fabeltierkater> ?
<bekks> ODer irre ich mich? :)
<fabeltierkater> du irrst dich
<fabeltierkater> :)
<bekks> Richtig :)
<fabeltierkater> gibts dann nen anderen Weg, irgendwie einen festen PWM-Wert per Software hinzukriegen?
<bekks> Glaube ich nicht dran.
<fabeltierkater> ich versteh das nicht.... ich kann mit pwmconfig theoretisch eine temperaturabhängige Steuerung einrichten, aber ein fester PWM-Wert ist nicht möglich....
<bekks> Ja, das eine ist eine Temperatursteuerung, dafür ist pwmconfig da, das andere halt nicht.
<P_E_T_O> wie kann ich ein Verzeichnis in /opt loschen?? es schriebt mir er ist nicht leer :/
<joschi> P_E_T_O: `man rm`, Parameter -r
<joschi> P_E_T_O: außerdem benötigst du natürlich noch die entsprechenden rechte
<bekks> Welches Verzeichnis in /opt willst Du denn löschen?
<schweegi> bekks, also wäre es empfehlenswert stattdessen lieber die Partition unverschlüsselt zu lassen, sodass der Aufwand entfällt? 
<P_E_T_O> joschi rm -r war gut danke :)
<bekks> Richtig.
<P_E_T_O> bekks lampp
<bekks> Vorhin hattest Du noch xampp.
<P_E_T_O> bekks ich habe xampp istaliert .. aber dort war lampp ..verstehe ich nicht :D
<joschi> P_E_T_O: `tasksel install lamp-server` ;)
<P_E_T_O> bekks aber ich will apache instalieren
<P_E_T_O> joschi ist nicht apache besser?
<bekks> P_E_T_O: Apcache, Mysql, PHP und PErl. Fertif.
<joschi> P_E_T_O: deine hausaufgabe ist jetzt zu ermitteln, was das von mir gepostete kommando macht…
<schweegi> xampp ist dasselbe wie lampp, nur das lampp für linux ist. 
<P_E_T_O> joschi rm remove directories :P und -r loscht Verzeichniss und alles drin ?
<joschi> P_E_T_O: `tasksel …`
<P_E_T_O> joschi wie schriebst du so schnell meinen name? :D
<joschi> P_E_T_O: tab completion im irc-client
<P_E_T_O> joschi es ist auch im empathy?
<joschi> P_E_T_O: nein, quassel
<joschi> P_E_T_O: -> ot
<P_E_T_O> joschi ot?
<schweegi> P_E_T_O, ot=offtopic. #ubuntu-de-ot
<P_E_T_O> schweegi danke :)
<P_E_T_O_> back
<schweegi> welche version hat der aktuelle kernel? kann ich den bislang installierten einfach gegen den PAE Kernel austauschen via Synaptic?
<bekks> uname -a
<schweegi> bekks, danke! :) reicht es wenn ich den bislang verwendeten entferne und den 2.6.35-28-generic-pae nachinstalliere?
<bekks> Je nachdem was Du vorhast.
<schweegi> will den pae-kernel nutzen statt dem "normalen"
<bekks> Warum?
<schweegi> weil der mir momentan nur 2,3 GB an RAM anzeigt statt 4 GB
<bekks> Was sollte sich mit PAE daran ändern? :)
<bekks> Und wer ist "der"?
<schweegi> Systemüberwachung. und mit dem PAE-Kernel zeigte er mir immer die vollen 4 GB an RAM an
<bekks> Nopaste die Ausgabe von "free -m" und "lsb_release -a".
<bekks> Vergiss diesen Grafikschnickschnack.
<schweegi> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/592113/
<bekks> Und das ist ein 32Bit System?
<schweegi> Genau, weil ich mit dem 64bit Ubuntu einige Probleme hatte, u.a. mit Flash
<schweegi> auch wenn es schon länger her ist
<P_E_T_O_> 32bit kann nich mit 4GB RAM arbeiten
<bekks> Ich habe seit Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit Flash und 64Bit.
<bekks> P_E_T_O_: QUATSCH. Es kann das SEHR WOHL.
<schweegi> P_E_T_O_, mit dem PAE-Kernel klappte das immer bestens, nur ist er aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr aktiv bei mir
<bekks> Schonmal was von PAE gehört?
<P_E_T_O_> nein
<bekks> Dann geh mal lesen :)
<schweegi> Physical Adress Extension
<P_E_T_O_> geh schon :)
<schweegi> bekks, lassen sich denn mittlerweile auch Prograbbe, die nur in 32bit vorliegen, unter 64bit problemlos ausführen? Ich weiß nicht mehr genau welche Programme das waren, jedoch gabs vor ca. einem halben Jahr mit 10.04 bei mir noch einige Probleme
<bekks> Lassen sie sich seit der Erfindung von 64Bit...
<schweegi> P_E_T_O_, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<bekks> Ich habe seit 2003 kein 32Bit System mehr, und gerade mit 32/64Bit keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
<schweegi> Gut, dann gebe ich 64bit noch eine Chance.
<P_E_T_O_> schweegi: danke
<HansiBuBandi> Hallo zusammen, ich nutze eine AMD Radeon HD 6800 und Ubuntu Maverick... Ich hab Ubuntu neu installiert und die vorgegebenen Treiber installiert. Jetzt hab ich leider einen Black screen und kann nur per recovery Menu zugreifen... Im ubuntuusers Wiki standen zwei befehle die ich eingefügt habe... leider ohne positiven effekt... was kann ich noch tun?
<shrekk> moin
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, hats Du es mal mit "sudo aticonfig --initial -f" im Terminal probiert? Das kannst Du im Recovery-Menü in der Rootshell ebenfalls noch nachholen, danach funktioniert es meistens wieder
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: Ich versuch es eben mal...
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, sofern Du den fglrx über Jockey installiert hast, was zwingend notwendig ist bevor man den neuesten fglrx von AMD bezieht. Sonst funktioniert der "aticonfig"-Befehl nicht
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: No supported adaptersdetected
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, eine Möglichkeit die mir jetzt noch einfällt wäre, den fglrx wieder zu entfernen und einen der freien Treiber laufen zu lassen und es nochmal anschließend mit dem fglrx zu versuchen
<schweegi> leider ist der manchmal recht zickig, hatte das auch schon des öfteren, aber man lernt dazu ;) 
<HansiBuBandi> ich hab eben versucht den treiber einfach mit apt-get remove zu entfernen... aber das ging nicht
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, welches paket hast du zum entfernen angegeben?
<bekks> "ging nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<HansiBuBandi> xserver-xorg
<schweegi> von dem gibts mehrere. 
<HansiBuBandi> "Paket konnte nicht entfernt werden"
<bekks> Warum deinstllierst Du den X Server?
<bekks> Welchen Sinn und Zweck soll das haben?
<bekks> Das ist NICHT der ATI-Treiber.
<HansiBuBandi> Hm gute Frage :D Den treibe rzu entfernen ist einfacher
<HansiBuBandi> xserver-xorg-ati müsste es sein, oder?
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, Du darfst nur das Paket mit dem XServer entfernen, wo "fglrx" mit im Namen steht
<bekks> Warum willst Du den X-Server deinstallieren?
<P_E_T_O_> wie kann ich mit Verzeichnissen als ROOT arbeiten ohne das ich im terminal bin???
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: MISSVERSTÄNDNISS hab es eben so geeĺesen aber falsch verstanden 
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: Danke ich schau eben mal
<bekks> P_E_T_O_: Das ist eine der schlechtesten und unsichersten Herangehensweisen überhaupt.
<schweegi> P_E_T_O_, du kannst dir ein Skript in Nautilus einbinden. mit diesem kannst du ordner als Systemverwalter durchsuchen. aber das ganze ist nicht gerade empfehlenswert
<bekks> ,sudo? P_E_T_O_ 
<shetlandpony> P_E_T_O_: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: es gibt nur ein ati paket... keins mit fglrx
<P_E_T_O_> und im KRUSADER??
<bekks> P_E_T_O_: Was ist krusader?
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, installier dir mal den XServer neu und anschließend den freien Treiber, z.B. "xserver-xorg-video-radeon". mit dem sollte zumindest das grafische system erstmal wieder starten
<P_E_T_O_> bekks: es ist file manager wie MC
<bekks> Ein Konsolenprogramm?
<schweegi> und ich steige nun auf 64bit um... bis später. 
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: Okay, aber damit würd eich dann nicht die komplette grafik ausnutzen, oder?
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: "komplette grafik ausgenutzt" soll was bedeuten?
<P_E_T_O_> bekks: nein http://www.krusader.org/
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Spielen z.B
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: Danke !
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, nein. dazu benötigst du den fglrx, wenn du die volle grafikleistung meinst. Ich kann dir als ATI-Nutzer ohnehin nur raten, erszt den fglrx über Jockey zu installieren und anschließend den von der ATI/AMD-Seite. Die Installation ist recht einfach.
<bekks> Ich kann Dir nur davon ABRATEN etwas an der Paketverwaltung vorbei zu installieren.
<bekks> Wenn Du nicht genau weisst, was Du da tust, lass es sein.
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: Sehr gut. Ich werde jetzt xserver erstmal neu installieren 
<schweegi> bekks, man baut sich vorher deb-Pakete mit dem Installer. diese installiert man dann über die paketverwaltung
<bekks> Spätestens beim nächsten KErnelupdate stehst Du sonst wieder ohne X da.
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Der X Server ist die ganze Zeit installiert...
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Du solltest X-Server und Treiber nicht verwechseln.
<HansiBuBandi> Wenn ich ihn deinstalliere nicht
<bekks> Warum deinstallierst Du ihn?
<bekks> Weisst Du eigentlich was Du da tust?
<HansiBuBandi> Ich denke doch
<bekks> Ich denke nicht, Tim.
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, da hat bekks aber jetzt recht: Nehme NICHT den ATI-eigenen Installer. Du musst dir vorher durch Aufruf von "sudo sh ati...[autocomplete].sh --buildpkg" selbst deb-Pakete erstellen lassen und das hinterher mit "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" installieren. dann hast du auch kein problem bei einem kernelupdate
<HansiBuBandi> schweegi: Jap, das steht auch auf der AMD/Ati seite
<bekks> Und es gibt auch keinerlei Grund, den X Server zu installieren...
<HansiBuBandi> okay
<schweegi> HansiBuBandi, Viel Erfolg. bis später. 
<HansiBuBandi> Danke!
<HansiBuBandi> warum ist der AMD/Ati treiber eigentlich nicht in der Paketverwaltung bzw. also standard treiber bei ubuntu verfügbar?
<bekks> Ist er doch?
<bekks> aptitude search fglrx
<HansiBuBandi> hmm dann versteh ich nicht, warum ich den treiber von der amd seite nehmen soll
<srtu> weiß jemand wie ich in der /etc/initramfs.conf ne static IP eingeben kann? 
<apollo13> srtu: hä?
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Das musst du schweegi fragen. Ich habe Dir davon abgeraten, sowas zu tun.
<bekks> srtu: Was hast Du vor?
<srtu> @apollo13, stichwort remote unlocking
 * apollo13 hat nicht vor aus stichwörtern rauszusuchen was du willst
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Aber es gibt keine 100% gute lösung?
<HansiBuBandi> um die volle "grafikbandbreite" zu erhalten
<bekks> Natürlich nicht - wir reden von ATI. :)
<HansiBuBandi> :) Dann hab ich keine chance mit einer ati grafikkarte unter ubuntu zu arbeiten, zu spielen etc
<bekks> Wer hat das jetzt gesagt?
<HansiBuBandi> so versteh ich das
<bekks> Genau, niemand.
<bekks> Du hast es falsch verstanden.
<HansiBuBandi> hm
<srtu> @ apollo13 >  /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/README.remote.gz wenn du keinen plan heißt reich es einfach nicht zu antworten, ggogle kann icha uchs elbst füttern
<bekks> Du hast von einer 100% Lösung gesprochen, ich sagte die gibt es nicht, weil wir über ATI reden.Wie Du dann darauf kommst, dass es nur eine 0% Lösung gibt, ist MIR schleierhaft.
<apollo13> srtu: eben, dann kannst dir das fragen sparen
<bekks> srtu: Wie nett, dass Du uns auch darauf hinweist, wo wir etwas nachlesen können, um zu wissen, warum du etwas fragst :)
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hm , also wenn ich den fglrx treiber über aptitude installiere wäre das schon eine gute lösung?
<apollo13> srtu: vor allem da der erste google hit deine frage beantwortet, jetzt stellst sich nur die frage wer keinen plan hat, ich tipp auf dich
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Man sagte Dir, Du sollst den über Jockey installieren...
<srtu> aja ist ne spezielle frage, wenn euch die erst alles erklären muss was ich schon weiß ist das nicht gerade hilfreich, desswegen ne kurze knappe frage wie man in der besagten conf ne static ip einpflegen kann
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: JOckey sind doch die Eingescränkten Treiber, die ich empfohlen bekomme
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Ja, und?
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: So hab ich das gemacht dachte ich :D
<srtu> wenn ihr das nicht wisst ist das ja OK, weiß gar net was fürn problem ihr habt, aber OK lassen wir das
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: jetzt bin ich verwirrt
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Denken ist nicht wissen...
<apollo13> srtu: man ifconfig
<srtu> toll
<bekks> Ja, hilft 100%.
<srtu> ja genau!
<apollo13> was toll
<apollo13> so setzt man eine statische ip
<srtu> jetzt erklär ich euch worum es eigentlich geht
<apollo13> ich sag dir allerdings schon vorm erklären, dass sich an meiner antwort nix ändern wird
<apollo13> sie wird weiterhin zutreffen
<srtu> die static ip muss aber in die initrmd
<bekks> Ich will das nicht mehr wissen.
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> man ifconfig
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Okay... Dann versuch ich jetzt über Jockey den Treiber fglrx zu installieren 
<srtu> ifconifg bezieht aber nach dem booten bzw während dem booten sprich wenn / entschlüsselt ist
<apollo13> blödsinn
<bekks> ifconfig kann gar keine IP Adressen "beziehen".
<bekks> man ifconfig.
<bekks> dhclient bezieht eine DHCP IP.
<srtu> oh man
<srtu> was hatn static ip mit dhcp zu tun???
<apollo13> sry aber uns vorwerfen wir hätten keinen plan und dann blödsinn verzapfen ist der falsche weg ;)
<apollo13> <srtu> ifconifg bezieht aber nach dem booten bzw während dem booten sprich wenn / entschlüsselt ist
<apollo13> das…
<srtu> ich werf niemanden irgendwas vor
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Aber der Blackscreen lag nur an den treibern?
<bekks> Das sagte man Dir doch.
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hm weil ich in der xorg config als treiber fglrx stehen hatte... Das heißt doch , dass ich diesen treiber verwenden soll... 
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Ja und?
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Du hast nicht einmal ins Xorg.0.log geschaut, um herauszufinden was das Problem ist, sondern lieber deinen X Server deinstalliert.
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: 1. ich hab x server nicht deinstalliert, wollte es nur tun! und in xorg.0.log stand kein error, etc...
<malot> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie der Syntax ist für einen crontab eintrag der alle 2 Minuten aufgerufen werden soll? ich habe hier einen der gar nichts macht.
<apollo13> */2 bei minuten und den rest mit *
<bekks> man 5 crontab
<malot> */2 * * * * curl http://ddd.dd/cron.php > /dev/null
<malot> so in die crontab datei?
<MicMuc> Hallo Leute! Wo ist der eigentliche Forum-Chat?-Hier? (Ubuntu)
<sdx23> MicMuc: Support zu Ubuntu gibt's hier. Wenn du Probleme mit dem Forum/Wiki/Portal hast jedoch #ubuntuusers
<MicMuc> Danke sdx23!
<HansiBuBandi> naja trotdem danke bekks! Schönen Tag euch noch
<MicMuc> Frage: Gibt es wesentliche Vorteile von der Version 10.04 auf neuere Stände zu aktualisieren?
<bekks> MicMuc: Der Vorteil ist, eine neuere Version zu bekommen, der Nachteil ist, den LTS Support aufzugeben.
<MicMuc> Danke!-z.B. Google Earth ist dann von Hand zu installieren, also ohne Synaptic!
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?
<MicMuc> Technisch und grafisch sowie stabiler wird wohl nichts?
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.
<MicMuc> Frage deshalb weil doch 11.04 bald kommt.
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Dann gibt es neuere Programmversionen, etc, etc. Du kannst nicht direkt auf 11.04 aktualisieren, sondern musst erst auf 10.10 gehen. Und 10.10 und 11.04 sind keine LTS Versionen.
<MicMuc> Paketquellen usw. aktualisiert für 11.04 oder ?
<apollo13> hu, warum muss man von 10.04 zuerst auf 10.10 gehen?
<bekks> apollo13: Weil ein direktes Update nicht funktionieren?
<bekks>  *wird
<bekks> Das ist schlichtweg nicht supported.
<apollo13> hmm dann mach ich die letzten jahre irgendwas falsch
<apollo13> ah okay
<Andre_Re> hallo zusammen
<MicMuc> Ja dass weiß ich. Ich hatte gesehen, dass Pakete teilweise bei 10.10 plötzlich draußen sind.
<bekks> MicMuc: Ja, sind sie. Und?
<P_E_T_O> wie kann ich eine MAC adress herausfinden?
<MicMuc> und auch bei playdeb.net alles noch auf 9.04 bis 10.04 läuft
<Andre_Re> ich bin hier dabei, meine home-partition umzuziehen
<Andre_Re> jetzt habe ich gestern schon alle daten mit rsync kopiert
<MicMuc> bin von openSUSE weg
<bekks> MicMuc: playdeb hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. Was die tun oder nicht, interessiert hier keinen :)
<MicMuc> die brachten auch neue Versionen raus
<Andre_Re> nun habe ich allerdings probleme, die partition so einzubiinden, dass ich auch daten lesen kann
<russell1> P_E_T_O: wovon? deine eigene über ifconfig
<MicMuc> schaut man aber nach Paketquellen dann gibt es da die alten Stände
<Andre_Re> die platte ist nämlich verschlüsselt (mit der installations-option von ubuntu)
<Andre_Re> wie kann ich denn die daten sichtbar machen?
<bekks> Andre_Re: Wie hast Du sie unsichtbar gemacht?
<Andre_Re> wenn ich sie regulär mounte ist sie einfach leer
<bekks> Details...
<bekks> WIE genau mountest Du sie?
<Andre_Re> bekks: da ist nur mein ordner "andre" drauf, aber dieser ist leer, weil verschlüsselt
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Dann entschlüssele ihn.
<Andre_Re> bisher mit dem regulären mount-befehl
<Andre_Re> bekks: der soll ja verschlüsselt bleiben
<bekks> Was ist der "reguläre mount befehl"?
<Andre_Re> mein aktuelles home-verzeichnis ist auch bewusst verschlüsselt
<Andre_Re> mount /dev/sd*
<P_E_T_O> russell1: danke
<bekks> Und BEIDE musst du entschlüsseln um an die Daten heranzukommen...
<MicMuc> exit
<bekks> Dann kannst Du die Daten kopieren.
<bekks> Die Verschlüsselung kannst Du nicht rückgängig machen ohne weiteres. Nicht dass Du das mit "entschlüsseln" verwechselst.
<Andre_Re> bekks: genau das meinte ich ;)
<Andre_Re> ich habe die platte gestern mit root-rechten gersynct, als sie "offen" war
<Andre_Re> home wird ja beim boot automatisch eingehängt
<apollo13> nö
<bekks> Seit wann genau nicht mehr? :)
<apollo13> bekks: noch nie, es sei denn man stellt es ein in fstab
<apollo13> aber das wusstest du doch^^
<Andre_Re> apollo13: das macht aber die ubuntu-installation für einen ;)
<bekks> ...
<apollo13> Andre_Re: wenn man sie lässt ja ;)
<Andre_Re> die graphische installation lässt sich meines wissens davon nicht abhalten :P
<apollo13> kA, die hab ich noch nie verwendet
<Andre_Re> ok
<Andre_Re> aber zurück zum thema ;)
<Andre_Re> wie bekomme ich denn die kopierte partition "entschlüsselt"
<bekks> Dein neues /home wird automatisch entschlüsselt.
<bekks> Du hast den Inhalt der alten reinkopiert. Alles ist gut.
<Andre_Re> ich habe gestern gelesen, man sole es mit dem befehl ecryptfs-mount-private machen
<Andre_Re> der befehl hat allerdings keine ausgabe und bewirkt auch nichts
<bekks> Man soll WAS damit machen?
<bekks> Du musst uns schon sagen, was Du tun willst...
<Andre_Re> bekks: so wie ich das verstanden habe soll man den befehl in der gemounteten partition laufen lassen und dann wären die daten wieder sichtbar
<Andre_Re> habe ich das etwa missverstanden?
<DBold> hallo
<bekks> Ja, hast Du.
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich möchte eigentlich nur sehen, ob in der duplizierten home-partition alle daten vorhanden sind, bevor ich den einhängepunkt in der fstab verbiege
<bekks> Dann mounte und entschlüssele sie...
<Andre_Re> geountet ist sie, aber wie entschlüssele ich?
<bekks> Wie hattrest Du sie denn entschlüsselt, um Daten reinzukopieren? :)
<DBold> ich benutze grade keinen manager für das netzwerk, sondern /etc/network/Interfaces ... wenn keine verbindung mehr besteht (z.b nach ruhezustand) reicht  /etc/init.d/networking restart nicht aus um wieder eine ip zu beziehen, was muss ich tun?
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich habe im laufenden betrieb rsync -avx --progress /home/ /media/home ausgeführt
<bekks> DBold: sudo dhclient eth0 danach :)
<DBold> ah! :)
<DBold> danke
<bekks> Andre_Re: Und da war das alte UND das neue Home entschlüsselt?
<Andre_Re> bekks: das neue home war eine leere partition
<Andre_Re> wenn ich bei ubuntu die verschlüsselung anwähle, dann verschlüsselt der ja eh nur auf ordnerebene
<Andre_Re> da ist nicht das ganze laufwerk verschlüsselt
<bekks> Und dann hast Du die Daten einfach auf die neue Partition kopiert?
<Andre_Re> da wird wohl der unterordner von home mit dem jeweiligen user-passwort verschlüsselt
<bekks> Was soll da bitte verschlüsselt sein?
<Andre_Re> bekks: nun, immerhin ist /media/home/andre leer, obwohl auf der platte massenweise daten liegen
<Andre_Re> also kopiert wurde etwas
<bekks> Und was?
<Andre_Re> das sehe ich eben nicht
<bekks> Und ls -al gibt es nicht?
<bekks> Guck halt nach, was da kopiert wurde.
<Andre_Re> doch, da ist ein .encryptfs-ordner drauf
<bekks> Und was ist da drin?
<Andre_Re> also auf /media/home/.ecryptfs
<Andre_Re> ein paar unterordner
<Andre_Re> ein beispiel einer datei in dem ordner
<Andre_Re> ./andre/.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYtQD6IPf5wiEQo3djKELINO7SiK6Ka8fUgMKKxV8qM7A9B6FWkTWhJM---/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYtQD6IPf5wiEQo3djKELINO7SiK6Ka8fUgpt9vNrnYVFRvkD-NyzeaZk--/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWYtQD6IPf5wiEQo3djKELINO7SiK6Ka8fUgs.0CbTCMrH-BtW-jnxVQb---:
<bekks> "Verzeichnis". Unter Linux heisst es "Verzeichnis".
<Andre_Re> ordner ist kürzer :P
<Andre_Re> aber gut, lass uns das kind verzeichnis nennen
<joschi> Andre_Re: na super, jetzt musst du nur noch ecryptfs über /media/home legen und du solltest wieder auf deine dateien zugreifen können
<Andre_Re> bekks: dieses verzeichnis /media/home/.ecryptfs/andre/.Private hat jedenfalls die selbe größe wie mein $home
<bekks> Also hast Du den unverschlüsselten Kram kopiert.
<bekks> s/un//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Also hast Du den verschlüsselten Kram kopiert.
<Andre_Re> bekks: joschi: ich gehe davon aus, dass das so gewollt ist
<joschi> Andre_Re: ich sehe da im moment ehrlich gesagt kein problem
<bekks> Ich auch nicht.
<Andre_Re> ich habe in der beschreibung dieses verschlüsselers gelesen, dass die dateien wohl tatsächlich in diesem unterverzeichnis liegen und dann irgendwie zur laufzeit auf /home/user gemountet werden
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> NEnnt man "ecryptfs".
<Andre_Re> joschi: mal angenommen, ich möchte jetzt einfach nur an die daten in dem ordner ran, noch ohne /home tatsächlich auf die neue partition zu legen, wie kann ich die daten denn entschlüsseln (solange sie auf /media/home gemountet sind?
<Andre_Re> verzeichnis :S
<joschi> Andre_Re: siehe was ich zuvor schrub
<joschi> schreibte
<bekks> schrubte.
<Andre_Re> joschi: und wie geht man da en detail vor?
<joschi> ah, das war's. danke bekks
<joschi> Andre_Re: mount, ecryptfs, you name it
<Andre_Re> mount habe ich schon
<joschi> Andre_Re: du möchtest nochmal kurz nachlesen, was ein stacked filesystem ist
<Andre_Re> aber wie geht das mit ecryptfs? ich habe wie gesagt gestern den oben genannten befehl eingetitppt aber der hat weder etwas ausgegeben noch etwas bewirkt
<joschi> Andre_Re: klar, warum sollte er auch? der ist für etwas völlig anderes gedacht
<Andre_Re> joschi: ich bin auf deinen hinweis hin auf folgende anleitung gestoßen
<Andre_Re> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Daten-einbinden
<Andre_Re> ich hänge allerdings beim "wrapped-passphrase auslesen"
<Andre_Re> er will von mir da immer, dass ich etwas eingebe
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hallo nochmal :) ALso ich hab fglrx jetzt installiert, bekomme jedoch immernoch einen blackscreen
<joschi> Andre_Re: zum Beispiel deine passphrase?
<Andre_Re> du meinst mein benutzer-kennwort?
<joschi> zum beispiel das
<Andre_Re> das akzeptiert er aber nicht :(
<Andre_Re> in welchem ordner muss ich den befehl denn genau ausführen?
<Andre_Re> ok, habs
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Xorg.0.log ...
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Bin ich drin
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: jedoch kein error
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Nopasten...
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hmm.. schwer :) Wie kann ich vom recoverymode die datei auf nopast einfügen? 
<bekks> Mit dem Befehl "pastebinit".
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> kennt jemand ein gutes programm zum synchronisieren mit google docs?
<Andre_Re> joschi: ok soweit, kann ich jetzt einfach den physikalischen ort von /media/home über mein aktuelles home drübermounten?
<Andre_Re> also mount /dev/sdc7 /home
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: pastebin.com/z9K4jU90
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: http://pastebin.com/z9K4jU90
<Andre_Re> ich möchte testen, ob es noch funktioniert bevor ich es in der fstab umbiege
<bekks> Dann würde ich das "late" erstmal unmounten.
<bekks> s/late/alte/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Dann würde ich das "alte" erstmal unmounten.
<Andre_Re> bekks: late?
<Andre_Re> aslo
<Andre_Re> also umount /home; mount /dev/sd* /home
<Andre_Re> richtig?
<bekks> Erstmal die Verschlüsselung aufheben.
<bekks> Stacked Filesystems...
<Andre_Re> macht er das nicht von selbst?
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks> Wieso sollte er?
<bekks> Nur weil du das KAbel aus der Steckdose ziehst, fährt sich dein Rechner vorher auch nicht von selbst runter.
<joschi> Andre_Re: bist du gerade auf dem system eingeloggt oder benutzt du eine art rettungs/live-system?
<Andre_Re> und wie gehe ich da vor? in der o.g. beschreibung steht ja, ich solle einen nutzer selben namens anlegen, was ja hier nicht geht, da der benutzer bereits existiert
<Andre_Re> joschi: nein, ich bin hier eingeloggt
<joschi> Andre_Re: dann kannst du `umount /home` sowieso vergessen.
<lolmatic> hey bekks, habe jetzt mein squid problem gelöst. hab das ganze ding durch polipo ersetzt =)
<bekks> Ich weiß nicht wovon Du redest.
<joschi> Andre_Re: das system lässt dich nicht einfach dateisysteme aushängen, die aktiv benutzt werden
<Andre_Re> joschi: wie geht mam damm vor?
<lolmatic> squid war so oder so bissl überdimensioniert für einen nutzer
<bekks> Andre_Re: Ich sagte Dir das doch gerade...
<bekks> lolmatic: Ich nutze das in jeder Größenordnung. Läuft immer einwandfrei.
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich kann dir aber leider nicht ganz folgen
<joschi> Andre_Re: du probierst das jetzt in /media/home aus, biegst wenn das klappt die fstab um, und hältst für den notfall eine livecd/usb-stick bereit (optional)
<Andre_Re> joschi: ok, mache ich
<Andre_Re> live-cd habe ich eh immer da ;)
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Eine Idee? :D
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Hast Du als das getan, was schweegi Dir vorhin sagte? ati-config...
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Nein. Ich habe bisher nur den Treiber installiert
<bekks> Ja, dann lies nochmal, warum du das ati-config Zeug ausführen solltest...
<HansiBuBandi> ok
<HansiBuBandi> ich scroll mal :)
<bekks> Scrollen reicht nicht - lesen und verstehen wäre besser :)
<HansiBuBandi> ich musste erstmal den befehl nochmal suchen :)
<HansiBuBandi> also so wie ichs verstehe configuriere ich damit die xorg config 
<HansiBuBandi> also z.B die device scktion, etc
<HansiBuBandi> mit -initial 
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: hm aticonfig --help geht schon nichtmal :(
<bekks> "geht nicht" istr keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<HansiBuBandi> No supported adapters detected, wie eben
<bekks> Ja, das sagt doch alles, oder? :)
<HansiBuBandi> Hm mir nicht :D 
<HansiBuBandi> ich verstehe so das ich mit --initial alles einstelle, also die adapter, etc
<Andre_Re> joschi: in welcher datei steht denn, welche partition beim boot entschlüsselt wird?
<Andre_Re> weil ich habe es gerade mal umgebogen, hatte dann auch die richtige partition aber ein laaeres home-verzeichnis
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Das Ding guckt, ob es überhaupt Adapter gibt, die es konfigurieren kann. Gibt es nicht. Ende.
<bekks> Andre_Re: "leeres".
<HansiBuBandi> bekks:  und diese adapter müsse ich dann in der xorg einstellen?
<Andre_Re> bekks: da waren nur die standard-ordner drin
<Andre_Re> also Bilder, Downloads, …
<Andre_Re> er hat also NICHT das verschlüsselte system drübergelegt
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Es gibt keine in deinem System, die von aticonfig supported wären. Da kannst Du nichts einstellen.
<Andre_Re> ich gehe daher davon aus, dass an anderer stelle nochmal gesondert festgelegt ist, was genau beim boot entschlüsselt wird
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hm okay... Und wie kann ich das jetzt lösen? :D
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Passenden Treiber installieren. Der, der installiert ist, hilft Dir nicht weiter.
<HansiBuBandi> Hmm das ist aber der, der mir von jockey vorgeschlagen wird
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Was soll ich Dir denn sagen, außer das, was aticonfig sagt?
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hm Gute Frage. Was würdest du denn als nächstes tun?
<bekks> Nachmal alles relevante zu ATI im Wiki lesen.
<_pingu> 10.04 mit Gnome liefert mir bei Auswahl von SystemSettings->Tastaturlayout eine KDE Fehlermeldung. Das passt zu der Beobachtung, das meine VM's Probleme bei der Keyboardermittlung haben. Synaptic zeigt mir, das noch KDE Pakete drauf sind. Ich hab wohl nur einen Teile desinstalliert. Was mach ich am besten?
<bekks> _pingu: Wie wäre es, uns die Fehlermeldung auch mitzuteilen?
<bekks> Und ich kann bisher nicht behaupten, dass VMs irgendwleche Probleme machen würden.
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hm hab ich eigentlich soweit gemacht... Leider werde ich dadurch nicht schlauer, daher frag ich ja :)
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Ich habe heute leider kein Photo für Dich - mehjr Tips habe icht nicht für Dich.
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Hm... Schade aber auch...
<_pingu> bekks: Die Fehlermeldung: Es tut uns sehr leid. das programm systemeinstellungen wurde unerwartet beendet.
<HansiBuBandi> bekks: Ne Idee wo ich mich sonst noch melden könnte=
<_pingu> bekks: Außerdem steht dort: Sie können uns behilflich sein, KDE Software zu verbessern... . Ich bin aber auf Gnome umgestiegen
<bekks> HansiBuBandi: Im Forum.
<HansiBuBandi> okay
<bekks> _pingu: Du musst ja auch nicht behilflich sein.
<_pingu> bekks: wie meinst du das?
<bekks> _pingu: Nur weil da steht, dass Du behilflich sein kannst, musst Du das ja nicht tun.
<_pingu> bekks: hast du eine Idee wie ich die Tatatur reparier?
<bekks> _pingu: Ich benutze kein Gnome - Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch einen Menüpunkt, mit dem Man Tastatur und Maus einstellen kann.
<bekks> s/M/m/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: _pingu: Ich benutze kein Gnome - Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch einen menüpunkt, mit dem Man Tastatur und Maus einstellen kann.
<bekks> s/M/m/i 
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: _pingu: Ich benutze kein Gnome - Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch einen Menüpunkt, mit dem Man Tastatur und Maus einstellen kann.
<bekks> Schade :)
<_pingu> bekks: wie ich eingangs schrieb stürzt das programm ab, wenn ich diesen punkt auswähle!
<bekks> _pingu: Ja, weil das so wie es aussieht der KDE und nicht der Gnome-Menüpunkt ist.,
<bekks> Sonst würde da ja auch keine KDE Meldung auftauchen.
<_pingu> bekks: eine idee, welches Paket ich dafür deinst. muss?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, was Du noch installiert hast - Aber es gibt wie ich schon sagte, sicherlich auch einen GNOME Menüpunkt zur Konfiguration...
<_pingu> bekks: du meinst ich arbeite mit Gnome und bekomm unter Gnome einen Keyport Menüpunkt für Gnome und einen für KDE angezeigt???
<bekks> Richtig.
<_pingu> bekks: hätt ich nicht gedacht.
<bekks> Ist ja sehr offensichtlich, wenn Du unter Gnome eine KDE Fehlermeldung bekommst beim Anklicken eines Menüpunktes.
<_pingu> bekks: vielleicht sollt ich nochmal alles platt machen
<bekks> Wozu?
<bekks> Such halt mal in synaptic nach übnrriggebliebenen Paketen.
<_pingu> bekks: das hab ich. jedoch wird mir da eine Menge an Abhängigkeiten zum Deinstallieren mitgeteilt. Bspw. Dolphin... . Bin unsicher ob das so alles richtig ist.
<bekks> Dolphin ist der Dateimanager von KDE.
<_pingu> bekks: ok. geht auch unter gnome. (-;
<bekks> Natürlich. Wenn alle Libraries installiert sind.
<dadrc> Ist jetzt aber nicht so, als hätte Gnome keinen Dateimanager...
<_pingu> bekks: ich schau mir gerad die ergebnisse von der synaptic suche nach KDE an und werd fleißig deinst. plus neu starten.
<bekks> Du brauchst nicht neuzustarten. Das ist kein Windows.
<Andre_Re> bekks: wie mache ich denn jetzt am besten weiter, dass der die partition auch entschlüsseln kann?
<bekks> Andre_Re: Ich weiß nicht was Du da tust, und was Du bisher jetzt alles getan hast. Kein Ahnung.
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich habe testweise in der fstab auf die neue partition umgebogen
<Andre_Re> danach hat er zwar gestartet, allerdings wurden die verschlüsselten daten nicht auf /home/andre gelegt sondern statdessen ein "leeres" benutzerverzeichnis erzeugt
<Andre_Re> die systemeinstellungen wurden ebenfalls nicvht geladen
<Andre_Re> es sah also so aus als hätte ich das benuterkonto neu angelegt
<Andre_Re> jetzt habe ich wieder auf meine alte partition umgestellt und es geht wieder alles
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich bin jetzt fieberhaft am suchen, weswegen er das home von der neuen, identischen partition nicht von selbst entschlüsselt
<Andre_Re> hast du eine idee, wo das genau festgelegt ist? ist das auf eine spezielle uuid gemünzt?
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung. Und es kann durchaus sein, dass das UUID-abhängig ust.
<bekks> s/ust/ist/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Ich habe keine Ahnung. Und es kann durchaus sein, dass das UUID-abhängig ist.
<Andre_Re> mhm
<Andre_Re> und wen frage ich da am besten?
<Andre_Re> joschi?
<bekks> Das Wiki?
<Andre_Re> bekks: im wiki finde ich dazu nichts
<Andre_Re> da steht nur, man müsste eine automount anlegen, die existiert jedoch bereits
<Andre_Re> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#auto-mount-erstellen
<schweegi> bekks, hattest recht, 64bit macht bis jetzt einen soliden Eindruck
<bekks> Und da wird auch alles gemounted so wie es soll?
<Andre_Re> jedenfalls hat er beim start die neue partition eingebunden
<Andre_Re> ich habe im prinzip auch nur in der fstab die UUID ausgetauscht
<Andre_Re> bekks: hat denn ubuntu irgend ein startscript, in das eventuelle entschlüsselungsbefehle eingetragen sein könnten?
<bekks> Andre_Re: Steht im Wiki. :)
<Andre_Re> in den startprogrammen steht jedenfalls nichts
<bekks> Und im Wiki?
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich suche schon
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich finde im wiki nur hinweise auf "startprogramme", jedoch nicht auf weitere scriptdateien
<bekks> Dann wird es die nicht geben.
<Andre_Re> ist ja brutal, wie schwierig das ist, seine home partition umzuziehen, wenn diese verschlüsselt ist
<bekks> Da überlegt man sich, ob man Verschlüsselung wirklich braucht ;)
<Andre_Re> manchmal ja
<Andre_Re> nun gut, wenn es läuft, dann läuft es bekanntlich :P
<_pingu> spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen Konsole auch unter Gnome zu nutzen? es installiert diverse KDE Pakete mit... .
<schweegi> Andre_Re, leg dir einfach mit TrueCrypt nen Container an und pac kda die Daten rein die verschlüsselt werden sollen, ist einfacher hinterher als das ganze System zu verschlüsseln (vor allem wenn man irgendwann ein Problem mit ubuntu bekommt)
<bekks> _pingu: Nö, spricht nichts gegen.
<Andre_Re> schweegi: werde ich bei der nächsten installation beachten, löst aber mein derzeitiges problem nicht
<bekks> Andre_Re: Löst dein jetziges Problem auch sehr effektiv.
<_pingu> bekomme auf dem Terminal http://pastebin.com/562uhmg2 beim ausführen von gnome-keyboard-properties. das ist das programm das bei auswahl des menüpunktes ausgeführt wird. sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-keyboard-properties behebt es nicht.
<Andre_Re> bekks: ist aber nur ein workaround und keine lösung
<russell1> Andre_Re: workaround != bessere alternative
<Andre_Re> nun gut, das mag jeder anders sehen
<Andre_Re> mein ziel ist es nun allerdings, die aktuell verschlüsselte partition umzuziehen
<bekks> Nein, ein Workaround hat mit einer besseren Alternative nichts zu tun :)
<Andre_Re> es ist beides – es mag eine bessere lösung sein (das ist, wie so oft glaubenssache und situationsabhängig), aber wenn ich mein problem "löse", indem ich es umgehe ist es ein workaround
<_pingu> hmm. start per sudo geht.
<Andre_Re> und mein problem ist aktuell, dass ich die duplizierte partition nicht so verwenden kann wie das original
<Andre_Re> wenn der vorschlag ist die verschlüsselung aufzuheben bzw. durch eine andere zu ersetzen um das problem zu UMGEHEN, ist das ein workaround 
<Fussel> Andre_Re, wenn du die wichtigen daten, verschlüsselt hast, hast du sie bestimmt gesichert?
<Fussel> also nochmal irgendwo unverschlüsselt abgespeichert?
<Andre_Re> Fussel: nein, ich habe ein komplettbackup
<bekks> Ein Also ein Backup des verschlüsselten Systems?
<bekks> s/Ein /
<Fussel> dann copier doch das backup, und verschlüssele es neu
<bekks> Das BAckup IST verschlüsselt...
<Fussel> urgs
<tecardo> hi
<Fussel> wiso spielt man mit sowas nur so rum?
<Andre_Re> bekks: es ist nur /home/andre/* verschlüsselt
<Andre_Re> der rest ist offen
<Andre_Re> dieses verzeichnis wird beim login automatisch entschlüsselt
<bekks> Andre_Re: Und Du sagtest, du hast kein unverschlüsseltes Backup der Daten. QED.
<Andre_Re> was ich nun wissen möchte ist, warum es nicht mehr automatisch entzschlüsselt wird, wenn ich die bisherige home-partition auf eine andere platte kopiere
<Andre_Re> ich habe ein 1:1 backup des kompletten systems
<bekks> HAst Du ein _unverschlüsseltes_ BAckup der Daten in /home/andre? Ja oder Nein?
<Andre_Re> ich habe ein unverschlüsseltes backup von /home/andre, das allerdings auch nur das .ecryptfs-verzeichnis enthält
<Andre_Re> das backup an sich ist nicht gesondert gesichert
<bekks> Aha, also hast Du kein unverschlüsseltes BAckup der verschlüsselten Daten.
<Andre_Re> es ist wie gesagt eine 1:1-kopie der /home-partition
<Andre_Re> bekks: in der tat
<Fussel> dann würd ich da nicht lang rummurksen
<Fussel> backup zurückspielen, und neu verschlüsseln
<bekks> Das BAckup IST verschlüsselt...
<Fussel> uargs
<bekks> ES ist eine 1:1 Kopie der verschlüsselten Daten in /home ...
<_pingu> bekomme auf dem Terminal http://pastebin.com/562uhmg2 beim ausführen von gnome-keyboard-properties. das ist das programm das bei auswahl des menüpunktes ausgeführt wird. sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-keyboard-properties behebt es nicht.
<Fussel> *verwirrt guck*
<Andre_Re> oder anders gesagt: backup und meine /media/home (die neue home-partitoion) sind IDENTISCH
<Andre_Re> also bitgleich
<bekks> Fussel: ecryptfs im Einsatz, /home nicht entschlüsselt, einfach alles kopiert. DAS Ist das Backup.
<Andre_Re> es wäre irgendwo auch inkonsequent ein unverschlüsseltes backup aufzubewahren, oder?
<Fussel> wiso? Andre_Re hast du keinen sicheren ort?
<bekks> Wenn man offensichtlich solche Probleme hat, das wieder ans Leben zu bewegen - ist es mehr als sinnfrei.
<Andre_Re> Fussel: keinen der sicherer wäre als der standplatz meines pcs
<Fussel> japs bekks 
<Andre_Re> das ist ein privatgerät in meinem zimmer
<Andre_Re> außer einem einbrecher hat da keiner einen zugriff
<Fussel> hm
<bekks> Du hast dein System also so hermetisch abgeriegelt, dass selbst Angriffe von aussen unmöglich sind?
<bekks> Interesant, sowas im Heimbereich zu sehen.
<Andre_Re> bekks: ich bin ein wenig paranoid
<Fussel> Andre_Re, und du meinst, du hättest solche daten, dass da n einbrecher sich die mühe macht, an deinen rechner zu gehen?
<Fussel> ein wenig?
<Andre_Re> die wahrscheinlichkeit eines einbruches ist hier sehr gering
<bekks> Wozu dann also veerschlüsseln?
<bekks> Bricht doch eh keiner ein.
<bekks> Ok, es wird OT. :)
<Andre_Re> um ungeliebten personen zugriff auf die daten zu verwehren :P
<apollo13> und schinbar dir auch :þ
<Andre_Re> wie wahr … :S
<Andre_Re> naja, ich komme ja an die daten ran
<Andre_Re> nur eben nicht so, wie ich es gerne hätte
<Andre_Re> und anhand der tatsache, dass beide partitionen identisch sind muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die eigentliche entschlüsselung der daten irgendwie mit der UUID zusammenhängt
<Andre_Re> oder mit der partitionsgröße, was allerdings eher unwahrscheinlich ist
<Andre_Re> bisher konnte mir allerdings noch keiner sagen welcher mechanismus die platte standardmäßig entschlüsselt
<bekks> Das steht im Wiki... 
<Andre_Re> bekks: leider eben nicht
<Andre_Re> da steht nur drin, man müsse eine leere auto-mount-dateioo anlegen
<Andre_Re> diese existiert allerdings
<Andre_Re> diese liegt jeweils unter /.ecryptfs/andre/.ecryptfs/auto-mount
<Andre_Re> bezogen auf home
<bekks> Da steht noch eine ganze Menge mehr, was zu erstellen und zu tun ist.
<bekks> Weit mehr als nur eine leere Datei.
<Andre_Re> bekks: die anderen dateien existieren aber auch
<Andre_Re> wie gesagt, das ist eine 1:1-kopie
<bekks> Ich setze keinje Verschlüsselung ein, und beschäftige mich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter damit.
<bekks> -j
<Andre_Re> nun gut, dann muss ich an anderer stelle um hilfe fragen
<Andre_Re> trotzdem danke soweit
<bekks> Als wenn ich der Einzige hier gewesen wäre, der ihm was dazu gesagt hat...
<witchdoc> hi all
<DaKu> Moin. Wie bekomme ich beim Setup (Alternate CD) die Überprüfung vom USB-Hostcontroller raus? Hab zwar schon alles, was mit USB zu tun hat raus geschmissen, aber trotzdem bleibt das Setup beim Treiberüberprüfen hängen
<bekks> DaKu: Was genau hast Du wie "rausgeschmissen"?
<DaKu> Problem ist, das der Laptop iwelche Probleme mit dem Hostcontroller hat
<DaKu> naja, hab aus dem Image die usb*.deb raus geschmissen
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<DaKu> das er die treiber nicht laden soll
<bekks> Das hat damit nichts zu tun.
<DaKu> hab ich nun auch gemerkt ;)
<DaKu> deswegen nun auch die Frage, wo cih noch suchen kann
<bekks> Der Kernel lädt die USB Module, und die haben nichts mit irgendwelchen *.deb zu tun.
<bekks> In der Kernel Command Line beim Booten der alternate CD.
<bekks> Da kann man ggf. Optionen setzen, die das LAden der USB Module verhindern.
<DaKu> gibt es da irgendwo eine Anleitung zu?
<bekks> JA, steht alles auf dem Bildschirm.
<DaKu> naja, so viel steht da nicht, weil beim Check hängt sich der Laptop auf oder meinst du noch in dem Auswahlbildschirm?
<bekks> Ich meine im Auswahlbildschirm beim Booten der CD. Da kannst Du u.a. Optionen mit denen die CD gebooted werden soll angeben.
<bekks> Steht alles auf dem Bildschirm :)
<DaKu> ah, ok, und was soll ich da angeben, das er das mit dem USB überspringt oder gar nicht erst lädt?
<jokrebel> hi
<_pingu> wie lass ich mir anzeigen ob der rechner intel oder amd nutzt?
<bekks> DaKu: Lies Dir die Optionen durch...
<bekks> _pingu: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_pingu> bekks: danke. hab's mit google nicht gefunden gehabt.
<PBeck> hi
<_pingu> wenn ich download bei http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download wähl zieht er mir ein amd.is0. Geht das auch für Intel?
<bekks> _pingu: MAn kann ja auch im BIOS nachgucken oder auf der Rechnung.
<_pingu> Korrektur: wenn ich download bei http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download wähl zieht er mir ein amd.iso. Geht das auch für Intel?
<_pingu> bekks: ist remote... 
<bekks> lshw sagt einem das auch.
<_pingu> bekks: ok.
<DaKu> bekks: thx, man sollte auch das nousb vor das -- schreiben ;)
<bekks> Ja...
<Black_Sun> hi alle, ich hab ein problem mit dem dvb-t - stick (hauppauge WinTV MiniStick Model 1295) ich bekomme die fernbedienung nit zum laufen. hab schon mit lirc versucht, kein erfolg, kann mir wer weiterhelfen ?
<lolmatic> hallo
<lolmatic> ich suche ein programm mit dem ich bei google docs dateien synchronisieren kann
<Wedelwolf> Wie meinst du Synchronisieren? Mit was synchronisieren? desktop?
<lolmatic> naja es gibt einige tools die google docs als dateisystem einbinden aber die sind alle nicht das wahre.
<lolmatic> hab schon ein paar getestet
<lolmatic> finde nix gescheites
<lolmatic> ich muss z.B. oft die internetverbindung trennen, da ich oft unterwegs bin über tethering
<Wedelwolf> ahso 
<Wedelwolf> Was ich ausgespuckt krieg is google gears
<Wedelwolf> Arbeitet mit firefox 3.6 und erlaubt das offline bearbeiten
<schweegi> habe ubuntu neu installiert und VirtualBox neu eingerichtet und meine alte VM in die neue VB-Installation importiert. Funzt alles, nur sind USB-Geräte ausgegraut. Weiß einer wie ich das lösen kann? Bin Mitglied in der Gruppe vboxuser
<bekks> schweegi: Version 4.0.4?
<schweegi> bekks, ja
<Deem_> ,funzt? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem_, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<Deem_> ,funzen? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<bekks> schweegi: Extension Pack installiert?
<schweegi> ihr wisst aber was ich mit funzen meine, halt das die VB ansonsten einwandfrei funktioniert. 
<schweegi> bekks, ja. Waren sie ja schon im Vorfeld
<schweegi> es kam beim erstmaligen STarten der VM in der neuen VB-Installation eine fehlermeldung das der USB Support deaktiviert werden würde, die genaue meldung weiß ich nicht mehr
<bekks> Die bräuchte man jetzt ...
<schweegi> wirklich weitergebracht hat mich die meldung aber auch nicht. ich müsse irgendwas in bezug zu dem USB Support nachinstallieren. wenn ich jetzt das virtuelle XP neu installiere, funktioniert die USB-UNterstützung. Habe aber keine Lust schon wieder die VM neu einzurichten..
<ppq> schweegi: waren "sie"? meinst du das expansion pack für usb-support oder die guest additions? ich frag weil das extension pack ja schlecht vor dem upgrade auf 4.0.4 installiert sein kann
<schweegi> ppq, die guest additions waren bereits in der VM installiert
<ppq> schweegi: um die geht es nicht
<schweegi> habe ubuntu neu installieren müssen und ganz normal virtualbox von der homepage heruntergeladen und installiert.. 
<ppq> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.4/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.4-70112.vbox-extpack das auch?
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4pv4r6b
<schweegi> habe es heruntergeladen und geöffnet, daraufhin startete das hauptfenster von VirtualBox. habe jetzt die VM gestartet, es sind jedoch noch immer die USB-Geräte ausgegraut
<schweegi> oder muss ich das auf eine andere art installieren?
<ppq> *glaskugel tätschel*
<ppq> schweegi: strg+g --> zusatzpakete
<schweegi> ppq, wurde installiert und ist auch als aktiv gekennzeichnet. habe auch die VM geschlossen und neu gestartet, sind noch immer ausgegraut.
<ppq> mal virtualbox aus- und wieder angemacht?
<ppq> schweegi: in den vm einstellungen muss man auch noch den usb support explizit aktivieren
<schweegi> ppq, die USB Unterstützung ist auch in den Einstellungen der VM aktiv und ja, VB habe ich auch schon aus und wieder angemacht
<schweegi> muss ich eventuell das hostsystem (ubuntu) komplett neu starten=
<schweegi> *?
<ppq> afaik ist das eigentlich nicht nötig..
<lolmatic> HI
<lolmatic> can anybody tell me how i get sound for old games which use /dev/dsp (oss or what?)
<schweegi> ich teste gerade die option aus dem wiki, einen eintrag in die fstab zu setzen... nun muss ich nur noch die GID des Scanners herausfinden.
<lolmatic> ups
<lolmatic> falscher channel >D
<bekks> schweegi: Das Wiki hat nicht viel mit 4.0.4 zu tun.
<schweegi> bekks, also bringt es nichts, die Problemlösungen von dort anzuwenden? okay.. 
<schweegi> dann bleibt mir wohl nur der weg, die VM neu einzurichten
<lolmatic> weiß jemand wie ich sound in gewissen spielen bekommen die oss nutzen (die spiele melden /dev/dsp existiert nicht)
<ppq> lolmatic: schonmal mit padsp probiert?
<bekks> schweegi: Das sagte ich nicht. Nur sollte Dir klar sein, dass zB usbfs bei neueren Kernelversionen gar nicht mehr existiert.
<ppq> lolmatic: 'padsp programmname' damit das teil starten..
<bekks> schweegi: Hast Du den Host schon neugestartet?
<schweegi> bekks, noch nicht
<bekks> schweegi: Was soll es bringen, die VM neu einzurichten?
<lolmatic> ppq: ist das das paket pulseaudio-utils?
<schweegi> bekks, ich hatte das Problem bereits schonmal, nachdem ich Ubuntu (Host) neu installiert hatte und die VM hinterher starten wollte. Da habe ich die VM neu eingerichtet und alles neu installiert und da funktionierte die USB-Unterstützung wieder
<ppq> lolmatic: genau
<schweegi> Ich starte ubuntu mal eben neu. moment
<leszek> hi
<lolmatic> ppq: bei quake3 bekomme ich ohne das tool Could not open /dev/dsp
<lolmatic> , mit tool Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<lolmatic> sehr informativ >:D
<lolmatic> ich probiers mal mit nem anderen game
<ppq> lolmatic: probier mal 'padsp -M programmname'
<schweegi> brachte nichts, USB-Geräte sind noch immer ausgegraut.. 
<ppq> lolmatic: und nopaste bitte mal 'file /pfad/zur/quake/binary'
<ppq> padsp geht nämlich nur mit dynamisch gelinkten binaries
<alamar> himmel seit wann spackt meine verbindung denn so sehr
<lolmatic> ppq: bei jagged alliance 2 habe ich kurz sound, danach verreckt es mit einem speicherzugriffsfehler
<lolmatic> ppq: bei quake3 tut sich nichts
<ppq> lolmatic: ich warte noch auf den nopaste ;)
<lolmatic> ppq: in ut2004 funktioniert es tadellos
<lolmatic> kommander@Kommander:~$ file /usr/local/games/ut2004/ut2004
<lolmatic> /usr/local/games/ut2004/ut2004: POSIX shell script text executable
<bekks> lolmatic: NOPASTE.
<bekks> Das hatten wir doch schonmal.
<lolmatic> sind doch nur zwei zeilen
<ppq> lolmatic: das ist n script, und außerdem ist das nicht quake :p
 * ppq demands 'file /pfad/zur/quake/binary | pastebinit'
<lolmatic> /usr/local/games/quake3/quake3.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.30, stripped
<ppq> ok, danke :p 
<ppq> dann ka woran's liegt
<DBold> naend
<DBold> nabend
<ppq> naamd
<Longbottom> -
<DBold> mal eine spontane idee: wäre es möglich für alle eingaben die man in der bash macht ein script 'vorzuschalten' welches die eingaben archiviert? häufig wiederholen sich eingaben und die üergebene parameter aber ich muss dann immer mal wieder in der man nachgucken... also fänd das halt praktisch, geht das irgendwie?
<dadrc> DBold, gib mal history ein
<DBold> würd mir dann noch nen script machen dem man den programmnamen übergibt und er gibt mir dann alle unterschiedlichen aufrufe die mit dem programm gemacht wurden aus z.b
<ppq> DBold: history | grep bla
<ppq> aber es gab noch irgend ne coole funktion in der bash die was ähnliches tut
<DBold> jo, history macht die sache einfach ;)  danke
<ppq> fällt mir grad nicht ein
<k1l> DBold: drück mal strg+r und tipp dann mal nen burchstück des befehls ein
<ppq> ah, genau
<DBold> genial, danke!
<k1l> weitersuchen geht übrigens mit nochmal strg+r
<alamar> und in die andere richtung? :)
<DBold> jetzt würd mich aber trotzdem noch interessieren ob ich ein script vorschalten kann, das geht doch bestimmt irgendwie über die .bashrc?
<bekks> Ein Script wo vorschalten?
<DBold> quasi vor das prompt, ka wie ich das formulieren soll :)
<bekks> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das nicht möglich ist.
<auftisch> manchmal habe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm beim Booten, dann kann ich nichts mehr machen, es bleibt da stehen. Wo muss ich dann in den Logdateien nachschauen, um etwas herauszufinden?
<k1l> archiviert wirds schon in der history
<DBold> noch interessanter wäre es wenn beim aufruf von einem bestimmten programm ein script auf das stdout angewendet werden kann
<DBold> das wär toll :)
<DBold> oder naja
<DBold> auch nicht unbedingt notwendig
<jokrebel> gn8
<schweegi> habe die VM in Virtualbox 4.04 jetzt neu eingerichtet, jedoch brachte das diesmal nichts. Hat einer noch eine Idee, wie ich die USB-Unterstützung aktivieren kann? Die Geräte werden angezeigt, sind aber ausgegraut. 
<nexx|> ich nehme an, du hast die ose (open source edition)? da geht kein usb ;)
<schweegi> nexx, ne, habe die von Oracle.. also nicht die OSE
<nexx|> mh, dann weiß ichs nicht, sorry
<schweegi> liegt das vielleicht am 64bit-Hostsystem? bei 32bit funktionierte das immer
<nexx|> eher nich
<schweegi> aber ich finde das schon seltsam... bis heute vormittag hatte ich 32bit ubuntu, da lief das astrein - jetzt mit ubuntu 64bit geht es mit einem mal nicht mehr
<k1l> ,virtualbox? schweegi schua da mal rein
<shetlandpony> schweegi schua da mal rein, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<schweegi> k1l, dort habe ich schon geschaut und dort wird das problem auch beschrieben, jedoch wurde mir vorhin hier gesagt das sich das wiki wohl eher nicht auf die aktuelle 4.04-Version bezieht (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Probleml%C3%B6sung#USB-Geraete-sind-ausgegraut)
<shetlandpony> schweegi's url: http://tinyurl.com/3hq6r5e | VirtualBox/Problemlösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<schweegi> sudo chmod -R go+w /dev/bus/usb/ brachte die Lösung, was auch immer das war.. vermutlich fehlende Rechte, es scheint jetzt jedenfalls zu gehen. Danke für Eure Hifle! :)
<allegro_> moin, ich suche eine einfache Lösung, eine Grafik aus der Zwischenablage abzuspeicehrn
<allegro_> wie mache ich das?
<k1l> $bildprogramm öffnen und da reinspeichern
<allegro_> welches einfache Bildprogramm hat ubuntu 10.10 dabei?
<k1l> gimp ists ja nicht mehr, fspot glaube ist direkt dabei
<allegro_> wie kann ich das Programm aufrufen? Unter Anwendungen finde ich das nicht.
<k1l> allegro_: ich habe grade kein 10.10 zur hand. guck mal, was da unter anwendungen: grafik ist
<dadrc> allegro_, pinta ist ein einfaches grafikprogramm, das ganz gut funktioniert.
<dadrc> ansonsten, 10.10 hat shotwell als default-fotomanager, oder?
<allegro_> shotwell ist dabei, ich finde aber keine Möglichkeit, das Bild aus der Zwischenablage einzufügen
<allegro_> und bei Open Office kommt nur Quatsch raus
<dadrc> wie gesagt, dann würd ich pinta empfehlen
<dadrc> deutlich einfacher als gimp
<dadrc> natürlich auch viel weniger features, aber sowas locker ausreichend
<allegro_> pinta habe ich jetzt installiert
<allegro_> beim Einfügen aus der Zwischenablage wird ein Teil des Bildes abgeschnitten
<allegro_> wie verhindere ich das?
<dadrc> Hab's gerade nicht hier, aber das Bild vorher größer machen hilft bestimmt
<allegro_> gibt es ein Programm, das einfach zu bedienen ist?
<allegro_> ich komme damit nciht klar
<allegro_> mit GIMP hat es funktioniert
<kempo> hi
<kempo> wie kann ich eine ssd platte schreddern?
<tm> haust mit nen hammer druff oder vom dritten stock :)
<kempo> tm: wenn mich das nicht 200 euro kosten würde, hätte ich das glatt gemacht ;)
<tm> jooo, is was teuer :/
<k1l> ,shred? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: shred ueberschreibt Dateien oder Device-Files (z.B.: Partitionen) und loescht sie danach, wenn gewuenscht. Im Gegensatz zu Dateien, die mit rm geloescht wurden, koennen Dateien, die mit shred ueberschrieben und geloescht worden sind, selbst mit forensischen Mitteln nicht mehr wiederhergestellt werden. mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<tm> kempo: shred, wipe, dd nehmen
<k1l> und die sache mit drölf mal überschreiben mit zufallszahlen ist seit disketten nicht mehr aktuell.
<kempo> soll bei einer ssd nicht helfen hab ich mir sagen lassen
<kempo> man soll das "trimmen" oder so etwas
<ppq> kempo: ata secure erase kannst du dir auch mal angucken
<ppq> das geht mit hdparm
<k1l> achso, wegen der sektoren verteilung
<kempo> k1l: ja
<kempo> glaub so war's :)
<Cyber1005> huhu, wollte beim wiki artikel was hinzu fügen bekomme aber immer diese fehler meldung hier 504 - The requested server didn't answer in time. was mach ich falsch?
<dadrc> Cyber1005, Fragen zur wiki bitte in #ubuntuusers 
<ppq> kempo: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase da, keine ahnung ob das in aktuellen ubuntuversionen noch genau so funktioniert..
<Hardliner66> Guten Abend.
<Hardliner66> Guten Abend.
<k1l> hi
<Fussel> hmpf, o2 bekommt es nicht gebacken, mir online meine kontoinformationen zu zeigen
<Fussel> jedesmal da das sim-kartenrumgetausche, mit dem handy *mecker*
<apollo13> ,ot? Fussel 
<shetlandpony> Fussel: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fussel> urgs sorry, auch noch falscher channel
<lolmatic> zocken hier welche auf linux?
<k1l> lolmatic: garantiert
<lolmatic> habe jetzt einige games installiert und getestet
<lolmatic> bei 3 lief kein sound da zu alt, 1 konnte ich googeln und eben fixen.
<lolmatic> und eins stürzt ab
<lolmatic> kein kommentar :D
<k1l> ich sehe da kein problem :)
<lolmatic> aber ich muss headshots geben
<lolmatic> :D
<k1l> ,spiele? lolmatic 
<shetlandpony> lolmatic, Spiele ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele
<k1l> ansonsten mal wine probieren:
<k1l> ,wine? lolmatic 
<shetlandpony> lolmatic, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lolmatic> ausserdem bin ich jetzt total breit und sitze gerade im zug wo ich per hsdpa tethering online bin
<k1l> bei wine lohnt immer erstmal nen blick in die appdb. (link unten auf der wiki seite)
<k1l> und wenn du nur quatschen willst ------> offtopic channel
<lolmatic> ich hab steam nach der anleitung auf der wine seite installiert
<lolmatic> aber es kackt ab
<lolmatic> mit playonlinux gings auch nicht
<lolmatic> wieso offtopic
<lolmatic> ich rede von linux spielen
<lolmatic> die bei meinem ubuntu zum teil ned laufen :D
<k1l> lolmatic: entweder kommst du mit nem echten problem und kramst logs raus um es zu lösen. wenn du nur meckern/quatschen willst bist du hier falsche
<k1l> -e
<lolmatic> entspann dich ^^
<lolmatic> also bei jagged alliance 2 geht der sound nicht
<lolmatic> bei quake3 nicht
<lolmatic> und steam stürzt ab :(
<lolmatic> beim updaten
<lolmatic> komplett intel netbook mit den richtigen treibern
<Fussel> lolmatic, wine ist nunmal kein windows-ersatz, was die spiele alle fordern
<Fussel> auch play on linux
<lolmatic> ich weiß, aber bis auf steam sind alles linux spiele!
<lolmatic> alle
<Fussel> hö?
<lolmatic> jo
<lolmatic> quake 3 linux version, unreal tournament 2004 linux version, jagged alliance 2 linux version.
<Fussel> dann bräuchte man da nicht wine oder play on linux
<lolmatic> jo, aber steam is windows
<lolmatic> jedenfalls brauche ich support :D
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Quake3#Problemloesungen als beispiel für quake3
<k1l> und als kleiner hint: bei games läuft das internet über mit treffern.
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-02
<bullgard4> '~$ gwibber; ERROR:root:CouchDB process did not start up; Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/gwibber", line 67, in <module>  client.Client(); ...; RuntimeError: desktop-couch not started.' Was ist hier mit »desktop-couch« gemeint?
<bullgard4> '~$ which desktop-couch' erzeugt keine Ausgabe.
<LetoThe2nd> bullgard4: das hier: http://www.linux-magazin.de/Online-Artikel/CouchDB
<kubine> Title: CouchDB: Neue Datenbank fürs Web Online Artikel Linux-Magazin Online (at www.linux-magazin.de)
<sky1> morgen ....
<CokeJunkie> morgen, hab mal ne frage wegen berechtigungen. gibts unter linux auch die möglichkeit mehreren gruppen einem ordner zuzuordnen und einer guppe vollzugriff und der anderen read-only zu geben?
<dAnjou> CokeJunkie: stichwort acl
<dAnjou> viel spaß beim lesen :D
<koegs> Befehle wären: getfacl und setfacl iirc
<CokeJunkie> sieht ja nicht mal nach hexenwerk aus ^^
<koegs> CokeJunkie: eigentlich braucht doch nur eine Gruppe Schreibzugriff oder?
<koegs> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe
<CokeJunkie> koegs: ich brauch 2 gruppen, eine mit vollzugriff und eine mit lesezugriff, any soll dabei ohne rechte bleiben
<MasterOfDisaster> CokeJunkie: vergiss nicht, dass du für ACL support das FS mit 'acl' einhängen musst
<MasterOfDisaster> CokeJunkie: z.B.: mount / -o remount,acl
<sky1> @geser: morgen... kannst du dich noch an mein postfix problem erinnern, dass ich keinen Zugriff auf meine Mailbox habe ... 
<CokeJunkie> 1. Problem ist gelöst, hab aber noch eine frage zu LVM: hab im moment 3 HDDs in einem LV. kann ich nun den inhalt eines PVs auf eine neue platte verschieben und so eine platte aus dem LV praktisch ersetzen?
<MasterOfDisaster> mit dd müsstest die LVM Metadaten mitnehmen können
<CokeJunkie> mit dd ist klar, ist ja dann eigentlich ein 1:1 klon. dachte aber eher an lvmove oder pvmove.
<bekks> Sicher kann man das.
<bekks> Du musst anschliessend der VG nur irgendwie beibringen, dass die alte Platte fehlt.
<geser> sky1: guten morgen, nur noch grob
<CokeJunkie> bekks: das sollte das kleinere problem sein =)
<sky1> also des problem war, dass ich mit meinem  postfix mail account keine rechte auf meinem mail ordner habe ... die ordner rechte habe ich aber testweise auf 777 umgestellt ... der owner ist postfix und die gruppe ist mail ... du hast gefragt, ob ich eine datei mit touch anlegen kann, ja das geht ...
<CokeJunkie> was will LVM mir eigentlich damit sagen: "Incorrect metadata area header checksum"?
<bekks> CokeJunkie: Dass die Prüfsumme des Headers des Metadatenbereiches nicht stimmt.
<geser> sky1: gibt es schon mailboxen in dem Verzeichnis für einige User? falls ja, welche Rechte und Owner haben diese?
<CokeJunkie> bekks: kann man den fehler irgendwie fixen?
<CokeJunkie> weil eigentlich sollte das nicht sein, immerhin arbeiten beide LVs auch fehlerfrei
<sky1> @geser: ja beim anlegen kriegen sie immer owner: r,w  group:r  und other: r
<geser> und sind die Rechte soweit OK?
<sky1> postfix ist aber der besitzer und jes kommt auch jedesmal dieser viminfo fehler ..
<geser> was versuchst du überhaupt? Mails mit vim lesen?
<sky1> nein das hauptproblem ist user will mail senden kriegt aber keinen zugriff auf die mbox datei ... 
<sky1> das mit vim habe ich nur testweise probiert ..
<geser> irgendwie stehe ich momentan leicht auf dem Schlauch: wieso wird beim Senden der Zugriff auf die mbox benötigt?
<sky1> er schreibt ja was in die mbox datei ..
<bekks> CokeJunkie: Das wirst Du auf die harte Tour mit dd reparieren müssen - sagen zumindest die ersten Googletreffer
<sky1> und da krieg er keinen zugriff ..
<bekks> sky1: Welche Rechte hat der User auf die Datei?
<sky1> naja nicht genug... diese wird so automatisch von postfix angelegt.. wenn ich ihn als alias setze... ich will aber nicht die ganzen postfächer von hand die rechte verteilen ... 
<bekks> Deine . Taste ist defekt.
<bekks> Wenn Du weisst, dass die Rechte falsch sind, ist dein Problem gelöst.
<sky1> hm... wie mach ich des am dümmsten ... die user mit in die mail gruppe aufnehmen oder ne postfix user group ? ich bin was rechtevergabe angeht nicht sehr firm ..
<bekks> Bitte benutz nur EINEN Punkt am Satzende.
<Lufti> Ich bekomme es immer noch nicht hin. Via smb://fileserver/dir kann ich auf einen windows share zugreifen. Dabei nehme ich dieselben Benutzerdaten wie in Windows und die Windows-Domain als Workgroup. Wenn ich das mit smbmount, mount -t smbfs oder mount -t cifs mache, klappt es nicht. Habt ihr noch eine idee? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406917/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> mich wundert, dass postfix die Datei anlegt mit Rechten, mit denen es hinterher selber nichts anfangen kann
<bekks> sky1: Wie auch immer Du das realisieren möchtest, solltest Du dafür sorgen, dass der User auch Schreibrechte auf sein Postfach hat.
<sky1> @geser: das wundert mich auch ... 
<bekks> geser: Ich glaube eher, das hat jemand an den Rechten gespielt :)
<sky1> nein echt nicht ..
<bekks> sky1: BOAH. Hörst Du jetzt mal auf mit diesen Punkten? Danke.
<Lufti> :D
<sky1> np :)
<sky1> mach ich ;)
<Lufti> jetzt kommen smilies als Satzende ;)
<bekks> m(
<sky1> ich habe nur testhalber den verz. 777 Rechte eingeräumt also /var und /mail 
<sky1> das kann ja nix kaputtgehen 
<sky1> da
<geser> sky1: schaue mal, ob es auch einen postfix-channel gibt. Vielleicht handelt es sich um ein Postfix-Konfigurationsproblem bei dir.
<sky1> okay dann wer ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben danke euch 
<deem> Lufti: mal versucht via fstab zu mounten?
<Lufti> deem: impliziert einen reboot?
<deem> nein
<Lufti> deem: wie kann ich die fstab denn neu laden / Änderungen übernehmen?
<deem> Lufti: "sudo mount -a"
<deem> Lufti: hast du eigentlich leerzeichen in deinem usernamen?
<Lufti> nope, nur kleinbuchstaben ohne zahlen
<bekks> deem: Wenn Du es schaffst, so einen User anzulegen, dann sag Bescheid. :)
<deem> bekks: unsere user haben leerzeichen :P
<deem> bekks: u know "vorname nachname"?
<bekks> I know. You know that thats ziemlicher Müll for the admin? :)
<deem> i know, but thats windows ad :D
<bekks> Eimer.
<bekks> Hier ist kein Windows Support. :)
<bekks> Und auch im AD haben User keine Leerzeichen.
<deem> ich habs mir nicht ausgesucht, aber möglich ist es und es geht ja nur um die nutzer und die möglichkeit, dass man ja versuchen könnte, sich an einem windows share anzumelden :D
<bekks> Username != Fullname
<deem> bekks: doch haben sie. es kommt auf die schreibweise an. es gibt domain\vorname nachname oder vnachname@domain
<deem> aber wir wollen uns wieder auf das eigentlich problem konzentrieren
<deem> Lufti: hats geklappt?
<Lufti> deem: bin noch dabei herauszufinden, wie das geht. :P
<deem> mit der fstab?
<Lufti> jop
<deem> Lufti: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> Lufti: btw, bei mir funktioniert deine syntax wunderbar. scheint wohl eher ein problem deines shares zu sein
<Lufti> deem: Mich wundert es, dass Nautilus es kann und mount / smbmount es nicht kann.
<bekks> Wie versuchst Du es denn mit mount genau?
<Lufti> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406917/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lufti> auch "domain=..." anstatt "workgroup=..." hat nichts geändert.
<ans> moin
<deem> Lufti: wie schon gesagt. deine syntax funktioniert bei mir wunderbar
<deem> Lufti: >> sudo mount -t cifs //172.16.1.117/public /mnt/public -o username="user name",password=password,workgroup=domain.tld
<Lufti> deem, bekks: auch über fstab kommt: Input/output error
<Lufti> habt ihr eine idee, was Nautilus anders machen könnte?
<deem> nein.
<bekks> Lufti: Es liegt wohl an deinem Share.
<deem> wie gesagt. die syntax ist iO und tut
<Lufti> Scheiß windoof.
<Lufti> Danke für eure Hilfe!
<bekks> ! windoof > Lufti 
<bekks> Es heisst Windows. Auch wenn Du es doof findest.
<Lufti> Nautilus mountet mit hilfe des Befehls gvfs-mount. Mal angucken. Erstmal nen frustkaffee und ein reboot.
<bekks> Wozu reboot?
<bekks> Was soll das bringen?
<Lufti> Hab ubuntu geupdatet nebenher. ;)
<bekks> "updated".
<Lufti> Das ist Neologismus, ich darf das! tschö
<ans> hallo... bei mir startet der xserver ständig neu, wenn ich skype oder vlc starte (ubuntu 11.10). aus Xorg.0.log.old kann ich auch nichts deuten
<ans> hallo?
<bibear> hi ihr
<spark123> Hallo
<bibear> kleine frage, gibts ne möglichkeit, sh-skripte, die zb aufm desktop liegen sofort ausführen zu lassen, ohne die frage "aufhühren im terminal, anzeigen,ausführen,abbrechen?" ?
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: google: ".desktop file"
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: hab ich auch schon probiert, mit dem ergebnis, dass es abgebrochen hat aufgrund von einem nicht verifiziertem file oder so ähnlich
<ans> bei mir startet der xserver ständig neu, wenn ich skype oder vlc starte (ubuntu 11.10). aus Xorg.0.log.old kann ich auch nichts deuten. was ist falsch?
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir unter "so ähnlich" nichts vorstellen. aber das wär auf jeden fall der weg zu gehen.
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: ok danke
<LetoThe2nd> bibear: ich müsste jetzt auch weiter googlen, von daher leider kann ich nicht mehr details anbieten.
<bibear> LetoThe2nd: nö is wurscht, net so wichtig gewesen.
<ans> jemand da, der mir helfen kann/will?
<spark123> Frag einfach !
<ans> hab ich schon 2x :D
<ans> bei mir startet der xserver ständig neu, wenn ich skype oder vlc starte (ubuntu 11.10). aus Xorg.0.log.old kann ich auch nichts deuten. was ist falsch?
<deem> !geduld > ans 
<kubine>  ans: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<ans> das ist mir bewusst ^^ 
<bekks> Sagte ich gestern schon. Schau in die Logs.
<ans> und ich hab in der frage geschrieben, dass ich aus dem log nichts deuten kann
<Orcor> hallo habe Ubuntu 11.10 und möchte daten vom Handy auf PC machen das dumme ist der erkennt nix aber wenn ich lsusb schreibe kommt Bus 002 Device 024: ID 04e8:6795 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd S5230
<bekks> ans: Das können wir dann aber nicht ändern, weil Du uns die Logs auch nicht gezeigt hast.
<ans> alles klar, ich such den raus
<jokrebel> Orcor: Android?
<bekks> Orcor: kannst du bitte mal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a und lsusb nopasten?
<bekks> ! paste > Orcor 
<kubine>  Orcor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> kein smartphon
<bekks> Sondern?
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/24844
<kubine> Title: christoph@christophPrivat:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Found | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<ans> bekks: der ist zwar nicht von heute, sondern von gestern aber halt Xorg.0.log.old nachdem der x-server neugestartet ist, weil vlc gestartet wurde
<ans> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/55198872/Xorg.0.log.old.txt
<Orcor> handy ist Samsunh gt 5230
<bekks> ans: Und das ~/.xsession-errors auch noch.
<bekks> Orcor: http://www.google.de/#hl=de&output=search&q=04e8:6795
<kubine> Title: Google (at www.google.de)
<Orcor> ok ich schau mal 
<ans> bekks, gut - dann muss ich aber ncoh einmal dafür sorgen, dass der xserver abstürzt, oder?
<bekks> Nö, wieso?
<bekks> Schau doch mal in das Log.
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/24845
<kubine> Title: christoph@christophPrivat:~$ lsusb -v Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<ans> okay
<bekks> Orcor: Was sollen wir damit? :)
<bekks> Orcor: Hast du mal die Suchergebnisse gelesen?
<Orcor> sagt doch auch vieles über usb oder nicht
<Orcor> wenn uninteressant dann sorry
<ans> bekks - du willst den kompletten .xsession-errors haben?
<bekks> Ja, in einem Nopaste...
<bekks> Dmait man sieht, was X sagte, als es abstürzte.
<ans> letzteres wäre klar
<bekks> Ja, dann wisst Du ja, wonach Du suchen musst.
<ans> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55198872/xsession-errors.txt
<Lufti> hi again ;)
<Lufti> deem, bekks: FYI: gvfs-mount hat mein Problem gelöst -> Kann nun per Script und sogar als non-root mounten. Perfekt! Danke nochmals.
<Lufti> die Credentials werden sogar aus dem keyring geholt, wenn man sie dort einmalig mit Nautilus eingetragen hat.
<Lufti> Neue Frage: mit --exclude ".*" als parameter für rsync schließe ich alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse, die mit einem ".*" anfangen von der Übertragung aus. Jetzt möchte ich allerdings lediglich alle Verzeichnisse und Dateien, die direkt im Quellverzeichnis liegen und mit einem Punkt beginnen ausschließen. Liegt ein Datei namens ".foobar" in einem normalen Verzeichnis ("source/blub/bla/.foobar"), so möchte ich diese kopiert haben.
<Lufti> Habt ihr eine idee?
<deem> Lufti: regexp
<T|ASK> Hi wie änder ich das passwort vom Keyring und kann ich es evtl. auch an einen GPG key binden?
<Lufti> deem: noch viel leichter -> --exclude="/.*" :D
<Lufti> danke!
<deem> warum /?
<deem> matcht das nicht auch auf "/.foo"?
<bekks> In / liegen keine Verzeichnisse mit einem . am Anfang.
<deem> achso, aber das excludet dann ja keine .verzeichnisse unter /home
<Lufti> nee, das '/'
<Lufti> .. matcht auf das source verzeichnis
<deem> erm...
<deem> hä?
<bekks> Lufti: Nur, wenn / dein Sourceverzeichnis ist.
<deem> "/" macht auch "/"
<bekks> Ansonst nicht :)
<deem> s/auch/auf/
<Lufti> '/' ist nicht mein source verzeichnis.
<Lufti> und es funktioniert.
<deem> na dann.
<Fr4gg0r> ich möchte gcc von 4.6 auf 4.5 downgraden, hab also über apt-get 4.5 installiert, wenn ich nun 4.6 entfernen möchte, will apt-get noch tausend andere programme entfernen -.-
<Fr4gg0r> gibts da irgendwo ein config file für gcc?
<bekks> Nein. Das liegt nicht an einem config file, sondern an den Abhängigkeiten.
<Fr4gg0r> kann man nicht irgendwo einstellen, dass beim gcc aufruf dann die 4.5 genommen wird?
<LetoThe2nd> update-alternatives
<Fr4gg0r> ah gcc  in /usr/bin ist auch nur ein symlink auf gcc4.6^^
<Gruenkohl> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sound bei meinem Notebook. Es kommt nur Sound aus dem Kopfhörerausgang, kein Sound aus dem internen Lautsprecher; auch Microphoneingänge funktionieren nicht. Das Problem tritt bei Ubuntu10.04.4 auf. Beim selben Notebook und bei Scientific Linux funktioniert der Sound. Alle Detailinformationen gibt unter [paste:406962:ALSA Scientific Linux] und [paste:406957:ALSA Ubuntu10.4.4 ]. Wer hat Ahnung und ka
<Gruenkohl> nn helfen?
<Dennis_> mhm
<Dennis_> sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig
<jokrebel> Gruenkohl: Kannst Da vielleicht "klickbare" Links posten? Und hast Du schon mal die Einstellungen in alsamixer (Terminal) überprüft?
<Gruenkohl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406962/; http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406957/
<kubine> Title: ALSA Ubuntu10.4.4 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gruenkohl> jokrebel, es ist kein Problem mit den Einstellungen. Links habe ich gerade gepostet.
<spark123> Ich will gerade true crpt installieren und habe mir das tar.gz  von der webiste downgelode wennn ich das öffen kommt immer das
<spark123> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<spark123> tar: Skipping to next header
<spark123> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Fuchs> spark123: Datei kaputt gegangen unterwegs? 
<bekks> Wie versuchst du denn es zu entpacken?
<Fuchs> spark123: siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/truecrypt   fuer die korrekten Befehle, wenn das nicht tut: md5 summen vergleichen (wenn vorhanden) oder neu herunterladen
<kubine> Title: TrueCrypt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spark123> ok ich downlode es mir jetzt mal neu
<spark123> es kommt aber immer die fehler meldung datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden obwohl ich genau im dem ordner bin wo es abgespeicher ist
<Fuchs> spark123: tab completion nutzen, 
<Fuchs> das ist mitunter case sensitive 
<Fuchs> (Tab taste druecken nach den ersten paar Buchstaben) 
<spark123> ok aha jetzt gehts dank ! aber jetzt kommt diese fehlermeldung 
<spark123> sh: Can't open truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86
<Fuchs> chmod +x  vorher vielleicht?  Heisst die Datei denn so? 
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich fehlt einfach das unklare ende bei der completion.
<spark123> ja ich hab den datei name direkt raus koppiert 
<Fuchs> spark123: nimm tab completion, wirklich
<Fuchs> und bei mehreren Dateien halt zwei mal tab druecken
<spark123> ok jetzt kommt ein neuer fehler :)
<spark123> truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz: 3: cannot open S���x: No such file
<spark123> truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz: 3: Zv���z0�bUO��: not found
<spark123> truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz: 4: Syntax error: "|" unexpected
<spark123> truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz: 3: cannot open ���ʐ�����ڧ��20�3�.: No such file
<spark123> truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz: 3: ��a�0Otruecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar�[�s�Ȗ�_�E_�b��Gr37S��lk����kk+%�U�ĕ�: not found
<deem> gnah
<deem> !nopaste > spark123 
<kubine>  spark123: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<LetoThe2nd> m-|
<Fuchs> spark123: und das sh musst Du nicht auf die tar.gz Datei machen
<Fuchs> ich gehe davon aus, dass beim Entpacken eine .sh Datei entpackt wird, auf die dann ...
<spark123> ja aber bei der anleitung steht genau der befehl 
<spark123> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406967/
<kubine> Title: Problemtruecrypt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> nein, lies noch mal 
<Fuchs> da steht  zuerst entpacken, _dann_ auf die korrekte Datei den sh Befehl 
<spark123> ja hab ich schon aber ich kann das nicht enpacken
<bekks> Wie versuchst Du zu entpacken?
<spark123> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<spark123> tar: Skipping to next header
<spark123> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Fuchs> spark123: mit tar -xf  Dateiname
<spark123> Mit dem Arichmanager
<Fuchs> wenn da der Fehler kommt: besagte Datei ging wohl kaputt
<bekks> Das kann nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Ein .tar,gz kann man ohne -z nicht entpacken.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: doch.
<Fuchs> bekks: ich schrubte den Befehl, nicht er, und doch, kann man. 
<Fuchs> bekks: neue Tar Versionen erkennen bei -xf automagisch das .gz oder .bz2 
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ich entpacke alles tar-mässige, egal ob gz, bz2, sonstwas mit -xf
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Immer dieses GNU Zeug ;)
<spark123> so habe mal den befehl in die konsol eingetippt gleicher fehler nur auf deutsch ..
<Marcellina> Hallo.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: hrhr
<Fuchs> spark123: dann ist die Datei futsch
<Fuchs> spark123: frohes neues Herunterladen 
<Marcellina> Wie baut man wine in einer 32-bit chroot?
<spark123> kann das überhaupt sein habe es schon 2 mal heruntergeladen
<spark123> Gerade das 3 mal neu heruntergelade wieder der selbe fehler
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: wie Fuchs schon sagte - checksumme überprüfen.
<spark123> Und wie macht man das ?
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/md5sum
<kubine> Title: md5sum › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> (oder was auch immer als checksumme von dem downloadserver angeboten wird.)
<Marcellina> Ich benötige im Grunde nur eine veränderte Version der ntdll.dll.so, muss man dafür überhaupt das komplette Programm kompilieren?
<Marcellina> Der Packetbetreuer von wine hat empfohlen eine 32-bit chroot zu benutzen.
<deem> spark123: bist du sicher, dass du tar auf die datei "truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x64.tar.gz" ausführst und das sh dann auf "truecrypt-7.1a-setup-x64"?
<Marcellina> Nur leider ist die Anleitung hoffnungslos veraltet.
<spark123> zu der sh datei komm ich garnicht wei das enpacken fehlschlägt habe jetzt diese prüf summe was mach ich jetzt mit der ? :3d3e84f773ebdabf9131a3f413d644f1
<LetoThe2nd> spark123: vergleichen mit dem, was dir auf der downloadseite hoffentlich irgendwo angezeigt wird.
<Marcellina> Die meisten Seiten bieten gar keine Prüfsumme an.
<deem> spark123: kannst du mal bitte den genauen befehl zeigen mit dem du die datei entpacken willst?
<LetoThe2nd> Marcellina: vielen dank für den hilfreichen einwurf.
<Marcellina> Gerne geschehen.
<spark123> tar -xf truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz 
<LetoThe2nd> bei security-freaks wie truecrypt kann man allerdings 100%ig sicher sein, dass da ne prüfmöglichkeit genannt wird.
<deem> spark123: welcher download ist das? der standard oder der console-only?
<Marcellina> tar xvfz
<deem> LetoThe2nd: zählt eine gpg-signature als prüfsumme? :D
<LetoThe2nd> deem: ja.
<deem> Marcellina: das geht auch ohne vz
<deem> LetoThe2nd: dann hat truecrypt sowas
<LetoThe2nd> deem: sag ich doch.
<spark123> die normale 
<deem> spark123: was ist denn die "normale"
<deem> ?
 * LetoThe2nd verlässt mal die kreisdrehdiskussion für die neuzugänge und widmet sich wieder der arbeit.
<Marcellina> Nein geht es nicht weil es zusätzlich mit Zip komprimiert wurde.
<spark123> die nicht consolen version
<cranK> ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. ich habe auf mein asus laptop ubuntu 11.10 installiert. nach der installation kommt ein neustart und gängt bei einem schwarzen bildschirm. die live version ist nur mit acpi=off zu starten
<deem> Marcellina: diskutier nicht. es geht auch ohne
<Marcellina> Deswegen das z!
<Fuchs> je nach Uraltversion von tar nicht, soll er halt mal mit z probieren
<Fuchs> wie oben diskutiert: neue kommen auch ohne klar 
<bekks> Marcellina: gzip ist übrigens nicht zip ;)
<spark123> wenn ich das z dran hänge sagt er mir das er das verzeichnis nimma findet
<deem> spark123: das z muss vor das f
<Fuchs> das f muss am Schluss stehen, 
<Fuchs> weil das steht fuer file, und das erwartet als Parameter den Dateinamen
<Fuchs> -xzf dateiname.tar.gz  
<spark123> von wo wisst ihr das alles nur °° leider kommt wieder der alt bekannte fehler
<Marcellina> Versuch es ohne Bindestrich.
<cranK> wo kann man boot optionen einstellen wenn ubuntu installiert ist  und normal gestartet werden soll ?
<deem> spark123: auf der truecrypt seite ist doch ein "select package" welche option wählst du da aus?
<deem> cranK: /etc/default/grub
<spark123> standart 32-bit
<deem> spark123: hast du zufällig ein 64-bit system?
<deem> bzw. nopaste mal bitte "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a"
<spark123> eher nicht habe nur 2 gb ram ...
<deem> das hat damit sowas von überhaupt nichts zu tun
<bekks> Die RAM Größe spielt keinerlei Rolle.
<cranK> deem: wenn ich acpi=off stellen will einfach eine zeile einfügen ?
<deem> cranK: nein
<spark123> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406972/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> cranK: das kommt da dazu "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="
<deem> spark123: ok. du hast aufjedenfall schonmal 32-bit und mit sicherheit kein uralt tar
<deem> ich schätze mal das tar.gz ist einfach korrupt
<spark123> und dagegen kann ich nichts machen oder?
<deem> doch. neu herunterladen und dann mal die checksumme prüfen. ich kann dir nur nicht sagen, wie man das mit einer pgp-signatur macht
<spark123> ok weiß das vieleicht wer anderer ?
<cranK> deem: wenn ich die datei im live modus editieren will kann es sein das ich zu wenig rechte habe ?
<Marcellina> spark123, hast du auch die .asc?
<deem> cranK: was meinst du mit live modus?
<spark123> nicht das ich wüßte
<Marcellina> Die braucht man wohl.
<cranK> deem: von usb booten, anders komm ich nicht in die ubuntu oberfläche da nach der installation und dem neustart nichts mehr geht .. 
<spark123> was ist das denn überhaupt? ich habe nur diese tar.gz runtergehotl
<deem> cranK: du willst dein installiertes ubuntu ändern. nicht das was du usb-stick gebootet hast
<deem> !grub > cranK 
<kubine>  cranK: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<deem> cranK: dort gibts infos, wie man grub updatet von der livecd aus
<deem> spark123: du musst auf der truecrypt seite noch auf dne button "pgp signature" klicken
<cranK> deem: danke
<deem> spark123: damit lädst du dann eine .sig herunter. die brauchst du zum verifizieren. das geht mit "gpg --verify /pfad/zur/.sig /pfad/zu/der/truecrypt.tar.gz"
<spark123> gpg: Signatur am Die 07 Feb 2012 21:45:26 CET mit DSA Schlüssel, ID F0D6B1E0, erfolgt
<spark123> gpg: Unterschrift kann nicht geprüft werden: Öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht gefunden
<spark123> aso sorry falscher key
<spark123> jetzt mit richtigen key folgender fehler gpg: verify signatures failed: Unerwartete Daten
<matthias_> Hallo.Ich habe ne neue Grafikkarte und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob diese Jetzt mit voller Leistung laufen kann.Weil einige Effekte die ich vorher mit einer Geforce hatte sind abgeschaltet(Wackelnde Fenster).Ich würde die Grafikkarte jetzt gerne Testen wenn das geht.Ist eine Radeon HD 6770.
<deem> spark123: dann ist mit sicherheit das archiv kaputt
<Marcellina> Weshalb ist der bug irrelevant? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/944321)
<kubine> Title: Bug #944321 “apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and ...” : Bugs : “wine1.4” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Marcellina> Für mich ist es sogar sehr relevant.
<spark123> ok, das heißt jetzt endgültik das ich nichts mehr machen kann ?
<dadrc> Marcellina, weil es anscheinend momentan nicht anders lösbar ist. Workaround steht in den Kommentaren. Wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst, wirst du dich wohl an denjenigen wenden müssen, der den Bug als invalid markiert hat
<Marcellina> spark123, bei mir geht es ohne Fehler.
<Marcellina> http://www.truecrypt.org/download/truecrypt-7.1a-linux-x86.tar.gz
<Marcellina> Lässt sich problemlos entpacken.
<Marcellina> Wo gibt es denn eine brauchbare Anleitung für die chroot und zu compilieren von wine?
<Marcellina> zum*
<Marcellina> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit ist komplett veraltet.
<kubine> Title: WineOn64bit - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<deem> Marcellina: vielleicht im irc zu wine oder bei denen im forum
<deem> chroot findest du vermutlich auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<Marcellina> Ich installiere jetzt debootstrap.
<deem> viel spass
<Marcellina> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was gerade passiert, aber es passiert etwas.
<Marcellina> "Base system installed successfully."
<cranK> deem: ich krieg das irgendwie alle nicht hin. Könntest du mir weiter helfen ?
<Marcellina> Bei der Anleitung (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/schroot#32-Bit-Programme-in-einer-64-Bit-Installation-verwenden) muss man wo genau die Konfiguration eintragen?
<kubine> Title: schroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Marcellina> Ah bei /chroot-lucid32, Danke.
<Marcellina> Schroot klingt ja nicht gerade nach einem hochwertigen Namen.
<dadrc> Marcellina, die Konfiguration gehört in /etc/schroot/schroot.conf – steht auch weiter oben im Artikel drin
<skorpz> Okay ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass die 3D- Beschleunigung nicht funktioniert.Ich hab den radeon Treiber installiert.Und durch HAL müsste der Richtige Treiber ja jetzt benutzt werden.Nur es funktioniert nicht.Woran liegt das genau?Ist die Graka evntl nicht Unterstützt?(ATI Radeon HD 6770)(Kubuntu 11.10 AMD64)
<Frickelpit> skorpz: HAL ist tod
<dadrc> skorpz, nimmst du bewusst den Opensource-Treiber? Für maximale Leistung solltest du eher flgrx nehmen
<dadrc> Wobei 3D generell auch mit dem radeon funktionieren soll
<skorpz> dadrc: Ne das war unbewusst.Hatte mich an der seite hier Orientiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> skorpz, start mal jockey-kde, der sollte dir anbieten, den fglrx zu installieren
<skorpz> dadrc: Ah diese Fenster habe ich auch längere Zeit gesucht und nicht gefunden.Danke sehr
<skorpz> dadrc: Wie genau kann man den Test ob die Grafikkarte jetzt mit voller Leitung läuft?
<gast__1> nabend
<gast__1> ich habe unter ubuntu eine vpn verbindung zu meiner uni configuriert und gestartet, wie kann ich dafür sorgen das das browsen darüber läuft?
<dadrc> skorpz, wenn du den offiziellen ati-treiber installiert hast, sollte das ati-kontrollzentrum laufen
<skorpz> dadrc: Okay danke sehr.Ich werd jetzt mal Neustarten und hoffen.
<dadrc> gast__1, kommt drauf an, wie du das gemacht hast. Wenn du den Netzwerkmanager dafür benutzt hast, sollte das eigentlich die Standardeinstellung sein
<gast__1> dadrc: meine uni ist m$-geil, also habe ich per pcf2vpnc die unidatei.pcf konvertiert und dann oben rechts bei svn importiert. wenn ich auf mit vpn verbinden drücke sagt er es hat geklappt und es erscheint oben rechts ein vorhängeschloss
<dadrc> was ist denn "bei svn"?
<gast__1> wenn ich dann im firefox eine recherche machen will erkennt er mich nicht als student, also heimipadresse statt uni-ip.
<gast__1> ganz rechts habe ich ein icon mit pfeil rauf runter, da kann ich VPN-Verbindung auswählen
<dadrc> ok, das ist der Netzwerkmanager.
<gast__1> sry wusste ich nicht steht nicht dran
<dadrc> kontrollier mal da in den Einstellungen für dein VPN unter Routen die Häkchen gesetzt sind
<gast__1> da ist ein Haken bei "Diese Verbindung nur für Ressourcen dieses Netzwerks verwe" ist das so ok?
<dadrc> Ne, das sollte nicht da sein
<gast__1> ok habs rausgenommen muss ich dann die vpn einwahl erneut machen?
<dadrc> Normalerweise ist es sinnvoll, nur Anfragen an Rechner, die im Uninetz stehen, an das Uninetz zu senden. Aber wenn du die IP von da brauchst, musst du das rausnehmen
<dadrc> Würd ich sicherheitshalber mal machen
<gast__1> hm jetzt kann ich die vpn verbindung nicht wieder herstellen, das prob hatte ich schon vorher da half neustarten immer mache ich was ganz falsch?
<dadrc> an sich klingt das richtig. eventuell mal in entsprechenden log gucken
<skorpz> Ist von dem Treiber von ATI(bzw AMD) abzuraten?Hab gerade mal da geschaut und einen runter geladen.Weil die Graka immer noch nicht läuft.
<dadrc> frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, welches das ist :>
<dadrc> skorpz, manuell ati-treiber installieren ist quasi immer eine schlechte idee
<gast__1> Ich weiß auch nicht welches log das wäre @dadrc, dann starte ich die mühle halt neu.
<dadrc> gast__1, das lasst sich aber rausfinden, wenn es erstmal funktioniert.
<dadrc> skorpz, bin mir recht sicher, dass der fehler dann woanders liegt. hast du das system seit dem grafikkartenwechsel neu gemacht?
<gast__1> ich bekomme ein fenster da steht drin verbindung zu vpn fehlgeschlagen, wie finde ich dazu die passende logdatei?
<skorpz> dadrc: Neugestartet ja.Neu installiert nein.
<dadrc> gast__1, ich würd mal auf ~/.xsession-errors tippen
<magic_al> Hi, kann mir jemand mit der installation von einer Wlan Karte in Ubuntu behilflich sein? 
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal reingucken
<deem> !frag > magic_al 
<kubine>  magic_al: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<dadrc> skorpz, gibt es auf deinem Rechner eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<skorpz> dadrc: Da sind allerdings 2 Treiber bei dem 2. steht in klammern "Nachträgliche Aktualiserung" ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das bedeuten soll das dieser Treiber die Nachträgliche aktualisierung ist man danach noch eine machen muss.Auf jedenfall kann ich diesen nicht Installieren
<skorpz> Ja gibt es.
<skorpz> dadrc: Ich starte eben neu dann Poste ich mal
<magic_al> Also meine Wlan Karte wird erkannt aber wenn ich iwconfig in das Terminal eingebe bekomme ich bei "lo" und "eth0" die meldung "no wireless extensions"... was bedeuted das genau?
<bekks> Dass das keine WLAN Interfaces sind.
<dadrc> Was ja eigentlich garnicht so falsch ist.
<magic_al> Und was mach ich, damit mein Wlan läuft? Muss ich Treiber installieren?
<dadrc> möglich. 
<dadrc> Was ist das denn für eine Karte?
<magic_al> Ich weiß nicht genau, die ist in einem HP Laptop eingebaut.
<bekks> lspci und lsusb werden es Dir sagen.
<dadrc> magic_al, dann mal bitte `lspci` in einen pastebin
<skorpz> Die hat sich seit meinem letzten mal ansehen verändert(das Letzte mal ist ca 10min her) 
<skorpz> dadrc: http://dpaste.com/725732/
<kubine> Title: dpaste: #725732 (at dpaste.com)
<magic_al> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless Lan Controller (rev ff)
<dadrc> skorpz, lösch die mal und installier dann mit jockey den fglrx
<bekks> magic_al: Hast Du den Treiber dafür installiert?
<magic_al> Also ich habe bisher nur Ubuntu von CD installiert. Internetverbindung habe ich noch keine da die Karte ja nicht geht. - Also nein, nicht bewusst.
<bekks> Dann steck erstmal ein Netzwerkkabel an, um den Treiber zu installieren.
<magic_al> Ich habe halt kein Kabel da... kann ich den Treiber auch manuell iwie mit meiner Winows-Kiste hier herunterladen?
<bekks> magic_al: Ohne Kabel ist das ziemlich - suboptimal.
<magic_al> Verstehe. Dann werde ich Projekt Linux wohl doch noch zurückstellen müssen bis ich mal wieder zu Hause bin. Schade :) Danke dir trotzdem für deine Hilfe!
<kaan> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit, den ganzen bildschirminhalt gespiegelt zu sehen?
<bekks> Ja.
<kaan> cool, und wie?
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn ganz genau? Und welchen Grafiktreiber?
<kaan> 11.10
<kaan> genau genug?
<gast__1> wenn es der treiber kann und konfiguriert ist kannst du shift+strg+pfeil drücken, bei mir rotiert er bei jedem druck dann um 90 Grad.
<bekks> gast__1: Das hat nur leider nichts mit einer Spiegelung zu tun.
<gast__1> bekks: sry hast ja recht
<kaan> bekks, ich weiß nur, dass ich eine onboard karte hab, intel
<bekks> kaan: Dann schau in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log welchen Treiber Du verwendest.
<bekks> Und wieviele Displays hast Du angeschlossen?
<kaan> bekks : ich hab nur den laptop als display, falls ich dich richtig verstehe. und der treiber müsste einfach der intel treiber sein
<bekks> Und was willst Du dann spiegeln, wenn Du nur ein Display hast?
<kaan> ich möchte quasi das ankommende bild spiegeln. nicht, dass ich dann beides sehe, sondern, das was ich normalerweise sehen würde, gespiegelt
<kaan> so wie der gast vorher einfahc nur den bildschirm gedreht hatte mit seiner tastenkombi, möchte ich ihn spiegeln
<kaan> bekks, weißt du, was ich meine?
<LupusE> hi
<bekks> hi LupusE 
<LupusE> in meinem flash fehlt der gelbe kanal. haette nicht gedacht das das ueberhaupt moeglich ist. (das ich flash nutze UND das ein farbkanal fehlen kann).
<Staffpony> LupusE: bekannter Fehler
<Staffpony> LupusE: knips die HW Beschleunigung aus
<Staffpony> (Rechtsklick, Einstellungen) 
<LupusE> Staffpony: i know ... dennoch lustig :)
<LupusE> ups, hier ist ja on-topic.
<Staffpony> genau :) 
<fr00d> Hi, wie krieg ich die Automatik für mein eth0 Netzwerkinterface aus? Ich möchte dem eine IP geben, um einen Router zu flashen.
<deem> fr00d: rechtsklick auf dme netzwer-manager, da dann verbinung bearbeiten und dann dem interface ne statische ip geben
<bekks> ifconfig
<Staffpony> bekks: wird ueberschrieben
<Staffpony> fr00d: Networkmanager kann neu auch fixe IPs, mach das am besten so. Sonst musst Du mit der /etc/interfaces (oder /etc/network/interfaces?) rumspielen
<deem> Staffpony: letzteres
<deem> auf die interfaces bezogen
<fr00d> Ich will das nicht bootfest, sondern nur einmalig und ich mag mit ifconfig an meinen Interfaces basteln und das soll nicht überschrieben werden.
<Staffpony> fr00d: dann sag einfach networkmanager rasch, dass Du fuer eth0 eine fixe IP moechtest, der kann das
<Staffpony> fr00d: gegeben, dass networkmanager laeuft. Sonst kannst Du auch gleich ifconfig nehmen
<fr00d> Jo, tut. Aber unschön ist das trotzdem.
<Staffpony> weil? 
<deem> was ist denn daran unschön?
<LupusE> schoen ist 'ifconfig' (bekks++)
<fr00d> bekks++ && LupusE ++
<gast__1> ok danke es klappt alles
<Staffpony> *schulterzuck* 
<Staffpony> wie Du wuenschst, fr00d 
<Rubberduck78> Hallihallo, mein Adobe Flash-plugin mag seit heut nich mehr :// Ich hab schon etliches probiert und eigentlich schauts auch alles ganz gut aus, aber ich sehe keine Fehler mehr ..... flash-inhalte werden überhaupt nicht dargestellt. Ich benutze Firefox, Ubuntu 11.10 und die about:plugins - seite sagt, das Plugin sei geladen. (hab den echten flashplayer von adobe)
<vectory> Rubberduck78: hast du ad block oder no script oder sowas installiert?
<Rubberduck78> ähm, adBlock ja
<Rubberduck78> no script nicht
<vectory> hm, aber das war vorher wohl auch kein problem
<Rubberduck78> nein, ging natürlich
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Versuche es mal aus dem terminal mit "firefox -save-mode"
<Rubberduck78> hab AdBlock nun kurz deaktiviert
<Rubberduck78> ok
<Rubberduck78> du meinst firefox --safe-mode ?
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: IIRC nein
<nahab_>  hallo, habe hier ein netgear n 150 wlan stick an meinen laptop der gefunden wird aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert, wir haben gestern einige Treiber installiert, weil  der wlan stick neuer ist als mein Ubuntu 10.04 und wir haben  die Firmware nachinstalliert  linux-firmware-nonfree trotzdem wird Firmware trotzdem nicht gefunden, wer kann mir helfen?
<bekks> nahab_: Dann zeig uns doch bitte mal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a, uname -a und dmesg, inkl. der Meldung die besagt, dass die Firmware nicht geladen werden kann. Das ganze bitte in einem Pastebin.
<classroom> hello people
<bekks> ! paste > nahab_ 
<kubine>  nahab_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<classroom> ich habe geleasen artikel
<nahab_> also zu 1 No LSB modules are available.
<classroom> halooooooooooo
<classroom> kuckt mal hier er zeigt mir fehler
<bekks> nahab_: Die Ausgaben vollständig in einen nopaste.
<bekks> nahab_: Und nicht erzählen, was Du meinst, was wichtig ist - bitte :)
<classroom> This is a regression moving from maverick->natty. With the same sort of light interactive usage, Battery life has gone from ~4 hours to 2:45 or so.  Running powertop shows the system in P-state "Turbo mode" 10-15% of the time. Typically this was almost zero in maverick, 98+% of the time maverick was in the lowest state.  wakeups reported in the 5-600/s range where previously (from memory) it was 200 ish. i915 driver is high on t
<classroom> Simple mixer control 'Console',0    Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum    Playback channels: Mono    Mono: Playback [on] Date: Wed Apr 13 15:03:35 2011 EcryptfsInUse: Yes HibernationDevice: RESUME=UUID=bb479652-f524-4abe-b1b0-27646d6deebc InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" - Release Candidate amd64 (20100928) MachineType: LENOVO 7465CTO ProcEnviron:  LANGUAGE=en_US:en_GB:en  PATH=(custom, user)  LANG=en_U
<bekks> ! german > classroom 
<kubine>  classroom: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<classroom> #er hat einen fehler
<nahab_> zu 1     http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406977/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<classroom> hier ist ein auszug
<classroom> von meinen sys infos
<classroom> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH
<bekks> ! nopaste > classroom 
<kubine>  classroom: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<nahab_> zu 2      http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406982/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<classroom> okeee
<classroom> wer kann helfe mir bei problem
<classroom> e
<bekks> Würdest Du Dich vielleicht bitte erstmal entscheiden ob du hier oder in #ubuntu Hilfe suchst?
<classroom> beides heir german hinten englisch
<classroom> damit ich 100 % hilfe krieg
<Staffpony> classroom: crossposten wird gar nicht gerne gesehen, und primaer solltest Du wohl den Kanal einer Sprache benutzen, die Du gut beherrschst. Danke. 
<classroom> ich können beiden sehr sehr gut ok danke.
<bekks> o.O
<nahab_> ihr habt mereine links bekommen?
<Staffpony> nahab_: ja, bitte etwas Geduld
<jokrebel> nahab_: Ist das ein USB-Stick? Dann hätt ich gerne lsusb, bitte.
<classroom> haloo
<classroom> #darf ich was agen
<koegs> beschreibe bitte dein Problem, dann kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden
<classroom> ok
<classroom> ich wollte nru sagen
<classroom> ICH HABE EINEN USB STICK GEFUNDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nun kann ich ubuntu
<classroom> sorryyyyyyyyyy
<classroom> eine frage reicht 1 gb?
<StefanT> ja reicht
<nahab_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406987/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Commander1024: Sagte man dir zweimal in #ubuntu.
<bekks> Herrjeh.
 * Commander1024 ist unschuldig ;-)
<koegs> falsches tabcomplete :)
<Commander1024> i know ;-)
<Commander1024> meine Aussage ist aber allgemeingültig xD
<nahab_> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406987/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> nahab_: Also ist es kein USB-Stick?
<nahab_> was schreibt denn der robot immer , das die ablage nicht bekannt ist?
<koegs> unbeNannt, nicht unbeKannt
<nahab_> oh  mann ich bin ja doff hab den  usb gar nicht drin hab den gestern raus gehoilt ...alles nochmal mit stick?
<koegs> natürlich?
<jokrebel> nahab_: Weil Du keinen Titel hinterlegt hattest auf dem Pastesevice.
<jokrebel> +r
<nahab_> also nochmal mit stick?
<jokrebel> jaha
<bekks> Ohne Stick ist das sinnlos, oder?
<nahab_> die frage war ehr ob du jetzt noch lusst hattest
<bekks> Die Frage hast Du nicht gestellt.
<bekks> Und nopaste endlich die Ausgaben, die man auch zur Fehlersuche nutzen kann :)
<nahab_> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406992/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nahab_> bekks,  ich hatte die frage nur umschrieben :-D
<Rubberduck78> Hallo, ich bins mal wieder bzgl. dem flashplugin ..... bin nun im safe-mode mit allen plugins deaktiviert.... nun kommts: im youtube kann ich die Videos wieder abspielen!! ?!?!?
<Rubberduck78> wie geht denn das??
<Rubberduck78> about:plugins sagt auch, alle Plugins seien deaktivert
<Rubberduck78> about: plugins
<jokrebel> nahab_: Die ID lässt aber eher auf ein Model der WG311-reihe schließen…
<jokrebel> Rubberduck78: Deine Satzzeichentasten prellen :-/
<nahab_> jokrebel,  aber da steht doch Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0846:9041 NetGear, Inc.
<Rubberduck78> hm, das is so ne macke von mir, sorry
<jokrebel> nahab_: Ja - aber wenn ich danach google finde ich nichts von wegen "netgear n 150 wlan stick" (wie Du schriebst)
<hdp> Rubberduck78, libflashplayer.so manuell gegen eine ältere Version austauschen.
<nahab_> seltsam
<Rubberduck78> welche Version genau, und wo bekomme ich ältere Versionen?
<Rubberduck78> wie ich das dann mache, weiß ich ....
<nahab_> Netgear n 150 usb micro adapter wna 1000 M steht auf der verpackung
<nahab_> jokrebel, 
<bekks> nahab_: Was auf der Verpackung steht, ist völlig unwichtig.
<jokrebel> hdp: Sicher?
<bekks> nahab_: Wichtig ist einzig und alleine, welcher Chipset darin verbaut ist.
<nahab_> aso und jetzt ?
<hdp> jokrebel, ja.
<bekks> nahab_: Wir warten immer noch auf die dmesg Ausgabe mit der konkreten Fehlermeldung bzgl. der Firmware.
<Rubberduck78> hm, ich muss nun mal weg ... melde mich später nochmal :/
<nahab_> aso tschulkdigung
<nahab_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/406997/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> nahab_: Warum genau möchtest Du ZWEI WLAN Adapter betreiben?
<nahab_> weil der interne nur 11 Mbs hat
<nahab_> die meldung das die firmware nicht gefunden wird kam so nich <dadrc> hat mir damals geholfen und mir das gesagt
<bekks> nahab_: http://www.google.com/search?q=tl8192cu%3Artl92cu_init_sw_vars%28%29%3A%3C0-0%3E+Failed+to+request+firmwar&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=ibn&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&q=rtl8192cu+Failed+to+request+firmware&oq=rtl8192cu+Failed+to+request+firmware&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=1&gs_l=serp.3..0.148l6824l1l7305l35l18l1l0l0l8l186l2134l5j14l21l0.pfwe.1.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=32a7a5ae9431d5a8&biw=1676&b ...
<kubine> Title: tl8192cu:rtl92cu_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmwar - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<bekks> ... ih=844
<bekks> what the... 
<hdp> :D
<bekks> nahab_: www.google.com/search?q=rtl8192cu+Failed+to+request+firmware
<nahab_> bekks,   und welchen link soll ich da nehmen 1 weiß ich das nicht und 2. is alles englisch und mein englisch is so grotten schlecht, das mich sogar schüler auslachen würden
<nahab_> bekks,  und steht rtl nicht für realtek?
<bekks> Ja, und?
<nahab_> bekks, ich habe hier die gogle suchmaske mit ergebnissen, da ich fast kein englisch kann, weiß ich auch nicht welchen link ich nehmen soll geschweige wenn ich es wusste, könnte ich verstehen, was die schreiben :-)
<bekks> Den ersten Link z.B.
<nahab_> hmm weiterleitender link defekt 
<nahab_>  bekks 
<bekks> Dann ist da was defekt bei Dir. Bei mir tut der einwandfrei :)
<lurker> Hallo Leute, ich betreibe ein Ubuntu, eigentlich Mythbuntu, 10.04. Der Uraltmonitor muss ersetzt werden. Ich will also meinen PC mit zum Fernsehhändler nehmen und schauen, wie er sich mit einem 46-Zoll-Flachbildferseher verträgt.
<lurker> Ich kenne von Windows, dass man die Auflösung umschaltet und binnen 15 Sekunden die neue einstellung bestätigen muss. Ansonsten schaltet der PC zurück zur vorherigen Einstellung. Gibt es etwas ähnliches für Ubuntu? Oder etwas, das von der Konsole aus funktioniert?
<nahab_> bekks, ??? manno
<jokrebel> nahab_: Wenn ich mir das so anschau - unter uns - besorg Dir nen anderen Stick oder nimm den On-Board der ja geht, oder?
<bekks> nahab_: Was möchtest du von mir?
<nahab_> ich glaube mir kann niemand helfen ... der link, der in dem deutschen forum angegeben ist klappt nicht  an sonsten finde ich dort keinen weiterführenden link im forum
<bekks> Der erste Link den ich Dir gab, funktioniert.
<bekks> Und dort steht auch ein Lösungsweg.
<pc-world> Wie findet man den WLAN-Treiber raus, der gerade benutzt wird? Klar, ich könnte nach dem Chipsatz googlen, aber wenn der Treiber funktioniert müsste es doch einen einfacheren/allgemeineren Weg geben den gerade benutzten herauszubekommen?
<Staffpony> lsmod
<bekks> lspci -k z.B.
<pc-world> danke, lsmod hat funktioniert
<Staffpony> keine URsache
<Hodes> hey mein divx plugin für firefox ist aktiv, brauche ich noch etwas anderes, um streams abzuspielen?
<bekks> Das kommt auf den Stream an.
<Hodes> bekks, ok dann geh ich ot
<seek^126_>  /wc
<oregano4> Guten Abend! Ich nutze Lubuntu, und habe das Problem, dass meine Kopfhörer keine Stimmen übertragen. Vermutung ist, dass nur bestimmte Channels (Surround-Sound) übertragen werden. Wie kannman dies verstellen?
<Staffpony> oregano4: Konsole auf, alsamixer eingeben, da mal gucken 
<Staffpony> oregano4: da muesste es, wenn die Soundkarte mehrere Kanaele hat, entsprechend was geben
<Staffpony> oregano4: sonst bitte mal die Ausgabe von  `amixer`  in einen pastebin  (also nicht hier rein) 
<oregano4> Staffpony: Welche Daten bei alsamixer sind den interessant? Die Bunten Balken doch eher nicht,oder?
<Staffpony> doch, aber um das zu entscheiden sollte ich die Ausgabe von amixer  (nicht alsamixer) haben
<Staffpony> das ist dann Text statt bunte Balken :) 
<oregano4> Staffpony: http://pastebin.com/vs1UBpJx
<kubine> Title: 2012-04-02-oregano4-amixer - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Staffpony> oregano4: so weit so normal ... hast Du andere Kopfhoerer, mit denen Du testen koenntest? Und passiert das bei allen Musikquellen  (e.g. Videos, Musikplayer, ...) 
<oregano4> Es passiert bei einem Stream, und es passiert bei mehreren *.mkv Filmen, die anderen Kopfhörer suche ich jetzt :)
<oregano4> Ach mist, an einem anderen Kopfhörer, der aber nur Links funktioniert, sind die Stimmen super zu hören.
<Staffpony> dann ist ggf. der fuer diese Frequenzbaender zustaendige TEil am Kopfhoerer laediert :( 
<oregano4> Danke für die Hilfe, es war dann wieder mal der simpelste Fehler, ich werde dann den Kopfhörer einschicken. Ich hoffe, dass sich ein deutscher und teurer Hersteller bezahlt macht/machte.
<Hodes> kann mir da vllt jmd weiter helfen?
<oregano4> Nun eigenartig wäre schon, wenn beide Seiten des Kopfhörers auf einmal bestimmte Frequenzen nicht darstellt.
<bekks> Hodes: Auch hier supporten wir keine illegalen Aktivitäten. Danke.
<Hodes> bekks, wie was? es geht darum das ich gerne twinview nutzen möchte
<Staffpony> oregano4: Kabel austauschbar? 
<Staffpony> oregano4: ich nehme ergo an Sennheiser (oder AKG) 
<oregano4> beyerdynamic
<Staffpony> oregano4: wenn Sennheiser: die sind _sehr_ kulant, und wenn das Kabel tauschbar ist: tausch das mal noch, wobei mich das _wirklich_ erstaunen wuerde
<Staffpony> oregano4: probehalber kannst Du die KH noch an einem anderen Geraet ausprobieren, 
<Staffpony> aber andere Kopfhoerer am gleichen Geraet gehen klingt leider schon nach defekten Kopfhoerern. 
<bekks> Hodes: Gerade ging es noch im Filme von einschlägigen Sites ;)
<Hodes> bekks, jap hab doch schon im ot gesagt is ok :). hatte gerade gefragt, wie ich twinview nutzen kann, denn wenn ich das mit nvidia-settings enable schmiert immer das bild ab
<oregano4> Staffpony: Ich habe mal bei Youtube den erstbeste Simpsonsvideo angeschaut, und die Stimmen klingen, auf beiden Seiten, ziemlich digital verzerrt am ersten Kopfhörer. Am zweiten klingen sie normal.
<bekks> Dann ist der erste kaputt.
<oregano4> bekks: klingt plausibel :)
<oregano4> bekks: Dann werde ich ihn wohl einschicken, es gibt bei der Firma auch einen Reparaturservice und so weiter, danke allen für die Hilfe :)
<Staffpony> keine Ursache, schoenen Abend noch 
<Hodes> mhhh ich probier mal den neusten treiber
<Hodes> falls es jmd interessiert, das treiber update hat abhilfe geschafft :)
<Hodes> ist das tearing von flash videos in 12.04 geschichte?
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-03
<Nalkem> moin
<Lufti> 'Schgrüsse Sie
<subba> Hallo. Ich nutze kile (natty), allerdings mit einer zusätzlichen Tex-Umgebung. Zusammen mit der PATH-Variable klappt auch alles auf der Konsole, auch der systemcheck unter Kile nutzt die Tools mit korrekter Pfadangabe. pdflatex verwendet aber immer noch /usr/bin/pdflatex. In der Konfiguration steht nur "pdflatex", also ohne absoluter Pfadangabe. Ideen?
<geser> und es gibt ein anderes pdflatex? hast du versucht es mit absoluten Pfad anzugeben?
<bekks> subba: Was ist das Problem daran?
<subba> geser: ja, das Nichtubutnu-pdflatex existiert und wird vom Systemcheck auch als einziges gesehen. Absolute PFandangabe funktioniert, wäre hier aber ein echtes Problem. bekks: die zusätzliche Tex-Umgebung wird nicht von mir(uns) gewartet und enthält einige (wenn auch leichte) Unterschiede zur Ubuntuversion. Verwenden möchte ich also nicht /usr/bin/pdflatex, sondern /envspecial/bla/pdflatex . Für alle textools den absoluten Pfad einzutragen is
<subba> t, Profilbedingt, leider eine sehr schwierige Lösung.
<bekks> Das ist eine unglaublich einfache Lösung.
<bekks> Man setzt einfach /envspecial/bla/ _vorne_ in den Pfad des Users.
<bearzk> Ist http://www.codecademy.com/ down?
<kubine> Title: Learn to code | Codecademy (at www.codecademy.com)
<LetoThe2nd> bearzk: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<bearzk> LetoThe2nd: danke
<k1l> bearzk: in zukunft auch ruhig direkt im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic wenn es nichts mit ubuntu zu tun hat :)
<bearzk> k1l: klar:)
<subba> bekks, die PATH-Variable ist ja gesetzt. In der kile eigenen Systemcheck-Funktion werden ja auch die korrekten Binaries gefunden, aber eben nicht beim kompilieren verwendet.
<bekks> subba: Mach mal ein Terminal auf und nopaste die Ausgabe von "which pdflatex"
<bekks> ! paste > subba 
<kubine>  subba: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<endstille> moin, kann mir einer die logdatei sagen, wo eventuell fehlgeschlagene mountings beim booten protokoliert werden?
<bekks> Gibt keine :)
<endstille> arg
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<endstille> habe gemäßg dieser anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs das mounting per .smbcredentials gemacht
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<endstille> jetzt haben wir das password des domänenaccounts geändert
<endstille> habe es auch auf den linux servern eingetragen
<endstille> die fedorakiste klappt, da sind die mappings nach einem reboot verbunden
<endstille> der ubuntuserver klappt nicht :/(
<endstille> daher wollte ich in einer log eventuelle fehler suchen..
<bekks> Und was passiert wenn Du es manuell machst?
<bekks> Auf welchem Ubuntu eigentlich?
<endstille> noch nicht versucht :)
<endstille> precise
<bekks> Precise hat hier keinen Support.
<endstille> jojo, war ja auch ne generelle frage
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass es fragwürdig ist, Precise bereits produktiv auf Servern einzusetzen.
<endstille> trotzdem danke
<bekks> Precise-Support gibts in #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<endstille> es liegt am password / usernamen
<endstille> wenn ich nen anderes konto nutze, klappt es sofort...
<NTQ> Hallo. Ist es eigentlich möglich Ubuntu zu sagen, dass es sich bei Bluetooth als Headset ausgeben soll? Dann würde mein Handy den Laptop als Headset erkennen und ich könnte den Ton über die Soundkarte laufen lassen.
<dAnjou> NTQ: darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht
<dAnjou> und rein theoretisch müsste es gehen
<dAnjou> das dürfte nur ne softwaresache sein
<dAnjou> recherchier das doch mal und sag mir bescheid
<NTQ> dAnjou: ich hab schon das hier gefunden, aber das hilft mir nicht. Die Schritte, die er als einfach ansieht, sind für mich schon etwas komplizierter: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?46077-Bluetooth-Headset-Simulieren-und-Nummer-des-Anrufers-auslesen
<NTQ> Also ich muss ja irgendwie die Bluetoothclass ändern, aber wo soll das gehen?
<NTQ> ich bin schonmal soweit, dass ich SMSe über Bluetooth senden und empfangen kann. ^^ Aber das ist ja ganz einfach mit dem Phonemanager möglich
<subba> sorry, war afk. bekks, die Ausgabe von 'which -a pdflatex' ist in Ordnung: http://pastebin.com/FedN04Vm    Kile verwendet ja für die eigene Systemcheck-Funktion auch die Pfadangaben korrekt. Allerdings beim kompilieren nicht mehr. Werde jetzt wohl oder übel versuchen die globale Kilekonfigurationsdatei anzupassen, um dort für alle binaries absolute Pfade einzutragen. 
<kubine> Title: subba@EYJAFJALLAJOEKULL:~$ which -a pdflatex /Applic/bin/pdflatex /usr/bin/pdf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> subba: Woran ganz genau siehst du, dass ein anderes pdflatex benutzt wird?
<subba> bekks, die Version ist leicht unterschiedlich. Zudem verwendet ubuntu das Debian Versionstag. Die DOkumentübersetzung schlägt auch fehlt wegen fehlender Anpassungen.
<subba> subba Es funktioniert ja auch, allerdings nur wenn ich den absoluten Pfad setze. Im Netz habe ich paar ähnliche Probleme gefunden, wo das angeblich mit dem setzen des MANPATH und INFOPATH gelöst wurde. Hat aber nicht geklappt.
<bekks> Der MANPATH und der INFOPATH haben damit nichts zu tun.
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "export" in einem Terminal.
<subba> bekks, http://pastebin.com/pKTx9yeg
<kubine> Title: declare -x DISPLAY="localhost:10.0" declare -x HOME="/u/subba" declare -x INFO - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> subba: Dann benenn die beiden default binaries mal um und schau, ob es dann wie gewünscht funktioniert.
<subba> bekks, that works. But I did a strace on kile. When compiling with pdflatex It tests for /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/pdflatex,  then for /usr/bin/pdflatex. I also did a strace after deleting /usr/bin/pdflatex. Now kile still tests for /usr/lib/kde4...., /usr/bin/pdflatex. After this it starts searching the PATH-Variable in my empty ~/bin. Finally kile finds the correct version..
<bekks> subba: This is still a german channel.
<subba> sorry, lag am strace output :-)
<subba> bekks, hat geklappt. Interessant ist aber der strace. Offenbar durchsucht er zuerst /usr/lib/kde4 und /usr/bin/, bevor er anfängt den PATH-Variable zu beackern. Fällt halt besonders auf, da er auf mein leeres ~/bin zugreift. 
<bekks> Ja, das kann durchaus sein. Evtl. ist da ein default hardcoded.
<tic66> Hallo, wie gebe ich bei "wget -r http://doma.in/test1/test2" an, dass er nur Dateien holen soll die in tieferen Ebenen, aber keine die in höheren Ebenen liegen?
<geser> --no-parent (oder kurz -np)
<tic66> danke, das hab ich gesucht
<newbie|3> habe ich in ubuntu eine leichte möglichkeit  evtl. per /etc/network/interfaces  ein komplettes subnetz zu verbieten ..
<joschi> newbie|3: definiere "verbieten"
<bekks> newbie|3: Verbieten kann man damit nichts. Was möchtest du denn wirklich tun?
<newbie|3> naja er soll im vm netz zugang haben und sonst nur auf dem gateway zum router aber das ganze andere netz nicht .. 
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit der /etc/network/interfaces zu tun.
<newbie|3> dachte ich mir schon ..
<newbie|3> war nur ne vermutung ..
<joschi> newbie|3: wer ist "er"?
<joschi> newbie|3: mal davon abgesehen suchst du vermutlich netfilter (iptables)
<bekks> Oder einfach "route".
<newbie|3> irgendwas wo mann sag ich mal mit einer Zeile auskommt .. 
<newbie|3> habe ubuntu 10.04 server...
<newbie|3> kann das route? oder eher  iptables 
 * mekeor hat die frage verpasst… :/
<newbie|3> ich will ein subnetz (fast)  ausssperren aber eine route zum gateway im selbigen haben 
 * mekeor hat dann leider keine ahnung. :/
<koegs> newbie|3: iptables
<newbie|3> okay dann schau ich mir das mal an danke ..
<mekeor> wie kann ich machen, dass ich sonderzeichen im (la)tex-style eingeben kann?
<mekeor> ist SCIM das richtige dafür?
<newbie|3> kurze frage kann ich alles  ip adressesn sperren und dann einz. wieder erlauben
<dAnjou> newbie|3: wann? wo? keks?
<mekeor> leibniz-kekse (ich meine im speziellen die, die einseitig mit schokolade beschichtet sind) sind lecker…
<koegs> newbie|3: iptables :)
<mekeor> (sorry wegen off-topic…)
<newbie|3> ok .. dann such ich gleich weiter ;)
<joschi> newbie|3: ja, entweder durch expliziten reject in einer chain oder durch die chain-policy direkt
<koegs> newbie|3: vielleicht hilft dir das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw
<kubine> Title: ufw › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<newbie|3> ok danke kann ich was mit anfangen :)
<deem> ich habe gerade ein kleines soundproblem. mein alsamixer, pulseaudio und alles zeigen mir einen poutput an, aber ich hör nix
<deem> output*
<mekeor> deem: bist du taub?
<mekeor> schlechter witz…
<deem> ok. fehler gefunden. wenn ich im pulseaudio den regler unter 50% schiebe ist in alsa der sound auf 0
<deem> allerdings ist der sound bei 50% im pulseaudio so laut, dass ich mir niemals kopfhörer aufsetzen würde
<deem> woran kann das liegen, dass pulseaudio und alsamixer solche unterschiede machen?
<deem> alsamixer zeigt mir auch -27db an, aber das hört sich an, als wären das 50d :D
<mrkramps> deem: wusste ich mal, kriege ich aber nicht mehr zusammenhängend in einen satz - es gibt da auf jeden fall einen unterschied
<bekks> deem: -27db. Willst du erstmal Lärm machen, bis du nix hörst? ;)
<mekeor> :D
<deem> bekks: ich will eigentlich, dass ich meine kopfhörer leiser machen kann. atm stehn sie auf 2, was -27db entspricht. es hört sich aber an, als hätte ich alsa auf 90
<deem> achja, ich hab ne usb-soundkarte, die sich unter 10.04 noch einwandfrei konfigurieren lies
<deem> http://i.imgur.com/O1ISI.png <-- hier sieht man schön die auswirkungen
<deem> alsa steht auf 1. pulseaudio irgendwo bei 30% und trotzdem ist der sound am anschlag
<mrkramps> deem: das müsstest du eigentlich in 'paman' regulieren können
<deem> mrkramps: aha. sagst du mir auch wie? das sieht recht wirr aus
<mrkramps> deem: im reiter "gerät" das entsprechende auswählen und dann in den "eigenschaften" die lautstärke für das gerät runtersteuern
<deem> mrkramps: jetzt steht das gerät auf 4%. lautstärke unverändert
<mrkramps> das ist merkwürdig… sicher, dass du das richtige gerät genommen hast?
<deem> da gibt es 3 verschiedene
<deem> wenn ich den einen regler ändere, ändere ich automatisch auch im alsamixer
<deem> das höngt ales irgendwie zusammen, aber ein programm ändert die einstellungen eines anderen
<deem> ich kann auch die lautstärke nicht unter 35% stellen, da ich dann gar keinen ton mehr habe
<mrkramps> ah, ich seh schon… das war wohl nicht der richtige ansatz
<mrkramps> deem: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#Volume_adjustment_doesn.27t_work_properly
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<deem> mrkramps: das hilft mir nicht. mein device heißt wohl laut amixer IEC958. wenn ich da versuche die lautstärke hochzusetzen kommt "amixer: Invalid command!" und in der datei die da angeben ist, steht nichtmal nach was ich da schauen soll
<mrkramps> deem: das ist im moment erstmal nur der grund… noch nicht die lösung
<mrkramps> ich suche gerade noch
<subz3r0> hi, gibts irgendwie nen workaround zu dem "schlumpf-problem" des flashplayers auf youtube?
<deem> subz3r0: du meinst den fehlenden farbkanal? ja, hw beschleunigung deaktivieren.
<koegs> http://www.hyperblog.de/hoergen.php/2012/04/01/flash-player-fehlfarben-mit-nvidia-treiber
<kubine> Title: Flash Player Fehlfarben mit NVidia Treiber (at www.hyperblog.de)
<subz3r0> deem, dann werde ich wohl auf ne neue flashplayer version warten. auf die hw beschleunigung möchte ich nicht verzichten
<mrkramps> deem: und du nimmst bei amixer die falsche karte - siehe 'amixer -c 1 controls'
<subz3r0> ach... die hw beschleunigung vom flashplayer =) dachte ich muss an den nvidia treiber rummurksen =)
<subz3r0> thx
<deem> mrkramps: ich kanns mit amixer ändern, aber unter 35% komm ich immernochnicht
<mrkramps> deem: irgendwie gibt meine recherche nichts mehr her…
<deem> there i fixed it. ich hatte es vorhin von digital auf analog gestellt, weil es gar nicht ging und jetzt hab ichs wieder von analog auf digital umgestellt und siehe da: stufenlose lautstärkeinstellung bis unter 35% :D
<mrkramps> deem: -.-
<deem> mrkramps: ich tendiere zu: die usb-soundkarte ist scheiße
<mrkramps> deem: einigen wir uns darauf - hauptsache du kannst jetzt musik hören!
<koegs> aber "drüben" ist natürlich erstmal Ubuntu schuld :P
<deem> koegs: bei 10.04 hatte ich das nicht :D
<deem> aber das wird offtopic
<LupusE> hi
<mekeor> hi, LupusE
<smeexs> hi , bei einer installations anleitung steht Add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<smeexs>  
<smeexs> deb http://www.plexapp.com/repo lucid main
<smeexs> 			
<kubine> Title: Index of /repo (at www.plexapp.com)
<smeexs> im ordner sources.list nur soll ich jetzt eine neue textdatei schreiben oder muss ich das wo einfügen
<dadrc> Gibt keinen Ordner sources.list, gibt nur sources.list.d
<smeexs> jo ich war nur schlampig bin im ordner mit d
<dadrc> Hat aber den gleichen Zweck. Einfach 'ne Datei mit .list am Ende erstellen.
<Sita> hallo. mein dovecot soll eine verbindung zu mysql aufbauen. funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur nicht beim start des root servers, denn die mysql datenbank wird erst nach dovecot gestartet. kann man die reihenfolge irgendwie ändern? oder muss ich den start von dovecot irgendwie verzögern?
<dadrc> Kann man, Sita
<dadrc> Optimale Lösung: dovecot sagen, dass er auf mysql warten soll
<Sita> und wie mach ich das?
<dadrc> Guck mal da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Gibt einen Abschnitt mit Abhängigkeiten von anderen Prozessen steuern
<dadrc> Der macht genau das, was du willst.
<Sita> oki. dankeschön :)
<smeexs> ähm ich kann in dem ordner nichts speichern , hab jetzt eine text datei erstellt mit dem "dep .." drinnen und hab sie plexmedia.list benannt 
<smeexs> aber ich kanns nicht in den ordner kopieren weil ich keine berechtigung hab #
<dadrc> smeexs, das soll so.
<dadrc> "Normale" Nutzer dürfen da nicht schreiben
<dadrc> sieh http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> *siehe
<smeexs> kann ich das nicht ändern 
<dadrc> Ja, doch. Du kannst dir kurzfristig rootrechte holen und damit die Datei rüberschieben
<dadrc> Deshalb hab ich ja den Artikel da oben verlinkt
<smeexs> jo schau schon ^^
<tic66> Hallo, wie kann ich bei wget Unterverzeichnisse mit einem bestimmten Namen ausschließen?
<dadrc> tic66, -X
<dadrc> siehe auch: man wget 
<dadrc> :>
<smeexs> ich soll den datei manager mit gksudo ausführen oder 
<dadrc> smeexs, ja, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Einfacher: sudo cp /da/wo/datei/jetzt/ist /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tic66> dadrc, danke, mich würde aber interessieren wie ich das angeben muss, da in jedem Unterverzeichnis dieses bestimmte Unterverzeichnis existiert, also /bla1/logs, bla2/logs, /bla3/logs. Wie gebe ich mit -x an, dass logs nicht relevant ist?
<dadrc> soweit ich weiß, nimmt wget leider nur absolute Pfade
<dadrc> also müsstest du -X /bla1/logs, /bla2/logs, ... machen
<tic66> :(
<tic66> das sind 100 -.-
<dadrc> Oh, manpage sagt hier gerade: may contain wildcards
<dadrc> Könntest also mal /*/logs probieren.
<tic66> hm, thx, das wär ne idee
<dadrc> tic66, fällt mir gerade auf: -X, nicht -x
<tic66> dadrc, habs gemerkt, aber mag irgendwie nicht, jedenfalls nicht "wget -r -X daten/*/logs http://domain/test1"
<tic66> also der absolute Pfad von den logs wäre http://domain/test1/daten/*/logs
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal -X /daten/*/logs probieren.
<dadrc> Aber genau kann ich dir das nicht sagen, benutz wget nicht sooo oft.
<tic66> mag auch nicht, aber trotzdem schon mal danke
<ph0sssi> hallo
<magerquark> ph0sssi, brauchst du hilfe?
<ph0sssi> ich habe hier ein netbook welches ich als router verwenden möchte. eth0 ist internet (dhcp) und wlan0 ist ein adhoc netzwerk. wie muss ich das konfigurieren damit die anderen rechner per wlan aufs internet kommen?
<ph0sssi> hier läuft xubuntu
<bekks> ! router > ph0sssi 
<kubine>  ph0sssi: Informationen zu Router finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<ph0sssi> internetverbindung und adhoc netzwerk funktionieren schon
<ph0sssi> dhcp brauch ich nich
<ph0sssi> das kann ich manuell machen, sind nur 2 rechner
<ph0sssi> brauche im prinzip nur die route
<bekks> Macht nichts, steht trotzdem alles in dem Artikel :)
<k1l_> am einfachsten mit dem networkmanager iirc. aber wie gesagt schau in den artikel
<ph0sssi> kenne mich da nicht so gut aus
<k1l_> mit anleitungen lesen
<k1l_> ?
<ph0sssi> ne
<ph0sssi> aber wenn ich da lese iptables usw
<ph0sssi> ist mir ein bisschen zu viel :D
<k1l_> ja nicht einfach runterscrollen bis da befehle auftauchen
<magerquark> ph0sssi, simpler wirds vermutlich nicht
<k1l_> lesen
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe   das ist z.b. oben verlinkt
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<magerquark> aber der aufabu im beispiel ist auch komlizierter als in deinem fall
<magerquark> dnsmasq installieren (wenn es nicht eh schon dabei ist
<k1l_> nur weil da kein befehl am link steht hast du den überscrollt. also nochmal von vorne
<ph0sssi> ich kriegs nicht hin :I
<ph0sssi> kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe die anleitung von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe#LAN-auf-WLAN benutzt
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<michi_> hallo, folgende Frage: ich möchte meinem Ubuntu Rechner eine Statische IP-Adresse geben. In /etc/network finde ich die Datei "interfaces". Hier muss ich "iface eth0 inet static" eingeben , dann habe ich aber Probleme : "address" hier muss vermutlich die gewünschte IP hin, "netmask" - was muss hier hin und wie bekomme ich das raus? (etwa 255.255.255.0 ?), "gateway"  - was muss hier hin und wie bekomme ich das raus?
<bekks> ph0sssi: Ohne Problembeschreibung? Nein.
<ph0sssi> bekks, naja, das internet hier aufm netbook funzt, genau wie das ad hoc netzwerk. das wlan hat die richtige ip adresse, aber irgendwie krieg ich beim client keine verbindung
<dadrc> michi_, 255.255.255.0 ist in den meisten Fällen richtig. Gateway ist dein Router, falls du sowas hast.
<michi_> ija, eine fritzbox
<ph0sssi> habe einfach beim wlan unter dem reiter ipv4 gemeinsame nutzung aktiviert
<michi_> ok, wie bekomme ich denn den Gateway meiner Fritzbox raus?
<ph0sssi> so wie es in der anleitung steht
<ph0sssi> die route ist auch da.
<dadrc> michi_, dann ist Gateway die IP deiner Fritzbox
<michi_> ok, und wie bekomme ich die raus?
<dadrc> michi_, dein Netzwerk, solltest du wissen. 
<dadrc> Ansonsten kannst du mal versuchen, auf 'ner Konsole fritz.box zu pingen
<michi_> ping, danke!
<ph0sssi> kann mir jemand helfen? ich verzweifle hier :o
<michi_> moment noch mal, leider hat das nicht geklappt: ich habe meine wunsch ip bei "adress" eingegeben" und die ip der Fritzbox bei "gateway" aber leider haut das nicht hin
<dadrc> michi_, "das haut nicht hin" ist nicht wirklich eine brauchbare Fehlermeldung
<ph0sssi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913744/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<michi_> ok, also der Ubuntu rechner ist nicht ereichbar, nachdem ich das eingetragen habe
<bekks> Was hast du denn eingetragen?
<ph0sssi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/913746/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<michi_> In /etc/network
<bekks> michi_: ...
<bekks> Bisschen genauer muss es schon sein.
<michi_> ...?
<bekks> WAS hast du WO GENAU eingetragen?
<michi_> In /etc/network finde ich die Datei "interfaces". Hier muss ich "iface eth0 inet static" eingeben, dann habe ich address, oh, ich glaube ich habe einen Tippfehler gefunden, moment noch mal 
<bekks> ! paste > michi_ 
<kubine>  michi_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> In einem Paste brauchen wir den gesamten Inhalt der Datei.
<michi_> nee, ich hatte n Tippfehler drin, läuft jetzt super, danke!
<tablespoon_184> Guten Abend ihr Ubuntu-Benutzer. Ich bin gerade an der Security des Systems und wollte Fragen ob chage auch irgendwie mit Zeitangaben zurechtkommt. Danke im Voraus.
<dadrc> das kommt jetzt ein wenig drauf an, was du mit Zeitangaben meistn
<tablespoon_184> Stunden und Minuten, also zB der 04.04.2012 um 16:30
<bekks> Was versuchst Du denn mit chage?
<bekks> Und warum will man sowas tun?
<bekks> die man page von chage sagt doch sehr genau, wie man das nutzt
<tablespoon_184> Ich versuche, einem User auf begrenzte Zeit Zugriff zu geben. 
<tablespoon_184> Und leider habe ich auf der Manpage keine akurraten Angaben bezüglich der Angabe von Minuten oder Stunden gefunden.
<bekks> Weil es die nicht gibt.
<bekks> Das kann man mit chage nicht tun.
<tablespoon_184> Okay, Danke bis hierhin. Vielleicht ein Alternatives Kommando für sowas, mit dem ich mich mal beschäftigen könnte?
<bekks> Gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Man könnte das per cron machen.
<bekks> Zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt den Eintrag in der passwd auf locked setzen.
<tablespoon_184> Dann müsste mal sich also praktisch eine Datei anlegen, die für jeden User eben diese Informationen (als Beispiel im Format User:Ablaufdatum als Timestamp) bereithält und wiederum ein anderes (Shell)script erstellen, dass diese Datei Zeile für Zeile durchläuft und den abgelegten Timestamp mit dem aktuellen vergleicht, wenn er kleiner oder gleich dem Aktuellen sein sollte, wird der Account gesperrt. Richtig?
<bekks> Falsch
<bekks> Man erstellt beim Anlegen des Users einen Cronjob, der den Account zu einer bestimmten Minute deaktiviert.
<tablespoon_184> Klingt ja noch besser, da habe ich eben zu kompliziert gedacht. Also bekommt jeder User seinen eigenen Cronjob der den Account deaktiviert. Vielen Dank für die kompetente Hilfe bekks.
<bekks> Wenn man das unbedingt auf Stunden und Minuten eingrenzen will.
<bekks> Wenn Tage reichen, reicht auch die passwd.
<tablespoon_184> Also auf die Stunde genau muss es mindestens einmal sein. Ich wünsche dir & allen anderen Leuten hier noch einen schönen Abend und feiert Ostern gut, lassts euch mal gut gehen ;)
<tablespoon_184> Man sieht sich :)
<bekks> eine Sache noch:
<bekks> Das müssen root-cronjobs sein.
<bekks> Sonst kannst du die Accounts nicht deaktivieren.
<tablespoon_184> Okay, danke dir noch einmal. Bis irgendwann die Tage, war relativ müde schon & da jetz mein problem gelöst ist, kann ich beruhigt schlafen :')
<smeexs> danke dadrcc hat funktioniert 
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-04
<Guest5013> Morgen
<Guest5013> wie kriege ich eigentlich den schreibschutz von der grub.cfg runter das ich einen skript verändern kann?
<Pamparotzi> moin moin
<test_> exit
<Pamparotzi> ich habe ein paar realtiv spezielle probleme (z.b. sound/hda) mit einem realtiv speziellen gerät (asus eee pc x101) und frage mich wie ich am besten an potentielle helfer wenden kann.
<test_> quits
<jokrebel> !tests > test_:
<kubine>  test_:: Tests bitte in #test bzw. #botwar – dann bleibt hier Platz für Supportanliegen.
<Pamparotzi> eröffne ich für die einzelnen probleme mehrere threads oder nur einen?
<jokrebel> Pamparotzi: Hier eines nach dem anderen. Im Forum je Problem ein Thread.
<jokrebel> Pamparotzi: Außer vielleicht die Probleme haben einen Zusammenhang.
<Pamparotzi> danke für die antwort, jokrebel.
<Pamparotzi> bei meinem netbook sind die stereo-kanäle vertauscht, wobei nur der rechte lautsprecher funktionert. ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber "speaker-test" findet auch nur einen lautsprecher, es sind aber selbstverständlich zwei da.
<Pamparotzi> in meinem gerät ist en "intel hda"-chip verbaut, der wohl häufiger zu problemen führt. ich habe aber bisher keine ähnliche problematik gefunden. kann es sein, dass einfach ein lautsprecher defekt ist? aber wieso sind die kanäle dann vertauscht?
<test_> quit
<jokrebel> Pamparotzi: Warum könnten vertauschte Kanäle einen Lautsprecherdefekt ausschließen?
<Pamparotzi> gar nicht. bevor ich das netbook in reparatur gebe möchte ich einen software-fehler ausschließen.
<jokrebel> Pamparotzi: Mit einer/mehreren (anderen) LiveCDs gechecken vielleicht.
<jokrebel> +gen
<Pamparotzi> wäre eine idee. nur welche distris kämen da in frage? ich vermute (!) ein treiber-problem. der hda-chip ist recht "ungewöhnlich" und wird noch nicht hundertpro unterstützt, so weit ich das verstanden habe.
<Pamparotzi> wäre dann doch eine art kernel-problem?
<Pamparotzi> der chip trägt die bezeichnung "HDA Intel, ALC269VB."
<Pamparotzi> sry, die verbindung ist nicht sonderlich stabil.
<Pamparotzi> okay, dann probiere ich es mal im forum. cu
<spark123> Guten Morgen, ich habe ganz wenig programmier erfahrung bzw. habe ganz kurz mal in php und in html was gemacht . Habe es aber nie wirklich durchgezogen und kann nicht wirklich etwas programmieren. Ist es eine gute idea mit python zu beginnen ?Oder ist das schon veraltet !
<alamar> ot? spark123 
<koegs> !ot > alamar 
<kubine>  alamar: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<alamar> hm ich muss lernen den bot zu bedienen
<alamar> !ot > spark123 
<koegs> :)
<kubine>  spark123: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<alamar> :)
<spark123> ok, tut mir leide !
<Seymour> Grüß Gottle!
<Seymour> Wie bekomme ich in  LibreOffice CALC eine SUMME-Taste in eine der Symbolleisten (so wie in Excel)???
<Seymour> (rant: und wieso zum Henker ist die da nicht ab Werk drin wo sie das allerwichtigste an dem ganzen /($/) Programm ist???)
<Seymour>  /rant
<koegs> Seymour: um über LibreOffice zu ranten ist ein Ubuntu-Channel bestimmt nicht die richtige Wahl :)
<deem> Seymour: da frgast du am besten in #libreoffice
<Seymour> oki
<Seymour> Da pennt jeder
<sdx23> Ich hab da eine Summentaste. Ab Werk.
<koegs> tatsächlich
<deem> stimmt. bei mir ist da auch eine summentaste
<MarkusH> Seymour: schau mal nach ob du die Menüleiste "Formel" angezeigt hast. Oder so ähnlich heißt die.
 * MarkusH hat da auch eine Summentaste
<Seymour> ich hatte sie nicht gesehen, weil sie so groß und exponiert war #-)
<MarkusH> ^^
<Seymour> Ich hab mal vorm Dicken Pitter in Köln gestanden, so mit fünf Jahren oder so, da war ein ähnlicher Effekt eingetreten
<Seymour> "Wo IST denn jetzt diese Glocke?"
<Seymour> Bis auf  einmal klar wurde: die WAND ist die Glocke
<Sedaka> hayho
<Sedaka> jemand etwas erfahren im bereich bumblebee + wine?
<jokrebel> !frag > Sedaka:
<kubine>  Sedaka:: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jokrebel> Sedaka: Ansonsten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Sedaka> Kann mir jemand bei der Leistungsoptimierung helfen beim Ausführen unter wine und Nutzung des NVidia Prozessors?
<jokrebel> Sedaka: ka - aber ich vermute, Du wirst etwas konkreter werden müssen, wo es bei Dir genau hakt. Ggf. vielleicht auch in nem Wine-Channel oder bei Winehq suchen.
<Sedaka> ok. google war nicht sehr hilfreich. ich suche mal bei wine selber...
<koegs> was soll denn da optimiert werden? O.o
<jokrebel> Sedaka: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine und http://wiki.winehq.org/FrontPage?action=show&redirect=StartSeite
<kubine> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sedaka> bilderrate bei zB spielen, sonst muss ich windows installiert lassen parallel
<CokeJunkie> hallo, hab eine Frage was Mediastreaming angeht. möchte gerne, wenn auch nur im lan, einen Audiostream bereitstellen den ich zum einen über Windows PCs empfangen aber auch mit dem Android Smartphone abrufen kann. was lässt sich da empfehlen?
<koegs> Sedaka: da kann man nicht viel optimieren
<Sedaka> macht es einen unterschied ob ich ne installierte version kopiere oder sie von wine installieren lasse?
<koegs> wahrscheinlich nicht
<Sedaka> danke
<dAnjou> CokeJunkie: vlc
<dAnjou> CokeJunkie: oder meinst du format und codec?
<CokeJunkie> dAnjou: der Server braucht nur MP3 können, sollte halt auch ohne GUI konfigurierbar sein, da ich bei meinem ubuntu kein KDE, Gnome etc installiert hab
<k1l> da sollte im wiki was zu stehen samt vorschlägen zu programmen
<koegs> ist zwar nicht direkt "streaming", aber ich empfehle mpd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MPD
<kubine> Title: MPD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<CokeJunkie> koegs: naja, MPD liest sich nett, mal testen... thx
<ironicus> acer aspire one d255 mit grafikchip intel gma 3510. ubuntu 11.10. kann ich einen externen bildschirm mit (theoretisch) beliebig großer anschließen, oder gibt es eine obergrenze?
<ironicus> *beliebiger größe
<k1l> es gibt meist ne grenze.
<dAnjou> mpd is ne nette idee, aber echt ugly umgesetzt
<dAnjou> außerdem arbeitet es genau entgegengesetzt zu dem, was von von einem stream erwartet
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming  oder einfach hier mal einlesen und die folgelinks beachten
<ironicus> ok, danke. wenn ich einen bildschirm mit "max auflösung > maximum graka" anschließe, wird dann trotzdem der ganze bildschirm mit kleinerer auflösung genutzt?
<kubine> Title: Streaming › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ironicus: meistens wird er beim einstellen der auflösung meckern.
<k1l> aber geringere uflösungen werden angezeigt
<ironicus> k1l: ok, danke. hast mir sehr geholfen
<koegs> dAnjou: meistens wird "alles" streaming genannt, manchmal will man eher was wie mpd, manchmal eher eine art "internet-radio"
<dAnjou> koegs: auch wenn ich weiß, dass du ihm nur ne alternative bieten wolltest: mpd streamt genau gar nich wie du weißt ;)
<dAnjou> zumindest nicht übers netzwerk
<sdx23> dAnjou: doch, man kann da icecast Backends einstellen.
<dAnjou> sdx23: dann streamt aber icecast, nicht mpd
<sdx23> dAnjou: je nach Sichweise. Anyways nett, um dann zu bestimmen, was im Stream läuft.
<koegs> fein, wissen wir also alle bescheid, dem "kunden" hilft das auch nicht
<sdx23> koegs: richtig, der sollte sich äußern, was er genau will.
<dAnjou> aber er is weg
<_moep__> wo speicher thunderbird im home logindaten zu newsservern?
<sdx23> _moep__: in deinm Profilverzeichnis hast du nachgesehen?
<_moep__> ja
<_moep__> aber _wo_ da
<_moep__> das ist News Imap etc
<_moep__> ich seh auch einzelne news beiträge mit mfs 
<_moep__> aber keine login daten
<sdx23> Man könnte grep verwenden oder Google.
<dAnjou> _moep__: da thunderbird ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie firefox, gehe ich davon aus, dass die verschlüsselt in ner sqlite-db stehen
<deem> da gibt es sicherlich ne app für :)
<_moep__> grml hab mein xsnews account zwar eingetragen aber vergessen
<koegs> und damit ist das Thema hier leider gestorben
<_moep__> wieso?
<_moep__> was ist an news denn schlimmes?
<koegs> _moep__: ich möchte gar nicht mit dir diskutieren was xsnews genau für ein binary newsgroup provider ist
<koegs> du weißt es selber sehr genau
<_moep__> ja weil der zugang nix gekostet hat die binarys sind mir scheiß egal mir gehts eher um t.misc oder de.alt.sysadmin.recovery
<_moep__> :P
<_moep__> das man sich für jeden scheiß rechtfertigen muss
<schlitzie> in emacs kann man seinen eingabe-modus so ändern, dass man bspw. sonderzeichen in latex-syntax schreiben kann. ist es möglich dies auf alle programme zu übertragen?
<bekks> schlitzie: Nein.
<schlitzie> bekks: O_O
<schlitzie> bekks: O_O
<jokrebel> _moep__: Und was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<dAnjou> schlitzie: willst du uns hier im IRC mit latex-code beglücken?
<schlitzie> dAnjou: ich will sonderzeichen im latex-stil eingeben können.
<bekks> schlitzie: Es ist ziemlicher Unsinn in allen Programmen \auml; statt ä zu schreiben.
<schlitzie> bekks: du kannst in latex auch ä schreiben!!
<_moep__> jokrebel: meine frage steht oben
<bekks> schlitzie: Ja, aber dazu muss man nichts einstellen. In keinem Editor.
<schlitzie> bekks: du kannst normal aber nicht das element-symbol schreiben; in latex schon, mit \in.
<dAnjou> schlitzie: dennoch, sowas sind software-features, keine vom betriebssystem oder desktopumgebung oder sonstwas
<bekks> schlitzie: Die Antwort auf deine Frage bleibt dennoch: "Nein".
<koegs> _moep__: 1. xsnews hat keinen kostenlosen zugang, 2. sind die auf binary newsgroups spezialisiert, 3. de.alt.sysadmin.recovery ist über freie newsserver erreichbar, 4. lass ich mich ungern verarschen
<schlitzie> bekks: warum?
<_moep__> koegs: doch via ipv6 schon :P
<bekks> schlitzie: Das sagte dAnjou dir gerade.
<schlitzie> bekks: aber ich habe mal gehört, dass so was geht... mit SCIM oder so... allerdings konnte ich dazu nichts im internet finden...
<bekks> Deine . Taste ist kaputt. Sie prellt unglaublich.
<schlitzie> ja, tml...
<bekks> Und wenn ich "SCIM" in google eingebe, ist der _erste_ Treffer bereits ein taktischer Volltreffer.
<bekks> Du hast nicht gegoogled ;)
<schlitzie> bekks: inwiefern ist scim-im.org ein "taktischer volltreffer"?
<bekks> DAS ist die Homepage von "SCIM" - dass DU gerade erwähnt hast.
<schlitzie> bekks: ja, genau; aber dort sind keine informationen zu einer latex-eingabe-methode zu finden!
<bekks> Weil es die außerhalb von Emacs nicht gibt.
<schlitzie> bekks: alles klar, dann weiß ich jetzt was ich programmieren muss. danke.
<bekks> In LISP? ;)
<schlitzie> nein, in haskell.
<jokrebel> _moep_: Ja(?) Die hab ich gelesen(?) Beantworte aber in keinster weise den Ubuntu-bezug.
<axdrf> moin
<tom_tom> hey zusammen :) habe gerade ein seltsames problem mit fdisk ... fdisk -l zeigt mir eine Partition (/dev/sda6) an, wobei /dev/sda6 aber nicht existiert. hat jemand vielleicht eine Ahnung was falsch läuft bzw. wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann? Besten Dank :)
<TheInfinity> tom_tom: schau ins syslog
<k1l> was heisst nicht esxistiert?
<dAnjou> k1l: das heißt, dass es die nich gibt
<dAnjou> *duckundweg*
<tom_tom> TheInfinity: es gibt keine datei namens /dev/sda6
<k1l> !slap dAnjou 
<k1l> tom_tom: zeig mal die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" in nem nopaste bitte
<k1l> !nopaste > tom_tom 
<kubine>  tom_tom: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<tom_tom> in syslog gibts die meldung "acpiphp_glue: Slot 259 already registered by another hotplug driver"
<tom_tom> k1l: fdisk -l sieht ganz normal aus... das problem ist, dass der Eintrag /dev/sda6 nicht existiert ...
<tom_tom> k1l:  /dev/sda6            1306        2610    10480057+  83  Linux
<k1l> tom_tom: paste doch einfach die komplette nachricht wie gebeten in den pastebin
<k1l> mit so schwammigen aussagen und einzelnen zeilen kann man sehr schlecht fern-support geben
<k1l> das gleiche dann bitte nochmal mit "mount" und "dmesg". also nopasten und den link dann hier rein
<Guest40071> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich etwas aus Putty herauskopiert bekomme (nutze Ubuntu)
<bekks> Markieren, woanders einfügen.
<Guest40071> genau das funktioniert leider nicht :-(
<bekks> Ich nehme an, du benutzt Putty unter Windows?
<Guest40071> nein, nein, unter Ubuntu (natürlich)
<TheInfinity> Guest40071: wenn du putty unter linux verwendest - nimm was anderes. das ist n übeles gebastel.
<koegs> Guest40071: in putty markieren und mit der mittleren Maustaste woanders einfügen
<bekks> Warum benutzt Du nicht einfach ein Terminal und ben utz ssh
<Guest40071> YES, Danke!!!
<deem> putty unter linux zu verwenden ist so, als ob ich neben meinem fahrrad herlaufen würde
<k1l> Guest40071: guck dir mal das normale terminal an. putty ist da eher wie mit der linken hand im rechten ohr kratzen, geht zwar, geht aber auch einfacher
<Guest40071> ja, aber es war total einfach sich mit meinem vdr zu verbinden
<deem> vdr?
<koegs> putty unter linux ist halt ein SSH-Connection-Manger mit GUI... für manche Leute nicht verkehrt, wenn man es will
<dAnjou> koegs: ich hab putty bisher nur unter windows benutzt, aber da fand ich es so unglaublich unbequem, dass ich selbst nem totalen n00b ne normale shell mit dem ssh befehl empfehlen würde
<koegs> ja, warum ne GUI, wenn man alles im terminal machen kann
<dAnjou> koegs: mit dem spruch jagst du mich aus jeder bar von meinem leckeren bierchen weg
<dAnjou> ich bin der erste, der ne nette gui benutzt, aber die von putty is grauenhaft
<LetoThe2nd> is ja wieder ug tjungs. muss ich das OT-pony auf euch hetzen?
<fist> hey, gab es vor einige tagen ein update für flash? wenn ich youtube schaue, scheint der player irgendwie durch andere fenster durch (insbesondere durch schwarze flächen) und die videos haben einen blaustich: http://oi41.tinypic.com/35co8p1.jpg
<fist> ist auch wirklich nur bei youtube
<dAnjou> fist: bekannt, google weiß lösungen
<fist> dAnjou: tatsache, danke
<fist> wenn ich statt nach blaustich nach der durchsichtigkeit suche  :)
<k1l> !planet
<k1l> jedenfalls gabs im planet.ubuntuusers.de auch das problem samt lösung
<fist> jo rechtsklick -> settings und dann hardware acceleration deaktivieren
<fist> weiss jetzt nicht in wie weit dort für youtube performance weggeht
<smeexs> hallo , kennt hier jemand xbmcbuntu
<LetoThe2nd> smeexs: ja, und es wird hier nicht supportet. bitte wende dich an deren eigene truppe. danke.
<smeexs> ok alles klar
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> wenn ich bei mir ein update mache, kommt bei einigen paketquellen Error 406 Not Acceptable
<Blindie> wat kann man da machen?
<jokrebel> Blindie: Paste mal bitte ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade".
<Blindie> ups, merke grade das ich falsch bin^^ hab das +1 vergessen ;)
<LupusE> hi
<nevchen> falls jemand eine idee zu diesem merkwürdigen problem hat, bin für jeden kleinen tipp dankbar! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netbook-findet-wlan-nicht-mehr/
<kubine> Title: Netbook findet WLAN nicht (mehr) › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> nevchen, mal so generell: bevor du die kiste plattmachst, probier es mit 'nem live-stick
<nevchen> hmm bei win 7 wird das netzwerk auch gefunden
<nevchen> scheint sich irgendwas unter ubuntu verklemmt zu haben
<nevchen> dadrc:  livestick könnte ich mal probieren
<nevchen> <--- mal suchen muss , thx
<nevchen> dadrc:  du weißt nicht zufällig auch, was: "fivneu" unter netzwerke sein soll?
<nevchen> das frag ich mich schon die ganze zeit
<dadrc> Nie gehört.
<PIZDEEEC> FUCK YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * dadrc PIZDEEEC 
<tic66> Hallo, ist es möglich, dass lm-sensors ab einer bestimmten Temperatur nen Alarm ausgibt?
<jokrebel> tic66: IIRC ja - schau mal im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<CokeJunkie> hallo, jemand hier der mir mit lvm helfen kann? will ein laufwerk aus der vg nehmen aber er mault an es wäre noch in verwendung
<CokeJunkie> Physical volume "/dev/sdd1" still in use
<bekks> Dann ist das so, wenn der mault :)
<bekks> Wie prüfst du denn, ob das wirklich so ist?
<CokeJunkie> ich mache ein lvreduce VG0 /dev/sdd1, Daten sind auf der Platte keine
<CokeJunkie> bekks: hab es gefunden, pvmove --abort, weil hatte ein pvmove mit strg+C abgebrochen
<CokeJunkie> bekks: noch was, hat du eine idee wie ich diesen fehler wieder los werden kann " Incorrect metadata area header checksum". erstellt wurde die vg und die ersten 3 lvs über den ubuntu installer
<bekks> Sagte ich Ddir neulich schon. dd :)
<CokeJunkie> ausser dd keine andere möglichkeit?
<CokeJunkie> woher kommt der fehler eigentlich, wenn der ubuntu installer den lvm konfiguriert?
<CokeJunkie> ich versteh auch nicht warum er für das pv eine erweiterte partition angelegt hat
<bekks> Es ist ja nicht mal sicher, dass der Fehler vom Installer herrührt.
<CokeJunkie> ich wüsste nicht woher sonst. denn der fehler trat nach dem ersten booten des systems schon auf, ehe ich was an dem lv ändern konnte
<maredebianum> sound problem hier: funktionert generell, aber die Lautstärke lässt sich nicht regeln (nur Mute und > 100% haben Effekt). Unter alsamixer funktioniert der PCM Regler, kann man das gnome (3) auch beibringen zu regeln? Auch mit pavucontrol  nicht regelbar...
<MasterOfDisaster> kann mir bitte jemand erklären, warum hier (http://paste.ubuntu.com/915080/) libsdl1.2debian + libsdl1.2debian:i386 nicht nebeneinander installiert werden können?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> MasterOfDisaster: was sagt denn lsd_release -a?
<apollo13> ah 11.10
<apollo13> höchstwahrscheinlich schlecht gepackaged, 11.10 ist ja der erste versuch von multilib
<CokeJunkie> wenn ich das PV, von dem auch gebootet wird, auf eine andere platte verschiebe. reicht es dann einfach grub-install /dev/sdb auszuführen?
<CokeJunkie> mal angenommen ich hab jezt ein pv von /dev/sda auf /dev/sdb verschoben
<guntbert> CokeJunkie: PV im Sinn von physical volume (in LVM)?
<CokeJunkie> guntbert: genau
<guntbert> CokeJunkie: dann versteh ich deine Frage überhaupt nicht - du kannst ein PV nicht verschieben - du kannst es in eine VG hineinnehmen oder daraus entfernen
<apollo13> guntbert: die VG liegt im pv, du kannst somit natürlich ein PV verschieben
<apollo13> zumindest je nach config der VG
<bekks> Nein.
<guntbert> apollo13: nö
<bekks> Das PV ist festgenagelt auf die Partition auf der Platte.
<apollo13> ja eben, dann verschieb die parition und fertig
<bekks> MAn kann die LV in der VG verschieben und die PV bestimmen, die zur VG gehören.
<CokeJunkie> ok, ich mache ein pvmove /dev/sda5 /dev/sdb1, sda soll nun aus dem System raus, war aber bisher die bootplatte
<guntbert> apollo13: die VG ist nicht *im* PV
<derdui> hallo zusammen, kennt sich jemand von euch mit OCR_programmen aus? ich habe schon eine reihe von denen ausprobiert, das ergebnis ist immer das gleiche. obwohl der gescannte text vernünftig auf dem bildschirm erscheint, kommen in der OCR-Seite stellenweise nur hyroglyphen. hat jemand von euch eine idee, was ich falsch mache?
<apollo13> guntbert: ja die VG besteht aus PVs ist mir klar, was ich meinte ist, dass du nicht rundherum massig daten rumfliegen und man somit das pv durchaus verschieben können sollte
<bekks> Man will das PV nicht verschieben, man möchte die LV verschieben und ggf. das PV aus der VG entfernen.
<bekks> Für etwas anderes ist LVM eigentlich nicht gedacht :)
<apollo13> nunja wenn die VG nur aus einem PV besteht und ich das auf ne andere platte will nimm ich dd…
<guntbert> apollo13: du kannst ein PV aus einer VG herausnehem und in eine andere dazugeben - aber das hat wenig mit der urspr.  Frage zu tun
<CokeJunkie> die VG besteht aus 4 platten, eine davon, deren inhalt auf ein anderes pv verschoben wurde, soll nun aber aus dem system raus
<CokeJunkie> somit geht kein dd
<apollo13> alles runter moven und dann wennst willst noch nen pvremove dass lvm nicht auf doofe gedanken kommt
<CokeJunkie> und das PV was halt aus dem System rausgenommen werden soll war bisher die Bootplatte.
<apollo13> wobei wenn die platte komplett ausm sys rauskommt das auch wurscht ist ;)
<guntbert> CokeJunkie: in dem Moment, wo du eine Partition/Disk zu einem PV machst, verlierst du weitgehend die Kontrolle darübem was da jetzt drauf ist
<guntbert> *darüber
<CokeJunkie> guntbert: mit pvmove verschiebe ich doch, zumindest verstehe ich das so, sämtliche daten eines PVs auf ein anderes. Was für Daten das sind ist ja eigentlich wurscht
<apollo13> genau
<apollo13> wobei er intelligent ist und nur daten verschiebt (sprich nicht notwendigerweise die größe des pvs)
<CokeJunkie> aber zurück zur ursprünglichen frage: reicht in dem fall ein grub-install /dev/sdb?
<bekks> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/removeadisk.html 
<kubine> Title: Removing an Old Disk (at tldp.org)
<guntbert> CokeJunkie: jetzt versteh ichs langsam :-)    du nimmst eine Platte komplett aus dem LVM raus, dort war bis jetzt der GRUB drauf, und du willst wissen wo der jetzt hin soll?
<bekks> CokeJunkie: Wird /dev/sda nach der ganzen Aktion entfernt?
<bekks> Wenn ja, wird sdb zu sdba, und sdc zu sdb, etc ...
<CokeJunkie> bekks: ja, kommt physikalisch aus dem System raus
<bekks> Dann musst du Grub wieder auf /dev/sda installieren.
<apollo13> naja wenn er den grub vorm rebooten neu installiert ists noch sdb
<CokeJunkie> ok, aber ich würde grub gern installieren bevor ich den reboot mache
<CokeJunkie> apollo13: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe müsste eine installation von grub auf sdb ausreichen. egal ob daraus dann nach dem nächsten booten sda wird
<apollo13> solang im grub uuids etc stehen sollte das passen ja
<apollo13> du sagst ihm damit ja nur wohin, laden muss das dann eh das bios/whatever
<CokeJunkie> in der grub.cfg stehen nur uuids
<CokeJunkie> und auch das system selbst liegt in einer VG die in der grub.cfg so angegeben ist
<CokeJunkie> bzw. das LV von der gestartet werden soll steht in der konfig
<apollo13> im schlimmsten fall brauchst ne livecd ;)
<CokeJunkie> usb-stick, CDs hab ich keine mehr 
<CokeJunkie> apollo13: http://pastebin.com/vWd2AX8r ist das gut, schlecht oder egal?
<kubine> Title: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: Couldn't find PV pv2. Check your device.map. Insta - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<CokeJunkie> ok, kaum sind keine PVs mehr auf sekundären Partitionen vorhanden ist auch der Checksum Fehler Geschichte =)
<bekks> PV gehören sowieso auf raw devices ;)
<CokeJunkie> bekks:  das war nicht meine Entscheidung, das hat der Ubuntu-Installer so entschieden
<CokeJunkie> bekks: kann ich eine VG auch um den gesamten, noch freien, speicher erweitern?
<bekks> Klar.
<CokeJunkie> +100%FREE
<bekks> So einfach ja nun nicht :)
<bekks> Es kommt darauf an, wie der freie Platz zur Verfügung steht. Auf einem separatem PV, in einem PV, dass nur teilweise von der VG genutzt wird, etc.
<CokeJunkie> Wie die Daten am Ende organisiert sind, da hab ich doch eh keinen Einfluss drauf. Hab auch nur eine VG über 3 PVs mit 3 LVs. Ein LV für das System, eine als Swap und der restliche Speicher für Daten
<bekks> NAtürlich kann man der VG sagen, wo sie ein LV anlegen und halten soll.
<CokeJunkie> ich glaube, das hat sich spätestens dadurch erledigt, als ich ein pvmove gemacht hab. wollte ja ursprünglich nur eine Platte aus der VG durch eine neue, größere ersetzen.
<BigKing_2nd> Hallo, kann ich mehrere PDF-Dateien zu einer gesammten PDF zusammenführen.
<BigKing_2nd> Ich müsste auch noch die Reihenfolge festlegen, wie die dort angezeigt werden... 
<BigKing_2nd> wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen
<bekks> pdftk
<vectory> kann mir einer bei evolution weiter helfen?
<vectory> das problem:
<vectory> ich habe einen neuen account zugefügt, aber der taucht nicht in der leiste links auf
<Jarod_> moin alle zusammen
<Jarod_> sitze hier gerade an meinem XBMC Rechner und bekomme sie snd-karte leider nicht zum laufen
<Jarod_> sie wird im alsa erkannt, aber ich kann ihr leider keinen to entlocken
<Jarod_> bin das howto für hda karte auch schon durchgegangen, leider ohne erfolg
<Jarod_> hätte jemand die zeit und lust, mir etwas unter die arme zu greifen?
<dadrc> ohne da besonders bescheid zu wissen: ergebnisse der soundtests, ubuntuversion und beteiligte hardware wären schon interessant.
<Jarod_> jau, stimmt
<Jarod_> mom
<Jarod_> Linux mediastation 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Jarod_> HW ist ein ECS A758GM M7
<Jarod_> und die soundkarte kommt wohl von Intel
<Jarod_> "Intel HDA"
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung durchgemacht?
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn ja, bis wo kommst du?
<Jarod_> oh, die hallte ich noch nicht entdeckt
<Jarod_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jarod_> die hatte ich durch
<Jarod_> dann werde ich mir mal die seite anschauen
<dadrc> Jo, mach das. Wenn du dann weißt, wo es hängt und die Lösungen im Wiki nicht weiterhelfen, meld dich hier nochmal
<Jarod_> ok
<Jarod_> cool
<Jarod_> er hat auf jedenfall schonmal "2" Karten erkannt
<Jarod_> SB und HDMI
<dadrc> joa, ist bei modernen Rechnern/Grafikchips normal
<dadrc> Man kann ja auch Sound über HDMI ausgeben
<Jarod_> da ich den Sound auf den Klinke abgreifen will, kann mir hdmi ja schnuppe sein, oder?
<dadrc> Jep
<Jarod_> k
<Jarod_> dann dreht sich und das device 0
<Jarod_>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfe7f4000 irq 16 
<Jarod_> lol
<Jarod_> also nach einer minute hör ich schonmal ein "front center"
<Jarod_> dann kann die soundkarte oder alsa schon mal nix dafür
<Jarod_> ok
<Jarod_> also ich weiss jetzt, das die soundkarte wohl erkannt wir und das system auch sounds abspielen kann
<Jarod_> falsche verkabelung schliesse ich aus, da ich das wave ja gehört
<Jarod_> habe
<Jarod_> es steht nich, das man spdif deaktivieren sollte
<Jarod_> den regler/schalter finde ich aber leider nirgends
<Jarod_> stop
<Jarod_> läse
<Jarod_> käse
<Jarod_> der regler für wave fehlt mir
<Jarod_> aber kann es daran liegen, ich höre ja etwas
<dadrc> wo suchst du den regler denn?
<Jarod_> im alsamixer
<Jarod_> unter playback
<dadrc> Man kann da zur Seite scrollen, schon gemacht? ;)
<Jarod_> jopp
<Jarod_> alle regler auf anschlag
<Jarod_> die einzigsten beiden die mm haben, sind die spdif
<Jarod_> das soll ja auch so sein
<Jarod_> als karte ist auch die hda ati sb ausgewählt
<dadrc> Installier dir mal pavucontrol und guck, ob da alle Einstellungen sinnvoll sind
<dadrc> Die anderen pulse-Steuerdinger taugen alle nichts
<Jarod_> auf dem sys läuft xbmc
<Jarod_> komme nicht auf den "normalen" desktop
<dadrc> Ugh.
<Jarod_> ?
<dadrc> Dann frag mal bei den Jungs da nach, bin mir nicht sicher, was die am Soundsystem rumschrauben.
<Jarod_> hm
<Jarod_> ok
<dadrc> Dachte, du hättest XMBC nur zusätzlich installiert, dann wär das Soundsystem original
<Jarod_> hmm
<Jarod_> damn
<Jarod_> hab das live system drauf gemacht
<dadrc> Ajo, da bauen die dran rum, das können wir hier nicht supporten, weil wir nicht wissen, was die dran ändern
<Jarod_> dachte das ist n orig. ubuntu eben mit xbmc im "vordergrund
<Jarod_> "
<Jarod_> ne das is klar
<Jarod_> aber hast mir ja schon super geholfen
<Jarod_> ich weiss jetzt, das die karte erkannt weird und prinzipiell geht
<Jarod_> das ist doch schon n grosser schritt
<dadrc> Joa, die sollte auf jeden Fall nutzbar sein
<Jarod_> cool
<Jarod_> dann danke ich dir schonmal
<Jarod_> feine sache von dir
<dadrc> =)
<Jarod_> es gibt doch immer noch nette menschen
<Jarod_> *THUMPSUP*
<dadrc> Ajo, wenn man nett gefragt wird und die Leute mitarbeiten, hilft man doch gerne.
<dAnjou> was schleimt ihr euch denn hier voll? *duck*
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-05
<Miller42> kann jemand eine Vorgehensweise empfehlen, um eine Notebook-HDD auf eine *kleinere* HDD zu klonen? (via externer HDD)
<cronon> hallihallo
<cronon> ich würde gerne meine WLAN-Karte unter Ubuntu benutzen, aber das will nicht so ganz funktionieren.
<cronon> der Chip nennt sich "Broadcom BCM4313", und da soll es wohl auch mehrere Treiber für geben, aber ich weiß nicht welchen und wie ich das machen soll.
<dAnjou> an alle fragenden nach 2:00 uhr: dieser channel ist zu "normalen" zeiten wesentlich aktiver
<dAnjou> wartet ruhig, aber stellt euch auf eine etwas längere wartezeit ein
<cronon> @dAnjou vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich komme dann einfach später wieder :)
<Miller42> dAnjou: real nerds live in the night ;-)
<dAnjou> und wenn du die suchst, ist ubuntu wohl nicht ganz die richtige distro ;)
<Miller42> dAnjou: meinst du mich?
<dAnjou> wenn du hier noch einen sabbeln siehst, wirds zeit fürs bett :D
<dAnjou> für mich auf jeden fall .. und weg
<Miller42> Da hast du wohl recht, ich will die Platten auch unter Mint klonen.. O:-) jaja ich weiß schon EOD. ;-)
<nevchen> Miller42:  auch hier ^^
<Miller42> nevchen: offensichtlich ^^
<ben1u> Hallo, wie kann ich die Befehle stark verkürzen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407017/
<kubine> Title: wakealarm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> also, dass man nur einmal echo benutzt
<Seymour> re
<Seymour> Gibt es eine Tastenkombi zum Hin- und herschalten zwischen den Desktops?
<Seymour> Gibt es eine Tastenkombi zum Hin- und herschalten zwischen den Desktops?
<geser> zwischen den Arbeitsflächen? ja, müsste Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right/Up/Down sein
<janda> bei debian gibt es: System-Einstellungen-Tastenkombinationen bei gnome. könnte bei ubuntu ähnlich sein
<Seymour> Gibt es eine Tastenkombi zum Hin- und herschalten zwischen den Desktops?
<janda> Seymour willst du zwischen maschinen hin- u herswitchen oder was ist dein vorhaben?
<Seymour> Es gibt da doch zwei Desktops
<Seymour> Werden unten im Panel angezeigt
<Seymour> lxpanel
<Seymour> und weil ich die /(%$/(% Tastenkombi nicht weiß
<Seymour> muss ich da immer mit der Maus hin
<Seymour> also benutze ich den zweiten praktisch nicht
<Seymour> es muss doch so was geben wie Alt-Tab
<Seymour> nur für Desktops
<geser> versuche mal Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right/Up/Down
<Seymour> geser AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<janda> geser das bezieht sich nur auf das wechseln der arbeitsfläche
<geser> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Seymour die Arbeitsfläche meinte, als er von Desktop sprach
<janda> soweit ich weiss geht ein maschinenwechsel über ssh
<michael> Hallo
<geser> mir wäre neu, dass es Panel-Applet gibt, dass verschiedene Rechner darstellt
<janda> außer du hast lxc gebaut und virtuelle hosts
<Guest53069> Hallo ich bräuchte ein paar Info's zu ubuntu 11.10 und flash.
<janda> metafragen beantwortet google
<Guest53069> Habe ich versucht Ergebnis niemand ha genau Ahnung.
<Guest53069> Also wieß jemand wie ich flash unter ubuntu 11.10 einstellen muß damit keine Daten lokal gespeichert werden?
<Guest53069> OK ich stelle die Frage mal anders.
<gamer1990> Installier falls noch nicht geschehen, das Paket "adobe-flash-properties-gtk" dort kannst du einiges einstellen
<Guest53069> Wenn ich unter Firefox ein Youtube_video abspiele, aber Firefox keine Daten lokal speichern darf werden die Filme nch irgnewo auf der Platte gespeichert und wenn ja wie schalte ich das ab?
<fornext> Beim versuch das Paket gnochm zuinstallieren bekomme ich die Meldung: "Hängt ab: python-gtkhtml2  but it is not installable"
<fornext> Ist das ein allgemeines Problem, oder sind meine Paketquellen nicht in Ordnung?
<koegs> PPAs vorhanden?
<fornext> ja
<koegs> deaktivieren, nochmal testen
<fornext> ne, geht leider immer noch nicht.
<koegs> dann mal die die komplette ausgabe inkl. dem Befehl zur installation
<koegs> in ein nopaste natürlich
<fornext> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnochm/+bug/585018
<kubine> Title: Bug #585018 “Package python-gtkhtml2 is not available, but is re...” : Bugs : “gnochm” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<fornext> ich les mir das mal durch.
<koegs> gnochm ist nicht mal in den standard-repos drin?
<koegs> ok, in hardy und lucid gibt es das
<fornext> ok, ist nicht die Welt, wenn ich das Tool nicht habe.
<fornext> trotzdem thx
<xi_> moin! wenn ich ein Cronjob mit crontab -e erstelle, wo speicher ich die Datei als Benutzer ab, das sie läuft? 
<fr00d> xi_: Das System speichert die Datei für dich am richtig Ort.
<xi_> fr00d: bei mir landet er im tmp odner
<bekks> Nein
<fr00d> xi_: Welches System hast du denn?
<bekks> Die temporäre Datei landet dort, sie wird nach dem Speichern an dden richtigen Ort verschoben.
<xi_> ubuntu 11.10 - erst neu aufgesetzt
<xi_> wo is der "richtige ort" ??? 
<deem> wozu willst du das denn wissen?
<deem> du kannst die datei doch jederzeit mit crontab -e editieren
<xi_> weil der cronjob nicht läuft
<xi_> ja ich hab crontab -e editiert
<bekks> Zeig uns mal die Zeile, die Du da einträgst.
<xi_> */10*  *   *   * /home/xi/script
<bekks> Sieht schonmal falsch aus.
<xi_> er müsste alle 10 min ein script starten
<fr00d> */10 *  *   *   * /home/xi/script
<fr00d> Probier' das mal.
<xi_> ok - mal 10 minuten waren :)
<deem> xi_: btw hilft manchmal manpage lesen. da steht drin wo der dateien hinpackt
<geser> wenn deine Rechneruhr genau geht, dann müsste das Skript jetzt ausgeführt werden
<xi_> deem: über den Pfad von tmp beim editieren steht nix drin - das hat mich stutzig gemacht
<deem> was hat der tmp ordner damit nun zu tun?
<xi_> eben nix! 
<deem> dann versteh ich dein argument nicht
<LetoThe2nd> deem: lass gut sein. der von crontab -e geöffnete editor hat halt /tmp/xxxx als speichrpfad angezeigt und das hat ihn gewundert.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: wie ungewöhnlich für eine temporäre datei *troll*
<LetoThe2nd> deem: is gut jetzt.
<xi_> LetoThe2nd hat mich verstanden
 * bekks sagte das am Anfang auch schon ;)
<LetoThe2nd> xi_: jeder hat dich verstanden, inkl unserem aktuellen troll deem.
<LetoThe2nd> aber lassen wir das dann bitte wirklich gut sein, bis zum nächsten ticket. danke.
<marcules> Tag :)
<Seymour> Kann man die Tastenkombi Strg-Alt-Pfeiltaste zum Umschalten der Desktops irgendwie verändern?
<Seymour> Ich hätte liebereine Kombi aus nur zwei Tasten, die sich mit einer Hand bedienen lässt
<jokrebel> Seymour: Sollte sich über Einstellungen - Tastatur anpassen lassen.
<dadrc> Seymour, welches Ubuntu, welcher Desktop?
<Seymour> ozelot, xfce
<dadrc> Dann im Einstellungsmanager unter Fenstermanager → Tastatur
<Seymour> dadrc, was/wo ist denn der Einstellungsmanager?
<dadrc> `xfce4-settings-manager`
<Seymour> "Die Anwendung »xfce4-settings-manager« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren:"
<bekks> Ja, dann führ den Befehl aus.
<dadrc> Also, wenn du xfce als Desktopumgebung nutzt, hast du da aber ganz schön übel dran rumgebastelt, wenn das nicht drauf ist
<Seymour> ich hab sie einfach nur im Nachhinein auf ein normales Ubuntu installiert
<koegs> übers Menü hast du "Einstellungen -> Einstellungen"
<dadrc> koegs, hat er erst, wenn der xfce4-settings-manager installiert ist 
<koegs> und dort Fensterverwaltung
<koegs> dadrc: wie du schon sagtest, der sollte drauf :)
<jokrebel> Vermutlich hat er beim Nachinstallieren nicht das Metapaket xubuntu-desktop genommen.
<dadrc> Ajo, deine Übersetzungen sind jedenfalls besser als meine.
<dadrc> Geh ich auch von aus.
<koegs> hm, könnte sein, wenn nur xfce4 installiert wurde, bin mir aber nicht sicher
<Seymour> Sorry hatte mich vertan
<Seymour> es ist LXde
<koegs> lulz
<bekks> Ja wasn jetzt? :)
<Seymour> hatte mich mal kurz abgemeldet zum nachgucken
<Seymour> Wer soll da auch noch durchblicken bei den ganzen komischen Abkürzungen
<bekks> Alle? :)
<Seymour> Jedenfalls nicht die Leute, die mit ihrem Rechner arbeiten statt sich beim Konfigurieren einen von der Palme zu wedeln
<Seymour> hätt ich jetzt fast gesagt
<jokrebel> oO
<koegs> EOS meinerseits
<bekks> Seymour: Du solltest ein bisschen auf deine Ausdruckweise achten wenn DU Support haben willst.
<nunatak> Ubuntu 11.10 mit Gnome 3 Shell erinnert mich grad stark an Windows XP. Und zwar nicht zum Besten, Will eine PDF aus dem Browser auf meine externe Platte speichern: Keine Berechtigung. Ok, auf den Desktop gespeichert. Dort kann ich sie auch öffnen. Ausgeschnitten und in den Zielordner geschoben, kann ich sie wieder nicht öffnen: Keine Berechtigung. Woran liegt's? Ich bin the one and only User hier. Seit wann braucht man root-Rechte um Dokumente
<nunatak>  auf der externen Platte zu speichern und zu öffnen?
<bekks> Seit dem man die Rechte auf der externen Platte so setzen muss, dass man dort als User vollen Zugriff hat. Sprich: "Schon immer."
<deem> kommt wohl aber auch auf das dateisystem der platte an. ist das ein ntfs?
<geser> dann hängt es davon ab, wie die NTFS Partition gemountet wurde (für die Rechte)
<VivaConAgua> Hallo zusammen, ich nutze Xubuntu. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Fläche, am Rande eines Fensters zu vergrößern mit der man das Fenster zieht? Es ist immer sehr schwer die genau Stelle zu treffen.
<nunatak> bekks, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das vor kurzem noch nicht so war. ich hab nichts verändert
<bekks> Dann prüf es nach.
<nunatak> ok, kann sein dass es zustande kam als ich die platte letzt getrennt und am notebook verwendet habe
<bekks> Prüf es nach :)
<nunatak> das mach ich. ;)
<dadrc> VivaConAgua, du kannst Fenster auch mit Alt + Rechtsklick in der Größe verändern
<dadrc> bzw, mit der Taste, die du auch zum Verschieben nutzt. Sollte aber standardmäßig Alt sein
<VivaConAgua> dadrc, ui...das kannte ich noch nicht, sehr nützlich, danke :)
<nunatak> also wenn ich die einstellungen des gesamten laufwerks unter /media/expansiondrive anwähle stehen die Zugriffsrechte für Besitzer nunatak auf "Dateien erstellen und löschen" für die Gruppe nunatak auf "Keiner". Wenn ich das ändere springt es auch direkt auf Keiner zurück. Allerdings müsste die EInstellung so ja schon passen. Oder nicht?
<bekks> Häh?
<nunatak> häh wie?
<bekks> ls -lha /media nach nopaste bitte :)
<bekks> Zusammen mit lsb_release -a, uname -a und mount.
<nunatak> bekks, http://pastebin.com/ZJKpCwQZ
<kubine> Title: ls -lha /media insgesamt 36K drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4,0K 2012-04-05 0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Gehört root.
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem ist das?
<nunatak> die externe ist ntfs
<bekks> Und was ist mit den übrigen gefragten Ausgaben?
<bekks> Die will ich auch noch sehen.
<nunatak> die sind doch alle in dem pastebin
<nunatak> oder nicht?
<nunatak> lsb_release -a, uname -a und mount
<nunatak> oder war da noch was?
<nunatak> was meintest du denn mit gehört root?
<nunatak> die abfrage?
<bekks> Nein, /media
<deem> bekks: das gehört sich auch so
<bekks> Ja :)
<nunatak> und wie stelle ich das um?
<nunatak> macht es das nicht immer wieder neu wenn ich eine ntfs mounte?
<bekks> Wie mountest Du das genau?
<nunatak> meist einfach nur indem ich sie einstecke und im nautilus anwähle
<nunatak> bzw. wenn die gnome shell startet erscheint sie ja als popup. manchmal öffne ich sie auch aus diesem dialog
<nunatak> dein Nein, /media versteh ich nicht ganz. media gehört als root gemountet?
<bekks>  /media gehört schon root.
<bekks> Steht auch da.
<nunatak> dann wäre doch eigentlich alles ok, oder nicht?
<nunatak> Vor allem müsste das Verhalten ja immer gleich sein. Ich hab das aber nur, wenn ich PDF direkt im Browser geöffnet hatte. also envice als plugin im browser läuft und ich dann daraus eine kopie speichere. wenn ich eine pdf direkt auf die exteren speichere ist das kein problem. und wenn ich mit anderen programmen arbeite und die externe platte als speicherort verwende sowieso nicht.
<x__> hallo, ich versuche gerade mit scons ein firewire audio device zu installieren, allerding habe ich probleme mit einer abhängigkeit. [paste:407027:abhängigkeit]
<jokrebel> x__: Anklickbar wär besser ;-)
<x__> hmm... was hab ich falsch gemacht ?
<x__> 407027:abhängigkeit
<bekks> Das ist keine URL.
<jokrebel> x__: Nicht den kompletten Link gepastet? Versuch das erst mal im Browser selber zu öffnen, wenn das dan geht, hast Du nen korrekten Link <g>
<x__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407027/
<kubine> Title: abhängigkeit › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<x__> naja dann so
<x__> kann mir da einer weiter helfen ?
<dadrc> libdbus-1-dev, würd ich sagen.
<x__> danke ich probiere es gerade dadrc
<x__> ok hat bis dahing geklapt danke dadrc
<x__> neuer fehler. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407032/
<kubine> Title: scons error › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> neue anlaufstelle: der ffado-support. :P
<LetoThe2nd> wenn deren krempel sich nicht mal mit ihrem esotierschen buildsystem kompilieren lässt, sollen sies auch selber supporten. $.02
<holgi_> sagt mal kann ich per software center auf 12.04 updaten?
<dAnjou> holgi_: noch nich
<holgi_> will aber keine beta version
<dadrc> Ja, denk ich auch. Dein System hat jetzt alle Pakete, die es braucht, um das Programm zu kompilieren. Wenn es dabei Fehler gibt, kann Ubuntu nichts dafür ^^
<holgi_> aber wenn sie verfügbar ist ja?
<dAnjou> holgi_: dann meldet sich ubuntu von allein
<x__> hmm... ok
<bekks> holgi_: Das macht man nicht per Software Center :)
<jokrebel> holgi_: Auf 12.04 updaten wollen, aber keine Beta haben wollen schließt sich bis April aus.
<holgi_> wie dann?
<bekks> Per Terminal.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: wir haben april
<jokrebel> +ENDE
<holgi_> habe gerade erst alles für mich gut eingerichtet
<dAnjou> bekks: der update dialog kann das auch
<bekks> dAnjou: Der warnt Dich aber nicht vor PPA, etc.
<holgi_> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<holgi_> würde das gehen?
<bekks> Nach dem apt-get update sollte das gehen.
<dAnjou> bekks: ich glaub, ich hab letztes mal gesagt bekommen, dass die PPAs deaktiviert worden sind
<holgi_> cool
<jokrebel> holgi_: Aber eben _nicht_ wenn Du ausdrücklich keine Beta willst!
<holgi_> ja ich warte bis sie final is
<holgi_> 12.04
<holgi_> habe so ein update aber noch nie gemacht
<bekks> holgi_: Und dann machst Du erstmal ein Backup. Und erst danach das Update.
<holgi_> ja hmm würde auch noch 2 monate warten bis der erst run vorbei ist
<holgi_> habe ubuntu ja erst seit 5 monaten
<jokrebel> holgi_: Klingt vernünftig, wenn Du was stabiles, produktives willst.
<holgi_> habe windows 7 gelöscht :)
<holgi_> ja 
<holgi_> 11.10 ist doch ok
<holgi__> bin aber zufreiden mit ubuntu
<holgi__> habe es auch beiu meiner mutter installiert, die findet das auch gut, sie hat vista gehabt
<holgi__> und sie ist 67 :)
<bekks> !ot > holgi__ 
<kubine>  holgi__: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> holgi__: Freut uns - Smalltalk aber bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic und fragen zur Beta in ubuntu-de+1; Danke!
<holgi__> ok
<user1312> Guten Tag, Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Probleme mit meinem Mausrad: Es reagiert nicht gleichmäßig und eher zu wenig, als zu viel...die Maus ist eine Roccat Kova+ und genau einen Tag alt. Das Problem in unterschiedlicher Form gab es auch schon mit 2 vorherigen Mäusen (logitech und roccat)
<user1312> Sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Ubuntu besteht das Problem, ich würde vermuten dass es einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem internen Mausspeicher und Ubuntu gibt, aber habe leider keine Ahnung und finde nichtmal einen Menüpunkt zu dem Thema Mausrad in Ubuntu
<deem> wenn es unter ubuntu, als auch unter windows autritt, würde ich mal einen software defekt ausschließen und eher auf die hardware tippen
<LetoThe2nd> -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<user1312> das ist jetzt die dritte Maus in einen Monat....
<deem> muss ja nicht an der maus liegen. sieht aber definitiv nach offtopic aus
<LetoThe2nd> user1312: das ist alles schön und recht, aber wenn das unter windows und ubuntu auftritt, dann ist das bis zum gegenbeweis, dass es ein ubuntu-problem ist bitte ein thema für den offtopic channel. danke.
<user1312> Kann es denn sein, dass sich der Treiber der Maus und ein Ubuntu-Maustreiber überlagern ? Den USB-Port habe ich schon gewechselt, so dass ich mir nicht erklären kann, wo der Hardwarefehler liegen sollte ?
<LetoThe2nd> user1312: es tritt unter windows auch auf, sagst du. und ich wiederhole mich nicht so richtig gern.
<LetoThe2nd> von ner verhunzten usbhid->ps2 emulation im bios bis zu nen kaputten controller kann ich mir da alles vorstellen. und nichts davon hat was mit ubuntu zu tun.
<user1312> nagut, danke schön
<Hothgar> Mahlzeit
<Hothgar> ist jemand da der den xchat benutzt ? und mir sagen kann wie ich neue server hinzufügen kann ?
<ring2> Hothgar, du gehst in der meüleiste oben auf xchat - network list - add. anschließend kannst du dein neues netzwerk mit edit anpassen
<Hothgar> danke schön habs hinbekommen
<daniel> Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem: Gestern Xubuntu frisch installiert und habe einen VGA und HDMI-ausgang, habe die Auflösung bei HDMI für meinen Benutzer angepasst und klappt, aber beim login (lightDM) sieht alles verzerrt aus - wie ändere ich da die auflösung?
<ppq> daniel: guck mal hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<kubine> Title: lightdm - Wrong Login Screen Resolution - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> daniel: pack das script aber lieber nach /usr/local/bin, das ist genau für solche zwecke da, das verzeichnis.
<daniel> ppq, super, Danke! probiere es direkt mal aus
<daniel_> Super, hat funktioniert, leider habe ich immer das wallpaper in der auflösung des VGA-ausgangs im wallpaper drin, also einen grafikfehler, sowohl beim login, als auch nach dem login
<deem> das wallpaper im wallpaper? du meinst eins, das den bildschirm ausfüllt und eins, dass etwas kleiner in der mitte ist?
<Vollanin> kann mir jemand bei dem thema "integrated graphics" weiterhelfen? danke schonmal
<bekks> ! frag > Vollanin 
<apollo13> Vollanin: du willst ne konkrete frage stellen…
<kubine>  Vollanin: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Vollanin> ok. hab nen laptop mit intel i5 cpu und ner ati gpu, jedoch möchte ich die ati gpu komplett ausschalten um die laufzeit zu verlängern, hab auch anleitungen gefunden wie. nur scheiter ich immer an einem punkt, nämlich dem, dass terminal einen fehler ausspuckt: bash: keine berechtigung, obwohl ich sudo benutzt hab und auch passwort eingegeben hab. kenn mich leider mit ubuntu und allgemein linux kaum aus
<bekks> Bei welchem konkreten Befehl passiert das denn?
<dadrc> Kannst du das nicht im BIOS machen? Klingt sinnvoller, wenn du mich fragst.
<bekks> Und erzeuge bitte einen Pastebin mit der Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> ! paste > Vollanin 
<kubine>  Vollanin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Vollanin> [paste:407037:integrated graphics problem]
<bekks> Vollanin: Das ist keine URL.
<Vollanin> sorry, falsches kopiert http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407037/
<kubine> Title: integrated graphics problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Vollanin> und im bios umstellen geht nicht, hab nur auswahl auf switchable und discrete, wär integrated dabei wärs problem schon gelöst
<daniel_> deem, genau, http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/dP8g7RKOcC.png
<kubine> Title: Bild (dP8g7RKOcC.png) anzeigen - imgBOX.de (at www.imgbox.de)
<deem> Vollanin: ich glaube du möchtest nach #ubuntu-de+1
<deem> daniel_: und das geht nicht weg?
<axdrf> moin
<daniel_> deem, also wenn ich es jetzt nochmal ändere, ists richtig, aber beim nächsten boot ists beim login bei lightdm wieder so und nach dem login auch wieder
<deem> daniel_: komisch. ich kenn das nur, wenn sich am treiber oder an den einstellungen was ändert. das geht dann aber innerhalb von ein paar sekunden wieder weg
<daniel_> deem, nee eben nicht, also müsste jedesmal nach dem login wallpaper ändern...
<daniel_> deem, ist wohl, weil der vga port genau die auflösung dieses kastens hat
<deem> hm... so spontan fällt mir nicht ein, was das sein könnte. benutzt du den vga port?
<daniel_> oft, ja - ihn vielleicht nur bei gebrauch nach login aktivieren?
<deem> wenn das geht. ich vermute, dass der wohl irgendwie überlagert
<deem> gesehen hab ich sowas aber noch nie, aber andere gründe fallen mir grade keine ein :)
<axdrf> ich brauche hilfe. Ich hab wohl aerger mit nem hacker der meinen neuen rechner down hackt, sobald ich zB in ein IRC gehe wo man meine IP/host sehen kann dauert es nicht lange und der monitor geht aus und nichts geht mehr an der kiste. Ist aber nur bei meinem neuen rechner der fall. Habe das system auch schon neu aufgesetzt weil ich dachte es waere durchs filesharen kompromittiert worden, aber es half nix. Kann ich was dagegen tun ?
<axdrf> in den logs steht nichts auffaelliges
<bekks> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass das ein HAcker ist?
<LetoThe2nd> axdrf: lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin, dann reden wir unter umständen weiter.
<bullgard4> axdrf: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du? Welche grafische Oberfläche?
<axdrf> bekks: weil der neue rechner die ganze n8 durchlief ohne probs, bis ich in ein irc ging wo man meine ip sah
<bekks> Was kein hinreichender Grund ist. Nopaste bitte die Ausgaben, die LetoThe2nd verlangt hat.
<axdrf> mit dem alten rechner den ich grad benutze habe ich keine probleme
<axdrf> ok, mom...
<bekks> Damit hast Du aber die selbe IP im Internet.
<deem> die man hier btw auch sieht
<bekks> Japp
<axdrf> LetoThe2nd: http://pastebin.com/bM9DJH6Z
<kubine> Title: alexxor@AlX303-1 ~ $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> axdrf: sehr schön. weiter gehts im mint support.
<ibekks> Das ist kein Ubuntu.
<axdrf> ist doch nur ne andere desktop oberflaeche
<apollo13> lol
<axdrf> fuer mint gibts kaum support
<LetoThe2nd> axdrf: und bevor du anfängst - wir hatten das schon oft genug, und das ist _DEFINITIV_ _NICHT_ _DISKUTABEL_
<LetoThe2nd> axdrf: mint probleme sind nicht unsere. vielen dank dass sie mit #ubuntu-de geflogen sind.
<LetoThe2nd> NEXT TICKET!
<apollo13> axdrf: ein grund mehr kein minit zu verwenden
<axdrf> ohmann..
<bullgard4> axdrf: Wenn Du Ubuntu verwendest, dann bekommst Du mehr Hilfe als bei Linux Mint.
<axdrf> ja aber ich mag unity nicht, deswegen nehm ich mint
<deem> es gibt ja auch nur ubuntu mit unity
<LetoThe2nd> offizieller hinweis - das thema ist hiermit beendet. für alle.
<jokrebel> einen Tod muss man dann aber sterben, und nun ist wirklich gut.
<bullgard4> axdrf: Ich auch nicht. Deshalb verwende ich GNOME Shell 3.2 unter Ubuntu.
<cronon> hallo :)
<cronon> ich habe eine nvidia-grafikkarte mit optimus und möchte sie unter linux benutzen, die optimusfunktion ist mir gar nicht so wichtig, nur ich möchte die 3D-beschleunigung nutzen können. hat da jemand ne idee? :)
<dadrc> interne grafikkarte im bios ausmachen, nvidiatreiber laden, freuen.
<cronon> ich kann im bios nur die nvidiakarte ausschalten
<cronon> die interne auszuschalten würde auch nicht viel sinn machen, weil die ja die gpu mit dem bildschirm verbindet
<cronon> (ich hab ein notebook)
<dadrc> Dann wirst du wohl doch Optimus benutzen müssen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Nvidia_Optimus
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Optimus › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<cronon> aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, muss ich dann jedes einzelne programm mit optimus starten, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<cronon> ich habe jetzt das paket "bumblebee" installiert, aber bei "bumblebee-nvidia" meldet synaptic "bumblebee-nvidia:  Hängt ab: nvidia-current, aber es wird nicht installiert"
<cronon> oh, vergesst es, mein fehler
<LupusE> hi
<chk_> hi
<chk_> versuche gerade meine neue mirrosoft bluetooth mouse 5000 zum laufen zu bekommen
<chk_> in den bluetooth geräten findet mein pc sie auch
<chk_> hab mich mit ihr mit dem code 000 verbunden aber sie funktioniert nich :(
<chk_> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<chk_> 0000 meinte ich
<jokrebel> chk_: Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
<chk_> leider nein
<big_K> hi
<mgolisch> big_K: huhu
<iluha> привет
<LetoThe2nd> !german > iluha 
<kubine>  iluha: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<dimitri> Hallo Leute
<dimitri> !
<dimitri> Kennt sich wer zufällig mit gparted aus?
<bekks> ! frag > dimitri 
<kubine>  dimitri: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<dimitri> Wollte gerade meine Windoof - Partition verkleinern, da ist gparted am reelen Verkleinern gescheitert. Die Windows Partition ist zu 0 % fragmentiert und hat noch ca. 100 GB freien Speicher, von welchen ich mir eigentlich 20 GB für Ubuntu holen wollte.
<bekks> Es heisst Windows, auch wenn Du es doof findest.
<bekks> Und wir sollen ohne Fehlermeldung (ja, die gibt es) erraten, was da passiert ist?
<dimitri> Es kam keine direkte Fehlermeldung, nur dass da irgendetwas nicht geklappt hat
<bekks> Es kam eine direkte Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> Man muss nur auf "Details" klicken.
<dimitri> Moment ich probiere es noch einmal
<bekks> Verwendest du denn eine Ubuntu CD?
<dimitri> Ich hab Ubuntu schon installiert
<bekks> Und Du startest gparted aus Ubuntu heraus?
<dimitri> ja
<bekks> Das kann nicht klappen.
<dimitri> Wieso?
<dimitri> Ich mein die Windows Partition ist doch gar nicht gesperrt?
<bekks> Weil Du auf derselben Platte hantierst, auf der Dein Ubuntu läuft.
<bekks> Die Partition hat damit primär nichts zu tun.
<ppq> das verkleinern der ntfs-partition schon, doch. aber die ubuntupartition lässt sich nicht online vergrößern
<dimitri> Ja ich wollte grade ja nur verkleinern
<bekks> Neue Partitionen lassen sich u.U. auch nicht anlegen.
<dimitri> ?? :O
<dimitri> Lustig?
<dimitri> Ich hab gerade gparted geöffnet...
<dimitri> und siehe da obwohl er mir einen fehler ausgegeben hat, hat er die Windowspartition verkleinert
<ppq> dimitri: das vergrößern musst du dann von einer live-cd aus machen, etwa der ubuntu desktop cd oder eine gparted live-cd
<dimitri> Ok :)
<dimitri> Bin dann in paar Sekunden wieder hier :P Zum Glück gibts ja den Ubuntu uSB - Stick^
<ppq> dimitri: und, ganz wichtig: hinterher mit chkdsk unter windows die windowspartition checken
<bekks> Und ganz wichtig:
<bekks> Vorher backups machen :)
<LetoThe2nd> interessant: update-grub erkennt zwar ne parallele gentoo-installation, trägt sie aber nicht mit in die grub.cfg ein.
<dimitri> Hallo Leute
<dimitri> ich bins wieder
<dimitri> also hab da ein Problem; Der freie Speicherplatz wird von Ubuntu als dev1 erkannt und kann wohl nicht in der dev2 benutzt werden.
<dimitri> Gibt es da irgendeine Lösung?
<LetoThe2nd> hat keiner verstanden.
<dimitri> Aso ja ich meinte auch die, die das Problem von Anfang an kennen; Ich mach einfach einen Screen
<dimitri> So hier ist der Screenshot :
<dimitri> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/wbim5jk3/Bildschirmfotoam20120405215038.png
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfotoam20120405215038.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<dimitri> Der freie Speicherplatz soll eigentlich Ubuntu zugutekommen.
<LetoThe2nd> dimitri: ja und?
<LetoThe2nd> sda2 vergrössern, dann sda6.
<dimitri> Du bist ein Gott^
<LetoThe2nd> wobei das mit dem sda5 *HINTER* sda6 schon etwas ungünstig ist.
<dimitri> Ich probier ebend aus :P
<dimitri> Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso Ubuntu das so gemacht hat
<dimitri> Braucht ubuntu eig überhaupt diesen Swap-Speicher?
<dimitri> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Ubuntu das nicht direkt braucht
<LetoThe2nd> dimitri: er schadet sicher nicht.
<bekks> Immer diese Meinungen, die man so liest.
<dimitri> LetoThe2nd: Danke, hat funktioniert :)!
<Elw3> nabend , was passiert wenn der ram aufgebraucht ist und man keine swap hat ?
<Fuchs> es werden Prozesse abgeschossen 
<Fuchs> oom killer ist das, wonach Du suchen willst
<guntbert> Elw3: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Out_of_memory
<Elw3> dachte ich auch eig, aber eben das ist gerade eben nicht passiert
<Elw3> stattdessen hat mein ram monitor plötzlich ne swap leiste dazubekommen , jetz bin ich etwas verwirrt
<LetoThe2nd> wäre auf jeden fall innovativ. automatische swapfile-erzeugung.
<LetoThe2nd> Elw3: magst du uns mal lsb_release -a und uname -a des entsprechenden systems zeigen damit wir nachforschen können?
<Elw3> lucid
<LetoThe2nd> Elw3: bitte die ganzen ausgaben, im pastebin. danke.
<Elw3> aber mit 3.x
<Elw3> pastebin pingt einfach aus >_< 
<Fuchs> gibt ein paar davon :) 
<Elw3> gab es da nicht so ein modul das im ram ne komprimierte swap erstellt ?
<LetoThe2nd> Elw3: es gibt einiges, und genau deswegen hätte ich eben gerne weniger drumrumgerede, dafür mehrbelastbare aussagen damit ich mich da weiter damit befassen kan..
<Hans-Martin> Hallo zusammen, seit ungefähr gestern oder heute habe ich Segmentation faults in google.chrome.
<Hans-Martin> An Chrome selbst hat sich nix geändert, kann es sein, dass ein ubuntu-Update da eine Rolle spielen könnte?
<ppq> Hans-Martin: starte deinen browser doch mal im terminal, versuch einen segfault zu provozieren und pack dann alles in einen pastebin, da steht bestimmt was informatives drin.
<ppq> Hans-Martin: und es wäre auch hilfreich mal auszuprobieren, in welchen situationen es zu segfaults kommt, z.b. nur auf seiten mit flash
<Hans-Martin> schon gemacht, da steht genau "Speicherzugriffsfehler" drin :-(
<Hans-Martin> meistens jedenfalls, manchmal gehts etwas länger
<Hans-Martin> es passiert meistens schon direkt beim Start, ganz ohne Seiten
<Hans-Martin> manchmal kommen vorher Warnings dieser Form:
<Hans-Martin> WARN  2012-04-06 00:37:23 glib <unknown>:0 Failed to fetch type: Method "WindowType" with signature "" on interface "org.ayatana.bamf.window" doesn't exist
<Hans-Martin> ich glaub, da ist noch mehr faul - muss den Rechner mal komplett ausschalten und neu starten...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Hallo, ich versuche Ubuntu 11.10 parallel zu Windows und verschlüsselt zu installieren. Es trat http://bit.ly/HhAmuH auf.
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at bit.ly)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Dann versuchte ich es mit der Alternate-Version, aber er brach immer die Software-Installation ab. Ein Abruf von apt-get wie hier http://bit.ly/HhAOsT beschrieben, führte nur zu 0/0/0 (wie auch genau die Aufteilung ist).
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Alternate Install Image Fails to Install Software - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at bit.ly)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> (Alles von USB-Sticks und nicht von DVDs)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Wo könnte da denn der Fehler liegen?
<TodesToaster> Nabend. Noch wer da?
<dadrc> Sicher.
<dadrc> Qrrbrbirlbel, die genaue Ausgabe der Befehke bei dem auf askubuntu vorgeschlagenen Workaround wären interessant
<TodesToaster> Ich versuche gerade, n dualboot mit windows7x64 und ubuntu 11.10 zu erstellen
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Nicht nur du, TodesToaster.
<TodesToaster> Qrrbrbirlbel: Das erinnert mich doch glatt an The Demented Cartoon Movie, oder bin ich falsch?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> richtig
<TodesToaster> fett
<TodesToaster> Dachte nicht, dass das so bekannt ist :D
<TodesToaster> Also mein windows ist gerade fertig mit der installation
<Qrrbrbirlbel> dadrc: Es gibt eigtl keine große Ausgabe, es wird ja nur ausgeben, dass keine Pakete installiert wurden, keine aktualisiert und keine nicht-geändert wurden (war das die Aufteilung?)
<dadrc> Welches Paket funktioniert denn nicht?
<dadrc> Also, wann bricht der Installer ab?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Das steht bei apt-get nicht dabei. Im Installationsprozess ist es direkt nach der Frage, ob er weitere Sprackpakete dazuladen soll (Ich habe bereits alle Möglichkeiten durchgespielt, die da anwählbar waren, der Abbruch kam immer wieder)
<dadrc> Hast du die Sprache im Installer umgestellt?
<dadrc> Gab da mal 'nen Bug in der Richtung
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Direkt nach dem Boot habe ich auf Deutsch umgestellt, ja.
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ich habe keine Probleme mit einem englischen Installer
<Qrrbrbirlbel> (die GUI-Sprache lässt sich sicherlich noch nachträglich umstellen?)
<ppq> ja
<dadrc> Lass den mal komplett auf Englisch laufen und installier auch erstmal nur Englisch -- quasi die Spracheinstellungen nicht anfassen
<dadrc> Genau, das deutsche Sprachpaket kannst du dann installieren, wenn das System läuft
<dadrc> Und TodesToaster, was klappt denn nun eigentlich nicht?
<TodesToaster> Moment...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Okay, ich werde einen erneuten Anlauf versuchen ...
<TodesToaster> Irgendwie bootet die cd net mehr...
<TodesToaster> What the fuck?
<TodesToaster> Komisch... vor ner stunde gings noch. Jeztzt bringt er fehler, wenn ich versuche, Ubuntu von CD zu starten
<dadrc> Hast du die CD mal überprüft?
<dadrc> Wenn du beim Booten der CD Shift drückst, sollte ein Auswahlmenü erscheinen, in dem unter anderem "Check the CD for errors" (oder so) angeboten wird
<TodesToaster> Ohh, schau ich mal, mom
<TodesToaster> sowit komm ich net mal mehr.
<TodesToaster> Ich denke, die cd ist im eimer
<TodesToaster> In meinem Desktop PC lässt sie sich aber lesen...
<TodesToaster> Lässt sich ubuntu auch von usb stick installieren?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ist das richtig, dass die Boot-Partition bei bootable flag "off" stehen haben muss? Ein Wiki-Screenshot zeigt das so, kommt mir aber doch recht suspekt vor. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation#Anlegen-der-Bootpartition
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Qrrbrbirlbel: das boot-flag wird sowieso ignoriert, das ist nur für windows von bedeutung
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Mein Ziel ist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Das hat dann aber nichts mit Windows zu tun...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Die Frage wäre: Woran erkennt der TrueCrypt-Bootloader, was "bootbare Partitionen" sind
<TodesToaster> Dadrc: jetzt bin ich tatsächlich mal in dieses menü gekommen, aber er lädt das programm zum testen der cd nicht, sondern das laufwerk macht n mordskrach. Die cd ist hinüber. Seltsam...
<dadrc> TodesToaster, dann nimm mal 'nen USB-Stick
<dadrc> Geht eh schneller.
<TodesToaster> Okay. Wie läuft das? Die iso auf den stick entpacken?
<ppq> Qrrbrbirlbel: gar nicht, der truecrypt bootloader erkennt neben dem windows nur, dass da grub war und bootet das dann (quasi chainload) auf anweisung
<dadrc> TodesToaster, auf der iso ist ein Programm, um so einen Stick zu erstellen (ab 10.10)
<TodesToaster> Habs grad gelesen, danke :)
<TodesToaster> Hmm... scheint bei 11.10 nicht mehr dabei zu sein
<Qrrbrbirlbel> TodesToaster schau mal auf der Downloadseite, da gibt's bei einem Button auch die Anleitung wie das geht, inkl. exe
<Qrrbrbirlbel> ppq: Ok. Partitionierung ist gemacht, jetzt ist er wieder am base system installieren :)
<dadrc> TodesToaster, seltsam, seh ich auch gerade, dass es den Installer nicht mehr auf der CD gibt.
<TodesToaster> Und ich finde ihn auch online nicht mehr
<dadrc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<kubine> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<TodesToaster> Es heißt immer nur, er ist enthalten
<dadrc> I would like to create: USB Stick; To create it, I will be using: Windows
<Qrrbrbirlbel> So habe ich es auch gemacht, und es hat insoweit auch mit der alternative-iso geklappt
<TodesToaster> Qrrbrbirlbel: willst du eigentlich auch verschlüsseln?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> So. Jetzt ist der Fehler wieder da (alles auf English oder USA eingestellt, bis auf die Zeitzone, die er selbst erkannte).
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Hat diesmal nicht nach Sprachpaketen gefragt.
<Qrrbrbirlbel> TodesToaster: Ja.
<TodesToaster> Dann haben wir tatsächlich das gleiche vor
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Super, dann lade doch lieber gleich ein anderes iso runter ;)
<TodesToaster> Welches denn?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> das alternate
<TodesToaster> Warum?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Du kannst es ja erstmal mit der desktop.iso versuchen, aber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Probleme-unter-Ubuntu-11-10
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> hmmkay
<TodesToaster> Loadet... 50min
<Qrrbrbirlbel> dadrc: Jetzt bin ich genauso weit wie vorne. Meldet wieder Software-Installationsprobleme und schmeißt mich zurück ins Menü, wenn ich dann in die shell gehe und nach chroot "apt-get -f install" ausführe kommt:
<dadrc> (wenn's lang wird, bitte pastebin)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Reading package lists... Done // Building dependency tree // Reading state information... Done // 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-06
<Qrrbrbirlbel> (das war's)
<dadrc> führt zu 2 möglichkeiten: es ist nichts installiert oder der installer ist trotzdem fertig.
<dadrc> meh.
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Hm... ich meine, dass der Installer mit der Progress Bar bzw den Prozenten noch nicht durch war (was natürlich auch nicht viel heißen muss).
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Kann ich denn jetzt GRUB auf seine Partition schreiben und dann trotz Win-Bootloader im MBR da draufzugreifen
<Qrrbrbirlbel> GRUB in den MBR schreiben und dann wieder zurücksetzen? Oder GRUB-Partition in Win-Bootloader einfügen?
<dadrc> Normalerweise kommt Grub in den MBR und kriegt nen Eintrag, um den Windows-Bootloader zu laden
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Mmhmm... aber Truecrypt überschreibt den MBR wieder, so dass ich dann mit ESC nicht mehr GRUB finde
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Das war die "simple" Variante ohne manuelle Schritte für ein Dualboot-komplett-verschlüsseltes System
<dadrc> Ich glaub, damit musst du dann morgen noch mal wiederkommen, Truecrypt ist nicht so meine Stärke
<Qrrbrbirlbel> ja, da schien ppq Ahnung zu haben.
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Kann ich denn anderweitig überprüfen was jetzt auf meiner root-Partition los ist?
<dadrc> Irgendein Live-System booten, die Partition mounten und reingucken
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ist die alternate-iso ein (shell-basiertes?) Live-System?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass man die dazu kriegt
<Qrrbrbirlbel> (müsste halt wieder den USB-Stick neu einrichten lassen (oder ich brenn mir halt doch mal n Rohling)
<dadrc> Fürchte, da wirst du nicht dran vorbeikommen
<nevchen> dadrc:  wo klemmts?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ok, ich habe jetzt (übergangsweise/zum Testen) GRUB auf seine eigene Partition schreiben und anschließend den Win-Bootloader anpassen, das scheint machbar.
<dadrc> Bei mir? Garnicht. Qrrbrbirlbel hat da ein halbfertiges verschlüsseltes Ubuntu.
<ppq> <Qrrbrbirlbel> ja, da schien ppq Ahnung zu haben. <- da muss ich dich enttäuschen, ich hab nur an den stellen, wo ich konnte, meinen senf dazugegeben, bei deinem problem weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  wie hast du denn das geschafft?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> hm... ich habe GRUB auf /dev/sda3 installiert (zumindest habe ich das angegeben) und jetzt begrüßt der mich doch beim Hochfahren ...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Dann probier ich es halt mal.
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  du möchstest dein system komplett verschlüsseln?
<nevchen> nach wiki-anleitung
<Qrrbrbirlbel> nevchen: Ja.
<nevchen> mit dm-crypt und luks?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> LVM hat mir jetzt das Wiki vorgeschlagen
<nevchen> LVM ist der königsweg
<ppq> LVM ist in aller regel overkill
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ich hatte erst das versucht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Probleme-unter-Ubuntu-11-10 (mit dem am Anker positionierten Ergebnis)
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> ppq:  funktioniert aber perfekt 
<nevchen> die wikianleitung ist echt gut
<Qrrbrbirlbel> (das eine sh-Skript was da unten noch angeboten wird, macht leider die ganze Platte dicht -> kein Dual-Boot)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Deshalb bin ich jetzt bei der Alternatie-Installation gelandet
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  arbeite die wikianleitung sorgfältig ab
<nevchen> manuell
<Qrrbrbirlbel> die allerdings zu folgendem führte: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75994/alternate-install-image-fails-to-install-software
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Alternate Install Image Fails to Install Software - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> und das apt-get gibt mir leider keine Fehlermeldung aus
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  und arbeite mit der live-cd
<nevchen> ganz normal über grafische oberfläche
<nevchen> und installer
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ja, da war ich ja schon
<nevchen> dann erst die festplatte mit gparted anpassen
<Qrrbrbirlbel> auch schon gemacht... er blieb dann beim Bootscreen hängen (die Punkte haben ihre Farbe geändert, aber der Text darunter "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available" war etwas ernüchternd...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/cryptsetup-findet-luks-device-nicht/
<kubine> Title: cryptsetup findet LUKS-Device nicht › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> Ohh mann...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Und auch der im zweiten Post verlinkte Thread schlug die Alternate-Installation als Lösung vor
<Qrrbrbirlbel> [Ok, Grub hat jetzt _kein_ Ubuntu geladen. der Rechner läuft, macht aber nichts mehr (Bildschirme kriegen auch kein Signal mehr)]
<Qrrbrbirlbel> [kommt kurz ein blinkender Underscore und dann wirkt es so als würde er rebooten, aber es kommt halt nichts mehr]
<Qrrbrbirlbel> [recovery-auswahl fragt schonmal nach der Passphrase und begrüßt mich jetzt mit der Shell]
<TodesToaster> Qrrbrbirlbel: bist du hier öfters in dem channel?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Das erste Mal
<TodesToaster> Hmmkay... wenn du es irgendwie hinkriegst, kannst du es mich bitte wissen lassen? Ich lass dir meine mailadresse da
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  ich würde an deiner stelle noch einmal ganz von vorne anfangen
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ok, wenn ich drandenke...
<TodesToaster> Ich muss so langsam mal schlafen. Bin seit 6 heute morgen auf den beinen
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ja, das war jetzt das fünfte "ganz von vorne" ;)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Bzw. meinst du ich soll es noch mal mit der Live-CD versuchen?
<TodesToaster> Ich bin überfragt. Ich weiß auch nicht, was du schon probiert hast.... Wahrscheinlich schon so ziemlich alles, oder?
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  ich hab schon zahlreiche systeme mit hilfe der anleitung aufgesetzt
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Naja, ich hab's ja jetzt bereits mehrmals hier gepostet, aber ja ;)
<nevchen> oftmals führen kleinere fehler oder minimale unsauberkeiten dazu, dass es nicht funktioniert
<nevchen> bzw. manchmal hängt es auch an einer spezifischen systemkonfiguration
<Qrrbrbirlbel> nevchen: Ich glaube Dir. Es liegt bestimmt an mir oder meinem System. Aber die Fehler/Probleme scheinen ja bekannt zu sein (Wiki/Foren/Bugtracker)
<nevchen> kannst du mir evtl. im query nochmal kurz zusammenfassen wo genau das prob ist usw. konnte das nicht alles mitverfolgen , dann spamt es hier den chan nicht zu
<TodesToaster> Ich hau mal ab. Hoffe, dass ich das morgen vielleicht hinkriege
<prenzip> Hello
<ring1> hallo
<prenzip> I got some prized German coins
<prenzip> I have an extenssive collection of numismatics
<bekks> Then switch to #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<prenzip> Sorry
<janda> moin
<Rubberduck78> Guten morgen ..... ich hab leider immer noch Probleme, hier den Flash-Player in ubuntu 11.10 wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen. Ich denke es ist alles richtig, aber die Kiste mag einfach nicht :(( Jemand tipps ?
<Rubberduck78> (im Mozilla Firefox)
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, "mag nicht" reicht als Fehlerbeschreibung nicht. Idealerweise hast du ein paar konkrete Fehlermeldungen.
<Rubberduck78> Das ist auch eines der Probleme .... ich kann nirgends irgendwelche Meldungen sehen, warum es nicht geht .... es geht nicht heißt: Ich starte ne YouTube - seite und da wo das Video wäre, ist ein schwarzer Block
<Rubberduck78> Unter about:plugins sowie in der Liste der Extensions ist das Plugin aufgeführt
<Hans-Martin> moin zusammen
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, ist flashplugin-nonfree definitiv installiert?
<Rubberduck78> hab mittlerweile schon etliches probiert :( 
<Rubberduck78> 1) paketinstallation via "flashplugin-installer" - paket
<Rubberduck78> 2) dann manuell das Paket von adobe installiert
<Rubberduck78> 3) und via Flash-Aid - Plugin im Firefox
<Rubberduck78> alles ging nicht
<Hans-Martin> gestern hab ich hier kurz über einen Chrome-Absturz geweint.
<Rubberduck78> flashplugin-nonfree hatte ich auch mal
<Rubberduck78> momentan aber nicht
<Hans-Martin> Ursache ist sehr wahrscheinlich der Kernel 3.0.0.18, habe einen Chrome-Bugreport mit der Info gefunden: 
<Hans-Martin> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?can=2&start=0&num=100&q=&colspec=ID%20Pri%20Mstone%20ReleaseBlock%20Area%20Feature%20Status%20Owner%20Summary&groupby=&sort=&id=122227
<kubine> Title: Issue 122227 - chromium - Google Chrome segfaults on latest Linux kernel in Ubuntu 11.10 - An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<Hans-Martin> in meinem dmesg finde ich weitere segfaults von anderen Programmen, es ist also nicht nur ein Chrome-Problem.
<Rubberduck78> @rumpe: Ich hab eben probiert, das flashplugin-nonfree zu installieren
<Rubberduck78> Paket flashplugin-nonfree ist ein virtuelles Paket, das bereitgestellt wird von:
<Rubberduck78>   adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.228-0oneiric1
<Rubberduck78>   flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1
<Rubberduck78> Sie sollten eines explizit zum Installieren auswählen.
<Rubberduck78> E: Paket »flashplugin-nonfree« hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Rubberduck78> vorschlag ?
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, das eine dürfte das von deiner manuellen installation stammen. Sehen beide im Grunde gleich aus. (11.2.202.228)
<Rubberduck78> ja den hab ich danach dann auch immer installiert
<Rubberduck78> ich mach mal erst das eine, wenns nicht geht das letztere
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, einen von beiden installieren. Dann testen. Falls das nicht klappt, vielleicht mal firefox von terminal starten (terminal auf, "firefox"). Wenn das nicht klappt, einen anderen Browser probieren (Chromium, Chrome, Opera, ...)
<Rubberduck78> vom Terminal hatte ich das auch schon einige male aus probiert
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, Chrome bringt ein eigenes flashplugin mit. Das könnte helfen.
<Rubberduck78> Hmmm ..... ich mag den Firefox so :))
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, es geht darum herauszufinden, woran es liegt. Am plugin oder am browser.
<Rubberduck78> ok
<Rubberduck78> wie intalliere ich chrome?
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, und chrome wäre eine "Notlösung", falls garnichts gehen sollte.
<Hans-Martin> rubberduck: was genau ist dein Problem (bin grad erst dazugekommen)?
<rumpe1> Rubberduck78, musst du von der google seite runterladen und installieren.
<Rubberduck78> mein flash-plugin im firefox funktioniert nicht
<Hans-Martin> schon immer, oder seit ein paar Tagen?
<Rubberduck78> seit ein paar tagen
<Rubberduck78> das ging mal perfekt :(
<Hans-Martin> kann das eventuell auch an dem Kernel-Bug liegen, über den ich gerade geschrieben habe? starte mal mit Kernel 3.0.0-17
<Hans-Martin> 3.0.0-18 produziert zufällige Segfaults
<Rubberduck78> also es fing in der Tat an, als ich damals n Update gemacht hatte .... da war auch n neuer Kernel dabei
<Rubberduck78> ich bin auch auf -18 eben
<Rubberduck78> ok, ich starte eben mal neu .... nicht weglaufen, ja? :)
<Hans-Martin> ok
<Hans-Martin> Rubberduck78: geht es jetzt?
<Rubberduck78> Äh, nee ... hatte zunächst nun mit ein paar anderen Problemen zu kämpfen :/ Konnte -17 nicht starten, weil ich dafür kein nvidia.so - treiber mehr hatte
<Rubberduck78> dann wollte ich wieder -18 starten, auch da ging der xserver nicht mehr *aargh*
<Rubberduck78> hab dann das nvidia ding neu compiliert, nun erstmal wieder in -18 drin
<Rubberduck78> wo siehst Du denn bei dir, dass dein Kernel nicht okay ist?
<Rubberduck78> kernel.log ?
<Rubberduck78> da steht bei mir nämlich eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches
<Hans-Martin> dmesg
<Hans-Martin> sollte eigentlich auch in kernel.log stehen.
<Rubberduck78> ja sieht identisch aus
<Rubberduck78> aber da steht nix komisches
<Rubberduck78> können wir dann mal den kernel bei mir ausschließen ? :)
<Hans-Martin> würde ich nicht.
<Rubberduck78> Hmmm .... soll ich dann doch nochmal -17 starten? Würde ne weile dauern, glaub ich muss die nvidia-prozedur dann nochmal komplett durchmachen :/
<Rubberduck78> nun, ich hab ja nix zu tun ..... ich mach das mal
<Rubberduck78> bis gleich
<Hans-Martin> moment
<Rubberduck78> ok
<Rubberduck78> bin noch da
<Hans-Martin> es gibt einen Kernel -18 mit einem Fix, der das Problem beheben sollte:
<Hans-Martin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972285
<kubine> Title: Bug #972285 “segmentation fault when start on linux 3.0.0-18-gen...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Hans-Martin> Unter Comment 13 ist ein link auf den Kernel. Ich hab ihn gerade installiert, aber noch nciht probiert.
<Rubberduck78> dann würde ich mal auf Dich nun warten wollen :-D
<Hans-Martin> möglicherweise läuft dein nvidia-Treiber mit dem Kernel sofort.
<Hans-Martin> ok, dann mach ich jetzt mal den reboot
<Rubberduck78> ja das würde ich hier auch vermuten ;)
<Hans-Martin> Rubberduck78: hab jetzt mit dem gepatchten -18 gestartet, Chrome läuft ohne Absturz.
<Hans-Martin> probier den kernel einfach, das könnte helfen.
<Rubberduck78> well, Chrome läuft bei mir auch so .... hab ihn eben frisch installiert...
<Rubberduck78> vorher hatte ich den nie
<Rubberduck78> ich will ja den Firefox auch eigentlich nutzen ;)
<Hans-Martin> ist schon klar, nur wenn der Kernel die Ursache für die diversen Abstürze ist, könnte es auch für den ff helfen.
<bekks> Was wird denn da genau gepatched?
<Susi24> Huhu!
<Susi24> Wer kann mir erklären, wie ich Mediathekview dazu bekomme, ARD und WDR abzuspielen?
<Guschtel> 'Play' anklicken
<Susi24> guschtel klappt nicht
<Guschtel> welches programm hast du denn dazu eingerichtet?
<bekks> "klappt nicht" ist keine brauchbare Aussage.
<bekks> ! frag > Susi24 
<kubine>  Susi24: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<bekks> gna.
<Guschtel> wf wärs gewesen :D
<bekks> ! wf > Susi24 
<kubine>  Susi24: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> Guschtel: Danke :)
<Susi24> Mediathekview 2.4.0
<Susi24> ozelot
<Susi24> Wenn ich bspw WDR Lokalzeit filtere auswähle und auf eine Sendung "Abspielen VLC" klicke
<Guschtel> und welches programm hast Du zum abspielen eingerichtet?
<Guschtel> ist vlc denn installiert?
<Susi24> VLC
<Susi24> funktioniert bei ZDF auch
<Guschtel> und welche fehlermeldung kommt bei ARD?
<sdx23> man kann das mit rtmpdump speichern und dann abspielen. Hatte da auch schon Probleme.
<Susi24> keine
<Susi24> es kommt unten son Fortschrittsbalken, geht aber sofort wieder zu und dann passiert nix
<Guschtel> rtmpdump mal probiert?
<Susi24> was ist das und wie soll ich das probieren?
<Guschtel> "Flashfilme (die URL beginnt mit "RTMP" oder "--host") können nicht direkt angeschaut werden."
<Susi24> sondern?
<Guschtel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/oneiric/rtmpdump
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Informationen über Paket rtmpdump in oneiric (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Guschtel> http://stefan.waidele.info/2009/04/21/zdf-mediathek-videos-herunterladen-download-2/
<kubine> Title: ZDF-Mediathek Videos herunterladen (Download) | Stefan.Waidele.info (at stefan.waidele.info)
<Guschtel> Installier rtmpdump aber bitte nicht von Hand, sondern aus dem Ubuntu Quellen
<Susi24> ich nehm synaptic
<Susi24> und jetzt?
<Susi24> guschtel? Und jetzt?
<Susi24> Wie binde ich RTMPdump denn jetzt in Mediathekview ein?
<Susi24> Da muss man doch nen extra Button jetzt irgendwie für anlegen?
<sdx23> Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass das einfach einzubinden ist. Aber du kannst die URL kopieren, die du bei "info" nach rechtsklick auf die Sendung bekommst.
<Susi24> und denn?
<sdx23> dann verwendest du rtmpdump um es zu speichern und anschließend/währendessen vlc um die Datei anzusehen.
<mcnesium> ich hab hier n strato-server mit nem ubuntu 10.04 mit 2.6.18er kernel drauf. um auf 12.04 zu upgraden brauch ich mindestens n 2.6.24er kernel, damit das do-release-upgrade skript funktioniert
<sdx23> bzw. ich sehe gerade, es reicht aus, Aufzeichnen mit flvstreamer nach tmp zu nutzen und dann die dortige Datei mit vlc abzuspielen.
<mcnesium> muss ich da jetz also nur apt-get install linux-generic machen, und hab den aktuellsten kernel?
<sdx23> mcnesium: nicht bei einem vps.
<mcnesium> sdx23: ok es is ein vps. was dann?
<deem> 2.6.18 klingt nach openvz.
<LetoThe2nd> klingt nach geht nicht, weil knieschuss wil billig :)
<sdx23> mcnesium: dann freundlich beim Support fragen. OpenVZ und LXC-Container nutzen den Kernel des Hostsystems - eben weil es Container sind.
<mcnesium> mhm ok also wird das nichts bis dienstag -.-
<mcnesium> dann hab ich ja jetz n paar tage frei \o/
<sdx23> Aber das OpenVZ unter 12.04 der reinste Horror ist, werden die dir vermutlich auch nicht helfen.
<Susi24> da fließen massenweise komische Sonderzeichen durch den Terminal und es hört gar nicht auf
<bekks> Susi24: Wo ist "da"? Und was hast Du getan, dass das passierte?
<Susi24> rtmpdump -r rtmp://gffstream.fcod.llnwd.net/a792/e2//mediendb/westart_do/video/2012/0131/120131_zettl_web-m.mp4
<geser> vielleicht solltest du die Ausgabe umleiten: hänge ein " > 120131_zettl_web-m.mp4" an den Aufruf (oder wie auch immer du die Zieldatei benannt haben möchtest)
<Jurben> Moinsen ThreeM Frohe Feiertage
<LupusE> hi
<Susi24> Manchmal ruckelt mein alter langsamer rechner bei der wiedergabe von flashvideos, andere male nicht.
<Susi24> was muss ich machen, wenn er ruckelt, um das ruckeln zu beenden?
<LupusE> hi
<Susi24> Manchmal ruckelt mein alter langsamer rechner bei der wiedergabe von flashvideos, andere male nicht.
<Susi24> Manchmal ruckelt mein alter langsamer rechner bei der wiedergabe von flashvideos, andere male nicht.
<Susi24> was muss ich machen, wenn er ruckelt, um das ruckeln zu beenden?
<bekks> !geduld > Susi24 
<kubine>  Susi24: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Susi24> ozelot, mit LXDE
<grissi> wie hast du flash installiert?
<Susi24> ganz normal
<bekks> Das heisst?
<Susi24> weiß ich doch jetzt nicht mehr
<Susi24> FF Plugin Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<grissi> ok solang es nur youtube videos sind kannst du hier auf html 5 umstellen: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<kubine> Title: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself (at www.youtube.com)
<Susi24> die machen die wenigsten probleme
<Susi24> eher so die videoas auf spiegel und süddeutsche
<Minipluto> Susi24: was für ein Prozessor ist im PC?
<kuhno> Ich hab ein merkwürdiges verhalten eines skripts, dass sich anders verhält, wenn ich es automatisch (per tastenkombination) aufrufe. 
<kuhno> meine vermutung ist, dass es durch die tastenkombi von einem anderen beutzer aufgerufen wird und daher nicht richtig an root-rechte kommt.
<kuhno> allerdings brauche ich die beim manuellen aufruf nicht extra zu kriegen, da ich im sudoers das skript für %users ohne passwort freigegeben habe...
<apollo13> hast nun auch ne konkrete frage?
<kuhno> weiß jemand, wie die per GUI 'Tastenkürzel für Anwendungen' eingestellten programme aufgerufen werden?
<sysdef> oder eine definition fuer "anders"
<apollo13> mach do einfach ein echo $USER > /tmp/bla
<sysdef> und $PATH :)
<apollo13> dann siehst es, aber ich würde mal raten unter deinem user…
<kuhno>        os.system('sudo setkeycodes %x %d' % (scanCodes[sc], keyCodes[o][sc]))
<kuhno> der befehl wird nicht ausgeführt
<kuhno> nur wenn ich das skript manuell in ner konsole starte
<apollo13> dann guck mal den return value an und schau an was wir geschrieben haben
<kuhno> na super, jetzt hab ichs irgendwie ganz kaputt gespielt, startet garnix mehr
<kuhno> ah, weil python $USER nicht mag
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> echo auch nicht ;)
<kuhno> okay, bin /usr/bin/who komme ich in beiden fällen auf meinen username
<kuhno> habt ihr weitere ideen, warum sich das unterschiedlich verhalten kann?
<kuhno> apollo13, das echo hatte ich sogar schon selbst umgewandelt ;) aber keine ahnung, wie man auf systemvariablen kommt
<apollo13> os.environ['USER']
<apollo13> sind btw keine systemvariablen
<geser> oder os.getuid()
<apollo13> na dann prüf halt halt den output vom system call
<jabba_> moin.
<jabba_> kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass es normal ist, dass man nach einem update auf 12.04 auf dem zweiten monitor auch nen starter am linken bildschirmrand hat?
<LetoThe2nd> jabba_: jeder in #ubuntu-de+1 kann das ;)
<jabba_> ok, bekommt man den irgendwie weg? :)
<LetoThe2nd> jabba_: denk nochmal kurz über denk zaunpfahlwink nach, ok? ;)
<jabba_> hab ich was nicht mitbekommen?
<geser> Fragen zu 12.04 sind noch in #ubuntu-de+1 on-topic
<jabba_> ah, +1 also
<jabba_> dachte damit wäre meine wenigkeit gemeint... :)
<jabba_> menno, ihr wollt mich veräppeln! :)
<jabba_> "ubuntu-de+1 :No such channel"
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<Fuchs> jabba_: #ubuntu-de+1  mit einem # 
<LetoThe2nd> könnte sein, dass der '#' davor zum namen dazugehört, oder?
<Fuchs> wie alle Kanaele, bis auf die mit zwei # 
<pog> moin, ich moechte in Grub einen Delay-Parameter veraendern, sehe ich das korrekt, dass man das in /etc/grub/default aendert. Eigentich ist das ungeschickt, wenn grub-update immer die Paritionen zusammensucht, grad wenn man noch ein paar USB-Disk angehaengt hat.
<pog> gibt es ev. zwei Befehle oder kann man das zusammensuchen und updaten der Paritioinen vermeiden?
<jabba_> Fuchs, uups *duck*
<geser> pog: wenn du weißt, was du tust, kannst auch diesen Wert in der generierten grub.cfg suchen und ebenfalls anpassen (zusätzlich zur der Anpassung in /e/g/default und sich so die Neugenerierung der Datei sparen)
<pog> ja, noch gute Idee, danke, geser
<Susi24> Huhu!
<Susi24> Woher krieg ich die "libflashplayer.so" des adobe flash version "11,1,102,63" zum Downgrade?
<Susi24> 64bit
<apollo13> alte flashversionen sollst du nicht verwenden
<Susi24> aber die neue ruckelt!
<Susi24> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/flash-player-ruckelt/?highlight=flash#post-4188227
<kubine> Title: Flash Player ruckelt › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Susi24> Ich hab hier nur nen Athlon 3500+ ich kann nicht son sch78&%%$ nehmen!
<sdx23> bedank dich bei den Leuten, die immernoch Flash einsetzen...
<Susi24> sdx23 danke.
<sysdef> er nutzt keins ;p
<Qrrbrbirlbel> nevchen: So, auf ein Neues (jetzt wieder mit Live-CD)
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  viel spaß
<LupusE> hi
<nevchen> Qrrbrbirlbel:  schau ab und an mal rein kannst ja zwischenstände mal ins query posten
<ppq> wäre nett, wenn ihr das hier im channel macht, dann haben evtl. auch andere was davon. ;)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> ppq: Noch ist nicht viel passier t;)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich den Punkt, wo GRUB hinsoll, wohl irgendwie übersehen habe ...
<Qrrbrbirlbel> oder hat er das jetzt automatisch, nachdem ich sda3 als /boot definiert habe?
<ppq> Qrrbrbirlbel: bei der alternate installation wird das automatisch ermittelt, ja
<ppq> wird dann nach /dev/sda installiert
<benvei> logt vnstat eigentlich auch IPv6 traffic?
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Ich bin ja jetzt erstmal wieder bei der Live-CD + Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung ausm Wiki
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Beim Schritt Software installieren bzw "apt-get install cryptsetup lvm2" sagt er am Ende "WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -"
<Qrrbrbirlbel> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407057/
<kubine> Title: Grub richtig installiert? › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Hm, wenn ich mit edit die /etc/default/grub anpasse und speichere und wieder öffne, ist die Änderung vorhanden, öffne ich die Datei mit dem (grafischen) "Text Editor" sehe ich die Änderung nicht
<Qrrbrbirlbel> Und nachdem Reboot findet er sein vgubuntu-root nicht. Verwundert mich jetzt auch nicht...
<didzo> HI, ich hab da mal ein Problem ??
<didzo> Ubuntu 11.10 in der Benutzerverwaltung  lässt sich kein Benutzer mehr sperren bzw. entsperren. Das Symbol ist ausgegraut
<didzo> hat jemand eine Idee was ich tun könnte ??
<vectory_> bist du in der gruppe admin?
<didzo> yep
<didzo> sudo geht ... aber ein usb stick wird z.B. nicht mehr erkannt ..
<didzo> shutdown gejt nur bis zum Ausloggen danach im 2. Schritt erst ein  Shutdown 
<vectory_> hm?
<didzo> genau 
<vectory_> >_>
<vectory_> tja, da kenn ich mich nich aus
<didzo> was liegt denn hinter der app.   nix mehr mit passwd und so, oder ?
<vectory_> wollte nur anmerken, dass du in den nutzer rechten auch von hand rum fuhrwerken kannst, was du vielleicht sogar schon getan hast
<vectory_> didzo: doch, nehme ich stark an
<vectory_> passwd spiegelt bei meinem 10.04 zumindest die tatsachen wieder
<didzo> nur über die Gui "Benutzerverwaltiung"
<didzo> ok, die /etc/passwd sieht gut aus .. aber wie werden die Rootrechte für den Installationuser verwaltet . 
<didzo> und wo greift die GUI hin ...
<didzo> Nicht das da eine DB hinterliegt die verstrubbelt ist ..
<vectory_>  hm, gute frage
<didzo> sudo geht auch ohne probleme 
<didzo> ich hab auch schon einen 2ten User angelegt und in die Admin gruppe aufgenommen ...das gleiche Problem
<didzo> könnte da ein Bug voeliegen ?
<didzo> wie kann ich die GUI aus dem Terminal startet ?
<didzo> starten ...natürlich ;-)
<didzo> Danke schon am an "vectory_" noch jemand eine Idee ??
<skorpz> hey.Ich hab ein Problemm.Meine Flashvideos werden im Negative angezeigt bei Firefox.Ich schätze mal ein falsches Plugin nur weißt ich nicht welches oder wie ich das heraus finden kann.
<skorpz> Okay habs per Autoremove heraus gefunden es war der gnome mplayer auf meinem Kubuntu.:)
<Wellnon> brauche tipps um die akkulaufzeit meines notebooks zu verbessern, handelt sich um einen i5 mit zusätzlicher grafikkarte, die aber schon abgeschaltet wurde und daher nicht mehr optimierungsbedürftig ist
<spark123> Naja da gibts einerseits die klassischen tipps wie: Alle datenverbindungen abbrechen wenn nicht unbedingt nötig, Helligkeit möglichstweit runter. Möglichst wenige programme im hintergrund laufen lassen!
<hdp> !strom_sparen > Wellnon 
<kubine>  Wellnon: Informationen zu Strom_sparen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen
<Wellnon> ok, danke ,9
<Wellnon> ;)
<dreamon_> Würde mir gerne ein PicoScope 3206 zulegen. (oszi) Ist ein USB Gerät. Es gibt angeblich Linux Treiber. Aber ich finde keine Software. Wie kann man damit Arbeiten? Mein Englisch versagt leider an der Stelle. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das mit Ubuntu spielen würde?
<sdx23> dreamon_: wie wär's wenn du den Hersteller fragst? Die haben sogar extra für sowas ein Forum...
<dreamon_> sdx23, Hab ich schon angeschaut.. Alles Englisch.. 
<sdx23> dreamon_: Das kurze Überfliegen des Forums gerade macht für mich den Eindruck, als sollte man sich besser nach etwas anderem umsehen.
<dreamon_> Wenn das teil in Virtualbox laufen würde, wäre es eventuell brauchbar.. 
<dreamon_> Kennst du was vergeleichbares.. was man für Ubuntu nehmen könnte?
<dreamon_> Habe da schon mal vor einem Jahr gepostet.. scheinbar hat sich nichts getan -> http://www.picotech.com/support/post25017.html#p25017 -> username "linux" .. naja
<kubine> Title: Pico Technology View topic - Linux drvier for PicoScope 3206A/B ? (at www.picotech.com)
<bekks> dreamon_: Was genau läuft nicht in VirtualBox?
<dreamon_> bekks, https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2934
<kubine> Title: #2934 (USB devices (ADC-11 + PicoScope 2000 series) from Pico doesn't work in virtualbox) – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<dreamon_> Ob es mit den neueren Versionen auch noch so ist, hab ich nichts finden können
<bekks> dreamon_: Das Ticket ist drei Jahre alt. Was soll man dazu sagen.
<dreamon_> http://www.picotech.com/support/post17789.html#p17789 -> was sagt der?
<kubine> Title: Pico Technology View topic - Picoscope 6 can be made to run with linux/vista/virtualbox (at www.picotech.com)
<vectory_> nichts zum thema
<vectory_> garnichts
<dreamon_> vectory_, ?
<vectory_> ist nur ein paranoider flame über betriebssysteme, die deine daten unbemerkt in die cloud schieben
<vectory_> O_o
<dreamon_> vectory_, das letzte Post, das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an oder?
<vectory_> oh, auch noch falscher channel, das wäre was für neben an >_>
<dreamon_> vectory_, Ne geht um Ubuntu.. würde das gerne dort betreiben..
<vectory_> das was?
<dreamon_> Ist ein Usb/Osizilloskop und das würde ich gern unter Ubuntu betreiben
<vectory_> windows in die vm und gut ist, virtualbox mit ose und gut, denk ich mal
<dreamon_> Ich schreib mal ins forum .. mal schauen ob es da eine Brauchbare Antwort gibt
<vectory_> das hat wenig mit ubuntu zu tun
<vectory_> für ubuntu brauchst du neben den treibern auch noch die passende software zur darstellung
<marian_> kann mir einer helfen ich hab ein problem mit der Grafikkarte von ATI X1550
<vectory_> welche probleme?
<marian_> Opengl Fehler
<marian_> ich möchte Mythruna (Minecraft Alternative) starten er spuckt mir den error aus: invalid request code or no such operation | auch bei Opengl test von ubuntu
<marian_> bei opengl info ebenfalls
<marian_> muss ich irgentein treiber oder so installieren
<marian_> kann mir keiner helfen :)?
<vectory_> nu, irgendein treiber wird ja installiert sein
<bekks> marian_: Das sind viel zu wenig Informationen.
<marian_> wollt ihr den ganzen log?
<bekks> marian_: Nopaste doch erstmal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a, uname -a und glxinfo in einem pastebin.
<bekks> ! paste > marian_ 
<kubine>  marian_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<marian_> http://pastebin.com/B7RrsNdN
<kubine> Title: marian@marian-OptiPlex-GX280:~$ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo X Error of faile - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<marian_> weis ich doch ;)
<bekks> marian_: Und was ist mit den gefragten Informationen?
<marian_> http://pastebin.com/dWgb9UKb
<kubine> Title: Usage: lsb_release [options] lsb_release: error: no such option: -, - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> -a und nicht -a,
<marian_> http://pastebin.com/N638ZM5f
<kubine> Title: ---------------------- GLX Info ------------------------ Major opcode of fa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<marian_> bitte sehr
<bekks> Welchen Grafiktreiber verwendest du?
<marian_> der wo das system genommen hat
<bekks> Und wir sollen raten, welcher das ist?
<marian_> mom
<marian_> ATI Technologies inc RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64bit] (Prog-if 00[VGA Controller])
<marian_> mehr infos find ich leider nicht
<bekks> Das ist die Grafikkarte.
<bekks> Und welchen Treiber verwendest Du?
<marian_> wo kann man die infos abrufen
<bekks> Das findest du in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<marian_> danke mom ...
<marian_> http://pastebin.com/dQj4mh3j
<kubine> Title: [ 22.765] X.Org X Server 1.10.4 Release Date: 2011-08-19 [ 22.765] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<marian_> ist alles drin
<bekks> e.
<marian_> e. ?
<bekks> e. :D
<marian_> ????
<marian_> was mein du damit xD
<bekks> So wie es aussieht, verwendest du "radeon". Ich hab noch nie eine ATI gehabt, deswegen kann ich Dir an dieser Stelle nicht weiter helfen.
<marian_> und wer kan mir helfen ?
<StaffPony> marian_: Du koenntest schauen, ob die Karte ggf. von dem fglrx Treiber unterstuetzt wird
<bekks> Jemand anders? :)
<StaffPony> !ati > marian_ 
<StaffPony> bot? 
<marian_> opengl 2.0 unterstütz er
<StaffPony> marian_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI   das 
<kubine> Title: ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marian_> es ist eine Radeon x1550
<marian_> nur bei sonstige treiber zeigt er nix an
<marian_> wie kann ich dan den treiber installieren
<marian_> ?
<bekks> Lies den Artikel...
<stegbth> Guten Abend
<StaffPony> marian_: in dem Fall koennte gut sein, dass der Treiber diese Karte nicht unterstuetzt, 
<StaffPony> marian_: ich bin leider auch nicht der Ati Mensch, ggf. ein andermal fragen wenn einer hier ist, oder http://forum.ubuntuusers.de  bemuehen 
<kubine> Title: Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<stegbth> ich teste gerade 12.04
<stegbth> das schaut schon ganz gut aus ;)
<stegbth> allerdings habe ich noch zwei Probleme, darf dazu hierin schon fragen oder muss man das noch auf bugs.ubuntu melden?
<StaffPony> stegbth: #ubuntu-de+1  (sehr wenig los) und sonst #ubuntu+1  (englisch) 
<stegbth> ok danke
<stegbth> Problem1 empathy bietet mir kein SIP beim Erstellen mit an
<StaffPony> (was habe ich gerade geschrieben?) 
<stegbth> ah, ist +1 ein extra channel?
<stegbth> sorry
<bekks> Ja.
<StaffPony> kein Problem 
<stegbth> Das habe ich falsch verstanden
<StaffPony> kann passieren. Wie gesagt, im deutschen ist wenig los. Versuch es mal, und sonst dann im englischen, wenn Du englisch kannst
<marian_> kann man drotzem opengl unterstützung erzwingen
<kirsten> Hilfe!! Dies ist ein schwerer Fehler in Ihrem Paketverwaltungssystem. Bitte prüfen Sie mit Synaptic, ob sich defekte Pakete auf Ihrem System befinden, überprüfen Sie die Zugriffsberechtigungen und den Inhalt der Datei »/etc/apt/sources.list«  Ich wollte doch nur die Software für ein Fotobuch installieren
<guntbert> kirsten: wie hast du es probiert?
<kirsten> ich war auf dieser Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dm_DIGI_Foto und wollte unten diese 64bit dinger installieren .  - da kam der Fehler. Glaube aber, dass der Fehler schon länger da sein könnte...
<kubine> Title: dm DIGI Foto › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guntbert> kirsten: Diagnose Schritt 1: verwende ein pastebin, um uns die Ausgabe von     sudo apt-get update    zu zeigen
<kirsten> bitteschön: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/577143/
<kubine> Title: Paste #577143 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<guntbert> kirsten: hm - schaut gut aus, ich seh keine Fehlermeldung - jetzt dasselbe mit     sudo apt-get upgrade    bitte
<guntbert> kirsten: ah ja und verwende meinen nick damit ich merk dass du wieder da bist
<kirsten> guntbert: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/577144/
<kubine> Title: Paste #577144 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<kirsten> apt-get -f install habe ich schon probiert, hat aber nichts gebracht :-(
<guntbert> kirsten: muss ich überlegen/suchen  -  was sagt  lsb_release -a  ?
<kirsten> guntbert:  lsb_release -a sagt: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/577147/
<kubine> Title: Paste #577147 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<guntbert> hmm  - libexiv2-11 gibts in lucid gar nicht - bitte disable einmal alle ppa-Quellen, die bringen manchmal erhebliche Probleme in die Paketverwaltung
<guntbert> kirsten: ^
<kirsten> ja, ich nehme gerade alle pakete raus
<kirsten> die meldung kommt aber leider imme rnoch
<guntbert> kirsten: hetz dich nicht, nur ich hab vorher deinen nick vergessen :-)   - wenn alle ppas disabled sind, lass noch einmal sudo apt-get update laufen, dann sudo apt-get upgrade
<kirsten> der Fehler kommt immer noch
<guntbert> kirsten: der von http://paste.pocoo.org/show/577144/ ?  Was passiert, wenn du exiv2 deinstallierst?   (sudo apt-get remove exiv2)
<kubine> Title: Paste #577144 | LodgeIt! (at paste.pocoo.org)
<kirsten> ja, das wars Danke Guntbert!!!
<guntbert> kirsten: und wenn du's jetzt neu installierst, kommt wieder eine fehlermeldung?
<kirsten> nein, nein, jetzt läuft alles super
<kirsten> und exiv2 brauche ich doch nicht wirklich, gell
<guntbert> kirsten: FEIN - und ob du exiv2 brauchst, hängt von der übrigen Software ab :)
<guntbert> kirsten: überleg, ob du wirklich alle ppas brauchst - ich hab sie nicht im Einzelnen angeschaut aber...
<kirsten> ok, mal schaun, danke
<guntbert> kirsten: alle Gute :)
<maredebianum> moin, warum sind manche USB-Geräte erst nach lsusb verfügbar (Notebook)? Hat wohl etwas mit den Power settings zu tun: wo kannn man so etwas konfigurieren?
<bekks> maredebianum: Wie kommst du darauf?
<TodesToaster> Hey, hat hier drin jemand dualboot mit windows und ubuntu 11.10 verschlüsselt?
<guntbert> TodesToaster: stell deine richtige Frage bitte
<TodesToaster> Ähhmmm...
<TodesToaster> Bitte?!
<eminor> !frag > TodesToaster 
<kubine>  TodesToaster: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<TodesToaster> Kann mir wer beim aufsetzen von nem dualboot windows/ubuntu 11.10 (verschlüsselt) helfen
<holgi> installiere doch einfach von windows aus
<bekks> TodesToaster: Stell doch mal deine eigentliche Frage.
<bekks> ! wf > TodesToaster 
<TodesToaster> Meine frage ist WIE
<kubine>  TodesToaster: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<TodesToaster> Gestern hab ich es schon mal probiert und laufend fehler bekommen oder sonst was
<TodesToaster> Nix hat geklappt
<TodesToaster> Deswegen hab ich zuerst gefragt, ob es denn jemand geschafft hat
<TodesToaster> Um zu wissen, ob es überhaupt machbar ist
<bekks> Ja. Sehr viele sogar.
<TodesToaster> interessant
<bekks> Zuerst Windows installieren, dann Ubuntu. Das sollte es gewesen sein.
<holgi> installiere es einfach wie ein pogramm unter windows lass aber die ubuntu cd drin
<Guest58738> Hallo! Ich will in Unity bei den "Installierte Programmen" eins manuell hinzufügen. Eigentlich ist es schon installiert (python-Installationsscript), aber es fehlt eben noch das entsprechende Icon.
<TodesToaster> Dann ist aber noch lange nicht die partition verschlüsselt holgi
<TodesToaster> *bekks
<TodesToaster> Ich will es nicht als programm
<TodesToaster> Werde wohl ubuntu mehr nutzen als windows
<bekks> Dann installier Windows doch in einer VM.
<Guest58738> TodesToaster: Vielleicht hiflt Dir diese Wiki-Seite weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<holgi> dann lösch windows nutzte VirtualBox
<TodesToaster> Guest58738: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Probleme-unter-Ubuntu-11-10
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest58738> TodesToaster: "Abhilfe schafft die Installation von der Alternate-CD."
<holgi> kann man das update auch per ternimal aufspielen?
<bekks> holgi: Ja.
<holgi> kann man das update auf 12.04 auch per ternimal aufspielen?
<ppq> jo
<bekks> Immer noch. Ja.
<holgi> gibts ein howto?
<TodesToaster> Hmm... Guest58738 hast du es am laufen?
<bekks> holgi: apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> TodesToaster: Was hilft es Dir, wenn es jemand anderes "am Laufen hat"?
<TodesToaster> Vielleicht kann mir geholfen werden
<holgi> aber erst wenn 12.04 final ist oder?
<ppq> bekks: hm? das upgradet nicht auf 12.04
<bekks> Dazu muss man das nicht am Laufen haben am dran am sein am tun.
<bekks> ppq: Natürlich nicht. Das passiert erst, wenn 12.04 released ist.
<holgi> ja will es erst wenn es final ist haben
<Guest58738> TodesToaster: Hab' ich. Zwar kein Dual-Boot aber eine Linux-Installation.
<ppq> holgi: wenn es fertig ist, kannst du 'sudo do-release-upgrade' ausführen, wenn du in der  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades prompt=normal oder lts gesetzt hast
<ppq> bekks: erm, auch dann nicht
<TodesToaster> Hmmkay... ich hol mir noch schnell was zu essen und lade derweil mal die alternate
<holgi> ok frage dann ich 2 wochen noch mal nach
<bekks> holgi: Wohl eher drei :)
<Guest58738> TodesToaster: Hab's auch nur mit der Alternate unter 11.10 hinbekommen.
<Guest58738> TodesToaster: Guten Appetit!
<Guest58738> Ich will in Unity bei den "Installierte Programmen" eins manuell hinzufügen. Eigentlich ist es schon installiert (python-Installationsscript), aber es fehlt eben noch das entsprechende Icon.
<holgi> geht das auch per update-manager -d
<holgi> mit den software center?
<ppq> holgi: ja, dann hast du aber kein finales release, support gibts dann nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1
<holgi> ich meine wenn es final is
<ppq> holgi: wenn es final ist, brauchst du -d nicht 
<holgi> ok
<holgi> dann warte ich noch mal 3 wochen :)
<holgi> danke
<ppq> holgi: das steht für devel-release
<holgi> okidoki
<dr_evil> kann ich von grub aus irgendwie den nouveau treiber deaktivieren? ich kann nichtmal in die recovery console booten weil der beim start crasht
<TodesToaster> Kann man die alternate auch vom USB Stick booten?
<Guest58738> TodesToaster: Ja.
<TodesToaster> Kann man die einfach mit 7zip entpacken, oder braucht man dazu n anderes progamm? Dieser USB Creator hat die Alternate nicht gelistet und dd kann ich schlecht machen von windows aus
<bekks> MAn entpackt keine iso Datei.
<ppq> TodesToaster: für die alternate unter windows kann man "YUMI" nehmen
<ppq> TodesToaster: es gibt übrigens auch dd für windows, yumi dürfte aber einfacher sein :)
<netztrip> Guest58738: Das Icon kannst du z.B. mit alacarte anlegen
<netztrip> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Men%C3%BCeditor
<kubine> Title: Menüeditor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest58738> netztrip: Danke!
<DreamThief> ahoi!
<TodesToaster> Netztrip: bei yumi ist die 11.10 alternate auch nicht gelistet...
<bekks> Macht nix. Man kann eine .iso auswählen.
<TodesToaster> Aaaalso... ich hab das ubuntu 11.10 alternate jetzt mal auf den usb stick gezogen und hab halt ubuntu 11.10 desktop angegeben, weil die alternate nicht zur auswahl stand. Als ich jetzt booten wollte, hat er es nicht gefunden..
<bekks> Hat wer was nicht gefunden?
<TodesToaster> Der bootloader das linux
<ppq> TodesToaster: dann probier es mal mit unetbootin, das kann es zumindest offiziell
<TodesToaster> Uff... welches ist es denn? Unetbootin bietet mir NetInstall, HdMedia und Live an als ubuntu 11.10
<TodesToaster> Schätze mal HdMedia
<TodesToaster> Okay... er entpackt mal...
<nevchen> TodesToaster:  du musst doch bei unetbootin gar nichts auswählen
<nevchen> lade doch einfach die passende iso runter
<nevchen> und gib das image an
<TodesToaster> Ja, hab das festgestellt
<TodesToaster> Wie gesagt. Er entpackt gerade
<bekks> Entpackt?
<TodesToaster> Ja, ich bin drin
<TodesToaster> Was muss ich da jetzt auswählen bei unetbootin?
<TodesToaster> Also im bootscreen, wenn man das so nennt
<TodesToaster> Also es gibt ganz viele auswahlmöglichkeiten... ich nehme mal default
<bekks> Unetbootin hat doch gar keinen Bootscreen.
<TodesToaster> Bootloader meinte ich
<bekks> Welche Möglichkeiten hast du da zur Auswahl?
<TodesToaster> Bin jetzt schon weiter... warte, ich neustarte
<TodesToaster> Default; Help; Command-line install; Expert install; command-line expert install; rescue mode; install ubuntu; check disc for defects; test memory; boot from first hard disk; expert; rescue a broken system; install ubuntu; install in expert mode; check disc for defects; rescue a broken system
<TodesToaster> Also ne ganze menge...
<bekks> Welches ISO hast du ganz genau heruntergeladen?
<TodesToaster> Ohh, zwischen Help und Command-line install habe ich Install vergessen
<TodesToaster> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<bekks> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil: die Alternate kann nur und ausschliesslich die command-line-Installation.
<TodesToaster> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Oneiric_Ocelot
<kubine> Title: Oneiric Ocelot › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> Von hier
<TodesToaster> Ja, die auswahl ist auch überschrieben mit UNetbootin
<TodesToaster> Ich denke nicht, dass der von der ISO kommt
<bekks> Unsinn.
<TodesToaster> Hab leider keine CD Rohlinge hier...
<bekks> Unetbootin "überschreibt" da nichts.
<bekks> Unetbootin macht nichts anderes, als das ISO so auf den USB Stick zu kopieren, dass du den Booten kannst.
<TodesToaster> Anscheinend schreibt er aber noch seinen eigenen krempel dazu
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks> Ich habe es gerade getestet :)
<TodesToaster> Wieso steht dann Unetbootin drüber?
<TodesToaster> Bekks: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21469441/unetbootin.jpg
<TodesToaster> Braucht man denn /swap überhaupt noch, wenn man 4gb ram hat?
<TodesToaster> Falls ja, wie gross sollte ich die ausfallen lassen?
<bekks> So groß wie den RAM, wenn du suspend2ram machen möchtest.
<ppq> TodesToaster: bei 4gb ram braucht man swap (nicht /swap!) nur, wenn man den ruhezustand nutzen möchte oder *sehr* arbeitsspeicherintensive sachen vorhat
<TodesToaster> Okay... man weiß nicht, ob ich das machen möchte, aber ich werde mir die option mal offen halten.
<ppq> in aktuellen ubuntuversionen geht normales hochfahren genau so schnell (wenn nicht schneller) als aufwachen aus dem ruhezustand. alelrdings hat man dann eben nicht seine ganzen programme sofort wieder offen
<TodesToaster> Naja... eigentlich galueb ich nicht, dass ich den jemals verwenden werde, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke
<ppq> naja, wenn du genug hdd hast, spricht jedenfalls nichts gegen swap
<TodesToaster> 80gb..
<bekks> Da tun 4GB auch nicht weh.
<TodesToaster> Joa.... Hast recht
<TodesToast> Hmm... hab jetzt ubuntu installiert und GRUB startet. Wenn ich ubuntu auswähle, fragt er mich auch schön brav nach meinem verschlüsselungspasswort, was ich korrekt eingebe. Dann hab ich n schwarzen bildschirm und oben links n orangenen blinkenden strich... hab ja erst gedacht, das wär n terminal, aber ich kann auch nicht schreiben
<TodesToast> Das einzige, was geht, ist der affengriff
<nevchen> TodesToast:  mal lange return drücken
<TodesToast> Tut sich nix
<nevchen> hmm hast du alles manuell nach der wiki anleitung gemacht?
<nevchen> nichts vergessen
<nevchen> übersehen?
<nevchen> mit dm-crypt und luks ?
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-07
<TodesToast> Hmm... schätze schon, ja
<TodesToast> Wenn ich starte sagt er
<TodesToast> Hmm... irgendwas mit cryptsetup successfull oder so
<TodesToast> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToast> Die anleitung hab ich benutzt
<TodesToast> Nein, eigentlich mehr die hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln/Alternate_Installation
<kubine> Title: Alternate Installation › System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> die hier funktioniert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> die andere kenn ich leider nicht
<TodesToast> "Unter Ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert diese Anleitung unter Umständen nicht, was im Forum unter system-verschluesseln-geht-mit-11-10-nicht-mehr (detaillierte Fehlermeldung) und cryptsetup-findet-luks-device-nicht dargestellt ist. Abhilfe schafft die Installation von der Alternate-CD."
<TodesToast> Das steht in deiner
<nevchen> hmm als hier ist ein rechner mit 11.10, mit dem es geht
<nevchen> *grybl*
<TodesToast> Hast du n update geamcht oder frisch installiert?
<nevchen> was du evtl. auch mal machen könntest wäre in grub beim start den paramater einzugeben, der dafür sorgt, dass dir alle bootmeldungen angezeigt werden
<nevchen> ich installiere immer frisch
<TodesToast> Wie mache ich das?
<TodesToast> Windows bootet übrigens noch
<TodesToast> Welcher parameter nevchen? Bin jetzt im grub und kann hier basteln...
<nevchen> hmm mal überlegen wie das war im grub konnte man glaube ich TAB drücken und dann werden die bootparameter angezeigt
<TodesToast> "e" glaube ich
<TodesToast> Zumindest komme ich so da hin
<nevchen> was für parameter stehen denn da?
<TodesToast> Warte mal, ich glaub, ich bin drin
<TodesToast> Hab jetzt einfach mal recovery gestartet und von da aus dann doch normal gebootet
<TodesToast> Jetzt hab ich aber nur n terminal
<TodesToast> Wie komme ich denn in ne grafische oberfläche?
<nevchen> musst mal googlen
<TodesToast> Gnome ist nicht drauf und ich kanns auch nicht installieren
<nevchen> TodesToast:  bei 11.10 ist doch unity dabei!?
<TodesToast> Ist nich beides dabei?
<TodesToast> Unity konnte ich aber auch weder starten, noch installieren. Habs ausprobiert
<nevchen> also ich würds mal mit der anleitung probieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> manchmal "verklemmt" sich auch einfach was bei der installation
<TodesToast> Hab jetzt gerade nochmal die partitionen gelöscht und mach es neu
<nevchen> wie sieht deine festplattenaufteilung aus?
<TodesToast> Erste partition ist von dell, nur 100mb groß aber ich wollte sie nich löschen. Fat16.
<TodesToast> Zweite partition ist NTFS, Windows drauf.
<TodesToast> Fünfte ist dann /boot mit ext4.
<TodesToast> Sechste ist die verschlüsselte
<nevchen> TodesToast:  und in der 6. legst du dann die virtuellen partitionen an?
<TodesToast> Ja, hab jetzt eben grad mal nur eine angelegt
<nevchen> TodesToast:  du brauchst aber mind. 2 virtuelle
<nevchen> besser 3
<TodesToast> Wozu?
<nevchen> eine virtuelle für root
<nevchen> eine für swap
<TodesToast> In der anleitung haben die root und swap. Ich hab jetzt mal swap weggelassen. Mal sehen, ob es läuft. Irgendwie kommt es mir vor, als würde er dieses mal länger für die installation brauchen, als letztes mal... ich geb bescheid, wenn ich durch bin
<nevchen> und evtl. noch eine für home
<nevchen> wieso swap weggelassen?
<nevchen> hast du soviel ram?
<TodesToast> 4gb
<nevchen> hmm würde dennoch einen swap anlegen
<TodesToast> Kann ich immer noch machen, wenn ich gleich feststelle, dass es wieder nicht funktioniert
<TodesToast> Joa toll... jetzt hat es geklappt, aber ich kann das lvm volume nicht mounten
<TodesToast> nevchen
<nevchen> TodesToaster:  wo klemmts genau?
<TodesToaster> Weiß grad nicht. Mir wird’s zu spät. Ich mach morgen weiter
<nevchen> ok
<TodesToaster> gn8
<micha_> Guten Morgen
<robert1> morgen zusammen, wie kann ich unter ubuntu 10.04 im anwendungsmenü die gastsitzung deaktivieren http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotonnjj6.png
<StefanT> robert1: vielleicht wird dir hiermit geholfen: http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2010/07/03/disabling-fast-user-switching-and-guest-access-in-gnome/
<robert1> StefanT: vielen dank erstmal, werde das mal abarbeiten
<robert1> StefanT: in einem posting steht "I just found the key you want: /apps/fast-user-switch-applet/show_guest_login" leider weiß ich nicht wo ich das finden kann, kannst du mir helfen?
<geser> das kannst du bequem mit dem gconf-editor ändern
<robert1> geser: aha, ja dann werd ich den mal installieren, danke
<Heiz3r> dconf
<Heiz3r> ups
<robert1> den key "/apps/fast-user-switch-applet/show_guest_login" kann ich in meinem Konfigurationseditor (2.30.0) für das GConf-Konfigurationssystem nicht finden
<robert1> schon /apps/fast-user-switch-applet/ finde ich nicht
<robert1> test
<robert1> "/desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_user_switching key" finde ich zwar, würde diese funktion aber gern behalten.
<robert1> wo genau finde ich den schlüssel im Konfigurationseditor um die Gastsitzung im Anwendungsmenü zu deaktivieren bzw. nicht anzeigen zu lassen?
<bekks> Dann such doch einfach nach "guest".
<robert1> bekks: "Suchmuster nicht gefunden"
<robert1> bekks: auch wenn ich Schlüsselnamen und Schlüsselwerte durchsuchen lasse, liefert mir die Suchfunktion vom Konfigurationseditor kein Suchergebnis.
<Funatiker> Ich verwende eine Intel 945GM in einem Thinkpad T60. Ich glaube, dass 3D-Beschleunigung o.Ä. nicht verwendet wird. z.B. Worlf Of Goo startet nicht. Wie kann ich die passenden Hardware-Treiber aktivieren?
<sdx23> Funatiker: die Karte kann näherungsweise nichts. /var/log/Xorg.0.log wird dir sagen welcher Treiber verwendet wird.
<robert1> Die Möglichkeit, sich passwortlos als Gast anzumelden entfernt man durch die Deinstallation des Paketes "gdm-guest-session"
<robert1> hab ich gerade gefunden
<robert1> stimmt das?
<sdx23> robert1: klingt plausibel. http://packages.ubuntu.com dort nach dem Paket suchen und in der Beschreibung nachsehen, was es tut.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<robert1> ok mach ich, danke
<robert1> hab das paket deinstalliert (Beschreibung: gdm extension for guest session) und werde jetzt gnome bzw. den PC neustarten, wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde hat es funktioniert, also vielen dank schonmal an alle helfenden.
<Funatiker> sdx23, atched intel as autoconfigured driver 0, Matched vesa … drivr 1, … fbdev … driver 2
<Fussel> hi
<Fussel> nu kommen zwei zeilen aus dem terminal
<Fussel> taunix@taunix-Inspiron-1210:~$ alsamixer
<Fussel> Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fussel> kommt nach dem versuch den alsa-treiber von realtek zu instalieren
<Fussel> ich weiß, es ist eine fremdquelle. aber keine ahnung wie ich sonst vernünftigen sound hier raus bekomm
<LupusE> g'morgen
<subz3r0> hi. kann es sein, dass proftpd aus den quellen kein tls unterstützt?
<subz3r0> "proftpd -l" sollte eigentlich "mod_tls.c" ausgeben. wird allerdings nicht angezeigt
<dadrc> subz3r0, "Include /etc/proftpd/tls.conf" in der proftpd.conf sollte das eigentlich lösen
<dadrc> falls es die nicht gibt, hier steht, was rein muss: http://thestorey.ca/wordpress/?p=94
<kubine> Title: Setting up Proftpd on Ubuntu Server 11.04 with TLS and virtual users | thestorey.ca (at thestorey.ca)
<subz3r0> dadrc, so hab ich es auch gemacht. bin der anleitung von proftpd.de gefolgt. allerdings steht da, dass man es erst testen soll mit "proftpd -l"
<subz3r0> also ob proftpd-basic schon damit übersetzt wurde...
<bekks> Crossposting is nicht schön.
<subz3r0> bekks, verstößt es gegen irgendwelche regeln?
<bekks> subz3r0: Es ist einfach nicht sonderlich höflich, und auf Freenode mag man das i.d.R. nicht.
<subz3r0> naja, solange ich da nicht gegen regeln verstoße, sollte es legitim sein.
<subz3r0> dadrc, danke für den link
<vectory_> also in neuköln soll es eben geschneit haben xD
<neuling> guten morgen zusammen
<neuling> hat jemand eine idee, wenn ich mp3s höre und multimedia fusion 2 in wine starte, haut es mir immer meinen sound raus... 
<neuling> also läuft weiter aber keinen sound mehr
<neuling> sind alle in feiertagsstimmung?
<neuling> soundkarte is onboard
<grossing> neuling, ein kleines bissl Geduld wirst schon mitbringen müssen. Gerüchten zufolge haben manche noch etwas das "Leben" genannt wird ;)
<KojiroAK> Gibt's für Westmere basierte Intels Grafiktreiber die WebGL unterstützen?
<KojiroAK> Google will mir da nicht so recht helfen. Die Suchwörter die was helfen wären auch schon sehr willkommen.
<dadrc> Was isn da drin?
<dadrc> Wiki sagt GMA HD, die funktionieren eigentlich mit dem i915
<KojiroAK> dadrc, da bin ich mir schon sicher, ich weiss nur, die Graphik ist in der "CPU" drin.
<KojiroAK> +nicht
<dadrc> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren ←
<kubine> Title: Liste der Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dadrc> Musst nur noch wissen, welche CPU du hast
<KojiroAK> dadrc, i5-470um
<KojiroAK> Hmm, ich dachte es gäbe mehr als ein GMA HD. Da gehört doch noch eine Nummer zu.
<dadrc> Bei den GMA ohne HD ja, Wiki weiß zumindest erstmal nichts davon.
<dadrc> Aber wie gesasgt, da sollte eigentlich der normale Treiber OpenGL-fähig sein
<KojiroAK> Ist OpenGL und WebGL wirklich das gleiche? Ich hab hier Chromium 17 und ich kriege immer wieder gesagt (bei diversen Seiten) "WebGL is nich"
<dadrc> OpenGL und WebGL haben erstmal *nichts* miteinander zu tun
<KojiroAK> dadrc, meine Frage war ja auch, ob WebGL unterstützt wird und nicht ob OpenGL unterstützt wird.
<hdp> Die Frage kann man wohl mit: "Kommt drauf an." beantworten, wenn man sich so die Google-Ergebnisse durchliest.
<KojiroAK> Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass es nach dem Update auf Precise gehen wird. Vielleicht sind einfach meine Treiber zu alt.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, argh. Sorry, hab ich total überlesen -.-
<KojiroAK> Ah, scheine wirklich zu alte Treiber zu haben.
<Pepi_> Hallo, ist es möglich KMail Mails in andere Formate, z.b. Thunderbird o.a. zu konvertieren. Das Gleiche gilt für das K-Adressbuch. Danke für Eure Hilfe :-)
<dAnjou> Pepi_: IMAP hilft bei sowas
<dAnjou> kann das dein mail-provider?
<Pepi_> dAnou: Das hilft mir hier nicht weiter, da ich bisher die Mails mit POP3 geholt habe.
<dAnjou> und natürlich keine kopie aufm server gelassen -.-
<sdx23> Pepi_: es gibt so generische Dinge wie mbox-files oder Maildir - einfach nachsehen, welches Format beide unterstützen und das dann nutzen.
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, ob das geht
<Pepi_> dAnjou: Natürlich habe ich keine Kopie auf dem Server gelassen.
<Pepi_> Das Format von Kmail ist das mailir-Format.
<sdx23> http://brunocornec.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/migrating-from-kmail-to-thunderbird/
<jokrebel> Pepi_: Notfalls alles nochmals an sich selber weiterleiten
<sdx23> und auch http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/Tools
<kubine> Title: KMail/Tools - KDE UserBase Wiki (at userbase.kde.org)
<sdx23> und auch das Import/Export-Tools Plugin für Thunderbird, das kann auch Maildir.
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> gibts es hier so ein paar "elektro" fachleute, also die selber löten etc.?
<jokrebel> snooky: Gut möglich (mich inklusive) ist hier aber leider Offtopic, da hier reiner Ubuntu-Support ist. Komm dafür lieber mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<snooky> ok
<Wedelviech> wie kann man den public-key  manuell dem ssh-server einverleiben?
<Fuchs> ja
<ppq> Wedelviech: ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@server
<Wedelviech> ppq, ich will aber manuell.
<Wedelviech> ich hab keine lust mir mit putty und dem win-terminal einen abzukämpfen
<ppq> in die ~/.ssh/authorized_keys packen
<ppq> aufm server
<Wedelviech> hab ich
<Wedelviech> ich gugg mal
<fornext> Während des  Kopieren eines großen Ordners (10GB) per Drag&Drop auf den Gnome Desktop wird mein Rechner unbenutzbar. Ist das Normal?
<hdp> Kommt drauf an. Bei einem P3 System hier ist es ähnlich.
<fornext> ne, ist schon ein neuer Rechner.
<apollo13> von welchem fs auch welches fs kopierst du?
<apollo13> innerhalb einer platte oder auf ne 2. etc…
<fornext> apollo13, innerhalb einer Platte. Ext4
<fornext> sogar innerhalb einer partition
<apollo13> zeig mal smartctl von der platte
<fornext> multcount ist off
<fornext> macht das was?
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> mach mal ein smartctl -a /dev/sda und zeig den output
<fornext> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UCHqd6JH
<fornext> Zu langsam ist die Platte nicht. Das Kopieren blockiert halt nur das System.
<jneuk> hi soll ich fsck auf /dev/md1 oder auf den festplatten von md1 laufen lassen, also /dev/sda1 laufen lassen?
<apollo13> fornext: caviar green platte?
<fornext> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gywScuhR
<fornext> apollo13, ja
<fornext> 5400
<apollo13> gut dann wundert nix
<apollo13> schmeiß weg und kauf was ordentliches^^
<fornext> Wie gesagt, die Geschwindigkeit ist ja OK, aber warum blockiert das System?
<apollo13> weil die io wohl auf 100% ist während dem kopieren
<fornext> ppq hats empfohlen.
<apollo13> ne caviar green? oO
<fornext> Ja. Schlecht ist sie ja auch nicht. Für den Preis war es OK. Nur warum blockiert das System? Nichtmal Surfen geht dann noch.
<apollo13> weil die platte crap ist?
<PBeck> hi
<fornext> Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass so ein Kopiervorgang eine niedrigere Priorität erhalten sollte, als die Zugriffe der laufenden Programme.
<fornext> hi P01nt3r 
<fornext> ups
<fornext> hi PBeck 
<P01nt3r> hi fornext :-)
<fornext> apollo13, wie gesagt Multcount ist deaktiviert. Vielleicht liegt es daran.
<fornext> weiß aber nicht, ob das für sata Platten noch eine Rille spielt.
<apollo13> kA, aber bei caviar green hat sich für mich jeglicher support erledigt, bei den platten ists nicht wert irgendwelche energien reinzustecken
<fornext> R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16	Current = 0
<fornext> Da die Platte in meinem Rechner ist, ist es mir schon wert.
<apollo13> verständlich, aber mir nicht (sry, aber ich hab mit den platten schon genug probleme gehabt)
<fornext> apollo13, kannst du denn mal schauen was bei dir hdparm anzeigt?
<apollo13> ich hab keine festplatte
<apollo13> also zumindest keine bewegliche, macht jeden vergleich umsonst
<fornext> praktisch
<fornext> Für OS wäre ne kleine ganz praktisch.
<apollo13> ja, ich hab außer für große datenstorage nur mehr ssds
<apollo13> ich kann dir gerne hdparm zeigen, aber das ist bei denen eher kaputt…
<apollo13> fornext: mit was hast du die multcount sachen angezeigt? ich kann mal bei unseren platten im storage gucken, glaub aber das war nur ide relevant
<apollo13> ah hdparm, ist hier auch off
<fornext> mit hdparm. Und ja, ich glaube auch dass es wie dma nur bei den ide Platten ne Rolle spielt.
<PBeck> hi fornext ;)
<fornext> apollo13, wenn ich im Hintergrund was größeres Installiere und dabei greift der Rechner ebenfalls intensiv auf die Platte zu, dann wird das System auch nicht langsam. Schon seltsam.
<cranK> ich bräuchte mal hilfe. ich habe ubuntu 11.10 auf meinen asus laptop als basisbetriebssystem installiert. nach der installation und dem neustart habe ich nur ein schwarzen bildschirm und einen curser der links oben blink.
<Funatiker> cranK, schon mal mit Strg+Alt+F1-5 versucht die Konsole zu wechseln?
<th3cli3nt> hallo Com, ich bräuchte mal bitte eine Info von euch .... was kann man derzeit unter kde als irc client ( sollte sicherheit bieten und immer aktualisiert werden) und als Instand Messenger verwenden ? Als Instand Chat Client wollte ich Kopete nehmen aber laut Wiki soll der bloß bis kde3.x laufen ?!!?..was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?
<bekks> Laut welchem Wiki?
<th3cli3nt> ubuntuusers
<ppq> th3cli3nt: kopete läuft auch wunderbar in kde4, das kann man gut nehmen. als irc client kann ich konversation wärmstens empfehlen, wird auch aktiv entwickelt
<th3cli3nt> Konversation noch eher als Quassel ?
<ppq> th3cli3nt: das ist geschmackssache, guck dir halt beide an
<th3cli3nt> das wollt i ch ja vermeiden ^^ daher die Frage an euch die mit dem jeweiligen Programm Erfahrung haben
<jokrebel> th3cli3nt: Ich hab hier gerne Konversation obwohl ich _kein_ KDE nutze.
<th3cli3nt> hattest quassel schon mal im Einsatz?
<Fuchs> th3cli3nt: ich empfehle Konversation und Kopete, ebenfalls. 
<jokrebel> th3cli3nt: Aber "Erfahrungsberichte" und "Meinungen" sind in diesem Channel eher falsch aufgehoben.
<Fuchs> th3cli3nt: Konversation ist (imo) besser in KDE integriert und hat einige nuetzlichen Features. Aber probier halt beide aus, weil fuer "welches Programm ist am besten" ist der Kanal hier eher falsch
<th3cli3nt> na das hört sich ja schon mal prima an
<Fuchs> th3cli3nt: wir koennen das sonst gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besprechen
<th3cli3nt> ja wart ich join mal
<bullgard4> Ich habe Firefox 11.0 umgestellt auf die Darstellung ohne Menüleitste. Mit welchem Tasturkürzel ruft man die Schaltfläche "Firefox" auf? 
<apollo13> wäre der mozilla firefox irc channel dafür nicht sinnvoller?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Vollbild? F11? …und ist Firefox 11.0 denn überhaupt schon in nem _aktuellen_ Ubuntu?
<apollo13> jokrebel: ubuntu spielt doch inzwischen zeitnah updates ein?!
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ja, Firefox 11.0 ist jetzt in Ubuntu 11.10.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Drücken von F11 hat eine andere Funktion als das Poitioneieren des Cursors auf die Schaltfläche "Firefox" und dann die linke Maustaste zu drücken.
<michaanfaenger> hi, mal eine ganz doofe Frage: ich sitze gerade hier an meinem Ubuntu rechner. An meiner Fritzbox hängt ein VDR (Linux), wie kann ich jetzt von einem Terminal auf diesen VDR kommen?
<bekks> michaanfaenger: ssh
<michaanfaenger> dann gebe ich im Terminal ssh:vdr ein?
<apollo13> wow
<apollo13> michaanfaenger: was soll :vdr machen?
<bekks> michaanfaenger: Nein.
<michaanfaenger> naja, ich will halt irgendwie in das Homeverzeichnis vom VDR
<bekks> ! ssh > michaanfaenger 
<Fuchs> michaanfaenger: so einfach ist es leider nicht
<kubine>  michaanfaenger: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<Fuchs> michaanfaenger: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh  
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> ! einsteiger > michaanfaenger 
<kubine>  michaanfaenger: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<michaanfaenger> habe ich alles schon gelesen, mir ist aber trotzdem nicht klar, wie ich über das Terminal in das Homeverzeichnis vom VDR komme :-(
<jokrebel> michaanfaenger: Und auf der VDR-Maschine muss ein ssh-Server am laufen sein.
<michaanfaenger> ssh server läuft
<jokrebel> michaanfaenger: ssh IP.des.VDR.Rechners
<michaanfaenger> ok, super, danke!
<upp> hallo, wenn ich arch eingebe habe ich i686 als ausgabe aber mein Prozezor ist nur i386, ist ausgabe von arch richtig
<Fuchs> ich bezweifle stark, dass Dein Prozessor nur i386 ist
<upp> wie kann mann sicher sein
<upp> uname sagt das er x86 ist
<Fuchs> was ist das fuer ein Prozessor? 
<Fuchs> wenn er neuer ist als 4 Jahre oder so und x86: ist i686
<upp> intel
<bullgard4> upp: "[21:09]	upp	wie kann mann sicher sein": z. B.  mittels lshw
<Fuchs> das ist nun nicht sehr aussagekraeftig 
<upp> und wie kann ich sicher sein dass mein ubuntu x86 ist
<Fuchs> uname -m 
<upp> so was mich verwirrt ist:  uname -p -> i686 uname -i -> i386 und uname -m -> i686
<jokrebel> 2:1 für 686 *renn*
<hdp> Ja, das komm daher, weil du die Dokumentation zu uname nicht gelesen hast.
<upp> hast du es gelesen hdp?
<upp> gute fuer dich
<apollo13> upp: das war ein nett gemeinter hinweis an dich, dass du mal schauen mögest was -p/-i/-m bedeuten
<qqq212> was kann ich tun, damit meine lvm VG's beim start erkannt werden?
<USCluke> Hallo Leute, ich habe beim Rechner meiner Eltern Ubuntu11.10 installiert, nun startet der Rechner nichtmehr. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das heisst wie weit er hochfährt deswegen kann ich das nur erklären/beschreiben, ist jemand da der mir helfen könnte ?
<apollo13> im grub den ersten eintrag editieren und quiet und splash entfernen -- dann solltest du sehen was passiert
<bekks> USCluke: Dann mach doch mal ein Bild davon, was da passiert.
<bekks> Oder beschreib uns was du siehst.
<USCluke> ok einen Moment ich mache ein Bild
<qqq212> 7bsd
<USCluke> Ok hab grad keine Kamera da Aber ich Tipps schnell ab Moment !
<USCluke> http://pastebin.com/QVpz3mHD   das sind die letzten 2 Zeilen wenn ihr mehr braucht (wovon ich leider ausgehe) dann sagts bescheid
<kubine> Title: Starting save kernel messages [OK] Stopping save kernel messages [OK] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> USCluke: Wir brauchen alles.
<USCluke> ok das dauert kurz ;)
<guntbert> USCluke: hast kein Handy fürs Foto?
<USCluke> ja doch aber kein SD-karten adapter
<USCluke> und hier ist weder W-Lan noch Datennetz ...
<USCluke> dauert noch mom ;)
<Wolfsherz> Ich benutze Win7/Ubuntu als Dualboot-Variante mit Grub2 als Bootloader. Wenn ich Ubuntu gestartet habe, und den PC neustarte, bootet der PC meistens noch während des Bootvorgangs, einfach neu (nur 1 mal!). Das passiert dann erst wieder, wenn ich zwischendurch erneut in Ubuntu gebootet habe. Hat davon schon einmal jemand was gehört und vielleicht eine Lösung?
<USCluke> so fertig: http://pastebin.com/Enjx4uKq
<kubine> Title: *Starting bluetooth [OK] *PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions san - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das nennt man "Bootvorgang" :)
<USCluke> hmm.. hihi Ok ;)
<USCluke> naja aufjedenfall steht er dort schon seit langem ;)
<USCluke> hat jemand ne Idee wie ich jetzt weitermachen könnte ?!
<jokrebel> Die CAPS/NUM/SCROLL LEDs blinken nicht zufällig?
<USCluke> naja die tolle Funktastatur meiner Eltern hat die LED's nicht, nur an dem Empfänger, und da blinken sie nicht
<jokrebel> USCluke: Geht STRG+ALT+F2 in eine Konsole?
<USCluke> jop tty2
<USCluke> soll ich mich einloggen ?!
<bekks> Ja.
<USCluke> ok drin
<USCluke> aber halt nix grafisches
<bekks> Natürlich nicht. Nennt man ja auch Terminal :)
<USCluke> jup
<bekks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<bekks> Und die URL, die Du dann bekommst, brauchen wir.
<USCluke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919433/   er sagt aber zuvor: No LSB modules are available.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> wieso 10.10 und nicht gleich 11.10?
<bekks> Das ist doch 11.10 bei ihm?
<jokrebel> augenwisch. 
<USCluke> is doch 11.10 ?!
 * jokrebel hat sich verschaut; sorry
<USCluke> hehe passiert den Besten ;)
<bullgard4> USCluke: Nopaste bitte einmal den Inhalt der Datei /var/Log/dmesg.0
<bullgard4> s/Log/log/
<USCluke> /var/Log oder den anderen pfad ?!
<bekks> Den anderen.
<USCluke> s/Log/log ?
<bullgard4> ja
<guntbert> USCluke: das heisst: ersetz 'L' durch 'l'
<guntbert> USCluke: also /var/log/dmesg.0
<USCluke> ok
<USCluke> danke :D
<USCluke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919488/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> USCluke: Diese Datei sieht auf den ersten Blick OK aus.
<USCluke> Ok 
<USCluke> kann das an der Graka liegen ?!
<USCluke> also evtl. an dem Modell ?
<bullgard4> USCluke: Unter Windows hat die doch funktioniert?
<USCluke> naja heute hat sie unter Windows ab und zu aussetzer gehabt, aber nach nem Neustart gings wieder
<bullgard4> USCluke: Bitte beschreibe diese "Aussetzer" verbal etwas genauer.
<USCluke> ok
<USCluke> Naja da sind Schaltflächen schwarz geworden und dann hatte er noch ca. 8 Farben... allerdings war der LogonScreen immer perfekt ... also z.b. wenn ich in Taskmanager bin
<USCluke> und die Schaltflächen haben geflackert
<bullgard4> Hm. (Daraus kann ich persönlich nicht viel schließen, außer daß "da etwas nicht in Ordnung ist".) Bitte nopaste einmal den Inhalt der Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<USCluke> warum ich eigentlich gefragt hab: bei meinem Notebook war das auch so, dass es an der Graka lag ... hab soeine "tolle" nvidia GeForce GT 540M, die ists jetzt aber anscheinen die Onboard vom i5 meine aktivierte
<USCluke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919502/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> USCluke: Es "riecht" danach, daß Dein Fehler mit Deiner Grafikkarte zusammenhängt.
<USCluke> ok
<bullgard4> USCluke: Eine wichtige Zeile ist Zeile 195: "[  4056.912] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!"
<USCluke> ok
<bullgard4> Ubuntu konnte Deine Grafikkarte nicht richtig ansteuern.
<USCluke> ok
<USCluke> defekt oder hat er kein Treiber ?!
<bullgard4> Du benögtigst wahrscheinlich einen anderen Grafikkartentreiber.
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.
<USCluke> hmm... woher bekomm ich einen solchen ?
<bekks> USCluke: Welche Grafikkarte ganz genau hast Du denn?
<USCluke> nvidia GeForce 8400 GS
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lspci 
<USCluke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/919517/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard4> USCluke: Hast Du den Artikel gelesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabeger%C3%A4te/Grafikkarten?
<kubine> Title: Grafikkarten › Ausgabegeräte › Hardwaredatenbank › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<USCluke> haha da steht Läuft bedingt ...
<bullgard4> USCluke: Dieser Artikel hilft Dir offenbar wenig; er ist zu alt.
<USCluke> also ich hab schon echt immer ein Glück was das angeht ...
<USCluke> woher weiss ich ob die Passiv gekühlt ist !?
<bullgard4> USCluke: Du hast Ubuntu 11.10? (Ich habs schon wieder vergessen.)
<USCluke> jop
<bullgard4> USCluke: Hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110326/ubuntu-11-10-nvidia-geforce-8400-gs-driver-support sagt jemand bei dem gleichen Problem wie Deinem: "nvidia latest 295 drivers which I installed via x-swat ppa, it runs and installs fine here."
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 11.10, Nvidia GeForce 8400 gs driver support? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<USCluke> ok und wie installiere ich den Treiber ?!
<bullgard4> USCluke: Hier ist ein zweiter Ratschlag für Dich: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115477/get-and-install-nvidia-geforce-8400-gs-driver
<kubine> Title: Get and install Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS driver - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<USCluke> ok das mach ich jetzt mal
<USCluke> .D
<USCluke> danke euch schonmal im vorraus ;)
<USCluke> jetzt hab ich den Treiber auf nen USB Stick aber der PC meiner Eltern erkennt diesen nicht ...
<USCluke> wenn ich ls /media mache ist da nichts
<bullgard4> USCluke: Ich bin schon sehr müde und gehe schlafen. Hoffentlich findest Du noch einen Helfer
<USCluke> ok trotzdem vielen Dank !!
#ubuntu-de 2012-04-08
<kaan> hey, bissl komisch klingende frage: gibt es ne möglichkeit, die lautstärke höher als eigentlich möglich zu stellen? 
<kaan> es gibt ja manchmal filme / musik, die viel leiser sind, als andere, und man auf höchster lautstärke nur wenig hört
<thunkee> kaan: hängt wohl eher von hardware und anwendung ab ... meine sounkarte kann verstärken in den einstellungen ... vlt gibts auch player die hochrechnen
<brk_> hi .. hab da mal ne frage die nicht zwangsläufig auf ubuntu zielt .. ich hatte ein multiboot system vista/ubuntu und wollte nun wieder zurück zu vista und ubuntu in ne vm setzen. hat auch alles super geklappt, nur viel mir jetzt auf, dass ich 1-2 daten vergessen habe rüberzunehmen
<brk_> ich habe die partition von ubuntu noch auf der festplatte und hab mit ext2fsd über windows auch zugriff, aber irgendwie scheint da vieles zu fehlen .. kein /var/www, kein apache nirgendwo .. woran liegt das ?
<danny> Hi, ich  versuche gerade ubuntu 11.10 auf meinem rechner zu installieren, allerdings nach der installation startet einfach windows, und ich bekomme keinen bootloader? kann das eventeull dami zusammenhängen das der PC ein efi und kein bios mehr hat?
<allegro_> moin und Frohe Ostern
<Kawada> Morgen an alle. Ich bin seit langen mal wieder zu Ubuntu geweckselt. Nun würde mich aber mal Interessieren ob man die Programme noch Manuell ändern kann. Früher konnte man ja das Startmenu etwas editieren. Ist das unter 11.10 auch noch möglich?
<apollo13> jein, ich denk schon das es geht, glaube aber nicht dass ubuntu dafür ne grafische oberfläche mitliefert
<apollo13> (ist aber mit vorsicht zu genießen, ich hab schon lang nix mehr mit unity getan)
<Kawada> Ich finde das Design ja nicht schlecht. Aber im Vergleich zu früher kann man ziemlich wenig am System ändern :(
<Kawada> Bzw. man muss sich mit Zusatzprogrammen Helfen.
<jokrebel> Kawada: Ist doch gut so. Für den, der es mag wie es ist, fehlt unnötiger Balast. Wer es unbedingt geändert haben will kann es mittels Nachinstallation problemlos haben.
<jokrebel> Kawada: Was aber bisher den eigentlich Sinn dieses Channels nur minimal streift. _Was_ willst Du denn konkret geändert haben? (Oder nur meckern? Dann bitte woanders oder wenigstens nebenan im Offtopic)
<Kawada> Nein nein nich Meckern :)
<Kawada> Ich habe zum Beispiel im Moment das Problem das in der Liste wo die Installierten Programme Aufgelistet sind Programme stehen die ich schon längst wieder deinstalliert habe.
<Kawada> Bei einigen Anwendungen fehlen auch die Icons
<Kawada> z.B. xdiagnose, Nach dateien Suchen...
<jokrebel> Unter "zuletzt Verwendet" könnte es schon sein, dass auch (noch) Programme stehen, welche inzwischen deinstalliert sind.
<jokrebel> Kawada: Also ich hab auch dafür ein Icon. Vielleicht fehlen Dir ja ein paar Pakets. Wann, wie hast Du das Ubuntu denn installiert?
<Kawada> Via DVD gestern abend.
<Kawada> Alle Updates drauf.
<musicmatze> Hallo!
<Kawada> Nur Anwendungen aus dem Software Center Installiert.
<musicmatze> Ich habe Probleme beim einrichten von Ubuntustudio mit meiner ESI Juli@ soundkarte. Kann mir jemand helfen? (In den englischen channels kanns anscheinend niemand!)
<musicmatze> und zwar bekomme ich Jack nicht zum rennen. Ich hoff jemand kann mir helfen, ich arbeite schon seit letzter woche daran
<jokrebel> Kawada: Na wenn es eh noch die grundinstallation ist könntes ja gefahrlos mal "ubuntu-desktop" reinstallieren.
<Kawada> Ist das ein Anderer Desktop?
<jokrebel> Kawada: Nein - ein Metapaket.
<Kawada> Über das Terminal?
<jokrebel> musicmatze: IIRC ist das kein offizieller Ableger und wird hier nicht supportet.
<trekkme> gerade thunderbird 11.0.1 via ppa repo auf lucid installiert und nun verursachr thunderbird einen konstanten cpu load von mindestens 50%, ist das was bekanntes wofürs nen fix gibt?
<musicmatze> wie? 
<jokrebel> Kawada: Ja - mach aber erst mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" und paste den kompletten output auf einen Nopasteservice und gib uns den Link.
<Kawada> Moment muss erstmal nach dem Essen sehen.
<jokrebel> trekkme: Das fragst besser die/den wo das PPA her ist.
<Kawada> Bin gleich wieder da.
<trekkme> ok, ist das offizielle launchpad repo von mozilla
<jokrebel> trekkme: Ein PPA ist ein PPA und deshalb nichts "offizielles" - da stecken oft auch nur Einzelpersonen dahinter.
<jokrebel> !PPA > trekkme:
<kubine>  trekkme:: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<trekkme> ist mir schon klar, was ich da tue und woher das kommt. werds woanders klären, aber trotzdem danke
<jokrebel> trekkme: Solang Du nicht mal erzählst, aus _welchem_ PPA Du das hast, kann man nur mutmaßen.
<Kawada> http://nopaste.info/033aa1e02e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<jokrebel> Kawada: Alles bitte, nicht nur die letzten Zeilen.
<jokrebel> Kawada: Und inclusive den eigegebenen Befehlen.
<Kawada> Mehr steht nicht.
<Kawada> Ah sorry...
<Kawada> Fehler gefunden
<Kawada> Und noch einmal...
<jokrebel> !Enter > Kawada: Außerdem prellt Deine Punkt-Taste.
<kubine>  Kawada: Außerdem prellt Deine Punkt-Taste.: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<trekkme> kommt hier her: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<kubine> Title: Index of /mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Kawada> http://nopaste.info/440b885f5c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Kawada> Was meinst du mit prellt?
<jokrebel> trekkme: Und wie hast Du das hinzugefügt/installiert? Ist dass das hier? https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.lucid.ppa 
<kubine> Title: thunderbird.lucid.ppa : Code : Mozilla Thunderbird (at code.launchpad.net)
<Kawada> Und was muss ich jetzt machen?
<jokrebel> Kawada: Und danach dann auch nochmal das "apt-get upgrade" ausgeführt? Mit selbem Ergebnis? Und wieso eigentlich backports? Und: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prellen ;-)
<kubine> Title: Prellen – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Kawada> http://nopaste.info/7d2efea10a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Kawada> Was meinst du mit Backports?
<trekkme> hinzugefügt über "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable" installiert über "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade" da vorher schon der 3'er drauf war, ists dann beim upgrade reingelaufen...
<jokrebel> trekkme: Dann das hier: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-stable . Dort steht auch wen man bei Bugs kontakten soll.
<kubine> Title: Thunderbird Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<Kawada> Also laut Terminal habe ich bereits den neusten Desktop
<trekkme> will do...
<jokrebel> Kawada: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen#lucid-backports -> Zitat: "Man sollte aus den Backports nur gezielt einzelne Programme installieren, die man wirklich braucht"
<kubine> Title: Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kawada> Das sind schon von haus aus drin
<jokrebel> Kawada: Was ich versuchen würde: Backports aus den Paketquellen nehmen; nochmals ein update/upgrade
<Kawada> Wie kann man die entfernen?
<Kawada> Wenn die so schlecht sind warum sind die dann da drin?
<jokrebel> Kawada: Synaptic -> Einstellungen -> Paketquellen -> Aktualisierung -> Haken raus bei "nicht unterstützte Aktualisierungen (backports) - Und, ja. Den Haken hast Du selbst gesetzt.
<Kawada> Sind das die Softwarequellen von drittanbietern wärend des Setup's?
<Kawada> Das hatte ich mit ausgewählt.
<Kawada> Synaptic habe ich noch nicht Installiert
<Kawada> Soll das wie Standart oder mit Erweiterungen Installiert werden?
<Kawada> Standard
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> Kawada: An die Paketquellen kommst Du IIRC auch über das Softwarecenter ran.
<jokrebel> Kawada: über Bearbeiten - Softwarepaketquellen
<Kawada> Ja da bin ich drin, aber wo finde ich die einträge?
<Kawada> Da sindmehrer Reiter, aber in keinem Finde Quellen?
<jokrebel> Kawada:  -> Aktualisierung -> Haken raus bei "nicht unterstützte Aktualisierungen (backports) - Und, ja. Den Haken hast Du selbst gesetzt.
<papachaotica> in einer gui jemandem zu erklaehren klick da und dann da ist nicht praktikabel, wenn man den desktop nicht sieht. Bitte oeffne ein terminal und mache dort ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" und paste das
<jokrebel> papachaotica: OK - viel Spaß ich muss jetzt eh los.
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit - bis später vielleicht.
<Kawada> Wurde mir schon gesagt das ich den gesetzt habe, aber wann? Wärend der Installation?
<Kawada> OK die Backports sind draußen. Vielen Dank, aber die Icons fehlen immer noch :(.
<TheInfinity> Kawada: du musst die entsprechende software schon neu installieren
<TheInfinity> Kawada: im moment hast du die verbugte software drauf
<TheInfinity> kA um welche software es ging :)
<Kawada> Nur wegen dem Backports?
<TheInfinity> Kawada: ich weiss nicht was genau dein problem ist, da war ich noch nicht online
<TheInfinity> Kawada: aber backports können eine menge chaos anrichten, ja.
<Kawada> OK danke. Das werde ich mir für die nächste Installation merken :D
<kennen> Hi, ich versuche gerade Ubuntu auf meinem Rechner zu installieren(11.10), leider funktioneirt das ganze noch nicht so, bei der installation erkennt er meine windows partition nicht, also ihabe ich meine Festplatte fix mit der SysRescu CD geteilt und eine neue Partition für Ubuntu erstellt. Danach hab ich Ubuntu auf die erstellte Partition installiert.   Beim Booten allerdings startet sich Windows, kein Ubuntu, kein grup :-( Kann da
<kennen> s mit dem EFI zusammenhängen?
<kennen> So, jetzt hab ich glaube den ganzen MBR übern Jordan geschickt... Wenn ich jetzt eine IBoot CD einlege, zeigt bekomme ich dort nur die Windows Partition angezeigt, kein Ubuntu, bin etwas verloren :-(
<ppq> kennen: an deiner stelle würde ich eine ubuntu live-cd starten (auch 11.10, gleiche architektur!) und von dort aus grub installieren, das sollte dann theoretisch auch windows erkennen
<ppq> kennen: sieh dich mal hier um http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> die abschnitte installation und reparatur dürften von interesse sein
<ppq> bei reparatur insbesondere http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD - auf grundlage von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kennen> qqp: Ok, ich werde das mal ausprobieren, alleridngs ist auf der Partition gerade ein openSuse, welches bei der Installation von grup mächtig gekotzt hatte^^ Soll ich jetzt erst wiedder Ubuntu installieren und danach via LiveCD den Grup wiederherstellen?
<ppq> jo
<ppq> qqp, das ist mal was neues :D
<kennen> ppq: sry^^
<kennen> Hm keine Grafiktreiber, das könnte bei ATI eklig werden... :(
<ppq> kennen: was für ein gerät hast du da denn? llano/zacate?
<kennen> ppq: Meinst den Herstellet der Grafikkarte?
<ppq> kennen: ich meine deinen rechner. :)
<ppq> inkl. grafikkarte (welche genau?)
<kennen> Mom ich Poste dir fix in pastebin
<kennen> ppq: Ok vergiss das mit dem Pastebin, unter windows bekommt man ja keine Infos raus -.-
<kennen> CPU: Intel i5.2500k -> 3,30GHz
<kennen>  | Grafik: AMD Radeon HG 6900 Series
<kennen>  2048MB Grafikspeicher, Hersteller kann ich dir leider gerade nicht sagen, aber ich Tippe mal auf ASUS
<ppq> kennen: (war grad essen) ok, dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich den proprietären ati treiber. installier in ubuntu dann einfach das paket "fglrx", wenn du nach der installation zum grub reparieren ins system chrootest
<kennen> ppq: Hatte es gerade in der LiveCD über die Treiber von 3. anbitern funktion probiert, da hat er leider keinen gefunden... Kenne es bei ATI nur das das immer ein Großer aufstand war :-(
<ppq> kennen: dann installier ubuntu mal mit der alternate cd
<kennen> ppq: Und dann?^^
<ppq> kennen: dann chrooten, grub fixen, fglrx installieren und rebooten. :)
<kennen> ppq: Ok ich werde das mal ausprobieren... muss gerade aqllerdings das handy meine freundin wieder fixxen... ich berichte päter obs geklaptt hat^
<ppq> viel erfolg
<LupusE> hi
<dariebi> Hallo Leute, weiss jemand an was es liegen könnte, dass meine externe Festplatte nicht richtig gelesen werden kann?
<mrkramps> dariebi: fehlermeldung?
<dariebi> mrkramps: nein ich kann die Festplatte zwar lesen, aber die gespeicherten Dateien nicht verwenden, z.B. mp3's brennen.
<dariebi> Die Berechtigung kann ich ausschliessen. Ich bin befugt zu lesen/schreiben.
<mrkramps> mein hirn arbeitet gerade im recovery modus - sorry, mir fällt dazu gerade mal so gar nix ein
<mrkramps> welches dateisystem verwendet deine externe festplatte denn?
<mrkramps> und ist die über USB oder eSATA angeschlossen?
<dariebi> mrkramps: USB Anschluss, ich muss erst nachsehen welches Dateisystem verwendet wird,
<dariebi> Wie kann ich denn nachsehen welches Dateisystem verwendet wird, in den Festplatenn-eigenschaften habe ich nichts gefunden
<Overloadcrash> hi @ all
<dariebi> hi
<dariebi> mount
<dariebi> Oh sorry, wollte ins Terminal schreiben :-)
<Overloadcrash> kommt vor^^
<dreamon_> Habe einen delock 61534 videograbber -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx -> 61534 Delock USB 2.0 Video Grabber Details {de} mit modprobe em28xx card=19 und Input 1 für S-Video gehts .. 
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich das aber mache, dann bekomme ich -> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/emc2, it will be ignored in a future release.
<dreamon_> Was heißt das..?
<bekks> Dass in einem zukünftigen Release alle Dateien in /etc/modprobe.d/ ignoriert werden werden.
<dreamon_> Heißt das im Umkehrschluß, der Treiber ist eingebunden..?
<bekks> Das kannst Du mit "dmesg" und lsmod nachprüfen.
<dreamon_> Sieht glaub ganz gut aus -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/920470/ -> em28xx                 93691  0  -> v4l2_common            15793  3 tuner,saa7115,em28xx
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Wie kann ich am einfachsten /dev/video1 oder /dev/video0 anzeigen lassen?
<bekks> Mit ls -lha /dev/video*
<dreamon_> bekks, Ok. Zeigt beide an.. wenn die beide angezeigt werden.. dann man dann vom Funktionieren ausgehen?
<dreamon_> dann(1) = Kann
<bekks> Nein, kann man nicht.
<bekks> Mach genau das mit diesen Devices, wofür sie vorgesehen sind - wenn das funktioniert, dann funktionieren sie.
<dreamon_> Das ist ja eine v4l2 .. so wie ich das sehe. Mit welchem Programm spiel ich sowas am einfachsten ab?
<jBart> vlc
<dreamon_> jBart, Wie macht man das dort auf.. ich gehe auf Aufnahmegerät und gebe bei video /dev/video0 oder /dev/video1 an .. aber ich höre nur den Ton vom Microfon aber kein Bild
<jBart> dreamon_, weiß ich dann leider auch nicht weiter
<bekks> Das ist also eine DVB-T/x Karte, ja?
<bekks> Dann nimm kaffeine, konfigurier es (falls DVBT) und mach einen Sendersuchlauf.
<dreamon_> Ne ist es nicht.. ist nur ein Videograbber.. will meine Alten VHS dinger auf MPEG ziehen.. 
<jBart> woher bekommt der vidoegrabber sein audio?
<dreamon_> Auch von dem USB Gerät..
<dreamon_> lsusb zeigt->  Bus 002 Device 009: ID eb1a:2861 eMPIA Technology, Inc. -> Wenn ich das usb teil öffne steht em2860
<dreamon_> Ich glaub ich nehme besser windows zum Grabben. In Virtualbox läufts leider auch nicht.. Ich hasse es Windows zu nehmen.
<dreamon_> Wie debuggt man sowas.. um zu sehen wo der Fehler herkommt?
<dreamon> oder um zu sehen ob ueberhaupt daten kommen?
<bekks> Wieso läufts das in vbox nicht? USB devices durchreichen und gut. Ein Framegrabber ist kein multi personality device.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Die ID bringt mich hierhin: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/easycap-dc60-stk-1160-usb-2-0-audio-und-video/ vielleicht hilft Dir das ja was (von mir ungelesen!)
<kubine> Title: easycap dc60 stk 1160 usb 2.0 Audio und Video Grabber Treiber für Linux › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> da ich fuer windows die treiber nicht mehr hatte, und den grabber auf dualboot unter xp installiert hatte. hab ich sda1 direkt eingebunden.. da brachte der grabber kein bild
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Du musst dann ja auch noch das USB GErät komplett durchreichen - hast du das auch getan?
<krien> hi
<dreamon> was verstehst du unter komplett durchreichen?
<bekks> Man muss der VM auch sagen, dass die das USB Gerät nutzen soll.
<dreamon> ich hab das geraet mit klick auf usb angemeldet..
<bekks> Wo angemeldet?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und das Wiki dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EasyCAP_DC60_USB_Audio_und_Videograbber
<dreamon> er zeigts dann im geraetemanager von windows an
<kubine> Title: EasyCAP DC60 USB Audio und Videograbber › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel, ich zieh mir das mal rein..
<krien> wenn ich 64 bit windows habe, brauch ich dann auch ne 64-bit ubuntu version?
<bekks> Ubuntu hat nichts mit Windows zu tun.
<bekks> Gar nichts.
<krien> ist es dann egal?
<bekks> Ja.
<krien> ok danke
<bekks> Ich persönlich würde 64Bit immer dann verwenden, wenn es technisch möglich ist.
<krien> wenn ich windows und ubuntu auf dem selben rechner laufen lassen will, geht das nur mit wubi oder kann ich auch mit ner cd installieren?
<bekks> Du kannst das parallel installieren oder auch in einer virtuellen Maschine. Von Wubi würde ich Abstand halten.
<krien> warum?
<bekks> Weil das freiwillig niemand supporten möchte.
<ppq> dreamon: die meldung von vorhin bedeutet nur, dass du dateien in /etc/modprobe.d/ besser xyz.conf nennen solltest. alle dateien, die nicht das .conf am ende haben, werden bald ignoriert.
<dreamon_> ppq, Da ich damit noch nie was gemacht habe, ignorier ich diese Meldung einfach..
<sash_> Morjen zusammen. Ich versuche gerade, Virtualbox-4.1 unter Lucid Lynx (10.04) ans Laufen zu bekommen. Habe das Oracle-Repository hinzugefügt (deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid contrib), uname -a: Linux jan-ubuntu 3.0.0-13-generic #22~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 3 14:28:51 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux, linux-headers-3.0.0-13 installiert, aber /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup meldet Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.0.0-13-gener
<kubine> Title: Index of /virtualbox/debian/ (at download.virtualbox.org)
<ppq> dreamon_: benenn die datei doch einfach um, das tut nicht weh. 'sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/emc2 /etc/modprobe.d/emc2.conf'
<sash_> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<ppq> sash_: probier stattdessen mal 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-4.1', statt das manuell per initscript bauen zu lassen
<sash_> ppq: Auch gemacht, gleicher Fehler.
<dreamon_> ppq, Ok geschehen
<sash_> Ich meine, die entsprechenden Pfade existieren so auch nicht.
<sash_> Das sind andere, die da bei der Installation der Kernel-Headers angelegt werden.
<jokrebel> !512 > sash_:
<kubine>  sash_:: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<ppq> sash_: probier sonst mal das virtualbox-4.1 aus dem oneiric zweig, vielleicht hat sich das ja geändert und es liegt daran, dass du linux 3.0 in lucid verwendest
<sash_> Ach, ich hab das linesplit-Addon nicht geladen, sorry.
<sash_> Ach, gehört der 3er da gar nicht rein? Ich hatte das Problem aber auch mit 2.6.33-x
<ppq> 3.0 hat oneiric
<ppq> lucid hat 2.6.32 afair
<sash_> Oh, ja, ok. Kann sein, dass ich da wegen Grafik-Kram vor Monaten mal mit Backports rumgespielt hatte und das vergessen habe ;)
<ppq> :p
<sash_> Naja, ich zieh das System mal hoch. Das ist mir alles zu nervig :P
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Kannst du mir bitte sagen, welche ID genommen hast?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: "[18:32] <dreamon_> lsusb zeigt->  Bus 002 Device 009: ID eb1a:2861..."
<jokrebel> dreamon_: also praktisch an Google: eb1a:2861 wiki ubuntu
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Richtig -> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e1:0408 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd STK1160 Video Capture Device -> doch  doch ne andere ID
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich komme da raus -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Dann hast Du 2 Video Capture Karten oder wie? *verwirrt bin*
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Wie kommst du da drauf.. ich hab nur die eine ID.. und wenn ich danach suche lande ich wie gesagt dort -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx -> da steht ->     61534 Delock USB 2.0 Video Grabber Details mit modprobe em28xx card=19 -> (was leider nicht zum Erfolg führt)
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Kann natürlich nur nach dem Forschen was Du hier pastest.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: _Du_ hast doch um 18:32 Uhr ne völlig ander ID gepostet ¿?¿
<dreamon_> jokrebel, nene.. die ID eb1a:2861 ist vom Gerät  61534 Delock USB 2.0 Video Grabber
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich hab leider keine Zeiten am Post hängen
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Das was ich vor ein paar Minuten schrieb war der Anfang eines Zitates von _Dir_ :-/
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Du lass gut sein, das führt glaub nur ins Chaos ;) .. Ich bin deinem Link gefolgt und kam an einer anderen Hardware raus.. egal.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Nochmal: Ich suchte nach einer Hardware-ID welche _Du_ hier gepostet hast, wenn Du natürlich was falsches hier rein kopierst … hm
<dreamon_> jokrebel, ID eb1a:2861 meine Ich.. nach was hast du gesucht?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Ich suchte, um es genau zu nehmen nach "eb1a:2861 grabber ubuntu wiki" und gab Dir dann den 6ten Link von Google und einen weiteführenden mit der Bemerkung: "vielleicht hilft Dir das ja was (von mir ungelesen!) <-- was heißen soll ungeprüft, ob das tatsächlich für Deine HW passt --> prüf es selber nach … sorry dass ich das vergaß (hab es wg. Zeitmangel ja auch nicht gelesen und hielt das für selbstverständlich)
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ja, du hast noch ein Wiki nachgeschoben.. aber wie gesagt .. falsche HW. Ich mache dir keinen Vorwurf.. ich hatte mich nur gewundert.
<TodesToaster> Hey leute. Frohe ostern! Ich habs leider immer noch nicht geschafft, mein ubuntu zu verschlüsseln. Mir wurde vor n paar tagen empfohlen, es mit der desktop cd zu versuchen und hier hänge ich jetzt auch
<TodesToaster> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> Danach gehe ich vor
<TodesToaster> Und hänge da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Verschluesselung-der-Partition
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TodesToaster> Beim zweiten befehl wird mir zurückgegeben "Device /dev/sda4 ist not a valid LUKS device."
<TodesToaster> Jemand ne idee?
 * jokrebel macht um Verschlüsselung große Bögen - hat ja auch nichts zu verbergen ;-)
<TodesToaster> Und du wählst die CDU?
<TodesToaster> Wie auch immer...
<dAnjou> mit solchen bemerkungen kommst du hier nich weit
<jokrebel> TodesToaster: gott bewahre </OT>
<dreamon> auf youtube gibts schoene videos zu dem thema
<TodesToaster> Tatsächlich?
<TodesToaster> Da finde ich jetzt grad nix passendes...
<dreamon> ich bin gerade unter windows gefangen.. aber erst neulich hab ich mir dort ein video angeschaut, wo das schoen vorgefuehrt wurde
<TodesToaster> Hab eben ein paar suchanfragen gemacht und nix gefunden. Weißt du noch, wie das heißt?
<TodesToaster> Eins hab ich da, aber mit irgend nem alten ubuntu...
<dreamon> www.youtube.com/watch?v=823k8Qk47T0 hab den link abgetippt.. hoffe er passt
<dreamon> jo passt
<TodesToaster> danke
<dAnjou> he .. is .. talking .. like .. a .. roboter
<TodesToaster> Ich hab grad noch eins gefunden, das http://tpronold.de/blog/blog-post/2011/12/16/linuxmint-ubuntu-mit-kompletter-systemverschluesselung/
<kubine> Title: tpronold.de: Linuxmint / Ubuntu mit kompletter Systemverschlüsselung (at tpronold.de)
<TodesToaster> Aber das ist der gleiche scheiß. Es klappt einfach net
<dreamon> hast du das video ganz angeschaut.. *kratzt am  kopf*
<jokrebel> .oO( warum will man eine Anleitung als Video? Mir ist was zum Lesen (und ggf. ausdrucken) wesentlich lieber )
<jokrebel> dreamon: TodesToaster:Kaum
<jokrebel> …bei 25 Minuten länge.
<TodesToaster> Ich guck es grad
<TodesToaster> Ich hab von dem anderen geredet, das ich gepostet hab
<gandaro> deem: beim googlen nach meinem problem habe ich nur die logs von hier gefunden: konntest du das problem mit thunar und dem anzeigen von $HOME lösen? jetzt meckerts bei mir auch rum, dass fstat() mit .gvfs nicht geht
<gandaro> … oder weiß es sonst jemand, de.em scheint ja away zu sein
<gandaro> http://pastie.org/3751436
<kubine> Title: #3751436 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<TodesToaster> Dreamon: dein video ist nicht, was ich brauche
<TodesToaster> Der verschlüsselt usb-sticks
<TodesToaster> Mit nur 1 partition
<jokrebel> gandaro: Hä? Bitte von Anfang an. Erst mal erzählen um was es Dir geht, bitte.
<gandaro> hehe, :) also: wenn ich mit dem Dateibrowser von Xfce versuche, das Home-Verzeichnis zu öffnen, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung: Fehler beim Untersuchen der Datei /home/jakob/.gvfs mit fstat(): Der Socket ist nicht verbunden.
<gandaro> und Der Ordner »jakob« konnte nicht geöffnet werden.
<jokrebel> gandaro: Hab zwar kein xfce, aber hab was gefunden (ungeprüft!) http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kann-home-ordner-nicht-anzeigen/#post-3842772
<gandaro> ich auch gerade, danke :)
<gandaro> ich habe vorher nach was anderem gesucht
<gandaro> vielleicht habe ich glück -- es funktioniert auch noch nach einem neustart
<gandaro> mal sehen, ob es sich hält. möglicherweise hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass ich in letzter zeit viel mit anderen fensterverwaltern rumgespielt habe
<Hothgar> nabend
<Hothgar> kennt sich jemand mit ubuntu und ipods aus?
<Hothgar> zur zeit bin ich ein wenig am verzweifeln
<Hothgar> ich habe zu weihnachten einen ipod touch bekommen, aber kein windows system mehr hier 
<vectory> schon auf ubuntuusers gesucht?
<Hothgar> jap
<Hothgar> aber da geht es nur um ältere ios versionen 
<sysdef> Hothgar: afaik kannst das knicken. mac oder windoze. iTunes laeuft unter wine wohl nicht
<Hothgar> wenn ich das gerät jeetzt einem jailbreak unterziehen würde wäre es dann möglich ? oder würden dann immernoch treiber fehlen?
<sysdef> nen break aendert die situation nicht wirklich
<Hothgar> mh... vielleicht werde ich mich mal an appel richten. auch wenn ich da keine große hoffnug sehe
<Hothgar> aber danke ;)
<Hothgar> schon selber getestet?
<sysdef> ios und linux ist wie dieselmotor und benzin-zapfsaeule
<sysdef> jupp. mein chef hat mit so ein teil in die hand gedrueckt, ich hab versuch unter linux _irgendwas_ mit dem teil anzufangen, no chance. .o( schott HW )
<sysdef> und das iPad laesst sich nicht mal ueber ne normale USB schnittstelle laden. apple ist horror-HW fuer linuxer
<Hothgar> na gut dann werde ich wohl um das ding irgentwie verwenden zu können einen windos oder mac finden
<Hothgar> ok
<Hothgar> hab ich mich noch nie mit beschäftigt
<sysdef> kvm virtualisierts windows hab ich auch getestet, nix geht
<Hothgar> ok das hätte ich als nächstes getestet
<Hothgar> und mit ssh oder remote zugriff kann man keine musikstücke einbinen usw. oder?
<dariebi_> Halle Leute, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den quellcode meines installierten systems anschauen kann?
<jokrebel> dariebi_: Anschaun? Mit nem (Hex)Editor vielleicht?
<ppq> dariebi_: den kannst du dir mit 'apt-get source paketname' für einzelne pakete ansehen. das wird im aktuellen verzeichnis als archiv gespeichert
<apollo13> jokrebel: nen quellcode aus binärdateien? :þ
<dariebi_> einen passenden editor habe ich bereits installiert, welche datei muss ich auswählen die ich öffnen muss?
<apollo13> ??
<jokrebel> apollo13: anschauen =|= sinvolles draus lesen können :-P
<apollo13> was meinst du eigentlich mit quellcode? und was ist ein passender editor
<ppq> dariebi_: wenn du tust, was ich eben beschrieben habe, musst du noch das archiv entpacken und kannst dann draufloslesen ;)
<dariebi_> ich habe KDeveloper installiert, und wollte mir interesse halber mal den Quellcode ansehen
<apollo13> quellcode von __was__
<apollo13> und zum quellcode anschauen reicht vim, da brauchst keine Entwicklungsumgebung
<dariebi_> :-) Von dem Ubuntu System das ich installiert habe 
<guntbert> dariebi_: hast do *viel* Zeit?
<guntbert> *du
<dariebi_> alles klar, werde schnell vim installieren :-)
<dariebi_> eigentlich nicht aber mich würde mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht :-)
<apollo13> *kopfkratz*
<guntbert> dariebi_: und Quellcode heisst auf englisch "source code"    
<dariebi_> guntber: sorry
<dariebi_> sry schreibfehler
<ppq> dariebi_: ubuntu ist in .deb softwarepakete aufgegliedert. du musst also wissen, zu welchem paket du dir den quelltext ansehen willst
<ppq> dariebi_: mit 'dpkg --get-selections' siehst du, welche pakete gerade installiert sind (und welche nicht mehr)
<dariebi_> ich glaube ich vergesse das besser wieder, danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe das ist mir alles zu kompliziert.
<crossfader> hi
<crossfader> also im ubuntu-wiki steht, cuneiform waere ein sehr ausgereiftes ocr programm...
<crossfader> wenn ich ehrlich bin stell ich mir unter einem ausgereiften ocr-programm was anderes vor :(
<apollo13> hmm, das ist ein support channel -- hast du auch eine frage oder willst du uns nur mitteilen wie doof irgendnen programm ist?
<crossfader> naja doof ist das programm nicht
<crossfader> es steckt da schon was dahinter...
<crossfader> ich wuerde es aber irgendwo zwischen development und beta einordnen
<apollo13> ja ne, ich wollt eigentlich darauf hinaus: wenn du nicht wirklich ne frage hast bist du hier eher falsch ;)
<crossfader> aber anscheinend wird daran gar nix mehr entwickelt :(
<crossfader> seinerzeit war es wahrscheinlich sogar ausgereift
<apollo13> !ot crossfader 
<apollo13> ach ich hasse den bot
<apollo13> crossfader: bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterlabbern
<crossfader> ja gut
<crossfader> :)
<crossfader> danke
<rocksta> schönen guten Abend :)
<Pilatus> hey rocksta 
<rocksta> nabend Pilatus
<rocksta> kennst du dich mit Amarok und iD3Tag aus?
<Pilatus> rocksta: nein 
<rocksta> okay schade, trotzdem schöne Ostern :)
<Pilatus> danke dir auc 
<Pilatus> *auch 
<von> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-01
<outcast> hi, gibt es fuer den banshee eigendlich 3d audiovisualisierungen?
<k1l_> outcast: du kannst ja mal direkt die banshee jungs fragen, wenn das hier keiner weiß
<outcast> jop ich werds mal versuchen, aber vielleicht kann ich mich ja ein bisschen selber spielen. die einbindung wird warscheinlich win bisschen kompliziert fuer mich.
<bullgard4> Fröhliche Ostern!
<karin> Mein Rechner wurde gestern neu installiert von Kubuntu 10.04 auf Kubuntu 12.04. Die seperate Home-Partition wurde wieder erfolgreich eingebunden. Das einzige Manko ist, dass nun heim Herunterfahren der Rechner nicht mehr aus geht, sondern mit der Meldung --System halted-- leise vor sich hin säuselt. Das war vorher nicht der Fall, da ging er aus. Kann das jemand deuten und einen Rat geben, wie ich das ohne Hilfe vor Ort abstellen kann. Im Bios w
<koegs> !512 > karin
<kubine> karin: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<itu> weiss jemand was es bedeutet dass 'wanda'  ~rasch rotiert?
<_moep_> wer o.O
<itu> der goldfisch in meiner appletleiste
<itu> ( ~http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Easter_Eggs#GNOME )
<kubine> Title: Easter Eggs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> itu: Vielleicht wartet Wanda ganz Ungeduldig auf die Befreiung?
<itu> hm, ich glaub das ist auf ostern programmiert, ist am laptop genauso
<abraxus> hab in dolphin (rechte seitenleiste) einen Eintrag vom NFS meines htpcs ... wie kann ich diesen daraus löschen ... also nur den eintrag ?
<abraxus> habs grad hinbekommen
<abraxus> denk fehler ......
<abraxus> alles wieder zurück - der eintag wurde nur ausgeblendet nicht entfernt
<itu> hm, auf meinen server ist irgendwo schon 14uhr, merkwürdig
<itu> (ach nee, quatsch)
<Schantal> Urbi et orbi zusammen!
<Schantal> Foxit Reader geht nicht: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Schantal> libgtk2.0.0 ist aber installiert (64-bit Xubuntu 12.10 glaub ich)
<k1l> Schantal: ia32-libs-gtk installieren
<Schantal> k1l, hab ich versucht. "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk2-engines_1%3a2.20.2-2ubuntu1_i386.deb: Versuch, gemeinsam benutztes »/usr/share/themes/Redmond/gtk-2.0/gtkrc« zu überschreiben, welches verschieden von anderen Instanzen des Paketes gtk2-engines:i386 ist"
<Schantal> k1l,  Ah aber egal, Foxit scheint jetzt trotzdem zu funktionieren
<ihmselbst> tach zusammen
<ihmselbst> versuche seit tagen, meine GF470 mit 2 monitoren zu installieren. Wenn ich das über die Paketverwaltung mache, startet Gnome 'nicht mehr durch', ausserdem wird nur ein monitor mit der falschen auflösung erkannt.. Jemand einen Tip für mich?
<TheInfinity> ihmselbst: schon mal in das xorg log geschaut?
<Schantal> k1l, Foxit fehlt in der Linux-Version genau das Feature, wodrauf ichs abgesehen hatte (diese Notizzettel).
<TheInfinity> Schantal: die fehlermeldung sieht aber aus wie gruseligstes fremdquellen-chaos
<Schantal> TheInfinity, habs eh schon wieder runtergeworfen
<Schantal> Boah wie mir dieser Mist immer auf den Sack geht. Dies geht nich, das geht nich...
<Schantal> Hab grad WINE installiert, winecfg im Terminal ausgeführt und es gab eine irre lange Kette von Gehlermeldungen, ist das normal?
<Schantal> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414172/
<kubine> Title: WINE › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Schantal> Hab grad die Installationsroutine eines Windowsprogramms von WINE ausführen lassen. Es ließ sich nicht mit Alt-TAB in den Vordergrund holen, musste erst alle darüber liegenden Fenster schließen.
<Schantal> Ist das normal?
<heiren> grundsätzlich kannst du auch wine mit alt-tab hochholen, kommt jedoch immer ein wenig auf deinen displaymanager und deine jeweilige konfiguration an
<Schantal> ich hab da alles auf default gelassen (Xubuntu 12.10)
<heiren> auch in xubuntu sollte das passen, kA warum nicht in diesem fall
<Schantal> Fällt Dir denn was dazu ein wieso pdf-xchange unter WINE böse abstürzt, wenn ich ein annotiertes pdf neu abspeichern will? <g>
<Schantal> Aaah aber immerhin scheint er vor dem Absturz das pdf noch gespeichert zu haben MIT den Post-it-Notizzetteln! Microsoft Windoiws Software FTW!
<heiren> nein, zu dieser software speziell nicht ... die winehq könnte ggf. darüber informieren wie gut und ob sie überhaupt unterstützt wird
<heiren> aber ein pdf formular ausfüllen etc. ... dazu sollte es auch entsprechende linux software geben
<heiren> letztlich kannst du auch crossover nutzen ... eine auf wine basierende software welche auch extra herstellersupport bietet und sich teils extra auf office software spezialisiert hat
<mathe_frage> hi habe folgendes problem: W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168g-1.fw for module r8169
<mathe_frage> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8106e-1.fw for module r8169
<mathe_frage> ich habe gerade ein kernel update gemacht
<mathe_frage> trau mich aber nicht rebooten
<mathe_frage> weil das genau meine einzige nic is
<heiren> solang du den alten kernel noch hast, der wird ja meist aufgehoben ... kannst du im grub später auch wieder in diesen booten
<jokrebel> mathe_frage: Kannst Du mal _alles_ inklusive dem Befehl der diese Meldung verursachte nopasten bitte?
<jokrebel> !paste > mathe_frage
<kubine> mathe_frage: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<openwrt-lover> hallo. Wie viel GB belegt eine BASIS Installation von ubuntu?
<openwrt-lover> ich benötige ubuntu installiert auf einen usb stick
<mathe_frage> http://pastebin.com/DkfB5CE6
<kubine> Title: root@Ubuntu-1204-precise-64-minimal /usr/src # dpkg -i linux-headers-3.6.9-cs16- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<heiren> openwrt-lover: ohne grafische oberfläche und als minimal installation weit unter einem GB
<Schantal> heiren ich hab noch KEINE Linux-Software gefunden, die diese Anmerkungsfunktion mit diesen gelben virtuellen Post-it-Notizzetteln unterstützt, kennst Du eine?
<openwrt-lover> heiren: und wenn man die gewöhnliche desktop version nimmt ?
<heiren> openwrt-lover: auch mit oberfläche kommt man grob mit einem aus ... für einen live usb stick würde ich aber mindestens 4 empfehlen
<openwrt-lover> heiren: es sind genau 4gb verfügbar
<k1l> openwrt-lover: als normale installation um die 4gb denke ich
<Schantal> heiren, "One of the reason why PDF annotation support is so poor is no Linux PDF library supports it. As a consequence, software that uses them cannot neither. So we will probably we stuck with this situation until GNU PDF gets mature (which may take a while)."
<jokrebel> mathe_frage: Wieso bist Du root? Und warum machst Du updates nicht mit apt-get?
<openwrt-lover> das bedeutet einfach installer laufen lassen und usb stick als ziel auswählen?
<mathe_frage> jokrebel weils ein von mir compilter kernel is
<Schantal> heiren, das Zitat stammt allerdings aus 2008, ob sich da inzwischen was getan hat? http://www.gnurou.org/blog/2008/09/09/finally_real_pdf_annotating_under_linux
<kubine> Title: Finally, real PDF annotating under Linux! (with help from Wine) | gnurou.org (at www.gnurou.org)
<openwrt-lover> lubuntu brach schon installation direkt ab. wollte mindestens 4.4 gb haben
<openwrt-lover> obwohl die leute im irc sagten, dass nach der installation, nur 2gb benötigt werden
<heiren> Schantal: ich schau gerade mal, mom
<surfhai> kann mir jemand sagen welches programm unter ubuntu alsa heißt, bzw. was es macht?
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: alsamixer ist die soundsteuerung
<k1l> openwrt-lover: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<kubine> Title: Installation/SystemRequirements - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: also ist alsa der soundtreiber
<k1l> openwrt-lover: werden 5GB empfohlen
<k1l> openwrt-lover: nimm doch ne minimal install und installiere was du brauchst
<surfhai> ich hab ne lösung zu meinem problem gefunden für ubuntu "sudo alsa force-reload" aber ich hab hier grad archlinux und dort gibts kein programm namens alsa
<k1l> !alsa > surfhai 
<kubine> surfhai: ALSA ist die Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: http://i.imgur.com/f66sf.png
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: ich benutze auch archlinux
<mathe_frage> jokrebel: und root bin ich weils noch keinen anderen benutzer im system gibt
<heiren> openwrt-lover: folgendes schon durchgeklickt? ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<openwrt-lover> heiren: ich will keine persistenz
<heiren> openwrt-lover: sorry ... ja, gerade gesehen
<openwrt-lover> heiren: und auf dem stick sollte kein fat32 sein sondern eine einzige partition mit ext4
<k1l> openwrt-lover: nochmal: minimal install
<surfhai> openwrt-lover: hast du gerade ubuntu laufen?
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: nö
<heiren> Schantal: sorry, hast wohl recht ... finde auch nix
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: zevenos-neptune
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: und auf maschine daneben arch linux
<openwrt-lover> k1l: werde ich dann mal austesten
<k1l> !ot > openwrt-lover surfhai 
<kubine> openwrt-lover surfhai: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<surfhai> ich würd gern wissen wodurch ich alsa substituieren soll bei dem befehl "sudo alsa force-reload"
<TheInfinity> Umm Leute - für den Arch Support gibts einen eigenen Channel.
<openwrt-lover> surfhai: frag die leute vom #archlinux
<jokrebel> mathe_frage: Unter Ubuntu gibt es normalerweise kein Root-Konto sondern einen Hauptnutzter der dann sudo verwendet. Ist das kein Ubuntu?
<mathe_frage> doch is ubuntu hetzner ubuntu
<mathe_frage> image
<heiren> ahh, nun verstehe ich auch warum du angst vom neustart hast :-)
<mathe_frage> OK verstehe m8 von mir war mutig
<mathe_frage> er hat reboot eingegeben :D:D:D
<mathe_frage> und es funzt trtozdem
<mathe_frage> *trotzdem
<jokrebel> !enter > mathe_frage
<kubine> mathe_frage: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<heiren> mathe_frage: aber dann hast du den kram ja auch mit der hetzner wiki anleitung gemacht ... oder?
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > mathe_frage: was sagt lsb_release -a? Bitte in
<kubine> mathe_frage: was sagt lsb_release -a? Bitte in: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> was ist denn ein hetzner ubuntu? Wüsste nicht dass das was offiziell supportetes ist.
<k1l> jokrebel: das ist vom hoster hetzner. aber damit wendet man sich am besten an den hetzner support, mathe_frage 
<heiren> jokrebel: ein normales ubuntu, zumeist 12.04 ... welches nur durch ein script von hetzner vorinstalliert wird und gleich mit diversen vorkonfigurationen bearbeitet wird ... dort hat man dann z.B. auch einen direkten "root" :-)
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage, jokrebel: VPS Anbieter müssen ihre Images modifizieren. Aber warum hast Du in dem paste da oben eine mixtur aus debian und ubuntu paketen? Oo
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: und warum versuchst du auf einen ubuntu server ein debian kernel zu installieren?!
<mathe_frage> also den kernel hab ich unter ubuntu compiled
<mathe_frage> müsste demnach ubuntu kernel sein
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: ist es nicht, siehe name des kernels. und man installiert niemals manuell irgendwelche sachen, schon gar keine kernel, wenn man nicht VERDAMMT genau weiss was man tut.
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: wheezy ist ein debian release. kein ubuntu release.
<mathe_frage> das hab ich nur so genannt
<mathe_frage> war aber zu 100% ein ubuntu
<openwrt-lover> k1l: kann man die mini-iso per dd auf ein medium "brennen" oder muss man unetbootin verwenden?
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: klar, deswegen nennt sich das paket intern auch linux-headers-3.6.9-cs16-wheezy-rt21.
<mathe_frage> den namen wheezy hab ich vergeben
<heiren> openwrt-lover: ja kann man ... aber du möchtest diesen usb stick ja noch als bootbar etc markieren ... darum ist da noch arbeit danach nötig
<k1l> openwrt-lover: dd sollte klappen
<openwrt-lover> heiren: ist er nicht automatisch bootbar nach ein dd?
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: das wirkt ein bisschen unglaubwürdig, weisst du? zumal es auch irrsinn ist, einen derart alten kernel drüberzubügeln. warum machst du das?
<heiren> openwrt-lover: nope ... du kopierst ja nur blockweise die daten drauf
<jokrebel> ich dacht bei nem Hoster ist man _immer_ auf den Kernel des Abieters angewiesen?
<jokrebel> +n
<openwrt-lover> heiren: incl partitionstabelle, welche sagt, dass die partition bootbar ist
<openwrt-lover> heiren: zumindest in der regel ...
<k1l> jokrebel: vserver vs server. beim vserver wird meistens der kernel vom host vorgegeben
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: bei nem echten (also nicht virtuellen) server nicht. aber dann installiert man trotzdem nie, nie, nie irgendwelche kernel via dpkg -i. 
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: wenn du einen virtuellen server hast kannst du das mit dem kernel ganz vergessen. yep. das fehlt vielleicht noch als info. das geht nur bei nem eigenen server.
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: So dacht ich mir das auch.
<mathe_frage> das is ein echter server
<mathe_frage> kein vps
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: und warum willst du dann so einen archaischen kernel installieren? Oo
<mathe_frage> und wie gesagt funzt ja schon mitm neuen kernel
<ArtNo> kann mir jemand einen tip geben, unter welchem Pfad eine externe festplatte eingehängt sein dürfte?
<jokrebel> mitm "neuen"
<dAnjou> ArtNo: /media
<jokrebel> ArtNo: /media/
<ArtNo> danke
<mathe_frage> wieso altertümlich?
<mathe_frage> das war der neueste rt kernel den ich auf da ubuntu seite gefunden habe
<TheInfinity> ok, sonderlich archaisch ist er nicht. aber sinnlos. es sei denn du kannst einen guten grund angeben 
<mathe_frage> gameserver 
<mathe_frage> :D
<openwrt-lover> so, positiver bericht. ein dd geht 1a
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: und warum braucht man dafür einen anderen kernel?
<openwrt-lover> heiren: bootet problemlos
<mathe_frage> weil cs:go cs:s und cs 1.6 das so wollen
<heiren> openwrt-lover: du hast es nun nur per dd rübergeschaufelt?
<openwrt-lover> heiren: jo
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: das wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln. google sagt grade was deutlich anderes. es sei denn, du willst das ding 200%ig optimieren. dann solltest du dich aber mit vielen, vielen basics beschäftigen und nicht einfach versuchen irgendwas drüberzuinstallieren.
<heiren> openwrt-lover: ok thx, wieder was gelernt
<openwrt-lover> heiren: so mach ich das in der regel immer. manche isos von manche distris können das aber nicht
<mathe_frage> ich hab bereits einen server im einsatz mit meinem compilten kernel und die funzen wunderbar
<mathe_frage> alle spieler wollen gerne drauf spielen
<jokrebel> mathe_frage: Dann nimm ein 12.10er Image oder frag Deinen Betreiber.
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: dann geh zum hetzner support wenn du da dringend was eigenes drauf installieren willst. cs funktioniert aber in jedem fall auch auf dem standard kernel.
<openwrt-lover> k1l: minimal hat ne macke :p
<k1l> openwrt-lover: in wie fern?
<ihmselbst> hi
<openwrt-lover> k1l: installer bleibt hängen. nach der eingabe des passwortes für den user
<k1l> hmm
<openwrt-lover> jetzt habe ich ein lila screen vor mir. kein ladebalken, nichts
<mathe_frage> TheInfinity wie gesagt funktionieren tut es mit dem standard kernel auch aber einige csler wollen dann nicht drauf spielen
<openwrt-lover> weder zugriff auf datenträger
<openwrt-lover> noch zugriff auf netzwerk
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: und wo genau ist das dein problem? Oo
<mathe_frage> Theinfinity: ich hab kein problem mehr ist ja bereits gelöst worden :)
<ihmselbst> habe es immernoch nicht geschafft, meine GForce470 zu installieren. Sobald ich irgendeinen Nvidia-Treiber installiere, startet Gmone nicht mehr komplett, sodaß mein Desktop leer ist. Hat jemand 'nen Tip?
<TheInfinity> mathe_frage: ok.
<heiren> TheInfinity: ggf. ist er ja sozial veranlagt und mag multiplayerspiele wirklich auch mit anderen zusammen spielen
<k1l> ihmselbst: kernel header installiert?
<ihmselbst> linux-header-generic, ja...
<k1l> ihmselbst: installier den treiber mal mit apt-get und zeig die ganze meldung im pastbin
<k1l> *pastebin
<ihmselbst> mmmkay
<k1l> openwrt-lover: kann es sein, dass er an der partitionierung hängt?
<ihmselbst> k1l,  http://pastebin.com/4rbAVbgq
<kubine> Title: ihmselbst@ihmselbst-GA-890XA-UD3:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current [sudo] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> ihmselbst: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<k1l> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<k1l> ihmselbst: also header installieren und gut is
<Guest33192> moin moin
<ihmselbst> k1l, "linux-headers-generic ist schon die neueste Version."
<k1l> installiere mal händisch die zu deinem kernel
<ihmselbst> ok
<Guest33192> wird der chat viel genutzt?
<k1l> Guest33192: dieses ist der technische support channel. zum quatschen haben wir den #ubuntu-de-offtopic  :)
<Guest33192> aaaah okay...dann eine technische frage ;)
<openwrt-lover> k1l: ich habe die zetzone bestätigt und dann hänger
<openwrt-lover> k1l: jetzt gerade nochmals wiederholt. selbe stelle
<Guest33192> ist es normal, dass ich unter "oracle vm virtualbox" nur 32-Bit-Systeme installieren kann?
<k1l> Guest33192: wenn dein system nur 32bit ist, ja
<openwrt-lover> Guest33192: wenn virtualbox in 32bit ist, klar, kann man nur 32bit systeme nutzen
<k1l> openwrt-lover: da weiß ich aus dem stehgreif auch nichts zu.
<heiren> Guest33192: nein ... nur wenn du selbst nur 32bit hast
<k1l> openwrt-lover: vlt mal mit den bootparametern rumspielen
<Guest33192> ich benutzte xubuntu 12.04.2 64Bit
<openwrt-lover> k1l: dachte das klappt hier einfach mit dem install -.-
<Guest33192> weiß jetzt garnicht in welcher version mir die von oracle vorliegt
<Guest33192> habe diese anleitung befolgt:
<jokrebel> openwrt-lover: Wie lange hast Du denn gewartet? Und was genau ist ein "hänger"?
<Guest33192> http://axebase.net/blog/2013/02/28/virtualbox-repository-in-ubuntu-hinzufuegen/
<kubine> Title: VirtualBox: Repository in Ubuntu hinzufuegen : axebase.net (at axebase.net)
<Guest33192> genau so habe ich es befolgt
<Guest33192> kann aber nur 32Bit Systeme installieren
<jokrebel> Guest33192: Warum nicht ne Anleitung aus dem UU-Wiki? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<openwrt-lover> jokrebel: 15min
<openwrt-lover> jokrebel: lila hintergrund und nichts im vordergrund
<jokrebel> openwrt-lover: kannst Du noch auf ne Konsole wechseln (alt+F2)
<openwrt-lover> jokrebel: wahrscheinlich ja
<openwrt-lover> jokrebel: habe das system ausgeschaktet
<jokrebel> openwrt-lover: Reagieren die CAPS/NUM/SCROLL-LEDs noch auf den entsprechenden tastendruck? Woher weist Du, dass er hängt und nicht einfach noch für (was auch immer) noch länger braucht. (Partitionierung/Formatierung/Verschieben kann schon auch mal viel länger dauern)
<Guest33192> Naja im großen und ganzen steht dort dasselbe
<Guest33192> auf eine extra 64Bit Version des Programms wird auch nicht hingewiesen
<ihmselbst> k1l, vielen dank, mit den headers konnte ich nvidia installieren.
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung#64-Bit-Systeme-als-virtuelle-Maschine
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> tja - dann wird er wohl weiterhin 32 Bit nutzen…
<ihmselbst> wo kann ich sehen, wie die Monitore heissen, die angeschlossen sind?
<ihmselbst> ... möchte mit randr 'ne höhere Auflösung einstellen
<k1l> warum nimmst du nicht das nvidia settings tool?
<ihmselbst> k1l, weil das tool so aussieht: http://pic-hoster.net/upload/52131/Bildschirmfotovom2013-04-01172236.png
<ihmselbst> crt hört sich nach röhre an... wie kommt er darauf? :)
<k1l> crt sind die vga anschlüsse bei nvidia
<apollo13> vga gibts noch?
<ihmselbst> wobei meine nur dvi hat
<ihmselbst> aber gut... 
<apollo13> hihi, naja namen sind doch egal, hast du ein konkreteres problem damit?
<ihmselbst> ja, ne maximale aufösung von 1360*768, obwohl eigentlich 1920*1080
<apollo13> kann sein dass du vlt über die maximale vsize rausschießt?
<apollo13> lies dir auch mal https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=90927 durch, vlt passen da edid infos nicht oder so
<kubine> Title: Nvidia twinview sets second monitor resolution wrong (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<apollo13> zum testen würde ich auch einmal nur den monitor mit der kleinen auflösung anstecken und schaun ob dann was größeres geht
<ihmselbst> okay, ich werd's mal probieren... danke vorerst.
<bab> Hallo, hat jemand von euch schon mal AirPlay zur Videoübertragung genutzt? Audio habe ich über Bluetooth übertragen können, aber zu mehr hat es bislang nicht gereicht.
<jokrebel> bab: AirPlay? Hört sich nach Apple-Kram an.
<bab> Ja, genau, ein Freund hat nen paar von den Produkten und ich würde die Inhalte auch gerne auf meinem Rechner abspielen, wenn er zu Besuch ist.
<Guest8129> !help
<kubine> Guest8129: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<jokrebel> Guest8129: Einfach losfragen ;-)
<jokrebel> bab: Hab mit Applesachen nichts am Hut, Google liefert da aber schon ein paar Sachen die erfolgversprechend klingen. https://www.google.de/search?q=airplay+ubuntu+video+%C3%BCbertragen&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&aq=f&oq=airplay+ubuntu+video+%C3%BCbertragen&aqs=chrome.0.57.1256&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<kubine> Title: airplay ubuntu video übertragen - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<bab> jup danke ... Frage neu formuliert: Habt ihr es schon einmal mit dem AirPlay ausprobiert und habt Erfahrungen damit? :-)
<jokrebel> bab: Du weist was eine Metafrage ist? Stell doch bitte einfach _konkrete_ Fragen zu dem Thema. Was würden Dir 173 Ja(s) oder Nein(s) jetzt weiterhelfen?
<bab> In Ordnung, wenn ich was Konkretes habe, melde ich mich. :-)
<kubilian> hallo, habe eine partition verkleinern wollen, gestartet... hat sich aufgehängt. habe "cancel" gedrückt und der partition manager ist eingefroren. festplattenzugriff immer noch ca. 27 Mbit/s
<kubilian> was soll ich tun?
<ppq> kubilian: abwarten und hoffen, dass dein dateisystem halbwegs heile bleibt
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Gibt es ein Programm welches PDF-Dateien größenoptimiert?
<ppq> kubilian: ein fsck wäre auf jeden fall ratsam
<kubilian> ppq: besteht denn hoffnung? oder kann ich nach dem klick auf "cancel" eh alles vergessen? :)
<kubilian> ich dachte, es kommt noch eine meldung, wie es weiter geht...
<ppq> kubilian: ich bin noch nie auf die idee gekommen, cancel zu klicken. hast du backups? ;)
<jokrebel> kubilian: 1.) wenn man glaubt es hat sich aufgehangen (zumindest bei _sowas_ tiefgreifendem) erstmal noch locker ein bis zwei stunden warten.
<kubilian> naja, backup schon, aber alt. möchte es nicht unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen
<kubilian> ich warte schon ca. 1,5 std. habe auch noch nicht gekillt usw. festplattenzugriff gibtmir die hoffnung, dass der prozess selbst noch aktiv ist
<kubilian> aber doofes gefühl :/
<ppq> kubilian: lass ihn mal weiterlaufen. solange da IO passiert, ist das ein gutes zeichen. wahrscheinlich schiebt er dateien hin und her, das ist vor verkleinern oft nötig
<jokrebel> kubilian: Wenn man dann auch noch "cancel" gedrückt hat hilft nur noch doppelt so lang warten, beten, hoffen und alle verfügbaren Daumen halten. Oder abbrechen, Backup zücken und neu machen.
<kubilian> ja, wieder was gelernt. the hard way :/
<jokrebel> kubilian: Von wieviel MB GB reden wir?
<kubilian> die platte ist ca. 250 gb groß
<kubilian> davon gehen ca. 230 gb auf die windows-partition, die ich verkleinere
<kubilian> um 100 gb
<kubilian> auf ca. 130 gb
<jokrebel> kubilian: War die NTFS-Partition defragmentiert vorher? Was für Datenträger ist das? SSD? Festplatte? SATA? IDE? USB-(extern angeschlossen)?
<ppq> wie viel der 230 sind belegt?
<ppq> davon hängt's vor allem ab
<kubilian> ne, defragmentiert war sie nicht
<kubilian> ist die eingebaute notebook-festplatte
<kubilian> kein ssd
<kubilian> und ich habe heute morgen ca. 100 gb auf eine andere platte verschoben
<ppq> und vorher war sie voll oder wie
<kubilian> nein, ca. 10% waren frei
<kubilian> die wollte ich für meine linux-partition nutzen
<kubilian> bzw. zuzüglich der freigewordenen 100 GB
<ppq> ok, es müssen also schlimmstenfalls 100 GB dateien häppchenweise verschoben werden, das kann schonmal ein paar stunden dauern mit ner notebookfestplatte
<ppq> lass es einfach über nacht laufen und mach morgen unter windows ein chkdsk
<kubilian> ppq: wenn ich es vermasselt hätte, müsste die festplatte jetzt keine aktivität zeigen, oder?
<ppq> kubilian: zeig doch mal ein ps -eF in einem pastebin:     ps -eF | pastebinit
<kubilian> http://pastebin.com/7MSmm1EL
<kubine> Title: UID PID PPID C SZ RSS PSR STIME TTY TIME CMD root - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kubilian> ppq: parted ist das programm, nicht?
<jokrebel> während ner Umpartitionierung abzubrechen ist keine gute Idee (sowas gehört vor dem _starten_ genau überlegt ob man es starten will und dann, _vor_ dem Abbrechversuch recherchiert ob das wirlklich gut ist) Klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd, aber Veränderungen an den Partitionen seh ich irgendwie wie OPs am offenen Herzen. Da hat man ich mehrere Chancen und beliebige Neuanfänge. 
<sash_> jokrebel: Außer, man hat Backups.
<jokrebel> sash_: Klar, aber das scheint ja auch nicht der Fall zu sein ;-/
<ppq> kubilian: die spalte rechts ist abgeschnitten, ich sehe den befehl nicht. eigentlich kümmert sich ntfsresize um sowas,
<apollo13> och solang nur umpartitioniert wird und nicht am fs herumgeschubst wird ist doch alles in butter, testdisk ftw^^
<sash_> apollo13: Das gehört doch heutzutage alles zusammen ;)
<kubilian> ich installier mal das pastebin
<jokrebel> apollo13: Wie nennst Du "vorhandene Windowspartition verkleiner"?
<apollo13> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 :þ
<apollo13> so weit ging mein backlog dann doch nicht zurück
<kubilian> ppq: wie bekomme ich die ps-Ausgabe denn ohne abgeschnittenen text?
<fbausch> kubilian: zum Beispiel ps -eF > datei.txt 
<ppq> oder mit pastebinit
<fbausch> oder ps -eF | less
<fbausch> gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten
<kubilian> patebinit bekomme ich von der live-version nicht installiert. ich probiers nochmal anders
<kubilian> fbausch:  und ppq hier: http://pastebin.com/KFKWh1ib
<kubine> Title: partition - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kubilian> hoffe, das hilft diesmal
<ppq> joa, außer parted ist da nichts verdächtiges
<kubilian> ppq: also hoffnung?
<jokrebel> kubilian: Lass laufen bis morgen Mittag und bete (is ja schließlich Ostern <g>)
<jokrebel> …oO( Zeit für Gebete, Glauben und Wiederauferstehung )
<jokrebel> ach ja - und Hoffnung </OT>
<kubilian> ich schalt den PC zum beten aus, wegen den geräuschen und mach dann weiter :)
<blablub2> hi
<blablub2> gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein vorhandenes, installiertes Win7 'live' zu emulieren/virtualisieren?
<ring0> blablub2, ja, man muss allerdings ein wenig hand anlegen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Windows virtualisieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<blablub2> perfekt, danke
<ring0> gerne
<fjodor> hi, ich hab ein diktiergerät, dass per usb an computer angeschlossen wird. nach dem unmount konnte ich es nicht wieder mounten. was macht man da ohne zu rebooten?
<bekks> Rauskriegen was das Problem ist. in dmesg nachgucken z.B.
<fjodor> ah habs. mmh ist wohl eine besonderheit des diktiergeräts. mounten ohne batterie geht nicht. danach lassen sich die batterien aber rausnehmen... komische dinge gibts :D
<fjodor> deswegen klappte der remount nicht
<fjodor> ist das verstecken von Ordnern/dateien nur spielerei oder bringt es was?
<bekks> Völliger Blödsinn. ls -lha und du siehst alles.
<fjodor> bekks: ah ne ich meine mittels truecrypt
<bekks> truecrypt versteckt gar nichts, es verschlüsselt.
<fjodor> was bedeutet dann hidden volume in truecrypt-speak?
<bekks> Das bedeutet, dass das Volume ausgeblendet wird, so dass du keinen bunten Knopf auf deinem Desktop hast, um es zu mounten.
<alf76> Das verstecken bringt insofern was, dass man z.B. die Konfigurationsdateien im Home Verzeichnis nicht immer sehen muss...
<bekks> Und man sie auch mit ls -lh nicht sieht und mit ls -lha sieht :)
<fjodor> mmh... bekks: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/hidden-volume
<kubine> Title: TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source Disk Encryption Software - Documentation - Hidden Volume (at www.truecrypt.org)
<fjodor> das hört sich anders an
<ring0> fjodor, hier im wiki ist es erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt#Volumetypen
<kubine> Title: TrueCrypt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fjodor> ring0: ja klar, ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob das sinn macht oder ob man die hidden volumes sowieso rauskriegt. es geht ja im endeffekt nur um dieses szenario: http://xkcd.com/538/
<kubine> Title: xkcd: Security (at xkcd.com)
<ring0> fjodor, dann hast du dir die frage ja schon selbst beantwortet
<bekks> Klar kriegt man die raus.
<bekks> Wäre irgendwie blöd, wenn die nach dem Verstecken nicht mehr gefunden weden könnten...
<fjodor> ne, bei den hidden volumes geht es darum um genau das szenario aus dem comic zu verhindern. wenn also das hidden volume wirklich versteckt ist dann funzt es, wenn ich aber sowieso ein hidden volume erkenne hab ich das szenario nicht umgangen
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Wenn es nicht mehr gefunden werden kann, funktioniert es so gut, dass diene Daten für immer weg sind.
<alf76> bei Windows hieß der Witz "format c:"
<fjodor> diese argumentation lässt sich genauso gut auf verschlüsselung anwenden und macht deswegen keinen sinn
<ring0> fjodor, außerdem, wenn du jemandem ein passwort für einen truecrypt container gibst und darin ist ein blanko nie genutztes system (als beispiel), dann ist offensichtlich, dass du ein hidden volume nutzt
<fjodor> ring0: ja schon klar...
<ring0> fjodor, willst du den container auch unter windows nutzen? wenn nicht, würde ich eher dm-crypt mit luks einsetzen
<fjodor> ich hätte gerne einen extra useraccount und in den könnte man noch bestimmte dateien verstecken... plausible deniability ist ja schon ein nettes feature
<vectory> offtopic *hust*
<vectory> dann kann man zugriff auf die dateien oft noch anhand von logs oder internet history nachvollziehen, wenn man nicht aufpasst
<apollo13> fjodor: voll fail, plausible deniability geht nur solangs plausible ist, was durchs posten hier nimmer ganz so ist ;)
<vectory> man denke an die beruehmten .Thumb.db dateien von windows zb
<vectory> apollo13: oder das ja :)
<fjodor> apollo13: haha, ja hast wohl recht :D
<ring0> fjodor, plausible deniability bekommst du auch mit dm-crypt. musst nur luks weglassen
<fjodor> woah, das ist alles so complex woah
<fjodor> ring0: kannst kurz sagen wie du das genau meinst? ich finde überall nur sachen MIT Luks
<ring0> fjodor, luks ist ja eine erweiterung zu dm-crypt. die daten werden um einen header erweitert. mit cryptsetup einfach nicht die luks* optionen nutzen, sondern direkt create, remove, status und resize
<ring0> fjodor, ist auch in der manpage von cryptsetup beschrieben, unter plain mode
<fjodor> thx
<ring0> gerne
<ring0> fjodor, hier gibt es auch einen schönen vergleich mit und ohne luks: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-crypt
<kubine> Title: dm-crypt – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<souhail> j
<georg_> was heißt loading grub please wait error 15
<georg_> ?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problembehebung das beschreibt die häufigsten grub fehler
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<georg_> mit der grub2 cd bekomme ich das System gestartet
<fjodor> benutzt eigentlich irgendjemand TPM-Chips in Linux-land?
<k1l> georg_: sprich, grub2 richtig installieren hilft
<georg_> danke k1l
<apollo13> fjodor: jupp
<k1l> georg_: eine anleitung wie man das repariert mit der live cd ist dort auch verlinkt
<vectory> ich hab lubuntu 12.04, das heisst ich hab grub2 oder?
<apollo13> ja
<vectory> war mir gar nicht bewusst, zb ist es gar nicht farbig :|
<fjodor> apollo13: du?
<apollo13> fjodor: ja
<rcerny> das sind einstellungsmöglichkeiten
<fjodor> darf ich query?
<apollo13> kann das nicht hier bleiben?
<vectory> rcerny: joa, will ich eigentlich gar nicht aendern, koennte in aufwand ausarten
<ring0> vectory, die farben sind natürlich das wichtigste bei grub ;) 
<fjodor> ich dacht das gibt OT-Ärger. mmh also 1. was genau ist jetzt der vorteil? ich hab das nicht ganz gecheckt
<vectory> ring0: naja bei plymouth doch auch ;)
<ring0> vectory, "update-alternatives --config desktop-grub"
<apollo13> fjodor: nix
<fjodor> apollo13: oder mal genauer, wofür benutzt du das eigentlich genau? so wie ich das sehe gibt es da viele anwendungsmöglichkeiten 
<apollo13> ich habs nur zum rumspielen, verwendungszweck hab ich keinen dafür
<fjodor> ah k
<apollo13> was ne idee wäre wäre grub damit abzusichern
<apollo13> dann sollte die polizei mal nicht eben kernel austauschen können :þ
<apollo13> aber das wird wohl nix weil der chip hauptsächlich passix ist :/
<fjodor> frag mich ob man den zufallszahlengenerator missbrauchen kann für andere legetime nutzungen
<apollo13> kann man
<fjodor> apollo13: geht das einfach oder ist man da tagelang mit beschäftigt?
<fjodor> apollo13: http://arxiv.org/abs/1008.2223 oh guck mal :D interessant
<kubine> Title: [1008.2223] Benchmarking the True Random Number Generator of TPM Chips (at arxiv.org)
<apollo13> fjodor: das hat man relativ flott
<apollo13> musst im prinzip nur das byte für TPM_ORD_GetRandom naschauen und das + ein bisserl setup code ans tpm_device schicken
<ring0> vectory, oh, desktop-grub gibt es gar nicht mehr. man kann aber auch einfach ein bild in /boot/grub ablegen. beim nächsten update-grub sollte es gefunden und genutzt werden. sofern es kein fancy dateityp ist ;)
<apollo13> fjodor: wenn du nen /dev/tpm0 hast sollte das ohne probs gehen, dann läuft auch schon treiber und so…
<fjodor> ja cool 
<apollo13> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/include/linux/tpm_command.h#L18
<kubine> Title: Linux/include/linux/tpm_command.h - Linux Cross Reference - Free Electrons (at lxr.free-electrons.com)
<apollo13> schaut nach nem anfang aus, jetzt nur noch die command struct suchen und dann wars das schon…
<fjodor> kennt ihr das eigentlich, wenn man so perfektionistisch ist, dass man keine entscheidung treffen kann?
<dAnjou> fjodor: zum beispiel in welchen channel was gehört
<fjodor> :D haha sry
<Rochvellon> fjodor> für soetwas ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic zuständig
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-02
<vectory> ich hab letzt epiphany und firefox installiert, in der reihenfolge. musste dann mit update-alternatives x-www-browser wieder auf chromium setzen. aber terminator oeffnet trotzdem firefox bei rechtsklick->link oeffnen
<BlackMage> vectory: kann man das nicht bei terminator einstellen?
<vectory> nich im menu
<dAnjou> vielleicht benutzt terminator was anderes statt alternativen system
<dAnjou> bist bestimmt nich der erste, der das problem hat
<vectory> ob deinstallieren das zuruecksetzt?
<vectory> bestimmt nicht -_-
<vectory> apt-get purge firefox
<vectory> n8
<BlackMage> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=9104 <- vllt. hilft dir das weiter
<fjodor> hi, mmh es gibt ein tpm hw random number generator modul. wo kommen denn die rn dann raus?
<Laibsch> 169.254.1.1 ist eine link-local IP. Ich muß sie aber routen (client -> router -> 169.254.1.1).  Das geht auch wenn ich die route explizit auf den Klienten setze.  Ich möchte die route nun per DHCP automatisch setzen. Für andere IP geht das auch (z.B. 192.168.42.0/24), 169.254.1.1 wird vom Klienten aber zurückgewiesen, weil eben link-local. Hat jemand eine Idee zur Automatisierung?
<apollo13> Laibsch: warum würde man eine link-local ip routen wollen?
<apollo13> warum verteilt man nicht normale ips
<Laibsch> apollo13: gute Frage, berechtigte Frage
<Laibsch> Antwort: Das Wifi-DSL Modem hat eine solche IP
<Laibsch> Die hat ihr Motorola gegeben, nicht ich
<apollo13> ordentlich einrichten
<Laibsch> Das Modem soll am Router-WAN angeschlossen werden, damit Internet für alle da ist.
<Laibsch> apollo13: keinen Unfug erzählen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.  Sorry
<Laibsch> Schlage nur den gleichen Ton an, wie Du.
<Laibsch> Die IP ist von mir nun mal nicht zu beeinflussen.
<Laibsch> und das geroutet werden muß eben auch nicht.
<Laibsch> apollo13: hast Du auch noch was inhaltlich Sinnvolles beizutragen?
<apollo13> ja, stell die ips richtig ein
<apollo13> ein gerät das mit 169.254 kommt und sich nicht umstellen lässt ist kaputt
<apollo13> oder falsch konfiguriert
<Laibsch> würde ich Dir sogar fast zustimmen
<Laibsch> ändern läßt es sich aber trotzdem nicht
<Laibsch> wenn Du was lernen willst, google nach Motorola Canopy
<Laibsch> das *ist* even so
<Laibsch> eben
<apollo13> mag sein, für mich stellt sich das problem allerdings nicht da kaputte geräte wieder dorthin zurückgehen wo sie herkommen :p
<Laibsch> Wir fassen also zusammen: 1) Du hast kein Ahnung, krakelst aber gerne rum.  Und 2) Du hast mehr als einen Internetanbieter und 3) Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, daß 2) nicht für jeden Menschen auf der Welt zutrifft.
<Laibsch> hast die Auswahl aus mehr als einem Internetanbieter
<Laibsch> Engstirnige Menschen
<Laibsch> sucks
<Laibsch> bye
<apollo13> Laibsch: Wenn du schon nen router hast kannst du dort umadressieren, 169.254 wird nicht geroutet, egal was und wie motorola macht
<dadrc> Schon lange weg.
<apollo13> ach :(
<Darkfire> moin
<Darkfire> xsys
 * Darkfire is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<koegs> Darkfire: lässt du so einen Mist bitte hier aus dem Channel
<Darkfire> koegs, verzeihung
<Darkfire> ich hatte die Frage . wegen meiner usb soundkarte, die derzeit mit pulseaudio angesteuert wird.
<Darkfire> Das Problem ist das Mikro funktioniert nicht.
<apollo13> was sagt denn alsamixer?
<ksk_> gehstu ubuntuusers.de forum machst du die diagnose durch die da beschrieben wird :>
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA ←
<Darkfire> apollo13 alsamixer reagiert nicht. 
<Darkfire> Danke
<ksk_> :>
<ihmSelbst> hallo alle
<dadrc> hu
<ihmSelbst> habe ein gigabyte board, welches (unter windows) ein Raid aufweist. Leider wird es unter 12.10 nicht erkannt, habe ich eine Möglichkeit trotzdem irgendwie darauf zu zugreifen?
<LetoThe2nd> ihmSelbst: mit vertretbarem aufwand: klares nein, weil es sich um kein RAID handelt, sondern ne tut-unter-windows-so-ähnlich-wie-RAID-lösung.
<ihmSelbst> und mit viel aufwand? :)
<LetoThe2nd> ihmSelbst: keine ahnung, ich würde in tagen rechnen.
<ppq> wenn du raid brauchst (brauchst du es?), kannst du auch einfach unter linux ein software raid machen
<ihmSelbst> und das software-raid könnte dann mit dem vorhandenen (Mainboard-Software-Ich-Tu-Mal-So-Als-Ob)-Raid kommunizieren?
<LetoThe2nd> ihmSelbst: nein, ein linux-softraid ist absolut unabhängig von der hardware
<ihmSelbst> also ja :)
<LetoThe2nd> ihmSelbst: (und das ist gut so, weil man dann auch an die daten rannkommt wenn z.b. das mainboard den gesit aufgibt)
<LetoThe2nd> wobei raid ohne hin erst sinn macht, wenn man schon mindestens 2 backupebenen hat.
<ihmSelbst> fakeraid ist da schon der richtige begriff für google?
<koegs> und nur fürs Protkoll: unter windows kommst du da aber nicht dran, zumindest nicht ohne viel aufwand
<LetoThe2nd> falls nicht, darf gern wer anders mal wieder die erklärung zum thema backup übernehmen.
<koegs> fakeraid und dmraid sind für den windows-kram, mdadm ist für Linux-Raid
<ihmSelbst> danke koegs 
<ihmSelbst> wobei: Windows in VM und darin die platten freigeben :o)
<ihmSelbst> naja.. ich versich's ma mit fakeraid
<deem> hi. jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich die momentane Größe eines Fenster ins Pixel herausfinden kann?
<dadrc> Wenn anklicken ok ist: xwininfo
<dadrc> In 'nem Terminal startet, Fenster anklicken, fertig
<deem> dadrc: funktioniert sehr gut, vielen dank. nur irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein devilspie die Geometry nicht wirklich übernimmt.
<dadrc> Ansonsten hat xwininfo auch ein paar Optionen, um das Fenster anders auszuwählen
<dadrc> Da würd ich ja eher behaupten, dass die Regeln einfach nicht greifen
<deem> Aktuell hab ich da 1200x900 eingestellt. xwininfo zeigt mir jetzt 1159x929 an. Wenn ich das Fenster öffne, ist es aber wesentlich kleiner als jetzt.
<deem> dadrc: ich denke schon, dass die Regeln greifen. Normalerweise stell ich das Fenster ein und es behält die Größe. Beim erneuten Starten hat es aber immer wieder ne kleinere Größe
<dadrc> Müsste man jetzt Schritt für Schritt debuggen
<deem> so ein mist. naja, dann zieh ich das Fenster eben manuell immer ein wenig größer. Immerhin buggt mein Remmina nicht mehr wild auf meiner Arbeitsfläche rum
<Ricky27> ls
<Ricky27> Hallo! Mal eine Frage zum vorgehen. Ich würde gerne eine neuere Version einer Software als im Repository vorhanden installieren. Was ist das beste vorgehen? Zuvor die alte Version deinstallieren? Das deb Paket installieren, obwohl die alte Version noch installiert ist? #newbie
<dadrc> Wenn du die neuere Version unbedingt brauchst, würd ich erstmal gucken, ob die Entwickler vielleicht ein PPA anbieten
<dadrc> Dann kriegst du die Updates weiterhin automatisch
<dAnjou> und man muss auch nix weiter machen, wenn das PPA gut is
<dAnjou> das ist dann einfach ein update
<Ricky27> Danke dadrc, gibt es nicht, soweit ich weiß. Zumindest nicht vom Entwickler direkt.
<dAnjou> Ricky27: worum gehts konkret?
<dAnjou> manchmal gibts ausnahmen, wo man recht krude wege gehen muss
<Ricky27> dAnjou, dadrc: Es geht um podget. Damit lade ich meine Podcasts auf dem Heimserver. http://sourceforge.net/projects/podget/
<dAnjou> Ricky27: http://sourceforge.net/projects/podget/files/podget/podget-0.6.13/
<dAnjou> ich seh da ein DEB
<dAnjou> probier das
<dadrc> Will er ja, dAnjou 
<dadrc> Hab nur gesagt, dass ein PPA besser wär
<Ricky27> dAnjou, danke. Nun die Frage, da ich mich nicht so auskenne, einfach drüberinstallieren oder vorher purge podget?
<dAnjou> Ricky27: purge muss nich sein, aber vorher sauber entfernen kann nich schaden
<dAnjou> einfach remove
<dadrc> Ist auf jeden Fall die sichere Variante. Wenn das Paket ordentlich gemacht ist, sollte es danach auch einfach wieder funktionieren :)
<Ricky27> okay, nur die configfiles sollen bleiben, damit nicht alles nochmal geladen wird. Mache ich vielleicht vorher einfach eine Kopie
<dadrc> Bleiben sie, wenn du kein purge machst
<dAnjou> Ricky27: apt-get fummelt nich im home-verzeichnis rum
<Ricky27> Super. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Danke!
<dAnjou> der unterschied zwischen remove und purge bezieht sich lediglich auf system-konfigurationen in /etc/
<dAnjou> und u.U. anderen sachen, aber nur in system-pfaden
<tbo> moin, ich habe ein problem mit DHCP in Ubuntu 12.10/13.04, erst geht es gut (nach neustart) und wenn ich last drauflege funktioniert die DNS-Auflösung nicht mehr. Es bringt auch nichts einen alternativen DNS-Server anzugeben.
<tbo> auch seltsam, als DNS server dient 127.0.0.1
<dadrc> Das ist normal
<dadrc> dnsmasq
<apollo13> dadrc: wat da rennt dnsmasq per default?
<tbo> okay
<dadrc> Ja
<apollo13> ugh
<dadrc> Was das mit der Last ist, keine Ahnung.
<tbo> dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf hat erst einmal geholfen
<tbo> mal sehen
<tbo> übrigens die apt-get übersetzung hat etwas humoristisches "schlimmer Fehler"
<Tu0r> hi, ich hatte eben wieder ein problem mit meinem ubuntu, da ich hier stets gute hilfe bekam bin ich wieder da. ( ;) )
<Tu0r> ich habe gerade vorhin 17:13 festgestellt dass meine tastatur nicht mehr ging. ausser die mod4 die ging. aber sonst konnte ich nicht mehr tippen. das ein anderes mal als ich dies hier im channel als problem brachte wusste ich nicht mehr wann es war. jetzt weis ich es. ich habe dann crt+alt+F1 gedrückt und so reboot.. da ich nicht anders mit euch kontakt aufnehmen konnte (da keine tastatur..). nun wie kann ich herausfinden woran es lag und 
<dadrc> Tu0r, in /var/log liegen einige Logdateien, die interessant sein könnten
<dadrc> Vor allem wohl syslog bzw die älteren syslogs (mit 'ner Nummer hinten dran)
<dadrc> Eventuell steht auch was interessantes in ~/.xsession-errors.old
<Tu0r> ok öm wonach such ich?
<dadrc> Irgendwas, was ungefähr um 17:13 passiert ist. syslog hat Timestamps
<Tu0r> ok
<dadrc> Wenn du da Hilfe brauchst, kannst du die Logs auch in einen Pastebin packen und uns die URL dazu geben
<dadrc> zb mit pastebinit
<dadrc> !pastebinit > Tu0r 
<kubine> Tu0r: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Tu0r> jo da war ich schon dabei. da verstehe ich einfach zu wenig. hab ab 17h mal gemacht kann natürlich auch alles und die anderen dateien wenn das weiterhilft. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414192/
<kubine> Title: syslog (0) ab heute 17h › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn es wirklich 17:13 war, nichts interessantes drin
<dadrc> Hast du eine ~/.xsession-errors.old?
<Tu0r> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414197/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors.old › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> naja hier steht schon was von error und so aber für mich nicht verständlich. müsste erst mal verstehen wie das alles gegliedert ist und was was bedeutet.. :/
<dadrc> hmm.
<dadrc> Tu0r, guck mal bitte in /var/log nach dem Xorg-Log dazu
<dadrc> Müsste, wenn du seitdem einmal neugestartet hast, eigentlich Xorg.1.log heißen.
<Tu0r> und ich war max5 min am tel und danach gings nicht mehr. also allerfrühstens 17:05 denn es ging vor dem telefonat.
<Tu0r> ok mach ich
<Tu0r> also ich hab .0.log .0.log.old .1.log .1.log.old .2.log. .2.log.old und noch failsafe.log failsafe.log.old
<Tu0r> wo fang i am besten an?
<dadrc> Guck dir mal die Zeiten an, wann zuletzt in dei Dateien geschrieben wurde
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, ich würd .1.log vermuten
<Tu0r> wie schau ich die zeiten an?
<dadrc> `ls -l Xorg*` wenn du in 'nem Terminal und in /var/log bist
<Tu0r> dadrc: die bin ich am anschauen. aber wiedermal :? :(
<Tu0r> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414202/
<kubine> Title: .1.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> dadrc: ok thx ich schau
<Tu0r> dadrc:  13:20 beim .1.log
<Tu0r> dadrc: im 0 ist es 17:15
<dadrc> Dann hätte ich gerne das 
<Tu0r> dadrc:  ups beim .1.log wars 21 märz 13:20 und beim .2.log 21 März 13:08
<Tu0r> dadrc: soll ich die .log.old auch anschauen?
<dadrc> Wenn du eine mit 17:15 heute ist, ist das genau die richtige Datei
<Tu0r> mom
<Tu0r> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414207/
<kubine> Title: .0.log (17:15) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Und das ist die ganze Datei?
<Tu0r> öh ich schau nach mom
<Tu0r> dadrc: ja...
<dadrc> Seltsam, da steht kaum was drin.
<Tu0r> 556 linien.. habs nochmals gemacht und wieder die selbe anzahl linien. hab geschaut ob i auch wirklich alles markiert hab..
<dadrc> Schade, nichts brauchbares dabei.
<dadrc> Wollte dir auch keine Unfähigkeit unterstellen oder so, wunderte mich nur, weil das ein Log von 'nem frisch gestarteten X-Server ist
<Tu0r> :( kann ich sonst noch was tun? also das passiert nicht täglich oder so aber hin und wieder mal. so alle 2 wochen oder so. erst dachte 
<Tu0r> ich es sei wine aber dieses mal war keine wine app offen..
<Tu0r> dadrc: schon ok ;)
<Tu0r> dadrc: weisst du was ich sonst tun kann? (naja ich bin ratlos... (und nein ich will nicht wechseln, lubuntu hat mir nicht zugesagt ;) ) (musste es mal anschauen, weil mein chef meinte es läuft ohne probleme.. )
<dadrc> Also, ich hab keine Ahnung, wo man da Infos zu finden könnte, wenn in den Logs da nichts steht
<dadrc> Wenn du ein bisschen Geduld hast, frag einfach nachher nochmal, vielleicht hat ja wer anders 'ne Idee.
<Tu0r> dann muss ich auf tablet wechseln um den chat an zu behalten. 
<Tu0r> werde also so noch da sein.  und fals jemand eine idee hat nur so gerne! ;)
<Tuor_Tablet> Gleich wierder
<Tuor_Tablet> Da
<Ilian1> Hi! Ich experimentiere gerade mit Treibern für meinen NVIDIA GeForce 6150-Chipsatz. Augenblicklich OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 173.14.35 . Das obwohl ich nachträglich folgendes versucht habe. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nvidia-9802/ Was muss ich tun, damit Xubuntu den aktuelleren Treiber nutzt?
<kubine> Title: Welchen Nvidiatreiber für GeForce 6150 SE › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed1> Hallo, ist es irgendwie bequem ohne Konsole (evtl. im Nautilus) möglich den Dateiinhaber/Gruppe einer Datei zu ändern?
<jokrebel> swed1: Ja
<jokrebel> swed1: Aber nicht empfehlenswert, da man dafür Nautilus mit root-Rechten starten müsste, was nicht zu empfehlen ist.
<Ilian1> Kann mir keiner helfen?
<jokrebel> Ilian1: Der aktuellest installierte Treiber sollte automatisch benutz werden. Woraus schließt Du dass das bei Dir nicht so ist?
<jokrebel> Ilian1: Eventuell ist natürlich vorher mindestens ein erneutes Einlogen oder gar ein Reboot nötig.
<jokrebel> Ilian1: Ansonsten müsstest Du Dich da dann vielleicht an die PPA-Betreuer wenden, da das ja kein offizielles Ubuntu-Paket ist.
<Ilian1> Weil 173.14.35 genutzt wird und ich 2.1.2 NVIDIA 304.64 erwartet hätte. Nachdem ich den zuletzt nach Anleitung (s.o.) inst. habe. Unter Mint hat der gut funktioniert. 
<Ilian1> reboot habe ich natürlich gemacht. 
<Ilian1> Kann man Ubuntu einfach(!) sagen welchen Treiber es nutzen soll? Offensichtlich sind ja gerade zwei Treiber installiert.
<dodo4444> hallo, ich würde gerne aus allen ordnern eines bestimmten ordners in meinem homeverzeichnis alle dateien mit der endung *desktop nach ~/.local/share/applications kopieren
<dodo4444> ich habe es mal folgendermaßen versucht:
<dodo4444> cp -v *.desktop /home/$USER/.Testordner/*/ /home/$USER/.local/share/applications
<dodo4444> das haut aber nicht hin
<Ilian1> Im Gegensatz zu Mint, habe ich bei Xubuntu allerdings den NVIDIA den Ubuntu vorgeschlagen hat über ein Update vorher installiert. Vermutlich war das das Problem.
<jokrebel> Es wird soweit ich weis immer der neueste verfügbare genutzt (höheste Versionsnummer). Hast Du denn die Schritte für die Einbindung des PPA mit anschließendem apt-get update und dann erst installieren eingehalten?
<jokrebel> Ilian1: Wenn Du anschließend _korrekt_ ein PPA einbindest, welches eine neuere Version zur Verfügung stellt, sollte das kein Problem sein.
<Ilian1> 1. Aktualisiert (dabei kam die Meldung das ein propritärer Treiber verfügbar ist) 2. ppa:ubuntu-x-swat eingebunden nach Anleitung.
<dodo4444> meine situation in ungefährt die folgende: ich habe einen ordner in dem sich wiederum 10 unterordner befinden, von denen - sagen wir mal 5 - eine *.desktop-Datei enthalten. jetzt will ich alle desktop dateien auf einmal kopieren
<jokrebel>  : Ilian1: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgaben von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fbausch> dodo4444: find <Ordner der durchsucht werden soll> -name \*.desktop -exec cp {} <Zielverzeichnis> \;
<fbausch> weitere Infos: man find
<dodo4444> fbausch: vielen dank, von find hatte ich mal gelesen
<Ilian1> jokrebel Oh, da bietet er mir doch glatt einige Aktualisierungen an. ;-) Muss gleich mal rebooten, dann einkaufen und vermutlich ist das Problem ja dann gelöst. Ansonsten melde ich mich später nochmal. Danke soweit!
<tbo> wie verwalte ich unter eine große menge von passwörtern und habe sie auch unter Android griffbereit? Ideen?
<dadrc> keepass(x)
<dadrc> den safe (also die verschlüsselte datei) kannst du mit ubuntu one oder dropbox oder so synchronisieren
<tbo> den wollte ich vermeiden
<dadrc> Wen?
<tbo> keepass
<dadrc> warum? ist toll.
<dadrc> Gibt Clients für Linux und für Android, stabiles, offenes Dateiformat. What's not to like?
<dadrc> Wüsste sonst kein weiteres Programm, was auf beiden Plattformen läuft -- heißt nicht, dass es keins gibt, aber naja.
<tbo> dadrc: bisher nutze ich halt PasswordSafe, welches gut für Windows, OSX, Android ist aber irgendwie sind alle Linux clients entweder veraltet oder werden nicht weiterentwickelt
<jokrebel> tbo: Der sicherste Weg unteschiedliche Passwörter für sämtliche Anwendungen (ja _unterschiedlich_ wie man es haben sollte) zu nutzen ist $Brain.
<bekks> tbo: Deswegen ja keepassx.
<tbo> jokrebel: merke dir einfach mal >100 20 zeichen lange passwörter
<tbo> jokrebel: understiedliche ohne gemeinsamen nennen ohne hilfe, einfach zufällige zeichenfolgen
<tbo> viel spaß
<dadrc> Keepass kann angeblich aus PasswortManager importieren, falls dir die Migration Sorgen macht.
<tbo> keepassx is auch eingeschlafen
<bekks> Seit wann?
<jokrebel> tbo: Sowohl Mengenmäßig > 100 als auch Längenmäßig > 18 halte ich für unrealistisch… Und einen Generalschlüssel der alles andere "für mich merkt" halte ich für ne Scheinsicherheit.
<tbo> jokrebel: ich habe in meiner liste 100 einträge
<tbo> 127
<bekks> tbo: Dann nimm halt keepass2. Letztes Release vom 3.2.2013.
<tbo> bekks: probiere ich gerade aus
<daswort> Kann die Exclude-List von rsync reguläre Ausdrücke?
<Tu0r> hi wenn ich eine externe festplatte anhänge, und er sie mir in /dev  nicht auflistet ist sie dann kaputt oder kann noch was anders sein?
<daswort> Da das normale "--exclude" das kann gehe ich mal davon aus.
<daswort> Tu0r~ USB? Dann schau mal ob die über USB erkannt wird. Der Befehl heißt `lsusb`
<ppq> Tu0r: schau mal nach, was dmesg sagt. und bitte NICHT in den channel kopieren, sondern in einen pastebin und uns mal zeigen ggf. :)
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Was sagt denn ein "tail -f /var/log/syslog" wenn Du sie an und und wieder abstöpselst?
<daswort> Z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de Tu0r 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414217/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel wartet noch ein bisschen…
<daswort> Noch eine Frage zu Regex: Kann man /pfad/*/blub/blah/*/cache nutzen oder geht dann arg die Leistung runter?
<vectory> so arg wird das nicht sein, das kopieren dauert sicher wesentlich laenger als das aufloesen der regex
<vectory> und wenn doch, waeren symlinks im ordner /pfad/blub/blah/ machbar
<Tu0r> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414222/
<kubine> Title: tail -f /var/log/syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> jokrebel: der past war für dich da ich selber nicht wirklich versteh was da steht
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Ein paar "Enter" zwischen den "Einstecken" "Ausstecken" würden es leichter machen aber ich schau mal…
<Tu0r> jokrebel: ok mach ich
<Tu0r> mom
<Tu0r> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414227/
<kubine> Title: tail -f /var/log/syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> jokrebel: jetzt sollt es lesbarer sein. ;)
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Ist das eine USB-Festplatte oder vielleicht SSD?
<Tu0r> jokrebel: stik sry und das zweite wär dann ne ssd. sorry hätt i sagen sollen. :/
<Tu0r> jokrebel: als das war der usb stik
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Was sagt GParted (bzw. fdisk) über das Device?
<Tu0r> gparted findet es nicht
<Tu0r> jokrebel: ich weis nicht wie man fdisk benutzt.. sry
<tbo> Ich glaub ich habe eines gefunden. Pasaffe.
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Ein Blick ins Ubuntuusers-Wiki ist in solchen Fällen sogut wie immer hilfreich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fdisk - hätte ein "fdisk wiki ubuntu" als ersten Treffer gefunden
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> jokrebel: ok mach ich.
<Tu0r> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414232/ also sda ist mien platte von der mein sys lauft. da es nur noch ein sdX gibt denke ich ist es sdb. (fehlüberlegung?)
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Tu0r: was willst Du mit ls? Undwarum nicht einfach ein "fdisk" ohne zusatz posten?
<jokrebel> …was ist das überhaupt in ls? ist das ein "normales Standardubuntu? Mein ls schaut bedeutend andes aus?
<Tu0r> hat noch andere partitionen.
<Tu0r> ist ubuntu.. 
<Tu0r> jokrebel: naja fdisk ohne was gibt das: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414237/
<kubine> Title: fdisk › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Tu0r: sudo fdisk -l
<Tu0r> bekks: ok
<_moep_> udo?
<jokrebel> Tu0r: "sudo fdisk -l" …
<Tu0r> bekks: jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414242/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> oh
<bekks> Bisschen durcheinander :)
<jokrebel> cryptswap? Da ist doch was mit Verschlüsselung?  Ich bin raus…
<Tu0r> also keine ahnung das der stick ist mir egal was drauf ist. fals was drauf ist.
<Tu0r> das was wichtig ist, ist alles gesichert auf dem server in der firma.
<Tu0r> also solange mein sys noch geht. der rest ist abgehängt was nicht verlohren gehen darf. ;)
<bekks> Hast du kein Backup?
<Tu0r> doch das auch. aber das würde dauern es wieder drauf zu tun
<bekks> MAcht ja nix :)
<Tu0r> so n monat alt. aber das ist egal denn die daten werden sowiso gesynct.
<Tu0r> hmm jo so halb.
<bekks> Einen Monat alt?
<Tu0r> jo
<Tu0r> aber eben die daten sind auf dem server nur die progs und deren einstellungen sind lokal
<bekks> De facto also unbrauchbar. Dann würde ich das System nicht anfassen solange es kein aktuelles Backup gibt.
<Tu0r> ok..
<Tu0r> hmm ich hab auch ne live cd.. also es geht mir ja nur um den stick. auf dem ist nix drauf was ich noch will. (weis nichmal was drauf war)
<Tu0r> bekks: es geht drum dass ich den zwar sehe aber mein gparted ihn nicht sieht. also wenn ich ihn abhänge dann verschwindet der eintrag sdb in /dev
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht.
<Tu0r> bekks:  ich probiers nochmals.
<bekks> Wenn das so wäre, würde etwas in dmesg dazu stehen.
<bekks> Und du musst gparted als root aufrufen.
<Tu0r> bekks:  ich schau nochmals. vieliecht irr ich mich auch.
<Tu0r> bekks: ok. ich werd nochmals versuchenb
 * jokrebel glaubt, dass der Stick Schrott ist, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
<bekks> Das wird in dmesg stehen :)
<jokrebel> bekks: tail -f /var/log/syslog http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414227/ sagt wohl nicht viel anderes, oder?
<kubine> Title: tail -f /var/log/syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ausser dass in syslog und demsg unterschiedliche Dinge stehen :)
<bekks> Und in dem paste steht ja, dass sdb erfolgreich angebunden wurde.
<Tu0r> bekks: also jetzt hab ichs nochmals angeschaut. sdb ist der stik. er verschwindet wenn ich ausstecke. und er kommt wieder wenn ich einstecke. demseg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414247/ (aber es fehlt ein teil, ich kann nicht weiter hochscrollen im terminal)
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Bevor du ihn ansteckst, ist der nicht da.
<Tu0r> nein.
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Es sei denn, du hast eine Luftverbindung zu dem Stick.
<Tu0r> bekks: also ich glaub wir reden an einander vorbei.
<bekks> Zeile 510 in deinem Paste sagt sehr klar, dass der Stick angebunden wurde. Und vorher wurde der nicht entfernt.
<Solcero> Hi, habe dnsmasq per apt-get installiert und bekomme folgende fehlermeldung: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8756c240abc34fea9f9b
<kubine> Title: gist:8756c240abc34fea9f9b (at gist.github.com)
<Solcero> jemand ne idee ? 
<Tu0r> also der stik hab ich nicht während dem dmesg enfernt oder angesteckt sondern während dem ich ls im /dev gemacht. habe. aber lassen wir das bei seite. wie soll ich jetzt genau verfahren beim dmesg?
<Tu0r> bekks: status: stick angehängt.
<bekks> Dann zeig doch mal ein sudo fdisk -l
<Tu0r> bekks: ok
<Tu0r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414252/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LUX_0n_Flux> Moin
<Tu0r> bekks: stick immernoch angehängt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414257/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LUX_0n_Flux> suche nach deutscher hilfe für Kali-Linux
<bekks> Tu0r: Dann bitte mal ein ls -lha  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414252/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> LUX_0n_Flux: Die wirst Du hier leider nicht finden.
<LUX_0n_Flux> ne idee wo ich glück haben könnte?
<bekks> LUX_0n_Flux: LEider auch nicht, ich habe noch nie was von Kali-Linux gehört.
<Tu0r> bekks:  spielt das eine rolle in welchem verzeichnis ich bin?
<bekks> Tu0r: Nein.
<Tu0r> bekks
<Tu0r> bekks: ok
<Tu0r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414262/
<kubine> Title: ls -lha › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das ist nicht die Ausgabe die ich haben wollte.
<Tu0r> bekks: nicht "ls -lha"? dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden...
<dadrc> LUX_0n_Flux, #kali-linux hier im Freenode
<dadrc> Behaupten die zumindest.
<bekks> Tu0r: Dann bitte mal ein ls -lha /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<Tu0r> bekks: ok
<Tu0r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414267/
<kubine> Title: ls -lha /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und dann bitte mal ein ls -lha /dev/mapper/dm-0
<Tu0r> ls: Zugriff auf /dev/mapper/dm-0 nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Hmm. Stimmt. ls -lha /dev/dm-0
<Tu0r> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 252, 0 Apr  2 20:41 /dev/dm-0
<bekks> Tu0r: Kannst du mal ein "dmsetup ls" machen?
<Tu0r> bekks: ja 1sec
<Tu0r> cryptswap1	(252:0)
<Tu0r> bekks: ums komplett zu machen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414272/
<kubine> Title: dmsetup ls › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Tu0r: Mach doch mal ein sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<Tu0r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414277/
<kubine> Title: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass der Stick hinüber ist.
<ABC`s> hallo
<Tu0r> bekks: ok schade. thx fürs geduldige helfen!
<ABC`s> kann mir jemand helfen ? Ich will wissen wie man eine .exe datei öffnet!!
<Tu0r> was würde ich ohne den channel machen? ihr seid mir immerwieder ne riesen hilfe!
<k1l> !wine > ABC`s 
<kubine> ABC`s: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<ABC`s> ok danke :D
<Tu0r> gn8
<ABC`s> wie kann man die farbe im chat verändern oder wo stehen die befehle die man im chat anwenden kann ?
<k1l> ABC`s: die farben kommen auf dein irc programm an.
<k1l> ABC`s: die meisten sachen sind in den channelregeln erklärt
<ABC`s> kann man einen chatroom oder so einen channel selber erstellen ?
<k1l> ABC`s: wenn man einen channel betritt in dem noch keiner ist, wird er automatisch erstellt. zu den regeln des netzwerk und wie und wann man einen channel erstellen darf wendest du dich am besten direkt an #freenode
<ABC`s> ok danke :D ihr seit echt eine große hilfe 
<ABC`s> kennt jemand ein channel wo was los ist ?
<sysdef> ABC`s: #ubuntu-de-offtopic , aber warnung: viel dummes zeug wird da geredet ;)
<ABC`s> ok
<ABC`s> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich terminal sehen kann wer alles mit dem router verbunden ist
<ABC`s> also mit welchem befehl
<surfhai> wo finde ich die autostart datei damit ich beim starten ein terminal kommt unter unity?
<surfhai> -ich
<hjaekel> surfhai, unter "Startprogramme"
<bekks> ABC`s: Läuft da Ubuntu auf dem Router?
<ABC`s> nein
<ABC`s> nur auf meinem PC
<ABC`s> ich will den befehl wie bei windows "net view" nur auf ubuntu
<k1l> smbtree z.b.
<Robert_Zenz> ABC`s, afaik net view zeigt dir nicht alle verbundenen Geräte, sondern alles was sich mit Windows/SMB Freigabe meldet.
<ABC`s> und wie ist das dann bei Ubuntu
<k1l> jo, deswegen ja smbtree
<ABC`s> Ich kann mich da nicht so gut aus ich will nur z.B. wissen wie man die IP vom PC heraus bekommt der mit dem gleichem router surft 
<k1l> ABC`s: das guckst du im router nach. das was du mit netview machst ist nur nach ssmb verzeichnissen zu suchen
<ABC`s> kil smbtree klappt nicht ich gib mein passwort ein und dann kommt nichts mehr
<k1l> passwort?
<ABC`s> ja
<ABC`s> das steht ich muss mein passwort eingeben
<k1l> mach mal "smbtree -N" im terminal
<ABC`s> ich bin zwar admin aber ich muss das immerwider eingeben auch wenn ich sachen installiern will muss ich das erst legetimiren
<beaver74> ABC`s, ŵie bist du denn zu root auf der Konsole geworden?
<ABC`s> was 
<ABC`s> ich hab ubuntu erst seit kurzem
<beaver74> auch da gint es ja viele unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten.. aber wohl nur wenige .. korrekte
<k1l> achso, ich hatte das automatisch mit -N gestartet
<beaver74> *gibt
<k1l> beaver74: alles ok so
<beaver74> k
<k1l> ABC`s: das zeigt aber nur die anderen pcs an, wenn sie freigegebene ordner haben. du solltest einfach in deinem router nachgucken. 
<ABC`s> ja ich weis was du meinst
<ABC`s> aber wenn ich "ifconfig eingebe dann kann ich die ip4 nicht finden"
<k1l> zeig mal in ne, pastebin
<ABC`s> was ist pastebin
<k1l> !nopaste 
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ABC`s> ok dann gute nacht ich denke das waren genug fragen für heute :)
<ABC`s> ok letzte frage wie bekomme ich admin rechte wenn ich z.B.  synaptic Paketverwaltung öffne steht da das ich keine rechte habe
<k1l> wie startest du die denn?
<ABC`s> die synaptic...
<ABC`s> an der linken leiste
<k1l> das softwarecenter meinst du?
<k1l> synaptic nutzt ubuntu schon länger nicht mehr
<ABC`s> nein ich meine synaptic
<k1l> welches ubuntu nutzt du da genau?
<ABC`s> ich finde wine nicht im center
<ABC`s> ich hab ubuntu 12.10
<k1l> zeig mal ein "lsb_release -r"
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu lucid im Systemprotokollbetrachter ist ein gelber balken mit der info /var/log/mail.info Die Datei ist keine gewöhnliche oder keine Textdatei. kann dar jemand helfen und sagen wie ich das lössen kann 
<nevchen> nabend
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu lucid im Systemprotokollbetrachter ist ein gelber balken mit der info /var/log/mail.info Die Datei ist keine gewöhnliche oder keine Textdatei
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-03
<vectory> wie kann ich apt-get install firefox rueckgaengig machen?
<koegs> vectory: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<vectory> koegs: mit purge kommt dies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672813/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vectory> nebenbei, warum kann ich steam nicht installieren? gibt die fehlermeldung im paste aufschluss?
<koegs> vectory: was passiert, wenn du den anweisungen folgst?
<vectory> koegs: ah, das bezieht sich auf steam ... das hat ich mit 'dpkg steam.deb' versucht zu installieren, das loest k abhaengigkeiten auf?
<koegs> vectory: dpkg löst keine abhängigkeiten auf
<koegs> vectory: und wieso installierst du steam nicht über das software center?
<vectory> weil lubuntu
<vectory> steam is already the newest version.
<vectory> O_o
<vectory> sah aber aus als sei dpkg nie sauber durchgelaufen
<koegs> auch lubuntu hat ein software center
<vectory> apt-get reicht nicht?
<koegs> doch, reicht auch, aber gib doch mal bitte die fehlermeldungen im nopaste, so kann ich damit nix anfangen
<vectory> software center in 10.04 sah bescheiden aus, deshalb hab ich da ein vorurteil
<koegs> ansonsten "dpkg -r" zum deinstallieren und dann über das software-center
<vectory> steam.deb fuegt ein repo hinzu, sollte passen
<geser> ein "sudo apt-get -f install" sollte die Abhängigkeiten reparieren (vorher aber kontrollieren, was es machen möchte)
<vectory> das hilft mir aber nicht bei firefox. bei apt seh ich noch nich ganz durch
<geser> inwiefern hilft es nicht bei firefox?
<vectory> ich will Fx entfernen, nicht installieren ;)
<geser> dann entferne erst "firefox-globalmenu" (ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob apt dich im aktuellen Zustand es machen läßt, aber "sudo dpkg -P firefox-globalmenu" sollte gehen)
<vectory> grr, muss ich aber nicht verstehen oder?
<vectory> und da mit dpkg drin rumzufuhrwerken klingt nicht ueberzeugend :/
<vectory> mit apt-get gehts nicht. mal zenity insten :)
<geser> apt nutzt im Hintergrund auch nur dpkg (es sorgt nur für den Download und die Sortierung der Abhängigkeiten für dpkg)
<vectory> das ist kein pappenstiel
<geser> du kannst natürlich erst firefox installieren lassen, damit apt wieder glücklich wird und es dann normal per apt wieder löschen
<vectory> wat? ich will Fx los werden
<geser> apt hat festgestellt, dass firefox-globalmenu von firefox abhängt und es hat nur 2 Möglichkeiten: a) firefox installieren oder b) firefox-globalmenu löschen. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie apt sich da im Zweifel entscheidet
<geser> vermutlich liegt die Präferenz auf "installieren"
<vectory> ne, remove firefox-globalmenu zeigte ausser der steam/zenity/'-f install' meldung gar nix
<vectory> ich nehm momentan noch an dass fx-globalmenu zu firefox gehoert und nicht zufaellig steam
<vectory> ich meld mich wieder wenn steam loft :)
<geser> apt erkennt, dass momentan die Abhängigkeiten verletzt sind und wird erst wieder arbeiten wenn diese "repariert" sind um nicht noch mehr "Schaden" (verletzte Abhängigkeiten) zu produzieren
<vectory> jetzt reicht auch '... purge firefox'. wieso? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5672840/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vectory> und was ist mit all den anderen abhaengigkeiten, die bei firefox mitinstalliert wurden. die sprachpakete zb?
<vectory> die sind doch nicht durch globing bei firefox* mit eingeschlossen? kann apt die bitte einzeln auflisten?
<geser> sind die installiert?
<vectory> waren :)
<geser> falls die eine Abhängigkeit auf "firefox" hätten, dann wären die beim purge ebenfalls erfasst, da dann ja eine Abhängigkeit fehlen würde (siehe firefox-globalmenu)
<koegs> und ansonsten hilft nachher --purge autoremove
<rcerny> vectory, gib einfach sudo apt-get install firefox ein und drück ein paar mal Tab, dann werden alle sprachpakete aufgelistet
<geser> rcerny: er will firefox löschen, nicht installieren
<vectory> der freiwerdende speicherplatz stimmt ca. mit dem bei der installation angegebenen ueberein
<rcerny> hab ich auch grade gesehen, 'schuldigung
<vectory> rcerny: habs mit purge statt install probiert vorhin. zeigt nur die pakete an, die auch installiert sind. das ueberzeugt widerum
<vectory> ich hatte eigentlich vor die nicht aufgeloeste abhaengigkeit einfach fuer immer zu ignorieren, die von der installation steams per dpkg x)
<vectory> danke alle
<Guest91520> Servus, ich habe eine kurze Frage, wie bekomme ich den Pfad zu einem laufenden Programm raus? Also z.B. zu Firefox (geht nicht um Firefox) den Pfad zu der ausführbaren Datei?
<dadrc> which
<dadrc> Also, in 'nem Terminal: `which firefox`
<LetoThe2nd> zu nem laufendem eher ps ax, würde ich sagen
<dadrc> hm
<dadrc> oder das.
<LetoThe2nd> gibt sicher auch noch was schöneres, ist halt ne triviallösung
<dadrc> Klar, mit xwininfo den Namen rauskriegen, dann mit which den Pfad holen, dann per zenity als Popup präsentieren ;)
<Guest91520> ps ax hat mich direkt weitergebracht, danke!
<xubuntu-user> moin
<xubuntu-user> ich hab ein problem mit skype, gestern hats noch funktioniert, heute lässt es sich nicht mehr starten
<xubuntu-user> hat jemand einen tip für mich?
<xubuntu-user> internet hab ich schon abgesucht
<dadrc> Terminal auf, Skype von da starten, vielleicht gibt's Fehlermeldungen
<dadrc> Ansonsten mal die Config verschieben: `mv ~/.Skype ~/.Skype.bak` und dann nochmal probieren. Dann musst du dich zwar neu einloggen, aber naja.
<xubuntu-user> bash: /usr/bin/skype: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<koegs> xubuntu-user: das sollte nicht von alleine passieren, was ist seit gestern passiert?
<xubuntu-user> nur neuer kernel
<xubuntu-user> und update
<dadrc> `ls -l /usr/bin/skype`, bitte.
<xubuntu-user> hab ich schon geprüft und testmässig auf 777 gesetzt
<xubuntu-user> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28356768 Nov  1 09:19 /usr/bin/skype
<xubuntu-user> also ausführbar sollte das ding eigentlich sein
<dadrc> Dann wird da was mit multiarch schiefgelaufen sein
<xubuntu-user> alles andere geht normal
<xubuntu-user> nur skype nicht mehr
<dadrc> Schon mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert, um sicher zu gehen, dass alle Dependencies da sind?
<xubuntu-user> ja
<xubuntu-user> das war der erste test mit purge deinstallieren und neu installiert
<dadrc> Was steht denn bei `file /usr/bin/skype`?
<xubuntu-user> also was in der datei steht?
<koegs> xubuntu-user: nein, den befehl ausführen
<xubuntu-user> bash: /usr/bin/skype: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<dadrc> `file /usr/bin/skype` ← den da
<xubuntu-user> file /usr/bin/skype 
<xubuntu-user> /usr/bin/skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0x06628ce1adec6427dabb21f1ab71194752a638ee, stripped
<dadrc> und du hast an sich ein 64-Bit-System?
<sash_> For the records: Auch 64Bit-System hier, gleiche executable (SHA1 identisch), läuft bei mir.
<dadrc> Ja, klar, sash_ 
<dadrc> Multiarch halt 
<dadrc> Vermute, dass das beim Update kaputtgegangen ist
<dadrc> xubuntu-user, mal die Ausgaben von `uname -a` und `dpkg --print-foreign-architectures`, bitte
<sash_> xubuntu-user: Kann auch am Kernel liegen. Schau mal nach, ob der mit CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y kompiliert ist, falls das was Eigenes ist.
<xubuntu-user> sash_: ia32 habe ich deaktiviert
<xubuntu-user> brauchts das?
<xubuntu-user> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<xubuntu-user> argh
<koegs> aha, also auch noch schön eigenkompilierter kernel... sowas ist natürlich total unwichtig und sollte man nicht erwähnen...
<xubuntu-user> koegs:  hab ja geschrieben dass ich nen neuen kernel gemacht habe
<xubuntu-user> aber evtl zuwenig deutlich
<Ricky27> Hey. Habe gerade ein persistent usb live image auf den USB stick geschrieben und gestartet. Ist es normal, dass man dann nur auf die Kommandozeile kommt? Wie komme ich auf den Desktop?
<sash_> xubuntu-user: Ja, das brauchts: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/custom-kernel-breaks-skype-on-slackware64-multilib-762570/#post3722741
<k1l_> !nomodeset > Ricky27 
<sash_> xubuntu-user: Include code to run 32-bit programs under a 64-bit kernel. You should likely turn this on, unless you're 100% sure that you don't have any32-bit programs left.
<k1l_> !bootparameter > Ricky27 dort mal nomodeset probieren
<k1l_> mensch sagmal wo sind die factoids hin?
<Ricky27> k1l_: danke. Muss ich das jedes mal aufs neue angeben, wenn es funktioniert?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen  das ist der richtige artikel :)
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Ricky27: kommt auf die hardware an. eigentlich reicht es den richtigen treiber zu installieren
<Ricky27> k1l_: danke
<xubuntu-user> gibts es eigentlich noch eine lösung, damit beim bildschirmschoner auch die hintergrundbeleuchtung abgeschaltet wird?
<UbuntuFan> kann mir jemand helfen ich habe die logdatei gelöscht und dan den pc neu hoch gefahren. Dann war die fhler meldung wieder dar .ubuntu lucid im Systemprotokollbetrachter ist ein gelber balken mit der info /var/log/mail.info Die Datei ist keine gewöhnliche oder keine Textdatei 
<Rochvellon> hm, was kann denn das sein? ich habe eine ntfs-partition, kann die mounten navigieren aber nichts von kopieren? angeblich ist das verzeichnis nicht vorhanden
<Sebastian2> @UbuntuFan lösch die datei doch nochmal und erstell eine textdatei mit den manem mail.info
<Sebastian2> ;)
<Rochvellon> erledigt :/
<UbuntuFan> <Sebastian2> habe ich gemacht dann steht dar sie haben keine Berechtigung root so als auch den user name 
<Sebastian2> das fiel mir nur spontan ein
<Sebastian2> müssen aml andere ran
<Sebastian2> ^^
<xubuntu-user> UbuntuFan:  sudo touch /var/log/mail.info
<UbuntuFan> <xubuntu-user> bleibt auch so wie beim ersten mal 
<xubuntu-user> UbuntuFan:  also hier auf ner debian kiste geht das
<UbuntuFan> <xubuntu-user> ich habe auch schon kopiert neu angelegt. Ich bin auch schon am googlen  
<deem> UbuntuFan: kannst du mal ein "ls -la /var/log/mail*" in ein pastebin legen?
<deem> !paste > UbuntuFan 
<kubine> UbuntuFan: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<UbuntuFan> <deem>Zugriff auf /var/log/mail nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Die log datei ist vor handen 
<deem> UbuntuFan: du hast den * vergessen
<deem> bzw vermutlich musst du ein sudo voranstellen
<UbuntuFan> <deem> ich habe warte bitte
<UbuntuFan> <deem> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414287/
<kubine> Title: /var/log/mail.info › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> UbuntuFan: /varlog/mail != /var/log/mail.info
<apollo13> dein ls zeigt ja klar dass dort kein /var/log/mail liegt
<deem> apollo13: will er ja auch gar nicht. sein ubuntu sagt ihm, dass seine /var/log/mail.info fehlerhaft sei
<deem> UbuntuFan: wozu brauchst du die datei denn? welches programm meckert denn überhaupt, dass die datei fehlerhaft sei?
<UbuntuFan> <deem>
<UbuntuFan> <deem> messages der gelbe balken wo kann man das noch sehen ?? was das für ein problem ist ??
<deem> ich weiß nicht von welchem gelben balken du sprichst, aber vermutlich wird das noch in der syslog stehen. du kannst /var/log/syslog auch mal in ein pastebin legen
<deem> was ist denn das für ein system? bzw was willst du denn damit machen?
<UbuntuFan> weiss jemand wie man das  /var /log/ mail.info wieder anzeigen lassen kann in log viewer
<koegs> UbuntuFan: kannst du bitte mal einen screenshot erstellen?
<UbuntuFan> <koegs> von was das mail.info ist nicht zu sehen im Protokollbetrachter ich habe es glöscht beim neustart erstellt es selber 
<UbuntuFan> <koegs>und nichts passiert 
<koegs> UbuntuFan: laut dem ls von heute mittag ist mail.info da, ich würde gerne ein screenshot von gnome-system-log sehen
<koegs> also von deinem Logviewer
<UbuntuFan> <koegs> wie muss ich das machen ??
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfotos › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> UbuntuFan: und wahrscheinlich ist dein user nicht in der gruppe adm, deswegen darf der log-viewer die datei nicht öffnen
<UbuntuFan> <koegs> habe ich gemacht wo muss ich das hin bringen 
<koegs> UbuntuFan: z.B. auf www.imgur.com
<koegs> aber ich würde überprüfen ob dein User Mitglied der Gruppe adm ist
<UbuntuFan> <koegs> das habe ich gemacht der macht das auch automatisch wenn man die datei löscht ich habe das foto gemacht kommt das auch in paste rein??
<koegs> UbuntuFan: support findet nur hier statt, damit jeder mitlesen und mithelfen kann
<koegs> [15:26:01] < koegs> UbuntuFan: z.B. auf www.imgur.com
<UbuntuFan> http://imgur.com/qBMjmxh
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<UbuntuFan> <koegs>http://imgur.com/qBMjmxh
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<geser> wie groß ist die Datei überhaupt?
<koegs> dann bitte einmal die Ausgaben von "ls -la /var/log/mail.*", "groups" und "file /var/log/mail.info"
<sieste> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich Gcompris-paket übersetzen kann? 
<sieste> das ist gepflegtes DEnglish
<elmargol> gibt es ein tool um alte kernel pakete zu deinstallieren?
<elmargol> die aktuellen 3-4 sollten reichen...
<dAnjou> elmargol: jo, apt-get
<elmargol> das ich jedes paket einzeln deinstallieren kann ist mir auch klar
<elmargol> frage mich wie ihr das für enduser vorgesehen habt wenn /boot voll läuft
<ppq> wir? ;)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> das haben "wir" vorgesehen :D
<elmargol> anstelle des /boot parition ist voll dialogs wärs nett einen uninstaller anzuzeigen oder sowas
<ppq> mit diesem ubuntu tweak ding kann man wohl auch per gui alte kernel entfernen lassen. keine ahnung ob das inzwischen nutzbar ist, früher hat das öfter mal systeme zerschossen - empfehlen würd ich das keinem
<koegs> elmargol: klingt gut, wann fängst du an zu programmieren?
<dAnjou> elmargol: http://www.commandlinefu.com/
<kubine> Title: All commands | commandlinefu.com (at www.commandlinefu.com)
<dAnjou> da findet sich bestimmt was
<elmargol> also praktisch habt ihr keine lösung auser veraltete dokumentation im wiki
<koegs> für mutige empfehle ich immer den hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414292/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> elmargol: das ist keine veraltete Doku, sondern der ganz normale Weg, stänkern ist übrigens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke
<UbuntuFan> <koegs>http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414287/
<kubine> Title: /var/log/mail.info › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<elmargol> Will man also im obigen Beispiel den älteren Kernel 3.0.0-16-generic (und Headerdateien) deinstallieren, so sucht man in der Paketverwaltung [1] nach den Paketen < Paketverwaltung gibts ja keine mehr *g*
<koegs> elmargol: folge doch einfach [1]... -.-
<sieste> hi, hat jemand zufällig schon mate 1.6 installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> sieste: ne, aber wir haben alle schon mal gelernt, dass metafragen söllig sinnfrei sind ;) abgesehen davon, da mate nicht offiziell in ubuntu ist, wird es hier auch nur äusserst eingeschränkt supported.
<elmargol> Bug #1037285
<geser> UbuntuFan: meine Vermutung ist: da die Datei leer ist (0 Byte groß), kann der Log-Viewer verständlicherweise nicht feststellen, um was für eine Art Datei es sich handelt
<UbuntuFan> <geser> ich habe gerade probiert ein neuen user an zu legen und dar ist alles in ordnung nur auf mein name ist das nicht so 
<geser> hmm
<sieste> LetoThe2nd: söllig sinnfrei sind fragen nicht, man kann gut sondieren wer nur quatscht oder ahnung hat und hilfreich ist :)
<UbuntuFan> <koegs>ich habe gerade probiert ein neuen user an zu legen und dar ist alles in ordnung nur auf mein name ist das nicht so 
<LetoThe2nd> sieste: ansichtssache. globaler konsens im IRC ist auf jeden fall: sie sind sinnlos, und man macht sich nicht direkt beliebt damit.
<geser> UbuntuFan: der neue User eigentlich nicht in der Gruppe "adm" sein (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) und so überhaupt keine Leserechte an der Datei haben
<UbuntuFan> <geser> aber dar ist die mail.info drin im protokollbetrachter bei mir auf den namen nicht 
<ABC`s> hallo
<bullgard4> ABC`s:  Du kannst hier einfach Deine FRage zu Ubuntu stellen. Ganz ohne Vorrede.
<ABC`s> ich wollte fragen ob ihr ein  programm kennt oder irgend eine art um videos runterzuladen?
<LetoThe2nd> firefox, chromium, opera, ...
<dAnjou> ABC`s: transmission, wget, curl, deluge, bittorrent, rtorrent
<ppq> wenn von flash videos die rede ist: es gibt etliche browseraddons
<dAnjou> python -c "import requests; requests.get(URL)"
<geser> youtube videos lassen sich auch gut mit "clive" runterladen (video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and others)
 * LetoThe2nd findet immer ganz toll, wie man hier spekulieren kann weil die fragen so höchst präzise sind.
 * sysdef reicht LetoThe2nd eine tube glasskugel-politur
<tbo> wget
<dAnjou> geser: vlc reicht offenbar http://imgur.com/a/t8wLr
<kubine> Title: VLC Ripping - Imgur (at imgur.com)
<dAnjou> tbo: vorher die anderen antworten lesen ;)
<tbo> dAnjou: oh, bin über transmission nicht hinausgekommen :-)
<tbo> Power on Hours: 20978 stunden.
<jokrebel> !away > ScuM666
<kubine> ScuM666: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<EdePopede> moin
<EdePopede> ich war mal hier wegen nutzung von nem O2 surfstick unter ubuntu. inzwicshen ist auch raus was es ist. lsusb sagt 19d2:0083 ONDA communication S.p.A. und usb-devices ist es Manufacturer=ZTE, Incorporated / Product=ZTE wcdma technology msm
<EdePopede> aktuell läuft da kubuntu 10.04 und das scheint da nicht sehr trivial zu sein, den zum laufen zu kriegen. hat sich das bis 12.10 mittlerweile geändert?
<EdePopede> hab vor allem http://highwayfloh.netzkneipe.net/2011/11/anleitung-o2-surfstick-zte-mf190-lauft-auch-unter-ubuntu-10-04/ gefunden und was auf draisberghof.de, auch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/o2-prepaid-stick-einrichten/ – aber wenn ich bedenke, wie das abgelaufen ist, bis ich die (und noch) paar daten hatte, wäre die schnellere lösung, mich in den zug zu setzen...
<kubine> Title: O2 Prepaid-Stick einrichten › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> EdePopede: du kannst es mit der 12.10 live-cd einfach testen, ohne dass an deinem rechner etwas geändert wird
<gh7ulq> my new wlan usb stick does not work. here are the last lines of dmesg and lsusb:  http://pastebin.com/YRPDf6Rs  
<kubine> Title: [ 9.995355] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2 [ 9.995364] cfg80211: Ca - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> !german > gh7ulq
<kubine> gh7ulq: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<gh7ulq> ich probiere nach 3 wochen den dritten wlan usb stick. bisher ging keiner. hier die ausgabe vom aktuellen: http://pastebin.com/YRPDf6Rs  
<kubine> Title: [ 9.995355] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9287 Rev:2 [ 9.995364] cfg80211: Ca - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<gh7ulq> dmesg und lsusb
<gh7ulq> bisher zeigt mir googeln nix was das problem behebt
<gh7ulq> jemand eine idee?
<apollo13> gh7ulq: und wo ist nun das problem?
<gh7ulq> apollo13:  ich hab doch doch ausgabe von dmesg und lsusb gepostet
<apollo13> gh7ulq: ja und? jetzt sollen wir raten was los ist? laut den ausgaben funktioniert der einwandfrei…
<gh7ulq> apollo13:  wie kommst du darauf? da steht: [   18.173073] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not read
<apollo13> gh7ulq: ja und?
<gh7ulq> apollo13: was brauchst du?
<apollo13> wie kommst du drauf dass eth0 der wlan device ist?
<apollo13> gh7ulq: weiß ich nicht, du musst erstmal mehr infos bringen was nicht geht… aber fang mal mit iwconfig an
<gh7ulq> apollo13: dumm nur, das ich dafür erst das OS wechseln muss... . ich besorg mir mal einen laptop und schau, dass ich dann nochmal hier frag, so das ich parallel schauen kann.
<gh7ulq> bis denne
<apollo13> das ist sicher einfacher
<solcero> Moin, hat schon mal jemand in qemu/kvm einen seriellen Port an eine VM geleitet - bzw weiss jemand ob das funktioniert. Hab mehrer Beiträge gelsenen das es nicht gehen soll - dann wieder doch.
<xubuntu-user> nabend
<xubuntu-user> so nächstes problem
<xubuntu-user> hab mein notebook (thinkpad x220) mit xubuntu installiert
<xubuntu-user> youtube videos stocken immer, obwohl ganz geladen
<xubuntu-user> jemand einen tip für mich?
<fbausch> xubuntu-user: wird wahrscheinlich an Flash liegen
<stevieh> sollte eigentlich nicht der fall sein... 
<xubuntu-user> und wie bekommt man das zum laufen fbausch ?
<fbausch> xubuntu-user: HTML5-Videos auf Youtube aktivieren: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<kubine> Title: YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<fbausch> das ist aber ein unschöner Workaround
<fbausch> stevieh: wieso sollte es nicht an Flash liegen?
<xubuntu-user> also aufem x200 hats vorhin funktioniert
<xubuntu-user> nur auf dem 220 nicht
<stevieh> fbausch: ich meinte damit das ein x220 schnell genug ist...
<xubuntu-user> ja i5 mit 2.6ghz sollte wohl zügig genug sein
<xubuntu-user> am kernel sollte das ja nicht liegen?
<stevieh> grafik...
<xubuntu-user> intel chipset grafik
<fbausch> hast du nach proprietären Treibern geschaut?
<fbausch> (mit Jockey)
<xubuntu-user> ist der default treiber drauf
<xubuntu-user> re
<xubuntu-user> so wieder default kernel gebootet, damit gehts, was kann fehlen?
<fbausch> xubuntu-user: was meinst du mit Default-Kernel und was hattest du vorher?
<xubuntu-user> selber kompilierter
<fbausch> dann solltest du dich wohl an den halten, wenn du ruckelfreie Videos schauen willst ;-)
<xubuntu-user> zuerst rausfinden was fehlt
<jokrebel> xubuntu-user: Die die den Standardkernel backen wissen anscheinend besser was sie tun als Du. Und mit selbst gemachtem Kernel stehst Du erstmal ziemlich allein da.
<stevieh> xubuntu-user: auf jeden Fall in richtung grafik schauen. denke ich
<xubuntu-user> jokrebel: nur bootet die kiste deutlich schneller, wenn er nicht den ganzen krempel laden muss
<xubuntu-user> stevieh:  grafik oder sound
<jokrebel> xubuntu-user: Wenn das so wichtig ist (macht man ja eigentlich nicht dauernd - ich kann es abwarten bis mein Rechner hochgefahren ist; trink notfalls nen Kaffee zwischendurch) wirst Du wohl mit den negativen Seiten davon lebeen müssen. Jedenfalls gehen selbstgemachte Kernel über den Support hier in der Regel hinaus.
<Neuromatic> Hey leute, weiß jemand von Euch wo sich die Menüdatei von Mate befindet ?
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Mate ist aber nicht grade was was in Ubuntu üblich ist, oder?
<Neuromatic> Hat Mate die menüdatei direkt von Gnome übernommen: Sprich /etc/xdg/menus ?
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Nochmal! Ubuntu hat kein Mate IIRC. Redest Du vielleicht von Mint? 
<Hootch> wie kann ich daten verschlüsselt und inkrementell mit einem online dienst abgleichen? ohne jedesmal einen ganzen container hin und her zu schieben?
<Neuromatic> Nein, ich dachte nur villeicht ist jemand so freundlich und hilft mir.
<xubuntu-user> wieso wurde eigentlich der ruhezustand deaktiviert?
<Hootch> mate ist ein tee!
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Welches Linux hast Du denn?
<jokrebel> xubuntu-user: Das ist kaum _generell_ passiert, aber vielleicht kann Dein System damit nicht umgehn?
<Neuromatic> Ich helfe nicht mir sondern einem Kollgen. Der hat Ubuntu 12.04. da er Probleme mit dem Menü-Editor hat, riet ich ihm die Datei manuell zu bearbeiten. da ich seit Jahren gein Gnome mehr gesehen hab, wollte ich lieber nachfragen.
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Aber Ubuntu hat normal _kein_ Mate. Irgendwas stimmt da wohl nicht ganz…
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Mate riecht erstmal stark nach "Mint"
<Neuromatic> Naja, er wird es nachinstalliert haben. entweder ist es in den Repos, oder er hat eine Fremdquelle eingebunden. Wie er das gemacht hat, ist mir prinzipiell egal. 
<xubuntu-user> jokrebel: unter win ging das normal
<xubuntu-user> hw ist ein x220
<Neuromatic> jokrebel: Wenn er mir sagt es handelt sich um Ubuntu, dann wird er ja nicht lügen, vorallemnicht, weil das total dämlich wäre
<Beastly> Neuromatic, bekommste ja leicht raus, cat /etc/lsb-release, dann siejste was installiert ist
<sdx23> Hootch: indem du mindestens eine Kopie der Metadaten lokal vorhälst. Einfacher wenn du alles lokal vorhälst und dann rsyncst.
<Neuromatic> Beastly: ich weiß, aber ich bin nicht vorort. Außerdem weiß man doch was man sich installiert
<Beastly> Neuromatic, normalerweise schon
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Mint ist ein Ubuntu-Fork; kann also gut sein, dass da irgendwo Ubuntu drin steht. Jedoch haben die viele eigene Anpassungen gemacht. Wie gesagt Mate gibt es in dem "echten" Ubuntu nicht offiziell.
<Beastly> nein, ein derivat und kein fork
<Hootch> sdx23: mit einem secure container? und welche arten von metadaten=
<Hootch> sdx23: mit einem secure container? und welche arten von metadaten?
<Neuromatic> Die einzige Frage ist, ob Mate die Location der Menüdatei vin Gnome übernommen hat .. Wisst Ihr aber auch nicht, oder ?
<Neuromatic> War schon im #mate . Aber die haben mich ignoriert xD
<Beastly> mate ist ein fork von gnome 2, man kann da auch das alte debian menü benutzen
<jokrebel> Neuromatic: Nochmal - Bei Ubuntu gibt es kein (offizielles) Mate…
<Neuromatic> Beastly Danke :)
<Hootch> sdx23: ping. noch eine antwort darauf?
<BossSP98> Hallo
<jokrebel> BossSP98: Hallo. einfach losfragen.
<agentsoul> Bei der inst. von Texmaker kommt folgende Fehlermeldung "W: Die Datei »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/texlive-extra/texlive-latex-extra-doc_2012.20120611-2_all.deb« konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein"
<agentsoul> was ist zu tun? Paketquellen habe ich schon aktualisiert
<bekks> Du kannst versuchen einen anderen Mirror zu nehmen.
<agentsoul> werde ich versuchen, ich erinnere mich, hatte schon öfter 
<agentsoul> Probleme mit den dt. mirrors
<agentsoul> kurz off: Hallo bekks muss demnächst mal wieder viel teXen, dann sieht man sich wohl wieder im dt. TeX-Channel
<agentsoul> Danke, der Wechsel hat's gebracht
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-04
<nevchen> moin
<molnitza> Hi. Ich habe einen vServer und es wird vom Hoster per SSh Backupspace bereitgestellt. Ich sichere meinen Server mit einem Bashscript und möchte nun über dieses auch alte Backups automatisch löschen, was ja an sich auch recht einfach wäre. Allerdins ist die Shell des Backupservers sehr eingeschränkt, so dass ich nichtmal mit find alte Dateien suchen und löschen kann. Lässt sich das irgendwie cl
<molnitza> ientseitig realisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: z.b. sshfs
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: oder u.U. (kommt auf dein script an) rsync mit --delete-option.
<molnitza> solange rsync rein clientseitig läuft könnte es klappen
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: rsync kann ssh tunneln, das ist nicht das problem.
<Rudi123> tag zusammen
<Rudi123> hat schonmal jemand mit einem selektiven proxy/vpn/tunnel (im sinne von: nur bestimmte anwendungen alternativ routen) gemacht und kann mir ein paar gute links zum einlesen geben?
<Rudi123> problemstellung ist folgende: beziehe mein internet über die uni und die blocken lustigerweiße nahezu komplett UDP - was einige programme natürlich unbenutzbar macht. da der speed aber recht angenehm ist würde ich gerne nur die programme raustunneln die es wirklich benötigen
<LetoThe2nd> mir üwrde nur die benutzung eines lokalen proxy mit entsprechenden regeln einfallen. aber ist auch ausdrücklich nur geraten
<Rudi123> im sinne von den proxy in jeder anwendung konfigurieren?
<LetoThe2nd> systemweiter proxy halt.
<Rudi123> achso, du meinst, dass der proxy dann je nach anwendung den datenverkehr direkt durchreicht oder tunnelt?
<LetoThe2nd> exakt.
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung ob das gut/praktikabel ist, aber ist halt das was mir gerade in den sinn kommt.
<Rudi123> ja, wäre sicher mal ein ansatz den man ausprobieren sollte
<Rudi123> hast du einen vorschlag für einen proxy?
<LetoThe2nd> Rudi123: nur http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste#Proxyserver
<kubine> Title: Serverdienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ist sowas von garnicht mein fachgebiet
<Rudi123> ok super, dann spiele ich mal ein wenig rum
<Rudi123> danke dir!
<LetoThe2nd> good luck
<doev> hi. habe mit "net usershare add Sharename /pfad/zu/ordner "Kommentar" Everyone:f guest_ok=y" eine samba freigabe angelgt. der ordner wird auch angezeigt, aber es besteht kein schreibrecht für den gast. steht aber im wiki das es sollte.
<doev> info zeigt: usershare_acl=Everyone:F
<doev> musste wohl noch auf 777 setzen
<Dude0815> Ist mir schon fast etwas peinlich, aber kann mir jemand bei der Berechnung des Datenverbrauchs für Webstreams helfen? Wie groß ist der Traffic für einen Tag wenn z.B. 10 Hörer einen 128kbps Stream 24 Stunden lang hören?
<koegs> Dude0815: das ist eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Dude0815> Okay, koegs. Danke
<ksk> klingt stark nach hausaufgabe ;)
<apollo13> Dude0815: das sollte dir nicht nur "fast" peinlich sein
<apollo13> ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ksk, apollo13: ist wieder gut. OT, bitte.
<neuromatic> hat jemand zeit mir zu helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > neuromatic 
<kubine> neuromatic: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<neuromatic> nagut
<neuromatic> wollte ubuntu 13.04 aufm usb stick zur datensicherung benutzen. alles klappte, kam bis zum desktop, meine platte erkannt. nur wenn ich drauf zugreife seh ich alle daten im root und system hängt sich auf. auch wenn ich neustarte komme ich ins desktop ohne was zu machen hängt sich das system nach kurzer zeit auf. habe kubuntu, xubuntu usw. ausprobiert passiert dasselbe, nur bei diesen bekomme 
<neuromatic> ich "gpu lockout". denke dass bei ubuntu dasselbe passiert nur mir wird der fehler nicht angezeigt. habe eine recht neue hardware.
<LetoThe2nd> neuromatic: jo, da war erst letztens wer hier mit dem intel gpu lockout als fehlermeldung. glaube aber nicht, dass da schon irgendetwas massentaugliches als fix unterwegs ist.
<LetoThe2nd> neuromatic: tendenziell eher mal mit 12.04 probieren.
<neuromatic> habe alle von 9ner aus probiert.
<LetoThe2nd> dann schauts gerade wohl eher schlecht aus.
<neuromatic> habe hier eine intel hd4000 auf meiner cpu als alternative, könnts was bringen?
<LetoThe2nd> ist das nicht die, die läuft?
<neuromatic> ne was gerade läuft ist ne gtx580
<LetoThe2nd> neuromatic: man kanns probieren.
<neuromatic> nagut habe sonst keinen anderen ausweg, danke für hilfe
<neuromatic> wenns ne nützliche information ist, meine gtx580 auszuschalten und die hd4000 auf der cpu zu benutzen hat sich das problem gelöst, läuft alles einwandfrei
<LetoThe2nd> neuromatic: ok, danke für die rückmeldung!
<radonky_> hallo
<radonky_> FlashMagic.exe sets custom speed on ttyS0. This is deprecated.
<radonky_> was kann mann da machen ?
<radonky_> ist eine Wineprogramm
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: wenig, wenn das programm nicht open source ist. an die quellen wenden und ne linuxversion fordern ;)
<leszek> hi
<radonky_> hi
<radonky_> lol
<radonky_> es gibt auch andere Programme
<radonky_> es mus doch möglich sein Wine die Rechte zu vergeben eine Custom Baudrate einstellen zu lassen
<radonky_> bei anderen läuft es auch unter linux
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: ich *vermute* (ausdrücklich vermute!!) dass de wine-leute das deprecated haben, weil nur noch die wenigsten uarts das können.
<radonky_> dann könnten Sie aber nicht flashen ;)
<radonky_> und das können Sie nur ich nicht :)
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: so nicht ganz richtig. das hauptproblem liegt schon einfach daran, dass das programm was versucht, was nciht auf jeder hardware verfügbar ist.
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: und da andere leute andere hardware haben...
<radonky_> oh neeee
<radonky_> heist das mein UART ist nicht einstellbar auf custom
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: das ist gut möglich, vor allem wenn er über usb angekoppelt ist.
<radonky_> nein hab ein 9pin Serielles kabel
<radonky_> oder meinst du intern mit einem Treiber
<radonky_> IC
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: das sagt nur nichts darüber aus, wie der uart intern angehängt ist.
<radonky_> na toll  das kans doch net sein
<LetoThe2nd> radonky_: lass es nicht an uns aus dass du standardunkonformes zeug verwenden willst ;)
<radonky_> okkaayyy :) und was sol l ich verwenden
<radonky_> zum flashen ?
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung, ich kenn das tool nicht.
 * LetoThe2nd hat jetzt auch feierabend.
<daswort> Wenn ein symbolischer Link 0777 Rechte hat, werden doch trotzdem die Rechte des Ziels angewandt oder?
<apollo13> daswort: auf was? den link kann dann jeder löschen denk ich
<apollo13> zum lesen brauchst rechte des ziels
<apollo13> (wäre sonst ja irgendwie nen security problem)
<daswort> Zb auf 0722
<daswort> Ich meinte 0744
<apollo13> ?
<daswort> Also sollte man die selben Rechte setzen wie für das Ziel damit der Link nicht von anderen Usern entfernt werden kann?
<apollo13> naja entfernen hat ja nur was mit directory permissions zu tun
<apollo13> wenn jemand 
<apollo13> +w auf nen dir hat kann er alles drin löschen
<apollo13> aber ein symlink mit 0777 erlaubt sicherlich nicht jedem das target zu ändern
<apollo13> links kann ja jeder anlegen
<freiform> Hallo. Ich habe eine AMD HD 7870 in meinem Rechner, bei verwendung der fglrx oder fglrx-update treiber bekomme ich ein Wasserzeichen 'Unsupported Hardware' auf dem Desktop. Woran liegt das und wie werde ich es los?
<daswort> apollo13~ Der parent von dem Link hat drwxr-x---, also kann der doch nicht geändert werden?!
<ppq> freiform: hast du ubuntu 12.04 oder 12.10?
<freiform> 12.10
<freiform> ich teste eben den aktuellen Treiber von AMD. brb
<freiform> re
<nevchen> nabend
<daswort> hi nevchen 
<EdePopede> die i386 beta gibt es nur als alternate? oder ist das nur bei lubuntu so?
<bekks> i386? Was hastn da fürn Rechner? :)
<EdePopede> CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ und zufrieden damit –– geht nur leider nicht um meinen ;)
<EdePopede> 512MB hat der fragliche, das hatte ich in nem P3-500 mal. und ca 14GB HD haut auch in etwa hin
<EdePopede> geht erstmal darum, rauszufinden ob das mit O2 surfstick und ubuntu klappt. und da das ganze erstmal aufm postweg da hinmuss... nicht so einfach alles
<apollo13> das wirste ohne adequate hardware schwer rausfinden können
<apollo13> s/adequate/equivalente/
<Tu0r> hi, ich installiere kubuntu auf meinem privaten pc. Eine HD 500 GB auf der läuft dann das system und eine 2 TB Platte mit meinen daten. die 2TB Platte will ich nicht anfassen. die 500 platte ist nix drauf was ich behalten werde. Nun ich möchte mein System verschlüsseln (damit ich  nicht immer kontainer machen muss). Worauf sollte ich da achten? bzw gibts da auch so ne wikiseite die ich druchlesen kann und dan weis ich das wichtigste?
<EdePopede> jepp. muss er eben vor ort schauen. und ich hoff mal schwer, dass das inzwischen besser geht als auf http://highwayfloh.netzkneipe.net/2011/11/anleitung-o2-surfstick-zte-mf190-lauft-auch-unter-ubuntu-10-04/ beschrieben – 10.04 hat er aktuell btw
<fbausch> Tu0r: was meinst du mit "damit ich nicht immer kontainer machen muss"?
<EdePopede> schätze mal, kryptocontainer, in die die daten dann reinkommen
<Tu0r> fbausch: zur zeit mach ich es so, dass ich daten (wie zB. zugansdaten für die Bank oder Ähnliches) stehts in Kontainer verschlüssle. Es würde mir doch sicher das leben einfacher machen wenn ich einfach mein gesamtes System vrschlüssle und os beim starten das PW eingebe und dann nur noch das user-PW um den PC zu entsperren...
<fbausch> das stimmt
<fbausch> natürlich nützt die Verschlüsselung dann nichts, wenn der Rechner läuft und z.B. der Bildschirm nicht gelockt ist
<Tu0r> fbausch: klar, ich locke stehts wen ich weggehe. Das genauso wie ich zB mein Keepassx locken muss wenn ich bei der arbeit vom schreibtisch gehe. ;)
<Tu0r> fbausch: also das habe jetzt eigentlich relativ gut im griff und bin entschlossen es mir nicht abzugewöhnen.
<fbausch> !System_verschlüsseln > Tu0r 
<kubine> Tu0r: Informationen zu System_verschlüsseln finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschlüsseln
<Tu0r> fbausch: ok thx les ich!
<EdePopede> gibt es eigentlich fälle, in denen man die i386 ausdrücklich /nicht/ nehmen sollte?
<fbausch> bei nem ARM-Prozessor ;-)
<EdePopede> grml.. und ich hab noch überlegt, genau den fall auszuschließen ;)
<radonky> [  420.129756] FlashMagic.exe sets custom speed on ttyS0. This is deprecated
<radonky> könnte mann dieses changeBaudrate nicht abfangen und mit stty setzen ???????
<fbausch> radonky: ein Fragezeichen reicht
<radonky> ok
<sdx23> radonky: was hindert dich daran, das händisch zu tun? Davon ab, dass du besser ein natives Tool nutzen solltest.
<radonky> ja würd ich gerne aber das andere Programm namens PonyProg kann kein 89LPC922 flashen
<sdx23> Ganz davon ab, dass, wie schon heute mittag erwähnt, das ganze nur mit passender Hardware funktioniert.
<radonky> welches meinst du z.B?
<sdx23> kA, du hast ja nicht geschrieben, was du überhaupt flaschen willst.
<radonky> hab noch 2 drei mainboards rumfliegen wie kann ich das erkennen ?
<LetoThe2nd> durch ausprobieren.
<radonky> doch 89LPC922 ist ein Microcontroller
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon, dass ein flashtool das auf solchen krempel angewiesen ist schlicht mist ist.
<radonky> oha dann mus ich aber ubuntu oft installieren um dan eventuel rauszufinden das man en Kernel Up oder Downgraden muss
<fbausch> radonky: "man stty" sagt dir, wie du das händisch einstellen kannst
<radonky> kannst du  mir andere empfelen
<Tu0r> wenn ich boote, kommt immer erst ein schwarzer bildschirm so 10 sec und erst danach "asmedia nnn sata controller" oder sowas. und dann 1 sec das bild damit ich weis wie ich in mein uefi komm und dann bootet er. wie kann ich herausfinden was der am anfang so lange macht und was ist ein sata kontroller?  ( planlos)
<LetoThe2nd> nimm ne alte p3-box, schmeiss ein windows drauf und lass es da laufen, das ist sinnvoller als hier immer wieder das selbe zu fragen.
<radonky> ja aber ich kan die Autobaudrate net abstellen bei dem flash mist
<radonky> warum seit ihr den so aggro ich hab nicht immer das selbe gefragt!  Mainboard ;)
<radonky> ich will halt lernen
<radonky> ich bleib bei Linux
<LetoThe2nd> doch, du fragst immer wieder das gleiche. und eben so am rande - warum ein ominöses flashtool für uraltcontroller unter wine halt nicht richtig funktioniert, meine güte...
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du wirklich lernen willst, dann schreib nen passenden supportsatz für ponyprog ;)
<radonky> sagt dir freebus.org was??
<fbausch> Tu0r: der SATA-Controller ist dafür zuständig, dass dein Mainboard mit SATA-Festplatten klarkommt
<radonky> da werden meistens die LPC922s verbaut und wenn du ein super flashtool kenst was soll ich zahlen für den Tip
<LetoThe2nd> ich will kein geld, ich sag nur wie's ist. der controller ist uralt.
<radonky> ich bin auch net mehr der Jüngste und ich lobe Linux immer so hoch das muss
<radonky> :)
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, unter linux hindert einen niemanden dran das flashtool der wahl entsprechend zu erweitern.
<Tu0r> fbausch: ok. kann ich dem sagen er soll mir nicht bei jedem boot sagen dass er existiert oder nur eine sec. ich meine das ist doch verlohrene Zeit bei jedem boot. (ja ich schalte manchmal mein pc aus...)
<radonky> sonst bestätige ich die Leutz mit Ihren windoof nur im freebus-channel
<mgolisch> Tu0r: da kannst du nichts machen
<Tu0r> mgolisch: ok schade.
<mgolisch> lebe damit
<Tu0r> ok.
<radonky> na also geht doch aber das wird schwer für mich *g*
<Tu0r> und was könnte das noch vorher sein der schwarze bildschirm der jetzt wirklich ziemlich lange bleibt...
<bekks> Was ist denn "wirklich lange"? 8 Minuten?
<fbausch> Tu0r: vielleicht braucht da etwas länger zum Initialisieren
<fbausch> aber 10 Sekunden sind doch noch auszuhalten
<mgolisch> alles was vor dem start des betriebsystems kommt wirst du nicht beinflussen können
<mgolisch> der computer braucht halt was um seine hardware beim start zu initialisieren
<Tu0r> fbausch: mgolisch: bekks: ok. dann werd ich damit leben ingesammt bis mein betriebsystem anfängt zu booten dauert etwa 20 sec.
<mgolisch> lol?
<mgolisch> schalt den computer halt nicht aus
<Tu0r> jaja. aber der lärmt halt ziemlich und mich würds ja nicht stören aber wenn ich nicht aleine bin, muss ich ;)
<bekks> Tu0r: 20s? Damit kann man leben. Zumal man es nicht ändern kann, und es kein Ubuntu-Problem ist.
<Tu0r> bekks: ja. ich dachte vieleicht könnte man es verkürzen, aber wenn dem nicht so ist werd ich euch sicher nicht weiter damit nerfen. 
<Tu0r> ich hab jetzt mein kubuntu gestartet. öm firefox ist nicht installiert. was ist denn so für ein browser auf so ner cd?
<bekks> Man kann es womöglich auch verkürzen - es hat nur nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<Tu0r> bekks: ok. ja ich dachte vieleicht weis grad jemand was. aber wie gesagt vergisst es, ich will den channel nicht missbrauchen. (entschuldige dass ich damit gekommen bin.)
<beaver74> Tu0r, USB-Legacy, Floppy und IDE könntest mal nach schauen.. und falls die nicht gebraucht werden abschalten.
<Tu0r> gefunden rekonq. 
<Tu0r> wie macht man ne privat nachricht "slah" was?
<fbausch> du meinst /msg ?
<Tu0r> thx.
<Tu0r> hmm in pidgin geht da kein fenster auf.. naja rechtsklick geht auch.. thx
<Tu0r> Was ist das "Label" einer Partition?
<fbausch> !Labels > Tu0r 
<kubine> Tu0r: Informationen zu Labels finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels
<Tu0r> fbausch: thx
<Tuor_live> ich habe jetzt einiges gelsen wie ich es machen koennte. ich danke am besten fuer mich waere es, swap und root auf meiner ersten 600GB platte. das home auf der zweiten 2TB platte zu machen. so kann ich immer wieder meine zweiteraplatte auf meine externne 2TB platte sichern. so kann ich einfach platte tauschen fals meine 2TB kaputt gehen wuerde. und wenn meine 600gb platte kaputt geht ist ja nicht so schlimm einfach neu aufsetzen, die 
<Tuor_live> daten sind auf auf der anderen... naja ich dachte ich frage ob ich da noch eine fehlueberlegung mache...
<Tuor_live> ah und eine swappartition natuerlich.
<fbausch> Tuor_live: ist die 2TB-Platte dann verschlüsselt?
<Tuor_live> 600GB: 16GB swap, rest root
<Tuor_live> 2TB: /home
<Tuor_live> hmm alles dachte ich.
<Tuor_live> fbausch: also ich weis nicht genau was in root und swap alles gespeichert wird. aber wenn ich /home auf der anderen verschlueselten platte habe und nichts ausserhalb des /home speichere dann sollte doch alles wichtige verschluesselt sein. oder gibt es dinge die auch auserhalb des /home gespeichert werden welche ich vileicht schuetzen wollen wuerde?
<beaver74> Tuor_live, ein Tipp.. lass Platz auf der 600er frei.. du brauchst keine knapp 600GB für / .. 200GB dürften locker ausreichen. evtl. kannst du den Rest später noch gebrauchen
<Tuor_live> beaver74: ok. werd ich mal so machen. stimmt schon da muesste ich ja unmengen an programmen installieren um mehr zu benoetigen...
<beaver74> Tuor_live, ic hkenne dein Nutzerverhalten nicht.. aber auch die 200GB sind reichlich.
 * beaver74 afk
<nevchen> Tuor_live:  eigentlich immer system komplett verschlüsseln
<Tuor_live> nevchen: ok. also wenn ich jetzt drei partitionen mache heisst das dreimal pw eingeben? oder einmal pro platte oder nur einmal?
<nevchen> aber meinungen sind auch immer etwas subjektiv ist nur meine persönliche btw
<apollo13> Tuor_live: einmal reicht, du kannst keyfiles etc verwende…
<nevchen> meine empfehlung die wiki anleitung zum thema : system verschlüsseln
<nevchen> die funktioniert top
<Tuor_live> nevchen: die ist auf meinem bildschirm wink
<nevchen> beim thema verschlüsselung kommt es natürlich immer auf das persönliche empfinden usw. an
<Tuor_live> ich dachte ich frage erst mal hier bevor ich handle..
<nevchen> aber wie apollo13  richtig schreibt einmal passwort reicht
<Tuor_live> nevchen: ok. 
<nevchen> wobei es praktisch ist nochmal evtl. einen zweiten verschlüsselten bereich zu haben
<nevchen> ansonsten kann jeder wenn der rechner an ist ja trotzdem überall zugreifen
<nevchen> und backups nicht vergessen
<Tuor_live> nevchen: stimmt. also koennte ich ein den restlichen 380 GB der ersten platte noch einen zweiten bereich machen wo ich das ganz wichtige speichere. und nur mounte wenn ich es benoetige.
<Tuor_live> ja dafuer habe ich eine externe platte.
<Tuor_live> auf der im moment ein altes backup liegt.
<mgolisch> ist das ein laptop?
<Tuor_live> mgolisch: nein. mein hauptrechner
<Tuor_live> meine ssd ist kaputt gegangen... jetzt muss ich neu machen. und ich nutz die gelegenheit mich damit zu befassen wie man es am prkatischsten machen kann...
<nevchen> Tuor_live:  kannst auch ne vollverschlüsselung nach wiki anleitung für / , /home /swap machen
<nevchen> und dann eine weitere partition und diese bspw. mit truecrypt
<nevchen> in die weitere mit truecrypt nur bei bedarf einbinden
<Tuor_live> nevchen: jo so in die richtung gingen meine gedanken als du sagtest eine separate partition....
<nevchen> wird dann natürlich immer alles ein wenig umständlicher
<nevchen> aber ich muss jetzt weg
<nevchen> viel erfolg
<Tuor_live> thx!
<Tuor_live> cu
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, für die superwichtigen sachen brauchst du keine partition, die kannst du auch in einer verschlüsselten container-datei ablegen
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: so mach ich es zur zeit. einfach ein 1GB container, der aber langsam knapp wird...
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: ich will dort daten rein tun was meine finanzen betreffen zugaenge und zertifikate.. oder was halt noch so rein kommt. habe ich einen vorteil es mit einer einzelnen partition oder einfach einem container zu machen?
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, ein container ist etwas flexible als eine partition, aber letztendlich ist das geschmackssache
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: ok. dann wirds ein conainer denn ich solte ihn auch moeglichst einfach kopieren koenne wenn das mal noetig ist. also den kann ich den wenn er nicht verwendet wird einfach kopieren oder?
<hjaekel> ja, ist ja ne normale datei... und dein backup ist auch automatisch doppelt verschlüsselt
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: ok dann ist es warscheinlich besser fuer mich.
<Tuor_live> ich moechte meine 2TBplatte die daten kopieren. ca 1.2TB daten. auf der externen ist die partition 1.5TB gross und lehr. also sollte das gut gehen. nun ich habe, wieder eimal weil ich vergaesslich bin, den rsync artikel gelsen. ich komme zum schluss dass dies klug waere: rsync -avp --stats 
<Tuor_live> hab ich was vergessen?
<Tuor_live> also anfang und ziel natuerlich... aber abgesehen davon
<bekks> -a enthält bereits -p
<Tuor_live> bekks: thx. stimmt...
<Tuor_live> so wuerde ichs jetzt machen: kubuntu@kubuntu:/media$ rsync -av --stats /media/New\ Volume/ /media/3992E69531067CFC/
<Tuor_live> bekks: sollte klappen?
<bekks> Ja.
<Tuor_live> bekks: danke.
<Tuor_live> @all thx fuer eure hilfe. 
<Arcardy> Ich hab ein Problem mit 2 Bildschirmen. Wenn ich sie parallel betreibe n möchte steht da: Gewählte virtuelle Größe passt nicht zur verfügbaren Größe: Erwünschte=(3120, 1050), Minimum=(320, 200), Maximum=(1680, 1680)
<beaver74> Arcardy, was meinst du mit parallel betreiben? und welche Grafikkarte nutzt du?
<Arcardy> Also...
<Arcardy> PArallel heisst für mich: Ich kann mit der Maus vom einen in den anderen Bildschirm. Ich benutze eine AMD Radeon HD 6850. Bevor ich Steam installiert habe ging alles noch, Steam wollte, dass ich meinen Grafiktreiber wechsele oder so, damit Spiele besser laufen
<beaver74> Arcardy, schau mal ob Dir das hier weiterhilft .. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview#ATI-Grafikkarte-mit-fglrx-Treiber
<kubine> Title: Dualview › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Arcardy> ok, brb
<Arcardy> Das hat es nurnoch schlimmer gemacht, jetzt kann ich den Bildschirm garnicht mehr unter Anzeigeeinstellungen sehen :O
<Arcardy> Ne momentmal... Der Bildschirm ist weiss, und ich hab da anstatt dem Mauszeiger so ein Fadenkreuz... Ich deinstallier einfach wieder den fdlrx Treiber über apt
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-05
<Tuor_live> hi, ich habe mir den artikel wiki/partitionnierung durchgelesen. nun die frage was ist der unterschied zwischen primaeren und erweiterten partitionen?
<I-Punkt> Medion E1312 lief mit 10.04 bis jetzt sorgenfrei durch. Nun, nach Neuinstallation hängt sich das Teil in unregelmäßigen Abständen noch vor dem Anmeldebildschirm ohne erkennbaren Grund auf. Dieses tut er auch, wenn er die ganze Nacht aus war, sprich beim booten kalt ist. Hat jemand einen rat, wo ich ansetzen kann? 
<rcerny> I-Punkt, kurz nach dem BIOS die Shift-Taste drücken, dann kommst du ins GRUB2 Menü
<rcerny> drückst du beim eintrag "Ubuntu" die Taste E und löschst die zwei Einträge zwischen den " Zeichen. Die Einträge sollten "Quiet Splash" heissen
<rcerny> dann beobachte mal den Boot vorgang
<I-Punkt> rcerny: ...und dann? Darüber bin ich schon hinaus. Habe inzischen Grub in den textmodus versetzt, noplymouth - um den Bootvorgang zu analysieren. Allerdings hat er sich bei mir noch garnicht aufgehängt. Alles bis jetzt bei meiner Schwägerin. Die hat ihn gerade vorbei gebracht. Ich restarte unentwegt und warte auf den Fehler
<rcerny> ob da irgendwelche sachen mit "warn" oder "error" stehen
<I-Punkt> wo? syslog?
<rcerny> hm...
<rcerny> Frauen und Technik o.O
<rcerny> ne, beim boot vorgang
<rcerny> aber die Syslog kannst du auch mal durchschauen
<I-Punkt> Ich vermutete erst em thermisches Problem. allerdings macht er es auch, wenn er kalt ist
<rcerny> dann mach mal nen Stresstest
<rcerny> eine Stunde oder so
<rcerny> und schau mal was passiert wenn du dann neu bootest
<I-Punkt> ich habe jetzt ettliche male neu gestartet-kein Fehler. Allerdings ist das teil feuerheiß unten dran. Ob der neue 12.04er Kernel da was im Gegensatz zu 2.6.xx anders macht und für Problem sorgt? 
<I-Punkt> ich kann den Fehler einfach nicht reproduzieren. Noch erfahren habe ich, dass wenn er beim boot dunkel wird, kann ich auch nicht via strg+alt+F2 auf eine virtuelle Konsole wechseln
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. ssh-server installieren und schauen ob er dann noch erreichbar ist.
<I-Punkt> glaube nicht, dass er zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon Netzwerk hat. Aber der Ansatz ist gut. Werde mal die interfaces editieren und dann mit statischer IP und LAN-Kabel weitermachen. Da würde selbst ein ping reichen, 
<I-Punkt> aber wie gesagt, seitdem ich grub im textmodus und mit noplymouth starte, hat er sich kein einziges mal aufgehängt. Die Suche der nadel im Nadelhaufen
<I-Punkt> habe schon mndestens 20 mal rebootet
<I-Punkt> boot.log ist unauffällig
<rcerny> es kann sein das er sich beim fschk hängen bleibt :/
<rcerny> im wiki müsste zu finden sein wie man den Filesystem-Check beim nächsten boot vorgang erzwingen kann, versuch das mal und schau nochmals beim booten zu ob da was auftaucht
<rcerny> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rcerny> hier der passende Abschnitt:
<rcerny> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#Manuelle-Pruefung
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<I-Punkt> Überprüfung läuft
<I-Punkt> done, fehlerfrei
<I-Punkt> da er sich jetzt kein einziges mal aufgehängt hat, werde ich ihn zurückgeben und sie sollen, da kein bootsplash mehr läuft, Obacht geben und den Bildschirm abfotografieren, sollte es nochmal festhängen. #
<Hans-Martin> Hallo, bei mir läuft (auf einer Intel-Chipsatz-Grafik) Unity3D nicht, obwohl es früher ging. unity_support_test meint, dass es daran liegt, dass 3D hier Software rendered ist, vermutlich weil die Grafik per Mesa angesprochen wird.
<nifu_> Uff. Jmd zufällig erfahrung mit ipv6 router unter debian in der intefaces. "up ip -6 ro add" nimmt er nicht
<Hans-Martin> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist sie aber performant genug, um Unity zu benutzen, dass das über Mesa geht, sollte doch nciht interessieren, oder?
<Hans-Martin> (Ubuntu 12.04 bei mir)
<Hans-Martin> Alternativ wäre mir schon mit einer Info geholfen, wie bei unity2d mehr als 2x2 Workspaces aktiviert werden können :-)
<I-Punkt> unmittelbar vor dem lightdem steh etwas mit broken pipe. kann man das irgendwo nochmal nachlesen?
<LetoThe2nd> dmesg, vermutlich
<I-Punkt> bissel genauer bitte :-)
<LetoThe2nd> was genauer?
<I-Punkt> einfach im terminal?
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlich, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> ansosnten evtl. /var/log/messages
<I-Punkt> dmesg | grep broken  - sagt nichts...
<geser> mit etwas Glück, könnte es in der ~/.xsession-errors erwähnt sein
<I-Punkt> "/var/log/messages" gibt es hier nicht
<I-Punkt> auch xsessions-errors ist auch wenig aussagend
<geser> dann dürfte es gar nicht protokolliert sine
<I-Punkt> aber die Fehler in xsessions dürften doch eignetlich erst die nach lightdm sein, richtig? Das was dort aufgeführt wird, ist nichts beim Bootvorgang störendes.
<I-Punkt> Möglicherweise war es ja bereits die lösung, Grub 2 ohne splas und quiet, jedoch mit noplymouth zu starten. denn so war bis jetzt kein einziger Freeze erkennbar. Ich gabe das teil zurück. Ich danke für eure Hilfe
<exogen> hi, wieso hat eigentlich thunderbird die Bing Suchmaschine drin und wie lässt sich diese löschen?
<exogen> habs
<I-Punkt> exogen: https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/thunderbird/addon/google-search-for-thunderbi/
<kubine> Title: Google Search for Thunderbird :: Modules pour Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<exogen> danke
<I-Punkt> auch in deutsch lol https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/addon/google-search-for-thunderbi/
<kubine> Title: Google Search for Thunderbird :: Add-ons für Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<UbuPhillup> exogen: http://www.soeren-hentzschel.at/mozilla/thunderbird/2012/03/25/google-zur-websuche-in-thunderbird-hinzufugen/
<kubine> Title: Google zur Websuche in Thunderbird hinzufügen - soeren-hentzschel.at (at www.soeren-hentzschel.at)
<UbuPhillup> exogen: da steht auch gleich die warum es so ist
<UbuPhillup> * gleich warum es so ist
<exogen> doofe Begründung aber naja ich mal die manuelle Änderung dann :)
<exogen> *mach
<exogen> doof auch, dass man das in den Thunderbird-Einstellungen nicht ändern kann. Das ist schon ein großer Kritikpunkt.
<UbuPhillup> exogen: jar hast du recht aber andere E-mail Pogramme haben die Funktion erst gar nicht ;)
<Guest73488> 
<agentsoul> ich habe eine USB-Stick (fat32) der unter ubuntu (12.10 und 12.04 verschiedene Rechner) nicht mehr automounted beim Einstecken. Andere USB-Sticks machen dieses Problem nicht, er lässt sich auch über die Laufwerksverwaltung einhängen, wird dann aber nicht in der Dash Leiste angezeigt. Jemand einen Tipp?
<bekks> Hat der Stick mehr als eine Partition?
<agentsoul> nö
<agentsoul> formatiere half auch nicht
<bekks> Zeig doch mal ein lsb_release -a und ein sudo fdisk -l mit eingestecktem Stick.
<bekks> In einem Pastebin bitte :)
<agentsoul> http://pastebin.com/C9z0HaUT
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12.10 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<agentsoul> Stick ist eingesteckt nicht eingehängt
<bekks> Ich vermute, dass eine Partition vom Typ 1B nicht automatisch eingehängt wird.
<agentsoul> sehe gerade in gparted "Markierungen: boot, hidden" formatiere ihn nochmal
<koegs> du solltest zumindest mal die Markierung "hidden" entfernen
<bekks> agentsoul: Den kannst du noch 3000000 mal formatieren. Das wird genau nichts am Partitionstyp ändern.
<agentsoul> hab ich gerade gemacht, das wars
<agentsoul> also hidden, warum mir das gestern nicht aufgefallen ist, naja offensichtliches sieht man erst im Chat ;-)
<agentsoul> ist jetzt Typ b, also wohl boot. Danke in die Runde
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Partitionstyp "boot".
<agentsoul> http://pastebin.com/tWVfAnJY
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 14593 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Die ist vom Typ "B", also "W95 FAT32". :)
<agentsoul> OK, ich nahm das nur an, da nach der Entfernung der Markierung "hidden" b statt 1b der Typ war
<dodo4444> hallo.
<rcerny> Velo
<bullgard4> dodo4444:  Du kannst hier einfach Deine Frage zu Ubuntu stellen. Du brauchst sie nicht erst einzuleiten mit einer Begrüßung.
<dodo4444> ich würde mir gerne anzeigen lassen, welche optionen mir alle bei dem befehl lpr zur verfügung stehen. ich hatte mal einen befehl gefunden, der mir genau dies angezeigt hat (also welche druckqualitäten, usw) kann diesen aber bei bestem willen nicht finden
<bullgard4> dodo4444: Mir fällt da nur 'man lpr' ein. 
<dodo4444> bzw. hängen die optionen ja vom drucker ab, dh ich möchte eigentlich wissen welche optionen dieser unterstützt
<dodo4444> bullgard4: ja, man lpr ist nicht was ich suche
<apollo13> lpoptions?
<dodo4444> z.B. drucke ich mit folgendem befehl mit der qualität Draft: lpr -o StpQuality=Draft
<apollo13> ja lpoptions
<dodo4444> apollo13: da erhalte ich nur http://pastebin.com/bFu8GMup
<kubine> Title: auth-info-required=none copies=1 device-uri=usb://EPSON/Stylus%20DX4200?serial=L - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> ja und? manpage lesen ;)
<dodo4444> was ich mal hatte war, das ich eine ausgabe bekam wo dann auch StpQuality mit den ganzen dazu möglichen optionen angezeigt bekam
<apollo13> die sind aber oft druckerabhängig und drucker teilen die gerne nicht mit, eg welcher schacht etc…
<apollo13> und die standardoptionen stehen eigentlich eh in manpages + web
<dodo4444> lpoptions -l hatte ich gesucht :)
<apollo13> was manpage lesen alles bringt ;)
<dodo4444> da erhalte ich dann z.B Resolution/Resolution: *361x360dpi 360x120dpi usw......
<dodo4444> apollo13: ja
<apollo13> aber verlassen darfst dich auf die angaben leider nicht :(
<dodo4444> ich wäre aber nicht mal auf lpoptions gekommen
<dodo4444> apollo13:  wieso nicht?
<apollo13> weil printer machen was sie wollen :(
<apollo13> wenns geht gut, wenn nicht, nicht wunder ;)
<dodo4444> mhm...
<dodo4444> und noch ne frage, falls die mir hier jmd beantworten kann:
<dodo4444> ist es möglich mit zenity mehrere --list-Dialoge in einem Fenster auf einmal unterzubringen?
<dodo4444> d.h. ich will mehrmals mit --list --radiolist nach etwas fragen (in meinem fall z.b. Druckqualität, Farbe, gerade/ungerade seiten) da wäre es schön, nicht drei mal ein fenster hintereinander aufgehen zu lassen in dem man die eizelnen optionen wählt sondern alles in einem dialog
<Tuor_live> was werden die veraenderungen von ubutnu 12.10 zu 13.04 sein?
<LetoThe2nd> Tuor_live: 2min googlen, 5€: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<kubine> Title: RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_live> LetoThe2nd: thx.
<ppq> http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Ubuntu-13-04-Beta-1835773.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 13.04 Beta | heise open (at www.heise.de)
<Tuor_live> ppq: thx
<mathe_frage> hallo, habe da mal eine frage welches paket brauche ich für die libs hier:         libtier0_srv.so => not found
<mathe_frage>         libvstdlib_srv.so => not found
<ppq> mathe_frage: erster google-treffer: https://forums.alliedmods.net/showthread.php?t=200206
<mathe_frage> ppq: ok möglich nur in diesem falle hilft mir das alles nichts
<jo2k> mathe_frage: such' doch mal nach *tier*.so - wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass die libs umbenannt wurden
<jo2k> http://www.ulrich-block.de/orangebox-update-angekundigt-das-probleme-bereiten-wird/
<mathe_frage> hm jo umbenannt hätte ich die schon aber wir versuchen schon seit ca 1 woche verzweifelt einen srcds counter:strike source server zu erstellen
<mathe_frage> der server startet ja auch nur eben gewisse plugins wie zblock funktionieren nicht mehr
<absolut> hi
<jo2k> welche version von zblock hast du da?
<mathe_frage> 469a
<absolut> hi, ich hab einen alten laptop auf dem ubuntu 10.4 LTS läuft und zwar recht gut, nun hab ich geshen dass der support diesen monat ausläuft
<absolut> heißt das ich bekomm garkeine sicherheitsupdates mehr?
<Tuor_live> hmm ich lese mir grad lvm durch (alles was ich zur systemverschluesselung wissen sollte...) und da kommt mir die frage: das ist doch unnoetig so etwas komplexes zu nehmen wenn sich mein *root* auf einer platte und mein *home* auf der zweiten ist. ich meine mein home muss ich mit LUKS machen. und das Ziel ist ja dass ich das *home* noch habe wenn meine erste platte kaputt geht.  nun die frage: gibts auch einfacheres als es mit LVM zu 
<Tuor_live> machen?
<mathe_frage> Nebenfrage: Hat jemand von euch einen funktionierenden Counter-Strike Source SRCDS Linux Server? Wenn ja könnten wir da mal ein secure copy oder so machen bzw die daten iwo uploaden?
<absolut> komme gleich wieder...
<mathe_frage> ein LDD sagt mir da bei meinem problem folgendes: http://pastebin.com/sXNhD456
<kubine> Title: ldd /home/cs/srcds_testing/cstrike/addons/zblock.so linux-gate.so.1 => - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, warum lässt du lvm nicht weg?
<mathe_frage> die beiden .so dateien sind aber vorhanden
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: ok aber wie geht das genau, ich meine ich mache erst eine verschluesselte partition. aber wenn ich mein Kubuntu installiere dann kann es dann nutzen?
<jo2k> mathe_frage: libtier0_srv.so und libvstdlib_srv.so sind vorhanden? wenn ja, wo?
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: vieleicht ist auch mein kopf langsam muede und kommmt nicht mehr ganz meinen Augen nach.. naja es wird langsam sehr viel infos in wenigen tagen was ich da alles gelesen habe...
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, du brauchst 3 verschlüsselte partitionen, /, swap auf der ersten und home auf der zweiten platte
<jo2k> mathe_frage: schau' mal in /etc/ld.so.conf (bzw. /etc/ld.so.conf.d/* nach, ob der pfad zu den libs da drinsteht
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: ok dann geht also mein plan schon auf.. der lvm artikel hat mich verwirrt... ok. ich hab die erste platte bereit zum verschluesseln die zweite braucht noch. dann kommt das ganze die jetztigen partitionen verschluesseln. :) jetzt mach ich erst mal schluss. kopf zu muede.. gn8
<mathe_frage> wenn nein manuel eintragen?
<jo2k> ja, dann mal die manpage von ldconfig lesen, da steht drin wozu das nötig ist und wie das ganze funktioniert
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, das kann man alles bequem im installer konfigurieren, nachträglich braucht man nichts mehr machen
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: oem mit alles meinst partitionen anlegen sie wie gewollt verschluesseln und / und home definieren? also so allesalles? 
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, denke schon, dass der das alles richtig macht. soweit ich mich erinnere, war unschön, dass man beim booten für jede partition das passwort eingeben musste
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, das kann man dann nachträglich verbessern
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: also is das was ich jetzt mache so halb ueberfluessig. naja aber wenn ich die partitionen schon habe muss ich sie nicht mehr machen sondern nur noch verschluesseln. richtig? (und definieren wo was ist)
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, ja, wenn die partitions-größen so passen kannst du sie so lassen
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: ok. gut. ja das habe ich genau so gemacht. bzw die letzte ist noch dran.
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: thx. dann mal bis morgen. *wink*
<hjaekel> Tuor_live, gutes gelingen
<Tuor_live> hjaekel: thx!
<Stachelritter> wie kann ich ein pdf in der konsole als text ausgeben, ich dachte mit pdftk vielleicht?
<grossing> es gibt pdftotext
<grossing> keine Ahnung, ob das so funktioniert wie von dir gewünscht
<ppq> oder pdftohtml + text-ui browser
<ppq> (ist die üblichste variante)
<Stachelritter> grossing: klappt erstmal grundlegend, danke
<ppq> oh, nice
<ppq> sehe gerade, dass less auch pdf kann
<ppq> hätte ich nicht gedacht
<ppq> behält sogar das layout bei
<Stachelritter> wie denn?
<ppq> less datei.pdf
<grossing> less frisst mittlerweile fast alles :)
<Stachelritter> grossing: auch besten dank für den hinweis, klappt auch
<Stachelritter> mal sehen was ich damit anstelllen kann
<Stachelritter> ich habe noch pdftoipe gefunden wobei mir das auf den ersten blick nichts nützt
<ppq> wenn du kein x laufen hast sondern ein richtiges terminal, kannst du auch fbgs nutzen, das kommt dann auch mit grafiken klar
<Stachelritter> ppq: das sagt mir erstmal so nichts
<Stachelritter> aber ja ich habe x laufen + kde
<Stachelritter> aber die lösung mit less im zusammenhang mit ark, denke wäre für mich sinnvoll
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-06
<Stylezzz> Hallo Leute,  ich habe ein  Problem.  Beim Installieren von Round cube kam eine Setup Prozedur.  Diese habe ich übersprungen.  jetzt funktioniert der Zugriff auf Mysql nicht.  Erneutes aufrufen von apt-get bringt die Installationsanweisung nicht mehr auf den Schirm. Deinstallieren bringt auch nichts.  Was mache ich damit apt-get install roundcube wieder die Installationsroutone anzeigt? 
<ppq> Stylezzz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure hier-der-paketname
<Stylezzz> Okay danke
<stefan800> Hallo
<stefan800> Guten Tag
<stefan800> auf dem Weg mit einer support Frage
<stefan800> auf einer englischen community Seite wurde aufgelistet ,das eine irc Anmeldung 
<stefan800> vertrauenswürdiger ist
<stefan800> ?
<apollo13> what?
<apollo13> ich versteh nichtmal die frage :þ
<stefan800> Das war noch nicht die Frage.
<dante90419> paste service
<apollo13> was macht dann das fragezeichen :þ
<stefan800> Diese meine Frage wollte ich schreiben nachdem ich wenn erreiche.
<stefan800> Ist es möglich eine Frage zu stellen?
<stefan800> Zum Beispiel ..
<ppq> stefan800: einfach drauf los fragen.
<stefan800> Ich habe einen Ubuntu Asus Pc und kann diesen nicht mehr entsperren.
<stefan800> Gibt es einen Lösungsweg?
<stefan800> Zu mindest kann ich nicht meine Legetimierungen mittels Passwort bestätigen.
<ppq> stefan800: du kannst eine live-cd booten und damit das passwort zurücksetzen, wenn deine installation nicht verschlüsselt ist
<jokrebel> stefan800: Und man kann bis zu 512 Zeichen schreiben bevor man Enter drücken muss ;-)
<ppq> (standardmäßig ist sie nicht verschlüsselt - du wüsstest also, wenn es so wäre)
<stefan253> .. entschuldigung die unterbrechung Batterie Ende
<ppq> stefan253: du kannst eine live-cd booten und damit das passwort zurücksetzen, wenn deine installation nicht verschlüsselt ist. (standardmäßig ist sie nicht verschlüsselt - du wüsstest also, wenn es so wäre)
<stefan253> geht das auch mit iso .. denn beim Kauf des Pcś war das Betriebssystem integriert 
<stefan253> ohne mittgelieferter cd
<ppq> stefan253: ubuntu war vorinstalliert? ok. dann lad einfach das iso runter, pack es auf einen usb-stick und boote davon
<ppq> stefan253: du kannst auch den recovery modus booten und dort dein passwort zurücksetzen, übrigens
<apollo13> falls noch kein passwort gesetzt ist ;)
<stefan253> juhu und wie geht das bitte
<stefan253> aha
<stefan253> dann nicht
<ppq> apollo13: man kriegt doch direkt eine root shell ohne passwortabfrage?
<apollo13> ppq: nicht wenn für root nen passwort gesetzt ist
<ppq> ah, ok. naja, ist ja normalerweise nicht der fall
<apollo13> wobei worst case: grub -> init=/bin/bash -> händisch nachmounten und pwd setzen
<apollo13> stefan253: hast du ein passwort für root gesetzt oder nicht?
<stefan253> ja das terminal kann ich erreichen
<apollo13> stefan253: ein __root__ terminal?
<apollo13> was sagt denn whoami?
<apollo13> wenn das root sagt: passwd deinuser
<stefan253> nur über das xwindow der benutzeroberfläche hab ich ein passwort
<apollo13> dann neues passwort eingeben und dann neustarten
<apollo13> hä?
<stefan253> wann sollte das der Fall sein passwd deinuser
<apollo13> hä?
<apollo13> ich kapier irgendwie nicht was du sagen willst
<stefan253> das root gibt nicht automatisch was auf den bildschirm
<apollo13> ??
<stefan253> wenn ich zum Beispiel das terminal benutzen würde um eine root abfrage zu starten
<apollo13> bist du nun im recovery mode oder nicht?
<stefan253> nein
<apollo13> dann geh mal dort rein
<stefan253> wie?
<apollo13> neustarten und recovery auswählen
<apollo13> und dort dann in der rootshell mit passwd dein userpasswort setzen
<stefan253> wo und wie soll ich wählen 
<stefan253> nach neustart .. einfach desktop
<apollo13> esc oder irgendwas drücken, dann sollte er ein menü zeigen
<stefan253> irgendetwas? esc .. ja
<apollo13> wenn nicht, keine ahnung, ich habe meinen bootloader so eingestellt dass er immer was anzeigt
<ppq> shift oder esc
<apollo13> lies mal im wiki zu grub nach, da steht sicher was und wann du es drücken musst
<ppq> wiederholt drücken oder gedrückt halten
<stefan253> wiki grub .. ök ich werde dort suchen danke für deine hilfe so weit
<stefan253> oder du eißt zu fällig wie ich über .. desktop den bootloader erreiche
<apollo13> was für einen sinn haben die punkte zwischen "über" und "desktop"? war "den" zu lang zum schreiben?
<stefan253> ja und nicht genau genug 
<jokrebel> hä?
<apollo13> jokrebel: indeed
<Solcero> hi, wie kann ich herausfinden ob ubuntu meinen parallel port erkennt?
<apollo13> schau ob /dev/parportX in der gegend rumliegt?
<Solcero> ah ok ja es gibt parport0 & 1
<Solcero> und wie heissen die seriellen port?
<apollo13> ttySX
<Solcero> danke dir
<style> hallo, wie handhabe ich folgendes problem : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: install ist nicht installiert
<apollo13> style: was hast du ausgeführt und den gesamten output paste
<ppq> style: der befehl "install" ist in den gnu coreutils, also auf jeder ubuntuinstallation vorhanden. sprich, ohne mehr infos zum kontext kann man da nichts zu sagen
<apollo13> wenn die coreutils weg sind hast mehr kaputt gemacht :þ
<style> sudo dpkg-reconfigure install roundcube
<style>  war der befehlsstring
<ppq> das "install" hat da nichts zu suchen
<apollo13> ppq: och, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher
<style> Achso. 
<jo2k> was möchtest du denn erreichen? installieren oder konfigurieren des paketes?
<style> ich möchte ein paket rekonfigurieren - der installationsdialog wird mir nach einmaligen anzeigen nicht mehr gegeben
<jo2k> dann stimmt die aussage von ppq ;)
<style> bei mysql-server musste ich einige optionen auswählen, dieses übersprang ich, jetzt funktionieren einige sachen nicht
<style> will das nachholen, aber apt-get install mysql-server bringt den dialog nicht mehr
<ppq> jo2k: er hat vorhin schonmal die gleiche frage gestellt und von mir den tipp mit dpkg-reconfigure paketname bekommen. wo das install nu herkommt, versteh ich auch nicht ;)
<style> kognitiver mix aus apt-get install und deinem tipp ppq
<ppq> hehe, ok
<apollo13> mysql-server fragt im normalfall nur nach root password
<style> okay mein hauptproblem ist eigentlich was anderes
<style> und zwar folgendes
<ppq> die abfrage kam wohl vom paket roundcube
<style> DATABASE ERROR: CONNECTION FAILED! 
<style> schreibt mir roundcube
<style> ich muss wahrscheinlich einem mysql user rechte gewähren
<style> auf den roundcube dann zugreifen kann
<jo2k> du musst mal schauen welchen nutzer roundcube verwendet und ob der auf deinem mysql-server existiert
<travillian> Hi ich hab gerade Ubuntu 12.10 installiert. Ich habe ein etwas seltsames problem. Bei der Installation wurde mir mein WLAN netzwerk angezeigt und ich wollte mich verbinden. Aufgrund des en tastaturlayouts habe ich aber das passwort falsch eingegeben. Seitdem wird mir (auch nach der Installation) mein WLAN nicht mehr angezeigt. Ich sehe aber andere SSIDs in der Umgebung. Nur mein eigenes nciht mehr. Woran kann das liegen?
<travillian> Der Rechner meiner Freundin läuft mit Ubuntu 12.4 und da funktioniert das WLAN tadellos
<dadrc> travillian, wenn du dieSSID kennst (wirst du ja wohl) kannst du dich über das Menü vom Networkmanager trotzdem damit verbinden
<jo2k> style: hast du phpmyadmin installiert? damit kannst du die nutzer und datenbanken auf dem server einfach verwalten
<dAnjou> man sollte die einstellungen zumindest wieder lösxhen können
<style> guter tipp, werde ich mal angehen, mein problem ist nun, dass ich das mysql root user passwort nicht mehr weiß
<travillian> dadrc: a hab ich auch schon versucht.. hab auch die Einstellungen aus dem Rechner meiner Freundin übernommen und auch Automatisch verbinden versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht..der verbindet nicht
<jo2k> style: http://www.yourhelpcenter.de/2012/08/mysql-root-passwort-ohne-kenntnis-des-alten-passwortes-zurucksetzen/
<kubine> Title: mySQL: root Passwort ohne Kenntnis des alten Passwortes zurücksetzen | YourHelpCenter.de (at www.yourhelpcenter.de)
<jo2k> kubine: :D
<style> jo2k ich wußte nicht mal das ich ein root mysql pw gesetzt habe
<dadrc> travillian, taucht dein WLAN in der Ausgabe von `iwlist scan` auf?
<travillian> dadrc nein taucht auch da nciht auf.. hab das gefühl dass es am channel 12 liegt?!
<travillian> iwlist f zeigt auf auf meinem Rechner channel 12 nicht an
<dadrc> travillian, dann sollte https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/227643/comments/3 helfen
<kubine> Title: Comment #3 : Bug #227643 : Bugs : “wireless-tools” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Das ist zwar schon älter, aber fehlende Channels klingen doch sehr nach dem Bug
<dadrc> Falls es nicht hilft, kannst du die Zeile ja wieder löschen.
<jokrebel> travillian: Wär möglich. Hatte manchmal auch schon Probleme mit Channel höher als 11. Drunter ging es dann einwandfrei.
<jo2k> style: wenn du mit "mysql -u root" eine verbindung bekommst, hast du kein root-passwort gesetzt. andernfalls musst du es zurücksetzen oder das mysql-paket inkl. aller datenbanken löschen und neu installieren, falls noch keine daten auf dem server liegen.
<style> jo2k, bekomme ich nicht
<style> schon proibiert
<travillian> dadrc, jokrebel danke aber ich habe gar keine options datei in dem verzeichnis.. soll ich sie anlegen?
<travillian> also unter /etc/modprobe.d
<dadrc> travillian, ja, kannst du machen
<dadrc> Kann auch jeden anderen Namen haben
<travillian> dadrc ahh, ok
<dadrc> Wichtig ist nur, dass sie ".conf" am Ende hat
<jo2k> style: ok, hast du schon daten in mysql? oder hast du das vorhin neu installiert?
<dadrc> Das ist da falsch, fällt mir gerade auf
<style> neu installiert 
<travillian> dadrc: ok eine frage noch.. wie kann man ein modul neu laden?
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall neustarten. Sonst mit `modprobe -r <modulname> && modprobe <modulname>`
<jo2k> style: hmm, dann mach mal folgendes:
<jo2k> 1. datei "~/mysql-init" mit diesem Inhalt anlegen
<jo2k> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');
<jo2k> 2. mysql beenden
<jo2k> 3. mysql neu so starten: "mysqld_safe --init-file=~/mysql-init"
<style> ok
<travillian> dadrc ok danke.. probiere jetzt mal
<jokrebel> travillian: Einfach mal im Router fest auf nen niedrigeren Kanal einstellen?
<travillian> jokrebel: ja wäre auch meine nächste möglichkeit
<jokrebel> wie Du meinst…
<travillian> jokrebel: ok.. neustart hat ncihts gebracht. jetzt mal nen anderen channel
<travillian> jokrebel: und schon funktionierts.. danke
<I-Punkt> Ich habe heute ein Update für Firefox bei 12.04LTS eingespielt bekommen. Seitdem ist der "Private-Browsing"-Eintrag unter EXTRAS weg. Hat das schon jemand gemerkt?
<I-Punkt> done, das soll so sein.
<UbuPhillup> I-Punkt: benutzt du unity?
<I-Punkt> schon erledigt... er neue Private Modus wird auf Fenster-Basis aktiviert. Das bedeutet, Du kannst gleichzeitig Fenster im normalen Modus geöffnet haben, und Fenster im Privaten Modus. Die Funktion findet sich unter Datei -> Neues privates Fenster. 
<I-Punkt> Wird nie langweilig.
<UbuPhillup> I-Punkt: okey 
<kultviech> gibts ne möglichkeit faxe direkt über sip zu versenden?
<style> seltsam
<style> jo2k dein skript funktioniert für einfache passwörter
<style> nutze ich aber groß und kleinschreibung, dann kann ich nicht einloggen
<jo2k> style: hmm, ok. ist aber nicht wichtig, denn das ist ja nur für den notfall. einmal damit ein neues pw setzen, dann kannst du es ja auf den üblichen wegen ändern
<stefan253> tschüß
<jokrebel> kultviech: http://www.3cx.de/faqs/fax-voip/
<kubine> Title: Wie werden Faxe per VoIP verschickt? - 3CX.de (at www.3cx.de)
<style> ok 
<outcast> hi.gibt es unter ubuntu einen mail deamon der parallel zu thunderbirt laufen kann aber dauerhaft nach mails checkt ohne in meinem unitydock als programm angezeigt wird. wenn ich in google nach mail daemon such. dann kommen nur eintraege de mit eigenen mailservern zu tu haben 
<jokrebel> kultviech: hat aber wenig mit ubuntu zu tun, weiteres bitte nebenan.
<kultviech> gibt es für ubuntu-linux eine software, die faxe direkt über voip verschicken kann?
<ppq> outcast: nutz einfach imap, dann muss thunderbird nicht nachfragen ob es was neues gibt, sondern kriegt vom server bescheid. und dieses icon im systray kann man garantiert irgendwie loswerden wenn es dich stört
<outcast> du mainst, dass ich thunderbird durchlaufen lasse?
<ppq> ja
<outcast> ok
<Arcardy> thunderbird ist echt genial, vorallem als irc client
<gugaua_> Hallo ich hab eine frage... wenn ich in den fstab einen samba mount eintrage und dieser beim starten nicht verfügbar ist bottet das system dann noch? ich erinere mich mal einen eintrag gehabt zu haben eonach ich nicht mehr starten konnte vielecith ist das bei samba anders
<Oins> Hi. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Paket mit der Schriftart LMMathSymbols5. Wie kann ich dieses finden?
<outcast> ich versuche gerade mit alltray thunderbird minimiert zu starten, jedoch mit dem befehl "alltray thunderbird" startet mir ubuntu thunderbird direkt mit geoeffnetem fenster. das sollte doch nicht sein oder? 
<outcast> "man alltray" gibt da nicht wirklich viel information
<outcast> was ist denn eigendlich das "tray"
<outcast> ist das das unity-dock oder die systemleiste oben?
<dadrc> Oben rechts
<outcast> ok, sehr komisch
<18WAC83RO> weis jemand woran man sehen kan om man im internet ist mit ifconfig
<noxs> alltray funktioniert meines wissens auch nur mit programmen, die sich "von haus aus" in den tray minimieren lassen
<18WAC83RO> hab linux auf einer fritzbox laufen und hab auch schon ssh
<outcast> ok, also thunderbird minimiert sich dann glaub ich in dem gwibber-dialog 
<outcast> jdeoch laesst es sich nicht mehr oeffnen 
<radonky> hhhhh moruk
<radonky> :)
<moruk> sorry für den nickspam vorhin und jetzt
<moruk> bei meinem znc und irccloud hat sich was verstellt
<jokrebel> kultviech: Hast Du ne Fritzbox? Hab zwar keinen Voip-Anschluß, aber hier klappt Faxen per ffgtk (ein PPA) einwandfrei.
<radonky> ja aber hab openwrt drauf und will damit EIB ansteuern jetzt feht mit nur noch die Netzwerkeinstellung und die LEDs ansteuern sonst kann ich glei wieder recoven
<kultviech> jokrebel: ja hab ich, würde aber gerne auf einen opensource-router umsteigen und müßte vorher ales umstellen
<Arcardy> hallo, ich hab da eine frage: wie setze ich ubuntu zurück, so das es wieder ganz neu ist?
<jokrebel> Arcardy: Mit der Installations-CD neu installieren?
<stareye> Arcardy, neu installation?
<Arcardy> das hab ich ja gemacht, da hab ich ubuntu 12.04lts deinstallieren und ubuntu 12.10 installieren ausgewählt, aber die daten sind noch da
<stareye> Arcardy, lösche die festplatte
<stareye> cd rein und förmatiere die festplatte
<stareye> oder usb
<Arcardy> ich leg einfach eine neue partition an, geht das auch?
<Arcardy> also alte partition löschen und neue erstellen
<stareye> mach backup vorher von deinen daten
<stareye> auf usb
<stareye> und dann formatiren falls ganze festplatte nehmen dann installieren
<Arcardy> ok... soll ich erst noch auf 13.04 warten oder schonmal 12.10 installieren?
<outcast> noch eine letzte frage. kann ich den closebutton nur vom thunderbird so tweaken dass er das fenster nur minnimiert oder direkt das x nicht mehr anzeigt. also man soll den thunderbird nur ueber kill oder alt f4 schliessen koenen
<stareye> brauchst du den rechner ganz schnell?
<Arcardy> hmm... ich kann auch noch ne weile so arbeiten, also nur mit einem bildschirm...
<Arcardy> oder soll ich mal die beta installieren?
<stareye> beta ist auch gut dann bist du beta tester
<Arcardy> ok, nimm ich die einfach mal... die daten sichere ich übers netzwerk ab, auf nem windows pc (samba) ,danke!
<stareye> ok viel erfolg
<stareye> outcast, früher hatte thunderbird eine eweiterung womit man sie als tray  hatte bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch für  linux gab
<outcast> ok, ich versuche gerade eine moeglichkeit zu finden einfach den windowstyle on einem spezifischen fenster (thunderbird client) so zuveraendern dass er nur den minimize und maximize controller anzeigt. 
<jokrebel> Arcardy: Wenn es Dir um Produktivität und Stabilität geht würde ich zu der LTS-Version 12.04 raten.
<Arcardy> nein, mir geht es darum, immer die neusten features zu haben
<matzexh> hallo, hat jemand eine gut verständliche anleitung zur hand, wie ich in apache2 ein cacert server zertifikat (mit mehreren domains) mit vhosts und SNI einrichte?
<outcast> jedoch spuckt mir google nur methoden aus mit denen ich systemweit den windowstyle veranedern kann: zb die controler wie in windows auf die rechte seite zu frachten. 
<stareye> outcast, wie gesagt  bin mir nicht sicher ob das windows spezifisch war
<outcast> hmm finde auch grad nichts
<jaynis> moin. eine freundin hat mir einen usb stick gegeben, der unter windows "nicht mehr geht". er lässt sich dort angeblich nicht mehr formatieren. ich wollte es jetzt mal unter ubuntu probieren und habe festgestellt, dass auf dem gerät die partitionstabelle fehlt (fdisk -l). wenn ich sie jedoch mittels fdisk schreibe und direkt danach wieder mit fdisk -l lesen will, sagt er mir wieder bzw. immer noch, dass sie fehlt.
<jaynis> Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass der stick evtl. wirklich defekt ist oder hat jmd noch eine idee?
<outcast> aber theoretisch muesste es doch funktionieren. dann ist es ja egal ob es dann nautilus oder thunderbird oder firefox ist. 
<stareye> outcast, google mal nach firetray
<stareye> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunderbird/Tipps
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Thunderbird › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<outcast> okidok danke
<outcast> klappt super danke. das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe
<stareye> outcast, freut mich dir geholfen zu haben
<jokrebel> jaynis: Fürchte dass sich der wohl tatsächlich nichts mehr "merken" kann so wie Du das beschreibst.
<outcast> auch das mit dem "bei systemstart ins tray starten" ist das was mir vorhin gefehlt hat. nochmals danke dir
<stareye> kein problem
<iso2> hi
<iso2> ich habe unter gnome den high contrast theme eingestellt, allerdings fehlen da für viele anwendungen die icons, kann man das irgendwie nachinstallieren?
<apollo13> iso2: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/HighContrastAppIcons das ist soweit ich weiß sache der apps, nicht alle haben eines
<kubine> Title: GnomeGoals/HighContrastAppIcons - GNOME Live! (at live.gnome.org)
<iso2> hm schade
<iso2> dacht vielleicht es gibt so ein icon pack oder sowas
<iso2> die sehn echt schick aus, nur doof wenn dann so paar normle items dazwischen sind
<Tu0r> hi, ich hab: /sdf1 -> swap | /sdf2 -> ext4 -> "/" | sdg1 -> ext4 -> "/home". so weit so gut. unter fragt er mich aber wo ich den bootloader hintun will.. öm darüber habe ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht. hab gelsen der sollte nicht in eine verschlüsselte partition rein.. ist dem so? ich habe auf beien platten noch freien platz den ich für keine partition genutzt habe (da ich zur zeit noch nicht genug backupspace habe). gibts da auch nen 
<Tu0r> der letzte satz sollte ne frage werden.
<apollo13> also der bootloader selbst kommt auf den bootsektor ;)
<apollo13> du solltest allerdings eine unverschlüsselte partition anlegen und dort /boot reinpacken
<stareye> was ist dein boot partion
<Tu0r> apollo13: stareye: ah also mach ich erst mal ne bootpartition. irgendwie hab ich die in meinen plänen vergessen. wie gross sollte die sein?
<Tu0r> (hab genung freien platz)
<apollo13> 200mb reichen eigentlich wenn man immer wieder mal alte kernel weglöscht
<apollo13> /dev/sda1                  508M   54M  429M  12% /boot
<Tu0r> apollo13: ok thx!
<Tu0r> apollo13: was nehm ich da für ein filesystem? ext4?
<apollo13> zb
<Tu0r> apollo13: ok thx
<iso2> auf dem desktop wird mir ein ordner arbeitsfläche angezeigt, ist das normal? der desktop sollte doch eigentlich leer sein oder?
<Endres> Hi. Ich frage mich weshalb MTP bei mir nicht funktioniert (Xubuntu 12.04). Ich versuche gerade ein Nexus 4 zu verbinden, aber das klappt einfach nicht. Weder mit gmtp, noch go-mtp oder mtpfs.
<apollo13> was sagt mtp-detect?
<apollo13> außerdem kann sein dass libmtp zu alt ist
<Endres> mtp-detect: http://pastebin.com/v1203kGx libmtp sollte die Version aus den Quellen sein.
<kubine> Title: mtp-detect - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Tu0r> ist btrfs eigentlich eigentlich noch in entwiklung oder schon empfehlenswert zum nutzen? (bzw. wie aktuel ist der wikiartikel dazu?) 
<bullgard4> Tu0r: btrfs ist schon lange entwickelt und wird in manchen Produktivrechnern erfolgreich eingesetzt.  
<Tu0r> bullgard4: ok. thx.
<apollo13> es ist noch ein spielzeug
<Tu0r> dann sag ichs mal so. bringt es mir was oder kann ich grad so gut ext4 nehmen?
<Tu0r> (kubuntu)
<bullgard4> ext4 ist eher zu empfehlen.
<apollo13> ext4
<Tu0r> ok. :) thx dann seis so.
<Tu0r> sdf1 swap | sdf2 ext4 / | sdf3 ext4 /boot | sdg1 ext4 /home | bootloader -> sdf3
<Tu0r> sollte ok sein?
<apollo13> Endres: scheint als hättest pech, mtp unter linux ist immer ein bisserl ein krampf -- google doch mal zu deinem handy + ubuntu
<bullgard4> Tu0r: Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du Deinen Bootloader auf sdf3 installieren willst.
<apollo13> bullgard4: und was spricht bitte dagegen?!
<Tu0r> bullgard4: dachte dafür habe ich diese partition erstellt. "/boot" 
<apollo13> achso sdf3 oO
<apollo13> Tu0r: bootloader und bootpartition sind 2 unterschiedliche dinge
<Tu0r> ok...
<Tu0r> (?)
<apollo13> (!)
<Tu0r> also ich weis nicht genau was ein bootloader ist. und was die /boot partition bezwekt.. wonach soll ich im wiki suchen? damit ich da noch komm...
<Tu0r> ?
<Tu0r> ich meinte "nach komm" nicht "noch komm"
<bullgard4> Tu0r: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootvorgang
<kubine> Title: Bootvorgang › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> und das grub2 zeugs
<Tu0r> bullgard4: nein. ich les des mal. 
<Tu0r> apollo13: ich les auch deinen. dann werd ich warscheinlich mehr verstehen... ;)
<bullgard4> Tu0r: Sehr zu empfehlen. Und laß Dir bei desem Lesen Zeit!
<apollo13> ui, jemand der lesen tut, ich bein begeistert :)
<bullgard4> +i
<Tu0r> apollo13: bullgard4: jo das tuhe ich nun schon die halbe woche. ^^ ich will schlussentlich auch wissen was ich wiso gemacht habe. also bis spähter.
<apollo13> :) bis später
<UbuPhillup> apollo13: bis dann
<apollo13> ?
<UbuPhillup> ja ne war falsch
<Tu0r> apollo13: wie schafft es dann mein pc mir etwas auf dem bildschirm anzuzeigen bevor mein kernel geladen wird? das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz..
<stareye> Tu0r, das  ist der boot loader
<stareye> der kann nur den sistem booten
<Tu0r> ok. also der weis auch wie er mit meiner graphikkarte umgehen muss nicht nur mein kernel..
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Das weis sogar schon das BIOS (noch vor dem Bootloader)
<Tu0r> jokrebel: ok. 
<UbuPhillup> Tu0r: und im BIOS kannst ja sogar Einstellungen machen ;)
<Tu0r> UbuPhillup: jo das weis ich schon aber ich wusste nicht so genau dass es mein bios ist, das weis wie mit meiner herdware umgehen. also wenn ich zb graphikarte wechseln würde könnte es dann sein dass das bios nicht wüsste wie damit umgehen, oder ist da ein standart vorhanden?
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Ja das ist ein StandarD mit d
<Tu0r> jokrebel: ok. (jo habs nicht so mit schreiben.. sry)
<rcerny> Tu0r, ja, es ist ein standard vorhanden ;)
<Tu0r> shit akku tot... 
<rcerny> Tu0r, schnell, defib defib!
<stareye> am netzteil anschliessen
<Tu0r> rcerny: lol 
<rcerny> ^^
<Tu0r> stareye: nicht da..
<UbuPhillup> schneller 
<Tu0r> man ich muss schnel den grub2 artikel lesen..
<Tu0r> bis gleich hoffe der hält noch so lange...
 * rcerny ist ja schon ruhig (bevor es wieder mit dem "gemotze" los geht)
<jokrebel> Tu0r: Für allgemeine Computer-Verständniss-Fragne und auch sonstiges Gerede ist dies aber hier ein denkbar ungünstiger Kanal.
<Tu0r> jokrebel: ok.
<UbuPhillup> Tu0r: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ist besser
<Tu0r> UbuPhillup: ok.
<Tu0r> dann mal ne frage zu unbuntu: ich habe meine partitionen definiert wo was sein sollte. bootloader auf die erste platte. nun aber die frage: muss ich die erste partition auf 2048 (anfang) setzen oder macht das der installer selber? (Kubuntu 12.04)
<stareye> wenn du vom standard abweichst  muss du alleine machen
<stareye> das heisst /var /boot partionen selbst erstellen
<Tu0r> stareye: also kann ich auch einfach erste platte eine partition / und zweite platte eine partition /home machen und ihm sagen auf der erste platte den bootloder hinzutun? dann wirds laufen. brauch ich granicht detalierter zu definieren?
<jokrebel> stareye: Das kann man aber auch _innerhalb_ des Installers.
<stareye> jokrebel, richtig 
<Tuor_live> re. installation abgebrochen..
<Tuor_live> beim installer von kubuntu, wenn ich root und /home definiere. sorgt der installer dann von selber dafuer dass der bootloader am richtigen platz hinkommt? bzw kann ich die beiden (/ & /home) definieren und den rest nicht?
<bekks> Der Installer fragt dich, wohin du grub installieren möchtest.
<bekks> Und welchen Rest ausser / und /home meinst Du?
<Tuor_live> bekks: jo, da sag ich ihm die erste platte. dann geht das io? oder muss ich dem eine partition machen die so und so gross ist?
<stareye> Tuor_live, gibts grund warum du separate partionen haben wilsst
<Tuor_live> bekks: einer hat vorher gesagt ich muesse /boot definieren... (vieleicht habe ich ihn  auch falsch verstanden)
<bekks> Du wirst vom Installer gefragt, ob Du Grub nach z.B. sda oder sda1 installieren willst.
<jokrebel> Tuor_live: Du definierst die Partition von / und swap. Die Anlegungen von weiteren separaten Partitionen wie zb. für /home sind alternativ.
<Tuor_live> stareye: ja /home ist nicht auf der selben platte
<bekks> Tuor_live: Und man braucht keine separate /boot Partition im Normalfall.
<stareye> das macht man beim server
<Tuor_live> ok..
 * bekks nutzt immer ein separates /boot
<Tuor_live> also swap definieren. root definieren. und in meinem fall, weil es eine andere platte ist /home definieren. 
<stareye> Tuor_live, separate partionen macht man beim server du musst nicht seprate machen installer findet automtisch /boot
<stareye>  / defineren
<bekks> Quatsch.
<stareye> man muss nicht machen
<bekks> Der Installer definiert kein /boot automatisch. /boot ist einfach ein Verzeichnis in / wenn man keine separate Partition dafür anlegt.
<Tuor_live> bekks: ok. 
<Tuor_live> bekks: gibt es einen vorteil fuer mich (desktop pc nicht server..) /boot nicht einfach in / zu lassen (mit der info dass ich meine partitionen /, /home, und swap verschluesseln will?
<stareye> bekks, wenn mann sagt ganze festplatte dann macht beim formatoren kein /boot?
<bekks> Ich setze keine Verschlüsselung ein und rate jedem davon ab, der nicht sehr genau weiss was er/sie da tut.
<bekks> stareye: Nein, macht es nicht. Es liegt / und swap an.
<bekks> stareye: Und /home.
<stareye> bekks, boot ist in datei sttem ist verzeichniss
<bekks> stareye: Nein, ein Verzeichnis.
<stareye> jau 
<stareye> Tuor_live, du willst verschlüsseln
<vectory> bekks: in linux ist alles eine datei oder wie war das? :)
<vectory> das war plan9? oh ok :)
<bekks> stareye: Unsinn. Das ist Quatsch.
<stareye> bekks, ?
<bekks> Entweder will man eine Vollverschlüsselung, aber ganz sicher kein "alles ausser /boot, wo ja nur der Kernel liegt, der das entschlüsselt".
<Tuor_live> stareye: ja deshalb habe ich ziemlich viel text gelesen ist den letzten tagen.
<stareye> aso
<Tuor_live> also ich dachte allesverschluesseln ausser der bootloader den kann und sollte man nicht da er sonst nicht gefunden wird vom bios.. hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Der Bootloader liegt immer in den ersten 448 Bytes der Platte von der gebooted werden soll.
<bekks> Es ist völliger Unsinn /boot nicht zu verschlüsseln, weil man nur den Kernel austauschen muss, um an deine Daten zu kommen ohne dass Du das überhaupt mitbekommst.
<jokrebel> Tuor_live: Ganz ernsthaft. Warum brauchst Du Verschlüsselung? Und reicht es nicht vielleicht auch die 20 strenggeheimen Dateien einzeln zu verschlüsseln?
<bekks> Oder gar einfach einen Truecrypt Container anzulegen und die ganz geheimen Daten dort hineinwerfen. Und dann natürlich das Backup nicht verschlüsseln? :)
<Tuor_live> jokrebel: weil ich meine daten mal sicher haben will. und der zweite und wichtigere grund ich will mal wissen wie es geht und mich dami auseinandersetzen.
<bekks> Dann sichere sie vernünftig ab. Aber nicht mit einer Lösung die /boot nicht verschlüsselt.
<hape01> hi
<Tuor_live> bekks: ok.
<UbuPhillup> hape01: hi
<Tuor_live> bekks: dann muss ich nicht extra platz freilassen vor meiner ersten partition auf der platte wenn der bootloader sowiso immer die ersten 448 bytes nimmt. (vorausgesetzt ich sage dem installer er soll diese platte dafuer nehme). richtig?
<bekks> Nein, musst du nicht. Es ist in vielen Situationen aber sinnvoll eine separate /boot Partition zu haben.
<jokrebel> Tuor_live: Du solltest halt bedenken, dass bei Verschlüsselung die Anzahl der, die Dir bei Problemen weiterhelfen können drastisch geschmälert ist. Aber musst Du wissen ob Du _so_ geheime_ Daten hast, dass es das wert ist ggf. ohne Hilfe (und Daten?) dazustehn.
<Tuor_live> bekks: ok.
<bekks> Daten, von denen es eine Sicherung gibt, sind es nicht wert verschlüsselt zu werden.
<bekks> KEINE :)
<jokrebel> ++
<Tuor_live> jokrebel: bekks: im moment in einen truekrypt container. 
<bekks> Tuor_live: Und wo ist die Sicherung?
<Tuor_live> ebenfals in einen anderen truekryptcontainer auf einer anderen abgehaengten hd
<Tuor_live> aber ich sehe dass ihr findet ich soll es sein lassen da es zu viel aufwand ist und so wenig vorteil bringt.
<bekks> Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Du hast doch schon deine Verschlüsselung.
<rcerny> dann lass sie doch in nem container
<bekks> Tuor_live: Es ist halt Blödsinn ein halbgares Verschlüsselungskonzept zu benutzen.
<Tuor_live> bekks: ? verstehe nicht..
<bekks> Tuor_live: Das habe ich doch oben erklärt.
<Tuor_live> also mein ziel ist es, alles zu verschluesseln. ich hatte urspruenglich nicht die absicht /boot nicht zu verschluesseln. nur hab ich warscheinlich jemanden mal falsch verstanden und dachte daher dass ich /boot nicht verschluesseln koennte.
<bekks> Man kann nicht mit jeder Verschlüsselungslösung eine Vollverschlüsselung einrichten.
<bekks> Und warum genau willst du eine Vollverschlüsselung - hast du zuviel Rechenpower, ist dein Rechner zu schnell, ist dein Zimmer zu kalt? Warum reicht ein Truecryptcontainer nicht aus?
<bekks> Wieso das ein Problem ist habe ich Dir oben erklärt.
<Tuor_live> dass entweder alles oder
<bekks> Genau.
<Tuor_live> nichts verschlueselt werden soltte habe ich nun kapiert.
<Tuor_live> da es sonst sowiso wieder gelesen werden kann.
<bekks> Schreib bitte einen ganzen Satz ohne Enter, ich habe nicht verstanden was du meinst.
<Tuor_live> bekks: sorry, das war nicht absicht.
<Tuor_live> bekks: also entweder ich verschluessle das ganze / oder ich lass es bleiben. etwas davon nicht zuverschluesseln kann dazu fueren dass die verschluesselung nichts bringt.
<bekks> Im Prinzip ist das richtig, ja.
<Tuor_live> bekks: ok.
<Tuor_live> bekks: du hast vorhin geschrieben dass es sinnvoll sein kann /boot in einer anderen partition zu haben als der rest von /. In welchen Situtionen kann es sinnvol sein?
<bekks> Tuor_live: Wenn man z.B. ein Dateisystem für / verwenden will, dass nicht direkt bootbar ist. Oder wenn man LVM verwenden will für /
<bekks> Und nicht LVM zu verwenden halte ich heutzutage für Unsinn.
<Tuor_live> bekks: wiso? was bringt es fuer einen vorteil. wenn ich /home auf einen andere platte tuhe und die regelmaessig sichere dann ist das doch nicht schlecht. oder schon?
<solcero_> hi, wie kann ich einen string auf nen seriellen port schicken ? 
<bekks> Tuor_live: Weisst du was LVM ist?
<stareye> cat test /dev/ttyS0
<stareye> echo test /dev/ttyS0
<bekks> Für den zweiten BEfehl mal aus.
<Tuor_live> bekks: mehr oder weniger, war muede als ich den artikel las. aber ja dass die partition einfach vergroessert werden kann und das ueber mehre platten hinweg. aber was ist wenn eine kaputt geht? dann kann ich nicht einfach eine platte ersetzten und es lauft wieder oder schon?
<stareye> Tuor_live, einfach ne platte formatieren in z.B /usr mounten backup druafspielen
<solcero_> zeigt dann  nur test /dev/ttys4 an - passiert aber nichts (habe nen tester mit dioden dran um zu sehen ob was gesendet wird)
<apollo13> solcero_: du willst dir mal anschauen wie man echo verwendet
<vectory> solcero_: oder minicom nehmen
<Tuor_live> stareye: ok. also geht schon. 
<bekks> Tuor_live: Nein.
<bekks> Tuor_live: LVM ist kein RAID.
<solcero_> apollo13: bei echo passiert halt nichts 
<bekks> solcero_: Was soll da auch ausser der Textausgabe auf dem Bildschirm passieren=
<apollo13> solcero_: ja, weil man das schon richtig verwenden soll, drum sollst ja auch nachlesen wie man echo verwendet
<solcero_> apollo13: ok mach ich 
<solcero_> bekks: ich es sollte eine diode am rsr232 tester kurz blinken
<bekks> Tuor_live: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<solcero_> -ich
<bekks> solcero_: Das mag sein. Aber dann musst du echo auch richtig benutzen :)
<solcero_> ja hab es danke XD
<Tuor_live> bekks: okok.
<Tuor_live> bekks: ich les ihn nochmals.
<nevchen> abend
<UbuPhillup> nevchen: tach
<rodicio> Hi. ¿alguien habla español? y perdón por la pregunta 
<Fuchs> rodicio: #ubuntu-es 
<Fuchs> rodicio: este es el canal alemán, intente el canal español
<rodicio> :) tankesen
<Fuchs> de nada 
<stareye> ja
<ppq> stareye: #ubuntu-de+1 und nicht #ubuntu-de ;)
<vectory> gibt es eine schoen spice oberflaeche, wie ltspice oder so?
<stareye> was ist das spice  oberfläche
<stareye> welcher wm
<e-i-k-e> steht grad etwas mit ssh-keygen auf dem schauch: der erstellte key ist nicht da, wo er laut CLI sein sollte -> (/home/eike/.ssh/id_rsa)
<e-i-k-e> im verzeichnis .ssh sind nur die known_hosts
<e-i-k-e> (hab praktisch das erste mal vor für eine ssh verbindung auf einen webhost kein passwort zu verwenden)
<bekks> ssh-keygen sagt dir doch, wo es den KEy erstellen wird.
<e-i-k-e> bekks: ja, eben drum komme ich mir akut zu dumm vor: Enter file in which to save the key (/home/eike/.ssh/id_rsa): hierderkeyname
<e-i-k-e> Your identification has been saved in hierderkeyname.
<e-i-k-e> oder hat er es nun versucht in / zu schreiben?
<stareye> vielleicht ist dein home dir
<bekks> Einfach nur Enter drücken, und nichts weiter eingeben.
<ppq> nein, ins aktuelle verzeichnis
<e-i-k-e> stareye: bingo 
<stareye> mach mal find /home --name mein key
<bekks> Wenn du da was eingibst, ist das nicht mehr der default und ergo auch nicht dort zu finden, wo der default zu finden wäre.
<e-i-k-e> bekks: achso, okay.
<e-i-k-e> danke euch
<stareye> bitte
<e-i-k-e> bekks: bin davon ausgegangen, dass man prinzipiell für jeden host ein neues keypaar nutzt und daher dort immer was angibt. (kann aber auch ein trugschluss sein)
<bekks> Ist ein Trugschluss.
<bekks> Man hat auf jedem Host nur einen private und einen public key, pro User. Das reicht.
<e-i-k-e> okay. wieder was gelernt.
<approach> Hab mir das paket ffmpeg installiert, wenn ich ffmpeg eingebe steht: *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<approach> wird das paket nicht mehr aktuallisiert?
<jokrebel> approach: Vielleicht seht ja auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FFmpeg mehr darüber…
<kubine> Title: FFmpeg › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<approach> ok wurde gefork
<approach> t
<approach> damit ein paar open source entwickler diven wieder den früheren kollegen die sandburg kaputtmachen und den bauklotzturm umschmeissen können
<dAnjou> wenn du das sagst ... </OT>
<daswort> Hmm, warum verlangt gpg bei -ec (encrypt symmetric) einen Empfänger? Kann man nicht einfach so via GPG verschlüsseln, ohne Empfanger, sodass nur Passwort X bekannt sein muss?
<Darkfire> hallo
<Darkfire> ich suche nach einer gescheiten ubuntu version
<bekks> 12.04
<UbuPhillup> Darkfire: hi
<Darkfire> die beste version war für mich immer die 10.04, jedoch wird sie nicht mehr supportet,oder?
<UbuPhillup> Darkfire: Stabil oder aktuell?
<bekks> Ende April ist 10.04 Desktop EOL.
<bekks> 12.04 hat bis April 2017 Support.
<Darkfire> bekks ich suche eine stabile version.
<jokrebel> Darkfire: Die 12.04 ist ok. Und wenn Du Unity nicht magst nimm die xubuntu-version.
<bekks> Darkfire: Das ist die stabile Version. Genannt LTS.
<Darkfire> danke jokrebel
<UbuPhillup> jokrebel: +1
<daswort> Ja Xubuntu ist super. 
<jokrebel> Darkfire: Wobei ich Unuty gar nicht so schlecht finde. Bissel umgewöhnung, aber inzwischen sehr brauchbar.
<apollo13> jokrebel: Unuty geht, Unity ist ein krampf
<jokrebel> …außer der Rechner ist "schmalbrüstig" 
<jokrebel> apollo13: ;-P
<Darkfire> 12.10 wird auf ubuntu.org angeboten.
<jokrebel> apollo13: Auch Un(i)ty kann toll sein.
<Darkfire> unity ist schon erträglich. 
<daswort> jokrebel~ Aber nur wenn man die Leistung hat, aber meinem DualCore geht das nicht gut genug.
<apollo13> jokrebel: sry, aber der war aufgelegt
<jokrebel> Darkfire: Aber die Langzeitunterstützte Version ist die 12.04.
<daswort> Also bis April 2017 gibt es noch Support für 12.04
<Darkfire> ok dann suche ich die 12.04 LTS ja.
<jokrebel> …macht Eure Späßchen (die die Supportsuchenden vielleicht nicht verstehn) nebenan. Danke.
<daswort> ?
<Darkfire> So es läd.
<Darkfire> Habe die 12.04 Version
<Darkfire> 12.04-2 LTS ist das die aktuellste? Oder gibtesdie 12.04-4 oder soetwas?
<Darkfire> In der 9.04 war die Hardwareerkennung besser.
<bekks> Garantiert nicht.
<bekks> Aktuell ist die 12.04.2
<Darkfire> bekks, ich hatte bei der 10.04-4 mal gesehen, oder hatte ich mich da vertan.
<Darkfire> Ich brenne die iso und nutze dann die Live version.
<bekks> Nein, hast du nicht. Aber die gibts jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre länger. Und 12.04.3 und 12.04.4 gibts noch nicht.
<Darkfire> ok. Also ich verabschiede mich mal für einige Stunden. bis später
<daswort> hat scp eine "resume" option? In der Manpage steht nichts. Ist es wirklich so "dumm" wie cp?
<daswort> Oh es hat nicht mal -u :(
<bekks> Nein, hat es nicht.
<bekks> Deswegen nimmt man rsync, was als default "-e ssh" nutzt.
<mnass> hi, ich hab irgendwelche connections von meinem rechner nach außerhalb von port 51413 - laut internet ein port von transmission - in nethog zeigt er mir als PID ? an .... ich finde keinen Prozess von Transmission der GTK Client läuft auch nicht - welche Prozesse laufen da noch?
<stareye> daswort, sftp
<bekks> mnass: lsof -i
<daswort> Das ist eine Antwort :) Stimmt. Hätte ich gleich dran denken können. Und sonst "rsync -e ssh" das funktioniert doch transparent oder?
<bekks> daswort: Was meinst du mit "transparent" in dem Kontext?
<daswort> Dass sich beim Ablauf abgesehen vom Parameter nichts ändert. 
<bekks> -e ssh ist default, das muss man nicht mal angeben.
<stareye> rsync -avz
<mnass> bekks unter lsof -i finde ich den port nicht wieder - und auch sonst nix was auf transmission hinweißt
<bekks> mnass: Da ich nethog bisher noch nicht mal gehört habe, kann ich dazu leider nicht viel mehr sagen.
<bekks> mnass: Ansonsten kannst Du Dir auch noch netstat -tulpen benutzen - und natürlich sudo, so wie bei lsof auch.
<mnass> transmisson kennste? ich find nix im netz wie die Prozesse heißen sollen - unter etc/init.d finde ich auch nix was das sein könnte
<bekks> Transmission ist ein Torrentclient.
<mnass> jup - geht mir nur darum klarheit darüber zu haben ob der das auch ist
<bekks> Schau Dir sudo ps aux, sudo netstat -tulpen und sudo lsof -i an. Und schau Dir an, welche Binaries transmission installiert hat.
<daswort> mnass~ Die Prozesse heißen immer transmission-* also *-gtk oder *-cli.
<mnass> komisch die sind beide nirgends als laufend zu finden
<bekks> Das sind sie auch nicht da.
<daswort> bekks~ nethogs = Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process – ist praktisch braucht aber unglaublich viel CPU.
<bekks> Also nichts was man kennen müsste.
<daswort> So wie iftop nur halt nicht pro Verbindung sondern Programm.
<daswort> bekks~ Muss man nicht, ist aber recht praktisch und sehr einfach in der Benutzung. Aber nichts was man mit vorinstallierten Programmen nicht auch erreichen könnte.
<Tuor_Tablet> Hi /boot verschlüsseln geht laut kubuntu installer garnicht. Und ich habe mr sagen lassen dass der bootloader /boot unverschlüsselt braucht um überhaupt irgendetwas zu tun.. In der anleitung im wiki wird alles ausser /boot verschlüsselt. Was ist in /boot was man verschlüsseln sollte? Bzw gibts warianten wo teile von /boot verschlüsselt werden?
<apollo13> nein
<bekks> Tuor_Tablet: Die 12.04 alternate kann sehr wohl verschlüsseln, und was man dir über /boot erzählt ist Quatsch, was ich Dir heuet abend schonmal gesagt habe.
<bekks> Und ja, mit einer Vollverschlüselung wird /boot auch verschlüsselt - aber nicht bei Ubuntu, weil Ubuntu keine Vollverschlüsselung macht.
<apollo13> bekks: wat? wie willst du bitte boot verschlüsseln?
<ring0> das würde mich auch interessieren
<apollo13> /boot *
<bekks> apollo13: Guckstu mal z.B. Truecrypt unter Windows, oder auch McAfee Endpoint Protection, etc. - die machen Vollverschlüsselung.
<bekks> Dass Truecrypt für Linux keine Vollverschlüsselung anbietet ist mir auch klar.
<apollo13> bekks: wir reden hier aber von linux
<rcerny> Tuor_Tablet, in /boot liegt der Kernel ;)
<oyla> mag mir mal einer verraten wo Ubuntu beim Festplatteninternen kopieren von Daten selbige cached?
<bekks> Was ist denn "festplatteninternes kopieren"?
<oyla> Hintegrund: Das System läuft auf ner SD Karte
<bekks> I/O Operationen werden grundsätzlich im RAM cached.
<oyla> grundsätzlich
<bekks> Ja.
<oyla> gut
<oyla> bei 300GB , wie lange benötigt er da um den dreh? 
<oyla> ganz grob geschätzt ;)
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.
<oyla> also an Zeit
<oyla> sorry war unpräzise. Weil ich nu schon über 2 Stunden warte dass es fertig wird...
<bekks> a) es gibt keine 300GB SD Karten, b) sagt "300GB" erstmal genau garnichts über den I/O aus, ...
<oyla> nein! :D
<oyla> Nochmal:
<oyla> Das System rennt auf ner SD karte, aber die Daten liegen auf einer intern angeklemmten SATA mit 1TB
<oyla> einfach in media eingebunden
<bekks> Aha. Das erfahren wir jetzt zum ersten Mal.
<oyla> naja ne SD Karte ist ja keine festplatte *duckundwech*
<oyla> ichw under mcih halt dass das doch so lange dauert und hatte die SD-Karte in Verdacht
<oyla> ist dann also normal, ja?
<bekks> Rechne doch mal aus, wievil MB/s 300GB/2h wären.
<bekks> Und dann denk mal dran, dass man von der einen Platte die Daten erstmal lesen und dann auch schreiben muss.
<oyla> ca 300mb die sekunde
<oyla> okay... Stimmt schon
<bekks> Niemals. 300GB/s sind ca 42MB/s 
<bekks> 300GB/2h ~ 42MB/s
<bekks> so herum.
<oyla> ah quatsch, megabytes und megabits
<oyla> ja kla
<oyla> kommt hin
<oyla> hm...wozu gibst dann gigabitethernet... :D
<bekks> Um die x GB, die in den I/O Cache passen, schnell übertragen zu können.
<oyla> hmm ..genauer? :)
<bekks> Was genauer?
<oyla> naja andersrum I/O Cache liegt wo
<bekks> Im RAM, immer noch.
<oyla> auf der Platte / Im Ram
<oyla> ah okay dann füllt er quasie den ram auf und jagt das davon ausgehend durch die leitung
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Der empfangende Rechner füllt den I/O Cache im RAM und fängt gleichzeitig an das Zeug auf Platte wegzuschreiben.
<oyla> ergeibt sinn. Der Sendende holts von der festplatte und schickts dann direkt durchg
<oyla> gut, danke :) Wieder was gelernt... nächstes mal fang ich dann mal früher mit dem Kopieren an *gähn*
<oyla> schönes Restwochenende!
#ubuntu-de 2013-04-07
<solcero> Moin, kann ich, bevor ich apt-get upgrade ausführe, mir ne art changelog anzeigen lassen ?  
<stareye> solcero, sudo apt-get --dry-run upgrade
<Orcor> habe ein Problem habe Ubuntu 12.04 habe gestern pc neu gestartet kommt kein normales anmelde Fenster sonder Schwarzer Bildschirm und ich soll mich da einloggen gebe meine richtigen daten ein und dann kommt inccorreckt was kann ich machen damit ich mich normal anmelden kann?
<bekks> Prüfen ob deine Festplatte voll ist.
<Orcor> die ist nicht voll
<bekks> Hast du es geprüft?
<Orcor> da habe ich 53% frei
<Orcor> ach so habe neu GK eingebaut hat auch funktioniert bis ich ein update bekommen habe danach sollte ich neustarten und seid dem kommt der schwarze Bildschirm mit einloggen
<bekks> Was für eine Grafikkarte denn? Und welches Update? Und welchen Treiber verwendest du? Und welches Ubuntu?
<Orcor> dhabe vorhin geschrieben verwende ich Ubuntu 12.04 
<Orcor> GK ist eine Nvidia Geforce GT 630
<Orcor> bin gerade mit Live CD online Ubuntu 12.10
<Orcor> kann man das nicht irgend wie zurücksetzen?
<bekks> Was ist "das"?
<Orcor> ?
<bekks> "Kann man das ...." - Was ist "das"?
<bekks> Was genau meinst Du?
<bekks> Und welches Update hat das deiner Meinung nach zerlegt?
<Orcor> ichabe sudo apt-get update gemacht dann sagte der soll am ende pc neustarten
<ppq> treiber manuell installiert oder über paketverwaltung?
<Orcor> kommt nur schcwarzer Bildschirm und da gebe ich meine loggingdatein ein dann sagt der incorrect
<bekks> Sagtest du bereits.
<bekks> Hast du die Logs überprüft?
<Orcor> wie
<bekks> Die liegen in /var/log/ und in ~/.xsession-errors
<bekks> Und wenn der sagt incorrect, dann stimmt das PAsswort nicht.
<Orcor> aber bei normalen einloggen hat mein passwort funktioniert
<Orcor> nur bei shcwarzen bildschirm nicht
<bekks> Und jetzt gibst du es falsch ein.
<solcero> stareye: danke
<Orcor> ~/.xsession-errors kann nicht finden wenn ich auf die platte zu greifen tue
<Orcor> kann ich nicht einfach ubuntu 12.10 drüber installieren?
<bekks> DAs ist kein Windows.
<Orcor> und was soll ich deiner Meinung machen ?
<bekks> Und ~ ist nicht auf deiner Platte, sondern auf der CD, da du eine live cd benutzt. Du musst natürlich im Userhome auf deiner Festplatte nachsehen.
<Orcor> wo genau muß ich denn da rein ?
<bekks> In dein Userhome.
<Orcor> also in denn Ordner Home?
<bekks>  /home/deinuser/
<jokrebel> Orcor: /home/orcor/
<Orcor> bin nun drinnen 
<jokrebel> aber halt auf der Festplatte - sonst wirst Du das nicht finden.
<Orcor> und dann?
<bekks> Dann guckst du dir das Log an.
<bekks> Nur wenn dein Login sagt "Incorrect password", dann steht dazu im Log nichts, weil Du dein PAsswort falsch eingibst.
<Orcor> wie heißt die Datei genauer wo ich suchen soll
<bekks> Sagte ich doch oben.
<jokrebel> Orcor: [10:53] <bekks> Die liegen in /var/log/ und in ~/.xsession-errors 
<bekks> 0407 110735 <+bekks> Nur wenn dein Login sagt "Incorrect password", dann steht dazu im Log nichts, weil Du dein PAsswort falsch eingibst.
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685593/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> …und das soll _was_ sein?
<Tuor_Tablet> moin, ich habe nun kbu
<Tuor_Tablet> k
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685601/   Xorg.0.log
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tuor_Tablet> sry habe meine tastatur nicht im griff. ich habe nun kubuntu 12.04 und muss meinen xserver stoppen um meinen graphiktreiber zu installieren..
<Tuor_Tablet> wie geht das?
<stareye> Orcor, du hast nvidia grafikkarte installiere  den nvidia treiber
<Orcor> das kamm durch update kenne mich da nicht so aus
<Orcor> was kann ich nun machen ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Liefen denn "die updates (was auch immer das war, sollte man eigentlich schon wissen)" komplett durch? Oder wurde das vielleicht gar nicht fehlerfrei ganz durchgeführt?
<Orcor> oh das weiß ich leider nicht mehr so genau 
<Orcor> jedenfals war da gestanden  ich sol mein pc neu starten 
<Orcor> danach kamm das mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm
<Tuor_Tablet> "drm nouveau 0000:01:00.o: unknow i2c port 55" was könnte das bedeuten?
<Orcor> was kan ich nun machen ?
<stareye> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nvidia
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Versuchen, das vielleicht unvollständige Update fertigzustellen. Oder aber auch/und den fehlenden Grafiktreiber händisch nachinstallieren. 
<Orcor> und wie soll das gehen ich bin mit livecd online
<jokrebel> Tuor_Tablet: in welchem zusammenhang?
<Tuor_Tablet> ich habe mich ausgeloggt. und crtl+F1 gedrückt. nun kommen all paar sekunden etwa 15 meldungen nacheinander die meine eingabe unterbrechen.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Du könntest in das installierte System chroot(en). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tuor_Tablet> also sobald ich mich eingeloggt hatte.
<jokrebel> Tuor_Tablet: Auch nach reboot?
<Tuor_Tablet> noch nicht versucht. ok mach ich.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Support bitte nur hier. Dann können andere auch mithelfen und die Nachwelt hat auch was davon. 
<Tuor_Tablet> jokrebel:  yep auch nach neustart
<Orcor> aber das mit chroot kenne ich mich nicht aus versteh das nicht 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Du hast den Link doch noch nichtmal komplett durchgelesen, oder?
<Orcor> doch
<Tuor_Tablet> und beim booten bevor mich grub2 nach dem pw für die hd fragt: "error: no video mode activated"
<jokrebel> überflogen und nach c&p gescannt =|= durchgelesen und versucht zu verstehen
<bekks> Orcor: Da du dich nicht damit auskennst, steht ja alles Wichtige im Link.
<Orcor> naja danke für die Hilfe werde mal in hg sein mal viel lesen usw
<bekks> Orcor: Und nochmal: Incorrect password bedeutet: Du gibst dein Passwort falsch ein.
<Orcor> aber bei dem Loging steht als erstes so wie ich heiße im terminal was da immer kommt  und als 2tes das Password was muß man eigentlich als erstes eingeben so wie mein Homeverzeichnis heit?
<Orcor> also christoph ?
<Orcor> und dann das Passsword?
<bekks> login == dein benutzername
<bekks> password == dein passwort
<Orcor>  also das was immer bei terminal steht was kommt bevor man die befehle eingibt?
<Orcor> das habe ich auch schon probiert sagt falsch
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und Du bist Dir sicher, vor einem Rechner zu sitzen den _DU_ administrieren darfst?
<stareye> Tuor_Tablet, kontest du dein password eingeben
<Orcor> ich habe nur einen PC
<Tuor_Tablet> stareye: ja. also ich kann einfach weitertippen.
<bekks> Orcor: Dann ist dein Passwort falsch. Ganz einfache Sache.
<Tuor_Tablet> ich kann es ignorieren und meinen befehl fortsetzen
<Orcor> wie kann der falsch sein wenn  ich dem seid jahren habe und der imemr funktioniert hat
<Orcor> naja trotzdem danke ich schon mal allen für die Hilfe bin mal hg 
<Orcor> ihr seid supper alle
<Tuor_Tablet> Orcor: tastaturlayout vileicht...
<Orcor> ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Sonderzeichen im Passwort? Tastaturlayout falsch? CAPS oder NUM-Lock an? 
<Orcor> beim shcwarzem Bildschirm?
<bekks> Orcor: Weil du es geändert hast, weil du shift drückst, weil du caps lock gedrückt hast, weil du dein anderes tastaturlayout hast - englisch statt deutsch, oder was auch immer.
<bekks> Orcor: Das nennt man Terminal.
<Orcor> also die buschstaben z schriebt der als z y als y also da macht der nichts falsch 
<Orcor> das habe isch sochon geprüft
<stareye> aso jetzt verstehe Orcor bei dir ist nur konsole oder?
<Orcor> jo
<Orcor> schwarzer Bidlschirm und da kann ich mich nicht einloggen 
<stareye> da startet kein garfische oberfläche
<Orcor> früher kamm beim hochfahren  Grafischerbildschir
<Orcor> genau
<jokrebel> *grusel*
<stareye> steht was von login:
<Orcor> jo
<stareye> da log dich ein
<Orcor> und password ich gebe meine Sachen ein sagt der incorrect kann aber nicht sein 
<bekks> Das ist dann "Konsole" oder "Terminal" und nicht "schwarzer Bildschirm".
<bekks> Wenn der sagt incorrect dann ist das incorrect.
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> wie kann mein richtiger password incorrect sein ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dann tipp dort mal Dein Passwort und schau ob es so ist wie es sein soll, bevor Du dann dort Deinen Usernamen einträgst.
<stareye> jetzt verstehe du weisst nicht welchen benutzer du angelegt hast
<bekks> Das was du das siehst mit "Login:" und "Password:" ist eine Konsole, kein schwarzer Bildschirm.
<Orcor> sorry für die falsche ausdrucksweise
<bekks> Orcor: Und da du nur einen Rechner hast - wie bist du hier, per livecd, und prüfst gleichzeitig was du da eingibst?
<stareye> hmm wie kann mann den benutzer heraus finden
<Orcor> ne 
<bekks> stareye: gar nicht.
<Orcor> bin hier per live um mir hilfe zu hollen dann mahce ich es aus und probier es wieder 
<bekks> Dann tu das jetzt endlich mal.
<bekks> Wir diskutieren hier die ganze Zeit Dinge, die du nicht nachvollziehen oder verigizieren kannst.
<bekks> *verifizieren sogar.
<Orcor> benutzer ist glaube ich das was als Homeverzeichnis steht  also bei mir einfach nur christoph?
<Orcor> und das was bei terminal kommt ist das der benutzer?
<jokrebel> *seufz* hoffe dass Du Dir die 100 Tipps auch aufgeschrieben hast. Ich für meinen teil hab keine Lust in ein paar Stunden mit Dir wieder von vorn zu beginnen.
<Orcor> da steht zb christoph........ und dann kann ich die befehle eingeben 
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > Orcor
<kubine> Orcor: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Orcor> ja ok  also danke noch mal 
<Tuor_Tablet> hi, mein kubuntu 12.04 *bilk* immer wieder schwarz. also wie ein blitz aber halt schwarz anstat weiss. der komplette bildschrim wird für einen bruchteil einer sekunde schwarz, etwa alle 10 sec. wenn ich crtl+F1 drücke kommt wie oben beschrieben "[884.xxxxxx] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: unknown i2c port xx" und alle ca. 20 zeilern wird "unknown i2c port xx" durch "No native mode, forcing panel scaling". die erste meldun kommt gleic
<Tuor_Tablet> ca. 20 mal und die zweite 1 mal. Dies alle 10 sec wenn der bildschirm schwarz wird. ich kann da tippen und befehle ausführen auch wenn mein geschriebener text immerwieder durch diese melunge unterbrochen wird. ich habe kubuntu eben neu installiert um sicherzugehen dass es nicht an der installation lag oder so. die updates sinnd bald durch. dann werde ich neustarten. aber ich mache mir keine hoffnungen dass es hilft. was könnte das
<Tuor_Tablet> problem sein?
<Tuor_Tablet> ich habe efi nicht bios.
<Tuor_Tablet> *ich habe meldung mehrere male komplett falsch geschrieben. meldun->meldung ; melunge->meldung
 * Tuor_Tablet updates sind durch. reboot auch. und immernoch gleich.
<jokrebel> Tuor_Tablet: Erscheit das vielleicht auch in den Logs?
<tu0r> jokrebel:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5685785/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<tu0r> jokrebel: aalso ja an sehr vielen stellen.
<bekks> tu0r: http://askubuntu.com/questions/234906/ubuntu-12-04-drm-nouveau-unknown-i2c-port-i-can-not-use-the-pci-express-car
<kubine> Title: 12.10 - Ubuntu 12.04 - [drm] nouveau unknown i2c port, i can not use the PCI express card with VGA and HDMI output - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tu0r> bekks: thx ich schau mal. :)
<jokrebel> tu0r: drm richt erstmal nach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitale_Rechteverwaltung
<kubine> Title: Digitale Rechteverwaltung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<seere> jokrebel: gleiche Abkürzung, heißt hier aber was vollkommen anderes: Direct Rendering Manager
<LupusE> hi
<fefe> Ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 auf ner extra Partition installiert mit diesem wubi.. das klappt alles aber sobald ich dann auf ubuntu gehe ist das bild extrem scheisse weil er die grafikkarte nicht erkennt... Wenn ich versuche dieses catalyst zu installieren bleibt er hängen oder es dauert Stunden,genauso bei anderen Programmen... was ist da los? 
<fefe> eigentlich muss man doch garkeinen treiber installieren oder?
<sdx23> Das hängt von der Karte ab. Unabhängig davon: Wubi ist nicht empfehlenswert.
<nevchen> moin
<fefe> Meine GK ist ATI Raedon 5700 glaube ich
<oyla> Moin! Ich hab mal eben eine ca 1,4 GB große datei vom owncloud-server über das interface geholt. Dbei ist über openvpn (10.8.0.1) ne Geschwindigkeit von maximal 8mb/s  rausgekommen, direkt per 172.16.0.1 aber fast 60mb/s. Das muss doch zu optimieren sein? 
<oyla> der Server hat nen zweikern atom mit 2,1Ghz (um den dreh) um 4gb ram
<oyla> *das interfce -> die weboberfläche
<ppq> reicht nach gbit ethernet vs. fast ethernet
<ppq> *riecht
<oyla> also die verbindung an sich ist gigabitethernet
<oyla> aber ist ja in beiden fällen die gleiche physische verbindung
<oyla> nur dass es bei 10.8.0.1 halt nochmal verschlüsselt über die leitung getunnelt wird
<orcor> habe von Ubuntu 12.04 auf 12.10 Upgrade gemacht habe das Problem das ich mich nur als Gast anmelden kann da ich bei meinem Benutzer Password eingebe geht nicht komishcewr weise bei Mounten von Festplatte als Gast fragt der nach Password das gebe ich ein da gehts  was kann man machen ?
<orcor> kann man denn benutzernamen nicht irgend wie ändern  als Gast?
<stareye> orcor, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<orcor> komisch das man sich nur als Gast anmelden kann aber nicht als Benutzer mit dem richtigen Password
<stareye> orcor, hast du link gelesen
<orcor> ja bin gerade dabei
<anon_2> ich habe einen neuen wlan usb stick. hier einige infos: http://pastebin.com/Ljm0SCCL  mir ist nicht klar, wie die ausgaben zu interpretieren sind, aer klar ist, das ich kein internet habe. was kann ich tun?
<kubine> Title: [Bash] dmesg letzte zeilen: [ 11.658754] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to coun - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<anon_2> niemand da, der helfen kann?
<ring0> anon_2, hast du mal nach verfügbaren netzen gescannt? also: iwlist scan
<anon_2> ring0: hab in der 70-persistent-net.rules datei die einträge rausgelöscht und plötzlich gehts. teste gerade ob die verbidung hält
<k1l> mode -b *!*@41.224.91.141
<zylon> hi, ffmpeg gibt bei mir die Fehlermeldung "Unknown encoder 'libfaac'", vermute seit dem letzten upgrade
<zylon> die lib ist noch installiert: ii  libfaac0                               1.28-0ubuntu2                             amd64        AAC audio encoder (library)
<zylon> wird aber auch nicht bei ffmpeg -formats aufgelistet
<k1l> je nach ubuntu version ist doch jetzt avconv der ablöser für ffmpeg
<zylon> version 12:10
<k1l> zylon: ich würde mal spontan vorschlagen avconv auszuprobieren:
<k1l> !avconv > zylon 
<zylon> hatte avconv mal getestet, ist das nicht noch strict-experimental?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/avconv
<kubine> Title: avconv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zylon> avconv gibt mir die gleiche meldung
<zylon> wie gesagt libfaac0 ist installiert und vorher hat es auch funktioniert, andere codecs usw. habe ich nicht installiert, woran kann das liegen? (Ubuntu 12.10 64Bit)
<Darkfire> Guten Abend
<UbuPhillup> Darkfire: hi
<zylon> nabend
<Darkfire> ubuphillup hallo.
<Darkfire> wird xubunttu auch aktualisiert? Ich denke xubuntu hat ne bessere Hardware erkennung durch hal?
<Darkfire> habe ich über ne Live cd laufen.
<rcerny> ABend
<UbuPhillup> Darkfire: also hast du es nicht Installiert?
<UbuPhillup> rcerny: tach
<rcerny> (:
<Darkfire> nein ich habe nich installiert.
<Darkfire> ubuphillup
<Darkfire> Ich teste es erstmal, befor ich Geparted benutze,
<UbuPhillup> Darkfire: also xubuntu ist eigentlich das gleiche wie ubuntu nur mit xface
<e-i-k-e> erleide momentan eine mittschwerer tar kriese: [usr@host ~] tar -czf /home/user/backup.tar.gz /backup/daily.1/home/user/ hätte gerne den slash vor backup entfernt. nur findet er dann logischer weise die dateien nicht. d.h. ich sollte erst nach / wechseln? oder gibts andere vorschläge?
<sfoobar> hi, ich habe gerade in meiner xubuntu-installation unity installiert... der message-indikator funktioniert aber nicht... hat jemand da eine idee?
<sfoobar> e-i-k-e: warum willst du den slash denn weghaben?
<dadrc> sfoobar, was genau heißt denn 'funktioniert nicht'? Welches Programm erwartest du denn da drin?
<e-i-k-e> sfoobar: tar: Entferne führende „/“ von Elementnamen
<sfoobar> dadrc: funktioniert nicht heißt in dem fall, es wird garnicht erst geladen ;)
<dadrc> sfoobar, der taucht erst auf, wenn du ein Programm startest, das den nutzt, soweit ich weiß
<sfoobar> dadrc: hm, also pidgin ist auf, sollte das dann funktionieren?
<dadrc> Ich glaub, Pidgin hat nativ keinen Support dafür
<sfoobar> ich check mal empathy...
<sfoobar> kann empathy ohne weiteres auch kein icq?
<dadrc> Dazu muss account-plugin-icq installiert sein, würd ich behaupten
<sfoobar> ach sieh an
<sfoobar> da ist auch das message plugin
<sfoobar> äääh
<sfoobar> indicator
<dadrc> :)
<sfoobar> ja, vielen dan
<sfoobar> k
<Orcor> habe Ubuntu 12.10 und eine Nvidia Geforce 630 2 GB aber irgend wie stimmt da was nicht mit dem Treiber denn die GK wirt nicht korrekt angezeigt Wikikonnte da mir auch nicht weiter helfen 
<Orcor> gibts nicht bei Ubuntu Treiber für Nvidia?
<jokrebel> !nvidia > Orcor
<Orcor> ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Gibt es, verwendest du. "nouveau".
<Orcor> das weiß ich nicht
<Orcor> kenne mich da nicht so genau im Linux aus
<Orcor> Evga Nvidia Geforce GT 630 2GB
<Orcor> so steht auf der Verpackung wie die heißt
<jokrebel> Orcor: Was rein gar nichts über den verwendeten Treiber sagt.
<Orcor> hab denn befehl vergessen für Terminal wo man nachschauen kann welche GK und Treiber
<bekks> lspci -k
<Orcor> danke
<Orcor> http://pastebin.com/NvSgFV90
<kubine> Title: christoph@christoph-MS-7350:~$ lspci -k 00:00.0 Host bridge: NVIDIA Corporation - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Orcor> ?
<bekks> .
<bekks> Lies doch mal z.B. Zeile 66-69.
<Orcor> und dann?
<rcerny> -.-
<bekks> Orcor: Dann ist deine Frage beantwortet.
<bekks> 0407 220606 < Orcor> gibts nicht bei Ubuntu Treiber für Nvidia?
<bekks> 0407 220701 <+bekks> Gibt es, verwendest du. "nouveau".
<Fuchs> Orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nvidia   
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> Orcor: nouveau ist der freie Treiber, der nicht ganz alle Dinge unterstuetzt. Die Karte muesste vom nvidia Treiber unterstuetzt werden, siehe diesen Artikel zum "wie installieren" 
<Orcor> das eigentliche Prob ist der ich nutze auch Boinc und da kann ich mit der GPU auch Daten berechnen zb seti@home usw vorgestern ging das noch und heute findet der in Boinc meine GPU nicht
<bekks> Was hast du denn seit vorgestern alles verändert?
<bekks> Und welche "Updates" waren heute vormittag denn so beteiligt, als du nur noch eine Konsole bekommen hast?
<Orcor> ich wollte heute früh denn richtigen Treiber suchen  aber dann nach dem neustart ist der PC nicht mehr in die Grafischeoberfläche gekommen sondern nur zum Terminal und da war gestanden das wegen dem Treiber der nicht in die Grafishce oberfläche starten will also xsserver ging nicht 
<bekks> Und warum konntest du dich nicht einloggen?
<Orcor> als ich alles versucht hab und nichts gegangen ist habe ich formatiert und das System neu draufgesetzt
<bekks> Die Meldung war ja "Incorrect password".
<bekks> Aha.
<Orcor> das habe ich nach 4 mal neustarts irgend wie doch danach
<Orcor> komsich 
<bekks> Also war es falsch.
<Orcor> nein ich habe immer wieder das richtige eingegeben 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Sonst wäre die Meldung eine andere gewesen.
<Orcor> ich hab Buchstabe für buchstabe eingegeben 
<Orcor> ist auch egal der geht nun wieder nur will ich das mit dem Treiber machen
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn nun genau?
<Orcor> Ubuntu 12.10
<Orcor> 10.04 habe ich nicht mehr kp wo die CD ist
<bekks> Dann lies Dir bitte jetzt den Artikel durch, der Dir um 22:06 und um 22:22 verlinkt wurde.
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> mach ich 
<Rochvellon> Orcor> bei der 10.04 wird jetzt der support eingestellt, bitte daher ab version 12.04 nutzen
<bekks> Bis zum 9.5. gehts noch ;) Aber trotzdem sollte man 12.04 verwenden.
<Orcor> ups habe mich verschrieben hatte die 12.04
<Orcor> und nun 12.10
<bekks> Orcor: Kannst du bitte mal ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a in einen pastebin kopieren?
<Orcor> ja das kann ich 
<Orcor> http://pastebin.com/Utn9dqrZ
<kubine> Title: christoph@christoph-MS-7350:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Di - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Orcor> bekks und nun ?
<bekks> Orcor: Nichts weiter. Ich war nur neugierig.
<Orcor> ach so
<Orcor> aber wegen wiki weiß ich immer noch nicht welcher Treiber der richtige ist 
<bekks> DAs steht in dem Artikel. Einen der beiden richtigen hast du bereits.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Und laut den Zeilen von 22:22 wäre der proprietäre Treiber eventuell das was Du suchst (zumindest glaube und vertraue ich dem User, der das schrieb, blind)  
<Orcor> ich hab keine Lust das danach der wieder update macht und nach dem neustart die Grafischeoberfläche nicht mehr geht sondern nur der Terminal
<Orcor> deswegen wollte denn richtigen suchen 
<bekks> Lies den Wikiartikel.
<bekks> Es steht alles drin was du wissen musst, Inklusive Anleitung.
<Orcor> ja habe ich aber da steht was was ich ncht ganz verstehen tue  
<bekks> Dann musst du wohl oder über fragen, was genau du nicht verstehst.
<bekks> *übel
<Orcor> aber durch das lesen lernt man dazu und vor allem das ausprobieren hehe
<Orcor> warum haben die nicht Plug&Play
<bekks> Haben sie.
<bekks> Aber das funktioniert nicht so wie du dir das vorstellst.
<jokrebel> Orcor: Der proprietäre (Google ruhig mal nach dem Wort) Treiber ist halt kein "offener" Treiber, weshalb er nicht standardmäßig bei Ubuntu dabei ist (erstmal nur freie Software an Board)
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> wenn ich dem installiere  hoffe geht dann alles
<spY|da> nabend, ist vdpau nur fuer nvidia, oder auch fuer ati? 
<Fuchs> vdpau ist nur nvidia, ati unterstuetzt m.W. vaapi 
<spY|da> ich lese naehmlich das der freie radeon treiber angeblich vdpau kann aber die 1080p datei die unter windows fluessig laeuft, ruckelt irgendwei 
<spY|da> Fuchs, mhh danke 
<spY|da> ati raus, nvidia eingebaut, läuft :-P
#ubuntu-de 2014-03-31
<silverflash> hello, anyone there ?
<k1l_> ja
<muh7> Hallo. Kleine Frage: wie kann ich mit Editor gEdit, Geany o.Ä. direkt eine Datei auf einem Remote Server editieren und speichern?
<dadrc> Wie hast du denn Zugriff auf den Server?
<muh7> SSH
<muh7> (mit X forwarding würde es sicher gehen, aber ich hab keine lust auf dem server gedit+alle abhängigkeiten zu installieren)
<dadrc> Dann würde ich zu http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs raten
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<muh7> dadrc: gerade ausprobiert, das ist genau ich gebraucht habe! Vielen Dank!
<dadrc> =)
<molnitza> Hallo, ist euch ein Programm bekannt, mit dem sich über das Web upnp Server/Player bedienen lassen, ähnlich bubble upnp?
<k1l_> vlc kann dlna/upnp abspielen
<molnitza> k1l_, geht mir nicht direkt um das abspielen, sondern darum über ein webinterface aus library x media daten an renderer auszugeben.
<molnitza> im prinzip eine "verwaltungsebene"
<Guest61166> exit
<imox> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das problem lösen kann? xUbuntu 13.10 http://pastebin.com/wEwFnsaU
<kubine> Title: apt-get upgrade Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> imox: Also
<jokrebel_> imox: Normalerwiese sollte man kein reines upgrade sondern immer dist-upgrade fahren. Und hattest Du vorher ein "update" auch ausgeführt?
<imox> jokrebel_: ne hab ich nicht gemacht
<imox> aber wenn ich das jetzt mache komm so in etwa das gleice
<imox> jokrebel_: http://pastebin.com/VyWPLEdZ
<kubine> Title: apt-get dist-upgrade Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum w - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> sieht sehr anders aus würd ich sagen.
<jokrebel_> bitte gleich nochmal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" hinterher und komplett nopasten.
<jokrebel_> imox: ---^
<imox> jokrebel_: sorry ;) http://pastebin.com/ZEYzELHL
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade OK http://security.ubuntu.co - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> ich mach mal apt-get -f install oder ;) ?
<imox> steht zumindestens da das ich das machen soll :D
<jokrebel_> imox: Die Unterstützung für 13.04 ist bereits seit Januar abgelaufen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Raring_Ringtail?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Raring Ringtail › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> imox: Ja versuch ruhig
<jokrebel_> imox: Backups hast Du ja bereits, oder?
<imox> jokrebel_: http://pastebin.com/mUak0jxZ
<kubine> Title: root@ltsp-server:/# apt-get -f install Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Ab - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> jokrebel_: jaja backups gibts aber nur der letzten 7 tage
<imox> aber muss doch zu lösen sein ;) 
<jokrebel_> hm - wie gesagt, leider EOL seit Januar, muss nicht, aber könnt schon da dran liegen. Ich würd vielleicht noch ein Distrbutions-Upgrade versuchen, da man ja um einen Umstieg auf was neueres eh nicht rum kommt.
<jokrebel_> imox: ---^
<imox> hmm ok 
<jokrebel_> imox: Warum soll da Kernel 3.8.0xxx installiert werden wenn da im "Auslieferzustand" schon 3.8.8 aktuell war? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Raring_Ringtail?redirect=no#Kernel
<kubine> Title: Raring Ringtail › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> jokrebel_: na gut ich nehm mal nne backup und versuchs damit vielleicht einfacher aber erstmal danke ;) melde mich falls das nicht klappt
<jokrebel_> imox: letzten Post bitte beachten. Irgendwas is da komisch.
<jokrebel_> imox: Was läuft den aktuell für Kernel
<jokrebel_> imox: uname -a 
<imox> 3.8.0-27-generic
<jokrebel_> imox: wurde das damals aber nicht frisch installiert mit 13.04, oder?
<jokrebel_> Und auch nochmal eindringlich das hier http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2014/01/13/ubuntu-wochenrueckblick-2014-02/#Support-Ende-fuer-Ubuntu-13-04-erreicht
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu-Wochenrückblick 2014-02 › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> jokrebel_: doch wurde ;) 
<jokrebel_> imox: Hm, wie gesagt: Vieleicht klappt ein do-release-upgrade auch heute erst noch; verlassen würd ich mich aber nicht drauf.
<imox> jokrebel_: ich spiel grad nen backup ein 
<imox> und versuch dann mal direkt zu updaten
<jokrebel_> imox: Wenn man so ungern Release-Upgrades macht sollte man LTS-Versionen bevorzugen ;-)
<imox> wollte ich auch erst gab nur probs mit nem graka treiber
<imox> mit 13.04 gings mit 12.04 leider nicht. Also sollte wohl irgnediwe gehen konnte aber auhc heir auch keiner helfen und ich habs nicht hinbekommen 
<imox> naja muss ich halt öfter mal dist-upgrades machen :D
<imox> in Zuunft
<floppy> join #zimk
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-01
<skullcrasher> an was kann es liegen wenn die eth0 verbindung not connected anzeigt, owohl das kabel drin is?
<skullcrasher> hab schon probiert in die NetworkManager.conf das managed=true zu setzen, aber bringt nix
<skullcrasher> is jetzt nur nichtmehr "not managed"
<skullcrasher> aber offline bleibt
<phoony> moin
<phoony> noch jemand wach ?
<phoony> naja für später einmal... immer wenn ich zwischen win7 und lubuntu 13 wechesle stimmt danach die systemzeit nicht mehr....
<phoony> hab auch schon auf manuell gestellt in linux aber hat auch nicht geholfen
<phoony> und die zeitzone"n" stimmen auch über ein...
<ShiroNeko> hallo, eine frage zu openvpn und float. reicht es wenn ich float in der server-config angebe oder wird das beim client auch gebraucht?
<stevieh> ShiroNeko: so würde ich die manpage interpretieren.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<wwwolf> Servus ....
<wwwolf> Habe ein altes verhasstes Problem -_- ATI-Treiber
<dadrc> ih.
<wwwolf> jipp
<dadrc> Sag an
<wwwolf> der Galium 0.4 unter Ubuntu/Gnome 13.10 hackt und verursacht beim start Große dreiecke 
<wwwolf> finde leider keine alternative
<wwwolf> GraKa X1250 Onboard
<wwwolf> MIT HDMI :-D
<dadrc> Wat es nicht alles gibt.
<wwwolf> habe schon einge Optionen in der xorg.conf ausprobiert aber es ändert sich nichts außer beim abschalten der Grafikbeschleunigung
<wwwolf> dann hängt er komplett
<dadrc> Na, juhu.
<dadrc> Mal die Treiberversion aus X Updates ausprobiert?
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<kubine> Title: X Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team (at launchpad.net)
<wwwolf> Nein ...mom
<wwwolf> kurz afk
<wwwolf> Null Upgrade's :-/
<dadrc> Jo, auch gerade gesehen, für 13.10 ist da keine neuere Version.
<wwwolf> kann ich ihn nicht dazu zwingen einen alten Treiber zu nutzen?
<dadrc> Der funktioniert dann wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem X zusammen
<dadrc> wwwolf, du kannst mit 'nem PPA umgehen und kriegst das auch ohne Grafik wieder raus, oder?
<wwwolf> Jipp
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<kubine> Title: xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Neue ATI-Treiber :)
<dadrc> Guck mal, ob die helfen.
<wwwolf> keine besserung
<wwwolf> anderer Ansatz ... kann man nen Ausfallmodus manuell starten
<wwwolf> ?
<wwwolf> bzw. SafeMode
<wwwolf> Mittlerweile habe ich den Fallbackmodus installiert in xorg.conf auf vga umgestellt dennoch ist das Bild ein Haufen Dreiecke -_-
<wwwolf> Ich Installiere Neu!
<wwwolf> eventuell eine 12er Version :-/
<Roque> hallo
<Roque> Dürfte ich hier jemanden kurz mit einer Frage nerven?
<Roque> Habe momentan eine Kiste mit 12.04 an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen und würde jetzt gern den Totem Player fernsteuern. 
<Roque> Speziell um Youtube Videos anzuzeigen. Aber wenn ich das per SSH probiere öffnet er Totem local auf meiner Windowskiste per x forward. Wie krieg ich den dazu auf dem bereits laufenden Ubuntu Desktop zu starten?
<Roque> mit xterm und display:0.0 gehts ja auch
<stevieh> na, dann könntest du doch die richtige display variable in ein environment setzen oder ein wapperscript aussenrum... 
<Roque> okay, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. mal googlen
<m5l> Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, aus einer e-Mail (in Thunderbird) eine pdf-Datei zu erstellen?
<stevieh> cups2pdf installieren und ausdrucken?
<m5l> thx
<stevieh> oder automatisch?
<dasjoe> Thunderbird selbst kann auch in Dateien (PDF, PS) drucken
<maze-m> Moinsen
<maze-m> ich hab bei mir auf dem HTPC XBMC drauf und nun das Problem, dass ich beim Starten zwar immer nen Anmeldebildschirm bekomm, allerdings nach dem Anmelden auch wieder dahin zurückgesprungen wird. Es startet kein LXDE oder dergleichen....
<maze-m> weiß jemand, wodran das liegen kann?
<maze-m> keiner ne idee, was ich machen kann? ich bekomm den Anmeldebildschirm und kann mich auch ganz normal anmelden... wenn ich dann "login" sage, springt er jedoch zu dem Anmeldebildschirm zurück 
<bekks> maze-m: Welches Ubuntu hast Du? Und kannst du Dich in einer Konsole anmelden?
<maze-m> bekks: hab ubuntu 13.10 und kann mich in einer konsole anmelden
<maze-m> bekks: hab eben mal ein startx von der konsole aus versucht, was allerdings nicht geklappt hat bzw. ich bekomm nur nen schwarzen bildschirm
<bekks> Ja, weil startx schon seit Ewigkeiten so nicht mehr funktioniert.
<bekks> maze-m: Wieviel freien Platz hast Du?
<k1l_> jetzt erstmal gucken ob durch das falsche startx .Xausthority noch dem user gehört
<maze-m> bekks: ah okay, ich dachte das ginge noch.... also auf / hab ich noch 2,3GB frei
<maze-m> k1l_: die .Xauthority gehört root
<bekks> Was falsch ist.
<k1l_> jo das kommmt vom starten mit sudo
<maze-m> okay, ich hab das mal mit chown geändert....
<k1l_> dann restarte mal lightdm und guck ob er sich einloggen kann der user
<maze-m> okay, moment bitte
<maze-m> also ich kann mich nun zwar einloggen, aber bekomm nur nen grauen bildschirm...
<k1l_> sind die video treiber richig installiert? was sagt die .xsession errors? geht es mit dem guest account?
 * k1l_ ist mal afk
<maze-m> k1l_:  die .xsession-errors sagt das: http://pastie.org/8986119
<kubine> Title: #8986119 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<maze-m> wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob die video treiber richtig installiert sind und was w
<maze-m> ....und was wäre denn der guest account? müsste ich mir dann anlegen, oder?
<maze-m> okay, nun gehts doch wieder. 
<maze-m> ich hab nicht gecheckt, dass das openbox war, wo ich angemeldet war.....
<maze-m> aber komischerweise lässt sich xbmc nun nicht mehr sauber starten .....
<maze-m> k1l_ und bekks: danke euch erstmal!
<bekks> Hinterlässt es Häufchen in den Bildschirmecken? ;)
<maze-m> nee, startet zwar aber bricht stürzt dann wieder ab :/
<bekks> Kann man das ein bisschen genauer formulieren? :)
<maze-m> na ja, xbmc läd sozusagen aber kurze Zeit später komme ich wieder in LXDE 
<maze-m> also xbmc bricht einfach ab. weiß ja nicht, ob das damit zu tun hat.... aber hab xbmc auch schon lange nicht mehr geupdatet....
<k1l_> schau mal ins log von xbmc(wenn die eins machen) ansonsten mal in die anderen logs gucken syslog und .xsession-errors und Xorg.log
<maze-m> k1l_: okay, dann guck ich mal :)
<maze-m> k1l:  Danke dir erstmal!
<maze-m> bin sonst erstmal wieder weg!
<ghutzriop> hi, ich habe eben ubuntu 13.10 auf einem usb stick installiert und versuche jetzt auf einem anderen rechner zu booten, allerdinge bekomme ich nur ein "ata7: hard resetting link", nachdem ich das system im wiederherstellungsmodus gestartet habe
<bekks> Mach den Rechner aus und prüfe alle Kabelverbindungen.
<ghutzriop> bekks: von der internen platte kann ich ohne weiteres booten. ich glaube nicht, dass es daran liegt
<bekks> Es kann durchaus eine Kabelverbindung betroffen sein. Festplatte, CD, USB Anschluss, etc.
<ghutzriop> bekks: das würde aber bedeuten, dass der usb controller hinüber ist, weil der stick an einem anderen rechner ja booted
<bekks> PRüf doch einfach die Kabelverbindung.
<ghutzriop> bekks: hab den usb port gewechselt. jetzt kommt zwar kein fehler, aber er booted trotzdem nicht zuende sondern hängt bei "[   1.546092] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration 3400.023 MHz"
<imox> hmmm hab 13.04 drauf und will auf 13.10 mit sudo do-release-upgrade
<imox> aber der sagt mir es gab keine neue folge
<bekks> Ubuntu ist auch keine TV-Serie.
<imox> lol hab ich folge geschrieben ^^ ich mein natürlich version 
<bekks> imox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kubine> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> nunja. wieviele fremdquellen sind da drin etc. eigentlich ist das upgrade noch ohne old-releases möglich
<imox> k1l: nix 
<imox> hab das genau so gemcht wies hier steht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_auf_Saucy
<kubine> Title: Upgrade auf Saucy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> ahhh Prompt=normal  das wars ^^ sorry leute 
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<jokrebel> imox: Erklärs bitte so, dass andere auch was davon haben. Danke.
<k1l> der release-prompt für die upgrades war sicher auf LTS gestellt. warum auch immer
<imox> man muss in der datei  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  Prompt=never auf Prompt=normal ändern 
<k1l> oh, never. das ist auch unüblich
<jokrebel> ah. Vermutlich irgendwann per GUI auf "nur langzeit-Aktuallisierungen" geschalten.
<imox> k1l: aber das war ich nicht das war default so 
<k1l> imox: default ist "normal" als prompt.
<jokrebel> imox: Kaum, bei einer Non-LTS-Version die gar nicht bis zur nächsten LTS unterstützt wird ;-)
<imox> k1l: hmm naja what ever vielleicht saß hier jemand anderes dran kann ja sein ;) 
<k1l> imox: oder die katze :)
<imox> oder die maus ;) 
<jokrebel> Dein Google+ Komentar ist auf Platz 2 ;-) https://www.google.de/search?q=boateng&oq=boateng&aqs=chrome..69i57j0j5j0.3008j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<kubine> Title: boateng - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<jokrebel> oups 
<imox> boaaa mit ner 1 Mbit Leitung nen sys upgrade zu machen ist echt zum schreien :( 
<kameluel> hi :)
<kameluel> weiß jemand von euch, wo die Header von Kernel 3.11.0-19 liegen?
<k1l> hast du das paket "linux-headers-...." installiert?
<kameluel> ja eigentlich schon
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<k1l> prüf das erstmal für den entspr kernel
<kameluel> oder moment
<kameluel> scheinen tatsächlich nicht installiert zu sein...
<kameluel> Das Problem war dass der ATI-Installer die Kernel-Header haben will
<k1l> ich hoffe du nimmst die ati treiber aus den ubuntu quellen :)
<kameluel> würde ich gerne
<kameluel> wenn sie denn funktionieren würden :/
<k1l> aber?
<kameluel> schwarzer Bildschirm
<kameluel> ich brauche den Treiber von der ATI-Homepage
<k1l> nomodeset probiert als bootoption?
<kameluel> nein
<kameluel> aber ich habe eine APU
<kameluel> das ist auch auf der ATI-Seite ein extra Treiber
<kameluel> ich probier's jetzt nochmal, den Treiber zu installieren, dann mit dem offiziellen und nomodeset
<kameluel> ihr hört von mir, danke für die HIlfe ;)
<kameluel> hi, ich wieder
<kameluel> also, funktioniert :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-02
<_rsc`> Moin. :-)
<dadrc> hu
<adam_> Hallo ich habe gerade auf meinen Asus E-450 Xubuntu installiert und er zeigt mir beim wlan Funknetz wurde durch schalter deaktiviert an ich habe versucht durch sudo rfkill unblock all das problem zu loesen hat sich aber niciths gebracht.. hat jemand eine idee?
<dadrc> Gegen Hardwareabschaltung kann rfkill nichts machen
<dadrc> Eventuell im BIOS was verstellt?
<adam_> Ich hab ins Bios geschaut da ist es nicht blockiert... und der pc hat keinen Hardware schalter
<adam_> bzw laptop
<adam_> alles was er hat ist die kombination FN + F2
<adam_> und das schaltet bluetooth an und aus
<dadrc> Hast du noch ein Windows drauf?
<adam_> nein
<adam_> das hab ich gad runtergeschmissen
<dadrc> Ok
<dadrc> Da ging das WLAN aber?
<adam_> ja
<dadrc> Hat das Ding WLAN-Hotkeys auf der Tastatur? Wenn ja, macht der was?
<adam_> ich hab im biod auch versucht load default zu machen... ja den Fn + F2
<adam_> macht bluetooth an und aus
<LupusE> g'morgen
<adam_> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<adam_> 	Soft blocked: no
<adam_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<dadrc> Wasn das für ein WLAN-Chip?
<k1l> adam_>  Hard blocked: yes
<k1l> guck mal ob es da einen schalter/schieber gibt
<adam_> k1l: hab ich.. hab aber nichts gefunden
<k1l> und wenn das ein dualboot ist mal windows booten und dort aktivieren das wlan
<adam_> 06:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<adam_> windows ist deinstalliert
<k1l> schau mal ins handbuch
<k1l> der hat garantiert einen wlan hotkey
<adam_> ja Fn + F2
<adam_> da ist auch ein blaues Wlan szmbol
<adam_> muss ich jetzt wieder windows installieren? um das wlan dort zu aktivieren oder so?
<dadrc> Eventuell sind es Firmwareprobleme.
<dadrc> Moment
<adam_> ok
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte die Ausgabe von `dmesg` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Geht gut mit `dmesg | pastebinit`, falls du Netzwerk auf der Kiste hast
<adam_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193404/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<adam_> ich hab was gerausgefunden
<adam_> herausgefunden*
<dadrc> Und zwar?
<adam_> wenn ich Fn + F2 druecke und dann das bluetooth aus ist dann zeigt er mir was anderes an und zwar
<adam_> $ sudo rfkill list
<adam_> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<adam_> 	Soft blocked: yes
<adam_> 	Hard blocked: no
<adam_> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<adam_> 	Soft blocked: yes
<adam_> 	Hard blocked: no
<adam_> wenn ich die kombination wieder mache mit Fn + F2
<adam_> $ sudo rfkill list
<adam_> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<adam_> 	Soft blocked: no
<adam_> 	Hard blocked: no
<adam_> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<adam_> 	Soft blocked: no
<adam_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<k1l> mach mal hardblocked no, und dann mit sudo rfkill unblock all den softblock weg
<dadrc> ↑
<adam_> folgendes
<adam_> das terminal fenster zeigt alles unlocked an wenn ich jedoch den network manager anklicke dann wird die meldung noch immer angezeigt das es blockiert ist und es erscheint auf einmal wieder der hardware lock
<adam_> kleine korrektur jetzt hat sich wieder ein anderes szenario ergeben, ich hatte alles auf software lock und den unblock all befehl eingegeben und dann stand der hardware lock fuer 1: phy0: Wireless LAN wieder da
<adam_> versteht ihr was ich meine oder hab ich mich zu undeutlich ausgedrueckt?
<dadrc> Ich versteh das schon, aber … hmmm.
<dadrc> Seltsame Symptome.
<adam_> das ist die komplette rfkill liste http://paste.ubuntu.com/7193449/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> uhm.
<dadrc> Wasn das andere WLAN-Dingsda?
<adam_> puhhhh
<adam_> war dingsda nicht bei taxi taxi um ein auto einzuschalten?(film)
<dadrc> :>
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> Ha. Guck dir mal http://askubuntu.com/a/351860/215352 an und mach das.
<kubine> Title: networking - Wireless disabled by hardware switch - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Das sieht ziemlich genau nach deinem problem aus.
<adam_> ist es schlimm das /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf nicht existiert?
<dadrc> Nein, das ist zu erwarten
<adam_> ok
<dadrc> Wenn es die Datei nicht gibt, wird das Modul dazu (also asus_nb_wmi) einfach ohne weitere Einstellungen geladen
<dadrc> Wenn es die Datei gibt, werden die Optionen daraus gesetzt.
<adam_> verstehe... danke erstmals ... ich starte mal neu
<dadrc> Also, mit 0, 1, 4 probieren, jeweils ein  Neustart.
<adam_> okay dann bis in ein paar neustart 0,1,4 als parameter in der datei
<adam_> servus.. es hat geklappt
<adam_> es war der parameter 1
<adam_> danke dadrc
<adam_> dadrc, weisst du vielleicht was die ursache diese problems war bzw was dieser parameter ausloest?
<dAnjou> hey, seit kurzem wieder auf ubuntu 13.10 (gnome) und nach gestrigem dist-upgrade komm ich nich mehr bis zum login-screen. ich seh nur noch einen lade-screen mit dem gnome-logo und drei punkten drunter. jemand ne idee, was das sein könnte?
<adam_> dadrc: danke nochmals ich bin wieder weg 
<k1l> dAnjou: video card treiber richtig installiert? kernel-headers z.b. vorhanden? was sagt dmesg, syslog und xorg.log?
<k1l> kannst den gdm auch mal vom terminal aus starten und gucken was der für nen error bringt
<dAnjou> ich guck mal, danke. danach zu googlen is echt schwer, weils so viele verschiedene boot/startup probleme gibt
<leszek> hi
<k1l> ja da ist für jeden was dabei
<dAnjou> oha, dmesg: gdm main process terminated with status 1
<wwwolf> Kleines Resümee vom Vortag. Nach einer ärgerlichen 48h Tortur  um ein Ubuntu-Gnome 13.10 auf einem Onboard ATI X1250 von Gigabit zu installiern. Habe ich nun auf Version 12.10 umgestellt. Alles Funktioniert tadellos ... etwas tuning noch und alles ist goldig :-)
<wwwolf> Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Gibt es eine gute Page wo man sich über Netzwerke belesen kann? Meine Transferraten sind im Keller bei mageren 4-6 Mbit  Intranet :-(
<bekks> Womit transferierst Du, hast du 100MBit/s oder schon Gigabit?
<bekks> Welche Transferprotokoll benutzt du?
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf TCP/IP over Bandnudeln
<bekks> 4MBit/s per BRieftaube sind sauschnell :)
<leszek> breiftaube kann mehr
<wwwolf> :-D
<wwwolf> also Wlan n aktuell auf 150Mbit auf Router zu switch zu Rechner 100Mbit Kabel
<bekks> Und womit transferierst du? Und mit welchem Transferprotokoll?
<wwwolf> Protokoll erst Windows XP zu Linux 445 TCP dann FTP weil wegen stabiler 
<bekks> Was soll "445 TCP" bebdeuten?
<wwwolf> nun nach umstellung rein ftp linux zu linux
<bekks> Schreib doch einfach "Ich benutze FTP."
<wwwolf> 445 ist standart Ordnerfreigaben bei windoof 
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<wwwolf> tcp ip
<wwwolf> :-P
<wwwolf> nich so kleinlich7
<bekks> Doch, sehr kleinlich bei sowas. :)
<bekks> Du nutzt also FTP von linux zu linux.
<bekks> Zeig mal einen Pastebin von "iwconfig" von dem Rechner mit WLAN.
<wwwolf> mom
<wwwolf> http://pastebin.com/qjsKT0Gg
<kubine> Title: wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"noname" Mode:Managed Frequency:2. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Welche Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit würdest du denn erwarten?
<wwwolf> minimum 25-50Mbit
<wwwolf> bin ja realist
<bekks> 25-50MBit hast du doch.
<wwwolf> 4-5
<wwwolf> bei ftp
<wwwolf> geht das irgendwie schneller?
<bekks> Welcher FTP Client?
<wwwolf> filezilla
<bekks> Der zeigt MegaBYTE/s an, nicht MegaBIT/s.
<wwwolf> mom
<wwwolf> ohhh
<wwwolf> könntest recht haben
<wwwolf> :-/
<bekks> Ich habe Recht :P
<wwwolf> verdammt ... kleines und großes B
<wwwolf> ok thx O:-)
<wwwolf> Noch jemand da?
<bekks> 141 Nicks, ja.
<wwwolf> Was benutzt ihr zum Filetransfer?  Samba oder gibt es was besseres?
<bekks> NFS.
<wwwolf> mhhh kenn ich noch nicht :-)
<bekks> !nfs | wwwolf 
<bekks> !nfs > wwwolf 
<kubine> wwwolf: Informationen zu NFS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<bekks> Ah, da.
<wwwolf> thx bin schon am lesen ... ;-) kann ich damit auch auf meine Fritzbox freigaben zugreifen?
<wwwolf> wäre ja quasi Samba
<bekks> Watt? Samba hat nichts mit NFS zu tun.
<wwwolf> also komplett inkompatibel  
<bekks> Richtig.
<wwwolf> ok thx
<musca> ssh oder https dienen gelegentlich auch zum Filetransfer
<LetoThe2nd> oder nc, oder, oder...
<wwwolf> :-) suche ja was mein Lokales Netzwerk ausreizt und eventuell noch 10 oder 15% mehr Leistung rauskitzelt 
<wwwolf> Samba und FTP sind dafür sicher zu alt 
<wwwolf> ergo teste ich mal NFS
<LetoThe2nd> kupferkabel mit 0% sauerstoff, unipolar direktionalisierter strom und regentänze haben sich da in der vergangenheit bewährt
<wwwolf> :-D rofl
<LetoThe2nd> (zumindest bei einer solch präzisen fragestellung und aussage darüber, was denn nun der bottleneck ist)
<dadrc> Samba sättigt auch locker ein Gigabitnetz, bei entsprechender Hardware
<musca> stell doch endlich von Fastethernet auf Gigabitethernet um :)
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: eben die frage ist - wo hakts? cpu? speicher? leitung? switch? so viele fragen....
<wwwolf> doll das macht mein Router und das WLan aber nicht mit 
<wwwolf> router max 300Mbit aber im regelfall nur 117bis 130
<LetoThe2nd> und ohne die geklärt zu haben ist ein regentanz oder auch ein brandopfer zum gott maxwell sicher kein schlechter ansatz
<derneue31> juhuuu
<wwwolf> der switch kommt demnächst raus und dann haben wir eine direkte Leitung zum Router 
<wwwolf> der schaft aber auch nur 100Mbit in alle Richtungen 
<derneue31> kennt sich wer mit dvb t aus???
<k1l> !niemand
<wwwolf> :-) USB ran Software download und los
<LetoThe2nd> derneue31: laut gerüchten ist es das, was nach dvb-s kam, und wird von dvb-u abgelöst.
<k1l> derneue31: frag einfach eine konkrete frage :)
<derneue31> wenns denn so einfach wäre
<wwwolf> gg war es zumindest bei mir
<derneue31> also ich hab pctv 77e und der wird NICHT erkannt...selbst nach kernel update und und und
<derneue31> is so n usb ding
<k1l> pci oder usb?
<k1l> dann mal lsusb und die zeile vom gerät zeigen
<derneue31> wenn ich die lsusb aufrufe steht es da mit fragezeichen.....
<derneue31> ok
<derneue31> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2013:0257 Unknown (Pinnacle?) 
<derneue31> mehr bekomm ich nicht und da ich wortwörtlich der neue bin und neu auf dem system versuch ich das zu lösen
<derneue31> ich hab alles versucht...alle foren durchwühlt aber da hörts auf.... 
<derneue31> bei mir
<k1l> welches ubuntu, welcher kernel (uname -a), was sagt "dmesg" nachdem du es angesteckt hast?
<derneue31> eund nu???
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > derneue31, dahin
<kubine> derneue31, dahin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<derneue31> da bin ich wieder...c probleme...... handy als modem nutzen unnd denn noch telen klappt nicht
<derneue31> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<derneue31> wo kann ich die infos über die kernels auslesen???
<koegs> 150302  k1l ¦ welches ubuntu, welcher kernel (uname -a), was sagt "dmesg" nachdem du es angesteckt hast?
<derneue31> ubuntu 12.04 lts...kernel 3.11....
<derneue31> nichts sagt dmesg
<k1l> derneue31: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/PCTV_Systems  da wird dein stick ( http://www.pctvsystems.com/Products/ProductsEuropeAsia/Macproducts/PCTVmicroStickPCMac/tabid/227/language/de-DE/Default.aspx ) nicht gelistet. also sieht es eher schlecht aus
<kubine> Title: PCTV Systems - LinuxTVWiki (at linuxtv.org)
<derneue31> das is ja das.....
<k1l> obwohl der als win&mac angeprisen wird gibt es auf deren webseite keine treiber zum runterladen. oft kann man die mac treiber in einer form nutzen oder die community kann daraus was machen. aber so sieht es erstmal schlecht aus
<derneue31> och mann
<derneue31> kannman das nich selber programmieren i wie
<k1l> du kannst gerne bei pinncale anfragen ob sie linux treiber machen und rausrücken
<derneue31> mach ich auch....was soll denn das...da geb ich schonmal geld aus und dann das
<k1l> derneue31: reverse engeneering kann man da sicher machen. das ist aber nichts was man mal eben so macht.
<derneue31> ich weiß.......schade..... und da ich n newbie bin....... hachjaaaaa
<derneue31> danke trotzdem für die hilfe
<Crunor> Hallo Zusammen, kurze Frage: wenn ich mir heute, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Ubuntu 14.04 in Form von thrusty-beta2 installiere, kann ich das dann auch nach dem Release (problemlos?) weiternutzen? Oder ist dann eine Neuinstallation ratsam? Ich frage deshalb, weil momentan das Semester um ist und ich genau jetzt dafür Zeit und Laune hätte. Wenn ich es aber in zwei Wochen aber eh wieder plätten muss, dann schenk ich mir das. Danke! :-)
<bekks> Ja, du kannst es einfach weiter nutzen.
<Crunor> Prima, danke! :)
<Crunor> Das ist genau das, was ich hören wollte. :D
<daswort> ist 14.04 schon stabil genug um es auf einem server zu installieren der vorerst nicht viel mehr als SSH & KVM macht? 
<stevieh> nein, das ist noch beta
<leszek> daswort: wenn nur für private zwecke ja, aber du musst damit rechnen, dass probleme auftauchen könnten beim update oder so
<epdv> Hi, ich bekomme bei apt-get immer Warnungen wie die folgende, egal was ich mache (auch das vorgeschlagene "apt-get update" bringt immer wieder diese Meldungen=:
<epdv> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Dann beheb die Meldung.
<bekks> "Duplicate entry" könnte was bedeuten?
<stevieh> ein zweiter eingang?
<epdv> Und wie? "apt-get" funktioniert ja "normal" automatisch
<epdv> Habe in security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages nach einem Eintrag mit security.ubuntu.com gesucht - offenbar suche ich am falschen Ort
<bekks> epdv: Wo suchst du denn?
<epdv> Wo finde ich die sources.list?
<stevieh> /etc/apt/sources.list hat doppelte einträge... und zwar, eben den
<epdv> Ah, danke, dann suche ich mal dort :)
<stevieh> und für unix neulinge hilft da immer find oder noch besser locate
<epdv> Nicht jedes Linux verwendet apt ...
<stevieh> nein, aber ich hab noch keines ohne find und locate kennengerlent.
<bekks> epdv: Ja und? Wenn man nicht weiss wo eine bestimmte Datei ist, kann man sie suchen. Auf jedem Linux.
<epdv> Was ziemlich lange dauern kann - dürfte inzwischen etliche GB an Daten haben in einigen 100Tsnd. Dateien - will das jetzt nicht prüfen, lenkt mich nur ab ...
<epdv> Bin dann mal wieder weg und versuche, die Liste zu bereinigen - Ciao!
<bekks> -.-
<daswort> wenn ich bei der installation angebe dass das gerät keine netzwerkkarte hat (wg. fehlendem treiber) und ich später den passenden kernel manuell installiere, muss ich dann noch extra etwas machen damit die karte erkannt wird? Oder reicht es sicherzustellen dass das richge Modul geladen wird?
<jokrebel_> daswort: Kann man da nicht einfach die passenden Treiber der Installation mitgeben? Dachte sowas bereits gemacht zu haben.
<daswort> ich installiere lieber den back-ge-port-eten kernel, ist einfacher, als das während in den älteren kernel zu frimeln jokrebel_ 
<daswort> *der installation
<bekks> Über welchen Treiber reden wir hier eigentlich?
<jokrebel_> und welchen Kernel? Ich les nur alt und backport und vermute, es könnte bessere Wege geben.
<bekks> Bei BAckports ist das sogar fast sicher :)
<bekks> daswort: Kommt da noch was von Dir? :)
<daswort> sorry meine Verbindung ist gerade mehr als suboptimal bekks 
<daswort> i210 intel eth card ist das Problem
<jokrebel_> daswort: Die Frage war aber nach Treiber und Kernelversion (gerne auch die Ubuntuversion dazu)
<bekks> daswort: Kommt da noch was? Wir warten seit zwannzig Minuten auf die Antwort auf zwei Fragen.
<bekks> *zwanzig
<daswort> igb, linux 3.2. … habe gerade keine Zeit mehr, sorry gerade was Wichtiges dazwischenk gekommen. Danke jokrebel_ bekks 
<bekks> Ja dann nicht.
<jokrebel_> daswort: So ist es schwer Dich zu supporten. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir für Deine Ubuntuprobleme mal Zeit freischaufel und dann auch dranbleiben. So macht das mit Dir definitiv (und das war schon öfter so) keinen Spaß, seine Freizeit zu vergeuden :-(
<daswort> ja ich weiß, sorry :) jokrebel_ 
<bekks> Schade dass sich das immer wiederholt, obwohl du es weisst.
<gugaua> hallo, ich hab ein modem in meinen laptop eingebaut und will damit telefonieren gibt es fuer ubuntu eine software dazu?
<MisterX> namd
<MisterX> ich will bei aktivierung meines usb-headsets (wireless) den sound automatisch von der haupt-soundkarte weg, hin zur usb-soundkarte verlegen – wo ist da mein ansatzpunkt für recherche im wiki?
<Rochvellon> MisterX: mit pavucontrol kannst du die audio-ausgabe verwalten
<MisterX> und automatisch? ;)
<Rochvellon> änderungen darin werden sofort vom system übernommen
<MisterX> ja, aber es braucht mausklicks ;)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-03
<jorg> huhu kann mir evtl. jemand helfen?
<jorg> jemand da?
<jorg> hi
<jorg> jemand da der mir evtl. helfen könnte?
<jorg> jemand on der mir evtl. helfen könnte?
<Rochvellon> jorg: stell doch bitte deine frage und gedulde dich, es wird dann sich schon jemand melden, wenn er dir helfen kann
<jorg> versuche grad verzweifelt minecraft zum laufen zubekommen aber kann unter rechtsklick-Eigentschaften nicht einstellen das es als anwendung gestartet werden kann und wenn ich es im Terminal mit "chmod a+x Minecraft.jar" gehts auch nicht :S
<LupusE> g'morgen
<xsddds> Hallo, ich muss demnächst meinen PC neu aufsetzen und würde gerne gleich die neuste Ubuntu 14.4 LTS benutzen. Ist bekannt ab wann dies veröffentlicht wird oder ist das noch nicht sicher?
<dadrc> 17.4.
<dadrc> Wenn du keine 2 Wochen mehr warten willst, kannst du auch jetzt die Beta 2 installieren
<xsddds> ok danke
<dadrc> Die wird dann über die normalen Updates ganz einfach zur fertigen Version
<xsddds> ok, das klingt gut
<flummy> am besten vorher die errata / known bugs lesen
<dadrc> Das ist sowieso immer eine gute Idee.
<flummy> falls es diese dokumentation noch gibt
<flummy> ich find sie gerade nicht
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<kubine> Title: TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues, um genau zu sein
<kubine> Title: TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Wüsste aber nicht, dass da im Moment irgendwelche kritischen Sachen nicht funktionieren
<flummy> wenn man den murksifurksi festplattencontroller hat und der grad in den errata steht...
<flummy> ist das für alle anderen auch nicht kritisch :)
<flummy> aber ich hätt eine frage
<dadrc> Stimmt schon. Sag ja, Known Issues angucken ist immer 'ne gute Idee, wenn man ein neues Release installiert.
<flummy> ich benutze eaglecad, da ist der bldschirm im fullscreenmodus schwarz, und die komponenten und leiterbahnen nehmen sehr wenig volumen ein
<flummy> und seit dem upgrade auf 13.10 dimmt der monitor auf dem eaglecad ist immer ab, wenn mehr als ca 3/4 vom schirm schwarz sind
<flummy> was bei einer neuen schaltung meistens der fall ist
<flummy> screenshots davon sehen normal aus
<flummy> der zweite monitor bleibt auch hell
<flummy> mit gconf/dconf-editor alles was nach backlight oder dim aussieht tunen hat nichts geholfen
<dadrc> Das klingt erstmal nach Eco-Modus vom Bildschirm selber
<flummy> (gibt eh nur eine stelle)
<flummy> nein
<dadrc> Adaptive Helligkeit oder sowas.
<flummy> der bildschirm hat das in den letzten 10 jahren noch nie gemacht
<flummy> und hat auch keinen dim-modus
<flummy> es entspricht vom look und feel dem idle-runterdimmen
<dadrc> Seltsam. Was für eine Grafikkarte, welche DE?
<flummy> DE?
<dadrc> Desktopumgebung
<flummy>  NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210], aktueller treiber aus dem üblichen repository
<flummy> für nvidiatreiber
<flummy> gibt eh nur eins
<flummy> weiss aber grade nicht wie es heisst
<bekks> Uhm, es gibt Dutzende davon.
<dadrc> Unity, Gnome, KDE, Xfce, …
<flummy> nur eines das von nvidia usern benutzt wird
<flummy> nein
<flummy> mit den grafikkartentreibern
<bekks> Es gibt Dutzende davon...
<flummy> nö
<bekks> Doch :)
<bekks> Welches nutzt DU?
<dadrc> flummy, ajo, nvidia-Treiber halt
<dadrc> bekks und ich  meinen gerade die Desktopumgebung
<flummy> gnome 2
<flummy> hw@hq:/etc/apt$ grep -Ri nvidia *
<dadrc> Oha. Woher?
<flummy> hw@hq:/etc/apt$ 
<flummy> dadrc: von apt-get install gnome-panel
<bekks> flummy: Hast du da ein Mint?
<flummy> nein, 13.10
<flummy> wie erwähnt
<flummy> ah da
<flummy> hw@hq:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ cat xorg-edgers-ppa-saucy.list 
<flummy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu saucy main
<kubine> Title: Index of /xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<flummy> genau
<flummy> das ist das eine
<flummy> das alle benutzen :)
<Rochvellon> !paste > flummy 
<bekks> Kannst
<kubine> flummy: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> du
<bekks> bitte
<bekks> ganze
<bekks> Sätze
<bekks> schreiben
<bekks> das
<bekks> ist
<bekks> sauschwer
<flummy> kubine: es waren aber zwei zeilen. und nicht mehr als 3.
<dadrc> 13.10 hat aber kein Gnome 2 mehr, das ist alles Gnome 3
<bekks> zu
<dadrc> Anyway.
<bekks> lesen
<flummy> gerne, bin den lowlatency ircmode schon länger gewohnt :)
<bekks> Was auch immer das sein soll.
<bekks> 13.10 hat kein gnome2 mehr.
<flummy> das was ich grade getan habe, nämlich sätze in teilen schon loszuschicken.
<flummy> hw@hq:~$ dpkg -l|grep gnome2
<flummy> ii  libgnome2-0:amd64                         2.32.1-2ubuntu4                            amd64        The GNOME library - runtime files
<bekks> Ja, das ist eine Unart sondergleichen.
<flummy> für dich offensichtlich schon, für viele andere offensichtlich nicht, aber ich habe mich ja bereits angepasst.
<dadrc> Was sagt denn: gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power idle-dim-time 
<flummy> dadrc: dconf/gconf habe ich wie erwähnt bereits nach backlight und dim durchsucht, den konkreten schlüssel habe ich gar nicht
<dadrc> hmmh,.
<flummy> das feature ist auch schon ziemlich viele releases lang aus den system settings/brightness and locks entfernt
<flummy> auf UI seite
<dadrc> Also, die nvidia-Treiber machen sowas nicht, wüsste nicht, wo.
<flummy> ich werde mal die bisher gewohnten ausprobieren, aber ich glaube auch nicht dass die das tun
<flummy> der noveautreiber scheidet leider aus
<bekks> Welche Treiberversion genau verwendest du denn?
<flummy> in frage kommen wohl nur sachen die die beiden monitore voneinander unterscheiden können
<flummy> seit dem upgrade=bestehen der erscheinung 334.21 von nvidia-334, und jetzt hängt grade die änderung auf 331.49 aus -331
<flummy> das promptet bestimmt nach einem configfile
<flummy> und das kann das einkaufszentrum nicht
<flummy> hehe
<flummy>      |-aptd-+-aptd---dpkg
<flummy> das kenn ich schon. das will grad fragen ob eine geänderte configdatei beibehalten-- oder die vom maintainer installiert werden soll
<flummy> das dürfte am rückweg vom aptd zum Software & Aktualisierungen irgendwo versickern
<flummy> aha, ich glaub der grub2 verstellt irgendwelche ACPI settings
<flummy> weil wenn man auf der textkonsole tty1 versucht die kaputtgeänderten nvidiatreiber zu reparieren
<flummy> ist dort dasselbe
<flummy> nur der login prompt am monitor = monitor auf 5% brightness
<flummy> je mehr man tippt desto heller wird er
<flummy> (fyi http://askubuntu.com/questions/363152/brightness-issue-in-a-lenovo-thinkpad-edge-lr236w5 )
<kubine> Title: Brightness issue in a Lenovo ThinkPad Edge LR236W5 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<flummy> okay, pcie_aspm=force hilft nicht
<flummy> und ich bin mir sicher dass die verschiedenen BIOSe die beim booten laufen auch teilweise gedimmte ausgaben anzeigen
<flummy> (vielleicht hat der neue nvidia-334 irgend etwas auf einem eeprom auf der grafikkarte umkonfiguriert?)
<wwwolf> Servus :-) .... Teste gerade NFS und das Mountverzeichniss kann ja recht lang sein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Verkürze Freigabe einzutragen. 
<wwwolf> Statt /Komplettpfad/unter/ unter /unter Ordner/ ein alternativen Mountpunkt für 3. zu bestimmen.
<apricot1> kann mich in 12.04 nicht mehr einloggen. Nach Passwort  kein Fehler, aber nach 2-3 Sek. kommt wieder der Anmeldebildschirm
<dadrc> apricot1, einloggen auf 'nem Terminal (Ctrl Alt F2, zB), in die ~/.xsession-errors gucken
<dadrc> Entweder /home voll oder .ICEauth kaputt.
<apricot1> ok .. ich guck mal
<LetoThe2nd> rechte auf der auth. wahrscheinlich mal wieder hirnfreies sudo-geballer
<David1977> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe eine Frage. Und zwar editiere ich bestimmte Dateien, die auf einem Netzlaufwerk und in gewissen Ordner liegen. Die Dateien haben in den verschiedenen Ordern immer die gleiche Endung, wie zum Beispiel *.txt. In diesen Dateien gibte es eine bestimme Zeichenfolge, die mir fehlt. Und zwar ist es ein xml-tag, der nicht beendet wird </...>. Mit welchem Befehl kann ich das ganze Laufwerk inkl. aller unterordner nach diesen Dateien 
<David1977> durchsuchen lassen und mir nur die anzeigen lassen, in denen das Wort fehlt?
<LetoThe2nd> hm. ich würde nach dem öffnen-tag greppen in eine liste, nach dem schliessen-tag greppen in eine liste, sortieren, abgleichen.
<LetoThe2nd> grep hat nen schalter wo's auch nur den dateinamen raushaut
<dadrc> Wenn der Schließen-Tag komplett fehlt: grep -L "</asdf>" */*.txt
<dadrc> -L/--files-without-match
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: sehr guter einwand.
<David1977> perfekt...das ist klingt gut
<David1977> Der Schließen-Tag fehlt komplett
<David1977> von daher könnte das passen
<David1977> Danke schön!!!!
<flummy> LetoThe2nd: bist du einer der hauptübersetzer für ubuntu?
<flummy> hehe
<David1977> Man hat mich schon auf "Find" verwiesen. Ich habe zwar keine Angst die Konsole zu nutzen, nur manchmal erschließen sich mir nicht alle Funktionen der Befehle sofort. Daher hat mir auch das Lesen der Man-Page nicht sonderlich geholfen. 
<David1977> Von daher danke ich euch beiden nochmals
<flummy> David1977: die findmanpage ist nicht so ohne, aber schau dir find beispiele an
<LetoThe2nd> flummy: wie kommst du *da* drauf?
<flummy> LetoThe2nd: entschuldige, war ein schlechter scherz
<flummy> war nicht böse gemeint
<David1977> Ja, werde ich auch noch machen. Wie gesagt, ich finde die Konsole klasse und nutze sie auch für vieles. Aber alles geht halt nicht sofort ;)
<musca> David1977:  bei GNU Tools ist die echte Dokumentation als info-Datei dabei und die man-page in der Regel sehr knapp
<David1977> ok
<flummy> musca: das info-system hat sich aber nicht bewährt, da ist in den letzten 10 jahren nicht mehr viel content dazugekommen
<flummy> ist auch zu emacsig zu benutzen für die meisten
<musca> flummy:  und deshalb hast Du alle Info-Doku in die man-pages übertragen?
<flummy> musca: wo habe ich das behauptet?
<wwwolf> Blöde Frage .... warum bekomme ich eine NFS Freigabe mit 192.168.178.0/24 hin aber nicht mit 192.168.178.24  -_- edit in /etc/exports
<flummy> wwwolf: vielleicht MUSS man eine netmask oder einen netblock angeben?
<flummy> nein
<wwwolf> (Am Rande NFS ergab eine Steigerung meiner Geschwindigkeit um 50% auf fast 10MB/s)
<flummy> iirc muss man das bei einem einzelnen host nicht tun
<wwwolf> komisch aber der Server hat doch eine Feste IP?!?!!?
<flummy> ich ziehe meine frage zurück
<wwwolf> iss mir gerade zu hoch
<dadrc> wwwolf, was passiert denn, wenn du das eingibst?
<wwwolf> Clientseitig access denied by server. Also bei fester IP
<flummy> wwwolf: hast du auf der exportierenden seite logeinträge dazu?
<wwwolf> möglich ... wo find ich die?
<flummy> schau dich mal aktiv um... tendentiell in /var/log/*/*/*/*/*/
<flummy> -/
<wwwolf> okay
<bekks> wwwolf: Zeig mal deine /etc/exports und den kompletten mount-Befehl.
<flummy> wwwolf: ls -ltr reiht die listings nach datum
<flummy> (-r reverse order)
<wwwolf> "/xxxxxx/Sicherung     192.168.178.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<wwwolf> mount -t nfs 192.168.178.24:/xxxxxx/Sicherung /media/Freig"
<wwwolf> wie gesagt alles wunderbar ... nur eine Feste IP sollte doch logischer sein .... mhhh
<flummy> wwwolf: welche ip hat denn dein exportierte shares mountender client?
<flummy> weil
<wwwolf> mom
<flummy> du hattest vorhin glaub ich .24 im /etc/exports
<flummy> und das dürfte der sörver sein
<flummy> und nicht der client
<wwwolf> end 12
<bekks> d.h.?
<flummy> 15:08 < wwwolf> Blöde Frage .... warum bekomme ich eine NFS Freigabe mit 192.168.178.0/24 hin aber nicht  mit 192.168.178.24  -_- edit in /etc/exports
<wwwolf> 192.168.178.12
<dadrc> Und wieso sollte die .12 auf eine Freigabe zugreifen können, auf die nur die .24 darf?
<flummy> das klingt so als ob du eventuell vorhin eine falsche ip eingetragen haben könntest
<wwwolf> Axo der Eintrag gibt den Bereich der Freigabe an
<flummy> wwwolf: in /etc/exports muss stehen, dass .12 zugreifen darf
<wwwolf> :-)
<wwwolf> alles klar
<flummy> und jetzt
<flummy> read the FINE manual
<flummy> man exports
<dadrc> Männer exportieren ist bestimmt Menschenhandel. Kriegt man Transfersperren für.
<wwwolf> auf meine Obige Frage zurück zukommen kann man für den Client eine Verkürzte Freigabe Eintragen?
<bekks> Wie verkürzt?
<flummy> kommt drauf an, was eine verkürzte freigabe sein soll :)
<flummy> an welcher stelle willst du weniger tippen/lesen?
<apricot1> mein Einlogg-Problem: in der Konsole zeigt bei meinem 'user' die Xauthority mit 0 Byte und root:root (alle anderen files: user:user)
<wwwolf> Statt unter /unter / unter / unter Ordner einfach Freigabe für Extern
<flummy> nicht verstanden wiederholen kommen#
<flummy> -#
<flummy> an welcher stelle willst du weniger tippen/lesen?
<bekks> apricot1: dann hast du sudo mit einem graphischen tool benutzt. 
<wwwolf> Clientseitig weniger Tippen
<flummy> mhm
<flummy> am client in die /etc/exports eintragen
<flummy> korrektur
<apricot1> genügt es von root:root auf user:user zu stellen?
<flummy> am client in die /etc/fstab eintragen
<bekks> apricot1: Ja. Und benutz nie wieder sudo mit graphischen Applikationen.
<wwwolf> :-D damit ist mir auch nicht geholfen ... es geht um Temp-Freigaben
<apricot1> gern :)
<bekks> wwwolf: Nein, keine Chance.
<wwwolf> Schaaade da sollte man noch nachbessern im NFS
<flummy> wwwolf: mach dir ein tipparbeits-ersparnis-script in /usr/local/bin
<flummy> wwwolf: nein, das ist nicht die richtige stelle für änderungen dieser art :)
<wwwolf> andere Clients können das :-P
<bekks> wwwolf: Da sollte man kein bisschen Nachbessern. Wenn du /x/y/z freigibst, musst du das auch so eintippen auf dem client.
<flummy> wwwolf: NFS ist definitiv nicht dafür zuständig sich abkürzungen zu merken
<wwwolf> wenn beim Server dieses ankommt soll dieser weiterleiten 
<flummy> wwwolf: aber du kannst dir ein zwei zeilen script machen
<flummy> und was spricht dagegen, es in die /etc/fstab einzutragen, das hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden
<bekks> wwwolf: Dann programmier Dir ein NFSv3-wwwolf :P
<flummy> die begründung war "es geht um Temp freigaben"
<flummy> aber ich weiss nicht was eine "Temp freigabe" für dich ist
<wwwolf> Auf Lanpartys oder Datensicherung 
<wwwolf> da ist viel schreiben einfach nur nervig 
<bekks> NFSv3 auf LAN Parties? :D
<flummy> hehe
<flummy> es gibt noch lanparties?
<flummy> ys
<flummy> die deutsche mehrzahl von party ist ja party
<flummy> irritierenderweise
<wwwolf> :-P lacht ruhig aber Steam kommt mit großen schritten
<bekks> Was hat NFSv3 damit zu tun?
<wwwolf> offensichtilich ist es viel schneller als alles was ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe
<bekks> Weil es eines der Protokolle mit dem kleinsten Overhead ist.
<flummy> und was hat steam damit zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> immer wieder schön, wenn leute 20 jahre alte technik neu entdecken :)
<flummy> ja
<flummy> naja
<wwwolf> gg damit auf LanPartys gezockt
<wwwolf> :-P
<flummy> sun hat nfs
<bekks> Jedes Unix und Linux hat NFS.
<flummy> sun hat nfs 1984 veröffentlicht
<flummy> das sind 30 jahre
<flummy> nciht 20
<flummy> hehe
<wwwolf> echt schon so alt?!!!
<wwwolf> wow
<flummy> und seid 1972 ist es schneller als SMB!
<wwwolf> dafür klappt es gut
<flummy> hehe
<flummy> seit
<flummy> achso ms gibts erst seit 1975
<bekks> wwwolf: Lies Dich lieber mal in NFSv4 ein, wenn du schon Freigaben auf LAN Parties machen willst.
<flummy> nfsv4 ist aber "iwie" schwierig.
<flummy> und umständlich.
<flummy> und wenn man das übliche howto benutzt hat man verschachtelte mounts.
<bekks> Ohne Doku zu lesen ist das fast immer so.
<wwwolf> ok :-) kannst mir etwas empfehlen? Bevor ich lange suche?
<flummy> bei nfsv4 ist es vor allem mit doku lesen so.
<bekks> wwwolf: NFSv4, SFTP.
<wwwolf> thx
<jokrebel_> was bitte hat das denn nun alles mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun. Könnt Ihr das bitte in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern (wenigstens beim nächsten mal). Danke.
<flummy> lol
<flummy> feindseelige umgebung hier
<apricot1> X läuft wieder super ... danke
<pog> moin, ein Bekannte von mir, die Ubuntu 12.04 verwendet, hat eine Cam gekauft mit usb mtp/ptp. Dieses Protokoll bietet gewisse Moeglichkeiten... aber kann man die Cam nicht einfach normal als USB-Storage-Device mounten?
<bekks> Nein, das kann man mit Kameras wenn überhaupt nur dann, wenn die auch einen eingebauten Speicher hat.
<bekks> "Cam" klingt alllerdings wie "Webcam" und die haben das i.d.R. nicht
<pog> es ist eine canon ixus 132 
<bekks> Dann steht sicher im Handbuch, wie man sie als USB Gerät mounted.
<pog> die alten Cams, so wie ich sie noch kenne, hatten oft eine SD-Card drinnen, der ueber USB ganz normal wie ein Stick sichtbar wurde.
<pog> gute Idee, danke
<pog> ich hab nur kurz gesehen, dass diese mtp/ptp z.T. Probleme unter Linux gemacht haben, aber es gibt scheinbar ein Upgrades fuer das 12.04, sodass es theoretisch unterstutzt wuerde.
<f31n> hi, ich hab folgendes Problem: ich hab gerade ein neues mainboard bekommen und meine festplatten dort angeschlossen
<f31n> nun hab ich ein 10er raid mit 4 1,5 tb hdds folglich ein raid mit 3tb - wie ich das raid erstellt habe musste ich es noch in gtp formatieren weil mdadm mit der größe nicht zurecht gekommen ist.
<f31n> jetzt hab ich im neuen mainborad versucht das raid neu zu assembeln mit dem erfolg dass er auf keiner hdd einen superblock findet
<f31n> hat wer ne idee hierzu?
<stevieh> f31n: ausser dass das nicht gut klingt.. hat  /usr/share/mdadm/mkconf was gefunden?
<f31n> stevieh: nein auch nicht7
<stevieh> uh...
<stevieh> evtl. kann der kernel kein raid? ;-)
<f31n> der kernel auf dem vorhin genau das raid gelaufen ist? vielleicht sind die hdds in ner falschen reihenfolge angeschlossen aber sonst gibt es bis auf mainboard keine veränderungen -,-
<koegs> wie sieht denn deine mdadm.conf aus?
<f31n> koegs: http://pastebin.com/vRCuJzsd
<kubine> Title: # mdadm.conf # # Please refer to mdadm.conf(5) for information about this file - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> f31n: und was sagen "sudo fdisk -l" und "sudo mdadm --assemble --scan"?
<mgolisch> hat saucy per default signierte kernel module?
<mgolisch> auf einmal laedt er son von dkms gebautes modul nicht mehr..
<SpeeFak> nutut jmd postfix mit mx als smarthost ?
<SpeeFak> nutzt ...
<koegs> jo
<SpeeFak> koegs, traten seite heuite morgen ab 9 uhr bei dir fehler auf ?
<koegs> nope
<SpeeFak> die lezte mail vom server ging 8:26 raus
<SpeeFak> mhhh
<SpeeFak> bei mir streigt er seit heute morgen 
<SpeeFak> mailbox unavailable 550 Insufficient security or privacy level. (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<SpeeFak> an er config hab ich nichts geändert, ggf ne tipp woran es liegen könnte ?
<koegs> evtl. unterstützt der host nur noch ssl/tls
<SpeeFak> http://pastebin.com/JkCBsxHa
<kubine> Title: Apr 3 20:30:07 blackbox postfix/qmgr[10159]: 21E3660E99: removed Apr 3 20:30: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<SpeeFak> mhh meine da aber shcon vor gut nem jahr aktiviert zu haben
<SpeeFak> koegs, kannste mal deine main.cf posten ?
<f31n> koegs: http://pastebin.com/xEFzNnTX
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sdb: 1500.3 GB, 1500301910016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 18 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> hast du die platten mit gpt partitioniert oder das md-device?
<koegs> SpeeFak: die ist halt was länger und hat smtp_use_tls = yes
<SpeeFak> system HD ist mit msdos und storage mit gtp
<SpeeFak> was hat die formatzierung mit denn mit postfix zu tun ?
<f31n> ja, nachdem das ein 10er array ist und damals eine md größe von über 3 gig empfohlenerweise nicht klassisch angesprochen werden sollte, habe ich die hdds damals gpt formatiert und dann zu nem raid zusammengefügt
<koegs> SpeeFak: das war für f31n
<SpeeFak> ahso :)
<SpeeFak> # TLS parameters
<SpeeFak> smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
<SpeeFak> smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
<SpeeFak> smtpd_use_tls=yes
<SpeeFak> smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
<SpeeFak> smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
<SpeeFak> ### ADDED
<SpeeFak> smtpd_enforce_tls = yes
<SpeeFak> TLS hab ich an ?!
<SpeeFak> letzte zeile hat auch nix geholfen
<ppq> ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem *kicher*
<SpeeFak> ppq, ?
<ppq> find nur den dateinamen des demo-certs witzig
<koegs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/postfix-vs-gmx-2/#post-6491672
<kubine> Title: Postfix vs. GMX › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> vielleicht stört gmx das leere from-feeld
<SpeeFak> koegs, hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber ist das nicht die antwort vom vom gmx server die nachricht abzulehnen
<SpeeFak> beim senbden steht im from und to feld die richtige mail dirn
<SpeeFak> koegs, darum die frage an dich,da du auch gmx nutzt, heute morgen lief es noch alles noch und jetzt aus heiterem himmel streikt postfix/gmx
<f31n> koegs: hast du noch eine idee? sonst lösch ich das raid jetzt ich hab gott sei dank ein backup von vor drei tagen
<koegs> ich nutze kein gmx, du schriebst nur mx :)
<koegs> ich nutze gmail :D
<f31n> bzw, 3tb sind ja inzwischen kein problem mehr für eine klassische mdadm partition oder?
<SpeeFak> koegs, ups dachte du nutzt gmx
<SpeeFak> hab das öftern schon mit gmx mal gehabt und sit da immer paar stunden dran, nervt echt extrem
<SpeeFak> welchen provider würdest du emphelen ?
<SpeeFak> bzw nutzt du ?
<jokrebel> Bitte Keine Provider-Helereien ;-)
<SpeeFak> hab von gmx nur langsam echt die nase voll, die geben infos raus sonders es heist einfach in den log geht nicht, keine änderungs logs nix
<SpeeFak> vllt gibs da bessere und daher die frage
<foofoobar> Hi. Meine WLAN/Internet Verbindung zuhause ist extrem schwanken. Wenn ich google.de anpinge, bekomme ich normalerweise als time=30ms. Zwischendurch kommt aber eigentlich alle 5-10min ein Response zwischen 1600ms und 3000ms. Auch habe ich zwischendurch Responses, auf die ich sehr lange warte, aber wo trotzdem nur time=30ms steht.
<foofoobar> Ich habe schon unter dmesg geguckt, ob - wenn die aussetzer kommen - irgendwelche Meldungen auftreten. Kommen aber keine.
<dadrc> Mach die Mikrowelle aus ;)
<foofoobar> Auf der Arbeit habe ich mit diesem Laptop diese Probleme nicht.
<foofoobar> dadrc, also du vermutest es liegt an "Fremdfaktoren" ?
<dadrc> Gerade wenn du das Problem auf der Arbeit nicht hast, ja.
<foofoobar> Mikrowelle ist nicht an, aber keine Ahnung ob die Nachbarn alle 5min sich was warm machen :>
<dadrc> Naja, gibt einige Geräte, die auf 2.4GHz Noise produzieren
<foofoobar> Ich habe den WLAN-Channel schon gewechselt auf einen den ich hier in der Nähe nicht benutzt wird, hat jedoch nichts verändert.
<dadrc> Kannst du eventuell auf 5GHz wechseln?
<ppq> hab auch schon erlebt, dass router/APs an sowas schuld sind
<ppq> kannst ihn testweise mal ausmachen und 10 minuten vom stromnetz trennen
<foofoobar> dadrc, müsste der Router eigentlich unterstützen, muss ich mal nachschauen.
<foofoobar> ppq, habe ich schon versucht.. 
<foofoobar> Ist so ein Telekom-Router (Speedport)
<foofoobar> 802.11a ist auf jedenfall möglich, ich werde das gleich mal versuchen. Habe ich dadurch andere Nachteile wenn ich auf diese Frequenz wechsel?
<dadrc> Bisschen weniger Reichweite, sonst nicht
<foofoobar> Alles klar, ich sitze eh keine 5m entfernt vorm Router.
<foofoobar> Danke für die Hilfe
<koegs> SpeeFak: mal anders aufgezogen, wenn du einfach nur einen server hast, der mails versenden soll, schau dir mal ssmtp an, ist einfacher als nen postfix zu konfigurieren
 * jokrebel hat auch schon erlebt, dass ein anderer Rechner im selben LAN zeitweise die Pingzeiten der anderen Clients ver-100ert-fachte.
<SpeeFak> koegs, ich bin grad dabei mich mal wieder komplett mit scheisskrams posfix zu einzulesen, alle halbe jahre wieder. auf dem server laufen websiten und und backgeschichten mit meldungen 
<dadrc> (zu spät)
<jokrebel> muss jetzt nicht zwangsweise ein WLAN-Problem sein.
<koegs> f31n: grad keine gute idee, weil ich nicht weiss wie sich mdadm mit gpt verhält, evtl. könnte man noch probieren die UUIDs der Partitionen selber anzugeben
<SpeeFak> ich verzeifel hier grad wiederm 1-2 stunden investier ich nochmal in gmx damit ich nicht alle umstellen muss, wenns dann nicht geht such ich mir nen anderne provider - ich find das echt zu kotzen
<koegs> SpeeFak: wie gesagt, wenn du nur mails loswerden willst über nen fremden smtp, dann ist ssmtp recht easy
<SpeeFak> heute morgen die emialform eingerichte und jetzt spinnt postfix rum, murphies law in seiner besten anwendung
<koegs> ist auch sicherer als ein schlecht konfigurierter postfix, der evtl noch offen ist
<SpeeFak> greifen denn die aliases etc alle auch bei sstmp ?
<koegs> auch wenn es eine arch-seite ist: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSMTP
<kubine> Title: SSMTP - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<doev> jokrebel, sendet mir gerade nachrichten die wahrscheinlich hier rein sollen :)
 * jokrebel geht dann mal ins Bett. Ist wohl doch schon spät ;-) Bis die Tage...
<SpeeFak> koegs, die arch seite mit dem ssmtp tutorial sieht ja echt gut aus, aber am steht : This method does not work with attachments. :/ einige anwendungen senden aber anhängen
<SpeeFak> mail anhänge müssen aber möglichsein, denke da komme ich um postfix nicht herum
<foofoobar> dadrc, so, also auch mit 5GHz gab es keinen Unterschied. Ich hab gesehen das ich als Standard DNS den Google DNS 8.8.8.8 drin hatte. Ich habe den jetzt raus genommen und meine Ping zeiten sind normal (also ohne die Unterbrechungen).
<foofoobar> Das kann doch aber damit nichts zutun haben, oder?
<foofoobar> So wie ich das verstanden habe wird der DNS doch nur für die Namensauflösung kontaktiert, nicht zwischendurch
<dadrc> Sollte so sein
<SpeeFak> so ich gebs für die nächsten stunden erstma auf
<SpeeFak> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/63445/postfix-und-gmx-treiben-mich-mal-wieder-in-den-wahnisnn.html#post369338
<kubine> Title: [offen] Postfix und GMX treiben mich mal wieder in den Wahnisnn - Kommunikation - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<SpeeFak> ich hab kein plan woran es liegt und bevor ich den ganzen server schrotte  kommt in den nächsten 24 stunden vllt noch ein rettender einfall - ich weis nicht mehr wo ich noch suchen soll
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: gmx hat auf ssl only umgestellt. du willst plain senden.
<SpeeFak> ssl/tls ist doch aktiviert ?!
<SpeeFak> smtpd_enforce_tls = yes ist im post auskommentiert aber ob an oder aus macht kein unterschied ?!
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity,  bzw wo müsste ich das denn sonst einstellen / erzwingen
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: z.B. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/postfix-vs-gmx-2/#post-6491672
<kubine> Title: Postfix vs. GMX › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity, das hab ich auch schon gelesen, da sich aber an den adressen nichts geändert hat liegt der fehler doch wo anders denke ich
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: die lösung hat nix mit den adressen zu tun - sondern damit dass du für gmx ssl erzwingst.
<k1l> gmx hat vor paar tagen echt unverschlüsselt abgedreht (web.de auch) also wenn es vorher ging wirds daran liegen
<TheInfinity> k1l: das tun die über den ganzen monat april. daher wirds noch weitere fälle geben … n ganzen monat lang. ;)
<TheInfinity> k1l: lakonischer kommentar auf heise war „da wäre der support wohl sonst überfordert wenn sie das alles auf einmal machen“ ;)
<SpeeFak> lol
<k1l> TheInfinity: oha, dachte das wäre deadline und nicht staged
<TheInfinity> k1l: nope. 1 monat lang spaß. nur so für die vorbereitung weiterer fälle hier. :)
<SpeeFak> jo also gmx support erwarte ich für ne free mail adresse auch nicht
<SpeeFak> wenigstens weis ich jetzt wo ich gucken muss
<SpeeFak> ;)
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity,  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/postfix-vs-gmx-2/#post-6491672 der tipp mh007 ( letzter post ) greift bei mir auch nicht
<kubine> Title: Postfix vs. GMX › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> wo könnte ich sonst noch gucken
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: alles neu gestartet? Mal Loglevel hochgesetzt? Das ganze mit Wireshark oder sowas angeschaut?
<SpeeFak> jupp server rebootet, loglever nicht hoch gesetzt, wireshark für emails wenn die verbindung steht und abgelehnt wird ?
<SpeeFak> TheInfinity, kannes vllt damit zusammenhängen ? Perfect Forward Secrecy (PFS) für Postfix und Dovecot einrichten
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: das wird nicht vorausgesetzt.
<SpeeFak> scheisse, dann bin ich endgültig am ende
<SpeeFak> kein plan mehr was ich noch machen kann soll oder wo ich suchen soll
<SpeeFak> es aber 100prozentig ein fehler in der verschlüsselung und nicht an den anderen dingen wie den aliases oder ftom und to paramertern ?
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: ich würde davon ausgehen. ansonsten wie gesagt mal schauen was da eigentlich geschieht mit wireshark,
<SpeeFak> noch nie mit wireshart was gemacht, naja geht heute nacht wieder für alles drauf außer das was ich eigentlichen machen sollte
<SpeeFak> es ist echt zum koptzen, ein fehler und wieder n ganzer tag weg
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: admin sein ist nicht immer einfach ;)
<SpeeFak> ich merks
<SpeeFak> :/
<SpeeFak> verdammt die sollen wieder breife schreiben !!! *gg
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: ob es wirklich an dem ssl problem liegt kannste aber ganz leicht rausfinden - einfach mal n google mail account statt dem gmx nutzen
<SpeeFak> jo dann werd ich den mal anlegen
<SpeeFak> gmail hat noch nicht umstellt ? 
<SpeeFak> bringt mir ja sonst nix wenn alle auf nur tls umgestellt haben
<TheInfinity> nö. aber wenns tatsächlich die fehlende verschlüsselung ist solltest du das eh schleunigst ändern ;)
<SpeeFak> hab da vor nem guten halben jahr shcon drangesssen und tls/ssl aktiviert
<TheInfinity> aber hintergrund dürfte das da sein: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/E-Mail-Provider-stellen-auf-Transportverschluesselung-um-2157950.html
<kubine> Title: E-Mail-Provider stellen auf Transportverschlüsselung um | heise online (at www.heise.de)
<SpeeFak> denke ich auch zumal sich ja sonst nichts geändert hat
<TheInfinity> dann hast du irgendwo n config fehler bei der verschlüsselung.
<SpeeFak> jo und hab ich nicht sooo den plan wo und wie das alles zusammenhängt
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak: notfalls mal postfix im debug / interactive mode und mit hohem loglevel starten und dann schauen was beim start alles schiefgeht
<SpeeFak> postconf -e "smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1"  wie hoch geht denn  ?
<SpeeFak> 10 ?
<TheInfinity> SpeeFak:  afaik 3
<SpeeFak> dacht ich mir auch, aber ist auch nicht wirklich deatilierter
<SpeeFak> verdammter mist
<SpeeFak> ich mach nu erstma mittach, langsam qualmt mir echt der kopf
<traumViolett> hallo.
<traumViolett> kurze frage:
<traumViolett> wenn ich bei einer neuinstallation von ubuntu 12.04 neben dem systemverwalter auch einen standard nutzer anlege, wird dieser dann auch mit automatischen updates versorgt, wenn ich dieses bereits beim systemverwalter eingestellt habe? und wenn ja, muss der standardnutzer bei jeder aktualisierung auch das passwort eingeben?
<k1l> traumViolett: die updates sind immer für das ganze system
<traumViolett> ah, okay! dann bin ich beruhigt. vielen dank. =)
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-04
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> ich frage mal vorsichtig an, ob ubuntu einen profiler für netbeans/c++ von haus aus anbietet.
<LetoThe2nd> doev: die frage ist eher, hat netbeans ne lustige gui dafür
<LetoThe2nd> doev: gprof und lttng sollte unter ubuntu voll unterstützt sein
<doev> LetoThe2nd, ja, ich versuche es gerade mit der shell und gmon
<doev> äh, gprof
<LetoThe2nd> doev: google mal noch nach dem lttng-vortrag von der fosdem 2014. schöne sache
<doev> derheir wahrscheinlich http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIWt4EQlMq8
<kubine> Title: [FOSDEM 2014] Linux tracing with LTTng - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<f31n> koegs: ich habs jetzt neu aufgesetzt und endlich kein gpt raid mehr was mir in zukunft das lösen von problemen mit dem raid sicherlich vereinfacht :)
<koegs> f31n: sehr gut, hab gestern abend auch nicht realisiert wofür du da GPT brauchst :D
<f31n> koegs: inzwischen eh nicht mehr aber mir wurde damals wärmstens ans herz gelegt bei einem raid größer als 3tb unbedingt gpt zu verwenden, da man sonst den speicher am raid nicht verwenden kann (dürfte ein bug von mdadm gewesen sein, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären)
<doev> änderungen an den gruppenzugehörigkeiten werden erst nach einem login wirksam?
<stevieh> f31n: hast du was retten können?
<LupusE> doev: ja.
<LupusE> doev: mach ein terminal auf und gebe ein 'id'. dann siehst du diene gruppen. lass dich nicht taeuschen, eine neue bash ist dann 'ein neues login' und zahelt noch nicht zu der x session. da muesstest du dich auch einmal saube rneu anmelden.
<LupusE> je nach task kann es ausreichen in dem terminal das gewuenschte programm zu starten.
<doev> LupusE, im Terminal musste ich nochmal su doev eingeben, dann ist die gruppe da. besser als neu zu starten. danke
<waldemar> Hallo, ich habe zu Hause einen kleinen Server mit Ubuntu 12.04 laufen, an dem eine externe Festplatte per usb angeschlossen ist, auf die einmal pro Nacht ein Backup mittels RSnapshot vom /home Verzeichnis meiner Arbeitsplatte gemacht wird. Nun möchte ich, dass die externe Platte automatisch in den Stand Bye geht, wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird. Ich habe das mit hdparm versucht, wobei ich die Externe mit "hdparm -Y /dev/sdc" in de
<waldemar> Mit "hdparm -S 120 /dev/sdc/" funktioniert es nicht
<waldemar> ich habe dann mal nmon ausgeführt und sehe, dass ich unregelmäßigen Abständen lesend auf die Externe zugegriffen wird.
<waldemar> Ich finde aber nicht raus, was darauf zugreift und wie ich das verhindern kann. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
<kraut> waldemar: schau mal hier: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.hardware/2008-03/msg00131.html
<kubine> Title: Re: How to set USB-HDD to sleep mode? (at linux.derkeiler.com)
<marks_> hallo
<marks_> ich hab mal ne frage
<nagetier> waldemar, Hallo, wer oder was darauf zugreift könnte man mit iotop ermitteln
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lsof
<kubine> Title: lsof › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kraut> oder besser mit lsof
<kraut> genau
<nagetier> ah, danke
<waldemar> nagetier, bei iotop gehen die einträge von /dev/sdc unter den anderen einträgen unter, so finde ich sie nie
<marks_> ist ubuntu 12.04 lts sicherer je länger es das betriebssystem gibt also als ein ubuntu was nur paar monate gibt?
<nagetier> waldemar, du kannst die inaktiven ausfiltern
<leszek> marks_: es ist abgehangener. Ob es sicherer ist waage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 
<nagetier> waldemar, aber lsof dürfte wesentlich eher brauchbar sein
<marks_> wieso man hat soch dann schon alle lücken gefunden nach ein paar jahren oder nicht?
<waldemar> nagetier, ok, also dann "lsof /dev/sdc"?
<nagetier> waldemar, puh, lies bitte die manpage, aber denke ist ein Anfang ;)
<waldemar> ok :)
<leszek> marks_: man sucht nicht immer nach neuen lücken. Und manchmal kommt ne 10 jahre xorg lücke oder gnutls lücke und dann sind alle betroffen 
<nagetier> waldemar, bzw. den link von koeg*
<marks_> achso
<marks_> ich dachte man sucht ja immer nach lücken und irgendwann sind alle gefunden nach ein paar jahren oder so....
<leszek> das leben wäre langweilig wenn man nur nach sicherheitslücken suchen würde
<marks_> ich bleib trotzdem bei lts weil schon länger da ist und man schon die meisten lücken gefunden hat ne?
<leszek> bleib bei dem was du willst. Ich hab nicht sonderlich Lust jetzt nochmal den gleichen Gesprächskreis zu laufen
<marks_> aber das ist doch logisch das das sicherer ist
<marks_> je länger das da ist
<marks_> also 2016 2017 ist es so richtig sicher glaub ich
<leszek> marks_: nach der logik wäre eine ente sicherer als ein nigelnagelneuer mercedes benz clk
<marks_> nene so mein ich das nicht
<marks_> ich mein irgendwann gibts doch keine lücken mehr wenn da alle gestopft sind
<leszek> absolute sicherheit , bzw. "keine lücken" wird es nie geben können. Das liegt leider in der Natur des Menschen
<marks_> je länger das system dann existiert je wahrscheinlicher ist das es gefunden wurde
<marks_> ?
<marks_> ich glaube du bist der einzige der das so sieht die anderen stimmen mir da insgeheim zu glaub ich
<koegs> selbst bugfixes können neue probleme hervorrufen, die allgemeine meinung ist: es gibt immer sicherheitslücken, man findet nie alle
<marks_> da sist ja blöd
<marks_> aber hätte ja sein können wenn man das mal logisch betrachtet
<koegs> marks_: da das thema aber nix mehr mit ubuntu zu hat, würde ich es begrüßen wir das weiter in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutieren :)
<koegs> +dat
<marks_> wusst ich ja nicht das es das gibt
<marks_> aber ich glaub das thema ist durch
<marks_> können wir einen schlussstrich ziehen
<f31n> stevieh: nein, hab ich auch nicht probiert da es sich um einen maginalen datenverlust handelt weil ich klarerweise ein backup hab
<stevieh> ui von wieviel terabyte?
<waldemar> nagetier, ich komme leider weder mit lsof noch mit iotop weiter
<waldemar> ich habe mit iotop -t -o > iotop.out die ausgabe in die datei iotop.out geschrieben und nach sdc durchsucht, wobei kein Eintrag gefunden wurde
<nagetier> waldemar, mach dich eher an lsof ran
<nagetier> waldemar, glaub iotop ist hier völlig fehl, entschuldige
<waldemar> nagetier: ok, nichts zu entschuldigen :) 
<LupusE> ich wuerde vor 'lsof' den befehl 'fuser' vorziehen.
<LupusE> ob in dem fall 'fuser --all' + grep der richtige weg ist bliebe noch zu klaeren.
<waldemar> nagetier, das hier ist bei lsof rausgekommen
<waldemar> http://pastebin.com/Pf07BJpz
<kubine> Title: grep /mnt/autofs2 lsof.out automount 4226 root 16r DIR - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<menace> Hi, ich wollte einen passwordlosen SSH-Zugang mir machen, aber das klappt nicht, es wird immer noch nach dem Passwort gefragt. ist bei der precise-standard installation (mit updates) in der hinsicht noch irgendwas (z.b. beim sshd) zu beachten? ich hab das ganz üblich mit ssh-keygen und ssh-copy-id gemacht...
<LupusE> menace: steht in dne logs, warum es abgelehnt wird. sshd kann gespraecig sein.
<LupusE> entweder nicht in dne allowed hosts oder vorige instanz noch in known_hosts, oder key nicht valid sind die haeufigsten.
<koegs> ich mach das lieber manuell als mit ssh-copy-id, da weiss ich wenigstens was ich tue :)
<menace> weder in syslog noch in auth.log steht was drin. ich schau mal den Tipps hinterher
<koegs> menace: also nur um es deutlich zu sagen, mehr als den inhalt der id_rsa.pub nach authorized_keys zu kopieren muss man bei ner standard-installation nicht machen
<menace> jo, das mach ihc ja mit ssh-copy-id
<koegs> hast du es auch kontrolliert?
<koegs> und hast du es auch beim richtigen ziel-nutzer gemacht? :)
<menace> wenn du mit kontrolliert meinst, ob ich nach geschaut habe, ob in dem vorher nicht existierenden .ssh jetzt eine authorized_keys drin ist, die den schlüssel hat, der von der client maschine kommt, ja. das habe ich und ist drin. und dadurch natuerlich auch richtiger zielnutzer
<geser> menace: wie sind die Permission von deinem $HOME und $HOME/.ssh? ssh ist da sehr restriktiv bevor es den Key akzeptiert
<nagetier> menace, such mal in der manpage von ssh nach -v 
<menace> lustig, ssh schaut sich meinen id_rsa_user_machine key gar nicht an, er will bloss auf die standard files id_rsa 
<menace> gehen
<menace> ah
<menace> .ssh/config mit Host und IdentityFile hilft
<menace> das hats aber früher nicht gebraucht O_o
<menace> und wenn ich im ssh_config den FQDN angebe dann sollte der doch bitte, wenn ich beim login nur den shortname verwende auch erkennen, falls das gleich ist...
<menace> *sigh* O_o
<counter> hi
<counter> ich möchte hier gerade ein encfs verzeichnis anlegen, ich bin dabei über terminal, als ein anderer user angemeldet und bei diesem im home verzeichnis
<counter> "/bin/sh: 1: /home/....share_key: Permission denied""
<counter> "fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /home/....share: Permission denied"
<counter> rechte bei dem keyfile und ordner passen, hat jemand eine idee warum das nicht klappt? den benuter habe ich zu fuse hinzu gefügt
<counter> gut, habe einen fehler gefunden, fehlte das cat "encfs --extpass="cat /home/.../key_dropbox_share" /home/.../share/.encfs /home/.../dropbox_share", trotzdem noch "fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /home/.../dropbox_share: Permission denied"
<smeexs_> ubuntuusers hast du schon geschaut ?
<smeexs_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EncFS ganz unten , zumindest ist deine fehlermeldung da beschrieben
<kubine> Title: EncFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs_> counter
<counter> ja, dies ist aber damit beschrieben, dass andere nutzer mit auf das verschlüsselte verzeichnis zugreifen können, möchte/mache ich ja nicht, habe bin per terminal mit einem anderen nutzer angemeldet und dieser sollte auch nur ein encfs editieren können
<counter> sehe ich das falsch? also nur der benutzer, dem das encfs verzeichnis gehört u. mountet, sollte ja nur editieren können, wenn ich das wie dort beschrieben ändere, habe andere nutzer darauf zugriff
<smeexs_> ich meinte wirklich ganz unten 
<smeexs_> Die Fehlermeldung erscheint auch, wenn sich der Stash auf einem verschlüsselten Heimverzeichnis befindet und vor einem Logout/Login ohne Neustart nicht ausgehängt wird.
<counter> meine ich ja
<counter> aso
<counter> weiß gerade nicht was stash ist? allerdings ist das home verzeichnis von diesem benutzer nicht verschnlüsselt
<counter> also angemeldeter nutzer X -> home verschlüsselt und bei dem via vterminal angemeldet, welcher auch mounten möchte, nicht verschlüsselt
<counter> smeexs_
<smeexs_> nachbar hat gerufen
<counter> np :)
<smeexs_> ich versteh das so dass nur der erste user alle rechte und damit andere erstellen und lesen können braucht man allow other 
<smeexs_> ich hatte leicht , ich hab nur einen benutzer
<smeexs_> ich hatte es leicht ...
<ghostcube> du hast also 2 user... bei einem hast du das home verzeichnis verschlüsselt? und nun möchtest du mit dem 2. nutzer was genau machen?
<counter> ich möchte bei dem anderen nur ein verschlüsseltes Verzeichnis mounten mit encfs
<counter> ja, 1. Nutzer home ist verschlüsselt, bei dem 2. bei dem permission denied kommt, nicht verschlüsselt
<bekks> Moment... du hast einen verschlüsselten User A, und einen unverschlüsselten B, ja? Und du versuchst als B auf Dateien von A zuzugreifen?
<smeexs_> im terminal angemedlet ist er mit dem 2. benutzer
<bekks> Wenn der erste Benutzer nicht angemeldet ist, ist entsprechend auch nichts entschlüsselt.
<counter> bekks, nein umgekehrt
<smeexs_> er will mit benutzer 2 im einem benutzer 2 odner ein neues encfs verzeichnis anlegen
<bekks> counter: Und du folgst diesem howto?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten
<kubine> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostcube> liest denn cat auch das richtige passwort aus?
<ghostcube> funzt das überhaupt mit extpass.... nen cat string zu übergeben?
<counter> ich folge diesem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EncFS, möchte ja nicht das komplette home verschlüsseln
<counter> ja, das funktioniert, bei meinem 1. benutzer problemlos
<bekks> Das Home des ersten Users ist komplett verschlüsselt, wenn du bei der Installation die Verschlüsselung von Home ausgewählt hast.
<counter> ja richtig
<counter> und da klappts
<ghostcube> da klappt was?
<counter> mounten von enfs verzeichnissen, auch mit cat und extpass
<ghostcube> ich seh da irgendwo en dickes rechte problem
<ghostcube> aber ich hab grad keine möglichkeit das zu testen :D
<counter> ich versuche mal fuse.conf zu editieren, ist danach ein reboot notwendig? steht jedenfalls nicht im wiki
<counter> gleich wieder ja ...
<counter> ok, nach der Änderung in der fuse.conf geht es, auch wenn ich das erst so verstanden habe, dass andere nutzer auch zugriff zu dem verzeichnis haben ;)
<counter> den dateirechten ist dem aber nicht so
<counter> danke
<Argh> juhu \o/
<ssy09> Hallo, ich brauche Unterstützung. Kann mir wer eventuell helfen?
<dAnjou> ssy09: einfach immer gleich die frage fragen
<ssy09> Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 LTS und einen 27 Zoll Bildschirm. Leider wird nicht der ganze Monitor "ausgefüllt" obwohl ich die Auflösung passend eingestellt habe. Was kann ich tun, damit ich den ganzen Monitor nutzen kann?
<bekks> Welches Format hat der Bildschirm und welche Auflösung hast du eingestellt?
<ssy09> Acer 27 " und eingestellt ist 1920x1080(16:9)
<ssy09> Grafikkarte ist ein Radeon HD 8330 , der Rechner ist via HDMI an den Monitor gebunden
<robert1_> ssy09, hi, hat der monitor eine taste zur Automatik-anpassung o.ä. und hast du die falls vorhanden betätigt?
<ssy09> Ja habe alles auf AUTO
<ssy09> Bildformat steht auch auf Vollbild
<robert1_> ssy09, welchen treiber nutzt du für die grafikkarte?
<ssy09> propitär
<ssy09> Also eingestellt ist der Propietäre FGLRX_grafiktreiber von ATI/AMD
<robert1_> ssy09, dann fällt mir nur noch ein, im AMD Catalyst Control Center die Skalierungsoptionen zu überprüfen, siehe hier: http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014ovurf.png
<ssy09> Wo finde ich den den AMD Catalyst Control Center ?
<robert1_> ssy09, nutzt du unity?
<ssy09> ja
<robert1_> ssy09, dann einfach "amd" in die dash schreiben
<ssy09> robert1 Super ! Das war deine Volltreffer. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich kann nun den ganzen Bildschirm nutzen. DANKE!
<robert1_> ssy09, gern geschehen :-)
<Argh> ne, Thymian, Rosmarin, Pfefferminze und so, erste Kräuter vom Balkon
<robert1_> Argh, falscher channel?
<Argh> jepp robert1_ - sorry
<Hiege|2> moin
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-05
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> ich habe ubuntu server installiert und glaube den drucker server auch mit installiert
<stareye> ist das cups muss ich den starten
<stareye> ?
<stareye> hat sich erledigt
<hdy> Hallo! Ich habe Probleme mit der Farbtiefe meiner Ati Radeon 3650 unter kbuntu/KDE 4.11.5! Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo man die Fartiefe ändern kann?
<bekks> Welche Farbtiefe hast du denn und welche möchtest du?
<hdy> Ich dachte so an 24Bit! Ich würde gerne meine digitalfotos mit Gimp bearbeiten, die Farbtiefe entspricht jedoch leider nicht der die ich von Windows gewohnt bin :8
<bekks> Das beantwortet keine meiner Fragen.
<bekks> Und gimp kann 32bit Bilder nur per Plugin bearbeiten.
<bekks> 24bit wirst du auf jeden Fall aktuell haben, von daher sehe ich da gerade gar kein Problem.
<hdy> Ich weiß nicht welche ich jetzt benutze. Ich hätte gerne 32Bit - besser ;)
<bekks> 32bit machen überhaupt nur dann Sinn, wenn dein Display auch 32Bit hat.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass man das zur Bildbearbeitung eigentlich gar nicht braucht, displayseitig.
<hdy> Ich kann es leider nur 'optisch' feststellen. Mein Desktop HIntergrund erreicht bei weitem nicht die selbe Farbtiefe wie unter Windoes. Also gehe ich mal davon aus das mehr gehen sollte?!?
<bekks> Woran siehst du das?
<hdy> An der Darstellung des Hintergrundbildes!
<bekks> Dein Auge kann mit Mühe und Not etwa 100k Farben unterscheiden, daher kannst du mit bloßem Augen den Unterschied zwischen 24Bit und 32Bit gar nicht wahrnehmen.
<hdy> Wenn ich Windows starte fällt der Unterschied sofort in's Auge! Aaber diese Diskussion bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter :(
<bekks> Was durchaus der Fall sein wird, ist, dass du deinem Monitor oder der Grafikkarte ein bestimmtes Farbprofil beibringen musst, dass zum Beispiel auf ICC oder RGB optimiert ist.
<hdy> Das Farbprofil ist aud Syncmaster eingestellt, dies ist mein Monitor.
<duk64> hallo yusammen, ich bin dabei auf einem compaq nx 9105 xubuntu 14.04 beta2 zu istallieren.
<duk64> die installation haengt bei dem schritt bcmwl kernel source
<duk64> kennt jemand rat
<duk64> wie kann ich hier deutsche tastatur einstellen_
<_moep_> duk64: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<duk64> probier ich 
<duk64> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<duk64> sorrz ich meinte hier im chat
<TheInfinity> duk64: das kannst du erst einmal nur systemweit.
<duk64> TheInfinity: achso danke
<duk64> kann mir jemand bei meinem problem helfen
<duk64> ich bin dabei auf einem compaq nx 9105 xubuntu 14.04 beta2 zu istallieren, die installation haengt bei dem schritt bcmwl kernel source
<TheInfinity> duk64: an sich ist für sowas eher #ubuntu-de+1 gedacht. Die meisten Menschen hier dürften wengig Ahnung von den Betaversionen haben, ich inklusive.
<duk64> ok, was ist  #ubuntu-de+1
<duk64> aber eigendlich will ich irgend ein Linux drauf machen, mein Haupt pc ist mint kde, aber das alte teil hier ist zu lahm dafuer
<_moep_> debian minimal (gibt es doch sicher auch bei ubuntu oder^^) mit irgend nem tiling windowmanager oder flux/openbox
<PC-Ente> hallo kurze frage, wird 14.04 LTS ?
<koegs> PC-Ente: ja
<PC-Ente> okay danke
<stareye> komisch mein rechner läuft spürbar langsamer
<stareye> ich finde kein process
<stareye> ich dachte bind9 ist es 
<PC-Ente> heyho nochmal ne kurze frage... ich bin dabei einen kleinen ubuntu Server NAS zu planen. Hab mich jetzt gerade umgehört und denke das es ein RAID5 mit ZFS filesystem werden wird... hab ich das richtig verstanden das ich dank des ZFS Pools später sagen wir von 3TB platten auf 4tb platten umstellen kann ?
<LetoThe2nd> zfs hat zwar ne coole feature liste, unter linux aber IMHO nicht zu empfehlen.
<PC-Ente> okay
<dasjoe> Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> dasjoe: lass es mich umformulieren
<LetoThe2nd> "ich würde zfs keinem unter linux empfehlen, der solche fragen stellen muss"
<dasjoe> Das schon eher, ja ;)
<PC-Ente> okay ich hab da evt nochnicht so die erfahrung... aber ubuntu benutzt ich schon langer
<PC-Ente> also von daher dachte ich das wäre doch ein projekt das ich angehen kann... wo liegen den die probleme deiner meinung nach ?
<dasjoe> PC-Ente, lies mal den inoffiziellen Userguide von ZoL: https://pthree.org/2012/04/17/install-zfs-on-debian-gnulinux/
<LetoThe2nd> PC-Ente: wenn du nicht imstande bist, selbst mit etwas esoterischen problemen fertig zu werden (die du bei brtfs oder zfs oder ähnlichem sicher haben wirst) - bleib bei was bekanntem, wo viele leute erfahrungswerte haben. md+lvm+ext4 oder so
<LetoThe2nd> klar kann man mit btrfs oder zfs schöne sachen machen. nur wollen die meisten leute ein NAS eher benutzen, und weniger basteln
<PC-Ente> ich hatte mir mit zfs performance vorteile erhofft... aber ka obs wirklich so ist
<PC-Ente> bin ja auch noch in der planungspahse am umschauen
<LetoThe2nd> PC-Ente: mach dir halt erst mal ne vm, häng 4 oer 5 virtuelle platte dran und dann schau wie du mit problemen zurecht kommst
<LetoThe2nd> wie: platte tausch, grössen änderung, ausfall, etc.pp.
<LetoThe2nd> und: mach dir gedanken über ne backupstrategie. wenn du keine hast, gib das geld lieber dafür aus
<dasjoe> ZFS on Linux ist momentan nicht auf Performance optimiert, das geht erst mit 0.6.3 los. Die richtigen Channel wären #ubuntu-de-offtopic und #zfsonlinux ;)
<PC-Ente> okay danke schonmal für alles
<PC-Ente> okay danke schomal für die infos
<PC-Ente> werd mal weiterforschen
<PC-Ente> vm is ne gute idee
<PC-Ente> bis später
<Rochvellon> zumal eine entsprechend große cpu und genug ram erstmal vorhanden sein sollten. ohne dem nützt dir auch das performanteste dateisystem nichts
<stareye> wie sichert man auf der cobsole mit welchem programm
<stareye> console
<stareye> tar
<stareye> ?
<Fuchs> stareye: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no   hat unten CLI Programme, 
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> kommt darauf an _was_ und _wie_ Du sichern willst, ich persoenlich wuerde rdiff-backup (resp. unison) oder dd nehmen, eben je nach backup ARt
<stareye> Fuchs: ich will ne einzelen ordner sicher wie /home
<stareye> ich mach das mit rsync
<Fuchs> das geht. In dem Fall frage ich mich aber, was Deine Frage dann ist  (Du kannst das auch durch tar pipen, wenn es Dir Freude bereitet. Duerfte, wenn Du es nicht nur in einen Tarball packst, sondern auch noch komprimierst, etwas kleiner werden) 
<stareye> ok
<stareye> ich dachte gibte es ne extra cli
<stareye> ok danke
<xubuntu834> hi to all..
<xubuntu834> was just courious when instaling new xubuntu how much of a help this link offered would be :)
<xubuntu834> at   least the irc opens ok and is quiet usable.
<_moep_> xubuntu834: du kannst auch deutsch sprechen. -de im channelname steht für Deutsch, munkelt man
<xubuntu834> ui, aehm.. ok.
<xubuntu834> das mit dem .de war nicht so ersichtlich.
<_moep_> steht doch im topic
<xubuntu834> (*asche auf mein haupt*)  Wer liest das schon wenn man eh überrascht ist Antwort zu bekommen.. :)
<xubuntu834> wie auch immer, thx for listening, mein install ist gleich durch, war nur nen Experiment ob einem bei Problemen wirklich geholfen werden würde. nice day to evry1!
<xubuntu834> ah ja, und noch kurz nachgesagt: es scheint :) good job!
<AndroidDummy> Hi
<imox> weiß jemand wie bei für ein LTSP client die auflösung beim booten fest konfigureiren kann?
<imox> also mit X_MODE_0 kann ich zwar die Auflösung einstellen die wird aber erst nach dem login akitv. 
<LupusE> g'nabend
<BenLue> nabend
<BenLue> Ich hab ebend Ubuntu 13.10 neu aufgesetzt. Dennoch stört mich die Auflösung! In den Einstellungen steht 1024X768 (4:3) Kommt mir noch recht gross vor. Kleiner geht aber nicht mehr. Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?
<bekks> Was ist für dich denn "kleiner" und "größer"?
<bekks> Welche Auflösung kann dein Display nativ?
<BenLue> möchte gern 1280x1024 haben
<BenLue> 800x600 und 1024x768
<BenLue> Hab schon versucht den Intel Treiber zu installieren. Aber kann keine Veränderung feststellen
<BenLue> bekks: ?
<bekks> Welche Auflösung kann dein Display nativ?
<bekks> Du hast drei genannt, und leider nicht dazu gesagt, welche welche ist :)
<BenLue> 1024x768
<BenLue> sorry (o;
<bekks> Ja, dann ist das die höchste Auflösung die du einstellen kannst.
<BenLue> Ich war der Meinung, mit Windoofs konnte ich 1280x1024
<BenLue> auf dieser Maschine
<bekks> Garantiert nicht, wenn deine maximale native Auflösung 1024x768 beträgt. Mehr Pixel hat dein Display nicht :)
<BenLue> hmm Datenblatt sagt mir was anderes: http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/69880/Datenblatt-Samsung-SyncMaster-931BF.html
<kubine> Title: Samsung SyncMaster 931BF - Datenblatt - CHIP (at www.chip.de)
<Loetmichel> bekks: es gan zu 800*600 netbook zeiten treiber die konnten scrollen
<Loetmichel> oder ersatzweise interpolieren und dann die lupe machen
<BenLue> oder liegt das an der Graka von Intel?
#ubuntu-de 2014-04-06
<hatman> Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem mit dem Aktualisieren der Pakete. Laut Paketmanager ist das libssl- Paket defekt. Automatisch löst sich das nicht, wie repariert man sowas?
<jokrebel_> hm - 3 Minuten waren wohl etwas zu kurz zu warten am Sonntag morgen.
<acidpeak> moin, gibt es irgend eine consolen eingabe, die mir ausgibt wieviele updates verfügbar sind in zahlen
<acidpeak> damit ich beim ssh login sehe, ob es aktualisierungen gibt über das motd ? 
<bekks> Nein, gibts so nicht.
<bekks> Lass halt "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" laufen.
<Rochvellon> ubuntu zeigt beim einloggen über ssh an, wieviele pakete aktualisiert werden können
<bekks> Nur, wenn die automatischen Updates eingeschaltet sind.
<Rochvellon> ah, gut zu wissen
<bekks> Die wiederum würde ich nicht einschalten. :)
<acidpeak> bekks:  automatische updates ? die müssen doch bestätigt werden updates, falls es kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt
<bekks> wieso sollte es bei Updates Kompatibilitätsprobleme geben können? Wenn das so wäre, würden sie nicht ausgeliefert werden.
<acidpeak> ok
<fkdkrf> hallo. Wie kann ich sehen welche version die daily images haben?
<bekks> "daily".
<fkdkrf> sind das zb jetzt 14.04 oder 14.10?
<bekks> Es gibt kein 14.10
<fkdkrf> genau. noch nicht.
<bekks> Also stellt sich diese Frage auch noch nicht.
<koegs> acidpeak: als anlaufstelle https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd
<kubine> Title: UpdateMotd - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<acidpeak> bekks:  sowas habe ich gemeint http://nickcharlton.net/posts/debian-ubuntu-dynamic-motd.html  , suche nach "34 updates to install".
<kubine> Title: Debian/Ubuntu: Dynamic MOTD — nickcharlton.net (at nickcharlton.net)
<acidpeak> danke koegs  darüber bin ich schon hinweg...
<fkdkrf> ich möchte immer sehen können welche version die daily images haben. Ob nun in paar Jahre 17.04 sollte egal sien
<fkdkrf> *sein
<bekks> fkdkrf: Dann musst du auf das Releasedatum gucken und weisst es. :)
<bekks> fkdkrf: In den daily image names steht auch der release name drin.
<acidpeak> pder http://askubuntu.com/questions/287939/update-available-message-after-installing-update
<kubine> Title: 13.04 - Update available message after installing update - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<acidpeak> *oder
<fkdkrf> bekks: ah ..., versionsnamen anstatt versionsnummer
<fkdkrf> bekks: grund - installer von der beta2 ist jetzt 2 mal fehlgeschlagen bei LVM + LUKS. Da sind einige Fehler drin. Wollte die aktuelle daily davon probieren ob da der installer gefixt wurde
<fkdkrf> bekks: ist das normal/bekannt?
<bekks> Keine ahnung, dazu musst du dir die Bugs auf Launchpad angucken.
<fkdkrf> bekks: was wird geladen, wenn man den installer verwendet und beim zweiten fenster wo man unten die zwei häckchen für unfreie software setzen kann, diese auswählt?
<fkdkrf> wenn man dann nämlich auf weiter klickt, lädt er erstmal etwas aus dem i-net
<Rochvellon> vermutlich die unfreien treiber?
<Rochvellon> oder er aktualisiert erst einmal die quellen
<bekks> fkdkrf: ? Du redest vom graphischen Installer, oder?
<fkdkrf> bekks: ja
<bekks> Den habe ich noch nie gesehen.-
<fkdkrf> Ohne LUKS + LVM scheint der installer der beta2 zu funktionieren
<bekks> Und nur mit LVM?
<fkdkrf> Wird nicht benötigt - deswegen nicht ausprobiert
<bekks> Dann lässt sich das Problem auch nicht eingerenzen.
<bekks> *eingrenzen
<fkdkrf> Aber mit LUKS + LVM schlägt der sowas von übelst fehl. Mehrere Dienste schlagen fehl, wenn man die wieder aufs neue durch klick auf "nochmals versuchen" versucht, geht das eine seite weiter, wenige sekunden eine seite zurück, dann schaut man in den prozessen rein, da läuft immer noch was, dann wartet man ab, irgendwann kommt obwohl man gar nicht bei der installation angelangt ist sondern auf der seite wo man wählen kann was man
<fkdkrf> ... speicherplatz mehr vorhanden ist usw usw.
<bekks> Dann grenz das Problem entweder auf LVM, LUKS, oder die Kombination von LUKS+LVM ein, denn bisher weisst du nur dass "irgendwas in Verbindung von LUKS+LVM" zu dem Problem führt. Aber du weisst nicht, ob es LUKS oder LVM ist.
<fkdkrf> Jep. Kann aber jeder der dafür zuständig ist ausprobieren
<bekks> Ja, oder der, der den Bug meldet.
<bekks> Also Du :)
<fkdkrf> bekks, wenn ich dir die logfiles zeige, wirst du das korrigieren? Bist du ein lubuntu-dev?
<bekks> Nein, weder das eine noch das andere.
<bekks> Wenn du möchtest, dass das korrigiert wird, erstelle einen detailierten Bugreport.
<bekks> fkdkrf: Wie ist denn die Bug ID?
<Argh>  [[hugs]]
<fkdkrf> bekks: man reported bugs für lubuntu im ubuntu bugmeldesystem?
<bekks> fkdkrf: Natürlich. Wo denn sonst?
<fkdkrf> im lubuntu bugmeldesystem
<bekks> Das gibt es nicht?
<fkdkrf> aber ein solches finde ich nicht
<fkdkrf> genau
<bekks> Weil es das nicht gibt.
<bekks> Lubuntu nutzt wie jede andere offizielle Version von Ubuntu das Ubuntuticketsystem.
<fkdkrf> bekks: warum werden solche bugs nicht einfach mal geschlossen?
<fkdkrf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/923552
<kubine> Title: Bug #923552 “no way to create logical volume within lvm” : Bugs : “debian-installer” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<fkdkrf> ist von 2012. Wenn er weiter über den bug berichtet, bringt das nichts. Man wird ihn wie schon bereits im bug angedeutet auf die neueste stable hinweisen, dass er es damit probieren sollte und zu dieser dann ein bug aufmachen sollte, wenn das problem noch besteht. Der bug ist so wie er da steht also nutzlos
<bekks> fkdkrf: Das musst du die zuständigen Maintainer und Devs fragen.
<bekks> Ich habe mit dem nicht-graphischen Installer keinerlei Problem mit LVM.
<fkdkrf> eeeeeyyyy, kann doch nicht sein. Installer aus beta2 laufen gelassen, erfolgreich durchgelaufen, reboot - kein bootable device - grub fehlt.
<fkdkrf> das ist doch pre-alpha-untested und nicht beta2
<jokrebel_> und gehört nach nebenan in den +1 
<bekks> fkdkrf: Dann mach noch einen Bugreport auf.
<fkdkrf> bekks: ich brauche das funktionierend. Ich möchte das nicht erstmal debuggen und 2 jahre lang keine rückmeldung zu mein bug bekommen
<bekks> Dann leb damit dass den Bug niemand behebt, weil kein Bugreport existiert.
<fkdkrf> kein problem. ich nutze eh kein *buntu
<fkdkrf> ist nicht für mich
<bekks> Deswegen testet du das ja auch mit Ubuntu aus. Ist klar.
<fkdkrf> ein normaler user weiß doch nicht mal was LUKS ist
<bekks> Macht nichts. Wenn Du Dich über Dinge beschweren willst, aber nichts dafür tun willst, dass Fehler behoben werden - werden Sie halt nicht behoben und alles bleibt so wie es ist. Egal ob für Dich oder jemand anderen.
<fkdkrf> ich weise "mal eben" darauf hin. wenn ich 3 sätze in ein bug schreiben würde, würde der (hoffentlich) geschlossen werden, weil er nicht den vorgaben vom bugtracker entsprechen würde
<fkdkrf> schade, dass das hier anscheinend nicht vom nutzen ist
<bekks> HIER nützt das genau NICHTS. Wenn Du Hinweise zu einem Bug hast, schreib Sie als Kommentar in den Bugreport. Hier arbeiten keine hauptamtlichen Sekretärinnen, die deine Kommentare in den Bug schreiben werden.
<fkdkrf> bekks: schade dass die dev's nicht so sind wie bei manch andere distros. gefühlt 24/7 im irc und nach einige minuten wenn man sie anschreibt kommt immer eine reaktion. Wenn ein user ein bug meldet und die schlafen, lesen die die logs nach dem aufstehen durch, weil sie ein anderer dauer-online-user diese darauf hinweist
<bekks> fkdkrf: Deswegen gibt es den distroübegreifend grössten Bugtracker, in dem alle User gerne ihre Bugs eröffnen, updaten, kommentieren ud bearbeiten dürfen, ohne ihre Arbeit auf andere abzuwälzen.
<bekks> Wenn Du als Kommentare, Anmerkungen, Ergänzungen oder ähnliches zu einem Bug hast, schreib das bitte in den Bug. Diese Arbeit auf andere abzuwälzen ist unhöflich, frech, egoistisch und ausnutzend.
<jokrebel_> fkdkrf: Nun is wieder gut. Mach nen Bugreport auf oder lass es. Die Diskussion darüber, dass das gefälligst andere für Dich tun sollten hat hier im Support-Kanal (noch dazu für eine noch gar nicht offzielle Version) absolut nichts zu suchen.
<fkdkrf> bekks: es gibt aber viele user die, wenn sie helfen wollen, gerne mal ne minute opfern. aber nicht eine stunde um  sich die vorgaben eines bugtrackers durch zu lesen und sich dann darin registrieren.
<bekks> fkdkrf: Ja, dann lass es halt. diese Arbeit wird Dir niemand abnehmen.
<bekks> Man muss nunmal in einer Beta mit Bugs rechnen. Wenn man dann keinen Report erstellen will - Pech gehabt.
<fkdkrf> jokrebel_:  genau weil die in arbeit ist, ist es doch interessant die fehler zu beseitigen bevor das released wird
<bekks> fkdkrf: Dann eröffne einen Bug. Sonst wird der Fehler nicht behoben. Willst du das nicht, beschwer Dich nicht.
<wwwolf> Kann mir einer helfen bei einem nervenden Bug :-( Ubuntu 13.10 Acer TravelMate 5742Z
<wwwolf> In unregelmäßigen Abständen springt mein Tastaturlayout auf "English" beim wechsel auf Console F1-F6 egal wohin und wieder zurück ist alles wieder ok.
<fkdkrf> jaja, ist schon gut. ich nutz schon ne andere distro. mal sehen ob ich den user dazu bewegt bekomme die auch zu nutzen
<jokrebel_> fkdkrf: Nochmal - sowohl die Diskussion als auch die Beta sind _kein_ Thema dieses Kanals. 
<bekks> fkdkrf: Viel Erfolg. Und danke für die hier verschwendete Zeit mit deiner völlig nutzlosen Diskussion.
<bekks> wwwolf: Hast du mal geguckt ob das ein bekannter Bug ist?
<fkdkrf> wwwolf: stell den defaulttastaturlayout in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf ein. Dann würde er, wenn er zum default zurückspringt, auf deutsch zurückspringen was ja egal wäre.
<wwwolf> bin noch am suchen
<wwwolf> axo
<wwwolf> thx fkdkrf
<wwwolf> :-) wenn es wieder auftritt meld ich mich nochmal 
<Conan174> hallo zusammen, mein ubunbut server sagt mir bei jedem einloggen per ssh "*** /dev/md2 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** *** /dev/md1 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** " und das seid mehreren wochen und zig neustarts später ist die meldung immer noch da
<bekks> Zeig mal deine /etc/fstab in einem Pastebin bitte
<Conan174> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418302/
<kubine> Title: bitte schön › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da die letzten Stellen bei md1 undmd2 jeweils null sind, wird da niemals etwas geprüft werden. Trag bei md1 eine 2 ein, und bei md2 eine 1 ein.
<bekks> Dann wird beim nächsten Reboot auch ein fsck ausgeführt.
<Conan174> welche der zwei nullen ersetzten?
<bekks> "die letzte stelle" :)
<Conan174> tshculdigung
<jokrebel_> /dev/md/x ?
<Conan174> kommt immer noch die meldung, 
<bekks> Dann mach mal "sudo touch /boot/.forcefsck; sudo touch /.forcefsck" und reboote nochmal.
<Conan174> nope immer ncoh
<dasjoe> jokrebel_, das geht seit einiger Zeit, "If the array uses version-0.90 metadata, then the minor number as recorded in the superblock is used to create a name in /dev/md/ so for example /dev/md/3. If the array uses version-1 metadata, then the name from the superblock is used to similarly create a name in /dev/md/"
<jokrebel_> dasjoe: Danke
<Conan174> leute ich wollte auf ein altes notebook von mir xubuntu  13.10 innstallieren, aber die innstallation hängt seid 30min bei "bcmwl-kernel-source" fest, was kann ich machen?
<jokrebel_> 2 Minuten :-/
<bekks> jokrebel_: Dann kann es so wichtig ja nicht sein.
<jumpin_> hallo
<jumpin_> ßüß
<jokrebel_> bidde?
<Conan174> welches paket muss ich innstallieren um die Broadcom brcm1016 in 13.10 zum laufenbekomme?
<bekks> https://www.google.de/search?q=broadcom+1016+ubuntu
<kubine> Title: broadcom 1016 ubuntu - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<bekks> Scheint eine ziemlich alte Karte zu sein.
<Conan174> jup altes dell notebook
<jokrebel_> was sagt den lsusb darüber (bzw. lspci) - Die ID wär am interessantesten.
<Conan174> sekunde
<jokrebel_> ...oO( bereits lange vorbei *g*)
<Conan174> joar, versuch du mal mit 2 notebook parael zu arbeiten
<bekks> Funktioniert super.
<Rochvellon> außer man vertauscht die tastatur ;)
<bekks> Fünf Minuten um einen Befehl einzutippen und 9 Zeichen abzulesen ist definitiv zu lange :)
<jokrebel_> Die ID ist normal 2 mal 4 Ziffern von nem Doppelpunkt getrennt. Das kann man in wenigen Sekunden abtippen.
<Conan174> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418312/
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Conan174> 9zeichen-?
<bekks> 2 mal Zeichen, getrennt mit einem :
<bekks> 2*4+1 = 9
<jokrebel_> da isse wohl nicht dabei. Dann wird es wohl vielleicht in lspci stehn ;-)
<Conan174> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418317
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du hast keine bcrm1018, sondern eine BCM4318
<jokrebel_> Conan174: Wie kommst Du auf brcm1016?
<Conan174> O.O ok dan lügt der stick unter dem gerät
<jokrebel_> das ist ein externer USB-Stick?
<jokrebel_> Dann wird er nicht erkannt.
<bekks> Conan174: Den Satz bitte nochmal in verständlich :)
<bekks> lspci zeigt deutlich einen BCM4318 am PCI Bus.
<jokrebel_> wenner denn den WLAN-Adapter überhaupt meint...
<bekks> Der reicht doch. Ist WLAN, und funktioniert problemlos mit Ubuntu.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Er sprach noch mit keinem Wort von WLAN ;-)
<Conan174> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xc4xqvhx0ugi92a/2014-04-06%2019.26.32.jpg
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - 2014-04-06 19.26.32.jpg (at www.dropbox.com)
<Conan174> hab ich nciht? oh ok es geht ums wlan :D
<jokrebel_> Conan174: Glaub keinen Aufklebern. Glaub lsusb und lspci ;-)
<Rochvellon> Conan174: es kann möglich sein, dass die karte mal getauscht wurde
<Conan174> beim innstallieren von ubunbtu hat probleme mit dem "bcmwl-kernel-source" ich konnte es nur innstallieren, weil ich bios wlan abgeschaltet habe
<Conan174> das weis ich nciht, habs gebruacht gekauft
<sebastianstudio> ja, hallo, ist vermutlich ne ziemlich blöde anfängerfrage, aber, da ich ubuntu studio nun seit heute zum ersten mal benutze ist das vielleicht garnicht so schlecht, um sich ein bisschen mit dem audio kram vertraut zu machen. es geht um folgendes: habe mit dem firefox sound gehabt und konnte eine youtube sehen und hören. danach habe ich den qsynth geöffnet. daraufhin ging der ton im firefox weg und nach beenden beider p
<sebastianstudio> rogramme und dem neustart von firefox fehlt dort nun immernoch der ton. kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wo und welche regler zu verschieben sind? wäre super. vielen dank schonmal im voraus!
<jochen> Nabend zusammen. Ich mache gerade (mal wieder) Versuche, ein Backup zu erstellen. Nutze gerade das Programm LuckyBackup. Gebe ich als Ziel die externe Platte an, ist alles Ok. Ist das Ziel ein Ordner auf dieser Platte, kann das Ziel nicht gefunden werden (mehrmals versucht). Woran kann s liegen? Mit Thunar kann ich problemlos darauf zugreifen.
<Rochvellon> Conan174, da steht auch, wie du die karte zum funken bringst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx 
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Conan174> ok sorry ich dachte halt das die karte anders heist -.-
<Rochvellon> jo, deswegen immer erst einmal lspci bzw. lsusb zu rate ziehen :)
<Conan174> so ein linux freak bin ich nciht, 
<Conan174> das ich daran denke
<Conan174> muss ich dan rebooten?
<Rochvellon> hast die anweisungen "sudo apt-get ..." unter Kernel 3.0.X durchgeführt?
<Conan174> jup
<Rochvellon> jo, dann starte einmal neu
<Conan174> mom
<Conan174> super! wlan geht, DANKE!
<Rochvellon> :)
<jokrebel_> Conan174: Schön ;-)
<Conan174> so leute ich geh jetzt, noch mals danke für eure hilfe
<jochen>  Ich mache gerade (mal wieder) Versuche, ein Backup zu erstellen. Nutze das Programm LuckyBackup. Gebe ich als Ziel die externe Platte an, ist alles Ok. Ist das Ziel ein Ordner auf dieser Platte, kann das Ziel nicht gefunden werden (mehrmals versucht). Woran kann s liegen? Mit Thunar kann ich problemlos auf den Ordner zugreifen.
<Rochvellon> jochen, hast du vielleicht umlaute, leerzeichen oder ähnliches im verzeichnisnamen?
<jochen> Nein, habe ich nicht. Habe aber gerade gemerkt, dass es vielleicht was mit Berechtigungen zu tun hat. Ein anderer Ordner, den ich gestern für normale Kopieren angelegt hatte, wird akzeptiert....
<jochen> An den Berechtigungen kann es nicht liegen. Die sind gleich... Umlaute nicht vorhanden....
<jochen> habe schon aus Verzweiflung mehrere Namen ausprobiert
<bekks> Welches lokale Verzeichnis benutzt Du?
<jochen>  /Home/Jochen sollte auf der externen Platte gesichert werden. Der Pfad wird angenommen, solange ich als Ziel nicht den neuen Ordner angebe...
<jochen> gebe ich ihn an, wird das Ziel nicht gefunden und die Aufgabe übersprungen :-(
<jochen> es kann demnach ja nur am Ziel liegen....
<nagetier> und keinerlei Fehlermeldungen?
<jochen> oder?
<jokrebel_> also home sollte schon mal besser klein geschrieben sein...
<fbausch> jochen: heißt das Verzeichnis tatsächlich /Home/Jochen, oder nicht doch /home/jochen?
<jochen> ja, natürlich. Habe mich verschrieben... Man kann sich ja in LuckyBackup zum Quellen und Zielpfad durchklicken
<nagetier> jochen, starte es doch mal auf der Konsole und schau ob da etwas ausgegeben wird
<jochen> Zielpfad /media/jochen/1TB_ExPlatte/luckybackup/    :Ziel nicht gefunden.
<nagetier> .. wenn das schon nicht unter der GUI geschieht
<nagetier> jochen, in das Verzeichnis kannst du auf der Konsole cd'en?
<jochen> Ja, das geht. Mit mc komme ich da problemlos rein. (Hoffe, das ist das Gleiche als wenn ich es "zu fuß" mache
<jochen> )
<bekks> jochen: Welchen ZIEL-Ordner gibst du an?
<bekks> Ah.
<bekks> Und welche BErechtigungen hat /media /media/jochen /media/jochen/1TB_ExPlatte und /media/jochen/1TB_ExPlatte/luckybackup/ ?
<jochen> Unter "Eigenschaften" in Thunar sind es die Gleichen 
<bekks> Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.
<nagetier> !paste > jochen .. hier bitte je ein 'ls -l' auf die besagten Verzeichnisse
<kubine> jochen .. hier bitte je ein 'ls -l' auf die besagten Verzeichnisse: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Conan174> so da bin ich weider
<Conan174> mauspad will nciht mehr nach einem neustart.
<jokrebel_> Conan174: Alle Updates sind eingespielt? (Du hattest ja glaub grad erst frisch aufgesetzt)
<Conan174> ich glaub nicht, bin grade dabei mal schauen ob es dan wieder geht.
<jochen> hat etwas gedauert. Bin keinesfalls fit in solchen Dingen. Beide Ordner haben die Berechtigung drwx
<nagetier> jochen, das waren vier Ordner, nach denen gefragt wurde
<nagetier> jochen, mach mal ein 'ls -l /media', und sende die Info
<jokrebel_> !paste > jochen 
<kubine> jochen: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jochen> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418322/
<kubine> Title: luckybackup › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jochen> [paste:418322:luckybackup]
<Conan174> ufff mauspad geht wieder, war woll ein update das gezankt hat
<jokrebel_> siehste ;-)
<jokrebel_> jochen: Der echte Link wär besser.
<jochen> ok, ich gehe erst noch ein bisschen üben bis ich mich hier ein wenig besser bewegen kann... Komme mir sonst noch blöder vor... Dank euch vorerst für die Hilfe.... 
<jokrebel_> jochen: Is doch nicht schlimm
<jokrebel_> jeder hat mal angefangen.
<nagetier> jochen, was man jetzt schon grob sagen kann.. es sieht nach Berechtigungsproblemen aus, dazu könntest du dich hier informieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jochen> Nur frustrierend wenn man bei jedem kleinen Vorhaben an seine unüberwindlichen Grenzen stößt... 
<nagetier> jochen, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen ..
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nsodsi> hallo
<jokrebel_> jochen: Daran wächst man (und meist sehr schnell) ;-)
<nsodsi> ich habe mir heute auf meinem toshiba satellite c870d-t11 kubuntu 13.10 installiert und habe manchmal das problem das nach einem neustart weder maus noch tastatur funktionieren. nach komplettem ausschalten und wieder anmachen geht es ganznormal (bislang) jemand ne idee was da das problem sein kann?
<nagetier> .. unüberwindlich sind die auch bei weitem nicht, möchte ich mal behaupten.. das ubuntuusers wiki ist schon schön zu lesen und informativ
<jochen> nee, ich nicht. Fange immer wieder von vorn an. An meinem Raspi bin ich auch gescheitert weil ich als einziger Nutzer keine Berechtigung hatte, ein frisch installiertes Programm zu editieren... Am Problem mit LuckyBackup sitze ich schon 4 Stunden... 
<jochen> Ok, das ist wohl ein Problem, dass ich mit meinem Psycho besprechen sollte...
<jochen> danke für die Hilfe...
<nagetier> Alles Gute, jochen 
<jokrebel_> nagetier: Jo - manche Seiten hab ich da sogar schon an Nicht-Linux-Menschen gegeben und die hatten Erfolg damit.
<Rochvellon> hihi, mit dem ubuntu-wiki hatte ich mal ein arch repariert ;)
<nagetier> Man muss auch Spass daran haben sich Dinge beizubringen die sich nicht nur um Fehlerbehebungen drehen
<nagetier> ansonsten kann das alles auch sehr frustrieren :)
<nagetier>  </ot>
<Conan174> xubuntu irgnoriert die einstellung das das display an bleiben soll
<Conan174> nach wenigen sekunden geht es aus, ob woll in den einstellungen "nie" eingestellt ist
<Conan174> ok war nur der bildschirm schoner...
<nsodsi> ich frag einfach nochmal .... ich habe mir heute auf meinem toshiba satellite c870d-t11 kubuntu 13.10 installiert und habe manchmal das problem das nach einem neustart weder maus noch tastatur funktionieren. nach komplettem ausschalten und wieder anmachen geht es ganznormal (bislang) jemand ne idee was da das problem sein kann?
<Dirk> nabend :-)
<nagetier> nsodsi, hattest du in deine Logs schon mal gesehen?
<Rochvellon> ehm, werden partitionen nicht etwa automatisch auf fehler beim starten des systems geprüft, wenn sie nicht in der fstab steht?
<bullgard4> nsodsi: dmesg enthällt ganz sicher sachdienliche Hinweise.
<ring0> Rochvellon, afaik werden partitionen ohne eintrag in der fstab bei fsck ignoriert
<Rochvellon> ring0: offensichtlich. habe jetzt die eine platte erstmal manuell gescheckt
<FUZxxl> Hey ho
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich verhindern, dass sich der Kerneltreiber meinen USB-NFC-Kartenleser schnappt?
<FUZxxl> Das Kernelmodul pn533 nimmt die Gerätedatei in Beschlag, sobald ich das Teil anschließe. Wie kann ich das ausstellen?
<k1l_> in die blacklist schreiben
<k1l_> also das falsche modul
<FUZxxl> k1l_: Wo ist die Blacklist?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FUZxxl> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-30
<ring0> Etarius, du durchsuchst das forum mittels ixquick. alles gut. http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2015/02/18/inyokaupdate-openid-anmeldung-und-xapian-suche-ade/#startpage-statt-Inyokas-integrierte-Suche
<kubine> ring0: Title: [Update] Inyokaupdate: OpenID-Anmeldung und Xapian-Suche ade › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<_comp_> u
<_cpo_> hallo
<_cpo_> ist es möglich ist via centos ein bios upgrade zu machen? freedos hat nicht gebootet, daher meine frage. danke
<Rochvellon> wenns allgemein mit linux möglich ist, ein bios-update zu fahren, weil der hersteller tools dafür bereitstellt, sollte es mit centos möglich sein
<_cpo_> rochvellon: entschuldigung, ich meine reactos
<_cpo_> rochvellon: vom hersteller (dell) habe ich keine unterstützung gefunden
<apollo13> bios upgrade sind unabhängig vom betriebssystem, außerdem was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun.
<UNIx67> wie öffne ich das verzeichnis /usr/share/applications mit root-rechten im nautilus? danke
<apollo13> UNIx67: gar nicht
<apollo13> nimm ne konsole
<UNIx67> ok. dann ebein in der konsole.
<UNIx67> sudo /usr/share/applications?
<leszek> UNIx67: ne 
<leszek> sudo -s   
<leszek> dann wirst du superuser
<UNIx67> meine fressss
<UNIx67> ah
<UNIx67> ok
<leszek> und dann cd /usr/share/applications
<UNIx67> super
<UNIx67> ah
<UNIx67> toll
<UNIx67> danke
<leszek> np
<UNIx67> 1000x schon gemacht
<apollo13> lol
<UNIx67> und jetzt muss ich eine datei erstellen. VERKALKUNG. make file=?=befehl :-)
<UNIx67> grundlagen
<UNIx67> nur den befehl bitte
<UNIx67> rm? löschen
<UNIx67> und erstellen?
<_moep_> touch
<UNIx67> ups
<UNIx67> ok
<UNIx67> wenn ich einen starter für tor-browser erstelle, dann local, oder? im home-verzeichnis?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<kubine> koegs: Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<UNIx67> oder mit root-rechten, wie der firefox
<UNIx67> da bin ich gerade :-)
<koegs> steht da irgendwo was von root?
<UNIx67> bei namens-benennung JA
<nagetier> UNIx67, sei mit sudo -s vorsichtig :)
<UNIx67> zitat: Sollen die Einstellungen systemweit gelten, so erstellt man diese Datei unter /usr/share/applications
<koegs> und was möchtest du?
<UNIx67> nagetier: ok. bin denke ich vorsichtig genug
<UNIx67> koegs: Starter für Tor-browser erstellen.
<koegs> -.-
<koegs> für dich oder global
<koegs> dann machst du entweder das eine oder das andere
<UNIx67> so wie beim firefox, wenn sinnvoll
<apollo13> wenn du eh der einzige user bist ins homedir
<UNIx67> wenn nicht dann eben lokal
<UNIx67> ok
<apollo13> dann hast das zeugs im backup auch dabei… wer macht schon von /usr backups :þ
<UNIx67> apollo13: die frage ist: was ist backup... noch nie im leben gemacht :-) 
<UNIx67> ok. also local.
<UNIx67> danke :-)
<apollo13> kein backup aber mit sudo rumspielen, toll
<UNIx67> ich ziehe mich zurück :-) besser so. sonst droht bei mir ubuntu-fukushima :-) 
<UNIx67> touch /.local/share/applications/TOR.desktop
<UNIx67> antwort : touch: »/.local/share/applications/TOR“ kann nicht berührt werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<UNIx67> wollte datei tor.desktop erstellen
<UNIx67> touch /.local/share/applications/TOR.desktop
<nagetier> UNIx67, /.local/share/applications gibt es nicht
<UNIx67> ~/.local/share/applications/tor.desktop
<UNIx67> besser?
<nagetier> UNIx67, wird touch jetzt fehlerfrei ausgeführt?
<UNIx67> ja
<UNIx67> :-)
<UNIx67> es lag an der raupe...
<UNIx67> an dem winzig kleinem DING:-)
<UNIx67> und die datei ist sichtbar. super.
<nagetier> :)
<bekks> Raupe?
<koegs> er meint die tilde
<bekks> Ah. 
<UNIx67> ma-TILDE=RAUPE. :-) sorry. eigene sprachliche entwicklung ohne Copy-Rights.
<UNIx67> also Leute. für heute genug. vieleicht am donnerstag bin mit erstllung des starters fertig. bist dahin MfG UNIx67 :-)
<UNIx67> eigentlich wollte ich den script in das verzeichnis ~/.local/share/applications kopieren. dann mit tor icon versorgen und abfeuern=starten.
<UNIx67> es ist misslungen :-(
<koegs> zuviel prosa, zu wenig fakten
<koegs> nopaste des starter wäre sinnvoller...
<UNIx67> koegs: bekks weiß bescheid :-)
<koegs> was kann der bekks dafür O.o
<koegs> üblichweise wird der support hier geleistet und auch ein nopaste hier veröffentlicht
<_moep_> und ich dachte bekks _ist_ der support ;)
<UNIx67> er wollte mich motivieren, er hat sich aber verkalkuliert, was meinen wissensstand anbetrifft
<UNIx67> die sache ist janz einfach
<bekks> Du scheinst da Dinge absichtlich falsch zu verstehen.
<bekks> Du versteifst dich darauf herumzulabern anstatt Fakten zu liefern.
<UNIx67> ACHTUNG FAKTEN
<UNIx67> tor browser heruntergeladen
<bekks> Lass diesen Scheiss sein, und liefere Fakten.
<UNIx67> extrahiert
<bekks> Leg einen Starter in ~/.local/share/applications an, anstatt irgendwas dorthin zu kopieren oder sonstwas.
<bekks> Dafür erklärt man Dir Dinge, damit Du sie auch tust, und nicht, um irgendwas anderes zu tun.
<UNIx67> im Verzeichnis tor-browser befinden sich: 1. verzeichnis BROWSER +2. starter tor browser (als skript)
<bekks> Völlig egal.
<bekks> Leg einen Starter in ~/.local/share/applications an.
<UNIx67> ich möchte diesen sccript in einen starter verwandeln
<bekks> Das "Starter Skript" ist kein Starter der nach ~/.local/share/applications gehört.
<bekks> Du kannst nicht magisch irgendwas verwandeln.
<UNIx67> mach ich doch die ganze zeit
<bekks> Nee.
<bekks> Du versuchst das Script nach ~/.local/share/applications zu kopieren. Das ist NICHT: "einen Starter anlegen".
<UNIx67> ok. verstanden.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<kubine> bekks: Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<UNIx67> also im verzeichnis /home/fnord/.local/share/applications ein leeres dokument erstellt, namens tor.desktop. richtig?
<UNIx67> bis dahin bin ich worgedrungen.
<bekks> Und dann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien lesen.
<kubine> bekks: Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<UNIx67> dann habe ich das doku ausführbar gemacht.
<bekks> Ein leeres Dokument auszuführen ist VÖLLIG sinnfrei.
<bekks> Lies den Artikel. Jetzt.
<UNIx67> in 2 stunden habe ich mein flug nach berlin. ich werde in der kurzen zeit den artikel mir zur brust nehmen. versprochen.
<_moep_> UNIx67: touch legt ein leeres dokument an mit NIX drin. du fragtest vorhin nach dem anlegen nicht nach dem einfügen einer konfiguration
<bekks> Für den Artikel brauchst du 5 Minuten.
<UNIx67> _moep_: du kannst sehen wie doof die windoof leute sind
<bekks> Es heisst "Windows". Und es ist VÖLLIG egal, ob die doof sind oder nicht. Für Dich gilt: Lies den Artikel und leg den Starter an.
<UNIx67> _moep_: bequem wie schifferschei.... ich hab jede menge wut auf mich...
<UNIx67> bekks: ich verspreche Dir dass am Donnerstag der starter funktioniert. jetzt muss ich packen. Danke.
<bekks> Deine Versprechen interessieren mich nicht.
<UNIx67> und danke an die, die jede menge geduld aufbringen, um mir know-how zu vermitteln. alle anfang ist schwer :-)
<UNIx67> bis dann LEUTE. danke noch mal. ciao.
<nagetier> Wenn man im Laufe der nächsten Monate auf 15.04 upgraden möchte, sollte man dann heute eher 14.04.2 oder 14.10 aus verwenden?
<nagetier> -aus
<k1l_> du kannst nicht von 14.04 zu 15.04 gehen
<k1l_> du musst immer erst zu 14.10 aktualisieren
<nagetier> stimmt, also wäre der eine Sprung von 14.10 aus angebrachter?
<k1l_> und denk dran, dass du dann immer alle 6 monate aktualisieren musst
<nagetier> hm.. ja, das ist schon zu bedenken
<bekks> DAher würde ich bei 14.04 bleiben, was bis 2019 Support hat.
<nagetier> Ja, ok.. wird so gemacht, danke.
<michel___> mahlzeit :)
<michel___> weis jemadn wie der dateibrowser unter ubuntu heisst?
<k1l_> nautilus
<k1l_> (wenn du ubuntu mit unity oder gnome shell nutzt)
<michel___> ja danke
<michel___> nutze i3
<michel___> und eigentlich mc aber ab und an ist ein grafischer dateiexplorer doch ganz nett :)
<koegs> nautilus ist bei unity standard, thunar bei xubuntu und pcmanfm bei lubuntu
<valon_> hi
<valon_> [ daswort      ] [ i_ron           ] [ pog             ] [ ujjain       ] 
<valon_> 13:16 [ dbck         ] [[ daswort      ] [ i_ron           ] [ pog             ] [ ujjain       ] 
<valon_> 13:16 [ dbck         ] [[ daswort      ] [ i_ron           ] [ pog             ] [ ujjain       ] 
<valon_> 13:16 [ dbck         ] [[ daswort      ] [ i_ron           ] [ pog             ] [ ujjain       ] 
<ujjain> hi
<koegs> valon_: was wird das?
<valon_> bin neu hier kann mir jemand eine einführung geben ?
<valon_> sorry 
<sash_> valon_: http://oswaldism.de/chat/irceinfuehrung/
<kubine> sash_: Title: kai 'oswald' seidler - IRC - Eine möglichst kurze Einführung (at oswaldism.de)
<valon_> danke#
<nagetier> Ich kann mich nicht per SSH auf ein entferntes System aufschalten. Vom selben Subnetz aus klappt alles, auch ein abschalten der FW hilft nicht.. kann da jemand helfen? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10706303/
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<geser> nagetier: ein Ping aus dem fremden Netz auf das System geht?
<nagetier> geser, ja
<dasjoe> Irgendwas in den Serverlogs?
<nagetier> hm, moment..
<nagetier> dasjoe, kann da nichts entdecken
<nagetier> auch wurde an der /etc/ssh/sshd_config nichts geändert
<jokrebel> ach und es ging schon mal?
<nagetier> jokrebel, ich kann mich derzeit verbinden, aber nur vom selben Subnetz aus
<nagetier> und ssh -vvv sieht so aus als würde es auch zum Server vordringen können
<geser> nagetier: der Pastebin ist ein ssh aus dem fremden Netz?
<geser> da ist auch ein ^C drin, hast du das abgebrochen oder hat sich ssh von selbst beendet?
<nagetier> geser, das pastebin ist aus dem fremden Netz, und ich musste das abbrechen, da kann man sonst auch Minuten warten.
<geser> hmm
<nagetier> auch die Routen stimmen, beide Endgeräte lassen sich aus den jeweils unterschiedlichen Netzen per ping erreichen
<nagetier> kitty, unter windows, ebenfalls im fremden Netz, kann sich auch nicht verbinden
<geser> ich habe schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass GSSAPIAuthentication schonmal für eine Verzögerung beim Login sorgt, aber das sollte keine Minuten ausmachen
<nagetier> mich wundert dieses Stehenbleiben, ohne wirkliche Fehlermeldung
<geser> fragt das ssh nicht nach einer Bestätigung des fremden Hostkeys? ich frage da dort ein "load_hostkeys: loaded 0 keys" zu lesen ist
<nagetier> geser, das kam nie soweit, den erwarte ich ja
<jokrebel> nagetier: Also kann man darus schließen, dass es zum anderen Subnetz noch nie ging?
<geser> hmm, ich wüsste jetzt nicht wieso er nicht fragen sollte. Hast du mal probiert die known_hosts von einem System zu nutzen, wo es geht (also den Eintrag kopieren)?
<nagetier> geser, ich hatte die known_host gelöscht und auch neu und leer angelegt
<bekks> DNS Auflösung könnte für die Verzögerung sorgen, Routing für den Fehlschlag, sshd config für den Fehlschlag.
<nagetier> bekks, DNS kann ich ausschließen, da ja eine IP verwendet wird
<nagetier> routing steht auch, wenn ich das so richtig interpretiere
<nagetier> und sshd config eigentlich auch, da es aus dem selben Subnetz funktioniert und auch nicht spezielles für ein Subnetz eingestellt wurde
<bekks> ssh machre ReverseDNS.
<bekks> *macht
<bekks> zumindest kann man das einstellen.
<bekks> Ist der SSH Zugriff von allen Netzen aus erlaubt?
<nagetier> bekks, wie gesagt, sshd_config ist unangefasst, /etc/hosts.allow und /etc/hosts.deny ist nicht gesetzt
<bekks> Hast Du mal ssh -vvv angeworfen?
<nagetier> Ja, siehe bitte meinen paste
<nagetier> auch ist es egal ob das Zeil ein frisch aufgesetztes Debian 7 oder ein Ubuntu 15.04 ist, die Meldung von ssh -vvv ist identisch.
<nagetier> *Ziel
<bekks> Rechner in dem einen Netz sind per SSH nicht erreichbar?
<nagetier> bekks, der Server ist aus dem selben Netz erreichbar
<bekks> Routing passt?
<nagetier> bin da per SSH aufgeschaltet.. sollte, ja, denn ein ping funktioniert in beide Richtungen.
<bekks> HAst Du Dir das Routing angesehen, oder glaubst du nur dass es passt, weil ping funktioniert? :)
<nagetier> ich sehe es mir jetzt nochmal an :)
<nagetier> hm.. auf dem Router selber stimmt es
<nagetier> muss die Clienten mal kontrollieren
<nagetier> ne, hier ist der Wurm drin.. danke, ich melde mich wieder
<geser> bekks: laut pastebin ist der andere SSH-Server erreichbar (Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_6.7p1 Debian-3)
<nagetier> ja, das verstehe ich auch nicht
<nagetier> *args*, ok.. es lag an der fehlenden statischen Route auf dem Clienten.. also muss über die default Route, welche auf einen anderen Router zeigt, der Weg zum Server gezeigt worden sein, ließ sich aber wohl so nicht vollständig abarbeiten..
<nagetier> Okay, danke Euch.. läuft :)
<nagetier> es sind noch Frage offen und sollten geklärt werden, aber die gehören hier nicht hin ;)
<bekks> Eine davon hört sich nach "wtf?" an :)
<dontknowanything> hallo zusammen. Ich nutze gerade Virtualbox unter Ubuntu 14.10. Habe die serielle Schnittstelle aktiviert und starte mit einem eingesteckten USB-zu-Seriell Wandler die Virtuelle Box. Dann kommt die Meldung: Cannot open host device '/dev/ttyUSB0' for read/write access. Check the permissions of that device ('/bin/ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0'):
<bekks> JA, dein User hat wohl keinen Schreib-/Lese-Zugriff auf die Schnittstelle (alls auf dem Host).
<dontknowanything> crw-rw-rw- 1 root dialout 188, 0 Mär 30 15:11 /dev/ttyUSB0  ist die Ausgabe des Befehles.
<bekks> Und in welchen Gruppen bist du Mitglied?
<dontknowanything> ich habe dann gelesen, das ein sudo chmod 666 /dev/ttyUSBx helfen soll.
<bekks> Das ist Nonsens.
<bekks> Denn das Device hat bereits 666.
<bekks> In welchen Gruppen bist Du Mitglied?
<dontknowanything> wie stelle ich das fest?
<bekks> "id" im Terminal.
<dontknowanything> danke
<dontknowanything> uid=1000(adminbahr) gid=1000(adminbahr) Gruppen=1000(adminbahr),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<dontknowanything> allerdings ist das das admin konto, normal bin ich user...
<bekks> Dann ist diese Ausgabe sinnfrei.
<bekks> In welchen Gruppen ist der User Mitglied, der Virtualbox ausführt?
<dontknowanything> zunächst in den gleiche gruppen
<bekks> Was ist die Ausgabe von "id" des Users, der Virtualbox ausführt?
<koegs> hast du den USB-Wandler an den Guest durchgereicht oder willst du das über die serielle Schnittstelle von Virtualbox machen?
<dontknowanything> koegs, bisher die serielle Schnittstelle, ich glaube allerdings, das ich dann den Wandler nicht abziehen darf bis windows verlassen wurde. Gerne würde ich den USB Wandler durchreichen.
<dontknowanything> bekks, es ist genau das gleiche
<dontknowanything> bekks, ausser das uid=1001 usw.  sein wird. (den User gibt es noch  nicht!) Das Problem besteht jetzt!
<bekks> Wenn es den User nicht gibt, wie führst du dann Virtualbox aus?
<dontknowanything> koegs, bekks, gerne würde ich den USB-Wandler unter VBox einstöpseln und (NUR) dort nutzen. So dass sich die Windows-Meßsoftware selbst den COM-Port und so weiter suchen könnte
<dontknowanything> koegs, bekks, allerdings wir das Kabel nicht erkannt bzw. es erscheint keine Reaktion auf das einstecke des selben.
<bekks> Wenn Du was genau tust?
<dontknowanything> bekks, Standard Einstellung der VBox. Start des Gastsystems (windows7). Start der (Meß-)Software auf dem Gast. Einstecken des USB-SeriellAdapters. Aktivieren des Menüpunktes - "Verbinden mit COMx"
<dontknowanything> bekks, dann Auswahl von COM1, COM2 oder COM3 je nachdem wo das Kabel erkannt wurde. 
<dontknowanything> bekks, SO funktioniert das jedenfalls auf dem Windows Rechner.
<bekks> Auf dem Linuxrechner kann das so nicht funktionieren, wenn du eigentlich den USB Adapter an die VM durchreichen willst.
<bekks> Dann musst du den USB Adapter auch durchreichen.
<dontknowanything> bekks, koegs, für das durchreichen der USB-Schnittstellen finde ich nur Anleitungen für Sticks, HDD und CD-RomLaufwerke. Alles Geräte, die sich nach dem Anstöpseln aktiv bemerkbar machen, und auch unter dem Gast Windows sichtbar sind.
<dontknowanything> bekks, gerne würde ich das tun, nur wie?
<bekks> In dem Du eine USB Filter Regel anlegst, die das USB Gerät an die VM durchreicht,
<dontknowanything> in Ubuntu oder in VBox -
<bekks> In VBox.
<dontknowanything> bekks, kennst Du das? Oder ist das der falsche Channel? Muß ich da in diese USB-Maske die Werte von lsusb eintragen?
<bekks> Ich kenne "das". Ja, du musst die USB ID dort eintragen.
<dontknowanything> bekks, wo bekomme ich in dem USB-Fenster denn einen Port her? Dort trage ich Hersteller-ID, Produkt-ID, usw. ein und unten steht Port.?
<bekks> Trag nur die Hersteller- und PRodukt-ID ein.
<dontknowanything> bekks, einen Namen vergebe ich auch....
<bekks> Ja.
<dontknowanything> bekks, dann starte ich die VM?
<sdgdfgfdsg> you hack my server ok samp.bmhp.net:7777 hack me hehhe
#ubuntu-de 2015-03-31
<leszek> na toll ubuntu macht mal wieder btrfs am arsch. Hoffentlich kriegen die das mit systemd endlich hin, den rechner abzuschalten wenn das teil nichts mehr schreibt auf die platte
<koegs> systemd und btrfs klingt für mich nicht nach einer kombi, die ich auf meinem produktiven system haben möchte
<jokrebel> und ranten hat auch nichts mit Support zu tun
<leszek> sry musste raus. Problem behoben. Als Referenz: Einen älteren Kernel booten und mount -o recovery hängt dann nicht und kann das btrfs reparieren
<michel_> guten morgen
<bekks> Vor allem ist systemd keine Wunderwaffe dagegen ein OS abzuschalten solange das FS noch Daten schreibt. Das Ganze klingt eher nach einem kaputten Kernel und nicht nach einem btrfs-spezifischen Problem.
<leszek> bekks: es gibt seit jahren einen bug in upstart der beim herunterfahren, dass dateisystem nicht ordentlich unmountet
<bekks> Hast du einen Bugreport dazu parat?
<jokrebel> leszek: Weswegen brtfs wohl unter anderem immer noch als "Stabil: noch nicht veröffentlicht" in Wikipedia steht. Aber muss jeder selber wissen, was er als Produktivsystem betreibt.
<leszek> bekks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1073433
<kubine> leszek: Title: Bug #1073433 “Ext4 corruption associated with shutdown of Ubuntu...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<leszek> jokrebel: ich nutze btrfs produktiv seit 2 jahren ohne probleme
<jokrebel> anscheinend nicht
<bekks> btrfs wird als stabil angesehen, aber definitiv nicht für den Profuktivbetrieb empfohlen.  Und dein Bug hat am 12.04.2014 einen Fix erhalten.
<leszek> jokrebel: mein fehler war es ubuntu zu booten und das btrfs dateisystem einzubinden und nicht anzumounten vor dem shutdown
 * sash_ ist ja letztens erst nach einigen Instabilitäten von btrfs leider wieder zurück zu ext4
<leszek> bekks: ich seh keinen bugfix für upstart. Da stehts immer noch auf confirmed
<leszek> vielleicht liegts auch am Kernel. Bisher hatte ich nur LTS Kernel mit btrfs verwendet 
<leszek> aber opensuse nutzt den gleichen kernel und hatte das problem nicht
<jokrebel> jaja - aber es liegt keinesfalls am brtfs
<leszek> doch an btrfs liegts auch
<leszek> es sollte immer mountbar sein mit -o recovery
<leszek> und sollte nie so kaputt gehen, dass man es nicht mehr mounten kann
 * jokrebel hat seit Jahrzehnten mit ext3 und ext4 keine Probleme dieser Art. Aber wie gesagt muss das jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, ob er das (immer noch nicht als ofiziell stabil bezeichnete) brtfs tatsächlich produktiv einsetzen will. Nur dann halt nicht auf ubuntu oder upstart schimpfen sonder fair bleiben.
 * leszek hält sich immer für fair. Das Upstart Problem von nicht richtig unmounten beim shutdown ist ja kein Problem dass man auf andere schieben könnte. Zugegebenerweise hätte ext4 einfach nen fsck.ext4 laufen lassen beim nächsten boot und gut wäre es, aber viele funktionen von btrfs fehlen einfach bei ext4 und werden manchmal einfach benötigt, wenn man viel rumcodet und testet
<sash_> leszek: Das Problem mit dem nicht Unmounten hatte ich unter Arch auch einmal, habe dann ein Livesystem geladen, sauber gemountet und umountet und dann gings wieder. btrfs.fsck wollte da auch nicht.
<bekks> Triaged - Fixed. Der referenzierte Bug ist ein Metabug, und alle Bugs auf die verwiesen wurde sind geschlossen.
<sash_> Metabug… *schauder*
<leszek> sash_: das hatte ich ja versucht, aber das mount hing einfach
<leszek> nach 3 stunden hab ich dann aufgegeben. Ich denke selbst wenn da ein recovery lief im hintergrund oder so sollte es bei 2 GB nicht so lange dauern
<sash_> Das war für mich jedenfalls die Schockerfahrung, die mich zurück zu ext4 trieb.
<sash_> Auch wenn ich das mit der Kompression und der SSD-Optimierung unter btrfs ganz toll finde, erstmal soll der Kram nur zuverlässig meine Daten speichern.
<sash_> Und zuverlässig booten.
<jokrebel> leszek: Es mag ja sein, dass btrfs viel Potential hat was Du auch dringend benötigst. Es deshalb im Supportkanal so hinzustellen als wäre es _das_ Filsystem und schon _so_ superausgreift und alles was da schiefläuft läge ja an upstart und ubuntu gibt mir leider ein zu schiefes Bild wieder. Und dies möchte ich dem ein oder anderen hier mitlesendem Linux-neuling ersparen. Ich rate deshalb nochmals dem
<jokrebel> Normalanwender zu ext3 und ext4.
<sash_> Wieso ext3?
<leszek> ja das würde ich auch machen. Normalanwender brauchen meist die spezialfeatures von btrfs nicht bzw. wissen eigentlich noch nicht was btrfs so leisten kann. 
<leszek> ich würde neben der ext familie aber auch xfs als empfohlen für normalanwender hinzufügen
<sash_> Das Design von XFS hat im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Dateisystemen auch Nachteile: In aktuellen Implementierungen ist es nicht möglich, ein XFS-Dateisystem zu verkleinern. Gelöschte Dateien sind nicht wiederherstellbar. Wegen des verzögerten Schreibens von Daten sind Datenverluste bei aktuell geöffneten Dateien bei einem Systemabsturz (z. B. Stromausfall) möglicherweise größer als bei anderen Dateisystemen
<sash_> Gut, das mit den gelöschten Dateien haben wir unter ext4 auch
<sash_> ext* iirc
<leszek> sash_: der text zu xfs ist nicht mehr aktuell fürchte ich. Redhat und opensuse sowie weitere große server systeme und filmproduktionen unter anderem setzen xfs ein. Natürlich hilft hier im professionellen Einsatz immer ein Backup und dafür gibts bei xfs ein extra tool, dass snapshots vom dateisystem machen kann (also ne einfache backup möglichkeit). xfs ist aber besonders in sachen skalierbarkeit deutlich besser
<leszek> verkleinern des dateisystems wird aber nicht unterstützt das ist korrekt
<bekks> Der Text zu XFS ist sehr aktuell.
<bekks> XFS chached weit mehr im RAM als andere FS, und daher ist ein Stromausfall auch wesentlich kritischer.
<leszek> bei der aktuellsten xfs version ist das standardmäßig auf dem niveau von ext4
<jokrebel> Ich find es absolut irreführend im Supportkanal über andere Dateisystem zu diskutieren. Auf einem produktiv genutztem Ubuntu hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Wer es testen mag solle das tun, aber nicht öffentlich in Kanälen diskutieren in denen auch jede Menge Neulinge (und welche die meinen es vielleicht nicht mehr zu sein) mitlesen.
<bekks> Diskutieren sollte man das schon, auf jeden Fall. Aber man sollte ganz klar dazusagen, wie das eingesetzt werden sollte.
<bekks> Wie sollte man als Neuling sonst davon erfahren, dass man ggf. sinnvollerweise ein anderes FS verwenden sollte, z.B. aus Gründen der Skalierbarkeit.
<tmebis> fand ich jetzt auch interessant wie die Diskussion weitergeht
<UNIx67> bekks: erstellung des startes gescheitert :-( und mir ist gänzlich unbekannt, wo ich NICHT aufgepasst habe
<UNIx67> ist der codec-paket in der kompletten installation dabei, oder muss er immer separat nachinstalliert werden?
<k1l_> was hat denn die konsultation des wiki.ubuntuusers.de ergeben?
<bekks> UNIx67: Wenn Du uns jetzt noch sagen würdest, wovon Du da zusammenhangslos redest, bestünde eine hinreichend gute Aussicht auf die Chance, Dir auch helfen zu können.
<UNIx67> bekks: erstellung des starters für den script---->tor-browser
<k1l_> was hat wo mit welchem error nicht geklappt?
<k1l_> "mein auto ist kaputt" - "was ist genua kaputt?" - "mein auto ist kaputt"  so kommen wir hier nicht weiter
<UNIx67> k1l_: lt. linux-chip-zeitschrift NACHINSTALLIEREN, obwohl ich mich frage, weshalb die notwendigkeit dafür besteht, wenn ich kommpette installation durchgeführt.
<UNIx67> k1l_: habe.
<k1l_> UNIx67: was willst du denn jetzt reparieren? die codecs oder das tor browser script?
<k1l_> und warum um gottes willen guckst du nicht ins wiki.ubuntuusers.de sondern auf chip?
<UNIx67> k1l_: das 1. war eine feststellung an beki:-)
<k1l_> !tor > UNIx67 
<UNIx67> k1l_: das 2. eine frage an alle
<kubine> UNIx67: Informationen zu Tor finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor
<k1l_> das liest du dir jetzt mal durch, da sind auch seiten zur installation verlinkt.
<koegs> laut packages.ubuntu.com gibt es kein "der codec-paket"
<UNIx67> koegs: danke.
<k1l_> und wenn du damit dem lesen fertig bist (lesen heisst nicht nur nach den terminal befehlen überfliegen sondern wirklich lesen und verstehen was du da machst) dann liest du dir das hier zu den codecs
<k1l_> !codecs > UNIx67 
<kubine> UNIx67: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<bekks> UNIx67: Feststellungen sind mir Schnurz, ich merke mir hier definitiv nicht die Lebensgeschichte und Verwandschafteverhältnisse jedes Users. Stell konkrete Fragen, dann kann Dir geholfen werden. Sonst nicht. Meinerseits ist das die allerletzte Ansage zu dem Thema an Dich. Hälst Du Dich nicht daran, werde ich deine Anfragen ignorieren. Mir reichts.
<UNIx67> bekks: ja wohl
<UNIx67> codecs auf dem system drauf. tortzdem bekomme ich die fehler-meldung: der film kann nicht gelesen werden (unter VIDEOS)
<UNIx67> ubuntu 14.04 LTS 2
<UNIx67> 64 bit
<koegs> einfach VLC nehmen
<UNIx67> koegs: netzwerk zugriff regel geht bei vlc zu weit, oder? was meinst Du?
<UNIx67> koegs: medien infos automatisch abrufen
<jokrebel> das machen viele Player um Dir dann zB. für eine Audio-CD gleich die Liedtitel und Texte präsentieren zu können.
<UNIx67> jokrebel: danke
<jokrebel> UNIx67: CDDB ist das Stichwort dazu
<UNIx67> vlc installiert. auf cd wird hörbar zugegriffen. film wird nicht gestartet.
<apollo13> dann schau ins logfile
<UNIx67> apollo13: für mich kosmisch unmöglich. wo muss ich hingucken? sorry:-)
<apollo13> kA, ich geh jetzt nicht vlc aufmachen damit ich dir nachschau hinter welchem menüpunkt sich das log verbirgt
<UNIx67> apollo13: danke!
<tmebis> UNIx67, STRG + M
<tmebis> UNIx67, verbosity auf 'debug' stellen
<UNIx67> tmebis: :-) muss intensivst nachdenken...
<UNIx67> tmebis: bin gespannt
<UNIx67> tmebis: kein erfolg. soweit ich mich errinnere, wurde das problem mit irgendeine zusätzlichen codec installation beseitigt.
<UNIx67> wofür ist Paket libavcodec-extra-53 zuständig?
<tmebis> UNIx67, 'Libav codec library (additional codecs)'
<UNIx67> tmebis: nachinstalliert: geht nicht :-(
<dsifhsdkk> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? ich versuche mit unison einen ordner auf nem server mit einem lokalen ordner zu synchronisieren. das problem: einige dateinamen(datei auf dem server) sind zu lang und können nicht kopiert werden. habe die datein mit gleicher ordnerstrukture von nem DebianPC mit unison auf den server gesynct und wollte sie jetzt mit unison vom server auf meinen Ubuntu/Mint PC holen, aber da meckert er wegen der dateinamen.
<UNIx67> tmebis: BINGO :-)
<UNIx67> tmebis: das hat gefehlt. keine ahnung was das ist, aber immer hin: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<UNIx67> tmebis: jetzt startet sowohl VIDEOS als auch VLC :-)
<vitus> Mahlzeit, ich habe eine frage zum nginx, der hat ja normalerweise den benutzer www-data als lieferknecht, kann ich den benutzer für verschiedene seiten ändern? Reicht es da den neuen Benutzer der gruppe www-data zuzufügen? geht es vielleicht auch ohne Hinzufügen zur Gruppe www-data?
<k1l_> UNIx67: tja, hättest du mal den verlinken wiki artikel über codecs gelesen, wärst du schon sehr viel länger auf die lösung gekommen.
<geser> vitus: was ich so auf die Schnelle finden konnte, ist das mit nginx nicht möglich. Alle Seiten werden unter dem gleichen Benutzer (www-data) ausgeliefert
<geser> ich weiß aber, dass sowas mit Apache2 und dem ITK-Worker (apache2-mpm-itk bzw. libapache2-mpm-itk) möglich ist (jeden vHost mit einem eigenen Benutzer laufen lassen)
<vitus> geser: danke, ich bin gerade am versuchen, das über socks zu lösen, geht vielleicht doch
<vitus> geser: den benutzer hat fpm fedenfalls schonmal gefressen 28886  0.0  0.4  22152  4520 ?        S    15:00   0:00 php-fpm: pool vitus
<dsifhsdkk> hat keiner nen tip bzgl. meines dateinamen problems?
<vitus> dsifhsdkk: keine peilung ich hab'
<ring0> !mint > dsifhsdkk
<kubine> dsifhsdkk: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<stevieh> wo steht denn das in der ubuntu config, ob die hwclock utc oder localtime ist?
<stevieh> ah, /etc/default/rcS
<zy3pD> Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu 14.04: Bei jedem Start wird das Grub-Bootmenü angezeigt und bleibt dann auch stehen bis ich Enter drücke, die /etc/default/grub: http://dpaste.com/3VCAVQ5
<kubine> zy3pD: Title: dpaste: 3VCAVQ5 (at dpaste.com)
<Frickelpit> zy3pD: ändere mal GRUB_TIMEOUT auf eine höhere zahl und führe im anschluss ein sudo update-grub durch
<zy3pD> ok bin dann gleich wieder da 
<zy3pD> Frickelpit, hat leider nicht funktioniert ... mit 0 genauso wenig
<Frickelpit> zy3pD: dann setze GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET auf false, damach erneut update-grub durchlaufen lassen
<zy3pD> ok w8
<zy3pD> Frickelpit, hat auch nicht geholfen
<zy3pD> Ich hab die Installation mit LUKS verschlüsselt, also auch mit LVM ... hat das evtl was zu sagen?
<Frickelpit> zy3pD: ok, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, nutze kein grub
<jokrebel> ich utz keine Verschlüsselung...
<jokrebel> +n
<xubuntu04w> Hallo, kann mir jemand bei der Installation von Xubuntu auf einem älteren Win XP Pc helfen?
<xubuntu04w> Jemand nicht gerade afk hier? :)
<jokrebel> bestimmt einige
<xubuntu04w> naja es hält sich in Grenzen
<xubuntu04w> kannst du mir denn ein wenig dabei helfen xubuntu auf meinen XP Laptop zu machen?
<xubuntu04w> Ich würde das ganze gerne einmal ausprobierne
<_moep_> cd rein und los gehts
<xubuntu04w> ich habe keine CD sondern habe mir xubuntu gerade  heruntergeladen und auf einem stick verschoben
<jokrebel> xubuntu04w: Metafragen sind meist nicht zielführend. Nur weil da drauf keiner antwortet, heißt das nicht, dass nicht jemand mitliest der für Dein Problem eine Lösung hätte.
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: was hält dich davon ab es zu installieren?
<xubuntu04w> Nun ich weiß nicht wie ich es installieren kann?
<Frickelpit> xubuntu04w: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xubuntu_Installation/Desktop-CD sehr gut dokumentierte Installation mit Bildern.
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Desktop-CD › Xubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> usbstick rein, booten und los?
<xubuntu04w> Ich habe extra die Version genommen die den Fenstermodus verwendet
<jokrebel> xubuntu04w: Rechner bootfähig machen von USB (im BIOS) und los gehts ;-)
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: hast du es denn mal probiert? wo ist das problem?
<xubuntu04w> Okay genau dieser Schritt fehlt mir, wie mache ich das?
<xubuntu04w> Wie boote ich von dem USB Stick im Bios?
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: meistens ist es so eingestellt, dass er eh von usb bootet.
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: oder du drückst die taste, die angezeigt wird oder im handbuch steht, mit der man das boot-menü aufrufen kann. dann kannst du auswählen ob er von cd, von hdd oder von usb booten soll
<xubuntu04w> Also ich habe die Datei einfach auf einen USB Stick geschoben - das ist ausreichend?
<BlackMage> xubuntu04w: du meinst die ISO?
<xubuntu04w> ja
<BlackMage> nein das ist nicht ausreichend
<xubuntu04w> Dann habe ich das ganze missverstanden. Was muss ich mit der Datei dann tun?
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: nein.
<dkessel> xubuntu04w: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> dkessel: Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB  schau mal diesen artikel an. er erklärt es und gibt auch für windows ein tool an
<xubuntu04w> danke
<k1l_> das ist quasi ein programm was das äquivalent zu "eine cd brennen" ist
<xubuntu04w> Wie groß muss die CD oder der USB Stick sein?
<k1l_> es muss eine dvd oder ein 2gb usb stick sein
<xubuntu04w> okay, daran könnte es liegen, danke.
<xubuntu04w> Kann ich, nachdem ich Linux dann installiert habe die Festplatte mit Windows etc. formatieren?
<ppq> kannst du machen
<ppq> das linux ist dann aber weg ;)
<xubuntu04w> Das heißt ich sollte erst den PC formatieren und dann auf den leeren PC Linux drauf machen?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> beim "ubuntu installieren" kannst du auswählen, dass er die ganze festplatte nutzen soll und somit wird eh alles gelöscht
<xubuntu04w> Okay, wunderbar - bei xubuntu wird es ja nicht anders sein nehme ich an.
<k1l_> je nachdem wie schwach die kiste ist würde ich sofort zu Lubuntu greifen
<xubuntu04w> 512mb Ram
<k1l_> da würde ich schon gucken direkt Lubuntu zu nehmen
<ppq> k1l_++
<xubuntu04w> naja in den Listen schien Xubuntu gut darauf zu laufen
<xubuntu04w> Ich probiers nun einfach mal aus. Aber vielen Dank jetzt schon einmal :)
<gimp3> halloo :)
<gimp3> ich hab da ein kleines problem mit sed
<mrkramps> gimp3, müsstest du jetzt erläutern
<gimp3> jep
<gimp3> ich will schlicht ab einer bestimmten zeile alle restlichen zeilen des dokumentes löschen
<gimp3> leider muss diese bestimmte zeile variabel sein
<gimp3> und sed '$a,$d' /pfad/datei funktioniert leider irgendwie nicht
<mrkramps> was ist $a?
<mrkramps> bash variable?
<gimp3> und '"$a",$d' /pfad/datei auch nicht
<gimp3> jep 
<gimp3> vorher kommt dann sowas wie a=5
<mrkramps> sed "/$a,$d" FILE
<gimp3> mehr oder minder
<mrkramps> mit single quotes erkennt $a nicht als variabel
<mrkramps> du solltest dann allerdings auch keine variabel $d im script definieren!
<gimp3> ich bekomm leider ne fehlermeldung
<gimp3> ich wollte mit $ die letzte zeile des dokumentes ansteuern
<mrkramps> ich hab das 'n slash vergessen
<gimp3> und d als den löschbefehl
<mrkramps> sed "/$a/,$d" FILE
<gimp3> jetzt ist er irgendwie auf das komma nicht vorbereitet :) :
<gimp3> sed: -e Ausdruck #1, Zeichen 4: Unerwartetes `,'
<gimp3> wenn ich anstelle von $a eine zahl einsetze funktioniert es ja anstandslos
<gimp3> sed "5,$d" FILE macht das was es soll
<gimp3> bloß die variable, mmh
<gimp3> ich habs: sed "$a,$"d FILE funktioniert :)
<mrkramps> ok
<gimp3> danke aber trotzdem :) !
<gimp3> und noch n schönen abend !
<mrkramps> dir auch, weiterhin viel erfolg!
<xubuntu04w> Okay es klappt wegen etwas mit "pae" nicht - geht das dann mit dem neusten lubuntu oder brauche ich eine spezielle version?
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, kommt auf deine hardware an
<mrkramps> ggf. reicht die bootoption "forcepae"
<xubuntu04w> er schreibt, dass diese nicht ausgefürt werden kann
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: wenn das ding nichtmal pae hat, dann ist Lubuntu deine einzige chance da überhaupt ein benutzbares system zu bekommen
<xubuntu04w> Dann versuch ich´s einfach mal
<xubuntu04w> Leider muss ich nun nur wieder die ganze Version downloaden :/ - ich hab dem Ding einfach noch mehr zugetraut.
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, du hast bislang nichts über deine hardware erzählt
<mrkramps> so minimale informationen brauchen wir schon
<xubuntu04w> achso ja hier kommts: Intel Pentium M 1.8Ghz 791Mhz 512MB RAM
<Rochvellon> der müsste pae können
<mrkramps> der brauch nur forcepae, dann geht der
<Rochvellon> ^^
<mrkramps> aber nicht besonders rund mit xubuntu
<xubuntu04w> naja ich habe gerade Xubuntu gestartet mittels eines Sticks und der meinte das er nicht booten kann
<Rochvellon> jo, wäre eine überlegung wert, dem teil 2 gb zu spendieren
<Rochvellon> jo, du musst forcepae als bottparameter übergeben
<xubuntu04w> ich denke nicht dass sich das lohnt... wollte den pc nur nutzen bis ich was für einen neuen über habe
<mrkramps> !Bootoptionen > xubuntu04w 
<kubine> xubuntu04w: Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<Rochvellon> denn der prozessor kann pae zeigt es aber nicht an
<xubuntu04w> also die sache ist die, wenn ich den pc starte erkennt er den usb stick nicht, nur wenn ich es im arbeitsplatz auswähle
<jokrebel> xubuntu04w: Mit 512MB kommt man nicht weit. Dies zu verdoppeln auf 1 GB (oder gar 2) bringt einiges.
<Rochvellon> xubuntu04w: lohnt sich auch nur, wenn du entweder diesen ram hast oder sehr günstig drankommen kannst
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, wer sagt denn, dass das gerät überhaupt von usb booten kann?
<xubuntu04w> ich möchte mit dem pc eigentlich nur mal linux ein wenig testen und mich dann bei meinem pc kauf entscheiden und ggf. ubuntu nutzen
<xubuntu04w> mit einem anderen stick 1gb konnte er ihn sehen, nur der war zu klein
<xubuntu04w> lediglich erscheint nun aber nicht der stick mit xubuntu in der auflistung
<xubuntu04w> ach muss ich das forcepae unter windows schon bevor ich linux starten will machen?
<Rochvellon> nein
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: siehe die erste antwort: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450400/install-lubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-non-pae-processor
<kubine> k1l_: Title: non pae - Install Lubuntu 14.04 LTS on a non-pae processor - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> das ist eine eigenart vom ubuntu-kernel, dass der nur noch pae unterstützt und bei deinem prozessor musst du dem kernel sagen, dass dieser pae kann, weil dieses nicht angezeigt wird, was jedoch der kernel von ubuntu vorraussetzt
<xubuntu04w> Ich kann aus irgendeinem Grund nicht eingreifen und den befehl schreiben
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: wobie genau?
<k1l_> was machst du, was klappt nicht, was für ein fehler gibts,.....
<xubuntu04w> also ich bin in der Virtual Box ... starte das ganze und ehe ich zugreifen kann oder irgendetwas tun kann kommt: ERROR: PAE is siabled on this Pentium M etc.
<k1l_> stop
<k1l_> du machst das alles in einer virtualbox?
<mrkramps> mit einem pentium M?!
<xubuntu04w> naja anders komme ich an den usb nicht ran
<mrkramps> mit 512 MB RAM!?
<xubuntu04w> :D
<k1l_> xubuntu04w: das ist zum scheitern verurteilt
<xubuntu04w> okay.... also muss ich den pc neu booten und es da machen?
<mrkramps> jau
<k1l_> also besorg dir einen 2gb usb stick oder eine dvd. vorher brauchen wir hier gar nicht weiter rumdoktern
<xubuntu04w> okay :D 
<mrkramps> und das lubuntu image
<k1l_> es gibt auch minimal installation, die auf einen kleineren usb passt. aber da denke ich das überfordert dich dann noch mehr
<xubuntu04w> also aufjedenfall lubuntu statt xubuntu?
<mrkramps> das lubuntu image geht auch auf 1GB
<Rochvellon> nimm lieber lubuntu
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, absolut!
<xubuntu04w> ok.
<k1l_> und versuch erst nicht das xubuntu image zu nutzen. mit 512mb ram ist das eine diashow nachher im betrieb. du hast eine lahme alte möhre da, also nimm auch die speczial version für lahme alte möhren
<xubuntu04w> habs gleich runtergeladen dann kann ich den usb erstellen
<Rochvellon> och, ich konnte mich mit xfce und 384 mb nicht wirklich beklagen, nur bei der installation war es eine qual, weil der sehr viel geswappt hatte :D
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, xfce oder xubuntu?
<mrkramps> vergiss es, wird offtopic :P
<xubuntu04w> also ich starte das ganze wähle den usb stick aus - die sprache
<xubuntu04w> aber wo kann ich nun meinen befehl eingeben?
<xubuntu04w> ich habe nie die gelegenheit
<k1l_> im übersichtsbildschirm
<k1l_> https://launchintolinux.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/lubuntu21.jpg   sollte so aussehen
<xubuntu04w> achso.... jetzt habe ich es kapiert! es klappt :D
<xubuntu04w> okay - wie werde ich nun noch an dieser stelle die überreste des xp computers los um die wenigen 30 gb festplatte zu bekommen?
<Rochvellon> einfach nachher bei dem installationsprogramm ganze platte auswählen und die platte wird von etwaigen überresten befreit
<k1l_> du wählst bei der partitionierung einfach "die ganze festplatte nutzen" aus. lubuntu regelt das dann
<xubuntu04w> okay. danke
<k1l_> einfach mal machen. das ist keine raketenwissenschaft :)
<xubuntu04w> aber jetzt läuft was - ich bin ja so aufgeregt :D
<xubuntu04w> eine kleine Frage noch -> verschlüsseln ?
<xubuntu04w> LVM ?
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, nein
<k1l_> wie du möchtest. ich persönlich mache weder noch. bei einem ersten versuch solltest du das vlt auch erstmal beides lassen
<mrkramps> und lass auch den autologin weg
<k1l_> das verkompliziert erstmal nur den prozess wenn man was reparieren muss
<Radhad> nabend
<Radhad> mal für so ganz blöde wie mich: wie convertiere ich ein video richtig aauf DVD größe?
<Radhad> z.B. H.264 in einem AVI Container
<xubuntu04w> naja ich lass das mal laufen, Gute Nacht und vielen DAnk
<k1l> Radhad: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring
<kubine> k1l: Title: DVD-Authoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Radhad> mir geht es mehr um die Auflösung, ich wollte für meine Kids Filme für einen Auto DVD Player nutzbar machen
<Radhad> aber 5 GB große Files in FullHD ist übertrieben für die Mini Auflösung des Geräts
<k1l> devede macht das automagisch
<Radhad> gut, dass ich nur Ubuntu Server nutze :)
<Radhad> deswegen frag ich ja bzgl. avconv
<Radhad> oh, in der eingangsfrage nicht erwähnt
<mrkramps> Radhad, dvdauthor ist ein befehlszeilenprogramm
<mrkramps> schau dir mal den link an
<Radhad> okay, ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass ich keine DVD VOB Dateien erstellen will, sondern eher die Auflösung wie bei einer DVD nutzen möchte
<mrkramps> Radhad, also herunterskalieren?
<Radhad> ich will nicht laufend DVDs wechseln (beim fahren doof) sondern per USB Stick abspielen
<k1l> Radhad: dann lies halt nach wie man mit avconv das ganze konvertiert. wir haben dir nur vorgeschlagen programme zu nutzen, die das schon automagisch machen.
<Radhad> k1l
<mrkramps> Radhad, wenn du für avconv nichts findest, such nach ffmpeg
<Radhad> ich les ja schon seit 3 stunden, daher frag ich ja hier nach
<mrkramps> der befehlssatz ist nicht mehr 100% deckungsgleich, aber noch immer zum größten teil
<Radhad> okay danke, ich glaube, das bringt mich erstmal weiter :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-01
<michel_> guten morgen
<tmebis> moin
<ub_umstieg> Guten tag Ubuntu14.04 Java Jdk  Frage Androidstudio benötigt java7JDK  Soll ich nur das oder gleich java8JDK installieren
<ub_umstieg> relese java8 ist ja erst für diesen monat ofiziell bei oracle
<k1l> was ist denn mit dem openjdk 7?
<ub_umstieg> androidstudio meint ich bräuchte das echte 
<k1l> dann nimm das 7er
<ub_umstieg> ok danke
<ub_umstieg> Noch eine Frage zu 14.04 und den fenstern kann man das abschalten das in der Topfensterleiste der namen angezeigt wird und erst beim Mouse over das Datei... menue
<ub_umstieg> Gleich  die datei Bearbeiten ... leiste
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Unity? Ja
<jokrebel> Man kann sie zurück ins Fenster holen
<ub_umstieg> 14.04 ist trusty oder hab ich das mit gnome  verwechselt
<ub_umstieg> jokrebel:  Am meisten nervt das unten keine taskleiste mehr ist in der man offene fenster sieht und direkt wählen kann
<jokrebel> sowohl die Ziffern aus auch der Name sagt noch nichts über den verwendeten Desktop
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Dann willst Du vielleicht einen anderen Desktop lieber nutzten.
<jokrebel> !desktops > ub_umstieg 
<kubine> ub_umstieg: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<ub_umstieg> unety
<k1l> dafür sind die offenen fenster jetzt links im launcher
<ub_umstieg> das mit den kleinene punkten ist mir schon aufgefallen 
<ub_umstieg> aber wie kann ich da einzelne anwählen 
<jokrebel> zb. Alt+TAB
<k1l> klick mal auf das icon, wo mehrere instanzen von offen sind
<ub_umstieg> Ah siehe Da 
<ub_umstieg> ok danke soweit immer gerne hier ! 
<kcalB1> Hallo Leutz, ich hab ein problem, ich hatte einen älteren Laptop mit BIOS und hatte auch schön eine Live-CD/USB erstellt mit Remastersys, nun ist de alte Laptop kaputt und da ich einen neuen Laptop habe wollte ich wieder von USB start und siehe da geht nicht (wegen U EFI) BIOS-UEFI ist umgestellt aber kann trotz allem nicht starten, nun habe ich gelesen, das ich USB auf VFAT formatieren solle und und und.... da ich aber nicht den Rechner neu aufsetzen wi
<kcalB1> ll, wollte ich freagen wie ich es anstellen kann das ich doch irgend wie von USB starten kann (evtl. irgend wie umwandeln oder sowas) Jemand ne Idee ?
<red_> wie kann ich ich den Startvorgang mit der TAsTATUR ANHALTEN
<dadrc> wie, anhalten?
<red_> zb Shift und s
<red_> damit ich die Fehlermeldung lesen kann
<k1l_> kannst auch einfach syslog oder dmesg angucken in /var/log
<someone2015> hello
<someone2015> Could you translate it into German? 1. "Your German is very good, but you still need to work a little more on the accent." 2. "Your German is very good, but you still need to work a little more on the pronunciation."
<someone2015> Thanks in advance
<FlorianSchauer> is there a show today?
<FlorianSchauer> !next
<bekks> FlorianSchauer: a show?
<FlorianSchauer> oh sorry ... wrong channel :D
<bekks> Indeed.
<zerwas> Ich würde gern herausfinden, wie ich mit meiner Tastatur die deutschen Anführungszeichen „“ eingeben kann. In meiner .Xmodmap steht nun: "keycode  55 = k K v V doublelowquotemark singlelowquotemark" Wie finde ich nun raus, welchen Modifier ich drücken muss, um doublelowquotemark zu erzeugen?
<kcalB> Hi alle, habe einen neuen Laptop mit (U)EFI und hatte vorher ein älteren Laptop mit normalem BIOS. Zu meinem Problem: ich hatte mir ein Live USB-Stick erstellt mit Remastersys und mit Startmedienersteller den USB-Stick erstellt, nun möchte ich mit dem neuen Lappi von USB starten, geht aber nicht wegen (U)EFI. Im BiOS habe ich alles schon umgestellt secureboot und fastboot abgeschaltet. Kann ich irgendwie den vorhandenen USB-Stick umstellen, ohne das ich a
<kcalB> lles neu installieren muss ? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? ..... bei Tante Googel habe ich nichts brauchbaches gefunden
<jokrebel> kcalB: Ist der "alte" Stick nicht vielleicht auch noch eine 32bit-Version und Du könntest jetzt locker auch ein 64bit-ISO laufen lassen?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( so mal als grundsätzliche Überlegung ob die Erstellung eines neuen Sticks nicht schon deshalb Sinnvoll wäre )
<kcalB> jokrebel, ja des war ja ein 64bit (glaube ich mal) und aaahhhhhh...... neiiiinnnnn wieder alles auf anfang ? soooviel arbeit bis alles wieder so hab wie ich es brauche *uff*.... gibt's keine andere lösung ? O.O
<jokrebel> Glaubensfragen solltest Du mit Deinem Geistlichen besprechen ;-)
<jokrebel> Ah ... eh schon weg, na dann
<LupusE> g'morgen
<k1l_> max_megavolt: mach mal thunderbird nicht immer auf und zu wenn du damit auch ins irc gehst :)
<k1l_> max_megavolt: mach mal thunderbird nicht immer auf und zu wenn du damit auch ins irc gehst :)
<max_megavolt> warum genau? Was hab ich gemacht?
<Fuchs> Den Kanal mit join/parts zugespammt
<k1l_> jedesmal wenn du rein und rausgehst gibts eine meldung im channel. wenn das mehrere machen wirds schnell unübersichtlich. deshalb wurde für irc das "idlen" erfunden :)
<max_megavolt> hatte eben ein Problem mit Firetray ... habe jetzt ein downgrade gemacht.. sollte jetzt laufen
<max_megavolt> Gehört jetzt nicht ganz hier rein: Kennt ihr vielleicht einen guten VNC-Server für Android? Würde gerne von LInux auf Android zugreifen. Playstore sammt allem Google-Zeugs habe ich gelöscht. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> Was genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<max_megavolt> Beides Linux-Basis?
<Rochvellon> solche themen sind besser im OT-Chan aufgehoben
<max_megavolt> Rochvellon:  Und wo ist dieser Channel?
<bekks> max_megavolt: Android nix Ubuntu. Hier nix nix-Ubuntu Support :)
<bekks> max_megavolt: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<max_megavolt> bekks: Danke für die ausgesprochen sinnvolle Info: Android nix Ubuntu. Soviel Niveau würde ich mein klein Schwester auch zutrauen. ;-)  
<bekks> Wunderbar. Dann ist ja final geklärt, dass deine Frage hier völlig fehl am Platze ist.
<max_megavolt> Amen oh bekks.
<Paktosan> Guten Abend, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Networking auf meinen virtualisiertem Ubuntu Server 14.04. konkretes tool zur Virtualisierung ist der Esxi 5.5 . dieser emuliert für die virtuelle Maschine zwei Intel 82545EM Netzwerkkarten: eine, die in einem virtuellem lokalem Netzwerk hängt und eine, die direkten Zugriff zum Internet hat. Ich habe nun folgendes Problem: alle anfragen, die irgendwie direkt vom Internet ko
<bekks> Paktosan: Wie geht dein Satz weiter? :)
<Paktosan> Wie der Satz weiter geht? Habe ich da was vergessen? xD
<sash_> Paktosan: IRC schneidet Nachrichten nach 512 Zeichen ab, dein Satz endete bei "die irgendwie direkt vom Internet ko"
<bekks> Ja, alles nach "die irgendwie direkt vom Internet ko" kam hier nicht an.
<Paktosan> alle anfragen, die irgendwie direkt vom Internet kommen, bekommen einfach nur einen timeout, allerdings erst, seit dem ich das mit dem lokalen Netz verbundene interface dazu geschaltet habe. Irgendwelche Ideen, was das Problem sein könnte?
<Paktosan> Hätte mir mein client ja mal sagen können xD
<bekks> Routing-Problem.
<bekks> Hast Du da etwa einen ESXi direkt im Internet stehen?
<Paktosan> Ja, da steht ein esxi im Internet, ist das ein Problem? Wieso ist das ein routing Problem, der soll doch eigentlich nicht von dem einen Netz in das andere routen.
<bekks> Das IST ein Problem.
<bekks> Sogar VMware sagt, dass man das nicht tun sollte. Aus gutem Grund.
<apollo13> wait, so ESXi direkt im offenen Internet? tapfer…
<bekks> apollo13: Ack.
<Paktosan> Hatten da bisher keine Probleme mit und der läuft schon eine ganze weile super. Können wir zurück zum routing Problem?
<apollo13> naja das ganze hat null mit ubuntu zu tun
<apollo13> was wollen wir wetten dass die default route ins lokale netz zeigt :þ
<Paktosan> Dass glaube ich eher nicht, weil das Problem, wie gesagt, erst auftritt, sobald ich in ubuntu den adapter zuschalte, der in das lokale Netz zeigt.
<apollo13> ja sag ich ja
<apollo13> und nunja, was du glaubst ist irrelevant, guck lieber die routing tabelle an :þ
 * Paktosan muss gestehen, dass er das erste mal mit diesem routing werkelt, weil das bisher ein Kollege gemacht hat und weiß deshalb gerade nicht, welche Tabelle gemeint ist. Vielleicht ist er aber auch einfach nur blöd.
<apollo13> die "main" tabelle, außer ihr habt nen komplexes setup
<Paktosan> Zur Klärung, dass wir vom selben reden: du meinst in ubuntu irgendwo?
<Paktosan> Falls du den esxi meinst: der Adapter der vm liegt im vswitch0 an dem auch der physische Adapter hängt. der Adapter der vm hat eine von Hetzner vorgegebene mac Adresse, an der Hetzner dann fest macht, welche ip etc der zu bekommen hat. D. h. dass der Adapter quasi wie ein physischer gehandlet wird.
<Paktosan> Das ist jedenfalls die derzeitige routing Tabelle des ubuntu systems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10720909/
<kubine> Paktosan: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> Paktosan: also doch genau wie ich sagte
<Paktosan> Dann werde ich mal schauen, dass ich das geändert bekomme
<Paktosan> route add default gw eth1
<Paktosan> In meinem Fall müsste das richtig sein?
<apollo13> ich würde annehmen, dass route dir da nen error schmeißt
<Paktosan> Weil die alte default noch besteht?
<Paktosan> Ok, er würde einfach den Rechner nicht finden...
<Paktosan> Andere Frage: wieso löscht der meine Regel beim reboot?
<bekks> Weil Du sie nicht persistent gesetzt hast?
<bekks> Oder weil in den Netzwerkeinstellungen eine andere default route definiert ist.
<apollo13> ich bin fürn sysadminführerschein
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-02
<BenLue> moins, kann mir jemand eine Vorlage mit mktempfile vür mein Vorhaben: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10721582/ geben?
<kubine> BenLue: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BenLue> *für
<ub_umstieg> Guten Morgen Frage Nautilus "gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences default-folder-viewer 'list-view'"
<ub_umstieg> Kann ich den ORTE seitlich auch umstellen
<ub_umstieg> so dass ein echter baum angezeigt wird
<zerwas> ub_umstieg: Welche Nautilus-Version?
<ub_umstieg> 3.10.1 
<ub_umstieg> ist das überhaupt nautilus bei der standard installation Unity
<zerwas> Dann kannst du im Sidepane keinen Baum anzeigen lassen. Du kannst ihn höchstens ganz ausschalten mit F9
<ub_umstieg> gibt es eine alternative
<zerwas> Ich glaube mit Thunar geht es.
<ub_umstieg> ok werd ich testen 
<zerwas> ub_umstieg: Mit org.gnome.nautilus.list-view.use-tree-view auf true hast du übrigens eher etwas baumartiges in der Listenansicht
<ub_umstieg> Danke 
<uniX67> wer hilft mir einen starter für tor-browser step-by-step zu erstellen? (kein arronax) und bitte: keine verlinkung auf wiki Doku: .desktop-Dateien pasten. 
<uniX67> danke im voraus :-)
<dadrc> wenn du die doku kennst, was fehlt dir denn?
<zerwas> dadrc: ein fertige .desktop-Datei
<uniX67> ich kenne wiki doku auswendig
<uniX67> mache einen fehler. ich weiß nicht, wo?
<zerwas> uniX67: Dann zeig doch mal deinen Versuch mit einer .desktop-Datei
<uniX67> zerwas: ok. momento. step-by-step.
<mrkramps_> step-by-step mit einer *.dektop?! mach 'nen nopaste und gut ist
<uniX67> mrkramps_: ok
<dreamon> Früher konnte man sich in der Recovery Umgebung ohne Rootpasswort einloggen, das geht jetzt nicht mehr. Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit root zu werden?
<uniX67> zerwas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10723086/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ich muß das Passwort zurücksetzen
<uniX67> sind die 2. schritte richtig?
<dadrc> dreamon, booten mit init=/bin/bashz
<dadrc> -z
<dadrc> uniX67, interessant wäre, was in jener desktop-Datei drinsteht
<mrkramps_> mitunter, ansonsten liegt die datei dort schon richtig
<mrkramps_> zumindest für das anwendungsmenü
<uniX67> dad
<dreamon> dadrc, Im grub menu meinst du?
<jokrebel> dreamon: ja
<dadrc> dreamon, jo. Kernel wählen, e drücken, entsprechend anpassen, mit F10 booten
<mrkramps_> uniX67: nein, der inhalt der datei ~/.local/share/applications/tor-browser.desktop
<uniX67> dadrc: und da kommen wir auf den punkt. ich kann nichts hinzufügen, da bei doppel-klick auf die datei bekomme ich einen fehler
<yogg> Hi
<zerwas> uniX67: Zur Sicherheit die Datei noch ausführbar machen mit chmod +x ~/.local/share/applications/tor-browser.desktop
<zerwas> uniX67: zum Bearbeiten der Datei kannst du gedit ~/.local/share/applications/tor-browser.desktop ausführen
<dadrc> uniX67, Terminal auf, `cat ~/.local/share/applications/tor-browser.desktop` eingeben, uns zeigen, was der Befehl ausgibt.
<dreamon> dadrc, jokrebel Das sieht anderst aus als ich das kenne. In welche zeile muß es rein? bei linux /boot/vmlinuz-....... root quiet splash ?
<jokrebel> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no#Optionen-beim-GRUB-Auswahlmenue
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dreamon: In die Zeile wo auch das quiet splash steht ganz hinten anfügen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Siehe auch den Link von grade eben.
<uniX67> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10723108/
<kubine> uniX67: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> uniX67, die Datei ist ja irgendwie leer. Kein Wunder, dass da nichts weiter passiert.
<yogg> Ich würde gernen auf einem Ubuntu Server einen User in seinen Homefolder einsperren (lesend und schreibend). Es sollte dann Beispielsweise ein "ls /" nicht mehr funktionieren. Mit welchen mitteln bewerkstelligt man das am besten?
<uniX67> zerwas: erledigt
<dadrc> yogg, Leserechte muss der Nutzer haben, sonst kann er auch keine Programme ausführen.
<uniX67> da
<mrkramps_> uniX67: da gehört inhalt in diese datei
<uniX67> dadrc: ja. ich kann auf die datei nicht zugreiffen
<uniX67> dadrc: das ist der grund...
<dreamon> haha.. dadrc jokrebel DANKE!
<mrkramps_> uniX67: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/starter
<uniX67> dadrc: probire mit sudo gedit
<mrkramps_> niemals sudo mit grafischen programmen verwenden!
<uniX67> mrkramps_: quelle nicht mehr aktuell
<ShiroNeko> hallo, bin aktuell bei ubuntu 14.04 und hab ein kleines problem mit der intel GPU. es wird immer nur der bildschirm das laptops selbst und einer der beiden monitore der dockingstation erkannt
<yogg> dadrc: ja das Problem sehe ich auch, aber ich würde gerne ein "cat /etc/passwd" verhindern. Nicht das in der Passwd irgendwas drinnen stehen würde das ihm weiterhelfen würde, aber er solls trotzdem nicht tun können ^^
<mrkramps_> jau, sollte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien sein
<kubine> mrkramps_: Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps_> und dazu liest du dir auch gleich http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo durch
<kubine> mrkramps_: Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ShiroNeko> auf 01.org gibt es zwar aktuelle intel treiber, allerdings ohne support für 14.04, ausschließlich 14.10. könnte man die installatlion eventuell unter 14.04 irgendwie hinbiegen?
<mrkramps_> ShiroNeko: unter einsatz deines lebens kannst du jederzeit neue treiber manuell nachinstallieren
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, fährst du schon den Hardware Enablement Stack von 14.10?
<uniX67> dadrc: ich füge in die datei den inhalt vom script tor-browser, richtit?
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: nein
<mrkramps_> uniX67: noe
<uniX67> ups
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, dann würd ich erstmal das probieren, das ist zumindest offiziell unterstützt :)
<uniX67> und an dieser stelle bin ich gescheitert
<uniX67> was bitte schön kommt in die datei rein?
<mrkramps_> uniX67: siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Installation#Problembehebung
<kubine> mrkramps_: Title: Installation › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps_> habe ich jetzt genug wiki zitiert!?
<mrkramps_> gut, dann mahlzeit
<uniX67> ah du meine gü(ö)te.. das im blauen feld? das muss da rein? evtl. EXEC anpassen?
<dadrc> Und Icon
<uniX67> ich bin doof..
<uniX67> auf der wiki-seite sieht es ein wenig anders aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien . deshalb meine probleme.
<kubine> uniX67: Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniX67> ES LÄUFT :-)
<uniX67> ES LÄUFT :-)
<uniX67> ES LÄUFT :-)
<uniX67> bingo!
<dreamon> Bekomme leider ein -> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error → Wenn ich passwd user mache und neues erzeuge.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Nimm doch einfach ein Live-Medium und chroot
<dreamon> Ich teste noch kurz das youtube video -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48EmDsdh_g
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Fix Ubuntu "Passwd: Authentication token manipulation error" - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dreamon> Ah man muß noch / mounten.. jetzt gings
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: also das mit dem hardware enabled stack hatte nicht funktioniert
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, was heißt nicht funktioniert?
<dadrc> Ließ sich nicht installieren oder hat nichts geändert?
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: http://pastebin.com/cPWduSev
<kubine> ShiroNeko: Title: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, also hast du den schon
<ShiroNeko> ja, somit bleibe ich weiter bei dem problem nur einen von 2 monitoren verwenden zu können
<dadrc> Aber die Grafikkarte kann das, ja?
<ShiroNeko> bzw, dass die externen monitore spiegeln das bild lediglich
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: ja, unter windows lief das einwandfrei
<dadrc> Ok, schon mal gut.
<dadrc> Wasn das für eine?
<ShiroNeko> intel HD5500
<dadrc> Also, Problem ist das hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/508291/ubuntu-14-04-intel-graphics-dual-extended-monitors
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Ubuntu 14.04 Intel Graphics Dual / Extended Monitors - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte das aber mit dem LTS-Stack gefixt sein
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: genau das ist mein problem
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, das Stichwort dazu sollte MST sein
<ShiroNeko> erkannt wird auch immer nur eDP1 und DP2, der letzte monitor wird generell gespiegelt, egal ob per VGA oder DP angeschlossen
<dadrc> Muss leider erstmal weg, aber guck mal, ob man da vielleicht noch irgendwas in der xorg.conf umstellen muss oder so
<ShiroNeko> danke dadrc, ist schon mal ein ansatz
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: hab die lösung gefunden. installation eines 3.17er kernels hat abhilfe geschaffen.
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, ah, gut zu wissen :)
<uniX67> mrkramps_: thx for helping me
<uniX67> mrkramps_: it works
<uniX67> mrkramps_: super. 7 tage konnte ich es nicht knacken.
<freshmint> hey nach dem letzten software update spielen die video files in vlc nicht mehr ab. bzw. ich bekomme keinen video stream gezeigt - eine idee, wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?
<leszek> freshmint: mal vlc -vvvv in der konsole/terminal ausführen und dann schauen was da für eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Im Idealfall müsstest du nur mal schauen ob das Videoausgabeplugin evtl. manuell auf XV gestellt werden muss und ob es hilft
<freshmint> das bekomme ich: [0xaf200c98] xcb_xv vout display debug: cannot put image: X11 error 11
<leszek> ah ok er versucht xv schon aber das schlägt fehl. Weißt du evtl. was im Update alles eingespielt wurde ? Etwa ein X11 update ? Benutzt du einen proprietären Grafiktreiber ?
<freshmint> leszek, hmm das software center hat automatisch ein update gemacht
<freshmint> wenn Du mir sagst in welches logfile ich gucken kann kann ich es dir sagen. es kann gut sein, dass X11 geupdated wurde
<freshmint> und ich glaube dass ich den intel treiber verwende
<leszek> freshmint: ok, wenn es nicht am proprietären Treiber liegt, kannst du evtl. das hier probieren: http://microdevsys.com/wp/xcb_xv-vout-display-error-no-available-xvideo-adaptor/
<freshmint> leszek, ich würde nicht ausschließen, dass es am treiber liegt....
<freshmint> ich komme später wieder, muss jetzt los.
<leszek> freshmint: wurde denn auch ein neuer kernel installiert ? Kannst ja mal einen alten booten und damit testen
<mone> hallo wie finde ich raus welches programm oder treiber ich für ubuntu installiert habe. es handelt sich um den touchpad treiber, weil ich nicht synaptics habe sondern ein anderes
<mrkramps> mone, hast du den treiber selber installiert?
<mone> ich  versuche nämlich scrolling zu installieren, da ich es nicht einstellen kan
<mone> nein es ist bereits installiert
<mrkramps> du möchtest also wissen, welcher treiber verwendet wird?
<mone> ja
<stevieh> mone: schau mal in /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<mone> ich kann mich entsinnen das ein anderes programm als synaptics installiert ist
<mone> ist das ein terminal befehl?
<stevieh> ohje.
<stevieh> nein, das is eine Datei
<stevieh> kannst du mit einem editor, z.B. nano aufmachen oder auch gerne hier mit pastebin weiterleiten
<mrkramps> !nopaste > mone
<kubine> mone: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mone> hmm es lässt sich keine datei finden
<stevieh> mach mal ein terminal auf
<mone> ja
<stevieh> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mone> ja ich muss pastebinit erst installieren
<mone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10726507/
<kubine> mone: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> Sentelic FingerSensingPad
<mone> genau das hab ich gemeint danke!
<mone> :)
<mrkramps> SPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad
<mone> wisst ihr vll ob es möglich ist, einfach so synaptics zu installieren, oder kann das mit problemen verbunden sein
<mrkramps> mone, das gerät wird von dem synaptic-treiber nicht angesprochen
<mone> denn es ist nicht möglich 2 finger scrollen einzurichten
<mrkramps> und der ist übrigens vorinstalliert
<mone> ok
<stevieh> mone: ja, das ist so ein Asus Müll, oder? :-)
<mrkramps> so wie sich die ausgabe darstellt … wird das gerät über den evdev-treiber nur als maus erkannt
<mone> müll ja, 
<mone> marke unbekannt: olivetti
<mone> hab mir ubuntu 64 bin drauf gezogen, obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob lubuntu sogar besser wäre
<mone> aber bis jetzt läuft es 
<mone> :) 
<mrkramps> mone, welche version von ubuntu?
<mone> 14.04 64 bit
<mrkramps> soviel schonmal, das touchpad ist der community nicht unbekannt … ich werte gerade die verfügbaren informationen aus
<mrkramps> mone, es gibt einen treiber, der ist auch im kernel … allerdings funktioniert der nicht, weswegen multitouch deaktiviert ist und das derzeit nur als maus verwendet werden kann
<mrkramps> das problem besteht wohl schon seit jahre … sentelic hat wohl selber was beigesteuert, aber wegen lizenzsorgen nicht so wirklich brauchbares
<p01nt3r> nabend. bekannter hat ein dell vostro 3750 laptop und will hdmi ausgabe über tv, hat aber kein sound. der grafikkarten-treiber ist scheinbar nicht installiert (grund weshalb es nicht geht?). graka wird aber nur angezeigt als "Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller" - welchen treiber nehme ich da?
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, der intel-treiber ist vorinstalliert
<mone> ok
<mrkramps> mone, so leid es mit tut, kann man nichts machen 
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, welcher ist das der 9xx?
<mone> aber danke, der recherche
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, das ist der treiber, den intel zur verwendeten version des XServers beisteuert
<mrkramps> kein plan, welche version das ding im vergleich zu windows hat
<mone> es gab nen forumseintrag bei dem es jemand hinbekommen hat, mit diesem sentelic treiber scrollen zu installieren. Danke nochmal
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, welche version von ubuntu?
<mrkramps> mone, sämtliche lösungen standen aber auf wackeligen beinen und du müsstes vermutlich dafür den kernel neu kompilieren
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, 14.04 mate
<mrkramps> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.99.910-0ubuntu1.4
<mone> ok dann lass ich besser alles wie es ist
<mone> danke 
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, das problem ist aber wohl eher die soundkarte
<p01nt3r> das soll eine realtek alc269vb / intel cougarpoint HDMI sein.
<mrkramps> kannst du mir mal einen nopaste geben von:$ xrandr --verbose
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10726642/
<kubine> p01nt3r: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, versucht es mal mit:$ xrandr --output HDMI1 --set "audio" on
<mrkramps> scheinbar rafft der das mit auto und pairing nicht immer
<p01nt3r> kk
<mrkramps> s/pairing/handshake/
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, hat nix gebracht
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, aber wieso hdmi1, der steht doch als disconnected?
<mrkramps> oO
<p01nt3r> wir müssen an lvds1 ran xD
<mrkramps> wie ist des TV da denn sonst angeschlossen?
<p01nt3r> muss ich fragen, mom.
<mrkramps> LVDS1 ist normalerweise der laptop-bildschirm
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, er sagt per hdmi kabel vom laptop auf den tv
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, der tv habe 2 hdmi-eingänge aber der 2. hat dann kein bild weil anderer kanal
<mrkramps> dann hätte ich gerne die ausgabe von xrandr, wenn das teil auch angeschlossen ist
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, und nochmal weils so schön ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10726707/
<kubine> p01nt3r: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> war wohl schon richtig so
<mrkramps> ok, aber ton hat er damit immer noch nicht
<p01nt3r> nein
<p01nt3r> hatte was gelesen im wiki...
<mrkramps> und in den audioeinstellungen ist der HDMI ausgang für pulseaudio auch aktiviert?
<p01nt3r> sound problembehebung heisst der artikel - fast ganz unten steht was zu dell-notebooks
<p01nt3r> boah wo schau ich das nach
<p01nt3r> im alsamixer?
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, pavucontrol
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, er hat jetzt sound auf dem tv, aber nicht mehr auf dem laptop, habe es auf Digital Stereo(HDMI) Ausgang umgestellt. geht auch beides? also tv UND lappi?
<p01nt3r> sonst steht da nur noch was mit eingang dabei
<mrkramps> man muss im reiter [wiedergabe] halt festlegen, wohin der ton einer anwendung gehen soll
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, installiert mal paprefs, dort müsste man ein virtuelles gerät für simultane ausgabe anhaken können
<p01nt3r> bei pavucontrol geht da nicht mehr viel
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, wie gesagt … paprefs
<mrkramps> und nach dem aktivieren ggf. pulseaudio neustarten:$ pulseaudio -k
<p01nt3r> sek.
<p01nt3r> wieso ist das keyboard via teamviewer auf englisch obwohl bei beiden eig. deutsch?
<mrkramps> sry, teamviewer kann ich keinen support geben ^^
<apollo13> p01nt3r: nachdem das ein closed source programm ist, du willst wohl eher die entwickler fragen :)
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, er sagt jetzt im pavucontrol unter ausgabegeräte "simultaneous output to internes audio digital stereo (hdmi) - bekannter sagt, der ton ist jetzt aber ganz weg
<mrkramps> soll er für die wiedergabe mal die simultane ausgabe zu beiden ausgaben einstellen
<p01nt3r> wie was wo? xD
<p01nt3r> wie genau mach ich das, mrkramps?
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, in pavucontrol kann man einfach eine simulatane ausgabe unter wiedergabe setzen
<p01nt3r> also zuerst mit papraps die simultane sache aktivieren oder?
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, ja
<mrkramps> dann:$ pulseaudio -k
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, ich seh da nen 2. balken da ist kein ton aber wie stell ich den ein?
<mrkramps> du kannst doch bei der wiedergabe einer anwendung einstellen, welchen ausgang die benutzen soll
<p01nt3r> jetzt hab ich 2 drin aber die gehn iwie beide auf hdmi
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, ich bekomm den 2. kanal nicht umgestellt
<p01nt3r> soll aber erstmal so bleiben jetzt, die wollen noch nen film schauen sonst wird ihnen das zu spät
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, der film muss ja nun wirklich nicht auf beiden geräten tonausgabe haben …
<p01nt3r> jo er meinte auch, auf dem schleppi braucht er dann keinen ton xD
<p01nt3r> würde mich aber nur persönlich mal interessieren, wie man sowas macht
<p01nt3r> und was da generell alles machbar ist - hast du eine gute quelle zum "reinfuchsen"?
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, das internet? *scnr*
<p01nt3r> xD
<mrkramps> lies dich halt einfach mal in pulseaudio ein
<p01nt3r> oha hab ich mal versucht war aber krasser stoff xD
<mrkramps> diese ganze soundarchitektur unter linux ist recht anspruchsvoll
<mrkramps> da kommt man mit grafikkarten und dem xserver fast einfacher zurecht
<p01nt3r> mrkramps, auf jeden fall erstmal ein fettes DANKE
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, gern geschehen
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-03
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Habe gerade Transmageddon 1.5 als Source heruntergeladen → http://www.linuxrising.org/ -> Ubuntu 14.04 hat nur Version 0.25. Wenn ich es starte kommt → gi._glib.GError: transmageddon.ui: required gtk+ version 3.12, current version is 3.10 
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Transmageddon (at www.linuxrising.org)
<dreamon> Ich vermute das ich dieses Problem nicht so einfach lösen kann, ist dem so?
<sdx23> dreamon: du startest den Source? aha
<dreamon> sdx23, hab ich das behauptet? ne.. ich habs schon compiliert. ./configure, make, make install 
<dreamon> sdx23, dann im /bin/transmageddon gestartet..und da kommt der "Fehler"
<sdx23> dreamon: dann hast du irgendwas komisch getan
<dreamon> Wie ich die Meldung verstehe benötige ich 3.12 von GTK+ und habe nur 3.10 .. oder sehe ich das Falsch?
<bekks> make install war schon der erste Fehler.
<dreamon> bekks, Habe mich danach orientiert -> http://www.tuxarena.com/2014/07/transmageddon-1-3-video-encoder-released-ubuntu-installation/
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Transmageddon 1.3 Video Transcoder Released [Ubuntu Installation] | TuxArena (at www.tuxarena.com)
<bekks> Das macht es nicht besser.
<dreamon> Verbesserungsvorschläge?
<bekks> checkinstall statt make install.
<bekks> Aber erstmal versuchen, das make install wiederrückgängig zu machen.
<dreamon> make uninstall ist durch
<dreamon> checkinstall wird hier nicht gefunden. 
<bekks> Das wird daran liegen, dass man es installieren muss :)
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<kubine> bekks: Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> dreamon: für das Versionsproblem: apt-cache policy libgtk-3-dev - wenn das nicht neu genug ist, dann ehh Pech. Allerdings würde mich schon verwundern, wenn die ihre Checks nicht ins configure einbauen
<sdx23> hm, uptopic hat die "richtige" Version. Wenn man mutig ist, kann man das pinnen (würde ich nicht empfehlen); sonst ältere Version von transmageddon verwenden.
<dreamon> Also das checkinstall ist durchgelaufen, hab ein deb. Wenn ich es starte -> gi._glib.GError: transmageddon.ui: required gtk+ version 3.12, current version is 3.10
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10729616/
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Oberen Teil bitte ignorieren,da hatte es ohne sudo aufgerufen.. hab ich dann aber gemacht und lief durch
<embik> ich hab den ersten Teil nicht mitbekommen, aber ich schätze mal du bist auf 14.04, mh?
<dreamon> embik, ja. 14.04
<embik> dreamon: ich kenn das Programm ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich, aber wenn du GTK+ 3.12 brauchst hast du glaub ich wenig Chancen dass auf 14.04 zu kompilieren
<embik> du kannst natürlich versuchen die libgtk version von 14.04 zu linken, aber ob das dann ohne Probleme funktioniert ... keine Ahnung
<MisterX> moin. mein mailclient wirft mir seit neuestem fehlermeldungen aus, dass der server meine ip auf der blacklist von anti-spam-services findet. sollte ich mich vielleicht doch nach nem virenscanner umsehen…?
<embik> MisterX: es gibt keine Virenscanner für Ubuntu, gibt es noch andere Computer bei dir im Heimnetzwerk?
<embik> du benutzt ja im Prinzip die IP deines Routers, wie alle anderen im selben Netzwerk auch
<MisterX> embik: in den letzten tagen nur mein desktop (ubuntu), mein laptop (ubuntu) und mein telefon (ubuntu)
<embik> MisterX: yay ubuntu touch :3 (meins liegt hier neben mir)
<MisterX> :)
<embik> MisterX: du _könntest_ mal rkhunter und chrootkit laufen lassen, ich denke aber eigentlich dass das eher für Server ist
<bekks> embik: NAzürlich gibt es Virenscanner für Ubuntu.
<embik> bekks: z.B.?
<bekks> embik: clamav
<bekks> MisterX: Und da alle drei Geräte die selbe öffentliche IP deines Internetanschlusses nutzen, werfen alle Geräte diese Meldung.
<embik> bekks: das findet aber keine "Ubuntu Viren" sondern ist für den Betrieb auf Mailservern etc ausgelegt
<bekks> embik: Das ist Unsinn.
<MisterX> bekks: mir ist schon klar, wie ein router funktioniert.
<embik> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV
<kubine> embik: Title: ClamAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<embik> "eignet sich aber trotzdem sehr gut für heterogene Umgebungen (z.B. parallele Installationen von GNU/Linux und Windows, in denen Dateien unter GNU/Linux heruntergeladen und geprüft werden, bevor sie an Windows "weitergereicht" werden), zum Prüfen von Mailanhängen oder zum Einsatz in Kombination mit Dritt-Programmen wie z.B. Samba oder einem Mail-Server."
<bekks> embik: Danke, ich kenne Clamav aus jahrelanger Praxis auf Clients und Mailservern. Ich weiß0 was das ist, und wie es funktioniert.
<bekks> "eignet sich sehr gut" != "ist darauf ausgelegt nur..."
<MisterX> fakt ist, der fehler trat jetzt bei unterschiedlichen ip-adressen (also, eigene) auf und es waren nur meine rechner da.
<embik> bekks: du kennst also die Intention der Entwickler?
<embik> http://www.clamav.net/index.html
<kubine> embik: Title: ClamAV (at www.clamav.net)
<MisterX> die fritzbox hat nen aktuelles FritzOS, da sollte™ alles schick sein
<embik> "ClamAV® is the open source standard for mail gateway scanning software."
<embik> MisterX: mh, du solltest evtl mal den Support deines Mailproviders anschreiben/-rufen und fragen ob sie dir sagen können auf welcher Liste du stehst
<bekks> embik: Nur weil etwas Standard für A ist, heisst das nicht, dass man es nicht für B genau so gut verwenden kann. Siehe oben.
<MisterX> embik: stand sogar in der fehlermeldung… ich gucke nachher mal genauer, wenn der fehler wieder auftreten sollte…
<bekks> MisterX: Hast du mal selbst geschaut auf welcher Liste Du stehst?
<embik> bekks: meine Güte, die Entwickler reden selbst auf der verlinkten Webseite fast ausschließlich vom Einsatz auf Servern
<MisterX> bekks: mein sekundenschaf war, dass ich es mir natürlich nicht notiert habe. war bl.spammonkeys.irgendwas oder so. i don't know
<bekks> embik: Und warum streitest Du Dich jetzt darüber?
<embik> bekks: weiß nicht, du hast angefangen
<bekks> embik: clamav lässt sich sehr wohl auch außerhalb von MAilservern einsetzen, das ist Fakt.
<bekks> embik: Widerlege diese Tatsache oder lass es sein.
<embik> bekks: und ich sage es macht keinen Sinn weil es keine bekannten "Linux Viren" gibt die nicht schon lange obsolet sind
<embik> Widerlege diese Tatsache oder lass es sein.
<MisterX> kann ich ClamAV auch einsetzen um die windows-partition auf der platte (dual-boot system) zu scannen?
<bekks> embik: "macht keinen Sinn" und "es gibt keine Virenscanner für Ubuntu" ist ein großer Unterschied. Die Argumentation stammt übrigens von Dir. Und diese Diskussion ist in diesem KAnal beendet. Wenn Du weiterhin Bedarf daran hast, kannst Du sie in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fortsetzen.
<embik> dann korrigiere ich meine Aussage hiermit zu "es gibt keine sinnigen Virenscanner für deinen ubuntu PC" und ende.
<bekks> Doch, die gibt es. Deine Aussage ist falsch.
<MisterX> …wie sinnvoll isses, mit clamav windows-partitionen zu untersuchen…?
<embik> MisterX: durchaus sinnvoll
<bekks> Auf einmal. Gerade war es noch nicht sinnvoll einen Virenscanner unter Ubuntu einzusetzen.
<Ene> hallo, hab eine bitte. momentan hab ich ubuntu 14.04 64 bit auf diesem rehner installiert, allein aus dem grund, dass ich es auch inem anderen rechner installiert habe
<Ene> wie kann ich herausfinden ob nicht doch lubuntu oder kubuntu für diesen rechner besser wäre.
<apollo13> definiere "besser"
<Ene> die computersprache bei wikiubuntu und google bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter
<bekks> In dem Du es installierst und Dir anschaust, ob es für Dich "passt" oder "besser" ist.
<Ene> schneller und zuverlässiger
<Ene> diesen rechner benutze ich nur um unterwegs zu schreiben 
<bekks> Ist übrigens jeweils nur ein Befehl, keine Neuinstallation oder sowas.
<Ene> aha
<Ene> ein befehl?
<bekks> Ja.
<apollo13> sudo tasksel :)
<bekks> :)
<apollo13> bekks: oder wolltest apt install ;)
<Ene> kann ich das einfach jetzt machen ohne gefahr zu laufen
<Ene> daten zu verlieren
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> die gefahr besteht immer
<bekks> apollo13: Das wäre die lange Variante gewesen :)
<Ene> wie ist denn der befehl?
<bekks> "sudo tasksel"
<Ene> und wichtiger wie mach ihn wieder rückgängig
<Ene> achso, verzeiht ich dachte das wäre nicht auf mich bezogen
<bekks> Noch viel wichtiger ist eine Datensicherung zu haben.
<Ene> ja, ich habe es die tage erst installiert
<Ene> soviel ist noch nicht drauf
<bekks> Dann spielt es doch auch keine Rolle, ob du Gefahr läufst Daten zu verlieren.
<bekks> Entweder hast Du Daten die es wert sind, nicht verloren zu gehen, oder halt nicht.
<Ene> das ist wohl wahr
<Ene> ist es möglich während des vorgangs im chat zu bleiben
<Ene> sofern ich euch nicht mit solch lapalien störe
<bekks> Klar.
<Ene> der befehl wurde nicht gefunden. 
<christoph_> hey kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen warum eine simple varaiblen deklaration in einem bash script fehlschlägt ?
<christoph_> er meckert das es den befehl nicht gibt was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann
<mrkramps> christoph_, und wir dürfen jetzt raten, wie dein script so aussehen könnte?
<christoph_> hab gerade überleg ob ich das ganz hochlade aber ich kann den fehler sogar mit var1 = 5  echo $var1 reproduzieren
<Rochvellon> mal mit $var1 = 5 probiert?
<mrkramps> var1=5
<apollo13> var1 = 5  is nicht gleich var1=5
<mrkramps> mit leerzeichen um das gleichzeichen ist das keine deklaration gemäß bash syntax
<christoph_> ahh okay danke das hat schon geholfen
<christoph_> da will man schonmal leserlich arbeiten und dann sowas :D danke !
<David1977> Muss ich auf irgendwas bestimmtes achten, wenn ich unter Ubuntu mit VirtualBox ein anderes Linux-Live System starten möchte?
<David1977> Ich habe die ISO Datei geladen....das Auswahlmenü (Ausprobieren....Installieren....etc) kommt auch...aber irgendwie passiert danach nichts mehr
<mrkramps> David1977, welche ditribution versuchst du in vbox zu starten?
<David1977> Kodibuntu
<David1977> Also sozusagen Kodi (XBMC) eingebettet in eine Ubuntu Distro
<David1977> gibt es dort als ISO zum Download
<Frickelpit> David1977: welche Hardware nutzt du und was hast du der vbox zugewiesen?
<David1977> HW = Intel Core 2 Duo mit 3.x GHz
<David1977> 8 GB festplattendatei
<David1977> 1024 MB Ram
<David1977> also für die VM 1024....Mein Rechner hat 2048
<mrkramps> normalerweise sollte das nicht das problem sein
<David1977> Ja, sehe ich ja auch so...aber es passiert rein gar nichts mehr
<Frickelpit> David1977: wie lange läuft die vbox jetzt?
<David1977> 15 minuten
<David1977> und ich habe nicht "installieren" sondern "ausprobieren" ausgewählt
<mrkramps> hast du vorher schonmal ein anderes image in vbox gestartet?
<David1977> Ich habe mal versucht ein Windows von CD zu erstellen....musste ich dann aber abbrechen...
<David1977> Von daher ist das mein erster Versuch mit VirtualBox
<Frickelpit> mh… ich würd mal eine andere iso laden und damit testen, irgendwas kleines.
<David1977> ok, ich werds versuchen. Danke
<etu_> hallo, hat jemand von euch erfahrung darin, wie ich am besten herausfinden kann welche ubuntu version (lubuntu,kubuntu,etc) am geeignesten ist
<Frickelpit> "am geeignesten"
<etu_> also ich würde es gerne testen, habe jetzt ubuntu 14.04 drauf aber dieser rechner ist eher von der billigen variante
<Frickelpit> etu_: testen und bei gefallen behalten ;)
<etu_> ja ich möchte mit diesem rechner nur dokumente schreiben und 
<etu_> wie mach ich das, mir hat jemand vorhin einen befehl geschrieben
<etu_> der nicht exestierte
<etu_> ich möchte ungern immer wieder neu installieren
<Frickelpit> etu_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation <- da findest du die Anleitungen zu den einzelnen DEs
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<etu_> ja, ich habe mir die seiten natürlich schon durchgelesen
<Frickelpit> dann hast du auch den Befehl für die Installation aus einem laufenden System gesehen.
<etu_> mir ist jedoch nicht ersichtlich geworden woran ich das handfest machen kann.
<etu_> ja der ist für fortgeschrittene benutzer gedacht, was ich auch schnell gemerkt habe
<etu_> ;:)
<etu_> weil nichts verstanden
<Frickelpit> dann hast du nicht richtig gelesen ;)
<etu_> debootstrap meinst du 
<Frickelpit> noe
<etu_> naja, aber man kann doch davon ausgehen, dass ubuntu für bessere (schnellere rechner) geeigneter ist
<etu_> jetzt ist meine frage nur ob ich besser mit lubuntu oder kubuntu arbeiten kann
<Frickelpit> hängt von deiner hardware ab
<Frickelpit> und dir selber
<etu_> gehen wir von der schlechtesten aus
<etu_> gibt es denn nirgendwo dummie informationen
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> im Wiki
<etu_> das ist für dummies gedacht?
<etu_> ai ai
<Frickelpit> für Einsteiger, ja
<etu_> wo ist denn der unterschied von lubuntu oder kubuntu
<Frickelpit> etu_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE vs. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: LXDE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mone> hallo zusammen
<mone> ich habe ein problem mit meinem terminal, sobald ich ein befehl ausführen möchte kommt eine aussage die nachfragt ob ich root bin. ich kann die aussage gerne posten
<mrkramps> mone, ja die meldung würden wir gerne sehen
<mone> hier einfach reinschreiben
<mone> sie geht über vier zeilen im terminal
<mrkramps> !nopaste > mone
<kubine> mone: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10731337/
<kubine> mone: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> mone, hast du das software-center oder synaptic auf und versuchst apt-get auszuführen?
<mone> nein
<mrkramps> welchen befehl dann?
<mone> apt- get update, apt-get autoremove. ich habe ubuntu 14.04 drauf
<mrkramps> ohne sudo?
<mrkramps> !sudo > mone
<kubine> mone: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<mone> uppss, oh mann.
<mone> ja klar sorry
<mone> sorry. sorry
<mone> neuling
<mone> gibt es eigentlich einen terminal befehl mit dem man verschiedene linux distrubtionen testen kann, ich habe ja schon ubuntu 14.04 drauf und möchte aus zeitgründen nicht jede version erst runterladen
<mone> ich spiel mit dem gedanken xubuntu oder lubuntu zu installieren
<mrkramps> mone, virtuelle maschine
<mrkramps> !virtualbox > mone
<kubine> mone: Informationen zu VirtualBox finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox
<Rochvellon> mone: du kannst das bspw. recht einfach mit einer virtualisierung wie bspw. virtualbox machen
<mrkramps> vbox kann sogar terminalbefehle ^^
<mone> ok danke ich werds mir mal durchlesen
<Rochvellon> alternativ kannst du dir die desktops auch parallel installieren und dann immer den jeweiligen desktop starten, mone
<mrkramps> aber um das mit dem runterladen kommt man bei vm nicht drum rum
<mrkramps> und paralellen betrieb von DEs kann man eigentlich nur noch bedingt empfehlen
<mone> ok, hab nämlich grad gedacht, das wär ne mögliche variante
<mrkramps> zumindest nicht, wenn mann als neuling mit wirren problemen konfrontiert wird
<mrkramps> prinzipiell ist das auch möglich, aber das läuft oftmals nicht besonders rund aus verschiedenen gründen
<strohi> ThreeM… hast du sowas? https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/sport-training/fahrrad/vector-s/prod167943.html
<kubine> strohi: Title: Vector S | Garmin (at buy.garmin.com)
<mone> könnte mir jemand von euch evtl ene auskunft geben, ich würde hier gerne meine systeminformation posten und mir dann von euch gerne eine meinung einholen
<mrkramps> strohi, das 'ne fahrradhalterung für ein gps-gerät
<Yoshimo> https://pastee.org/py52v & https://pastee.org/mk668 , hab ich mir da die Rechte mal wieder zerschossen? Irgendwie wird das Anmeldefenster bei meinem Kubuntu nicht mehr angezeigt
<kubine> Yoshimo: Title: Paste: py52v (at pastee.org)
<strohi> hä?
<mrkramps> mone, welche systeminformationen
<strohi> deine mudda is ne fahrradhalterung
<mrkramps> strohi, egal … das ist der support-channel :P
<mone> ich brauche diesen rechner lediglich um unterwegs dokumente zu schreiben. also brauche ein schonendes jedoch schnelles betriebssystem
<strohi> mone… vertabbt, sehen gleich aus, weil die länge abgeschnitten wird :(
<mone> sytsmeinformation zur hardware
<mrkramps> lshw nopasten
<mrkramps> !systeminformationen > mone
<kubine> mone: Informationen zu Systeminformationen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systeminformationen
<mone> ja ich weiss, 
<mone> wäre jemand von euch bereit mir da auskunft zu geben
<mrkramps> mone, also so mit dem nopaste bei der hand, würde sich vielleicht der ein oder andere …
<mrkramps> !frag > mone
<kubine> mone: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<David1977> mrkramps: bzgl kodibuntu und der VM...läuft jetzt. Ich habe eine andere Version (32 anstatt 64bit) genommen und schon lief es. 
<David1977> Danke für deine Unterstützung
<mrkramps> gerne
<mone> PCI (sysfs)  
<mone> was bedeut das?
<mrkramps> mone, dass du noch einen moment warten musst
<mone> wie kann ich noch gleich pasten
<mrkramps> !nopaste > mone
<kubine> mone: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<David1977> hast du schon ein Ubuntu am laufen, mone?
<mone> ja  ubuntu 14.04
<David1977> mach mal ein Terminal auf und dann gib foldendes ein:
<David1977> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<David1977> sag, wenn es fertig ist
<mone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10731584/
<kubine> mone: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<David1977> mone: hast du den Befehl ausgeführt?
<mone> jetzt meine frage, lubuntu xubuntu oder doch ubuntu
<mone> ja
<mrkramps> mone, nicht ubuntu
<mone> ok schon mal gut zu wissen
<mrkramps> lubuntu oder xubuntu laufen beide auf dem gerät … ersteres ist aber ggf. die bessere wahl
<mrkramps> dagegen bietet xubuntu etwas mehr komfort
<mrkramps> alternativ auch bodhi linux
<David1977> ok....dann für die zukunft um was zu pasten kannst du jetzt "befehl .... | pastebinit" eingeben und bekommst dann automatisch eine URL zurück
<David1977> Beispiel:
<mone> cool  danke david
<mrkramps> oder eben eine eigene desktopumgebung … aber das wahrscheinlich noch etwas zu früh dir das vorzuschalgen
<David1977> ls -al | pastebinit
<mrkramps> David1977, scheissplan
<David1977> echt? warum?
<mone> mrkramps, ich kann aber durchaus lubuntu 64 bit installieren oder
<mrkramps> ich möchte mein homeverzeichnis nicht beim nopaste-service veröffentlichen
<David1977> ja....ok
<David1977> das stimmt
<mrkramps> mone, ich glaube nicht
<David1977> ich dachte du würdest pastebinit jetzt als scheißplan bezeichnen ;)
<David1977> aber, ich will euch nicht weiter stören
<mone> nach einem befehl zufolge (an dem ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann) ist der rechner 64 bit fähig
<mrkramps> David1977, ist halt gefährtlich, weil das die ausgabe ungefragt hochläd
<David1977> ja, das ist correct
<mrkramps> mone, ist richtig … der N450 kann 64 bit
<mone> würdest du mir jedoch nicht empfehlen
<mone> :)
<mrkramps> doch doch, wenn das gerät 64bit kann, spricht nichts dagegen
<mrkramps> ich war nur unsicher, wegen atom
<mone> verzeih du hast vorhin noch eine andere linux version angesprochen, was hat es denn mit der auf sich
<mrkramps> !enlightment > mone 
<mrkramps> hmpf
<mrkramps> !e17 > mone
<kubine> mone: Informationen zu E17 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/E17
<mrkramps> ha
<mrkramps> bodhi setzt auf eine andere desktopumgebung und kommt ähnlich spartanisch wie lubuntu
<mrkramps> nur schicker ;)
<mone> ich les es mir grad mal durch
<mrkramps> mone, für dich vielleicht generell interessant http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alte_Hardware/Ubuntu
<kubine> mrkramps: Title: Ubuntu › Alte Hardware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mone> danke, das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen
<mone> :)
<mone> nee also vor budhi linux hab ich noch zuviel respekt
<mone> ich denke ich bleibe bei der wahl zwischen lu/xubuntu
<mrkramps> mone, firefox ggf. durch qupzilla ersetzen und in libreoffice java deaktivieren … das wäre noch zwei tipps, die ich dir mit auf den weg geben kann
<mone> ich liege richtig mit der annahme (wie ihr auch schon gesagt habt) dass es nicht möglich ist, einfach auf lubuntu überzuspringen
<mone> cool danke 
<mone> werd i mir notieren
<mrkramps> mone, du kannst die desktopumgebung wechseln, nur zwei paralell läuft nicht immer gut
<mrkramps> !Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren > mone
<kubine> mone: Informationen zu Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<mone> ok der artikel ist mir zu wirr. eine letzte frage: wenn ich also mit diesem rechner, lediglich dokumente schreiben möchte, dass unterwegs und akku sparen möchte
<mone> laufe ich mit lubuntu 64 bit gut
<mone> ubuntu 14.04 64 bit, wie es jetzt der fall ist, wahrscheinlich eher semi empfehlennwert
<bekks> Wieso das denn?
<mrkramps> bekks, weil das ein atom n450 ist
<bekks> Wenn Du nicht gerade 10 Jahre alte HW hast, die kein 64Bit kann, ist 64Bit die erste Wahl. :)
<mrkramps> mone, mit lubuntu bist du nicht verkehrt
<mone> merci 
<mone> :)
<mrkramps> bekks, den 64bit teil hatten wir schon geklärt ;)
<bekks> Sehr schön :)
<mone> ich werds mir einfach nochmal runterladen
<bekks> Nicht notwendig.
<mone> weiss jemand von euch auf anhieb wie das programm heisst mit dem man die iso datei auf den stick ziehen kann
<mrkramps> dd
<mone> bootin irgendwas
<bekks> Einfach sudo tasksel eingeben und das Desktopenvironment der Wahl installieren.
<mone> ?
<mone> diesen befehl habe ich gesucht
<jokrebel> noxs: Oder einfach den Startmedienersteller ;-)
<jokrebel> +nehmen
<mone> sudo: tasksel: command not found <- das war die ansage nach dem befehl
<mrkramps> mone, der startmedienersteller solltest du im menü finden können
<bekks> sudo apt-get install tasksel :)
<mone> ich les mir grad den wiki artikel zu tasksel durch
<jokrebel> Warum einfach wenns auch umständlicher geht...
<mone> danke :)
<bekks> jokrebel: tasksel und ein DE draufziehen ist schneller als ein ISO runterladen, stick erstellen neu installieren. :)
<mone> was heisst DE draufziehen
<jokrebel> bekks: Wo steht, dass er die ISO nicht längst hat?
<mone> hab ich nicht @ jok
<mone> :)
<mone> ok tasksel ist installiert
<mone> kann ich nun einfach zu lubuntu 64 bit wechseln, hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<mone> es hat sich nämlich eine paketkonfugiration geöffnet mit der ich wenig anfangen kann
<jokrebel> mone: Trotzdem noch ne Artikel zu meinem Vorschlag zur Vollständligkeit https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_Startmedienersteller
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Ubuntu Startmedienersteller – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<bekks> mone: Wenn Du ein Ubuntu 64 Bit hast, ja. Einfach Lubuntu auswählen und los.
<mone> welches lubuntu denn?
<mone> es werden so manche angezeigt
<bekks> Welche werden Dir denn angezeigt...?
<mone> lubuntu: live cd,desktop, minimal version
<bekks> Ja, da musst du Dich entscheiden - welches hättest Du denn gerne? :)
<bekks> Hint: Desktop ist das, was Du suchst.
<mone> ok danke :)
<mrkramps> bekks, erklärst du ihm auch, wie er unity vollständig deinstalliert?
<mone> sofern ich gleich verschwunden sein sollte aufgrund des umsprungs sag ich schon mal danke
<mone> ??
<mone> also gibts noch was zu beachten
<mone> danke mrkramps für die seite mit dem startmedienersteller, klingt nützlich
<bekks> mone: Du musst Dich danach komplett ausloggen, und im Anmeldebildschirm Lubuntu auswählen.
<bekks> mrkramps: Wieso Unity deinstallieren?
<mrkramps> bekks, weil er im moment noch ubuntu mit unity installiert hat
<bekks> Ja und? DAs stört doch nicht.
<mrkramps> pulseaudio gehört bspw. nicht zu lubuntu
<mrkramps> und ich will nicht wissen, was von unity sonst noch ungefragt in der lubuntu-sitznug mitstartet
<bekks> Unity startet nichts in anderen Sitzungen mit.
<mone> kann ich denn diese sachen mittels terminal befehl deinstallieren, später?
<mrkramps> mone, ja
<bekks> Wie denn auch, wenn Unity nicht gestartet wird/ist.
<mrkramps> bekks, zeitgeist? software-center?
<bekks> mrkramps: Wird beides nicht automatisch in anderen Sessions gestartet.
<mrkramps> gut, wenn du das sagst, will ich es gerne glauben
<bekks> Übrigens verwendet nur lubuntu kein Pulseuadio. Alle anderen Flavours verwenden Pulseaudio.
<mone> aber fakt ist dann doch, das diese dinge dann noch installiert sind, und somit unnötigen speicher rauben?
<mrkramps> yapp
<mone> sofern es einen einfachen weg gibt wie ich das beheben kann, möcht ich das gern tun, jedoch war der wiki eintrag vorhin nicht wirklich ersichtlich  
<bekks> Wie wenig Speicherplatz hast Du denn?
<mone> 983,5 mib
<bekks> Damit kriegst Du auch keine Lubuntu Installation hin.
<mone> ??
<bekks> 1GB reicht nicht für den täglichen Betrieb.
<mone> momentan ist 14.04 ubuntu 64 bit drauf
<bekks> Und wir reden von Speicherplatz, nicht von RAM.
<mone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10731584/
<kubine> mone: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mone> also starte ich das program nun nicht mehr
<mone> es wartet grad so oben im fenster
<mone> kann ich unity nicht mit einem terminal befehl entfernen
<mone> ok ich muss auch los. ich bedanke mich für eure mithilfe, mrkramps ich bleibe bei deiner auskunft danke!
<mrkramps> gerne
<Yoshimo> so nochmal, nachdem mich Freenode vorhin wegen angeblichem Flooding rausgeworfen hat
<Yoshimo> https://pastee.org/mk668 / https://pastee.org/py52v , der Login-Bildschirm erscheint nicht. Was könnte es sein? Falsche Nutzerrechte wie beim letzten mal?
<kubine> Yoshimo: Title: Paste: mk668 (at pastee.org)
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Da les ich was von systemd. Was für ein Ubuntu ist das denn?
<bekks> Warum genau verwendest du einen nicht supporteten Kernel?
<Yoshimo> Kubuntu  jokrebel
<Yoshimo> 14.10
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Auch das aktuelle Kubuntu hat meines Wissens noch kein systemd. Und was sagst Du wegen dem Kernel?
<Yoshimo> das ist noch ein Rest von einem Test wegen nicht unterstützter Hardware, geht aber mit nem anderen auch nicht
<bekks> Dein Grafikkartentreiber ist nicht richtig installiert.
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Mit fremdem Kernel und Systemd ist es jedenfalls nicht grade ein supportetes Standard-Ubuntu :-(
<Yoshimo> ich hab SystemD nicht wissentlich installiert zumindest
<bekks> In 14.10 wird systemd mitgeliefert.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ach! Und auch aktiviert? Seit wann? Das ist mir neu
<bekks> jokrebel: Niemand sagte, dass es aktiviert sei. Ab Ubuntu 14.10 liefert Canonical aus ganz offiziellen Quellen systemd mit, und der Umstieg auf systemd ist supported.
<mrkramps> schon in 14.04 übernimmt systemd irgendwie einige funktionen
<apollo13> logind und sowas vermutlich
<apollo13> und udevd, mit 14.10 wird dann das fluchen beginnen^^
<mrkramps> apollo13, logind genau
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-04
<Nyctophilia> Hallo! Ich habe momentan Ubuntu 14.04 LTS auf meinem Lenovo ThinkPad Helix (1. Gen) Specs: http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/thinkpad/thinkpad-helix/#tab-tech_specs und das meiste funktioniert ohne Probleme out of the box. Ich habe aber noch 2 kleine Probleme welche ich selber nicht in den Griff bekomme. 1. Wie kann ich im Tabletmodus einen Rechtsklick durchführen? 2. Die G-Sensoren sind 
<Nyctophilia> vermutlich nicht richtig installiert. Das Bild dreht sich nicht automatisch wenn ich das Tablet seitlich oder auf dem Kopf halte. Keine Reaktion. Benötigt ihr einen Output meines Systems durch Terminalbefehle um Informationen über die Geräte zu bekommen? Vielen Dank schonmal, ich bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.
<kubine> Nyctophilia: Title: Helix Tablet With Keyboard | Laptop Tablet Hybrid | Lenovo US (at shop.lenovo.com)
<ub_umstieg> Servus :gedit 14.04 gibt es das zulezt benutzte dateien nicht mehr  da wird nichts angezeigt 
<passt_> in welchen pfad wird ein android per mtp automatisch gemountet?
<passt_> hätte doch länger auf englisch googlen sollen: /run/user/$USER/gvfs/
<nagetier> jo
<zy3pD> hallo, ich hab mir gerade multisystem installiert und als abhängigkeiten wurde u.a. qemu installiert, welches ich aber nicht brauche ... wie entferne ich nun die abhängigen qemu pakete ohne multisystem zu entfernen???
<sdx23> zy3pD: gar nicht.
<Richy22> ich bräuchte Unterstützung beim einrichten von rsyslog, hat jemand Zeit und Lust mir zu helfen?
<zy3pD> sdx23, das wäre für mich aber schon wichtig weil der rechner keine virtualisierung unterstützt und ich den qemu müll auch nicht brauche ^^
<sdx23> zy3pD: dann rede mit dem, der das Paket erstellt hat. Ist ja nichtmal aus den offiziellen Quellen.
<sdx23> Richy22: am besten einfach die Frage stellen :)
<Richy22> ich möchte rsyslog einrichten, weiß aber nicht wie. Also ich weiß nicht was ich zuerst machen soll. Das paket ist schon installiert und ich möchte die Logs die von Homematic an die IP von meinem Rechner gesendet werden abfangen und auf einem Netzwerklaufwerk abspeichern. Was muss ich zuerst machen?
<sdx23> Richy22: docu findest du beispielsweise in /usr/share/doc/rsyslog/README.Debian
<Richy22> danke. werde es damit versuchen
<sdx23> ist zumindest ein Ansatzpunkt - für mehr müsste ich auch nachlesen.
<Richy22> etwas auf deutsch wäre auf jeden Fall hilfreicher, aber ich werde es mal versuchen
<nagetier> Richy22, falls "rsyslog ubuntu" nichts brauchbares auswirft, versuche es mal mit einer anderen Distribution im Suchbegriff.. gibt da eigentlich recht gute Anleitungen, die man anfänglich gut nutzen kann.
<Richy22> ok danke auch für diesen Tipp.
<Mone> hallo zusammen, folgendes problem ich habe mir gestern auf einen anderen rechner lubuntu draufgezogen, alles gut verlaufen, bis auf die tatsache, dass sich keine internetverbindung herstellen lassen möchte. Dies ist merkwürdig weil es unter ubuntu keine probleme gab. Da ich auf dem pc kein internet habe, kann ich auch folglich keine befehle hier posten
<Mone> Bei Google hab ich gelesen, dass es öfter probleme mit dem internet unter lubuntu gab. Allerdings ist das netzwerk in der "Taskleiste" sichtbar, es will sich einfach nicht verbinden lassen
<Mone> ich muss korrigieren, es lässt sich nur manchmal verbinden
<schnuppi84> Guten Abend!
<schnuppi84> bei ner APU, reicht da wenn man nur "fglrx " installiert?
<bekks> Das kommt auf die APU an.
<schnuppi84> ich hab ne A10-5700 (Keine gnc)
<schnuppi84> sorry keine gcn..
<schnuppi84> des müsste ne hd 7660 D sein
<bekks> Das müsste man verifizieren.
<schnuppi84> hm ok
<schnuppi84> was ich bei linux (unix) eh nie durchsteige, das es verschiedene möglichkeiten gibt treiber zu installieren
<schnuppi84> was ich mich eh immer frage, wieso gibt es nicht von AMD, Nvidia nen Resspons eintrag?
<schnuppi84> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen propitär und propitär update
<gandaro> Hi!  Seit ich neu installiert habe, ist das Booten von der Festplatte sehr langsam geworden … Mein Laptop ist jetzt ca. 10 minuten an, und ist noch nicht mit dem bootloader fertig. der cursor im bootloader blinkt aber normal und regelmäßig, und wenn ich von einer CD boote, bekomm ich da ein bedienbares System
<gandaro> Kennt das jemand? :(
<ppq> gandaro, es gibt ein tool, das dir ne hübsche grafik des bootvorgangs erstellt - wer wie lange braucht und so
<ppq> hab gerade den namen vergessen, sollte sich aber leicht recherchieren lassen
<bekks> bootchart
<ppq> ah, genau
<gandaro> ppq: ich komme doch minutenlang gar nicht über den bootloader hinaus
<gandaro> kann das schon den bootloader miteinbeziehen?
<ppq> öhm, achso. ne, glaub nicht
<ppq> sonst mal nen anderen bootloader installieren
<mirkonils> guten morgen leute
#ubuntu-de 2015-04-05
<Keba> Hallo :)
<embik> hey :)
<DerProfessor_> Hallo Leute 
<Keba> Google behauptet, dass Wine-Programme nicht auf USB-Festplatten zugreifen können – hab ich das richtig gegooglet und daher einfach Pech gehabt?
<embik> Keba: schätze mal das kommt auch darauf an _wie_ du die Platte nutzen willst
<embik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/314205/how-to-mount-usb-flash-drive-to-wine hilft dir da der erste Teil irgendwie weiter?
<kubine> embik: Title: How to mount USB flash drive to WINE? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Keba> nah, es liegt nicht daran, dass Wine nicht auf den Ordner zugreifen kann, sondern einfach daran, dass das Progeamm unter Wine nicht will :(
<jokrebel> Keba: Schon bei winehq geschaut?
<jokrebel> !winehq > Keba 
<jokrebel> !wine > Keba 
<kubine> Keba: Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<jokrebel> Keba: https://www.winehq.org/ <-- Da findet man ggf. nötige Schritte um manches doch zum laufen zu bekomen.
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<Keba> re
<Keba> jokrebel: klar, kein Eintrag. (Ist ein ziemliches Spartenprogramm)
<Keba> Es kommt auch eine Fehlermeldung, aber den Text da kann man nicht lesen. Im Terminal steht auch nichts
<Keba> vielleicht programmier ich mir das selber, schon lange nichts mehr schönes gemacht :D
<bekks> Keba: Du willst Wine erweitern?
<dreamon> Kann man nur über den Hostname im lokalen Netzwerk.. die PCs adressieren. Oder benötigt man dazu einen Namenserver oder dergleichen?
<embik> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi :)
<kubine> embik: Title: Avahi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Yoshimo> Unter Windows 7 nutze ich Proxifier um Verbindungen von 2-3 Programmen zu ein paar ihrer Servern, nicht allen, durch TOR umzuleiten um Geo-Einschränkungen zu umgehen. Auch blockiert meine Firewall bei einigen Anwendungen Google-Analytics und ähnliche Scherze.
<Yoshimo> Gibt es da für Linux auch was grafisches um das einzustellen? Die Programme würden in dem Fall unter Wine laufen
<dreamon> embik, Super! Vielen Dank!
<embik> dreamon: kein Problem, manchmal muss man einfach nur den Namen wissen um etwas zu finden ... ist immer schwer nach so Konzepten zu googlen :P
<DerProfessor_> lol * DaBossDaChef hat die Verbindung getrennt (Ping timeout: 252 seconds) <-Was fuer ne coole Nick
<jokrebel> ...aber maximal ein Thema für den Offtopic-Kanal DerProfessor_ 
<dreamon> embik, Und das klappt auch noch! :-)
<embik> dreamon: :)
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kurze frage zu dhcp und dns unter ubuntu. mir ist aufgefallen das als dns-server localhost (127.0.1.1) verwendet wird. nicht der dns der eigentlich von der fritzbox hier vergeben wird. 
<ShiroNeko> wie kann ich das verhalten ändern, sodass er immer den dns des dhcp verwendet?
<bekks> Würde das nicht der Fall sein, würdest du keine DNS Auflösung haben. Da dnsmasq im Einsatz ist, wird in der /etc/resolv.conf genau dieser eingetragen, und dnsmasq selbst verwendet den SNS Server der per DHCP gesetzt wird.
<ShiroNeko> bekks: in der resolv.conf steht nameserver 127.0.1.1 search fritz.box
<bekks> Ja.
<ShiroNeko> alle anderen rechner hier im netz bekommen als dns aber 10.1.1.1 
<bekks> Weil alle anderen kein dnsmasq verwenden.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq
<kubine> bekks: Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ShiroNeko> viel konfigurieren scheint es bei dnsmasq hier aber auch nicht zu geben. es existiert lediglich /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager
<ShiroNeko> mit dnsmasq an sich hab ich schon häufiger gearbeitet, sollte von daher nicht das thema sein
<bekks> Ja, network-manager benutzt dnsmasq, von daher gibts da nicht viel zu konfigurieren.
<ShiroNeko> und wie bring ich dem nun bei meine lokalen adressen korrekt aufzulösen?
<bekks> Trag sie in der /etc/hosts ein, wo lokale Adressen hingehören.
<ShiroNeko> eigentlich  nicht der weg den ich gehen wollte, lieber wäre mir die auflösung über den dhcp nameserver
<bekks> Dann trag die Adressen sauber im DHCP Nameserver ein.
<bekks> Da network-manager dnsmasq benutzt, und dnsmasq wiederum den DNS Server der per DHCP zugewiesen wird, istd as kein Problem.
<ShiroNeko> an welcher stelle kann ich denn sehen welchen dns dnsmasq aktuell verwendet?
<bekks> Hast du mehrere?
<ShiroNeko> nein, aber dnsmasq scheint halt meine lokalen adressen nicht korrekt aufzulösen
<ShiroNeko> daher meine vermutung dass er einen externen dns verwendet und nicht die fritzbox
<ShiroNeko> mit dig sehe ich halt nur 127.0.1.1 statt den tatsächlichen dns-server
<ShiroNeko> externe adressen löst er auch auf
<ShiroNeko> shinigami oder shinigami.fritz.box eben nicht
<bekks> Löst die Fritzbox das denn auf?
<ShiroNeko> ja
<bekks> Dann schau Dir doch mal den o.g. Artikel an. Dort steht, wie du es bewerkstelligst, dass dnsmasq für bestimmte Adressen auf jeden Fall die Fritzbox benutzt.
<ShiroNeko> ein dig shinigami +short von meinem debian ergibt 10.1.1.5 
<ShiroNeko> bekks: so ganz einfach ist es auch nicht, da auch hosts aus 10.1.1.0/24 auf arbeit verwendet werden. somit wäre es aktuell schön zu sehen an welchen dns dnsmasq seine anfragen weiterleitet
<bekks> An den DNS Server, der per DHCP geliefert wird.
<ShiroNeko> was hier 10.1.1.1 sein sollte, möchte ich aber gern mal vergewissern dass nicht doch ein externer verwendet wird. immerhin löst er auch fritz.box nicht korrekt auf 10.1.1.1 auf
<ShiroNeko> irgendwo muss das coh erkenntlich sein
<ShiroNeko> kann mir nicht vorstellen das dnsmasq unter ubuntu so transparent für den user läuft
<bekks> nm-tool | grep DNS
<bekks> Wieso sollte dnsmasq denn nicht so transparent laufen?
<ShiroNeko> DNS: 8.8.8.8
<ShiroNeko> DNS: 10.1.1.1
<ShiroNeko> warum google #1?
<bekks> Ergo liefert deine Fritzbox das in dieser Reihenfolge so aus.
<ShiroNeko> würde mich wundern, die liefert an alle anderen geräte hier auch ausshliesslich die 10.1.1.1, also soch selbst aus
<bekks> Das mag Dich wundern, aber es entspricht den Tatsachen. dnsmasq benutzt den bzw. die per DHCP gelieferten DNS Server.
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Also hier bei meinem Ubuntu-14.04.2 mit Unity läuft auch der network-manager und alles ist hinter ner Fritz!Box als Router/Gateway/DHCP. Da kommen aber auf "nm-tool | grep DNS" nur die internen IPv4 und IPv6 Adressen der Fritzbox.
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Hast Du da vielleicht doch im Network-Manager einen Eintrag drin?
 * jokrebel tippt auf die Zeile "zusätlicher DNS-Server"
<jules_> hallo, ist es möglich, im Windows Vista (Guest) unter Ubuntu 14.04 (host), Treiber für Grafikkarte zu installieren?
<ppq> jules_, installier einfach die virtualbox guest-additions (mal davon ausgehend, dass du virtualbox nutzt)
<ppq> da sind die grafiktreiber mit drin
<jules_> habe ich
<bekks> Im Gast natürlich.
<jules_> ja VGA
<bekks> Nicht auf dem Host :)
<jules_> :))
<ppq> wenn die richtig installiert sind, ist die auflösung dynamisch an die fenstergröße gekoppelt
<ppq> nix vga
<jules_> okie, vielleicht muß ich "restarten"
<ppq> kann unter windows mal vorkommen, jo
<bekks> Ja, du musst den Gast neustarten nach der Installation der Guest Additions.
<jules_> okie danke
<jules_> wie gelange ich jetzt in ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<jules_> ./join #ubuntu-de-offtopic geht nicht
<bekks> Da darf kein Punkt am Anfang sein.
<jules_> okie :-p
<Ekkehardt> join als Skript im aktuellen Ordner? ;)
<bekks> Möchlich :)
<jules_> :-) dieser ubuntu mate kann ich nicht "nebenbei" wie xfce installieren oder? 
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<Ekkehardt> Kann man machern, muss man aber nicht.
<jules_> ist es schon "unter" Ubuntu Software Center oder PPA? ist es überhaupt "stabil"?
<ppq> xfce ist seit jahrzehnten stabil
<ppq> und es ist in den normalen repos
<jules_> ach ubuntu mate kommt erst mit 15.04 
<Ekkehardt> Das ist bald.
<jules_> ja ich nutze xfce, sehr schnell
<jokrebel> quatsch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: MATE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: zusätzlicher DNS-Server
<ShiroNeko> ?
<bekks> OFfizielles Derivat wird Ubuntu Mate erst mit 15.04 werden, "vorher" gibt es aber PPA.
<ppq> bekks, seit 14.10 in den normalen repos
<jokrebel> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE#Aus-den-offiziellen-Paketquellen
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: MATE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Ja 
<bekks> ppq: Ah, ok.
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: wo finde ich die?
<ShiroNeko> sofern jetzt nicht die gemeint sind, die in der fritz zusätzlich eingetragen sind
<bekks> ShiroNeko: Und welche sind das...?
<jokrebel> In den Einstellungen (Bearbeiten) dort dann das entsprechende Interface auswählen und dann in den IP-Einstllungen
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Nein - ich meine die Einstellungen des Network-Managers
<ShiroNeko> bekks: 80.69.100.206 und 80.69.100.186
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: methode: automatisch, Andere DNS-Server: leer, Suchdomämen: leer, Kennung des DHCP-Servers: leer
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: http://s10.postimg.org/hl0vc85l5/2012_10_23_232727_1600x900_scrot.png
<ShiroNeko> betrifft sowohl die aktive wlan verbindung, wie die kabelgebundene die aktuell nicht verwendet wird
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Dann hast Du es vielleicht auch händisch irgendwo eingetragen. Normal (Standard) ist es jedenfalls nicht, dass bei "nm-tool | grep DNS" was anderes als der Router kommt. Und schon gleich gar nicht automagisch der Google-DNS
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: bei der installation hatte ich nichts fest angegeben, wenn müsste sich das aber auch ändern lassen müssen?
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Wenn Du rausfindest wo Du das eingetragen hast sollte das machbar sein. Prüf doch mal die "host", "resolv.conf" und "resolv.default" 
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DNS_Problembehebung
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: DNS Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Ebenso die /etc/network/interfaces und die NM-Einstellungen.
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: spricht was dagegen dnsmasq zu deinstallieren?
<ShiroNeko> oder wird der vom network-manager zwingend benötigt?
<ShiroNeko> okay, will ich dnsmasq-base deinstallieren, will er auch den network-manager deinstallieren
<jokrebel> könnte durchaus dann noch mehr kaputt machen ;-)
<ShiroNeko> dann arbeite ich zuhause einfach mit den IPs, die anzahl ist zum glück überschaubar 
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Such den 8.8.8.8 Eintrag wie empfohlen in den angegeben Dateien. 
<ShiroNeko> in den angegebenen datien ist kein eintrag mit 8.8.8.8
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Die hast Du jetzt alle schon gesichtet?
<ShiroNeko> auch ein sudo grep -liR '8.8.8.8' /etc* bleibt ohne ergebnis
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: ja
<sash_> ShiroNeko: Nebenbei: Die meisten Dinge in /etc kann man als User lesen und braucht kein sudo.
<bekks> Wer sagt denn, dass das in /etc steht?
<sash_> bekks: Ich sagte das nur wegen des sudo grep ;)
<bekks> Ja, schon klar. Aber meine Aussage war nicht auf Dich bezogen :)
<ShiroNeko> ich geb auf
<ShiroNeko> ich finds einfach nicht, wo er den google dns hernimmt
<bekks> Hast Du in den Einstellungen des network-manager nachgesehen?
<ShiroNeko> ja
<ShiroNeko> da ist nix
<ShiroNeko> kein einziges anzeichen des google dns
<bekks> Zeig uns doch mal die komplette Ausgabe von nm-tool in einem Pastebin.
<ShiroNeko> http://pastebin.com/SxZF9DrX
<kubine> ShiroNeko: Title: nm-tool NetworkManager Tool State: connected (global) - Device: wlan0 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> was ich auch jetzt erst sehe, die wlan karte des laptops kann 5Ghz, nutzen tut er aber nur 2.4 Ghz ... naja, jetzt nicht so wichtig
<dasjoe> ShiroNeko: benutzt du 15.04?
<ShiroNeko> 14.04
<ShiroNeko> mit kernel 3.17, wegen der intel grafik da sonst nicht beide monitore an der docking station gehen würden
<ShiroNeko> Multi Stream Transport funktioniert wohl mit 3.16 noch nicht
<dasjoe> Du hast keine weiteren systemd-Pakete hinzugefügt? Ich frag nur, weil systemd-resolved wohl auf Google's DNS-Server zurückfällt, wenn man sonst keine hat
<dreamon> würde gerne die Desktopsymbole ausblenden. verwende gnome-session-fallback .. Ich hab diese mit dconf oder gnome-tweak-tool deativiert, aber die sind hartnäckig immer noch da
<jokrebel> dreamon: schon neu gestartet?
<dreamon> jokrebel, ja
<ShiroNeko> dreamon: nein, nichts zusätzlich installiert
<ShiroNeko> nutzt 14.04 denn schon systemd?
<bekks> Teilweise.
<dreamon> ShiroNeko, Tja. Ich teste viel aus. 
<bekks> Was "gnome-session-fallback" mit Austesten zu tun hat, wird wohl für immer unklar bleiben :)
<ShiroNeko> zu viel kann ich nicht testen, ist ein firmenlaptop, was ich allerdings privat nutzen darf
<dreamon> bekks, das bezog sich auf ShiroNeko sein -> nein, nichts zusätzlich installiert
<ShiroNeko> ubuntu hatte ich aber selbst installiert ... hatte da die freie wahl ob ubuntu oder windows
<jokrebel> dreamon: bekks Und gemeint war vermutlich dasjoe ;-)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ahso. :) -> nautilus -n sollte doch auch das symbolzeug deaktivieren.. ?
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-04
<tuor> Moin, ich habe ein Ubuntu 14.04 (Desktop) in Virtualbox installiert. Ich moechte dort Dinge testen bevor ich sie auf meinem Arbeitsrechner verwende. Ich habe der VM erst nur einen Kern und 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher geben und dann 2 Kerne und 2048 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Bei beiden Einstellungen ist die Desktopumgebung sehr traege. Klicke ich z.B. auf den "Ubuntu Knopf" dauert es 1-2 Sekunden bis sich das
<tuor> Launcher-Menu langsam aufbaut. Was kann ich machen damit das besser funktioniert?
<dadrc> 3D-Beschleunigung in die VM durchreichen
<tuor> dadrc, Danke!
<iw2> Hallo
<tuor> Hi, waere es moeglich einen eigenen Dock-Eintrag zu erstellen mit einem eigenen Bild welcher dann Firefox mit einem speziellen Profil startet? Ich habe jetzt schon Eintraege bei Firefox fuer ein paar Profile. Ich moechte aber, die verschiedenen Profile mit separaten Knoepfen ansteuern koennen.
<tuor> [Ubuntu 14.04 64bit (Desktop)]
<koegs> tuor: afaik hat firefox da einen schalter für, musst du nur einen eigenen starter erstellen
<tuor> koegs, Also ich kann firefox mit speziellen Profilen starten. Wie erstelle ich aber den Starter?
<koegs> turo: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/#Programmstarter-erstellen
<koegs> *tuor
<tuor> koegs, thx!
<iw2> hallo
<iw2> kann man eine live konsole von der server-installations-cd bekommen? 
<nagetier> iw2, ja, kann man, das kannst du anfänglich anfordern, dazu werden ein paar mehr Pakete in die Installationsumgebung installiert
<iw2> wenn ich von der cd starte komme ich zu der auswahl, mit installation, cd überprüfen usw. da sehe ich keine option für soeine live-konsole!?, nagetier 
<nagetier> iw2, du musst dazu das System laden, ist das erledigt, wirst du gefragt ob du weitere Pakete installieren möchtest (das ist ein Liste von ~20 Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wie eher unübliche Dateisysteme usw., die sind alle nicht aktiviert), eine Möglichkeit davon ist die, die du suchst
<nagetier> iw2, imho ist das noch ein paar Abschnitte vor der Netzwerkkonfiguration, einer der ersten Schritte
<iw2> rescue a broken sys. hört sich auch gut an, darum geht es zufällig
<nagetier> iw2, wenn du reparieren möchten ist das genau richtig, ja
<nagetier> möchtest*
<nagetier> iw2, sollte etwas brauchbares zu finden sein - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Notfall/
<iw2> danke, nagetier das mit der konsole hat schonmal funktioniert
<iw2> leider kann ich ubuntu noch immer nicht booten, und lande immer im (initramfs)
<iw2> aus der konsole habe ich e2fsck /dev/<root_dev> ausgeführt, leider ohne erfolg, jetzt lande ich wieder im iniramfs
<nagetier> iw2, du musste dir die Ausgaben bei Start genauer ansehen, zusätzlich in die Logs zu sehen dürfte auch nicht schaden
<nagetier> iw2, falls die keine Ausgaben bekommst, musst du das ändern
<nagetier> s/die/du/
<tuor> Hi, wo kann ich nachschauen in welcher Version Programme von Ubuntu 16.04 kommen werden? (in diesem Fall Virtualbox)
<leszek> tuor: packages.ubuntu.com
<tuor> leszek, thx.
<leszek> np
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: nachdem virtualbox üblicherweise von oracle selbst gepflegt wird, ist nur gerade bei dem packet die paketdatenbank von ubuntu nur eingeschränkt hilfreich
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, also wenn man das Repo verwendet? (andernfalls verstehe ich dich nicht)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: jep, und gerade im fall von vb ist das auch sehr ratsam (und sehr gut gepflegt)
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ah ok. Das mache jetzt schon (nur wegen dem "run in background" featrue). Ich dachte vielleicht brauche ich das Repo ja dann bei 16.04 nicht mehr. Warum meinst du? Was habe ich davon (ausser die aktuellsten Feature)
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: z.b. die puel version?
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ah ok. Ich lese gerade was die Unterschiede sind. Daran hatte ich nicht mehr gedacht.
<eTeddy> womit kann man mal eben fix nen Foto in ne Strichzeichnung und diese Striche in Form von XY-Koordinaten ausgeben?
<eTeddy> oder anders, wie kann ich Pfade aus Inkscape in XY-Daten konvertieren
<eTeddy> oder ne SVG in XY-Koordinaten
<frostschutz> wenn dus in gimp aufmachst stehen die pixelkoordinaten des mauszeigers in der linken unteren ecke ... ;)
<stevieh> was sind denn xy koordinaten? Ist das was definiertes?
<eTeddy> ich brauch danach ne liste mit xy-koordinaten um die strichzeichnung mit nem roboter verarbeiten zu können
<stevieh> schau mal richtung hpgl konvertierung.
<LetoThe2nd> naja svg+stützpunkt->koordinaten ist mathematisch kein hexenwerk, die frage ist halt mehr obs schon wer für dich vorbereitet hat, in deiner gewünschten formatierung
<LetoThe2nd> 2min mit tante gugl: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/svg.path
<eTeddy> LetoThe2nd: hm... das lässt sich bei mir nicht installieren, hab von python aber auch keine ahnung
<eTeddy> LetoThe2nd: ImportError: No module named setuptools
<LetoThe2nd> eTeddy: dann einfach besser sein lassen, das ist nicht in 2min erledigt
<k1l>  sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: das installieren schon, die benutzung nicht
<k1l> jo
<eTeddy> LetoThe2nd: ok, dass scheint ne Funktionsbibliothek zu sein, da brauch ich dann ja noch einiges an aufwand...
<eTeddy> schön wäre ein svg2xyz
<LetoThe2nd> eTeddy: danke fürs zuhören...
<eTeddy> LetoThe2nd: ???
<LetoThe2nd> eTeddy: "die frage ist halt mehr obs schon wer für dich vorbereitet hat"
<LetoThe2nd> eTeddy: auf brutaldeutsch: "das gibt es vermutlich nicht genau so wie du es gerade brauchst. selber schreiben, oder schreiben lassen"
<k1l> also ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sowas in der cnc ecke gibt. aber da muss man halt etwas zeit und engagement investieren sich da erstmal reinzuarbeiten
<LetoThe2nd> oder auch https://www.npmjs.com/package/svgutils
<LetoThe2nd> je nachdem welche sprache mal halt lieber mag
<stevieh> http://pldaniels.com/hpgl-distiller/
<stevieh> http://www.pstoedit.net/pstoedit
<stevieh> fertig
<eTeddy> stevieh: hpgl spuckt mit inkscape raus, das format sieht schon ganz gut aus, damit kann ich was anfangen - danke
<stevieh> yep
<tuor> Moin ich habe mir mal evolution in der TestVM installiert. Gibt es einen Kanal welcher geeigneter ist als dieser um Evolution spezifische Fragen zu stellen (ist ja schon auf Ubuntu, aber es geht mir um das Programm selbst).
<zerwas> tuor: #evolution in Gimpnet, englischsprachig
<tuor> zerwas, thx.
<zerwas> tuor: irc://irc.gimp.org/#evolution
<tuor> Hi, ich habe beim einem Programm Abhaengigkeiten zu libwbxml2 version 0.11.2 oder neuer, Ubuntu 14.04 bringt aber nur Version 0.10.7 mit sich. Ubuntu 16.04 erneuert das auch nicht. Gibt es dazu einen speziellen Grund? Wird das villeicht noch kommen?
<koegs> tuor: frag doch den maintainer
<k1l> das hat seit 2010 kein update mehr gehabt. und die projekt seite gibts nicht mehr
<tuor> k1l, https://github.com/libwbxml/libwbxml/releases
<tuor> https://sourceforge.net/projects/libwbxml/
<k1l> tuor: ja, 2013 paar releases, dann 2015 2. frag einfach die leute da von der lib mal ob die nicht das maintainen wollen
<tuor> k1l, also ich wollte gerade ein Frageformular ausfuellen (da auf launchpad stand man soll das als erstes tun, bevor man den maintainer anschreibt). Also soll ich jetzt in richtung Maintainer gehen oder die leute der Lib anschreiben ob sie es fuer Ubuntu maintainen wollen?
<k1l> ich würde einen bug/wishlist aufmachen auf launchpad ob man das nicht updaten kann.  und gleichzeitig mal die lib leute fragen ob sie das nicht übernehmen können.
<tuor> ah ok.
<tuor> k1l, beides getan.
<tadeus7> Hallo, ich habe hier ein System, auf welchem das aktuelle Ubuntu mit der Minimal CD und dem xubuntu Desktop installiert wurde. Ich möchte anstelle des xfce den gnome desktop verwenden, aber das xfce sauber deinstallieren. Wenn ich jetzt die Pakete ubuntu-gnome-desktop  installiere und danach xubuntu-desktop mit purge deinstalliere, läuft das dann sauber ab? Oder muss ich da eher die Pakete gnome und xfce4 verwenden? Bzw hat jemand einen A
<tadeus7> lternativvorschlag für eine saubere Lösung?
<mrkramps> tadeus7, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren/
<tadeus7> ichbins
<tadeus7> ups
<tadeus7> ok
<tadeus7> danke
<mrkramps> erst Xfce runter und dann gnome drauf
<tadeus7> ok, so wie sich das für mich liest heist das erst die Pakete libgtk2.0-0 libgtk-3-common und xubuntu-desktop entfernen und anschließend ubuntu-gnome-desktop installieren. Soll ich das dann im laufenden xfce Betrieb machen oder ein tty verwenden oder ist das wurscht?
<mrkramps> tadeus7, für mich liest sich das anders …
<mrkramps> und ja, man sollte die grafische sitzung beenden und das aus der virtuellen konsole heraus machen - ohne neustart
<tadeus7> ok, ich versuchs
<tadeus7> der frägt mich gerade bei der installation ob ich den displaymanager gdm oder lightdm benutzen möchte. welchen soll ich?
<tadeus7> ich glaub lightdm ist doch der, der beim normalen ubuntu-gnome immer mitinstalliert wird oder?
<mrkramps> tadeus7, und gdm gehört zu gnome
<tadeus7> ok dann gdm
<Guest81450> hi
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-05
<_pingu> kde -> partitionsmanager zeigt mir meine extener festplatte an. allerdings kann ich bei klick rechte maustaste -> eigenschaften nicht editieren. akkes ist deaktiviert. auch löschen der partition geht nicht.
<_pingu> das einizige was geht ist einbindung lösen. 
<jokrebel> klingt nach "ohne Root-Rechte geöffnet"
<frank___> ich bin gerade ein bisschen überfordert. Ist es besser in uefi oder in bios mode ubuntu zu installieren? Ich bekomm gerade folgenden Fehler: The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code
<nagetier> frank___, hast du noch ein weiteres, schon installiertes OS auf dem Rechner? 
<nagetier> Wenn ja, dann ändere nichts zeitigen Einstellungen diesbezüglich, falls nein, Speziellen wenn Ubuntu das einzige werden wird, stelle auf Legacy um, verwende kein UEFI
<nagetier> n den derzeitigen*
<nagetier> an*
<nagetier> das wäre mein Vorschlag, man kann UEFI verwenden, macht Einrichtung oft aber etwas komplizierter und imho auch anfälliger
<David1977> Hallo zusammmen.
<David1977> Ich habe auf meinem Kubuntu letztens die Sprache auf englisch US umgestellt. Wenn ich nun wieder auf deutsch umstelle (und den Rechner danach neu starte) sind einige Programme (Dolphin z. B.) immer noch auf englisch
<David1977> Selbst, wenn ich dem Programm selbst die Sprache auf deutsch umstelle, bleibt es auf englisch. 
<David1977> Wie bekomme ich den Urzustand wieder her, dass alles auf deutsch ist?
<leszek> David1977: startet das gewünschte Programm komplett auf deutsch, wenn du mit dem Befehl LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 programmname  startest ?
<David1977> teste ich gleich
<buerohengst> wenn nicht, dann versuch es stattdessen mal mit LANGUAGE=de_DE
<h4x3> moin, wie heisst das nette tool das den Status einzelner komponenten wie cpu ram lan wlan etc auf dem Desktop im hintergrund anzeigt?
<Ekkehardt> conky
<Ekkehardt> h4x3: 
<h4x3> das mein ich
<h4x3> danke dir Ekkehardt
<Ekkehardt> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/
<David1977> leszek: LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 dolphin started dolphin in deutsch
<leszek> David1977: dann schau mal bitte was in ~/.config/plasma-localerc eingestellt ist als Format bzw. LANGUAGE= in der Sektion [Translations]
<David1977> leszek: die datei habe ich nicht
<David1977> liegt die vielleicht woanders?
<leszek> David1977: du verwendest aber schon Plasma 5 oder noch etwas älteres ?
<David1977> Kunbutu 14.04.4
<leszek> achso also KDE SC 4.14
<leszek> ja dann ist das woanders
<David1977> ok, mal mit find schnell suchen ;)
<leszek> es war mal in kdeglobals drinne, aber da scheint es auch nicht mehr zu sein. In ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig hab ich folgendes drinne klocale_languages=de:en_US
<David1977> leszek: ein: find / -name "plasma-locale*" hat keine ergebnisse gebracht
<David1977> ah, ok...ich schaue mal
<leszek> KDE Libs 4.14.16 da ist das jedenfalls so. Bei älteren war in kdeglobals eine Language= Variable drinne. Kannst da ja auch mal schauen ob es bei dir evtl. noch so ist, da Kubuntu meines Wissens eine ältere Variante noch liefert
<David1977> leszek: habe ich auch
<David1977> kdeglobals_locale_language=de:en_US
<David1977> sollte ich vielleicht mal das en_US entfernen?
<David1977> in der kdeglobals ist ganz unten: 
<David1977> [Locale] Language=de 
<David1977> (untereinander)
<leszek> ja genau. hmm...
<leszek> https://paste.kde.org/p1llx5l7t
<leszek> so in etwa ?
<David1977> in etwa....
<David1977> https://paste.kde.org/pt81ywuqh
<leszek> und wenn du Country auch mal setzt ? 
<David1977> Um dann einen Effekt zu sehen muss ich mich ab und wieder anmelden, oder?
<David1977> Ich mach das mal...bin gleich wieder da
<David1977> leszek: 1000 und einen Dank...das hat geholfen \o/
<leszek> nice :)
<David1977> schon komisch....das muss ich mir auf jeden Fall merken :D. Hin und wieder muss ich einige Programme mal umstellen
<David1977> Das sollte dann nicht jedes Mal so eine Quälerei werden
<leszek> David1977: da empfehle ich das LC_ALL=en_EN.UTF-8 programmname 
<leszek> oder andere lokalisierungen
<David1977> ^^ so werde ich es machen
<leszek> somit startet nur die eine datei unter einer anderen sprache
<leszek> :9
<David1977> also das LC_ALL.....
<bad_man1> mahlzeit zusammen
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich denn ein paket aus der "installationsplanung" weg?
<stevieh> The following extra packages will be installed:
<stevieh>   libfoo, aber es kann nicht installiert werden, weil eine Datei noch von nem anderen Paket geowned ist.
<dadrc> Das ist eine seltsame Fehlermeldung :P
<stevieh> also würde ich libfoo gerne wieder nicht mehr habe, aber apt-get sagt, ich sollte erstmal mit -f install machen, wo er aber wieder libfoo installieren will.
<dadrc> `apt-get remove libfoo` sollte eigentlich reichen
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, hmm.
<stevieh> habs. Hab schon nen langen Arbeitstag hinter mir ;-)
<gzor> Guten Tag. Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Ubuntu auf einer zweiten Festplatte installiert. Leider wurde scheinbar grub im UEFI modus installiert. Dadurch kann nicht aus GRUB heraus mein Windows nicht mehr starten(Windows ist noch "klassisch" installiert). Weiß jemand wie ich GRUB im Legacy Modus installieren kann?
<k1l_> hast du das im bios umgestellt?
<gzor> im bios habe ich UEFI+Legacy eingestellt. Ich kann auch vom BIOS heraus beide Betriebssysteme starten. Ich kann nur nicht von GRUB aus auch windows (7) starten.
<gzor> In einem archlinux wiki ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dual_boot_with_Windows#Windows_UEFI_vs_BIOS_limitations )habe ich dann herausgefunden, das es wahrscheinlich daran liegt, das Windows 7 im MBR/msdos Modus startet, und GRUB im UEFI Modus. 
<k1l_> ja der mix ist nicht gut. aber ich mach noch große bögen um uefi. kann dir da nicht helfen
<jokrebel> gzor: Und warum hast Du Ubuntu/Grub im UEFI-Modus installiert, wenn Du schon wusstest, dass Deine Windows-Installation eine klassische Installation war?
<stevieh> gzor: "im Prinzip" auf legacy umstellen, von ner Live CD booten und grub neu schreiben. Aber ich hab da auch echt gekämpft
<gzor> Ich wusste es nicht. Ich habe erst von dem Problem erfahren, als es fertig installiert war.
<gzor> stehvieh: Ich habe leider in meinem BIOS nur ein "mixed mode". Und den hatte ich auch aktiviert als ich das Ubuntu installiert habe.
<gzor> gibt es vielleicht einen Trick, mit dem man Ubuntu anweisen kann, das Grub2 diesen legacy modus benutzen soll, anstatt den uefi modus? (Das System von einer Live CD zu starten, um Grub neu zu installieren ist kein Problem.)
<psauxx> greetings
<jokrebel> psauxx: guten Abend
<psauxx> guys if do i map a folder in my ubuntu, the others users in same network like windows, will can use this folder ?
<k1l_> psauxx: try #ubuntu for english support
<psauxx> if i map*
<psauxx> K
<psauxx> thanks.
<jokrebel> Ich muss jetzt echt mal Uhrzeiten aufschreiben. Mir kommen die von Ubuntu bei 100% behaupteten fast 4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit gefühlt immer total gelogen vor...
<jokrebel> wenn ich jetzt grad so Restzeit 35 Minuten 16% lese. Das ist doch niemals 3 Stunden her, als ich es vom Strom nahm.
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, naja, ist sehr relativ. die 4 Stunden gelten nur wenn der Vebrauch genau gleich bleibt als er ueber die letzte "Messzeit" war.
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Der Gebrauch ist seit abstöpseln vom Ladekabel annähernd gleich. Selbe Bildschirmhelligkeit, selbe Programme, bisschen Sufen mit max 10 Tabs, IRC, Mailprgramm unbenutzt im Hintergrund.
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-06
<tuor> Wenn man ein Systemupgrade macht, sollte man nicht auf den Knopf "Firefox neustarten" Klicken wenn es einem vorgeschlagen wird. Das weis ich nun. Ich bin nun mit einem Ubuntu 15.10 (frisch installiert ^^) wieder anwesend.
<stevieh> wieso sollte man das nicht?
<koegs> versteh auch grad den zusammenhang nicht
<tuor> Weil die Möglichkeit besteht, dass darauf hin der PC abstürtzt und man mit einem halb aktualisierten System da steht.
<tuor> Mein PC hat es auf jeden Fall nicht gemocht und hat sich verabschiedet.
<stevieh> hmm.. ja, theoretischerweise stimmt das schon, man sollte bei einem Systemupgrade - gerade wenn es wirklich ein Versionswechsel ist - evtl. den Rechner nicht zu arg striezen, sonst muss man danach evtl. was flicken..
<Dejavu> gibt es bzgl. updates schon erfahrungswerte bei den versionen 14.04 auf 16.04?
<stevieh> ja. Es wird 67 minuten dauern  und die Farbe wird Rosa.
<tuor> Ich habe dann wieder gestartet, dpkg-reconfigure -a oder wie auch immer gemacht, dann das Upgrade weiter laufen lassen, aber anscheinend ist irgendwas dabei kaputt gegangen, denn am ende hatte ich zwar meinen Desktop mit 15.10 aber Ich erhielt immer diese Meldungen von Abstuerzen und er frierte manchmal einfach ein. Ich hatte keine Geduld mehr jetzt nach dem Fehler zu suchen sondern jetzt einfach neu
<tuor> installiert. Jetzt habe ich mein rxvt, ssh und richte jetzt Schritt fuer Schritt alles wieder ein.
<Dejavu> hmm ok rosa ist gut :)
<tuor> Endlich kein Violett mehr. :)
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: dconf set-key "extras" -u "grüne schrägstreifen"
<tuor> Scherz bei Seite, Gibt es ein Sicherrungswekzeug welches eine "Vollsicherung" ("Vollbackup") wärend dem laufenden Betrieb machen kann? Ich möchte nicht wieder neu installieren, falls ich doch wieder etwas kaputt mache.
<stevieh> auch wenn die leute aufschreien: auch ein dd während des laufenden Betriebs wird in normalfall gehen. 
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: solange sie nicht aufschreien wenns im nicht-ganz-normalfall halt auch nicht-ganz-geht....
<Dejavu> tuor das würde mich auch interessieren
<stevieh> das risiko ist genau so gross, wie es auch ist, dass ein system nicht richtig neu startet, wenn man im laufenden Betrieb den Stecker zieht.
<stevieh> und auf dem gleichen niveau kann man auch problemlos mit tar und rsync backupen. Aber das ist nicht bootfähig...
<LetoThe2nd> natürlich kann man das mit dd so machen, aber fakt ist halt dass ich mit rsync über /home und evtl. noch /etc trotzem schneller bin, weil das mal eben neu installieren weniger lang dauert als gigabyteweise dd-müll durch die gegend zu wuchten.
<LetoThe2nd> und in mein rsync-backup kann ich auch zwischendrin reinschauen, ein binärimage einer platte loopmounten ist nicht ganz trivial
<tuor> stevieh, das stimmt nicht ganz, wenn man den Stecker zieht hoert er auf einen Schlag auf zu schreiben, dd braucht eine gewisse Zeit um die Platte zu sichern. Man müsste erst dafür sorgen, dass nichts mehr geschrieben wird bzw. wärend dd läuft nur im Arbeitsspeicher gehalten wird.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: ne, weil solange dd von der systemplatte liest hat es ja an und für sich keinen einfluss auf das system.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: stevieh hat da schon recht, auch wenn ich die methode persönlich nicht mag
<tuor> Also ich kann dd und rsync mehr oder weniger bedienen. Ich kann damit auf jeden Fall Sicherungen machen. Ich würde mir aber ein Werkzeug vorstellen, welches keinen Hacken hat (Risiko / nicht bootfähig).
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: die Ratziputzieinfachmethode ist beim Laptop: zweite gleich grosse oder grössere Platte per USB3 dran, dd rüber fertig.
<stevieh> da muss ich gar nix loopmounten oder so.
<stevieh> rsync des homes mach ich trotzdem noch
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: kommt natürlich immer auf den usecase an.
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> tuor: wenn es sicherer sein soll. Dann halt clonezilla, aber das ist halt nicht im laufenden Betrieb.
<stevieh> laufender Betrieb und bootfähig und 100% sicher fällt mir nix ein
<LetoThe2nd> mir fällt schon allein zu 100% sicher nix ein...
<stevieh> :-)
<tuor> Jo. Ich weis, dass es Wekrzeuge für Windows gibt die genau das von sich behaupten. Dachte vielleicht hat jemand etwas für Ubuntu gebaut, was das von sich behauptet. ;)
<stevieh> wenn du ne zweite Platte hast, mach dd und gut ist.
<stevieh> hehe, unglaublich, wie klein so backups werden , wenn man /var/log leermacht ;-)
<tuor> Ich werde es so machen. Daten (so ziemlich alles ausser ein paar excludes) werden von backintime gesichert. Einmal pro Quartal mach ich ein Abbild. Ich denke das sollte für mich so passen.
<stevieh> ja, kliingt doch gut
<tuor> Ich wollte gerade die Automatische Sicherung einrichten. Ich wollte mit der Option machen, dass er automatisch eine Sicherung macht, wenn die Festplatte angehängt wird. Backintime meinte dann ' Couldn't find UUID for "/media/....../1TB 01/backintime/nod0n-t520/root/1" '.
<tuor> Ich habe die Vollsicherungsoptionen, das Ziel und "udev" als "Scedule" ausgeählt.
<geser> eine Idee für "Backup" im laufenden Betrieb wäre noch LVM Snapshot (vorausgesetzt man nutzt LVM und hat noch genug Platz in der VG)
<k1l> oder manuell per script: http://suckup.de/2010/11/backup-to-usb-stick-per-udev/
<LetoThe2nd> oder btrfs...
<LetoThe2nd> aber wie gesagt, ist halt alles eine frage des usecases. für mich ist ein backup nach wie vor dadurch definiert, dass es physikalisch vollständig vom rechner getrennt und mit keine gegenstand leitend verbunden ist.
<tuor> Ja ich habe lvm. Ist eine standard installation mit mit dem Häckchen für Verschlüsselung und LVM gesetzt.
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, das liegt im Schrank und ich habe auch schon in der Vergangenheit mehr oder weniger Quartalweise gesichert.
<tuor> Welches Programnm würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn ihr nur mal Kurz ein wenig Text auf ein Bild hinzufügen wollt. (GIMP ist kompliziert...)
<LetoThe2nd> Schokolade :-)
<tuor> Wäre mir neu dass, das ein Programm ist.
<LetoThe2nd> naja, programm == algorithmus... und die ablaufschritte sind so: 1) schoki aus schublade, 2) zur sekretärin gehen, schoki abgeben 3) sagen wo welcher text hinsoll, 4) profit!
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<LetoThe2nd> neim ernst, vielleicht pinta.
<tuor> ok. Thx.
<geser> LetoThe2nd: du hast noch "5) neue Schoki auf Einkaufszettel setzen" vergessen :)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: :-)
<tuor> Kann ich gewisse Programme beim start automatisch mit der option "allways on visible workspace" starten?
<jokrebel> tuor: Welches ubuntu und welche Oberfläche?
<tuor> Ubuntu 15.10 Unity
<tuor> jokrebel, <-
<jokrebel> tuor: Hm; vielleicht wär das mit CCSM realisierbar.
<jokrebel> tuor: Da kann man zumindest Fensterplatzierungen beeinflussen.
<tuor> Also wo das fenster hinkommt klappt meistens schon von aleine richtig. Es geht jetzt hauptsächlich darum, dass ich gewisse Fenster jeden morgen wieder "festnagle" weil ich sie sowieso immer auf dem zweitmonitor brauche. (Monitoring)
<stevieh> devilspie sollte immer noch gehen
<buerohengst> ach, kriegt da jemand mit fenstermanager XY wieder seine fenster nicht präzise platziert?
<tuor> buerohengst, nein platzieren ist ganz einfach. Auch das was ich will, auf allen Arbeitsflächen anzeigen lassen, geht einfach. Es nur automatisch so zu haben wie man will war die Frage.
<tuor> stevieh, ok danke.
<buerohengst> tuor, welcher fenstermanager denn?
<tuor> Der Unity standard, dessen name ich gerade nicht weis.
<buerohengst> compiz
<buerohengst> tuor, eigentlich dürfte man das über den CCSM einrichten können - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM/
<stevieh> ich wüsste nicht, dass der CCSM das kann.
<buerohengst> stevieh, man kann da doch regeln für anwendungsfenster festlegen … in irgendeinem plugin
<buerohengst> stevieh, oder nicht?
<buerohengst> eh eh eh https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Fensterverwaltung/
<stevieh> ja, und?
<buerohengst> stevieh, brauch man keine weitere anwendungs dafür - nichts gegen devilspie
<stevieh> aha, wo steht das, wie ich nun automatisch fenster auf Desktops platziere?
<buerohengst> unter "Fenster platzieren?"
<buerohengst> da gibt es auch noch "Regeln für Fenster", was für Sticky Windows interessant sein dürfte
<stevieh> stimmt, sieht wirklich so aus
<tuor> buerohengst, ich bin mir mal am das programm anschauen. Hat viele Möglichkeiten^^
<buerohengst> ich muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nicht weiß, wie sich das bei mehr als einem monitor verhält
<buerohengst> ist linux, also irgendwas ist immer ;)
<tuor> ^^
<tuor> Also ich kann Fenster jetzt dort wo ich will starten lassen (auch mit 2 Bildschirmen). Was ich noch nicht herausgefunden habe: Wie kann ich definieren, dass das Fenster auf jeder Arbeitsfläche sichtbar ist?
<buerohengst> tuor, das sollte eigentlich mit den "Regeln für Fenster" machbarbar sein
<tuor> Bin ich blind oder habe ich den Punkt nicht? http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-04-06_16-49-01-aOurr37K.1459954175.png
<tuor> buerohengst, <-
<buerohengst> jajaja, ich muss mal selber eben gucken
<tuor> ok. lass dich nicht stressen. Dachte nur ich erwähn dich noch.
<buerohengst> tuor, schau mal nach dem WindowMatching Plugin
<buerohengst> oder das WindowRules Plugin
<buerohengst> schau nach letzterem, ob das aktiviert ist
<buerohengst> siehe auch http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching#Window_Rules
<tuor> ok sec.
<tuor> Ich musste compiz-plugins installieren. Jetzt ist es da.
<buerohengst> hmkay, ergibt sinn :)
<tuor> Dann müsste es ja das Sticky attribut sein. Ich habe dort class=URxvt hinzugefügt. Muss ich dafür erst ab- und wieder anmelden?
<buerohengst> tuor, um ehrlich zu sein … keine ahnung. compiz müsste sich auch direkt neu starten lassen
<tuor> ok.
<tuor> Wie startet man compiz neu? Mit neu anmelden hat es geklappt. :)
<buerohengst> tuor, das lies mal bitte selber im wiki nach ;)
<tuor> compiz --replace & 
<tuor> funktioniert super. Danke vielmals für euere Hilfe.
<buerohengst> tuor, gern geschehen
<ddd3> hi, ich habe eine Datei gelöscht, sie ist im Moment noch offen. Wie kann ich sie wieder herstellen?
<Robert_Zenz> ddd3, welche Datei und in was offen?
<ddd3> Ist eine 300MB datei, sie ist im jdownloader noch offen. wird geschrieben
<Robert_Zenz> ddd3, ob das als "geoeffnet" zaehlt weisz ich nicht. Schau mal hier: https://glandium.org/blog/?p=87
<Robert_Zenz> ddd3, und zusaetzlich: http://serverfault.com/questions/168909/relinking-a-deleted-file
<jokrebel> vielleicht hat das Programm ja (wie zB. LibreOffice) eine "rückgängig"Funktion.
<ddd3> ich hab sie mit move weggeschoben aus versehen, wollte andere Dateirn verschieben
<jokrebel> "vrschoben" ist aber normal _nicht_ "gelöscht". Sollte dann ja am "neuen Ort" komplett vorhanden sein.
<ddd3> da ist sie aber nicht vollständig
<jokrebel> welchen Befehl nutztest Du _genau_?
<k1l> hat jdownloader wie torrents oder andere so eine cahce funktion der dateien? 
<ddd3> ich habe sie im proc gefunden
<ddd3> sie ist ja noch nicht ganz da
<jokrebel> hattest Du den mv Befehl abgebrochen gehabt?
<ddd3> nein, sie wird noch runtergeladen, deshalb fehlt was
<ddd3> hab sie über den desktop verschoben
<jokrebel> und einfach wieder "zurückverschieben" geht auch nicht? Wenn die Datei noch gar nicht komplett herunter geladen sit, ist es ja klar, dass seiunvollständig ist. Das wird ja meist in einzelne Teilpakete zerlegt.
<ddd3> danke für die Hilfe, hab sie über proc bekommen
<jokrebel> Hab hier vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt wegen Bildschirmbeleuchtung, die beim Start imm auf 100% ist und dann erst per Fn-Tastenkombination händisch runterzuregeln ist. Im BIOS (wie angeraten) fand ich da nichts. Weil ich letztens auch andere danach fragen sah, mocht ich kurz meine Recherchen kundtun. 
<LupusE> hi
<mrkramps> jokrebel, regelt das nichts auch systemd jetzt?
<jokrebel> Ich hab ne recht simple Lösung (oder zumindest ein Workaround) gefunden. Man installiert einfach "xbacklight" und fügt bei den "Startprogrammen" zB. ein "xbacklight -set 20" hinzu. Dann wird (zumindest nach dem Login) automatisch auf 20% runtergeregelt.
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Hab ich diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, kk mag sein, dass da was im ArchWiki war von wegen systemd-brightness
<mrkramps> jokrebel, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight#systemd-backlight_service
<passt> nabend
<mrkramps> jokrebel, ansonsten kann man ggf. auch in der rc.local schon die helligkeit direkt in die gerätedatei schicken
<passt> ich habe ubuntu 16.04 installiert und seit heute beim ersten start wird weder unity dash, launcher oder taskleiste angezeigt. 
<jokrebel> da ist aber doch auch von xbacklight die Rede...
<mrkramps> passt, noch ist 16.04 #ubuntu-de+1
<jokrebel> passt: Kann schon mal vorkommen bei einer Beta
<mrkramps> jokrebel, der link eigentlich nur wegen systemd-backlight service
<mrkramps> klar, dass die bei arch auch xbacklight kennen ;)
<passt> ok, ich wechsel dann mal rüber
<passt> wie kann ich denn auf dem desktop ohne dash und launcher ein temrinal starten?
<mrkramps> passt, strg+alt+f1
<Schlawiner> Strg + Alt + t <-- so glraube ich
<passt> strg+alt+t funktioniert nicht
<Schlawiner> k dann wird die ANtwort von mrkramps stimmen - sorry
<passt> Schlawiner: es funktioniert leider nicht ohne dash und launcher
<mrkramps> Schlawiner, noe … meine antwort geht in die virtuelle konsole TTY1
<mrkramps> macht aber mehr sinn, wenn ggf. tastaturkürzel nicht funktionieren, weil wegen keine sitzungsverwaltung geladen
<wsirccc> Question: connecting to the qemu-installed-out-of-box-guest from host, first choice is ssh, first, and secondly how  is this possible in so called default network mode? For a decent communication with the guest, one needs to switch to be root for first time, is that right?
<wsirccc> Ist zwar nicht deutsch. Aber kann es aber werden.
<wsirccc> Danke im Voraus für ne kleine Unterhaltung
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-07
<Lembert> Hallo, ich versuche gerade xrdp zu installieren. um von einem WindowsPC über RemoteDesktop auf den UbuntuPC zuzugreifen. Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: http://ubuntuwiki.net/index.php/Xrdp,_installing Ich kann mich zwar darüber auf "Clean Session" verbinden, laut logs sieht auch alles gut aus, ich bekomme aber leider nur ein graues Bild mit nem Mauszeiger. Ich hab vorhin nochmal...
<Lembert> ...die ganzen Schritte überprüft, aber ich finde den Fehler nicht. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<stevieh> Lembert: ohne mich jetzt mit dem ganzen xrdp zeugse zu befassen: ich vermute, es ist alles richtig, aber du hast halt keinerlei applikatione in .vnc/*startup definiert...
<Lembert> Das stimmt, in der xstartup hab ich bisher nichts gemacht, die sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/B9Z8fd40
<stevieh> obs wirklich einen x-terminal-emulator gibt? Ich würde da zweifeln :-)
<stevieh> und der x-window-manager riecht auch.
<Lembert> stevieh, ist das in dem wikieintrag ganz unten bzgl xstartup absicht mit der auskommentierung der ersten zeile # twm &
<Lembert> /etc/X11/Xsession
<stevieh> da musste was nehmen, was es gibt und installiert ist...
<stevieh> z.B. xterm und wm2...
<stevieh> aber auch schauen, dass die installiert sind
<Lembert> stevieh: xterm ist installiert
<Lembert> das heist xwindowmanager und xterminalemulator raus und xterm rein?
<stevieh> dann siehst du schon mal was. Ein Windowmanager hilft auch, aber kommt drauf an, was du überhaupt vor hast.
<Lembert> naja ich möchte einen Desktop bekommen, auf dem ich Programme laufen lassen kann
<stevieh> das ist alles über vnc eine krücke.
<stevieh> d.h. du musst eher schlanke sachen nehmen... eben z.B. wm2...
<stevieh> oder, wenn du deine existierende Ubuntu X Session nur von "Zeit zu Zeit" mal remote benutzen willst, musst du halt den vnc aufs X klemmen... ist sicher auch irgendwo beschrieben.
<Lembert> ich hab das jetzt mal mit xterm probiert, wenn ich den vncserver starte, wird zwar auch xterm mitgestartet, wenn ich aber nun per remote mich drauf verbinde hat sich nichts geändert
<stevieh> aha, du siehst aberden mauszeiger?
<Lembert> ja, hab ich vorher auch
<Lembert> bzw nicht den mauszeiger von ubuntu, nur so ein x
<stevieh> ja, das ist klar, weil halt kein wm da ist.
<stevieh> vielleicht ist das terminal irgendwo ausserhalb?
<stevieh> installier mal wm2 und starte den auch... 
<stevieh> bei mir heisst die Datei .vnc/xstartup, aber das will nix heissen ;-)
<Lembert> wm2 ist installiert, wenn ich aber auf der konsole testweise wm2 starte, kommt ein error "another window manager runnung?"
<stevieh> ja klar.
<Lembert> ok
<Lembert> ok, habs geändert, selbes problem wie vorhin
<stevieh> aber ich muss jetzt ins Bureau
<Lembert> ich denke ich versuchs mit nem andern vnc und benutz nen anderen client auf windows
<stevieh> welche datei hast du nochmal geändert?
<Lembert> xstartup
<stevieh> genauer pfad bitte.
<Lembert> ~\.vnc\xstartup
<stevieh> glaub ich nich ;-)
<Lembert> doch
<Lembert> :D
<stevieh> mach mal ls -la in deinem ~
<Lembert> ja?
<stevieh> und ins pastebin.
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/Nz6VZ9T3
<stevieh> dann heisst die Datei nicht ~\.vnc\xstartup sondern .vnc/xstartup :-)
<Lembert> ich hab das teil im nautilus angeklickt, der pfad stimmt :D
<Lembert> gedit zeigt auch den richtigen pfad 
<Lembert> hm ich seh gerade es sollte ein vino an nem port laufen, aber da läuft kein vino
<Lembert> aber vino server starten macht keinen unterschied
<koegs> willst du unbedingt über Remote Desktop zugreifen oder würde dir auch "nur" VNC reichen
<Lembert> koegs: remotedesktop wäre die bequeme variante, da der rest auch drüber läuft, aber wenns nicht mag aktzeptier ich auch vnc
<koegs> weil VNC ist bequem und schnell mit xvnc eingerichtet
<Lembert> ich probier gerade schon vnc aus, hab den vino server gestartet und auf windows per tightvnc drauf zugreifen wollen, bekam aber nur die meldung dass der securitytype nicht unterstützt wird
<koegs> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8361
<koegs> xrdp war aber eiogentlich auch mal einfach xrdp installieren, ausser du benutzt einen besonderen WM
<Lembert> ok ich versuche mich mal an dem blogbeitrag
<Lembert> koegs: ich hab jetzt mal x11vnc nach deinem blogbeitrag installiert. Damit hab ich ein kleines Problem. wenn ich den service starte, seh ich den zwar in htop, aber auf port 5900 lauscht garnix
<Lembert> wenn ich x11vnc manuell auf der konsole starte, läuft der auf port 5900, kann mich auch verbinden, aber wenn ich die verbindung schließe, stopt auch der server
<Lembert> irgendwas stimmt da noch nicht
<stevieh> was ist eigentlich dein Grundplan? Ein existierendes Login remote zu bedienen oder einen komplett getrennten X-Server?
<Lembert> remote aufs existierende
<stevieh> jo, dann musst du wie oben irgendwie beschrieben, den xserver mit nem vnc drin starten...
<Lembert> von daher ist x11vnc ok
<stevieh> na, dann lies logs und web und go for it.
<Lembert> der x11vnc knallt mir gerade die logs mit diesem hier voll http://pastebin.com/17uF7A58 kann mir jemand sagen was der will?
<stevieh> sagt er doch?
<Lembert> "xauth:  unable to generate an authority file name" ?
<k1l_> lässt du das als root laufen/einloggen?
<Lembert> das ist im moment der service er läuft
<Lembert> der
<Lembert> also ja root
<koegs> ist die fehlermeldung vom manuellen start oder per systemd?
<Lembert> systemd
<koegs> hab grad leider kein systemd-system um das mal nachzustellen
<koegs> Lembert: welche ubuntu-version nutzt du?
<Lembert> 15 10
<koegs> Lembert: 64 oder 32bit?
<Lembert> 64
<Lembert> das ist ne frische installation
<koegs> ich mach mir grad mal ne virtuelle maschine :)
<Lembert> na da sag ich schon mal danke :) sehr nett von dir 
<koegs> hm, hat bei ner frischen Ubuntu 15.10 out of the box funktioniert
<stevieh> koegs: das nenn ich mal support!
<stevieh> kunde ist weg, aber der Vorgang wird durchgehalten!
<koegs> stevieh: na klar, kunde kann ja wiederkommen, dann hab ich die antwort
<koegs> aber da muss er irgendwas mit seinen xrdp-versuchen verbaselt haben
<stevieh> ja, zuviele \ eingebaut.
<ghostmag> Ich habe endlich ein Problem mit Ubuntu 8| 
<ghostmag> startet nicht mehr
<ghostmag> blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1011598568
<ghostmag> KKann leider nicht alles kopieren, weil der ja nicht startet
<ghostmag> Er versucht immer wieder etwas und das kommt dabei raus
<ghostmag> "failed command: READ FDPMA QUQUED"
<ppq> klingt nach kaputter festplatte, festplattenkabel oder satacontroller
<ghostmag> ppq: Jah, das glaube ich auch. Festplatte hat vorher schon Probleme gemacht
<ghostmag> bisher kam immer eine Fehlermeldung beim Start, jetzt zum ersten Mal nach dem Einloggen
<ghostmag> will ein reboot erzwingen, aber er zeigt mir die ganze Zeit diese Fehler an und unterbricht meine Eingaben
<ghostmag> Kann ich das unterbrechen?
<ppq> ja, sysrq
<ghostmag> Gibt es ein Befehl für "stop your shit"? :>
<ghostmag> ah, ukay
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ/
<ghostmag> Achso, ney, Magic SysRQ kenne ich
<ghostmag> aber bin ja quasi in einem Terminal
<ghostmag> der macht nur irgendwas automatisch, das möchte ich unterbinden
<ppq> ich denk du willst einen reboot erzwingen
<ghostmag> Jav, dachte aber erstmal mit "sudo reboot"
<ghostmag> Gibt es ein Befehl um ihn davon abzuhalten, automatisch Befehle zu geben?
<ghostmag> reisub klappt auf jeden Fall
<ghostmag> Schade, hätte die Festplatte mal durchgehalten, bis die nächste Ubuntuversion raus ist ._.
<ghostmag> Reboot klappt jetzt, komme aber nach dem Login nicht weiter
<ghostmag> Desktophintergrund wird angezeigt, aber in falschem Format und verschoben
<ghostmag> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<ghostmag> kein Starter, nichts
<jokrebel> erst mal mit ner LiveCD booten und versuchen ein fsck drüber zu jagen.
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Ganz langsam zeigt sich der Starter und ich kann Programme starten, glaube ich
<ghostmag> trotzdem Festplattenproblem?
<jokrebel> durchaus möglich
<stevieh> dmesg sagt mehr, smartctl sagt mehr, syslog sagt mehr.
<jokrebel> schau mal die Smart-Werte an
<ghostmag> versuche mal, ein Terminal zu öffnen
<yacc_> Frage: Wie kann eine moderne Intel CPU dazukriegen eine niedrigere Maximaltemparatur einzustellen?
<stevieh> per cli oder gui?
<yacc_> (Hintergrund: Der Laptop ist stabil usw, aber mein Hand liegt auf einer Auflage die 40-45° hat, ...
<ppq> entstaub mal den kühlkörper
<stevieh> es gibt glaub ich ein applet für
<stevieh> oder so ;-)
<musca> das könnte auch eine hitzige Grafik sein
<ppq> aufschrauben und mit pinsel + staubsauger den staub rausprökeln, dabei den lüfter festhalten damit er nicht mitdreht durch den luftstrom
<yacc_> ppq, hab ich heute schon gemacht, wie gesagt, das Ding ist stabil und performant, aber die Temperatur ist für mich *leicht* unangenehm.
<musca> externe Tasta + Maus
<stevieh> indicator-cpufreq - CPU frequency scaling indicator
<ppq> achso. dann cpu runtertakten wie stevieh sagt und/oder undervolten
<yacc_>   mögliche Regler: performance, powersave
<yacc_>   momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 800 MHz und 3.30 GHz.
<yacc_>                     liegen. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,
<yacc_>                     welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.
<yacc_> Treiber: intel_pstate
<stevieh> klingt doch gut
<yacc_> Wie gesagt, ich hab extra einen Laptop mit großzügig dimensionierter Kühlung gewählt, der kann Wochen lang Maximal-Frequenz (2.4GHz ohne Turbo) bei 90°-100° stabil rechnen, ist einfach nur nicht so cool für den User ;)
<yacc_> sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave -u 2.0GHz ignoriert der Kernel kommentar los :(
<stevieh> tja, da ist wohl die Kühlung an der falschen Stelle.
<stevieh> bei mir gibts was, das heisst cpupower?
<yacc_> stevieh, klingt interessant, wobei cpupower zu doof ist zu erkennen das ich HT deaktiviert habe :)
<stevieh> tja nun
<stevieh> probier es halt
<yacc_> COOL :)
<yacc_> 1.9 GHz und CPU auf 80°
<yacc_> stevieh, :)
<jokrebel> endlich warme Hände ;-)
<yacc_> jokrebel, endlich keine warmen Hände mehr ;)
<ppq> was ist das denn für eine cpu, wenn man fragen darf?
<jokrebel> bei 80°?
<ppq> bzw. was für ein notebook
 * jokrebel hat hier nirgends über 60°
<yacc_> ppq, i7-4712MQ
<yacc_> ppq, XMG P304.
<ppq> ahja, ok
<mrkramps> ja, die testergebnisse sind bei dem ding eindeutig … scheißlaut und sommerlich warm
<yacc_> Und da der Inteltreiber nicht stabil drauf läuft, läuft die nvidia dauerhaft.
<ppq> huh, dann würd ich ja eher da mal ansetzen :)
<ppq> 14.04 oder 15.10?
<yacc_> mrkramps, mit dem Unterschied, dass die Kühlung es schafft das Throttling selbst unter Maximallast minimal zu halten => Performance mäßig ist halt eine ordentliche Kühlung halt nützlich. Und die Laptops mit mieserer Kühlung sind ja auch nicht kühler, die throttlen einfach bei weitem mehr.
<yacc_> ppq, 14.04
<stevieh> das klingt alles nicht gut und ich würde bei so nem Monster auf jeden Fall nicht LTS nehmen...
<mrkramps> yacc_, ich sach mal, von einem gaming laptop erwarte ich eigentlich nichts anderes ;)
<yacc_> ppq, naja, nvidia-prime läuft stabil, d.h. ich hab jetzt die Muße über Nacht backups zu fahren => dann kann ich mich an 16.04 trauen.
<ppq> gogogo :)
<jokrebel> oO
<yacc_> mrkramps, naja, der vorherige Acer (witzigerweise praktisch die selbe Hardware nur im 17" Gewand) hat nach 14 Monaten Dauerbetrieb sein Motherboard eingeschmolzen, ...
<yacc_> mrkramps, Acer hat es anstandslos getauscht, aber lustig ist das trotzdem nicht.
<mrkramps> nein, klingt eher nach einem designfehler
<yacc_> mrkramps, Nein, ich würde mal sagen "besser kalkuliertes" Design => die sind bei einem Consumer Gaming Laptop davon ausgegangen dass niemand auf die Idee kommt das Ding 24x7 online zu halten, ...
<musca> ist doch standard, dass sich dabei die Grafikchips selbst auslöten
<yacc_> mrkramps, unter mittlerer-hoher Last ;)
<yacc_> Selbst auslöten ist nett ;)
<yacc_> Naja, ich hatte mal ein HP convertible (mit AMD) da ist HP einen Hauch zu Weit gegangen, da ist das Motherboard wirklich *geschmolzen*
<yacc_> witzigerweise bei den meisten Kunden nach Ende der Garantie. Und witzigerweise hat das BIOS über die zulässigen Temperaturen gelogen, bzw. hat der Windowstreiber das für Windows gefixt, ...
<yacc_> D.h. das Ding ist unter Linux noch bedeutend schneller geschmolzen :(
<yacc_> Anyway, bin grundsätzlich mit dem Ding zufrieden, nur diese "Selbstständigkeit" der CPUs bei der Strategiewahl ist irritierend, früher wars irgendwie besser softwaremässig steuerbar.
<jokrebel> deshalb gibt es ja bei der Hardware auch Unterscheidung zwischen 8/5 und 24/7. Aber ganz schön Offtopic für den ubuntu-support-Kanal
<yacc_> jokrebel, dann kehren wir zum Topic zurück, der power management Code für Intel CPUs im Linuxkernel ist in einem traurigen Zustand. (Mein Inteltreiber läuft auch bedeutend stabiler mit intel.maxcstate=1) ;)
<nanoNet> Hallo zusammen 
<nanoNet> ich habe eine emmc für einen odroid  habe das system dadrauf installiert jetzt möchte  ich eine image datei vom system auf dem emmc machen 
<nanoNet> habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden wie ich das im terminal machen muss 
<k1l_> ähm, du hast doch schon die iso?
<k1l_> oder kommt das nicht als .iso zum installieren fürs odroid?
<k1l_> du kannst halt mit "dd" eine 1zu1 kopie als abbild machen
<nanoNet> ja nur will ich jetzt von der emmc eine kopie machen 
<k1l_> wie hast du auf die emmc installiert?
<nanoNet> dd if=ubuntu-15.10-mate-odroid-xu3-20160114.img of=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<k1l_> nanoNet: dann hast du schon ein abbild auf die emmc geschrieben. wenn du das jetzt nochmal zurück "abbildest" dann ist das quasi doppelt gemoppelt
<Leseratte> Die img-Datei ist dann ja quasi schon deine "Kopie"
<nanoNet> ich musste alles auf deutsch einstellen und einige packete nach installen 
<k1l_> oder hast du änderungen am odroid system gemacht?
<k1l_> ah ok. gut, dann ergibt das wieder sinn :)
<Leseratte> dann kannst du einfach "if=" und "of=" tauschen. If is die Quelle, of ist das Ziel. 
<nanoNet> und das ich das nicht alles nochmals machen muss wen mal was kaputt geht habe ich das noch so wie ich es gemacht habe 
<nanoNet> dd of=ubuntu-15.10-mate-odroid-xu3-20160114.img if=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<nanoNet> etwa so 
<k1l_> nanoNet: jo, nutze dann dd. nur andersherum. if= heisst input und of= ist der output. also jetzt von der /dev/sdb als input und dann als of= nimmst halt eine meine-odroid-installation.img
<k1l_> ich würd das .img halt umbenennen. wie du es wiedererkennst.
<nanoNet> dd of=ubuntu-15.04-mate-odroid-xu3-20160407s.img if=/dev/sdb bs=4M
<nanoNet> dann versuche ich das mal
<k1l_> nanoNet: wie du es nennst ist komplett egal. kannste auch "nanoNets-bestes-odroid-image.img" nennen :)
<nanoNet> und den pfad wohin er das machen sol muss ich nicht wenn ich das in dem ordner mache wo ich es haben will 
<k1l_> genau
<nanoNet> ok
<nanoNet> danke euch beiden viel mals 
<nanoNet> bin immer wieder froh wenn ihr mir helft
<nanoNet> weil linux ist gewaltig was es alles kann da kann man nie alles wiessen 
<nanoNet> was ich schade finde ist das man den vortschritt nie sieht
<k1l_> als dd erfunden wurde war es noch nicht trendy mit so einem fortschrittsbalken zu arbeiten :)
<nanoNet> ok
<k1l_> im ubutnu wiki sind ein paar sachen wie pv und co erklärt. aber das kannst du jetzt nicht mehr ändern wenn es schon läuft
<nanoNet> weil so sieht man einfach nur das etwas geht wen nach langem warten nach dem pw eingeben wieder was steht 
<k1l_> das war früher normal bei CLI
<nanoNet> was ich mal gelesen habe das man was machen kann um zu sehen wei weit er schon ist #
<nanoNet> ok
<nanoNet> das terminal ist echt der hammer aber braucht lange ume es zu verstehen wie es läuft und aufgebaut ist 
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#Fortschrittsanzeige
<nanoNet> danke 
<nanoNet> aha 
<nanoNet> ein zweites terminal auf machen ok
<nanoNet> ist das normal das der emmc beim schreiben oder lesen spürbar warm wird
<k1l_> jo, bei dd wird halt jeder einzelne speicherbereich einmal "angefasst". das ist schon relativ viel stress
<nanoNet> ok habe mich schon gewondert ob ich was falsch mache weil ich das noch nie gehabt habe #
<nanoNet> also dd schaut sich jedes bit an 
<k1l_> ja dd macht ein 1zu1 abbild.
<nanoNet> ok danke 
<digitaloktay> dd kommt mir immer so unendlich lang vor
<nanoNet> ja das ist so
<nanoNet> und wenn man nicht weiss was er macht hat man oft das gefühl was falsch gemacht zu haben 
<nanoNet> kil
<nanoNet> die odroid imgs kommen immer so an das sie nicht den ganzen emmc speicher platz nutzen 
<nanoNet> darum muste ich das ganze expandieren 
<k1l_> ja die sind für eine gewisse mindestgröße ausgelegt. man kann die partition aber mit einem partitionierungsprogramm ausweiten. 
<k1l_> aber das dd von deiner emmc wird jetzt komplett so groß sein wie die emmc ist.
<k1l_> egal wie und was da für partitionen drauf sind
<nanoNet> ja das habe ich auch gemerkt  aber erst nach dem ich es endlich mit dem terminal vertig gebracht habe 
<nanoNet> ja und genau darum wolte ich eine  1zu1 kopie
<nanoNet> kil hat geklaptt
<k1l_> jo. bei dd braucht man nur geduld :)
<nanoNet> ja das 
<nanoNet> und wie 
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-08
<Blobb33> Hallo, ich hab hier eine Ubuntu Installation. Ich möchte, dass der User nach dem Start automatisch eingeloggt ist. Ich habs schon probiert über Benutzer den automatischen Login zu aktivieren. Nach einem Neustart benötigt er aber trotzdem einen Login und die Einstellung ist zurückgesetzt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<passt> hallo allerseits
<passt> ich möchte ein lumia 950 (windows phone) über usb-c  mit meinem ubuntu 15.10 verbinden. es wird aber im gegensatz zu anderen smartphone nicht direkt erkannt und als speicher bereitgestellt.
<leszek> passt: wird es denn mit lsusb (im terminal eingeben) erkannt ?
<passt> ja, lsusb erkennt es
<leszek> kannst du mal das Paket mtp-tools installieren. Damit kann man mit mtp-detect feststellen ob evtl. das Gerät auch als mtp Gerät erkannt wird nur eben als unbekanntes, weil die libmtp9 noch nichts über das Gerät weiß (libtmp9 ist da schon was älter in 15.10 und danach gab es bestimmt zahlreiche upstream updates)
<passt> leszek: danke, mtp-detect werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
<leszek> passt: ansonsten kann man auf das Gerät nicht per samba zugreifen ? Gibts da keine Möglichkeit ? Weil Kabellos ist doch immer schöner (außer man muss GB weise Daten kopieren) 
<passt> muss leider ein paar hundert mb kopieren, ich versuche erst mal per kabel udn sonst was übers netz geht
<NTQ> Ich würde bei Spamassassin gerne einstellen, dass Mails unter einem Score von 7.0 nur markiert werden und darüber direkt gelöscht werden. Weiß jemand, wie ich das konfigurieren kann?
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ping - was würdest du empfehlen um ein paar headless vbox-instanzen beim boot hochzufahren
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: http://lifeofageekadmin.com/how-to-set-your-virtualbox-vm-to-automatically-startup/ <- sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: thx, mal schauen
<bayer> hallo, kann mir jemand einen hinweis geben wie ich die das iwlwifi modul aus den backports in dkms zum laufen bekomme? 
<stevieh> was geht denn nicht?
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, hallo
<Xi_> Hallo. Ich glaube, mit meiner Festplatte stimmt etwas nicht... Als ich gerade meinen Laptop (Lenovo IdeaPad Z710) hochgefahren habe, erschienen statt den üblichen Startmeldungen irgendwelche ATA-Fehlermeldungen. Dabei machte mein Laptop seltsame Geräusche... Ich habe ihn dann per Power-Knopf ausgeschaltet und neugestartet, jetzt startet er wieder ganz normal. Weiß vielleicht jemand, in welcher Logdatei ich diese Fehlermeldungen sehen
<Xi_> Bei kern.log und syslog habe ich schon geschaut, da standen sie nicht drin.
<f843d0> Xi_: Hast du es versucht /var/log/messages?
<f843d0> :q
<Xi_> Ich glaube, ich habe es gefunden. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15693264/
<Xi_> Kann mir jemand erklären, was das bedeutet? Der Laptop macht schon länger Geräusche, obwohl er eigentlich erst vier Monate alt ist und nie hingefallen o.ä. ist... Ich habe auch mal so einen SMART-Test gemacht, bei dem aber keine Fehler gefunden wurden...
<stevieh> was sind das denn für geräusche?
<stevieh> Ah, I see. Ich würde sehr schnell die Festplatte backuppen oder rausnehmen und sichern und eine andere, am besten eine SSD einbauen.
<Xi_> Das lässt sich schwer beschreiben, es klingt unfegähr wie eine Mischung aus Vibrieren und Kratzen innerhalb des Laptops. Backup habe ich bereits gemacht. Habe ich dann noch Garantie auf die Festplatte? Der Laptop ist erst vier Monate alt...
<Xi_> *ungefähr
<stevieh> klar hast du das.
<Xi_> Ich werde das dann mal in die Wege leiten, vielen Dank. (Eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage: Wenn ich meine komplette Festplatte auf eine andere "klone", damit ich nicht alles neuinstallieren muss, wird der Fehler aber nicht mit übertragen, oder?)
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-09
<Tadeus> Hallo, ich hab hier auf einem Intel Nuc Ubuntu15.10 installiert. Leider bekomme ich keinen Sound. Audioanschluss ist vorhanden. Ich konnte bisher nur feststellen,dass in den Klangeinstellungen als Tonausgabegerät ein "Dummy-Ausgabe" definiert ist.
<Tadeus> Wie kann ich das ändern?
<stevieh> alsamixer starten und schauen, was das sagt.
<ppq> Tadeus, ist es ein nuc mit skylake?
<ppq> wenn ja, kann es sein, dass das für 15.10 noch zu neu ist. aber 16.04 kommt ja bald
<Tadeus> ppq, das ist ein nuc dn2820fykh
<Tadeus> schon älter
<Tadeus> cat /proc/asound/cards    sagt no soundcards
<Tadeus> lspci findet kein audio
<Tadeus> lsusb auch nicht
<ppq> joa, ok. dann sollte es ja eigentlich laufen. ist es eine frische ubuntu-installation? geht es mit einem live-system, frisch von usb gebootet?
<stevieh> mach mal ein lspci ins pastebin
<Tadeus> ist ne frische installation, bisher nur nen browser installiert
<Tadeus> lspci: http://pastebin.com/fUS1BwCf
<Tadeus> oder muss man evtl was im bios aktivieren? oder nen treiber ändern?
<Tadeus> sieht schlecht aus, oder?
<stevieh> hast du evtl. irgendwas im Bios ausgestellt? Oder gibts Jumper? Dass er so gar kein Audio findet...
<stevieh> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller 
<stevieh> sowas sollte man eigentlich erwarten...
<stevieh> und da kann ja linux erstma nix für.
<Tadeus> also absichtlich hab ich nix ausgestellt, aber ich guck nochmal nach
<Wishmaster2> Hm, ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, da half auch eine Umstellung im BIOS irgendwo...
<Fluffi> hallo. hab ubuntu 14.04 parallel zu win10 installiert. ubunut läuft aber im grub kann ich nicht mehr zu win10, weil der bootloader hängt sobald der eintrag "Erweiterte Optionen..." ausgewählt ist.
<Fluffi> jmd zuhause?
<jokrebel> klingt stark nach UEFI 
<jokrebel> und nein - am Wochenende ist nie jemand hier ;-)
<Fluffi> ja was nu?
<Fluffi> das ist doch der ubuntu-help-channel oder?
<jokrebel> soll heißen im IRC muss man schon auch ein bisschen Geduld mitbringen. Es sitzt nicht jeder ständig vorm PC und ließt dann auch noch gerade jenen Kanal sofort mit. Am Wochenende ist es noch schwieriger, ad hoc Antworten zu bekommen.
<jokrebel> Fluffi: Ja, ist es. Aber hier sitzen keine bezahlten Supporter, die nur drauf warten, dass jemand was fragt.
<mrkramps> und es muss sich erst mal jemand finden, der mit der jeweiligen materie überhaupt vertraut ist
<jokrebel> genau
<jokrebel> Fluffi: Und das erste Stichwort hab ich bereits geliefert! Hier ist auch oft eher "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe" angesagt.
<jokrebel> Da ich aber um UEFI noch große Bögen machen kann, hab ich da nur ein bisschen theoretische Ahnung.
<mrkramps> Fluffi, hast du überhaupt einen eintrag für Windows 10 im grub-auswahlmenü?
<wsirccc__> Hi wer will mit mir über preseeding Strategien reden?
<Fluffi> mein problem ist das der schrott hängenbleibt und nicht dass kein win10 eintrag da ist
<mrkramps> Fluffi, du kannst also nicht auf den dritten eintrag im auswahlmenü wechseln, weil das menü bereits beim zweiten hängen bleibt?
<Fluffi> so siehts aus
<Fluffi> kann ich mit bcdedit den mbr wieder überschreiben und somit grub killen aber ubuntu trotzem noch booten vom windows bootloader aus?
<mrkramps> Fluffi, müsste gehen … aber frag mich nicht nach details
<Fluffi> wie sind die details?`
<Fluffi> die frage ist braucht ubuntu zwingend grub zum booten oder kann der bootvorgang auch von einem anderen bootmanager angetriggert werden?
<mrkramps> Fluffi, der windows boot manager kann um einen eintrag für den grub boot loader ergänzt werden … also ubuntu braucht grub
<Frickelpit> s/grub/irgendein Bootloader, der Linux booten kann/
<Fluffi> die frage war eine andere. kann grub gelöscht werden und ubuntu trotzdem noch gebootet werden.
<Frickelpit> Fluffi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader
<Frickelpit> nein
<Fluffi> massive Fehlinformation Frickelpit! hab gerade den mbr gelöscht und gewindowsed. grub ist weg. kann aber ubuntu trotzdem noch booten über einen bcd-eintrag. Soviel dazu...
<stevieh> was isn bcd?
<Fluffi> windows bootmanager gedöns
<mrkramps> Fluffi, du hast nur den MBR gelöscht, grub ist immer noch installiert
<Fluffi> MBR gelöscht und somit Grub deaktiviert. kommt aufs gleiche raus
<mrkramps> Fluffi, nicht in bezug auf "massive fehlinformation"
<Fluffi> doch
<Frickelpit> boote dein ubuntu und lösche grub
<Frickelpit> und dann schauen wir nochmal
<Fluffi> tolles ubuntu wenn nicht mal grub funktioniert. nicht jeder kann sich da wieder rausfrickeln. möcht nicht wissen wieviele leute da ihre kompletten daten verlieren...
<mrkramps> dann benutze es nicht
<Fluffi> muss seit 2 wochen zwangsmäßig wieder ubuntuen. bin ohne jegliches verschulden oder dauheit Problemen und Inkompaitbilitäten begegnet, da könnte ich Ordner mit füllen,welche nur gelöst wurden durch mühsames herausfrickeln. Langsam platzt mir die Hutschnur.
<mrkramps> "zwangsmäßig"?
<mrkramps> ich sach mal: LOL
<stevieh> Fluffi: lösch es einfach wieder. 
<Fluffi> ganz ehrlich, auch wenns der falsche ort ist zu sagen: würde ich ja gerne.
<stevieh> dann machs. 
<jokrebel> !OT
<Fluffi> ich bekomm langsam schon kopfweh von dem ganzen ubuntu rumgewurschtel und es fühlt sich an wie nackt durch die stadt zu laufen. irgendwie nicht richtig.
<stevieh> diskutier das jetzt bitte im Offtopic weiter, ok?
<Fluffi> das ist keine Diskussion. Das sind Tatsachen und die gehören in den öffentlichen Raum
<jokrebel> Fluffi: Ober nicht in den Support-Raum
<jokrebel> Aber
<jokrebel> Fluffi: Du darfst da gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter machen, aber nicht hier. Hier ist Support only! 
<Fluffi> mein abschreckendes Beispiel ist auch support
<jokrebel> nein, ist es in keinster weiße und nun ist gut! 
<Fuchs> Nein. Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ubuntu kann auch durch andere Bootmanager gestartet werden (z.B. Lilo oder Gummiboot), aber nicht durch alle, der Windows Bootmanager z.B. kann es eben nicht. Damit haette sich dann der Support :) 
<jokrebel> Du scheinst ja nicht ansatzweise gewillt zu sein, das Problem konstruktiv anzugehn...
<Fluffi> ich bin das Problem konstruktiv angegangen, denn ich hab es gelöst
<frostschutz> der war vor ner woche oder zwei schonmal hier zum trollen ;)
<stevieh> dann lassts jetzt aber auch bitte gut sein
<Fluffi> und ja der Windows Bootmanager kann Ubuntu nicht booten, er hat lediglich den noch vorhandenen Rest von Grub addressiert
<Fluffi> und sorry, wusste nicht das hier eine kritik und humorfreie zone ist. schreibt es halt gleich oben in die leiste. dann kommen so "trolle" wie ich auch nicht vorbei
<jokrebel> Fluffi: Was genau versteht Du nicht an "support only"? Und alles weitere wird im extra dafür vorhandenen Offtopic-Kanal besprochen [allerletzte Warnung]
<Fluffi> du musst mich nicht warnen, ich habs doch kapiert
<jokrebel> scheint nicht so
<wsirccc__> hat schon mal jemand nicht händiscg installiert hier?
<wsirccc__> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wege-des-preseedings/
<ShiroNeko> hallo, habe seit gestern ein interessantes verhalten von bind unter ubuntu 14.04. sehe ständig einträge im log wie (br0.domain.com). wobei br0 mal eine bridge auf einem rechner war, die allerdings zurückgebaut ist.
<ShiroNeko> jemand ne ahnung wie ich das loswerden könnte?
<jokrebel> welches Log? Und magst es mal herzeigen?
<jokrebel> na dann nicht
<liliput> kann mir einer biitte erklären, wie es sich verhält ohne flash bei kubuntu 14.04 lts und trotzdem sehe ich die flash videos, das soll was neues sein
<liliput> moin erstmal
<liliput> vergessen
<liliput> frage wegen der flasch cookies
<liliput> kein .macromedia verzeichnis
<liliput> wisst ihr was?
<jokrebel> erstmal: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen! Und dann: wird halt vielleicht HTML5 benutzt.
<liliput> ach ja ich dummkopf, oki
<liliput> also keine flashcookies mehr, hatte vorher suse benutzt
<liliput> da war es noch so
<liliput> aber thx
<faekjarz> Moin moin, ich habe hier ein Buch von 1906, dass in einer ...ähm... "unkomfortabel lesbaren" Schriftart (diese hier https://twitter.com/faekjarz/status/718874847242227712) gedruckt wurde - welche OCR-Software kann das verarbeiten?
<oxto> musst du nach schriftarten suchen .. ist einfacher
<faekjarz> oxto: wie meinst du das?
<robert1> faekjarz, hi, Sorry, diese Seite existiert nicht!
<faekjarz> robert1: kein twitter account nicht eingeloggt? mom pls, mal sehen ob ich den CDN-Link extrahieren kann
<oxto> ich vermute mal dass eine ocr-software die schriftart kennen muss um das gescannte dokument in diese schrift umzuwandeln
<faekjarz> robert1: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CfnyGdaXIAApghk.jpg:large
<robert1> faekjarz, jup, geht
<oxto> und wenn du es abschreiben moechtest waere es einfacher schon erstmal die schriftart zu suchen statt nach informationen zu ocr-software welche schriften diese koennen
<faekjarz> oxto: hmm ok
<oxto> vllt obskura oder wie die font heisst
<robert1> faekjarz, http://www.onlineocr.net/ und https://www.newocr.com/ lieferten bei mir gerade brauchbare Ergebnisse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15721397/
<faekjarz> oxto: Fraktur-Schrift https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraktur_%28Schrift%29
<faekjarz> robert1: das sieht brauchbar aus, mit besseren Fotos (Belichtung, Ausrichtung) sollte die Erkennungsrate steigen. Vielen dank!
<robert1> faekjarz, gerne
#ubuntu-de 2016-04-10
<sh219542> Hallo und Guten Morgen!
<jokrebel> Hi
<Yoshimo> Les ich das richtig dass sowohl bei https://pastee.org/qtkbt als auch bei https://pastee.org/4k6w3 der Nouveau-Treiber zu alt ist?
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Was ist das denn für Ubuntu? Kernel? Grafikkarte?
<Yoshimo> 15.10 , 4.2-irgendwas, Nvidia 980
<Yoshimo> ups in dem fall 4.4.3
<k1l> also custom kernel?
<Yoshimo> nein, nicht wirklich.
<Yoshimo> bin zu doof zum selber bauen
<k1l> in 15.10 ist aber der 4.2er kernel
<Yoshimo> ist aus dem ubuntu mainline Verzeichnis
<Yoshimo> also nicht Standard aber nicht selbst gebaut
<k1l_> klappts denn mit mit orginalen kernel?
<k1l_> die mainline kernel haben nicht alle patches wie die normalen ubuntu kernel.
<Yoshimo> das muss ich gleich nochmal schauen, ich kann zumindest sagen, dass es mit 4.4 auch schon mal funktioniert hat letzte Woche
<Yoshimo> auch mit 4.2 krieg ich nur schwarzen Bildschirm und maximal die Konsole, nur mit dem Unterschied das nun ein pinker Streifen am linken Bildschirmrand erscheint
<k1l_> welcher treiber ist installiert?
<Yoshimo> nouveau
<mikmaq> Moinsen an alle, wer kann mich mal an die Hand nehmen und mir beim edit der fstab behilflich sein. Ich möchte eine HDD die an einem PI unter OpenElec hängt permananet mounten. Unter Nautilus geht es (temporär) unter pyNeighborhood habe ich ein Rechteproblem und alle meine Versuche die fstab zu editieren schlagen fehl.
<jokrebel> mikmaq: Ist das denn ein Ubuntu wenn Du von nem Pi redest?
<mikmaq> Nein. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenELEC
<jokrebel> mikmaq: Dann bist Du aber im Ubuntu-Support-Kanal falsch 
<mikmaq> Naja, ich wollte ja nur um Hilfe für das Editieren der fstab bitten. Ob das Ziel jetzt auf nem gewöhnlichen NAS oder auf dem PI liegt, ist doch egal.
<jokrebel> laut zwei klicks weiter solltest Du besser http://openelec.tv/support/chat   #openelec befragen
<mikmaq> OK, ich versuche mein Glück. Danke @jokrebel
<Yoshimo> k1l_:  hast du noch ne Idee was es sein könnte nachdem 4.2 auch nicht besser funktioniert?
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: nen Nvidia-Treiber gibt es nicht für diese Karte?
<k1l_> Yoshimo: welche karte ist es denn?
<Yoshimo> 980, brandneu aber von beiden Treibern mittlerweile unterstützt
<k1l_> von nouveau auch unterstützt?
<Yoshimo> jepp
<Yoshimo> zwar nur mies , da die Karte nicht hochgetaktet werden kann ohne neue Firmware, aber es geht
<jokrebel> ach so - es geht doch? Was ist dann das Problem?
<Yoshimo> in dem Fall das der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt und ich nicht nach Passwort und Nutzernamen gefragt werde
<k1l_> boote mal mit "nomodeset" als kernel parameter
<Yoshimo> ich hab mal auf die Konsole gewechselt und nach Login dort startx versucht aber kdeinit oder so ähnlich beschwert sich das der Treiber nicht richtig installiert wurde. Alle Pakete mit Nouveau im Namen neu installieren hat daran nichts geändert.
<k1l_> nicht startx nehmen :(
<k1l_> boote mit nomodeset
<Yoshimo> ich sag ja nur was ich in meiner Verzweiflung schon versucht hatte in der Hoffnung das man mir dann besser helfen kann :) bis gleich
<kreativerusernam> Hallo! Eine kleine (wahrscheinlich dumme) Frage: Wenn ich mit "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc" ein komplettes Backup einer Festplatte mache, könnte ich dann von der sdc-Festplatte ganz normal booten?
<jokrebel> vermutlich ja, da ja auch der MBR mitkopiert werden sollte
<jokrebel> hmhmhm nicht mal 2 Minuten auf ne Antwort warten
<kreativerusernam> Ach Mist...
<jokrebel> vermutlich ja, da ja auch der MBR mitkopiert werden sollte
<kreativerusernam> Sorry, mein Internet. 
<kreativerusernam> Okay danke. ^^
<kreativerusernam> Dann wünsche ich euch noch einen schönen Abend.
<Yoshimo> nomodeset ändert nicht allzuviel ubuntu-drivers das nouveau killed und nvidia 352 installiert auch nicht
<jokrebel> was bedeutet "installiert auch nicht" - zeig den Installationsversuch doch mal in nem NoPaste bitte.
<Yoshimo> na ich hab ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ausgeführt und nouveau durch den nvidia Treiber ersetzt, auch damit krieg ich meine Loginbildschirm nach nem Neustart nicht zu sehen. Mit nem Semikolon wärs vielleicht weniger verwirrend gewesen oder nem Punkt
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" sein soll...
<Yoshimo> ein befehl auf der Kommandozeile der passende Treiber für deine Hardware findet die eventuell auch binär sind
<jokrebel> aber scheint ja nicht zu klappen. 
<jokrebel> ich bin mit https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/ noch immer zu nem funktionierende Desktop gekommen. Ein "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" laß ich da aber (bisher) dort noch nicht.
<Yoshimo> ich gebe nicht auf, was als nächstes?
<jokrebel> Yoshimo: Den Link schon durchgeackert?
<outoforder> gibts hier auch support? 
<Fuchs> normalerweise ja
<k1l_> ja, den würde es geben, wenn man lange genug da bleiben würde
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-03
<ShiroNeko> hi, ich hätte gerne das phpMyAdmin nur auf einem bestimmten vHost läuft, nicht auf allen. gibt es da eventuell eine beispielconfig?
<ShiroNeko> ideal wäre, das in der phpMyAdmin.vhost.conf zu setzen, und nicht alle Zeilen dazu in dem jeweiligen vHost zu adden
<dadrc> musst du afaik pro vhost machen
<dadrc> globale config löschen (sollte ein symlink in /etc/apache2/conf.d sein) und dann bei den gewünschten vhosts den alias setzen
<ShiroNeko> dadrc: ja, leider, aber funktioniert
<pLaTo0n> moin
<mpathy> Hallo Zusammen! Ich hab per cfdisk, eine neue Partitionstabelle auf sdb geschrieben, eine neue Partition sdb1 angelegt usw. - aber statt der Größe wie in cfdisk angezeigt 1TB hat sie nur 250 MB wenn ich mir das mit df -h anschaue :/ entspräche übrigens der Größe der Bootpartition sda1 der Systemplatte falls das relevant sein könnte
<ppq> mpathy, zwischendurch gerebootet? hdds kriegen manchmal leider variierende gerätedateinamen
<mpathy> ja auch schon
<mpathy> war ne ehemalige ge-dd’te RAID-Spiegelplatte der Systemfestplatte.. aber ist ja alles drunter, Raid aufgelöst, einträge entfernt, Superblocks entfernt etc. pp
<ppq> ich nutze nur noch die symlinks in /dev/disk/by-id/ für gerätedateien zu hdds und partitionen (und by-uuid/ für die dateisysteme)
<ppq> mpathy, und nun wird die platte mit der 1 TB partition nicht mehr in df angezeigt oder wie?
<ppq> lsblk ist übrigens auch praktisch in dem kontext
<mpathy> ppq: Doch wird sie, aber mit 250MB, während in cfdisk das volle GB angezeigt wird bei sdb1
<ppq> mpathy, probier es nach einem "sudo partprobe" nochmal
<geser> mpathy: hast du die Partition neu formatiert nachdem du sie neu angelegt hast? nicht da da noch alte Reste passend liegen
<mpathy> geser: Kann ich nicht mit sicherheit sagen mach ich nochmal und partprobe probier ich auch ok..
<mpathy> ppq: geser: jetzt tuts.. endlich ;) danke
<passt> Wenn ich ein Ubuntu System sichern will, reicht es doch die Verzeichnisse (boot etc home opt root srv usr var ) auf eine neue Platte/Partition zu kopieren. Die neue Partition nach Chroot-Methode einzubinden. Dann  Grub zu reparieren. Evtl noch die /etc/fstab anzupassen. Und das wars. Habe ich was vergessen?
<nifu> Alternativ würde sich auch das Tool dd anbieten.  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/ 
<le_bot> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> nifu: Weniger effektiv gehts kaum :D
<nifu> So kann man immerhin eine schöne 1:1 Kopie der Festplatte erzeugen. 
<nifu> Zum reinen sichern würde ich bei einem Desktopsystem nur mein /home kopieren. 
<Plushfish> Hi
<Plushfish> Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger, frage mich aber dennoch was der Unterschied zu Debian (stable) und Ubuntu (lts) ist ... die unterschiedlichen Paketversionen zwischen den beiden kann's ja wohl nicht sein, und über Unity kann man sich nun streiten. Da Debian nu auch bald damit beginnt ihr LTS-Projekt zu startenwollte ich mal Fragen was für euch der Unterschied da drinnen ist
<k1l> lts bietet 5 jahre support für pakete in main und restricted
<Plushfish> Hmm, Debian will das auch bald machen
<Plushfish> Daher die Frage wieso dann noch Ubuntu LTS
<Plushfish> https://wiki.debian.org/LTS
<le_bot> Title: LTS - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<Plushfish> Soll jetzt kein Bashing oder so sein
<LetoThe2nd> Plushfish: spricht doch überhaupt nichts gegen debian :)
<nifu> Beide Distributionen haben einen unterschiedlichen Anspruch und Community. Allein schon die Paketversionen im Repo. sind bei Ubuntu aktueller und machen es für Web und Datenbank -Server zu einem guten System. 
<LetoThe2nd> Plushfish: vom geschäftlichen standpunkt aus ists für viele ein vorteil den support definiert zukaufen zu können -> canonical.
<k1l> ich weiß nicht was debian da plant. aber für ubuntu steht die allgemeine verbreitung samt paket unterstützung, die ppas, planbare supportzeiten, "aktuellere" pakete bei release.
<Plushfish> nifu: Ja, aber nur weil es die Pakete aus dem Debian Testing/Sid Archiv sein ... kann mich auch irren
<Plushfish> *sind
<k1l> und, die 5jahre gibts vom normalen security team von ubuntu garantiert. nicht bei einem community team.
<Plushfish> Ja, habe ich auch grad gelesen, bei Debian wird das LTS-Projekt von freiwilligen gemacht, also Personen und Firmen die daran interessiert sind bestimmte Pakete zu warten
<Plushfish> Klingt danach als ob dann nich wirklich alles gewartet wird
<Plushfish> *nicht
<Plushfish> "The amount of packages which are properly supported depends directly on the level of support that we get"
<LetoThe2nd> Plushfish: also ein ganz klares: "it depends"
<Plushfish> Aber Ubuntu ist im Grunde genommen ja auch nicht wirklich besser wenn ich 19% nicht mehr supportete Pakete installiert habe ...
<nifu> Wo hast du denn die Pakete her? Fremd-Repos? 
<LetoThe2nd> Plushfish: ne im ernst: debian zum beispiel fährt per default ne harte OSS-only strategie, während ubuntu gerne mal da etwas realitätskonformer damit umgeht. ist zum beispiel ein für manche leute wichtiges thema
<k1l> Plushfish: das klingt die ganze zeit so, als wenn wir dir rechtfertigen sollen, dass du debian lts nutzen sollst, weil du dich eh schon entschieden hast. dann bist du hier eh falsch :)
<Plushfish> nifu: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nifu> Plushfish: Und welche Pakete zum Beispiel werden da nicht mehr unterstützt? 
<Plushfish> k1l: Nein, das wollte ich nie behaupten
<Plushfish> Tut mir leid wenn bei dir so rüberkommt
<stefan-at> Hallo zusammen, wenn ich ein PDF als Mailanhang, ausdrucken möchte, ich nutze übrigens Evolution 3.18.5.2, auf Druckvorschau klicke und dann auf Drucken gehe bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: "Der gewählte Drucker »(null)« konnte nicht gefunden werden", woran könnte das liegen ?
<Frickelpit> Das er keinen Drucker findet
<stefan-at> es sind aber zwei Drucker sowie ein PDF Drucker in cups angelegt
<jokrebel> dann weiß vielleicht Evolution davon nichts?
<stefan-at> und wie kann ich es evolution mitteilen ?
<jokrebel> aber um Evolution mache ich schon länger möglichst große Bogen (sprich: kann ich nur mutmaßen)
<jokrebel> stefan-at: Aber vielleicht bekommst Du mehr Aufschluss im Terminal, wenn Du Evolution mal von dort aus startest und dann den Ausdruck probierst
<jokrebel> die Meldungen aus dem Terminal kannst Du gerne in ein Pastebin packen ( paste.ubuntu.com ) und uns den Link hier rein kippen. Vielleicht fällt dann ja jemandem was dazu ein stefan-at 
<zeitsofa> das klingt so nach einem GTK3 issue. Da gabs doch schon mal nen Beitrag zu, damals mit Firefox aber selbes Problem.
<stefan-at> die  Fehlerausgabe ist recht kurz "(evince-previewer:16654): EvinceView-CRITICAL **: ev_page_cache_get_form_field_mapping: assertion 'EV_IS_PAGE_CACHE (cache)' failed"
<zeitsofa> nen bugreport dazu hab ich schon mal: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1255731
<le_bot> Title: Bug 1255731 – Document Previewer: Failed to print document (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<zeitsofa> stefan-at hast du evince mal mittels apt-get purge evince && apt-get install evince neuinstalliert? kann es sien, das das erst seit einem update so ist?
<stefan-at> zeitsofa, ich hatte evince schon de- und wieder neu installiert, leider ohne erfolg, ich vermute mittlerweile auch dass es mit einem update zusammenhängen muss, eventuell mit dem letzten kernelupdate, denn vorher hatte ich nie probleme
<zeitsofa> dann liegt es vermutlich an der falschen libglib2.0 version.
<zeitsofa> mir half damals das hier: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1585772.html is aber 6 jahre her.....
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] evince problem [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<stefan-at> zeitsofa danke für den tip, hat bei mir so leider nicht funktioniert, werde es mal auf einem anderen rechner mit alter kernelversion testen ob es vielleicht daran lag
<zeitsofa> es liegt nicht am kernel.
<zeitsofa> du musst bei der version aus dem link das ganze halt an die aktuellen gegebenheiten anpassen. versionen aus dem artikel dürfetn heute so ja nicht mehr stimmen. 
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige kurz Hilfe bei vsftpd auf Ubuntu Server 16.04. Ich bin von einem Server auf einen neuen umgezogen und hab die conf Datei mitgenommen. Ich hab den vsftpd so konfiguriert, dass sich lokale Benutzer einloggen können und in deren Userverzeichnis landen. Über die Datei /etc/passwd hab ich den Userlogin auf der Shell gesperrt indem ich ihn auf /bin/false gesetzt habe. Auf dem alten Server hab ich die selbe vsftpd.co
<Lembert> nf verwendet. Jetzt auf dem neuen Server loggt sich der ftp client nicht mehr ein wenn der User auf bin/false steht. Ich bekomm dann nur "Login incorrect". Bei bin/bash gehts. Wo ist da nun der Wurm drin=? Hat da jemand ne Idee?
<zeitsofa> versuch mal ob es mit /usr/sbin/nologin klappt anstelle von /bin/false
<Lembert> zeitsofa, das bringt mir auch ein login incorrect
<zeitsofa> mom mal auf unseren drauf schauen...
<Lembert> meine config findet man hier, https://pastebin.com/MmPEBUfu
<le_bot> Title: listen=NO listen_port=16227 listen_ipv6=YES local_enable=YES write_enable= - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<zeitsofa> also meine user haben alle /bin/bash - können sie aber via ssh nicht anmelden, da dies nur einer gruppe erlaubt ist
<Lembert> hm, wo definiert man welcher Gruppe der ssh login erlaubt ist?
<zeitsofa> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config mit AllowGroups meinegruppe
<zeitsofa> Kannst auch nur deinen User erlauben in der selben Datei mit AllowUsers deinuser
<Lembert> läuft, bist mein Held des Tages, danke
<zeitsofa> na aber gern doch ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-04
<pLaTo0n> moin
<ShiroNeko> ubuntu 14.04: start: Job is already running: networking
<ShiroNeko> wie kann ich die neuen setting in der interfaces noch übernehmen ohne die SSH session zu verlieren?
<ShiroNeko> service networking restart will nicht
<Frickelpit> ShiroNeko: was hast du denn geändert?
<ShiroNeko> dns-nameservers
<ShiroNeko> ich kann es auch in der resolv.conf setzen, beim nächsten reboot überschreibt er mir die ja dann korrekt =)
<ShiroNeko> trotzdem wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, warum ein service network restart unter ubuntu 14.04 nicht will
<KaZuMiBhV> Hallo alle zusammen... 
<koegs> tschööö
<dd1go> :-D
<fubfub> Hi, I have a full disk encryption with cryptsetup (part of the xubuntu installation process). The problem is that for the password prompt, the english keyboard layout is used
<fubfub> (I have a german keyboard)
<fubfub> Any hints how I can fix this? I tried adding KEYMAP=y to the initramfs.conf file, but this did not change anything.
<fubfub> Oh, deutscher Channel, sorry
<fubfub> Also ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, das deutsche Tastaturlayout für cryptsetup zu nutzen.
<dadrc> Ist die Tastatur auf deinen TTYs auf Deutsch?
<fubfub_> dadrc: wie finde ich das raus?
<dadrc> Einfach mal mit Ctrl-Alt-F2 oder so auf ein TTY wechseln und ausprobieren geht wahrscheinlich am schnellsten
<fubfub_> dadrc: ja, ist auf deutsch
<dadrc> Du könntest mal `sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration` und danach `sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup` probieren
<dadrc> weiß aber nicht, ob das hilft
<fubfub_> dadrc: Ich starte mal neu, sekunde
<fubfub> nope, hat leider nichts gebracht
<dadrc> schade, dann hab ich erstmal keine ideen mehr
<deem> jetzt isser nicht mehr da.... für's protokoll -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/232656/howto-change-keyboard-layout-for-startup-passphrase-prompt
<le_bot> Title: Howto change keyboard layout for startup (passphrase prompt) - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Die Auffälligkeit am Bluetooth-Keyboard hat sich erledigt.. am normalerweise genutzten Keyboard musste der numerische Block deaktiviert werden, damit das Keyboard an BT vollständig funktioniert und nicht nur Zahlen ausgibt.
<kempo> ist es normal das der md3_resync und md3_raid soviel load average generiert nachdem man einen server neu installiert hat?
<zeitsofa> ist schwierig zu sagen ohne eintellungen zu kenne. aber grundsätzlich hast du beim software raid ja die Last des Raids in der CPU und nicht in einem dediziertem Controller. also von daher durchaus möglich. Hint: https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-raid-increase-resync-rebuild-speed.html
<le_bot> Title: 5 Tips To Speed Up Linux Software Raid Rebuilding And Re-syncing (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<kempo> thx
<zeitsofa> gern gern :)
<kempo> das schaue ich mir in ruhe an :)
<zeitsofa> macht Sinn. Schau es dir vor allem in Hinblick auf die kurze gelbe Note im oberen Teil des der Seite.
<mpathy1> sdx23: Erinnerst du dich noch an das Updateproblem wegen so eines komischen schwedischen Strings da? Tut auch nach wegkopieren der per grep gefundenen Dateien nicht, ich werd verrückt
<mpathy1> Für die anderen.. Er lässt mich kein apt-get dist-upgrade machen wegen einer misslungenen Deinstallation eines Pakets.. die üblichen Verdächtigenw ie apt-get -f install oder dpkg forcen half nix.. Er zeigt mir nen komischen schwedischen String an (fängt etwa so an:  "Även om backup-manager ..") usw.
<sdx23> mpathy1: ja, und ich erinnere mich auch an meinen letzten Rat dazu: in die dpkg skripte "set -x" einfügen, am Anfang. Dann nochmal laufen lassen.
<dasjoe> Und vielleicht mal LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 prefixen, also "LC_ALL=C.UTF-8 apt-get -f install"
<mpathy1> dasjoe: Das sind alles Perl-Skripte
<mpathy1> sdx23: sorry meinte dich
<mpathy1> dasjoe: Das hat nix gebracht
<bekks> Was genau hat nix gebracht?
<bekks> Dem Postinstall Script beizubringen immer einen Exitcode = 0 auszuliefern, damit das Ding sich nicht auf die Nase legt?
<mpathy1> bekks: Oh okay gute Idee.. Brachial aber dann schau ich doch mal in der Doku des Skriptingdinosauriers nacht :)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich hab hier einen Apachen aufgesetzt der 3 Domains mit virtual Hosts bedient. Wenn die IP des Servers aufgerufen wird bekommt man nur nen 404. Meine Frage dazu: Ist es möglich wenn man die IP vom Server weiß, dass man dann herausfinden kann welche Domains bzw. virtual Hosts vom Apachen bedient werden?
<bekks> mpathy1: Zeig uns doch nochmal die exakte Fehlermeldung.
<zeitsofa> brauch ich dazu wirklich deinen apache? oder reicht es nicht das ich den dns frage was auf deine ip zeigt .oO(think)
<bekks> Lembert: Nein, das ist mit dem Apachen nicht möglich.
<bekks> Lembert: Deine einzige Chance ist eine index.html für den Virtualhost mit der IP, welche einfach die konfigurierten Virtualhosts auflistet - was aber auch sehr unsicher sein kann.
<zeitsofa> oder http://www.tcpiputils.com/domain-neighbors benutzen ;)
<le_bot> Title: Find websites hosted on the same server or subnet (at www.tcpiputils.com)
<Lembert> zeitsofa, dein Tool findet die Domains nicht ^^
<bekks> Dann kennt die Tool-Datenbank die Domains nicht. Ist halt dann ein Nachteil. :)
<mpathy1> bekks: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423628/
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-05
<nagetier> Moin, ich kann mich nach dem pairen und trusten in bluetoothctl mit 'hcitool -i hci0 cc CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0' nicht mit einem Bluetooth-Keyboard verbinden, innerhalb von bluetoothctl funktioniert das mit connect einwandfrei. Müssen hcitool noch zusätzlich Informationen mitgegeben werden?
<nagetier> Was noch auffällt.. ist das Keyboard ausgeschaltet, also per Schalter am Gerät selber, wirft 'hcitool -i hci0 cc CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0' die Fehlermeldung "Can't create connection: Input/output error", ist es eingeschaltet nicht
<nagetier> 'sudo hcitool -i hci0 cc CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0'*
<nagetier> Ok, hciconfig wird lösen
<nagetier> oder auch nicht, das tat ich alles schon, was ich gerade an Information fand
<k1l> ich weiß nciht mehr was unity nutzt (sicher das gnome dings) aber das mit dem BT keyboard ist bei mir sorgenfrei mit dem desktop settings
<nagetier> Was mir auffällt, verbinde ich über bluetoothctl, gibt 'hcitool -i hci0 con' "< ACL CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0 handle 70 state 1 lm MASTER AUTH ENCRYPT" aus (diese bleibt auch stabil), "verbunden" über 'hcitool -i hci0 cc CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0' (ist nach ein paar Sekunden wieder verschwunden), "< ACL CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0 handle 70 state 1 lm MASTER", auth und enc kann hcitool aber erst übergeben, wenn die Verbindung steht.. das klappt aber nicht so schnell
<nagetier> Und kombinieren kann man die Parameter nicht
<nagetier> Aber ich gucke mal weiter, hab ja gerade erst wieder neue Suchbegriffe :)
<nagetier> Ok, die Befehle mit ; separieren half schon mal weiter.. Verbindung steht aber noch immer nicht stabil
<nagetier> Da blueman-manager jetzt doch so funktioniert, wie ich es mir wünschte (auto-connect war nicht verlässlich, oder ich war einfach zu ungeduldig), kann ich mir das eigentlich alles sparen
<Klawa> habe gerade eine SSD-HD mit 'dd' überschrieben. Jetzt gibt es 2 Partitionen (unwichtig) und 231GB unpartitionierter Bereich. Gibt es die Chance einige Daten wieder zu restaurieren?
<LetoThe2nd> Klawa: wenn dd durchgelaufen ist: nö, nicht mit hausmitteln.
<Klawa> ok ... Fenster auf HD raus ... Fenster zu ..  ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dir das spass macht, und ich nicht gerade drunter steh...
<Klawa> hab irgendwo noch ne Sicherung auf ner anderen HD ... aber wooo??
<Klawa> LetoThe2nd, das ist ne ganz leichte SSD
<Klawa> aber danke, ich wollte nur wissen, ob sich das warten lohnt ... Wie ist das mit ner nicht ganz taufrischen Samsung EVO 250GB; Installationstipps - TRIM/Swap/...
<Klawa> ... vor allem Speicher für den Ruhezustand?
<Klawa> was ist mit SWAP für den Ruhezustand auf einer EVO850 (250GB)? besser nicht??
<k1l> Klawa: heutige ssds sollte das nicht mehr jucken. 
<woti94> ssds ? was war denn das nun schon wieder?
<k1l> die mehrzahl von einer ssd
<woti94> Und hast Du so eine Festplatte?
<k1l> wer hat denn heute keine ssd?
<woti94> Wie kann ich feststellen, ob meine Festplatte eine solche ist oder nicht? Ich habe einen recht alten Computer.
<k1l> lshw und dann nachgucken welche platte da verbaut ist.
<woti94> Ist das die Kennzeichnung : *-cpu
<woti94>           Produkt: AMD A8-5500 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<woti94>           Hersteller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]
<ppq> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<ppq> vorher mit lsblk checken, was du anstelle von sdX schreiben musst (die systemplatte, eingehängt in /)
<Frickelpit> einfach ein Ohr an den Rechner halten^^
<woti94> Naja. Das nützt mir doch nicht. Mein System funktioniert.
<HackingBird337> hallo
<HackingBird337> jemand hier?
<sdx23> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-06
<multistorm> Guten Morgen, ich habe mal eine Frage zu gpg ich habe meine Schlüssel über --> Schlüssel Importiert aber der schlüssel tauchte nicht in der GUI auf habe in der Console geschaut da ist der geheime schlüssel zu sehen, auch bei Thunderbird wird der schlüssel beim einrichten nicht angezeigt, dann dachte ich mir ok, vielleicht stimmt mit dem schlüssel was nicht und habe einen neuen schlüssel erzeugt
<multistorm> aber da ist das gleiche Spiel .. mache ich was Falsch ?
<multistorm> okay der neue schlüssel wird nun in der GUI angezeigt, aber dafür nicht unter gpg in der Console !?!? ich bin verwirrt
<Frickelpit> multistorm: gpg -K listet ihn auf?
<multistorm> den importierten der nicht in der GUI angezeigt wird ja, der Neue der in der GUI ist nicht :)
<multistorm> kann es sein das es da einen unterschied zwischen gpg und pgp gibt?
<multistorm> Frickelpit: sage mal wenn ich so im Internet lese, kann es sein das es sich hier um ein GPG / GPG2 Konflickt handelt ?
<multistorm> Frickelpit: jo, mit gpg2 -K wird der neue Schlüssel Angezeigt
<multistorm> Frickelpit: also zeigt das GUI Tool keine GPG 1.x schlüssel mehr an obwohl es sie Importiert Interessant :-)
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen kann ich erkennen welchen sata typ mein motherboard hat
<IchGucksLive> ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<dadrc> `lshw -c storage` sollte dir sagen, was für ein controller verbaut ist
<IchGucksLive> sata2 warscheinlich dan 
<IchGucksLive> Frage gibt es noch irgendwo eie Hardwareempfehlung ich brauch eine neue 500GB festplatte
<koegs> IchGucksLive: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<nifu_> Ich glaube da gehen die Meinungen stark aus einander was die verschiedenen Marken angeht. 
<IchGucksLive> Danke und bis zum Clonen 
<spectre> Guten Morgen, lohnt es sich einen RC zu installieren oder soll man lieber bis zum finale release warten?
<koegs> das kommt immer auf die persönlichen bedürfnisse an
<koegs> als normaler User würde ich immer bis zum Release warten oder sogar eher noch ne LTS-Version installieren
<spectre> @koegs: okay, vielen Dank! 
<nifu> good things come who those who wait.
<k1l_> wer fragen muss installiert besser keine nicht-finalen releases :)  alle alpha/beta/RC werden aber automatisch mit den updates zur finalen version
<spectre> ich benutze eigentlich schon seit vielen Jahren Linux, aber ich habe noch nie alphas, betas or RC's installiert, deswegen weiß ich nicht, wie stabil oder instabil ein RC sein könnte
<spectre> mein gnome lts macht Probleme, deswegen überlege ich mir heute 17.04 rc zu installieren
<k1l_> kommt auf das problem drauf an
<jokrebel> Naabend
<jokrebel> Hab mir in der Kalendererweiterung von Thunderbird die "Listendarstellung" deaktiviert. Nun weiß ich nicht, wie ich die wieder aktiviert bekomme.
<jokrebel> niemand ne Idee? Hab das immer noch nicht wieder aktiviert bekommen (vermutlich Brett vorm Kopf)
<jokrebel> eigentlich wollt ich es nur größer machen, weil ich einen Ausdruck der kompletten Terminliste bräuchte, die aber nicht auf einen Scrren passt. Bisher hat das immer gereicht um es per Shutter in die gewüschte Darstellung als Screenshot zu bringen. Nun (nachdem die Listendarstellung ausgeblendet ist) kann ich es noch nicht mal mehr in zwei Screenshots packen :-/
<ppq> jokrebel, wenn du im kalendertab bist, ganz unten rechts in der leiste den tagesplan aktivieren (kommt als sone seitenleiste), dort kannst du dann oben über die kleinen "←" und "→" wechseln zwischen "Termine", "Termine und Aufgaben" und "Aufgaben". bei "Termine" hast du dann die termine in listenform. meintest du das?
<jokrebel> ppq: Nein - leider nicht. Ich hatte bis vorhin unterhalb der Tages/Wochen/Monatsansicht ein Liste mit den kommenden Terminen (ähnlich der, die Du mir grade nanntest, nur halt komplett und als Tabelle mit Anlass/Beginn/Ort/Ende/Beschreibung
<ppq> jokrebel, noch was gefunden. im menü auf Kalender und Aufgaben → Termin suchen, dann öffnet sich ein fenster ähnlich wie du es beschrieben hast
<jokrebel> ppq: Oh ja prima. Das ist die Liste. Danke
<jokrebel> ...nur ist die nach wie vor zu lang um sie per Shutter so anzuordnen dass sie für den Ausdruck passt. Hast Du da auch noch ne Idee ppq 
<ppq> jokrebel, ja. kalender exportieren und ein externes tool nehmen, um eine liste zu generieren
<ppq> da gibts sicher diverse lösungen
<ppq> zumindest wenn man notfalls auch vor einer windows-virtualbox nicht zurückschreckt
<Luyin> moin!
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-07
<soc> hi
<soc> ich versuche auf den speicher meines smartphones zuzugreifen
<soc> das bietet mir MTP und PTP an, keines von beiden wird im thunar angeziegt
<jokrebel> das Grafikproblem würde wohl anscheinend unter Gnome nicht mehr auftreten. Aber wie bekomme ich die ganzen Starter links und die Sachen aus dem oberen Panel in Gnome3 integriert?
<jokrebel> ...wenn man den nun anscheinend langfristig eh sich wieder mit Gnome anfreunden muss
<chr1ss> hi, kennt sich wer mit dem progg trafficserver aus ?
<_moep_> metafragen helfen bei deinem problem nicht weiter
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Aprikose> ich such ein backup/Siecherungssystem wie 'Remastersys', oder 'Pinguy Builder' ...
<Aprikose> für Ubuntu ab 15.10
<ppq> soweit ich weiß gibt es da nichts, das noch gepflegt wird, leider
<k1l_> Aprikose: 15.10 kannste eintüten und in die tonne kloppen
<Aprikose> *schnüff*
<k1l_> du bist jetzt fast 1 jahr zu spät dran
<Aprikose> k1l_, ich will ja auf 16.04 updaten ... aber lieber mit Sicherung
<k1l_> dann mach ein clone der hdd oder kopier die /home und /etc folder wohin
<empedokles78> Wenn ich in Firefox in der Emailbox auf Alt Gr drücke, wird der ganze Text der Formularbox selektiert. Kann ich das irgendwie abstellen?
<deem> hi. ich versuche hier gerade strongswan (ipsec) auf meinem 16.04 via network manager zum laufen zu bringen. Allerdings besteht gar nicht erst die möglichkeit ein ipsec/ikev2 vpn zu erstellen. Das plugin ist installiert.
<dreamon> Wie bekomme ich die Speichergröße der Grafikkarte angezeigt. sudo lshw -C display ?
<nagetier> dreamon: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-find-linux-vga-video-card-ram/
<le_bot> Title: Loading site please wait... (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<nagetier> wobei lspci -v -s hier nicht die Menge vRAM ausgibt
<dreamon> Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] => also 256MB?
<nagetier> dreamon: ne, da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.. guck mit grep -i memory /var/log/Xorg.0.log nach
<dreamon> nagetier, Da gibt er mir leider nichts aus
<nagetier> dreamon: hm, ich finde derzeit auch nichts
<zeitsofa> nagetier was für eine graka hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf. in der regel schreibt dir dmesg auch etwas dazu. [    7.406572] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
<nagetier> zeitsofa: eine nvs310, und dmesg gibt mir dazu nichts aus, allerdings /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zeitsofa> lshw -class display zeigt dir die speicherbereiche an. bissl umständlich aber auch berechenbar.
<zeitsofa> nagetier hilft dir sowas hier: https://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?1123351 bekommst du mit hwinfo
<le_bot> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<nagetier> zeitsofa: Danke, aber dreamon fragte nach einer Lösung :)
<Baker0052> jemand hier der mal mit freepbx an einem telekom anschluss gearbeitet hat?
<zeitsofa> oh sorry nagetier - verwechselt :( 
<nagetier> zeitsofa: Alles gut, danke dir, bin ja auch interessiert
<zeitsofa> :)
<leszek> ist youtube mit fonts-noto-hinted installiert nur bei mir seltsam oder auch bei anderen ? Irgendwie sind Ziffern komplett anders gerendert als der rest. Das System ohne update lief gestern noch fein. Hat Youtube was umgestellt ? http://imgur.com/a/zIWy9
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (at imgur.com)
<mrkramps> leszek, browser neustart, ggf. mal cache leeren?
<leszek> mrkramps: bringt alles nix. 3 browser getestet, cache geleert usw
<leszek> noto fonts entfernt und es sieht wieder gut aus, nur blöd, wenn mein ganzer desktop auf noto fonts konfiguriert ist xD
<leszek> sprich desktop sieht dann kacke aus
<mrkramps> hm hm hm, mir war da nur was aufgefallen mit fettgedruckter schrift, wo keine sein sollte auf YT
<leszek> ich hatte vorher die sachen alle fett, also die zahlen auch, wie der rest
<leszek> beispiel "Veröffentlicht am 27..." das war alles in dieser etwas fetteren schrift also auch die ziffern 
<leszek> gestern gings wie gesagt noch und ich hab nix geändert an fonts oder paketen
<mrkramps> leszek, hast du es denn mal mit einer anderen schriftart versucht?
<leszek> youtube wählt sich die font doch selber
<leszek> oder kann ich die irgendwie festlegen ?
<mrkramps> leszek, youtube nimmt eigentlich roboto
<mrkramps> und lädt die auch nach
<empedokles78> Wenn ich in Firefox in der Emailbox auf Alt Gr drücke, wird der ganze Text der Formularbox selektiert. Kann ich das irgendwie abstellen?
<leszek> mrkramps: dann peile ich nicht wie es was bringt, wenn ich noto deinstalliere 
<k1l_> empedokles78: bist du sicher, dass es nicht an einem plugin oder an der website liegt?
<mrkramps> ich hab in #xubuntu gerade auch jemanden gehabt, bei dem da kagga gerendert wird auf YT
<k1l_> empedokles78: oder an irgendwelchen eigenen shortcuts?
<leszek> mrkramps: also hat doch youtube was umgestellt evtl. 
<mrkramps> möglich
<leszek> naja solange die font nur besoffen aussieht bei ziffern kann ich erstmal damit leben und hoffe das youtube das fixt
<leszek> thx und cu
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-08
<banyantree> Moin Leute, kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der Lüftersteuerung helfen? Ubuntu 16.0.4 LTS mitm Asus P5B
<banyantree> pwmconfig sagt mir da sind keine module zum pwm Konfigurieren
<maredebianum> Hi, ich bekomme im gnome-terminal nicht die output history gelöscht, ctrl-l hinterlässt alles weiterhin scrollbar, Tastenkürzel für reset/Zurücksetzen funktioniert auch nicht (ctrl-shift-L) dauerhaft. Wie gehts richtig? nur mit `reset` oder alias clss='clear && echo -en "\e[3J"' ?
<zeitsofa> clear && clear ??
<DaVu> interessanter Bash Befehl ;)
<six> Hallo alle
<Klawa> Problem mit USB-Sticks in Ubuntu 16.04. Nach kopieren einer Ubuntu-iso mit 'Unetbootin' lasen sich die eingerichteten Partitionen in der Laufwerkverwaltung (sdd1/sdd2) nicht mehr löschen! Fehler: "Error deleting partition /dev/sdd2: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdd" "rm 2"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Warnung: Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2048 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind.
<Klawa>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<Klawa> bei einem anderen PC mault dieselbe Laufwerksverwaltung es seien noch GPT-Signaturen vorhanden ...
<Klawa> Ich hatte allerdings mit 'MBR' formatiert (Laufwerksverwaltung Button rechts oben!)
<nagetier> Wie muss "/bin/echo -e 'connect CC:C5:0A:23:D6:E0 \nquit' | /usr/bin/bluetoothctl" angepasst werden, damit es von einem Starter unter Xfce ausgeführt wird? Der Einzeiler steht so ohne Anführungszeichen im Starter.
<Corben78> hallo, ich habe gerade versucht eine veranstaltung unter https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/event/suggest/ vorzuschlagen, die seite behauptet die veranstaltung wäre gespeichert worden... aber https://ubuntuusers.de/calendar/2017/04/14/munich-linux-night-121/ ist leer. bei zwei weiteren versuchen das gleiche (https://ubuntuusers.de/calendar/2017/04/14/munich-linux-night-121-2/ und https://ubuntuusers.de/calendar/2017/04/14/munich-linux-night-121-3/)
<le_bot> Title: Veranstaltung vorschlagen › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<Corben78> was mache ich falsch? :)
<k1l> Corben78: am besten mal in #ubuntuusers fragen, die sind vom portal
<Corben78> k1l: k, danke. probier ich's da nochmal
<sash_> Corben78: "Ein Ikhayateammitglied wird sich deinen Vorschlag so schnell wie möglich ansehen."
<sash_> Die gehen aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht ohne Review online
<Corben78> sash_: früher konnte ich den inhalt der seite, bevor die veranstaltung freigeschaltet wurde sehen. aber das verhalten hat sich wohl seit meinem letzten vorschlag von vor 2 monaten wohl geändert. jetzt sieht man das nicht mehr
<Corben78> aber passt, termin wurde freigeschaltet, der vorschlag war also gespeichert
<Wolfram2> Servus. Ich habe eine generelle Frage. Meine Tochter hat aus Faulheit oder Chaos noch Ubuntu 12.04 drauf. Muss sie in zwei LTS-Schritten auf 16-04 hübfen?
<jokrebel> theoretisch ja 
<ppq> Wolfram2, das ist eine option. die andere ist, 16.04 neu zu installieren, das geht unter umständen schneller
<ppq> bzw. 16.04.3
<jokrebel> ppq: Uh? es ist schon Point 3 raus?
<ppq> .2 meinte ich
<Wolfram2> Wo würde ich denn eine cd/dvd mit 16.04 herbekommen?
<ppq> Wolfram2, auf ubuntu.com :)
<ppq> am besten alles auf eine externe festplatte oder stick ziehen und alles plattmachen bei der neuinstallation
<Wolfram2> Blöd nur, dass gar nicht sicher bin, ob ich mit dem W8-Rechner überhaupt ein Image brennen kann. 
<maredebianum> USB-Stick ist sowieso schneller
<Wolfram2> Aber dennoc danke für die Tipps
<ppq> .iso images brennen geht unter windows problemlos, da gibts viele freie tools für
<ppq> aber ja, auf einen usb-stick bügeln ist sinniger
<ppq> auch das ist kein problem unter windows
<maredebianum> und sonst geht auf eine CD auch ein netboot.iso
<Wolfram2> ppq, welces Tool empfielst du?
<ppq> Wolfram2, für usb: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<le_bot> Title: How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> ppq: damals(TM) waren die meisten freien brenn-tools für Windows mit Malware verseucht
<ppq> Wolfram2, für cd/dvd: "cd burner xp"
<Wolfram2> cd burner xp
<Wolfram2> gut, schau ich mir an
<ppq> https://cdburnerxp.se/
<le_bot> Title: CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software (at cdburnerxp.se)
<ppq> maredebianum, das macht ja nichts, wenn man das windows danach durch ubuntu ersetzt ;)
<maredebianum> ppq: ach so, ja stimmt ;)
<Wolfram2> 16.04, ist, nehme ich an, auch wieder eine Live-CD-Distribution?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> nur noch die alternate-cd (und die ganzen mini/netboot varianten) nutzen noch den textinstaller
<ppq> äh, server-cd wollte ich schreiben
<Wolfram2> Danke für info, ja, schon klar
<Bambus> ubuntuusers wiki ist wohl down
<Bambus> geht doch wieder
<Yoshimo> ich hab hier  1x Windows 7 installiert 1x Windows 10 und 1x Kubuntu, wenn ich update-grub ausführe wird Linux und auch Windows 7 ins Bootmenü eingefügt. Die Windows 10 Variante bleibt unsichtbar, das kann man nur über F8 im Bios Bootmenü auswählen als "Windows Boot Manager". Wie beheb ich diesen Missstand?
<tomreyn> ist das Paket "os-prober" installiert?
<tomreyn> Yoshimo: ^
<empedokles78> k1l, sorry, ich habe nicht mehr geschaut. Nein, es passiert bei allen Websites. Tastaturlayout CH.
<Yoshimo> tomreyn: müsste ich nachschauen, wenn es fehlt, sollte dann nicht win7 auch unsichtbar sein?
<Guest43446> guten abend
<Guest43446> ich habe ein problem mit meiner sshd
<Guest43446> weiss die wie ich die formatiert bekomme
<Guest43446> cfdisk findet die nicht
<Guest43446> fdisk auch nicht
<k1l> was für ein ubuntu ist das denn?
<Pat> 16.04
<Pat> mate
<k1l> und "sudo parted -l" (hinten ein kleines L) zeigt sie nciht an?
<Pat> nein 
<nagetier> Pat: im BIOS wird sie angezeigt?
<Pat> nein 
<Pat> lsblk -a wird sie angezeigt aber mit 0  0
<k1l> ist die sshd denn technsich ok?
<Pat> sdb      8:16   0         0 disk
<Pat> frisch aus der verpackung
<k1l> also parted -l zegt sie nicht an? das ist schon sportlich
<k1l> ist das evtl so ein uralt bios?
<Pat> das akuellste was es fuers board gibt p1.5
<Pat> 960 GM /u3S3
<Pat> ist von 2015 
<nagetier> Pat: in dmesg ist auch nichts verwertbares?
<Pat> moment
<Pat> blk_update_request: I/O error, 
<nagetier> passend zum device?
<Pat> jepp sdb 
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> kabel und anschluss mal tauschen?
<Pat> ok meinst du ich sollte mal auf sata 1 anschluß gehen 
<nagetier> Ich würde definitiv mal einen weiteren versuchen, ja
<Pat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24344160/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Pat> ich stecke mal den sata um
<Pat> so fertig
<nagetier> Pat: Das Kabel wenn möglich auch tauschen
<Pat> habe ich 
<nagetier> das ist gut
<Pat> das ding kommt aus der silberhuelle
<nagetier> Du meinst die Platte?
<Pat> die platte
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> das hat leider nicht viel zu sagen
<Pat> die war aber noch zu 
<Pat> wenn nicht werde ich sie morgen umtauschen 
<Pat> am montag
<Pat> komme so nicht weiter 
<nagetier> Pat: Sind da Stromsparmodi im BIOS aktiviert, bezüglich SATA?
<nagetier> ist alles vage, ja
<Pat> weiss ich nicht
<nagetier> Ja, ich denke das kann man auch ausklammern
<Pat> ich hatte mit meiner hgst bis kurz vor dem headcrash
<Pat> so ich mach mich ab ins bett
<Pat> wuensche euch eine gute nacht
<Pat> tschuess
#ubuntu-de 2017-04-09
<patr> guten morgen 
<opencw> Guten morgen!
<mpathy> Hah.. Ich hab endlich den Übeltäter gefunden der die Updates auf einem Rechner blockiert.. Ich hab laut dpkg -L Paketname, mit der Auflistung aller Dateien die im Paket enthalten sind, einen solchen Eintrag
<mpathy> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423632/
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> Als Anmerkung, ich hab da zwei leere Zeilen reingemacht damit man die einzelnen Einträge der Dateiliste sieht
<mpathy> bei einer Datei ist ganz klar was schiefgegangen, oder aber die Liste die auflistet welche Dateien enthalten sind, ist kaputt
<jokrebel> 2.6.32-29 klingt recht alt
<jokrebel> was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<mpathy> jokrebel: Ja, der Server ist schon recht alt, und das war defintiv kein Kernel der noch in Verwendung war.. aktuell ist dort 12.04 LTS drauf weswegen es höchste Eisenbahn wird.. aber der Server besteht schon seit... uff bestimmt seit 10.04 oder länger..
<mpathy> Aber die alten Kernel werden ja beibehalten.. ich wollte jetzt mal das ganze entschlacken und habe alle Zweier-Kernel purgen wollen
<mpathy> Und die ältesten Dreierkernel auch.. Sind auch alle deinstalliert, nur dieser hier nicht
<mpathy> jokrebel: Weil irgendwie - im Filesystem zwar nicht, sonst würde ich es ja sehen, bzw. hab zum Spaß mal alles in /lib/modules/2.6.32-29-generic/kernel woandershin geschoben - behält er sich irgendwo ne Liste von Dateien die in nem Paket drin sind
<jokrebel> ...die fremdsprachigen Zusätze in Deinem Paste finde ich auch sehr komisch
<mpathy> nur diese ist eben falsch.. 
<mpathy> jokrebel: Ja, ich geh davon aus da ist bei ner Bearbeitung was falsch gelaufen und an der Stelle des Dateinamens oder in dessen Mitte landere aus irgendnem GRund nen Text aus nem Changelog oder was auch immer
<mpathy> jetzt ist die Frage, woher nimmt sich apt-get bzw. dpkg die Liste von Dateien die zu deinstallieren sind?!
<maredebianum> dpkg -L
<mpathy> maredebianum: Ja genau, und diese Ausgabe enthält auch diesen String, und deswegen fliegt das Deinstallskript auf die Fresse
<maredebianum> sorry, schau mal mit dpkg -S filename nach, ob die Datei woanders gelistet
<mpathy> maredebianum: Naja, welche Datei? Das Thema ist ja, das ist keine Datei.. Guck mal in den Paste von oben.. das ist ja gar nicht mal die ganze Line in dem Fall.. denn ds1621.ko ist es nicht
<mpathy> er nimmt ja am Ende nur das
<mpathy> Moment nochmal: Liste der Dateien mit dem fehlerhaften Eintrag: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423632/
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> Hier beide Ausgaben egal wie hart ichs force: https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423633/
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> mpathy: OK, hab mich mal angemeldet, um den Paste zu sehen (ist das gewollt?), rgrep "String" /etc/apt fiele mir ein, oder mal das Paket reinstallieren, ob sich die entsprechend offensichtlich kaputte Datei damit reparieren lässt.
<mpathy> Wenn ich das was dpkg -L mir ausgibt und auch beim removal verwendet wird, irgendwie modifizieren könnte.. aber ich find den String sonst nirgends!! nur in der dpkg -L Ausgabe aber nicht per rgrep oder find
<maredebianum> ist es schon Zeit für strace und open filter?
<mpathy> maredebianum: Hab ich natürlich alles schon gemacht (find, grep,  alles übers ganze System) ich mach das ja auch schon ne Weile aber sowas hartnäckiges.. und das nicht nur 5 Min und dann gleich ins IRC sondern über Tage immer wieder rumgemacht ;)
<mpathy> hmm wie meinst?
<maredebianum> mit strace gucken, was dpkg für Dateien aufmacht, bevor die Fehlermeldung kommt...
<mpathy> ich versteh da immer nur bahnhof aber mom ich mach mal
<mpathy> maredebianum: Wie krieg ich das in ne Textdatei? Wenn ich > mache landet nur das was man sonst auch sieht im File
<maredebianum> strace -e trace=open  dpkg -L linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic oder 2>&1 hinter den Befehl (stderr nach stdout)
<maredebianum> schau mal in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ nach deinem String...
<mpathy> maredebianum: okay mach ich gleich, hier übrigens der strace vom apt-get -f install.. ich sollte strace öfters nutzen so schwer liest sich das ja gar nicht.. https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423634/ - ich mach das gleich mit dem dpkg -L auch nochmal moment
<le_bot> Title: Anmelden › Portal › ubuntuusers.de (at ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy> man sieht jedenfalls schön wie er in die Verzeichnisse wechselt, löscht, dann auf den String stößt und stolpert.. (das die vorherigen Dateien nicht da sind liegt an meinem verschieben aber das ist ja nen marginaler Fehler an dem er nicht scheitern würde wenn man forced)
<maredebianum> da ist irgendwo ein binäres Zeug in einer deiner Dateien: "/hw<B0>", die ist also kaputt (Zeilenumbruch oder so, deshalb der komische "Dateiname")
<mpathy> maredebianum: oh je.. hab mich zu sehr auf rgrep und find verlassen aber da hatten die wohl probleme mit Sonderzeichen :D
<mpathy> maredebianum: Es kann so einfach sein:  linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic.list öffnen, durchblättern, Zeilen löschen.. fertig.. tut :D DANKE!
<mpathy> benutze ich Zukunft öfters strace ;)
<maredebianum> mpathy: ist ein Holzhammer, aber wenn ihn schon hat, sieht halt alles aus wie ein Nagel ;)
<patr> hallo fussel
<patr> schoen das du bei inexio bist 
<Fussel> :)
<patr> zufrieden?
<Fussel> jups
<oldPeanut> hi, kann ich hier hilfe zu systemd auf meinem ubuntu suchen? ich kann nämlich nirgends etwas dazu finden, wie ich ExecStop ausführe, noch bevor irgend was anderes gestopped wird.
<ppq> moin oldPeanut, klar kannst du. aber deine chancen dürften in #systemd (englisch) besser sein
<nagetier> Suche gerade eine Möglichkeit Fenster per Tastenkombination von einem Bildschirm auf einen weiteren angeschlossenen zu verschieben. Bisher fand ich compiz-plugins-extra, würde allerdings gerne auf compiz verzichten. Gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?
<oldPeanut> #systemd hat gesagt, ich soll mich an #meineDistribution wenden >.<*
<koffeinfriedhof> nagetier: normalerweise kann man Fenster auch über das Kontextmenü verschieben. Wie da die Standardeinstellung ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Versuch mal Menütaste und 'v' oder sowas. Dann kannst du mit den Pfeiltasten verschieben.
<nagetier> koffeinfriedhof: was war denn nochmal die Menütaste? *hust*
<koffeinfriedhof> nagetier: Rechts von der Leertaste mit so ner Liste drauf^^
<nagetier> Ah, das Dingen, danke :)
<koffeinfriedhof> gern
<nagetier> koffeinfriedhof: Hm, allein die Menütaste reagiert, die Kombination nimmt er wohl nicht
<koffeinfriedhof> Ok. Ich hab leider kein Unity am Laufen. Daher weiß ich nun auch nicht, wie das geht. Durchs Menü kannst du aber auch mit den Pfeiltasten navigieren. Steht was hinter "verschieben"?
<koffeinfriedhof> (Buchstabe oder Tastenkombi?)
<nagetier> koffeinfriedhof: Verwende hier Xfce, hätte ich dabei sagen sollen
<koffeinfriedhof> Aso. Hab ich auch nicht :D Derzeit nur Zugriff auf Plasma. Aber vielleicht erbarmt sich ein anderer ja. Wenn das Menü aufgeht, kannst du da eigentlich mit den Pfeiltasten drin navigieren. Falls ein Buchstabe oder ne Tastenkombination hinter "Verschieben" steht, ist das die Taste, die du drücken musst. Ansonsten in den Systemeinstellungen nen Tastenkürzel zuweisen.
<nagetier> koffeinfriedhof: Ich war nicht deutlich, denke ich. Ich suche nicht das klassische "Verschieben", das man auch mit der Maus bewerkstelligen könnte. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein geöffnetes Fenster an einen anderen Ausgang der Grafikkarte zu senden. Da der Desktop so eingerichtet ist, dass jeder Bildschirm ein eigener screen ist, kann ich Fenster nach dem Öffnen nicht einfach so auf den anderen Monitor schieben
<koffeinfriedhof> nagetier: Achso! Stimmt, das ist etwas ganz anderes. Also du hast zwei xserver laufen und möchtest die Anwendung vom einen auf den anderen schieben? k.A. ob das geht.
<nagetier> Kwin und compiz sollen da etwas bieten, das ist aber beides keine Option (evtl noch compiz, das will ich dem Rechner aber eigentlich nicht zumuten, nicht für eine Funktion)
<koffeinfriedhof> nagetier: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/152291/can-i-move-a-running-application-to-a-different-x-server
<le_bot> Title: ssh - Can I move a running application to a different X server? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<nagetier> koffeinfriedhof: Gucke ich mir gleich mal an, danke
<koffeinfriedhof> nagetier: Bitte. War jetzt selbst neugierig, ob das geht. xmove scheint das zu sein, was du brauchst. Und für die Zukunft: bring mich nicht mit solchen Fragen auf dumme Ideen :D
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> koffeinfriedhof: xmove hört sich ja soweit interessant an, auch wenn es weit über die gewünschte Funktion hinausgeht, wenn ich das so schnell richtig verstanden habe. Leider ist die letzte Version von 1997 und es ist (somit) auch nicht im Repository
<nagetier> wmctrl könnte da noch etwas bieten, das dürfte aber frickelig werden
<koffeinfriedhof> nagetier: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/239220/possible-to-move-a-window-from-one-x-screen-to-another-on-same-host ist noch ne Liste. Abgesehen von xmove gibt es wohl nichts unkompliziertes, da das vorhaben generell nicht unterstützt wird, wie ich das überflogen habe.
<le_bot> Title: x11 - Possible to move a window from one X screen to another on same host? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<feodoran> hi, kann mir wer beim Scanner Einrichten übers Netzwerk helfen? Ich habe die Anleitung im wiki (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/) versucht, aber bislang tut sich nichts ("unable to connect to scanner"). Der Scanner (Brother DCP-L2500D) hängt am USB Port der Fritz!Box. Drucken funktioniert damit bereits.
<le_bot> Title: Brother › Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<feodoran> BRADmin Light findet leider kein Gerät ...
<pe> hallo
<koffeinfriedhof> feodoran: Hast du auch die Anleitung zum Scannen übers Netzwerk gelesen?
<koffeinfriedhof> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk/
<le_bot> Title: SANE-Scanserver im Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<feodoran> koffeinfriedhof: natürlich
<feodoran> koffeinfriedhof: oh, da ist noch eine, ich dachte du bist bei dem Abschnitt von dem Artikeln den ich verlinkt hatte
<feodoran> koffeinfriedhof: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hilft mir das nicht weiter. Ich möchte ja keinen Scanserver aufsetzen.
<koffeinfriedhof> feodoran: Aso. Dann müssen die Netzwerkdaten deines Scanners stimmen und dein Nutzer in der Gruppe "scanner" sein.
<feodoran> Gruppe habe ich hinzugefügt. Meinst du mit Netzwerkdaten die IP? Da habe ich die fritzbox IP eingetragen (genau wie beim Drucker)
<koffeinfriedhof> feodoran: Als gateway? Oder als Ziel-IP? Der Scanner braucht eine eigene IP im Netz. Diese kann man normal am Gerät vergeben. Falls du dhcp nutzt, vergibt die FritzBox eine. Wie man den dann gültigen Gerätenamen ermittelt steht im Wiki mit dem brsaneGedöns (hab keine Brotherdrucker :) ). Hat der Drucker eine feste IP von dir bekommen, kannst du diese direkt angeben.
<feodoran> Das Gerät hängt am USB Port!
<feodoran> nicht im Netzwerk
<koffeinfriedhof> Was hat das dann mit übers Netzwerk scannen zu tun?
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls du den Scanner für andere verfügbar machen willst, richtest du den Scanserver auf deinem PC ein.
<feodoran> nicht direkt im Netzwerk. Die FritzBox ist ja im Netzwerk
<feodoran> Der Drucker/Scanner hängt über USB an der FritzBox, für den Drucker habe ich die FritzBox IP eingetragen. Funktioniert super. Jetzt möchte ich genauso den Scanner einrichten.
<koffeinfriedhof> Ach so. Also ist die FritzBox der Scanserver.
<feodoran> genau
<koffeinfriedhof> Da kann ich dir auch nur das Wiki vorlesen. Ich habe und hatte keine FB ;) Theoretisch musst du dann nur den Teil im Sane-Scanserver unter "Client" beachten, wenn die FB alles selbst konfiguriert.
<feodoran> Frage: kann die FritzBox überhaupt als Scanserver verwendet werden?
<koffeinfriedhof> k.A.
<feodoran> finde so spontan nichts dazu, vielleicht muss ich dann über den USB-Fernanschluss gehen ...
<jokrebel> hatte diese Idee auch schon mal aber schnell wieder verworfen
<banyantree> Hey Leute, ich möchte eine platte über luks einbinden, allerdings komme ich mit dem wiki nicht ganz zuerecht. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> feodoran: https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fritzbox-7490/wissensdatenbank/publication/show/166_USB-Scanner-an-FRITZ-Box-einrichten/ ja, es geht wenn dann nur über den Fernanschluss aber wohl nicht so ohne weiteres unter Linux 
<le_bot> Title: USB-Scanner an FRITZ!Box einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland (at avm.de)
<tomreyn> banyantree: ich nmehme an das ist jetzt nicht mehr aktuell nachdem du in zwei channeln gefragt hast?
<feodoran> jokrebel: schade, aber danke
<feodoran> wie sieht es mit dem raspberry als server aus? scanserver sollte ja über saned kein Problem sein. Drucker geht bestimmt auch? Bekommt man das auch mit Win als client zum laufen?
<_moep_> huhu
<_moep_> wie kann ich bei networkmanager neue verbindungen anlegen? das ist bei mir alles ausgegraut u lässt sich nicht speichern -.-
<k1l_> in welchen groups ausser dem eigenen nick ist der user?
<k1l_> oder hast du die devices in der /etc/network/interfaces organisiert? dann hat der NM keinen bock mehr
<_moep_> also aktuell sind die noch in der interfaces organisiert
<_moep_> aber mir das zusammenspiel von ppp0, wlan0 und eth0 auf den zeiger 
<_moep_> reicht es, wenn ich die auskommentiere?
<_moep_> bin in floppy, cdrom, lpadmin, netdev, bluetooth, video, plugdev
<k1l_> _moep_: jo, auskommentieren in der interfaces sollte reichen damit der NM wieder bock bekommt
<_moep_> mal testen
<_moep_> k1l_: das l0 auch?
<k1l_> nee, lo ist ok
<_moep_> k1l_: und danach sicher via systemd networking neu starten?
<k1l_> jo
<Frickelpit> Wenns klappt
<Frickelpit> (was es meistens eh nicht tut)
<_moep_> lol
<_moep_> nope nichtgeklappt
<_moep_> kann zumindest nichts neues anlegen
<Frickelpit> Meld dich aml neu an
<Frickelpit> *mal
<_moep_> ok
<_moep_> Frickelpit: negativ
<_moep_> hab sogar reboot gemacht
<_moep_> da steht nun ethernet wiredd connection 1 aktiv jetzt
<_moep_> aber ich hab gar kein kabel angeschlossen
<_moep_> ok kabel geht
<dreamon> Hier friert das System komplett ein(Keine Mausbewegung..) Dann nach ein paar minuten kommt → Ein Skript auf dieser Seite ist eventuell beschäftigt oder es antwortet nicht mehr. Sie können das Skript jetzt stoppen, im Debugger öffnen oder weiter ausführen.→ chrome://browser/content/tabbrowser.xml:6791 
<dreamon> Ich verwende eigentlich gar keinen Chromium browser. 
<sash_> dreamon: Das hat nix mit dem Chrome-Browser zu tun: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Tech/XUL/Tutorial/The_Chrome_URL
<le_bot> Title: The Chrome URL - Mozilla | MDN (at developer.mozilla.org)
<sash_> dreamon: bzw https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Glossary/Chrome
<le_bot> Title: Chrome - Glossary | MDN (at developer.mozilla.org)
<dreamon> Ok, wie bekomm ich heraus welche "tab" vom browser der schuldige istß
<sash_> Vielleicht erstmal schauen, was da in chrome://browser usw stehr?
<sash_> *steht
<dreamon> Ich hab ja nur den Firefox in Verwendung und wenn ich dort chrome://browser mache dann sucht er bei duckduckgo danach
<sash_> Oben steht doch ne komplette uri
<dreamon> Du meinst → chrome://browser/content/tabbrowser.xml:6791 → Wenn ich die eingebe ist es genau das selbe
<jokrebel> mal geschaut, welcher Prozess da Amok läuft, wenn dann Minuten später diese Meldung kommt?
<dreamon> Er frägt mich ob ich ihn stoppen möchte.(unter dieser Meldung, oder debuggen, oder warten will) hab vorhin mal auf debuggen geklickt und sah dann quellcode
<dreamon> Ich gehe vom Firefox aus. Scheinbar das Script von einem Tab abgeschmiert. Nur komisch das alles stehen blieb.
<k1l_> sicher, dass es firefox ist? und nicht thunderbird?
<jokrebel> "Ich gehe vo ... aus" =/= sicher
<dreamon> k1l_, Thunderbird wurde hier nicht gestartet.
<dreamon> Hab viele Tabs offen gehabt. Focus/Spiegel/n24/n-tv und solch zeug.
<_moep_> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Unbekannter Fehler -1 <- hm was sagt mir das bei nm?
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich läuft DBus nicht, oder?
<_moep_> bekks: lief, es läuft nun, aber nur, wenn nm-applett mit gksudo gestartet wurde
<_moep_> sonst hab ich keine rechte. afaik geht das doch auch anders
<k1l_> ist dein user in adm und sudo gruppe?
<_moep_> wenn hinter sudo nix steht, dann nicht, right?
<k1l_> wobei adm nur zum lesen der logs ist, eigentlich
<_moep_> also in /etc/groups
<k1l_> jo
<_moep_> ok, dann fehlt da was :D
<k1l_> sudo adduser nutzer neuegruppe
<_moep_> thx
<xubuntu76w> guten abend
<xubuntu76w> kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das Protokoll in xubuntu finde
<xubuntu76w> bin ein neuling in xubuntu
<sdx23> Was bitte? Und wozu?
<xubuntu76w> möchte wissen was alles aufgezeichnet wird
<Rochvellon> Wenn Du die Logs meinst, die sind in /var/logs
<sdx23> !Logdateien
<le_bot> Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<xubuntu76w> danke
<sdx23> nicht alles was "aufgezeichnet wird" ist dort. Daher auch meine Nachfrage. Es gibt nicht "das Protokoll".
<xubuntu76w> ich kenne den begriff in windows unter systemprotokoll
<xubuntu76w> daher nannte ich das protokoll
<xubuntu76w> nun weiss ich das es das nicht in xubuntu gibt
<xubuntu76w> und wie mach ich das mit den logs
<xubuntu76w> habe es eben im terminal versucht. hat nicht geklappt
<k1l_> was hast du versucht?
<xubuntu76w> die logs zu finden
<xubuntu76w> über terminal
<k1l_> ls -al /var/log/
<xubuntu76w> ok danke
<xubuntu76w> jetzt hat es geklappt
<xubuntu76w> wie kann ich im Terminal auf die  Syslog genauer zugreifen?
<sdx23> "dmesg" für Kernelmeldungen. "less /var/log/syslog" für das Syslog.
<sdx23> argh. Das steht sogar in der Wikiseite. Lies die mal.
<xubuntu76w> thx
<sdx23> mitunter gibt es graphische Tools zum Anzeigen.
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-02
<empedokles78> tomreyn, was ist der unterschied zur thunderbird lösung? kann man damit auch eine mailadresse vom webspace anbieter abrufen?
<empedokles78> Btw, Linux Diskussion: https://www.watson.ch/Digital/Interview/335673504-Linux-Stick-statt-Windows-PC--Das-muss-sich-in-der-IT-Schweiz-aendern
<le_bot> Title: Open Source statt Windows und iPads: Informatik-Experte über Vor- und Nachteile - watson (at www.watson.ch)
<jokrebel> hab grad unter gnome auf einer Arbeitsfläche wohl alle offenen Fenster minimiert. Dabei hat sich auch conky aus dieser Arebtisfläche zurückgezogen. Auf den anderen ist Conky noch da. Nun kann ich auf dieser Arbeitsfläche ja alle minimierten Fenster per klick auf das entsprechende Programm wieder sichtbar machen. Nur - wie bring ich conky da wieder angezeigt? ein killall conky und anschließenden
<jokrebel> neuaufruf reicht jedenfalls nicht
<jokrebel> ach - nun ist es wieder da; warum auch immer. Hab nur ein paar Fenster zwischen den Arbeitsflächen verschoben
<mikmaq> Frohe Ostern an alle. Hier gleich die Frage: ich möchte von Ubuntu 16.04 LTS eine rdp-Verbindung zu einem Windows Rechner herstellen. Gibt es da eine rafische GUI?
<Frickelpit> remmina
<mikmaq> Danke Frickelpit...werde ich testen
<jokrebel> joo genau - remmina mikmaq 
<Frickelpit> bei ubuntu sollte es bereits vorinstalliert sein
<jokrebel> ist glaub sogar vorinstalliert
<gaga> moin
<jokrebel> hu? xfce terminal konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Zu viele offene Dateien
<jokrebel> ist eine "Freigabe im Dateimanager" samba?
<k1l> ja
<jokrebel> Ich müsste entfernt per http, ftp oder nfs zugreifen dürfen. Muss ich da jetzt echt irgendwas aufsetzen weil die Standard-Linux-Ubuntu "Freigabe" aus der Windowswelt stammt?
<k1l> ftp ist schon mal no go
<k1l> wenn dann sftp. und das geht schon, wenn du da einen openssh dienst laufen hast.
<k1l> und auch per samba kann man sich easy verbinden
<jokrebel> mag aber halt der virt-manager nicht anscheinend
<jokrebel> bzw. kann
<k1l> ich verstehe das problem nicht wirklich
<k1l> du kannst auch ein nfs aufsetzen wenn du unbedingt eines der 3 nehmen willst, bzw nicht samba.
<jokrebel> ich würde gerne per virt-manager in einer Maschine auf der QUEM/KVM bereits läuft mit VMs,  eine neu VM (mal nicht per lokalem DVD Laufwerk) sondern "remote" installieren. Wenn ich im virt-manager "neu" auswähle steht da bei "Installation vom Netzwerk" in Klammern leider nur HTTP FTP und NFS
<jokrebel> vielleicht gäb es ja eine bessere Alternative zur verwaltung dieser KVM
<jokrebel> ...sehr gerne aber ohne alles noch mal neu aufsetzen zu müssen ;-)
<jokrebel> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/18/0402/h_1522701859_9236092_0fd7f6606a.jpeg k1l 
<k1l> warum kein .iso auf dem host auswählen? oder sonstwo?
<k1l> ich nutze selber kein kvm
<jokrebel> ja klar, ich könnt das iso auch auf den Host kopieren. Es läge aber halt auf einem anderen Rechner bereits da und ich dachte man könne das auch mal schnell übers LAN installieren - will ja auch lernen dabei
<k1l> dann setz dort ein nfs server auf?
<k1l> evtl gehts aja uch schon mit dem sftp?
<jokrebel> bin halt etwas überrascht, dass die "standard" Freigabe nicht wenigstens auch ein linuxspezifisches Protokoll "freigibt" sondern ausschließlich das proprietäre SMB aus der Microsoft/Windows Welt
<jokrebel> mir war es bislang halt nicht aufgefallen, weil die Tools die ich nutzte bisher wohl alle auch smb sprachen
<k1l> NFS ist _das_ standard tool
<k1l> auchso der klicki desktop meinst du jetzt
<k1l> im desktop bereich ist samba der standard. 90% windows im desktop, 8% mac (die auch samba können) und 2% linux. 
<jokrebel> ja genau
<k1l> du bist mit kvm aber eben nicht bei desktop 
<k1l> ich meine da geht ja eine menge. nen .iso auf dem hist, nen pxe boot, nen nfs, nen (s?)ftp, ..... das ist alles schnell gemacht wenn man schon mit kvm hantieren will
<jokrebel> wie gesagt; lernen "by doing" ;-) aber näheres besser im OT
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-03
<jokrebel> guten Morgen, ich hab beim öffnen verschiedener Programme immer wieder mal das Problem, dass mir ein Gnomepopup mitteilt "...kann nicht geöffnet werden. Zu viele offene Dateien". Grade eben mit k3b passiert. Gestern wollte noch nicht mal mehr xterm öffnen. Kein Swap belegt. RAM keine 3 GB von 8 in benutzung. CPU am rumidlen. selbst wenn ich dann sogar den Browser mit grad mal 5 Tabs schließe bleibt das
<jokrebel> so. Bisher half nur reboot des Laptops.
<deem> jokrebel: hast du mal mit lsof nachgeschaut, ob wirklich viele dateien offen sind?
<leszek> jokrebel: das klingt irgendwie sehr seltsam, da der standard wert für gleichzeitig offenen dateien schon extrem hoch ist. Da muss also eine Anwendung extrem viel öffnen. 
<jokrebel> grad leider nicht mehr. Hab schon neu gestartet. Nun konnt ich auch k3b öffnen und brennen. Das Problem hab ich erst, seit ich nicht mehr Unity nutze sondern das neue Gnome. Aber nach wie vor auf der selben Kiste/Installation eines 16.04 
<deem> ist k3b nicht kde?
<Fuchs> ja, und? 
<deem> nix nix, hatte mich nur gefragt
<deem> zieht halt qt abhängigkeiten mit ohne ende und gnome nutzt ja eigentlich brasero, aber jeder wie er will
<Fuchs> also das muesste schon gehen, und k3b oeffnet nun auch nicht soooooo viel Zeugs, laedt halt ggf. Qt und ein paar KDE Biblios, wenn da nichts anderes in der Richtung offen bar
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: "offen bar" ist gut. viel besser als "geschlossen bar" :)
<Fuchs> *war :p 
<empedokles78> Kann man mit Mailpile ein mit einer Website verknüpftes Konto abfragen?
<koegs> 1. frag das doch die mailpile leute, 2. was ist ein "mit einer website verknüpftes konto"? O.o
<empedokles78> koegs, bei website domains gibt es meist ein email-konto dazu.
<jokrebel> Fuchs: deem ging ja auch unter Unity jahrelang problemlos. Und der Fehler mit "kann nicht geöffnet werden. Zu viel offene Dateien" passiert gestern ja sogar zum zweiten mal "nur" mit dem Versuch, das xfce Terminal zu starten
<koegs> empedokles78: solange der anbieter pop3 oder imap anbietet, wird das wohl mit mailpile gehen
<empedokles78> koegs, supi, danke.
<michi31426> Hi @all
<michi31426> Eine Nachteule hier?
<Fussel> mindestens eine :þ
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-04
<michi31426> :) dann möchte ich dich mit einer Frage belästigen
<michi31426> @Fussel ich habe vorhin ausversehen mein home Verzeichnis mit rm -r gewiped. Sieht so aus, als wäre das ein guter Zeitpunkt, ein neues System aufzusetzen. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich ein efi stub gemacht. Dabei bin ich einer Anleitung gefolgt ohne wirklich zu verstehen, was ich da tue :D muss ich einen efi stub in irgendeiner Form deaktivieren, bevor ich ein neues System aufsetze?
<michi31426> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, ob ich Änderungen im OS gemacht habe, die nach nem wipe weg sind oder ob das Änderungen direkt im EFI waren (was evtl. im Nachhinein Probleme machen könnte)
<Fussel> sollten wirerstmalversuchendas alte system zu retten,oderwillst wirklich neu michi31426 ?
<Fussel> zu schaue was da ist wäre mal gpart zu starten
<michi31426> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, keine Chance zu haben
<Fussel> du hast bestimmt schon neu partitioniert michi31426 da ist das nicht so einfach
<michi31426> @Fussel Ich habe bisher noch gar nichts getan. Denn ich habe Angst vor einem reboot
<Fussel> aberdie reinen daten können wir retten wenn nixgrobes geschehen ist
<Fussel> ah, das ist gut
<Fussel> hast du noch eine externe platte? michi31426 
<Fussel> zum draufschaufeln
<michi31426> Ich hatte Glück: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JVvYfy6TFj/ er konnte nicht alles löschen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<michi31426> Ja, ich habe ein internes Datengrab (also intern und gemountet, aber physisch getrennt)
<Fussel> oha
<Fussel> also zwei platten?
<michi31426> Als er bestimmte Dateien nicht löschen konnte (war Gottseidank kein root) hat er mir einen prompt gegeben, auf dessen Beantwortung er jetzt noch wartet
<Fussel> eine sys,und datengrab?
<Fussel> hast du einen livestick? michi31426 
<michi31426> Genaugenommen 3, ich habe eine mit Windows, eine als reines Datengrab mein Hauptsystem mit Ubuntu 16.04
<michi31426> Könnte einen auf die schnelle machen
<Fussel> also müssen wir nur das grab ausschaufeln?
<michi31426> Du meinst Zugriff über chroot?
<Fussel> irgendsowas
<michi31426> Nee :)
<michi31426> Ich hab ja nur einen Teil von ~ auf der sys geplättet
<Fussel> jo
<Fussel> da war hoffentlich nix wichtiges drauf
<Fussel> mir gehts rein um die daten
<michi31426> Leider, waren da ein paar Wochen Arbeit an meiner Bachelorarbeit :/
<Fussel> passwörter und so krams kann man dann immernoch irgendwie herstellen
<Fussel> och nööö
<michi31426> Die Frage ist halt, ob ich bessere Karten habe, wenn ich das sys an meinen Laptop mounte oder ob es klüger ist, es jetzt gar nicht erst runterzufahren
<Fussel> nich auf ~?
<michi31426> Ja, da passiert 100x nichts und sobald man unvorsichtig wird, kommt das Unglück wie bestellt :(
<Fussel> also die arbeit hattest du auf ~ ?
<michi31426> Ja
<Fussel> böse
<Fussel> also da erstmal ran
<Fussel> starte gpart mit allen rechten
<michi31426> Okay
<Fussel> und ne platte anschließen die genügend platz hat!
<michi31426> Okay, da kann ich das Datengrab nehmen
<Fussel> nö, keine im rechner
<Fussel> vonmir aus nen stick, aber keine daten im rechner der beschädigt ist... soweit es geht
<michi31426> Ok, habe einen 64GB Stick in ext4
<Fussel> "hold my beer" ich such derweil die werkzeuge :þ
<Fussel> fein :>
<Fussel> also ist nu gpat und der stick am start?
<michi31426> Japp ^^
<michi31426> Was ist der Plan?
<Fussel> im gpart auf gerät/datenrettung gehen, dann volge bitte den anweisungen
<michi31426> Sekunde, muss gpart installieren. Ich Dippel habe die ganze Zeit gparted gelesen >.<
<Fussel> mit gparted kanns auch gehen,weiß ich aber nicht genau
<michi31426> Sieht nicht gut aus. Er hat ein Dateisystem gefunden, kann aber keine Leseansicht erstellen
<Fussel> hast du formatiert?
<Fussel> und wenn wie?
<michi31426> Ich habe nichts formatiert
<Fussel> hm
<michi31426> Ich habe gparted als sudo ausgeführt, bin in das /dev meines Systems gegangen und habe Gerät -> Datenrettung versuchen gestartet
<Fussel> versuch das dateisystem einzubinden irgendwie
<Fussel> kann sein dasgparted danen neustart will
<Fussel> aber dann müsste was im dateiexplorrer zu sehen sein
<michi31426> Ich sehe auch noch Ordner im Explorer
<Fussel> na also
<Fussel> versuch zu kopieren was geht
<michi31426> Habe schon alles weggeschaufelt was geht. Nextcloud Sync aktiviert (ist so gesehen krass, du kannst dir mit sowas die ganze Cloud mitwipen)
<michi31426> Ich meine deaktiviert
<Fussel> fein, können wirschon schauen wasübrig blieb, oderhast du sonst was?
<michi31426> Habe sonst nix
<michi31426> Der BA Ordner ist zumindest mal komplett leer. Das war der eigentlich wichtige
<michi31426> Sonst ist schwer zu erkennen, was wichtig ist (also für das System)
<Fussel> das system ist egal,wichti ist _deine_ arbeit
<michi31426> das stimmt, da ist leider nichts mehr da
<Fussel> schade, soweit hätten wir die rettung,da wurde wohl schon was überschrieben,da hilft leider nur noch neu anfangen :<
<michi31426> Das habe ich befürchtet :/
<Fussel> tut mir leid :}
<michi31426> Bin ja selbst Schuld. Nichts ersetzt ein Backup
<Fussel> jups sohart wie ich das sagen muss,so ist es
<michi31426> Das sieht mir auch nicht ähnlich, aber ich arbeite für die Arbeit an großen Daten und da bin ich bequem geworden
<michi31426> Ich denke, bevor ich an dem verwundeten Patienten (mein System) rumdoktore, mache ich lieber einen frischen install
<michi31426> Aber wie gesagt, mir ist nicht so ganz klar, ob ich das efi stub sauber entfernen muss
<michi31426> Hast du damit ein bisschen Erfahrung?
<Fussel> nö,leider nicht
<michi31426> Das ist im Prinzip ganz cool, du kannst den grub überspringen und sparst wervolle Bootsekunden ein :D
<Fussel> zwei sekunden bei em boot von vier?
<Fussel> na klasse :þ
<Fussel> ich boote einmal die woche,daist mir der speed egal :þ
<michi31426> Das ist auch ne legitime Strategie :P
<Fussel> siiieecher :þ
<michi31426> Ich wollte damit eigentlich meiner Freundin Linux aufzwingen, weil sie nicht weiß, wie man ins legacy boot menü kommt. Deshalb ist sie durch den Efi stub immer in Linux gelandet
<michi31426> Hat aber nicht geklappt, jetzt hängt sie an ihrem Laptop :/
<Fussel> bevor ich mir an demseltenenen boot zerschieße...lass ichs sowie esist?
<michi31426> Mache ich auch nicht nochmal
<Fussel> ja wo klemmt es denn michi31426 ?
<michi31426> Ach, die Frage ob ein efi stub ins efi geschrieben (und damit auch nach dem Löschen des OS besteht) oder nur im OS konfiguriert ist (und demzufolge mit einem OS Löschen mitverschwindet)
<michi31426> Aber ganz ehrlich. Ich lasse es vermutlich einfach darauf ankommen. Nach dem Tag ist mir langsam alles egal.
<michi31426> Auf jeden Fall einen großen Dank an dich für den Hilfeversuch :)
<michi31426> falls das jemand zu seinem Guten-Morgen-Kaffee lesen sollte: efi stub ist ein bootloader. Er ersetzt z.B. grub2 und sollte somit bei einem OS wipe genauso verschwinden wie eben auch grub2. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber
<pLaTo0n> moin
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-05
<Lembert1> Hallo, ich muss heute einen PC mit Ubuntu fertig machen. Wenn ich heute schon die Beta von Ubuntu18.04 installiert wird, aktualisiert sich die dann automatisch die Tage zur Final? Oder ist es weniger empfohlen jetzt die 18.04 zu installieren?
<ppq> Lembert1, kannst du ruhig machen, wenn dich eventuelle crashes nicht aus der fassung bringen.
<ppq> Lembert1, nutze die auch seit ein paar tagen, xubuntu allerdings, das ist schon sehr stabil. aber xfce 4.12 ist nun auch gut abgehangen ;)
<ppq> Lembert1, achso und ja, es geht automatisch in die finale 18.04 über
<Lembert1> ppq, ok danke, Wie ist das bei Ubuntu jetzt, bisher hatte ich immer Ubuntu Gnome installiert um den reinen Gnome Desktop zu bekommen, hab mitbekommen, dass Ubuntu nun den irgendwie um eine Seitenleiste erweitert hat. Kann man diese Ubuntuspezifischen Gimmiks wieder entfernen? Bzw bei der Installation weglassen?
<deem> Lembert1: Es gibt das Paket "vanilla-gnome-desktop", das entfernt dieses hässliche Lila und lässt Gnome wieder wie Gnome aussehen. Das Panel auf der linken Seite ist einen Extension, die man mit dem "Gnome-Tweak-Tool" deaktivieren kann. Direkt bei der Installation ist das allerdings nicht möglich
<_moep_> deem: du meinst wieder hässlich aussehen deem? *scnr* :D
<deem> _moep_: ich find den Default von Gnome besser als dieses hässliche Ubuntu-Lila. Von allen Farben, warum musste es Lila sein? :/
<_moep_> ja erinnert mich irgendwie an PonyOS
<deem> Wieso bekommt man von Deja-Dup eigentlich keinerlei Rückmeldung ob eine Sicherung noch läuft oder nicht? Wenn man die Gui "Datensicherung" öffnet, sind die Buttons nur alle ausgegraut und in meinem Fall stand da, dass da letzte Backup 12 Tage her sei. Der Zeitplan ist aber auf täglich gestellt. Mit "ps faux" hab ich dann festgestellt, dass da seit dem 24.03 ein Backup-Job läuft, der anscheinend hängt. Hab ihn ...
<deem> ... gekillt und direkt hat ein neuer Job gestartet.
<Guest49864> hi - weiß jemand wo ich die spiegelserver bei der net-install-iso-16.04 ändern kann ? 
<Guest78315> gibt es eigentlich etwas zu beachten, wenn ich mir ubuntu 18.04 jetzt schon installiere ? (änderung der source.lst z.B.) oder grht die beta natlos in die offizielle Version über ?
<k1l_> die unstable gehen automatisch mit den updates in die finale version über
<Guest78315> k1l_: danke ;)
<tech-c> hallo zusammen :)
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-06
<soc> hi
<soc> main smartphone startet nicht mehr, und ich brauche nen wecker für morgen früh
<soc> was könnt ihr denn für ubuntu empfehlen?
<soc> irgendeine anwendung, die mich zuverlässig weckt, wenn ich den laptop über nacht laufen lasse?
<multistorm> Einen schönen guten Morgen
<multistorm> ich habe aktuell ein kleines Problem
<multistorm> ich kann mich bei Ubuntu 16.04.4 nicht mehr auf der Oberfläche anmelden es kommt nach eingabe des PWs kurz ein Terminal bzw schaltet um augfs terminal vielleicht 1 sec und dann bin ich wieder im login, einloggern über STRG+ALT+F2 Funktioniert
<multistorm> habe mit less /home/user/.xsession-errors geschaut da steht schräges zeug drin z.b. OpenConnection connect: Datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<multistorm> TERM-Signal taucht auch in fast jeder zeile auf z.b.: gnome-session (Unity)-main-process (3212)wurde mit dem Status 1 beendet
<multistorm> oder: unity-settings-daemon-main-process (3116) wurde von TERM-Signal beendet
<multistorm> ich bin etwas ratlos, gestern abend war noch alles OK, habe das Notebook normal runtergefahren also kein standby oder ruhemodus, heute morgen wieder eingeschaltet um Boom
<multistorm> anmelde Daten reparieren scheint auch nicht zu helfen: rm .Xauthority && rm .ICEauthority 
<multistorm> an den Rechten des home verzeichnis lag es leider auch nicht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis/#Rechte-korrigieren
<le_bot> Title: Homeverzeichnis › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> nix zu machen er will einfach nicht
<MadPsymon> hast du zufällig nen update gemacht, bei dem der grafiktreiber dabei war? hatte einmal so was ähnliches mit einem radeon treiber update
<multistorm> ich denke das problem ist: .xsession-error: canot connect to britty at :0
<multistorm> nicht das ich wüste
<multistorm> das system ist quasi neu erst ne knappe woche alt
<multistorm> installiert habe ich den nvidia Treiber 390.25 direkt von der seite
<multistorm> das war aber gleich am ersten tag
<multistorm> gestern habe ich soweit ich mich erinnere nur 2,5 sachen installiert einen DB Manager dbehvor oder so, Signal Desktop client und ein Addon von thunderbird das die signatur ändern soll (ramdom)
<MadPsymon> hattest du nach den installationen einen restart nach dem es noch funktioniert hat?
<MadPsymon> ansonsten würde ich versuchen das ganze wieder rückgängig zu machen
<multistorm> ne hatte ich nicht, hatte es im laufe des tages installiert und halt abends runtergefahren
<MadPsymon> hm okay dann würde ich die programme wieder deinstallieren und schauen ob die kiste wieder läuft ;)
<multistorm> naja das addon in Thunderbird werde ich über die Konsole denke ich nicht entfernt bekommen
<multistorm> aber die anderen beiden sachen kann ich versuchen
<MadPsymon> denke, dass das addon (hoffentlich) nicht so tief ins system greift
<multistorm> dürfte es eigentlich nicht das ändert ja nur im abstand von 30 min eine txt file mit der signatur
<multistorm> so weg sind die 2 programme
<multistorm> neustart läuft mal sehen
<multistorm> nop leider keine besserung
<multistorm> hätte mich auch gewundert aber ein versuch war es wert
<nagetier> multistorm: "direkt von der seite" ist glaube ich noch immer nicht der bevorzugte Weg, wenn ich dich da richtig verstehe. Evtl hat sich am Kernel etwas geändert und jetzt passt das nicht mehr. Ich würde den händisch installierten Treiber sauber deinstallieren und dann wie vorgeschlagenen vorgehen
<multistorm> nagetier: hatte mir auch nicht gefallen, war aber die Offizielle antwort vom Notebook hersteller die hatten mir sogar den treiber link geschickt
<multistorm> nagetier: kannst du mir kurz auf die sprünge helfen wie ich den treiber sauber entferne ?
<nagetier> leider nicht
<nagetier> musst du im Paket, oder wie das kam, lesen
<nagetier> oder auf der Seite
<nagetier> multistorm: und versuchen würde ich den vom Paketmanager ermittelten schon vorerst
<multistorm> ja gibt ja einen artikel im Wiki wie man den treiber aus dem Rep installiert aber erstmal müsste ich rausbekommen wie ich den aktuellen treiber sauber entferne
<nagetier> multistorm: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation/ - könnte noch immer aktuell sein..
<le_bot> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> jap den meine ich
<multistorm> und deinstallieren ging erfreulich einfach sudo nvidia-uninstall :)
<nagetier> jo
<multistorm> so wenn es am treiber lag sollte der login funktionieren ist ja nur noch der gaka treiber vom I7 da
<multistorm> mal sehenm
<multistorm> jupp login funktioniert wieder ohne nvidia Treiber
<multistorm> nvidia und linux das nervt langsam
<nagetier> vor allem auch Hardware-Hersteller die komische Lösungswege vorschlagen :)
<multistorm> nagetier: du meinst wegen der manuellen installation ?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> oder gab es gute Gründe?
<nagetier> falls ja, hättest du die ja schon vermutlich genannt
<multistorm> naja jein
<multistorm> das notebook hatte von anfang an probleme gemacht die story ging hier eigneltich schon zu genüge durch den äther also habe ich dem hersteller (Tuxedo) die pitole auf die brust gesetzt und gesagt leute bekommt es hin oder ihr bekommt das book zurück also haben die alle probleme gefixt und mir ne anleitung zum nachmachen geschickt da sist dabei rausgekommen
<nagetier> ok, ich las das alles nicht
<nagetier> dann.. wäre ich jetzt mit dem intel zufrieden ;)
<multistorm> neee da ist ne GTX 1070 Ti drin, die will ich auch nutzen hat ne menge geld gekostet
<multistorm> ich install gerade den 384er treiber aus dem Rep. mal sehen wie der läuft
<nagetier> und das hattest du nicht schon alles hinter dir?
<multistorm> eigentlich schon
<nagetier> dann.. wird das wohl nicht zum Ziel führen
<multistorm> bei dem Treiber bestand das Problem das man im Displaymanager die auflösung nicht änder konnte, die stand fest bei der maximal auflösung
<nagetier> und das wurde hier schon alles lang diskutiert?
<multistorm> das gleich problem besteht aber auch beim 390er der unterschied ist, als erstes notebook hatte ein 4k display bei dem man logischerweise bei 15" nix mehr erkennen konnte bei max auflösung, als ich das bei tuxedo angesprochen hatte hatten die di ebefürchtung das es am 4k display liegt und hatten mir eins mit Full HD geshcickt das ich dan auc behalten hatte und 1920x1080 ist ok auf 15 zoll für ext.
<nagetier> multistorm: xrandr und so Zeugs wurde alles schon versucht?
<multistorm> monitore lässt sich die auflösung abe rändern
<multistorm> ja wurde es :-) glaube mir die leute hier waren echt gernervt von mir (glaube ich zumindest)
<nagetier> joa, ich merke es schon ;)
<multistorm> xrandr ? nein glaube nicht
<nagetier> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
<multistorm> hatte mich eigentlich für Tuxedo entschieden damit genau das alles nicht passiert
<nagetier> multistorm: egal, schau das der Treiber aus dem Paketmanager läuft
<multistorm> bin dran
<nagetier> jo, oder dann halt so, aber mit Korrektur des heutigen Problems.. evtl. löst ja auch eine Neuinstallation :/
<nagetier> also die des Treibers
<nagetier> natürlich
<multistorm> ne tut es leider nicht, also ich habe auf dem Book gute 50 installationen hinter mir ... ich will und kann nicht mehr :-)
<nagetier> evtl. *musste* du den Weg des Herstellers gehen.. auf genau der Kiste
<multistorm> habs mit 16.04 / 17.04 / 17.10 Versucht inkl. xbuntu
<nagetier> *musst
<multistorm> bin ich ja ... hat bis heute früh auch funktioniert
<nagetier> ja, dann geh den nochmal neu, wenn der Paketmanager es nicht schafft
<multistorm> teste ich gerade 
<multistorm> also mit dem 384er treiber scheinen nicht alle ports zu funktionieren
<multistorm> die beiden Displayports gehen der HDMI nicht
<multistorm> zumindest nicht alle zusammen ...
<nagetier> das mag ne Einstellungssache sein
<multistorm> vielleicht
<multistorm> er erkennt den Monitor jedenfalls auf dem HDMI port nicht
<nagetier> würde den Treiber so verwenden und mich damit auseinandersetzten.. der scheint zu laufen
<nagetier> und das war auch "damals" das Problem?
<multistorm> also es liegt nicht am HDMI sondern scheinbar kann der treiber nur 2 ext. displays
<multistorm> wenn ich einen displayport rausziehe und HDMI reinstecke geht es
<nagetier> multistorm: und jetzt könnte wieder xrandr ins Spiel kommen
<multistorm> nagetier: okay kannst du das etwas ausführen  das sagt mir so erstmal nix
<nagetier> hau das mal einfach so in die Konsole, und paste den Output auf entsprechende Seite
<nagetier> multistorm: ne, da fängst du jetzt an dich einzulesen
<multistorm> okay mom..
<nagetier> multistorm: ein xrandr --auto könnte vorerst schon ausreichen..
<nagetier> *sudo
<multistorm> sorry kollege wollte was
<multistorm> ich paste das gleich erstmal
<multistorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vszdGHKRcB/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<multistorm> okay sudo xrandt --auto habe ich reingeknallt display wieder anschließen oder erstmal rebooten ?
<nagetier> multistorm: ne, alles so lassen, das wirkt direkt
<nagetier> wenn es wirkt.. und deine Ausgabe sieht schon recht gut aus. Jett musst du die Monitore den Anschlüssen zuweisen, und konfigurieren
<multistorm> läuft .. :-) du bist mein Helt
<multistorm> Held 
<nagetier> ui, fein
<nagetier> kannst halt noch viel anpassen
<multistorm> ALTA warum haben die Swachmaten von Tuxedo das nicht gewusst
<nagetier> musst du aber nicht ;)
<nagetier> tja
<multistorm> die bildschirme sind jetzt sogar gleich in der richtigen reinfolge 
<multistorm> ich bin begeistert
<nagetier> multistorm: sehr wahrscheinlich musst du das jetzt fixieren, nach einem Neustart muss das erneut ausgeführt werden
<multistorm> nagetier:  ich überreicht dir den Virtuellen Goldenen Pokal als held des tages :-)
<nagetier> nich dafür
<multistorm> nagetier: okay und wie?
<nagetier> bitte lies nach, müsste ich jetzt auch
<multistorm> klar, bin schon dabei :-)
<nagetier> multistorm: kA ob es noch aktuell ist - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/#Manuelle-statische-Konfiguration .. definitiv ist es nicht mehr die /etc/X11/xorg.conf , die angepasst wird
<le_bot> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> ich trage das einfach in die rc.local ein :-)
<multistorm> sollte doch eigentlich gehen
<nagetier> ja
<multistorm> Erledigt :-)
<multistorm> mal was anderes wann ist den mit der 18.04 LTS zu rechnen die müsste doch jetzt irgendwann rauskommen oder 
<multistorm> 26.04.2018 :-)
<nagetier> multistorm: wenn man es eilig hat, soll das schon jetzt gut funktionieren, insbesondere mit Xfce.. wie ich hörte
<multistorm> och jetzt kommt es auf die 2 wochen nicht mehr an
<multistorm> ob ich das jetzt installiere oder in 2 wochen der aufwand ist der gleiche
<nagetier> ansonsten wartet man eh bis ur 18.04.01 :)
<nagetier> zur*
<multistorm> achso ?
<multistorm> das wurste ich zum beispiel nicht
<multistorm> aber glaube das sollte wir im offtopic weiter bereden oder ?
<nagetier> also in ungefähr 3 Monaten, imo
<nagetier> multistorm: das war es eigentlich schon, mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen
<multistorm> ok :-)
<multistorm> dan warte ich auf die 18.4.1 :-)
<nagetier> multistorm: erst mit .1 sind Kinderkrankheiten gelöst, die vor der Veröffentlichung nicht zu finden waren
<multistorm> ja macht ja auch sin, ist selbst untewr windows so erst ab SP1 ist das system halbwegs stabil und zumindest bei windows offt nicht mal da :-)
<nagetier> ja, oder halt aufgrund von Zeitdruck nicht gelöst werden wollten.. :)
<multistorm_tux> aktuell habe ich noch eine kleine unschönheit, ich habe ein Dualboot system mit windows 10 klappt soweit super aber aus irgendwelchen gründen moutet ubuntu die 2te platte mit Windows 10 und packt die verküpfung in den Startet kann man das abstellen?
<k1l> der mounted die? oder zeigt die nur an und mountet die, wenn man drauf klickt?
<multistorm_tux> k1l: gute frage wie erkenne ich den unterschied .. ich klick es an und er öffnet sie
<k1l> "mount" im terminal zeigt an was gemounted ist
<multistorm_tux> japp ist gemoutet
<k1l> eigentlich sollten die nicht automatisch gemountet sein sondenr erst beim öffnen. und die icons kannst du aus dem starter enfertnen
<k1l> *entfernen
<multistorm_tux> ja das hatte ich eigentlich aber irgendwie kommt das immer wieder :-)
<k1l> ja wenn du da vorher jetzt schon draufgeklickt hast, dann ist das natürlich schon gemountet gewesen
<multistorm_tux> ja der einwand ist berechtigt aber glaube hatte da neute noch nicht draufgeklickt
<multistorm_tux> weil brauche ich ja auch nicht das windows ist aktuell eh noch absolut blank nur Updates nix weiter
<multistorm_tux> habs jetzt nochmal rausgeschmissen mal sehen ob es wieder kommt und wenn ich rebootet habe schaue ich auch nochmal mit mount
<ah32_> hi
<ah32_> xenial reagiert bei mir plötzlich sehr seltsam, fast immer kommt direkt "Killed", z.B. bei firefox, su ... chromium startet zwar, ist aber nicht bedienbar
<ah32_> im kernel log stehen einige meldungen mit "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)"
<tomreyn> ah32_: ist das nach suspend / hibernation?
<tomreyn> ah32_: poste am besten mal ein dmesg -T
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ah32_> nein, frisch gestartet
<tomreyn> steht bei "df -h" irgendwo 100% oder ein wert der nah dran ist?
<ah32_> nein, bekomme die datei aber nicht vom gerät, browser geht nicht, stick lässt sich auch nicht mounten
<tomreyn> ah32_: und rebooten hilft auch nicht?
<sdx23> Würde nach Hardwarefehlern suchen. Smart Werte checken und Memtest machen. Am besten mit einer LiveCD / Stick.
<sdx23> !smart
<sdx23> !memtest
<le_bot> memtest is https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest/
<ah32_> so, hier ist "dmesg -T" Ausgabe https://pastebin.com/raw/a393N9WA
<ah32_> wenn es ein Hardware fehler ist, dann aber genau nach einem Jahr ... ( 1J Garantie ) 
<ah32_> @tomreyn gibt es im dmesg log einen Hinweis was die Ursache ist?
<tomreyn> ah32_: bei den oopses steht "SMP PTI" dabei. ich hab gehört dass es z.t. mal wieder probleme mit den microcodeupdates gibt. ggf. das nachladen der microcodes zeitweise deaktivieren oder mal ein biosupdate machen
<k1l> intel hat (schon wieder) den microcode bei einigen geräten verkackt. guck mal welche version das intel-microcode paket bei dir hat und ob hp da evtl auch nen bios update anbietet
<k1l> apt policy intel-microcode
<tomreyn> https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-250-g5-notebook-pc/10180321/swItemId/ob-206804-1
<le_bot> Title: HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<tomreyn> ah32_: derzeit hast du BIOS F.23 12/01/2016
<ah32_> hm, kann sein ... das Problem ist dabei allerdings die .exe 
<tomreyn> ah32_: ich hab da mal was für sie vorbereitet: https://tomreyn.megaglest.org/unreleased/sp85638.7z
<tomreyn> runterladen, entpacken auf nen msdos partitionierten usb-stick mit einer partition mit fat32-dateisystem (nicht größer als nötig), rebooten, im bios firmwareupdate von usb auswählen (falls es das gibt, ggf. vorher prüfen).
<tomreyn> ah32_: ggf. kriegst du das auch selbst mit wine hin, hab's allerdings mit windows gemacht
<tomreyn> ah32_: kein bedarf? dann würd ich's wieder löschen
<ah32_> ok, Danke - ich versuche erst noch meine Backups auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen
<ah32_> habe die Datei geladen, kannst du ruhig wieder löschen
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-07
<ah32_> fw update per usb gibt es leider nicht
<ah32_> ich lasse für heute nacht  memtest laufen
<k1l> die fehler mit pti sind ziemlich eindeutig zu den letzten intel problemen
<ah32_> Danke, smart werte der HD sehen auch ok aus
<ah32_> werde morgen weiter machen
#ubuntu-de 2018-04-08
<ppq> Jenka, dann sollte es eigentlich mit nvidia-384 laufen. hattest du die version schon probiert?
<Jenka> Ja. Der wird mir auch unter "Anwendungen & Aktualisierungen" => "Zusätzliche Treiber" angezeigt. Als ich den gestern jedoch ausgewählt habe und nach der Installation neustartete, ging es nur noch bis zum LoginScreen.
<Jenka> Nach der Passworteingabe flackerte es kurz und dann erschien wieder der Loginscreen
<ppq> Jenka, passiert das auch, wenn du dich als gast einloggst?
<Jenka> Das ich wieder im Loginscreen lande ?
<ppq> ja
<Jenka> Hm, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht getestet ^^
<taunix> gute methode das set vom admin zu testen ;)
<ppq> mach das doch mal. wenn es geht, hat das problem etwas mit deinem useraccount zu tun und ein blick in dessen ~/.xsession-errors wäre interessant.
<Jenka> Ok, dafür müsst ich nun erst den Treiber wieder installieren ^^. Hatte mitlerweile das System neu aufgesetzt.
<ppq> neu aufgesetzt weil der grafiktreiber nicht geht? oha :) da reicht es, im terminal (z.b. über strg+alt+f2 zu erreichen) das paket nvidia-384 wieder zu deinstallieren
<taunix> windows-methode ;)
<ppq> Jenka, PPAs mit neueren nvidia-treibern hast du aber nicht aktiviert, oder? das ist auch eine häufige fehlerquelle
<Jenka> System war eh frisch aufgesetzt, daher nichts was ich hinterherweinen würde ^^. 
<Jenka> Ativiert, nicht absichtlich. Nach der OSinstallation habe ich nur unter den Zusätzlichen Treibern den nvidia 384 ausgewählt
<ppq> gut
<ppq> Jenka, achso, ist das eigentlich ein 16.04.4 .iso gewesen mit dem du installiert hast? oder ein älteres point-release?
<Jenka> ppq, 16.04.4.
<Jenka> oder stolpert er evtl. über das secure boot ?
<ppq> Jenka, booten tut er doch bis zum login-screen?
<ppq> d.h. es hat nichts mit secureboot zu tun
<ppq> hast den treiber nun mal wieder aktiviert?
<Jenka> Gutes Argument. Jops. Gleiche wie gestern,nach dem Login flacker kurz ne Textzeile auf und dann erscheint der Login wieder.
<Jenka> ./dev/sda1: clean, x/yfiles, x/y blocks
<ppq> Jenka, ok. dann geh mal ins terminal mittels strg+alt+f2, log dich dort ein und schau in die ~/.xsession-errors, ob da etwas hilfreiches steht
<ppq> Jenka, mit dem programm pastebinit (paket heißt genau so) kannst du die auch hochladen
<ppq> Jenka, pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log; pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Jenka> Okay
<ppq> Jenka, das liest sich als ob nvidia-384 nicht richtig installiert wurde. was sagt    sudo apt install nvidia-384
<ppq> ?
<ppq> Jenka, werd gleich mal raus bei dem guten wetter. zeig die logs also besser auch hier im channel
<Jenka> Der der Treiber bereits mit der aktuellsten Version 384.111-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 installiert ist
<ppq> sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-384
<ppq> das sollte das kernelmodul neu bauen
<Jenka> Ok, werde dass mal durchlaufen lassen. Vielen Dank bis dahin erstmal :). Werde gleich auch ne weile weg sein. Aber ein kaputtes Betriebsystem ist ja geduldig.
<passt> habe eine frage zur beta 18.04 in welchen channel muss ich gehen?
<koegs> passt: #ubuntu-de+1 , wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC/
<le_bot> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TechChristoph> Hello 
<ring0> hallo
<TechChristoph> I want to help on the ubuntu-community
<TechChristoph> where can i start ? 
<k1l> erstmal mit deutsch hier drin :)
<TechChristoph> achso sorry 
<TechChristoph> ok wo kann ich anfangen 
<k1l> die frage ist ja, wie du dich einbringen willst und kannst.
<TechChristoph> ich kann dokus schreiben, auch ein bisschen programmieren kann ich, aber eher hobbymässsig 
<TechChristoph> wenn dies eher für Professionals ist, habe ich keine Chance 
<TechChristoph> ansonsten kann ich vielleicht wo anfangen...
<k1l> also spontan würde ich sagen, dass sich das wiki team von wiki.ubuntuusers.de immer freut, wenn sich manpower bekommen, die helfen die wiki seiten dort aktuell zu halten und evtl neue zu schreiben
<TechChristoph> ok, super dann frage ich dort mal nach 
<k1l> es gab auch mal so seiten, wo die verschiedenen bereiche der englischen ubuntu community aufgelsitet sind. aber die finde ichg erade nicht.
<TechChristoph> macht ihr das beruflich, oder auf ehrenamtlicher Basis ? 
<k1l> ehrenamtlich
<TechChristoph> ok dann bin ich hier richtig. 
<ring0> ich glaub das hier könnte informativ sein: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mitmachen/
<le_bot> Title: Mitmachen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> ring0: jo, genau. mir fiel das deutsche wort nicht ein :)  das hier ist das englische https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<le_bot> Title: ContributeToUbuntu - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<TechChristoph> Ok danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde mich dort umsehen
<ring0> gerne
<TechChristoph> Einen schönen Abend noch 
<bumblebee> hi.
<bumblebee> kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie man unter ubuntu redshift (oder etwas vergleichbares zur automatischen regulierung der bildschirmtemperatur in abhängigkeit von standort und tageszeit) installiert?
<k1l> redshift und redshift-gtk installieren. dann hat man oben nen icon
<Herbert-51> hi leute, habe win10 in der virtualbox laufen. nach dem neuen update von windows sind nun die verknüpften ordner weg. auch ist oben die installation für die gasterweiterung nicht mehr angezeigt :-(, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<TechChristoph> sudo apt-get install redshift && sudo apt-get install redshift-gtk 
<bumblebee> was genau ist redshift-gtk? im ubuntu-wiki steht nur etwas von redshift
<k1l> TechChristoph: man braucht nicht 2 mal den apt befehl. das kann auch mehrere pakete auf einmal
<k1l> bumblebee: scroll mal runter
<TechChristoph> sudo apt-get install redshift redshift-gtk 
<TechChristoph> oder so :)
<k1l> TechChristoph: und apt ist das neue apt-get :)
<bumblebee> ah
<bumblebee> komisch, dass das nicht unter "installation" steht
<TechChristoph> bumblebee, doch  hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift/ steht auch was über redshift gtk
<le_bot> Title: Redshift › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> bumblebee: das ist halt für gtk desktops. also gnome, unity,...  aber nicht für kde
<bumblebee> ok
<TechChristoph> bumblebee, am besten instlallierst du alles mit apt oder dpgk
<bumblebee> ich habe jetzt beides mit apt-get bzw. apt installiert
<TechChristoph> ja genau 
<TechChristoph> dann müsste oben rechts ein icon erscheinen 
<bumblebee> ich nehme an, unter einstellungen -> datenschutz muss "ortungsdienste" eingeschaltet sein, richtig?
<TechChristoph> hast du kde ? 
<bumblebee> gnome
<TechChristoph> ok ich habe auch gnome 
<bumblebee> ich habe ubuntu 18.04 beta
<TechChristoph> ok 
<bumblebee> mit 17.10 ging redshift irgendwie nicht wegen diesem wayland, glaube ich
<TechChristoph> du brauchst die längen und breitengrade deines standorts 
<TechChristoph> ok ich habe 16.04 
<bumblebee> ruft er die nicht automatisch ab?
<TechChristoph> bei mir gings nicht automatisch 
<bumblebee> wie finde ich die breitengrade heraus?
<TechChristoph> hast du geoclue installiert ? 
<TechChristoph> http://danespringmeyer.com/latlon/
<le_bot> Title: Get Lat Lon - find the latitude and longitude of a point on a map (at danespringmeyer.com)
<TechChristoph> mit dieser Website kann die Position bestimmt werden 
<bumblebee> was ist geoclue?
<TechChristoph> dient zur positionsbestimmung
<bumblebee> Oops! Something went wrong. This page didn't load Google Maps correctly. See the JavaScript console for technical details.
<bumblebee> wie sehe ich, ob ich geoclue installiert habe?
<TechChristoph> whereis geoclue 
<TechChristoph> bei der website hast du httpseverywhere auf deinem firefox ? 
<TechChristoph> oder noscript ? 
<TechChristoph> ich hatte gerade das gleiche problem, und habe diese deaktiviert 
<bumblebee> ne, aber ich bin im inkognito-modus. liegt es vielleicht daran?
<bumblebee> geoclue: /etc/geoclue
<TechChristoph> ok das kann sein 
<TechChristoph> schalte denn mal aus und schau was passiert 
<bumblebee> aber maps.google.de funktioniert
<bumblebee> ok, getestet, geht nicht
<bumblebee> google maps wird kurz angezeigt und verschwindet dann
<bumblebee> dann kommt die fehlermeldung
<TechChristoph> wie heisst die fehlermeldung ? 
<bumblebee> Oops! Something went wrong. This page didn't load Google Maps correctly. See the JavaScript console for technical details.
<bumblebee> hier funktioniert es aber! https://www.latlong.net/
<TechChristoph> ok 
<TechChristoph> dann hast du ja deine lat lon 
<bumblebee> ja, und wenn ich auf das redshift-icon und dann auf "information" klicke, sehe ich, dass redshift das von alleine (fast) richtig festgestellt hat
<TechChristoph> ok 
<TechChristoph> funktionierts jetzt ? 
<bumblebee> es scheint so, ja
<bumblebee> vielen dank
<TechChristoph> bitte 
<bumblebee> mal sehen, ob sich der rotstich später von selbst verstärkt
<TechChristoph> bei mir tut ers 
<bumblebee> ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass es hier auch so sein wird
<TechChristoph> fand ich am anfang auch komisch 
<TechChristoph> aber ist nicht schlecht für die Augen 
<bumblebee> ja, also ich finde das super
<TechChristoph> besonders wenn man lange vor dem laptop sitzt 
<bumblebee> man kann dann viel besser einschlafen, finde ich
<bumblebee> genau
<TechChristoph> ok, dann viel spass noch 
<bumblebee> ich hatte ja zuerst f.lux weil ich vor kurzem noch windows benutzt habe
<TechChristoph> hast du ein thinkpad ? 
<bumblebee> aber f.lux scheint mit linux irgendwie nicht so gut zu funktionieren
<TechChristoph> ubuntu ist eh eine gute wahl :) 
<TechChristoph> finde ich 
<bumblebee> mein zweit-notebook ist ein thinkpad. das hier ist ein acer. wieso?
<k1l> f.lux ist wie du schon gesagt hast eher ein windows ding. redshift funktioniert bei ubuntu
<TechChristoph> weil thinkpads generell besser mit linux funktionieren 
<bumblebee> ja, k1l
<TechChristoph> probiers mal aus 
<bumblebee> das acer ist leistungsfähiger, darum nehm ich das. mein thinkpad hat zu wenig arbeitsspeicher, sodass ubuntu/gnome etwas ruckelt
<bumblebee> aber trotzdem danke für den tipp
<TechChristoph> bitte
<TechChristoph> ich hab ein thinkpad t450
<TechChristoph> und das funktioniert super mit ubuntu und gnome 
<bumblebee> meines ist ein sl510
<TechChristoph> ok ich schau später mal auf der ubuntu-seite ob das kompatibel ist
<bumblebee> ich hatte es bereits getestet. wie gesagt, es funktioniert, aber ruckelt. darum habe ich lubuntu darauf installiert
<TechChristoph> sonst versuch mal debian 
<bumblebee> aber es läuft doch gut mit lubuntu
<bumblebee> k1l: wie verhält es sich mit redshift, wenn ich einen vpn-dienst aktiviere?
<bumblebee> werden dann über geoclue andere standortinformationen abgerufen, die von meinem tatsächlichen standort abweichen?
<Robert_Zenz> bumblebee, meine Lieblingsantwort: "Kommt d'rauf an". Soweit ich weisz hat GeoClue mehrere Moeglichkeiten den Standort zu finden, nach IP ist er definitiv falsch (Sinn eines VPN Dienstes).
<Robert_Zenz> bumblebee, siehe https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/GeoClue/. Ob die anderen Methoden auf deinen Rechner zu treffen kann ich nicht sagen.
<le_bot> Title: GeoClue (at www.freedesktop.org)
<k1l> bumblebee: im wiki artikel ist doch beschrieben, wie du redshift selber mit länge und breite starten kannst
<TechChristoph> bumblebee, einfach gucken 
<bumblebee> k1l: das müsste ich dann aber bei jedem neustart des PCs von neuem machen
<bumblebee> Robert_Zenz: danke, ich werd mal schauen
<k1l> bumblebee: nicht immer den text weglassen und nur nach den befehlen gucken
<bumblebee> k1l: geht es um die konfigurationsdatei?
<k1l> bumblebee: im abschnitt ist doch gesagt, dass es bei geoclue zu problemen kommen kann. und das man auch den redshift befehl in die startprogramme hinzufügen kann, mit verloinkung zur erklärung zu startprogrammen
<bumblebee> und warum soll man tagwert und nachwert eingeben? das ist doch das, was redshift automatisch machen soll
<k1l> muss man nicht. das sind halt die beiden maximalwerte in denen redshift arbeitet. der verlauf ist das was redshift machen soll passend zum sonnenstand an der geoposition
<Tim__> Hi there - I am searching for a multiplayer LAN game for Ubuntu and XUbuntu. Is there anybody who can help me?
<k1l_> !spiele
<le_bot> Informationen zu Spiele finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele
<k1l_> da mal reingeguckt?
<Tim__> ja vielen dank
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-01
<LupusE> guten morgen
<maredebianum> Hallo, ich habe hier einen Mount eines LUKS Filesystemes via nautilus, und der Mount bekam bislang immer den Labelnamen des FS, also /media/user/fslabel, aktuell aber mit einer 1 angehängt. Wo müsste man schauen, wenn man das ändern wollte? Da das ein Notebook-internes Datengrab ist, zeigen da aktuell recht viele Links hin, die jetzt natürlich alle ins Leere zeigen...
<maredebianum> BTW: rgrep fslabel /etc/ liefert nichts Verwertbares
<ppq> maredebianum, auf deine frage habe ich leider keine antwort, würde dir aber ans herz legen, die sache per fstab zu mounten, wenn es eh eine interne platte ist.
<ppq> mit unlock per script, oder so
<maredebianum> Da es LUKS ist gehts nicht direkt via fstab...
<stevieh> aber per crypttab
<ppq> wenn passphrase-eingabe zum bootzeitpunkt denn gewünscht ist, jpa
<ppq> joa
<maredebianum> Also brauche ich ein entsprechendes Mountscript für crpytsetup+mount oder gibts da etwas "systemisches"? Um das Unmount müsste ich mich ja auch dann händisch kümmern, nehme ich an? Wo trüge man das inzwischen ein, initlevel sind ja von gestern (systemd? Das kann aber immer noch nicht LUKS FS korrekt stoppen beim runterfahren, hier bei / und macht 2,5 Minuten Timeouts deswegen).
<stevieh> maredebianum: das ging alles mal automatisch AFAIK
<ppq> maredebianum, wenn du der einzige nutzer an dem rechner bist und ok damit bist, dass das LUKS volume beim booten entsperrt wird via passphrase-abfrage, kannst du es in die crypttab eintragen. dann einfach in die fstab über /dev/mapper/HierDerName
<stevieh> genau
<maredebianum> Ja, OK, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, nach der PP für / kann das andere FS auch gleich eingebunden werden.
<ppq> maredebianum, wenn dein / eh verschlüsselt ist, kannst du darauf auch ein keyfile ableben und damit das zweite LUKS volume unlocken, ohne zweite passphrase
<ppq> ablegen
<ppq> ableben hoffentlich noch nicht :)
<ppq> das keyfile kann man netterweise auch nachträglich dem LUKS volume zuordnen, zusätzlich zur passphrase
<ppq> unlock geht dann halt mit beidem
<ppq> so, afk
<maredebianum> Ja, keyfile weg ist doof, dann sind die Daten auch Matsch ;) OK, so müsste ich es dann wohl machen. So ein script als systemd dienst vorsehen oder wie wäre es am Besten?
<ppq> maredebianum, keyfile weg wäre dann doch kein problem, da die passphrase weiterhin geht
<ppq> wenn du es per crypttab machst brauchst du kein script mehr dazu
<maredebianum> Habe den Grund gefunden: ein Docker container mountete relativ etwas als volume und der Pfad wird im Zweifel via root dann angelegt, daher war der Pfad schon existent und nicht mehr verfügbar...
<NTQ> Ich hab das Gefühl es fängt wieder an... Ubuntu Gnome 18.10 wacht die letzte Zeit gerne mal aus dem Standby auf und präsentiert mir einen frischen Anmeldebildschirm, nachdem es alle laufenden Programme abgeschossen hat. Was soll der Scheiß?
<NTQ> Das macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr.  :-(
<maredebianum> NTQ: RAM und oomkiller? Hm, eher nicht im Standby. Nenne es doch Standbye ;)
<NTQ> maredebianum: Der RAM war noch lange nicht voll. Standbye wäre wohl der richtige Begriff ja.
<NTQ> Ich hatte das Problem mit Ubuntu 18.04 fast immer, hab dann hier 18.10 empfohlen bekommen und es hat tatsächlich geholfen, aber neuerdings fängt das wieder an.
<maredebianum> Hast du gnome Extensions installiert?
<NTQ> maredebianum: Ja, einige. Ohne kann man Gnome ja kaum benutzen :-D
<maredebianum> Die machen fast immer Probleme und sind nach einem Crash deaktieviert etc.
<maredebianum> Da würde ich anfangen, nur wenigste zu nutzen.
<NTQ> Dass sie mal deaktiviert sind, kommt sehr selten vor.
<NTQ> Meine wichtigste Extension ist "Dash to Panel"
<NTQ> afk
<maredebianum> TopIcons Plus, Window List, system-monitor, AlternateTab brauche ich immer ;)
<maredebianum> Und Docker integration, weil sonst der nm nicht mehr nutzbar ist.
<crushpest> abend
<j0k> crushpest: hi
<ekido> Hallo
<k1l_> hi
<ekido> Ah, noch jemand da :) Ich habe meine Frage gerade schon in #ubuntu gestellt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, ob zu dieser Zeit noch Leute aus D da sind
<k1l_> einfach fragen und gucken ob jemand da ist, der die antwort weiß
<ekido> Ich hab vom Live-Stick gebootet, alles ok. PC aus, SSD angeschlossen, aber dann kam nur BusyBox, also wieder ausgeschaltet und SSD raus, aber BusyBox ist immer noch da
<ekido> Was ist hier passiert?
<ekido> bzw. wie könnte ich nach der Ursache suchen?
<k1l_> d.h. der bootet den live usb nicht mehr?
<ekido> ja
<ekido> bzw. der Bootscreen ist zuerst ganz normal
<ekido> aber dann kommt BusybBox
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist da drauf und wie hast du den erstellt?
<ekido> 18.10, erstellt habe ich ihn mit dd if=xyz.iso of=/dev/sda
<k1l_> und du bootest auch den stick? wie weit kommst du?
<ekido> ja, ist nur der Stick drin. Ich komme bis zum Boot-Screen, wo ubuntu steht und unten diese weißen bzw. roten Punkte
<k1l_> du kannst da mal ESC drücken und gucken wo es hängt (kann auch was dauern der teil, weil er da ja alles vom live system laden muss)
<ekido> ok, iversuch es mal, danke
<ekido> *ich 
<ekido>  /init line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<ekido> und
<ekido>  /init line 7: can't open /dev/sda: No medium found
<ekido> in #ubuntu meinte einer, es liegt wahrscheinlich am USB-Stick
<NTQ>  /dev/sr0 ist das CD-ROM-Laufwerk. Ist das zufällig als Boot-medium festgelegt?
<ekido> an zweiter Stelle ja
<ekido> halt, mom
<ekido> nein, war an erster Stelle, ich habe es mal nach hinten geschoben
<ekido> bzw. ich erinnere mich nicht daran, das Laufwerk je an erste Stelle geschoben zu haben
<ekido> okay, es funktioniert
<ekido> Danke für den Tipp!
<ekido> Sollte es nicht so sein, dass die Bootreihenfolge durchgelaufen wird, wenn man kein Medium findet?
<ekido> USB-Stick stand an zweiter Stelle und DVD-Laufwerk war leer
<ekido> bzw. ich meine nicht „Medium“ sondern OS
<NTQ> Ja, das ist glaube ich irgendein Bug. Mir ist das nur auch mal passiert
<NTQ> Hab ewig gebraucht bis ich das raus hatte xD
<NTQ> Naja, muss mal pennen. gn8
<ekido> okay
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-02
<unicatx> Hallo, ich habe mit xubuntu (live) experimentiert, darunter 2 Prozesse gekillt und gestoppt. Nach der Experimentierphase und dem erneuten Reboot komme ich über das Anmeldefenster nicht hinaus. Kann mir jemand evtl. einen heißen Tipp geben, wie ich aus der Bredouille heraus komme?
<j0k> hu? Du hast unter einem Livesystem was gekillt und nun bootet das Livesystem nicht mehr korrekt?
<j0k> kann so eigentlich nicht sein, außer das Livemedium wäre hinüber gegangen. ... Ah! Oder experimetierst Du vielleicht mit "persistant"?
<unicatx> nein, was jetzt nicht korrekt bootet ist xubuntu, das auf meinem Rechner seit Jahren ohne Probleme läuft 
<k1l> du hast prozesse beim live system gekillt und jetzt bootet das installierte system nicht mehr?
<unicatx> ja
<k1l> geht der gast account oder ein anderer account beim installierten system?
<unicatx> nichts geht mehr mehr
<k1l> kannst du dich am anmeldebildschirm auf der textkonsole einloggen?(strg+alt+f1)
<unicatx> ja
<k1l> dann schau mal in die .xsession-errors in deinem user home. und schau was alles in deinem user home root gehört (mit ls -al nachgucken)
<k1l> das prozesse killen im live system wird wenig damit zu tun haben. es sei denn du sagst mal was für prozesse das waren
<unicatx> also, es scheint alles i.O. zu sein
<unicatx> sind das alles, was die Liste .xsessions-errors anzeigt, sind das die errors?
<unicatx> als letztes steht :
<unicatx> xfce-session: Unable to access file /home/fnord/.ICEauthority: Keine Berechtigung! 
<k1l> "und schau was alles in deinem user home root gehört (mit ls -al nachgucken)"
<unicatx> ich habe einen User angelegt mit anmeldung ohne pw.. es geschieht genau das gleiche
<unicatx> es sind 3 roots in meinem  home user : .dbus .gvfs .ICEauthority
<k1l> chown das mal alles zu deinem User zurück
<k1l> vor allem .ICEauthority
<unicatx> neustart?
<k1l> einloggen sollte dann klappen auf strg+alt+f7
<unicatx> k1l, :-) thx
<k1l> unicatx: und in zukunft nicht alles mit sudo starten 
<k1l> das booten vom live system hat damit nichts zu tun
<unicatx> k1l,  mal sehen, wie lange ich Deinem Vorschlag noch folgen werde, wobei ich kann mich nicht erinnern, überhaupt etwas mit sudo gestartet zu haben. anyway: danke:) 
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-03
<dreamon> Gibt es für SSD Festplatte ein anderes Tool als für normale Festplatten? (ddrescue)
<tomreyn> nee, denke nicht
<tomreyn> einige der strategien von ddrescue sind allerdings explizit auf die physischen eigenschaften von festplatten  ausgelegt. bin mir nicht sicher wie sinnvoll das mit ddrescue ist.
<dreamon> Hab hier gerade eine SSD die meldet einen read error und ist seither super Langsam. So wie man es von normalen Festplatten kennt die defekte Sektoren hat. 26214 B/s aktueller Speed. Voher 300MB/s ..
<stevieh> dreamon: du hast echt nur kaputte platten :-)
<dreamon> Gell. Bin echt neugierig wie die dinger Sterben. Dachte die SSDs sind schwups und kaputt. aber die hier zeigt Symtome wie eine normale HDD.
<tomreyn> lass die mal ne stunde ohne satakabel am strom und probiers dann nochmal
<dreamon> Hab gerade ddrescue am Laufen, Ich hättes nun mal durchlaufen lassen und anschließen mach ich das mit dem nur Strom
<apollo13> was soll ssd am strom hängen lassen bringen?
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-04
<NTQ> Weiß jemand wie ich bei xfs die stripe size und width nachträglich ändern kann?
<imox> arrrggg ubuntu 18 gibt da nen tool zum netzwerkeinstellen auf der cli? dass ist ja jetzt ganz ecklig. wenn das yaml file mit nano bearbeiten kommen errors wegen falschen zeichen tabs etc. das nervt ja total ^^ 
<stevieh> so ist das mit der modernen Software
<imox> ja grauenhaft
<Fuchs> nmcli? 
<LupusE> netplan.
<stevieh> /etc/network/interfaces.conf :-)
<stevieh> 30 Jahre Linux in 3 Zeilen .-)
<sash_> :D
<tomreyn> systemd-networkd fehlte noch
<stevieh> ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wie es slack am Anfang gemacht hat. Aber das ist ja eh offtopic.
<stevieh> #udo-rentner
<Fuchs> also wenn man vermutet, dass da NetworkManager laeuft, dann nimmt man nmcli wenn man es kann, oder nmtui wenn man es lieber benutzerfreundlich mag 
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-05
<j0k> ist http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu grad kaputt?
<j0k> E: Das Depot »http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates Release« enthält keine Release-Datei
<koegs> evtl mitten in der synchronisierung
<j0k> ja - die ersten 4 Zeilen laufen noch zügig durch bei apt update
<Rochvellon> oder einen anderen Server wählen
<j0k> N: Eine Aktualisierung von solch einem Depot kann nicht auf eine sichere Art durchgeführt werden, daher ist es standardmäßig deaktiviert.
<j0k> na vielleicht einfach mal warten
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tudos.de-archive sieht eigentlich ok aus
<le_bot> Title: Technische Universität Dresden : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> falls das problem weiterhin besteht bitte in #ubuntu-mirrors auf englisch die im topic genannte person anschreiben und auf die probleme hinweisen.
<tomreyn> + zusätzlich den auf obiger website angegebeenen 'Owner' informieren
<tomreyn> bis einschließlich gestern war die außenanbindung der quell-server (bei canonical) überlastet. das kann noch daher stammen.
<ppq> hier ists recht lahm, aber läuft
<tomreyn> es sind ja insgesamt 5 mirrors, vielleicht hat einfach einer davon ne temporäre macke.
<tomreyn> inzwischen sind wohl alle in ordnung:  for IP in 141.30.62.22 141.30.62.23 141.30.62.24 141.30.62.25 141.30.62.26; do curl --head --resolve de.archive.ubuntu.com:80:$IP http://ubuntu-master.mirror.tudos.de/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/Release ; done
<dreamon_> tomreyn, Info zu SSD Festplatte. Das, nur an Strom und Stunde lang warten, hat leider nichts gebracht. Ich konnte die ssd mit ddrescue und einer Logdatei, sowie zig mal ab und anstecken gerade noch Retten.
<tomreyn> dreamon_: na fein dass es noch geklappt hat, sonst hättest du wohl das backup zurückspielen müssen.
<taunix> ja, tragisch! :>
<dreamon_> Backups sind immer gut, aber sie sind halt nicht Tagesaktuell.
<taunix> stimmt, am ende hat man doch immer arbeit
<lher> Weiß jemand, wann geplant ist, das tatsächliche openjdk11 für 18.04 zu veröffentlichen?
<tomreyn> nö, aber bionic-proposed und cosmic/disco haben es schon.
<lher> tomreyn, danke. Nicht-LTS kommt leider nicht in Frage.
<lher> (weder bei ubuntu, noch bei java)
<tomreyn> lher: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1796027 ist der bug dazu
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1796027 “Update openjdk-11 to 11.0.2 -> Backport it from Ub...” : Bugs : openjdk-lts package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> bzw. bug 1814133
<tomreyn> E_TOOMUCHLEGACYCODE
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-06
<odin321> Hallo, ich möchte meine Platte per hdparm in den Ruhezustand versetzen. Leider funktioniert das nicht wie gewohnt. "sudo hdparm -S 1 /dev/disk/by-uuid/4acb1176-1180-4095-96c0-0b2138f1e5ed" macht ein kleines Klackern bei der Festplatte, wie bei nem kurzen Zurgriff, aber ausgeschaltet wird nichts. In einem anderen Rechner hat das mit dieser Platte funktioniert. Was kann ich da machen?
<stevieh> wenn die platte es wirklich kann, dann greift vielleicht noch was auf die Platte zu?
<odin321> ne die Platte ist leer, das System neu gestartet und die Platte wurde gemountet, das System wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt
<stevieh> gut, das ist schon mal ausgeschlossen.
<xxi> Highlevel guessing ... wenn es in einem anderen Rechner funkioniert, unterscheiden sich evtl. die /etc/hdparm.conf von Rechner a zu Rechner b
<odin321> ich hab in der config noch garnix drin
<odin321> das war erst mal im terminal am testen
<xxi> Mmmmh - Dann habe ich so ganz spontan gar keine hilfreiche Idee.
<stevieh> AFAIK muss man auch die energy saving parameter so setzen, dass die Platte gestoppt werden kann.
<stevieh> die Platte hängt aber schon an nem echten SATA bus?
<stevieh> man hdparm 
<stevieh> und dort -B
<stevieh> hdparm -K1 -B1 -S180 /dev/sda
<stevieh> so bekomm ich meine Platten ruhig, aber es gibt welche, die können gar nicht mit hdparm, aber du sagtest ja, das geht an nem anderen rechner.
<odin321> hm sehr komisch, war kurz duschen und nun isse auf standby :/
<stevieh> bitte.
#ubuntu-de 2019-04-07
<uniCATx> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich beim ThinkPad T500 das Bluetooth-Lämpchen ausschalten? (Bluetooth beim Start auf aus gestellt)
<uniCATx> natürlich: ausschalten kann
<tomreyn> https://www.obi.de/search/hammer/
<le_bot> Title: Hammer kaufen bei OBI (at www.obi.de)
<tomreyn> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Table_of_thinkpad-acpi_LEDs hat für den t500 nur die power led gelistet
<le_bot> Title: Table of thinkpad-acpi LEDs - ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<tomreyn> uniCATx: was hast du denn in /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/leds ?
<uniCATx> tomreyn, tpacpi: 1. power 2. standby 3. thinklight 4. thinkvantage
<tomreyn> dann wohl doch auch zum baumarkt
<tomreyn> gut möglich dass der bluetooth-chipsatz seinen eigenen mechanismus hat dafür.
<uniCATx> nein! doch! oooooo! ;-)
<tomreyn> vielleicht findest du unter /sys/devices/platform/ ja noch was spannenedes
<uniCATx> ok. ich gucke in der WiKi-TP nach
<mnassAn> moin, helft ihr auch bei Frage zu lubuntu 18.04? Ich hab das Problem, dass auf meinem gerade geschenktem Lenovo X220 das System nicht mehr aus dem Sleepmode aufwacht, bzw. der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt. 
<mnassAn> googlen tue ich genau ....... jetzt
<eboladoc> Hast du mal geschaut ob du mit Strg+Alt+F2 in ein TTY kommst? 
<mnassAn> die idee hatte ich noch gar nicht aber gerade gelesen, ich teste mal, bin gleich wieder da
<mnassAn> tatsächlich - wenn du dann auf f6 oder 7 oder was das ist zurück springst ist der Lock-In Screen auch wieder da
<mnassAn> werd ich wohl so weiter schustern
<eboladoc> vielleicht verrät dir ja so ein "journalctl -u lxdm.service" ein bissl mehr ;) 
<eboladoc> Schreib mal an was es dann letztendlich gelegen hat 
<mnassAn> No Entries
<mnassAn> seit Donnerstag
<mnassAn> da wurde das System aufgesetzt
<eboladoc> Das ist ja eher ärgerlich *grübel*
<groudon_> Hallo, kennt jemand ein gutes gebrauhtes Laptop Marke dass ist super gut geingent für linux unter 250 euro?
<ppq> groudon_, thinkpad x230
<j0k> Da bist Du hier wohl eher falsch für allgemeine Hardwareberatung für Linux ... aber ppqs Tipp klingt gut
<groudon_> danke
<groudon_> ppq, gibts auch 14 zoll version?
<tomreyn> mnassAn: platte voll vielleicht? das journald gar nicht loggt hab ich sonst noch gar nicht gehört.
#ubuntu-de 2020-03-30
<dreamon> UPS → 150GB -rw------- 1 dreamon dreamon 150G Mär 30 20:28 .xsession-errors
<j0k> aha
<dreamon> V4L2_CORE: (VIDIOC_DQBUF) Unable to dequeue buffer: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<dreamon> V4L2_CORE: (VIDIOC_DQBUF) Unable to dequeue buffer: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<Rochvellon> ?
<dreamon> Das kommt wohl etwas viel öfters. Habe guvcview laufen lassen und die Kamera im laufenden Betrieb abgezogen. Das fand er wohl nicht so cool.
<dreamon> Aber 150GB ist schon sehr heftig.
<dreamon> Darf ich die .xsession-errors einfach so löschen?
<Rochvellon> jo, ist nur eine einfache Textdatei
<k1l_> ja
<Rochvellon> wird bei neuen Fehlern der xsession erneut angelegt
<dreamon> Hatte so ne Minikamera angeschlossen um eine Leitung in der Wand zu finden. Auf einmal nur noch ein paar % Speicher gehabt. hust.
<dreamon> Obwohl ich sie gelöscht habe gibt er den Speicher nicht frei. hab nun papierkorb gelöscht. Aber immer noch wenig frei.
<j0k> den Papierkorb leert man - löschen ist ggf. kontraproduktiv
<dreamon> Naja. Rechtsklick hat und Papierkorb leeren, hab ich gemacht
<dreamon> ich stoß mal einen fsck an.
<dreamon> reboot
<dreamon> Jo das war es.. nun wieder 150GB mehr frei.
<dreamon> mal ne andere Frage. ich reg mich jedesmal auf, das wenn ich beim Login eingeben mit dem Handballen an das Touchpad komme und die Passworteingabe wieder umsonst war.
<dreamon> kann man das touchpad tippen=klicken beim login deaktivieren? Ich will das eh überhaupt gar nicht.
<dreamon> Der Lightdm scheint den Standardmäßig aktiviert zu haben
<NTQ> Ich weiß nicht mehr seit wann das so ist, aber seit einer Weile kann ich in einem Speichern-Dialog in Gnome nicht mehr einfach die ersten paar Buchstaben eingeben um einen Ordner zu finden. Stattdessen sucht rekursiv danach, was mir überhaupt nichts hilft. Kann man das abstellen?
<NTQ> Ich möchte einfach nur im aktuellen Ordner, in dem ich mich befinde, die ersten paar Buchstaben eingeben, damit der passende Unterordner ausgewählt wird, der mit diesen Buchstaben anfängt.
<xc> NTQ: nautilus-einstellungen-suche und vorschau - soll es eine Einstellung dazu geben
<tomreyn> xc: wie kommt man denn zu den nautilus-einstellungen? ich nehme an die frage bezog sich auf 18.04 mit gnome-shell
<tomreyn> mich nervt das jedenfalls auch tierisch und ich hab auch noch nichts gefunden wo man das korrigieren könnte. ist aus meiner sicht ein klarsr UI-fail
<tomreyn> *klarer
<NTQ> xc: In nautilus? Hm, ich nutze immer nemo. weiß aber jetzt gar nicht von welchem dieser Sysze
<NTQ> Systemdialog kommt. 
<NTQ> Also diese Einstellung ändert daran offenbar nichts. Wenn ich lostippe, sucht er trotzdem überall.
<tomreyn> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/issues/1239#note_306771
<le_bot> Title: Redesign the file selection dialog (#1239) · Issues · GNOME / gtk · GitLab (at gitlab.gnome.org)
<tomreyn> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/-/issues/326
<le_bot> Title: Selecting a folder to save to loses focus on file name (#326) · Issues · GNOME / gtk · GitLab (at gitlab.gnome.org)
<tomreyn> reden wir davon? ich jedenfalls schon. (und verdammt viele andere.)
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-01
<MechtiIde> Guten Morgen
<MechtiIde> Ich suche ein netinstall Image von Ubuntu 18.04
<MechtiIde> indem ich auch das Netzwerk manuell einrichten kann
<MechtiIde> das mini.iso lässt ich bei der installation keine IPs eingeben
<j0k> was spricht gegen dhcp?
<j0k> MechtiIde: 
<MechtiIde> ich habe kein DHCP konfiguriert
<MechtiIde> j0k, ich habe kein DHCP konfiguriert
<MechtiIde> und ich werde auch für diese eine VM kein DHCP konfigurieren
<j0k> auch wenn das leicht Offtopic ist. Was gibt es für Grunde DHCP abzustellen? Man kann ja deshalb (und dann auch hinterher) trotzdem eine feste IP vergeben. 
<MechtiIde> Ich habe es nicht abgestellt
<MechtiIde> Ich habe kein DHCP konfiguriert
<j0k> Ich hab leider schon lange keinen Netinstaller mehr benutzt. Früher™ war das aber mal so, wenn er keine Adresse per DHCP fand fragte er nach ner manuellen
<MechtiIde> so kenne ich das von Debian auch her
<MechtiIde> benötige für eine Testinstallation aber nun ein Ubuntu 18.04, weil das noch ein php7.2 hat
<MechtiIde> Debian 10 hat ein php7.3
<koegs> MechtiIde: also das mini.iso von netboot fragt mich immer noch nach einer manuellen konfiguration, wenn DHCP scheitert, gerade in einer VM getestet
<koegs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/18.04/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Netboot (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> MechtiIde: wie koegs sagt - hab es grad ausprobiert. und wenn man bei der Namensvergabe für den Rechner abbricht und auf zurück geht kann man "Netzwerk manuell einrichten" auswählen
<j0k> genau dieses mini.iso hab ich grad verwendet
<MechtiIde> koegs. Ja ich werde nach einer manuellen Installation gefragt, da kann ich aber nur den Rechnernamen eingeben
<MechtiIde> und da muss man abbrechen
<MechtiIde> :(
<j0k> MechtiIde: beim Rechnernamen musst Du auf "zurück" gehen
<j0k> wie könnt ich denn für ne VM DHCP verbieten um das nachzustellen
<MechtiIde> das habe ich jetzt auch so verstanden
<koegs> j0k: in virtualbox z.B. auf internes netz anstatt nat umstellen
<koegs> aber ich muss keinen rechnernamen eingeben, wenn DHCP fehlschlägt lande ich im Dialog wo ich auswählen kann das ich das Netz manuell konfigurieren möchte
<j0k> ah
<MechtiIde> koegs, in dem Dialog war ich auch
<MechtiIde> und danach kommt die Abfrage für den Rechnername
<MechtiIde> Ich habe es jetzt nochmal gemacht
<MechtiIde> Ich wähle aus: Netzwerk manuell einrichten
<MechtiIde> dann kommt: Name des Rechners eingeben
<MechtiIde> Wähle ich "zurück" bin ich wieder bei "Netzwerk manuell einrichten"
<MechtiIde> Wähle ich "weiter" kommt die Auswahl eines Spiegelservers
<j0k> koegs: hab nun die VM auf "internes Netz" gestellt und bekomme dadruch nun tatsächlich keine DHCP zuweisung mehr - aber Manuell IP eingeben kann man tatsächlich nirgends
<koegs> wth?
<koegs> ich hab doch gerade mit dem iso selber in Virtualbox getestet
<koegs> wählt ihr beim booten des iso "install" oder "command line install"?
<j0k> ich glaub ich hatte "install" genommen
<MechtiIde> ich habe auch install genommen
<koegs> wie sieht das bei euch aus, wenn DHCP fehlschlägt?
<koegs> macht mal bitte ein foto/screenshot
<MechtiIde> https://imgur.com/AqV9qfZ.png
<j0k> ja genau - hier auch so
<MechtiIde> ddann kommt https://imgur.com/nm0hnsa.png
<j0k> jepp
<MechtiIde> https://imgur.com/aSX5F8m.png
<j0k> dann wird nach dem Rechnernamen gefragt (vorbelegt mit ubuntu)
<MechtiIde> genau
<j0k> dann Land des Spiegelservers auswählen
<MechtiIde> genau
<koegs> vor dem rechnernamen musst du doch IP, Gateway und DNS eingeben oder nicht?
<j0k> de.arcive.ubuntu.com
<j0k> dann die Frage nach nem Proxy
<j0k> nei eben nicht!
<MechtiIde> koegs, das kommt eben nicht
<MechtiIde> das habe ich erwartet
<koegs> https://imgur.com/nm0hnsa.png <- danach kommt bei mir ein dialog für die ip-adresse
<j0k> hätte ich auch erwartet gehabt
<j0k> hier nicht koegs 
<MechtiIde> und hier auch nicht
<j0k> koegs: Wie alt ist Dein ISO?
<MechtiIde> heute gezogen
<j0k> ich hab meines vorhin frisch gezogen
<koegs> lol
<koegs> scheint ein bug im installer mit deutscher Sprache zu sein
<koegs> benutz english und schon geht es :D
<j0k> oh
<MechtiIde> Das ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?
<koegs> gerade getestet
<stevieh> lool
<j0k> verifiziert
<j0k> MechtiIde: doch leider
<MechtiIde> ok dann versuche ich es mit dem englischen
<j0k> kaum nutzt man Englisch und United States wird nach fehlerhaftem DHCP Versuch nach ner IP gefragt
<MechtiIde> Naja das Netiso ist ja sowieso ehr nicht für den "Normaluser"
<MechtiIde> ja jetzt kommt die erwartete Abfrage nach der IP
<MechtiIde> und läuft wie erwartet
<MechtiIde> j0k, koegs danke fürs bestätigen und herausfinden der Ursache
<koegs> gerne
<j0k> gern geschehn
<j0k> MechtiIde: darfst gerne dafür den Bug melden ;-D
<MechtiIde> müsste ich mir erst einen Account besorgen :(
<MechtiIde> und noch ein weiterer Bugtracker
<MechtiIde> muss nicht unbedingt sein
<MechtiIde> Ich muss erst mal die Installation hinbekommen, weswegen ich die Ubuntu 18.04 installieren wollte
<j0k> klar 
<MechtiIde> jetzt habe ich auch kanboard drauf laufen. Das benötigt nämlich php7.2 und kann nicht mit php7.3
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-02
<maddin87> guten abend.
<maddin87> brauche drigend hilfe 
<j0k> maddin87: schieß los
<maddin87> wie kann ich mit einem linux live mein windows wieder starten. habe mir meine mbr zerschossen
<j0k> oh
<maddin87> habe auch nix f[r windows da weder cd noch stick yum rep
<j0k> lässt sich pauschal nicht so einfach beantworten. Welches Windows? Wie alt ist der Rechner? Weißt Du ob Du (U)EFI hast/hattest?
<maddin87> windows 10 der laptop ist so ca 2 jahre alt 
<maddin87> muesste uefi sein 
<j0k> Dann versuch doch erst einmal die Windowsreparatur 
<maddin87> geht ja nur mit nem windows 10 image 
<j0k> glaub über F8 kommt man da hin. Is aber eigentlich nichts für diesen Supportkanal
<maddin87> ja hatte ja vorher linus mint drauf. brauchte platz, habe die patition von linux geloescht. seit dem ist das so 
<taunix__> ach, der bootloader ist futsch
<maddin87> ja oder so 
<j0k> Windows ... Mint .... rumgefummelt ... und die Ubuntu Community solls nun richten :-D
<taunix__> wie imma
<maddin87> ne. so ist das ja nicht gemeint
<j0k> nein? wie dann?
<maddin87> will mir ja wieder linux drauf machen als hauptsystem .nehme windows nur zum spielen
<maddin87> wollte die patition verkleiner von linux ging nicht,, da dachte ich mir loesche ich die und mach neu. geht aber nicht weil ich per stick nicht installieren kann.
<taunix__> maddin87, dann instalier einfach wieder "linux" ubuntu, und der installer wird dich schon fragen ob du windows behalten willst
<maddin87> da kommmt immer der fehler irgendwas mmit in und out probelem
<maddin87> ich kann nur jetzt im live modus was machen
<taunix__> joa, da den installer starten
<maddin87> habe ich ja der macht ja auch alles, bis kury vor schluss da kommmt der fehler und dann beendet er die installation 
<taunix__> unterwegs müsste der das windows erkennen
<taunix__> autsch
<maddin87> scheint die iso von linux mint einen weg zu haben 
<ThreeM> maddin87, welcher fehler denn? wie lautet der?
<maddin87> den weiss ich leider nicht auswendig 
<maddin87> ich haenge jetzt hier im live fest
<taunix__> den bräuchten wir aber
<maddin87> da muesste ich das nochmal machen und nochmal wiede kommen 
<taunix__> du müsstest ein desktopicon zum installen haben
<j0k> und vor allem ist Mint Support hier eigentlich nicht
<maddin87> ja aber ich kriege ja nicht linux drauf naja ok mint ist ja ubuntu 
<taunix__> nein
<k1l> maddin87: geh in den mint chat, wenn du hilfe mit mint brauchst. der ist auch voreingestellt bei den mint isos. 
<maddin87> achso ok. habe noch keinen deutschen gefunden 
<k1l> am einfachsten ist, wenn dir ein windows bootmedium erstellst und damit dein windows reparierst.
<maddin87> die moeglichkeit habe ich ebent leider nicht 
<maddin87> weil ich ueber das live kein medium erstellt kriege ich igendwie 
<k1l> wenn du deutsche hilfe zu linux mint brauchst, dann musst du dich bei den deutschen mint portalen umschauen. linuxmintusers.de z.b.
<k1l> wie gesagt ist der mint irc support im mint voreingestellt. da musst du nicht extra raussuchen, wo der ubuntu support ist.
<maddin87> ok. mache ich .schade das ihr nicht helfen koennt. trotzdem vielen dank 
<maddin87> englisch aber leider 
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-04
<f1x> Guten AbendGuten Abend! Ich habe heute wahrscheinlich eine kleine Dummheit begangen und wollte 'droidcam' als Quellpaket installieren. Das kam dabei heraus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/djtZCQdYHM/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> f1x: Welcher Anleitung folgtesd Du?
<j0k> mit etwas Glück findest Du dort auch eine Anleitung, wie man es wieder los werden kann
<f1x> im groben http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/use-android-phone-as-wireless-webcam/
<le_bot> Title: How to Use Your Android Phone As A Wireless Webcam in Ubuntu | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<f1x> ist mein Ubuntu zu aktuell?
<f1x> ein paar Dateileichen würden mich ja nicht stören, aber das schon: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r43rJBDMgs/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<j0k> also so von dem PPA von dem da die Rede ist, ist das schon einige Jahre alt
<f1x> ja :|
<j0k> aber Du hast es ja anscheinend nicht mal per PPA installiert…
<f1x> die PPA ging schon garnicht auf Bionic
<f1x> ^^
<j0k> das dann per Quellcode reinprügeln ist meist keine gute Idee ... Datensicherung hast Du?
<f1x> persönliche Dtaen kein Problem
<f1x> ach männo, VM hätt ich auch parat gehabt ..
<j0k> hilft nun leider auch nicht mehr
<f1x> :P
<j0k> hast ein Vollbackup?
<f1x> Nee vom System so klein, dass Neuinst schneller geht, als immer ein manuelles Backup zu fahren
<j0k> na dann
<f1x> ja dann
<f1x> ach komm...
<j0k> vielleicht könnte man es veruschen, das zu extrahieren
<j0k> die anleitung spricht doch nur von nem alten PPA
<f1x> mhmmm, hast du was neueres gesehen?
<j0k> nein - aber Du schriebst von "als Quellpaket installiert" da find ich in der Verlinkten Anleitung nichts dazu
<j0k> vielleicht reicht ja schon ein apt purge ./droidcam_1.3-0ubuntu0_amd64.deb
<j0k> aber ich mach um Quellcodeinstallationen große Bögen und kenn mich deshalb da auch nicht wirklich aus
<f1x> jupp bei purge gibts den gleichen Fehler: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes droidcam (--configure):
<f1x> dpkg müsste man doch sagen können, dass es droidcam 'vergessen' soll !?
<j0k> versuch mal apt install -f
<j0k> besser erst mal den apt Weg versuchen - mit dpkg kann man sich noch viel mehr verbiegen soweit ich weiß
<j0k> und bitte alles Nopasten
<f1x> also apt install -f hatte ich schon versucht, gibt das gleiche
<j0k> hast Du denn das PPA (trotz des alters) aktiviert? Dann erst mal dieses PPA entfernen
<j0k> !ppa 
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<f1x> nee nachdem das garkeinen Link für mein Bionic gefunden hat, hab ichs gleich wieder gepurged
<j0k> im übrigen "hatte ich schon versucht" "ergab das gleiche" war nicht das was ich lesen wollte :-P
<f1x> ok weiter unten in der Anleitung:
<f1x> For Linux Kernel >= 3.18
<f1x> https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - umlaeute/v4l2loopback: v4l2-loopback device (at github.com)
<j0k> v4l ohjeee
<f1x> muss ich jetzt hurra rufen?^^
<j0k> kannst Du gern ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es hilft
<j0k> kann mich dunkel erinnern mit V4L2 vor Jahren mal ewig rumgemacht zu haben bis es dann mehr schlecht als recht lief
<f1x> Also nochmal kurz einlesen in Kernelmodule kompilieren... und los gehts
<j0k> vor allem die ganzen failed in https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/djtZCQdYHM/ versuchen los zu werden. vielleicht fehlt Dir nur irgend ein zum kompilieren wichtiges Paket
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<f1x> Hier gibts zumindest ein offizielles Paket zu v4l2loopback: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v4l2loopback
<le_bot> Title: v4l2loopback package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<j0k> f1x: soll ich Dir ne Webcam geben?
<f1x> hast du noch eine? o.o
<j0k> ja vermutlich und warscheinlich sogar eine die mit aktuellem Ubuntu OOTB geht ... die Dinger kosten doch heut nix mehr und klappen fast alle ohne V$L
<f1x> wart mal kurz zum mitschreiben: OOBT? und V$L?
<f1x> OOTB!
<f1x> Ich muss zugeben, dass das Thema droidcam einfach interessant aussah - ich nutze gerne alte Hardware, muss ich zugeben
<f1x> ja das muss ich echt zugeben
<j0k> sollte V4L heißen
<j0k> und OOTB -> out of the box -> also plug & play
<f1x> ^^
<f1x> sudo dpkg --force-all -r droidcam
<f1x> phu schwitz
<j0k> kann man probieren
<j0k> ich dacht das neu aufsetzten wär kein Problem?
<f1x> ich hab gern sonn kleines zerbeultes hutzele
#ubuntu-de 2020-04-05
<LupusE> hi
